# Diversidade climática



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 18:50)

Um dia de calor com mais de 30º é raro em Paris. Um pouco por toda a Europa uma vaga de calor faz as delícias de quem está de férias e tortura os que têm de trabalhar. Em Espanha 16 provincias estão em alerta laranja, com os termómetros perto dos 40 graus. Em Londres, os ingleses gozam de uns inesperados 30 graus. 

[ame="http://videos.sapo.pt/TCB21B1FwHgl4oU76QU8"]Vaga de calor em Paris - SAPO V&iacute;deos[/ame]


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 07:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Os mass-media sempre a fazer desinformacao. Procurar a noticia onde nao é. 
París nao e atlantico propio, ten unha influencia continental, nao moita, mais ten. E 30ºC en París nao e estranho, ni en Junho ni en Julho ni Agosto. Mesmo o ano pasado tambe o termometro atinguiu eses valores.

JULIO 2009

04/07 29.3           
*03/07 32.4 * 
02/07 30.1           
01/07 30.4     

AGOSTO 2009

21/08 33.9           
*20/08 35.8  * 
19/08 29.6           
18/08 28.8           
17/08 32.0        
16/08 33.3 

ATENCAO, JUNHO (NAO JULHO) DO 2005, onde as temperaturas foram de 35 graus o dia de inicio do verao, 21 de junho.

JUNIO 2005

29/06 32.8      
28/06 32.2          
27/06 26.7       
26/06 29.3         
*25/06 32.1       
24/06 33.7           
23/06 31.0     
22/06 30.7        
21/06 34.7   
20/06 31.9* 


JULIO 2003

21/07 31.7           
20/07 33.6      
19/07 29.6     
18/07 24.3   
*17/07 33.3         
16/07 36.6         
15/07 34.3 
14/07 31.4* 

JULIO 2002

31/07 32.8          
*30/07 35.5         
29/07 35.4  * 
28/07 32.4  


Temperaturas de 30 graus nao sao estranhas no verao de Paris, mesmo moitos dias de verao Paris e mais quente que Lisboa. De facto Lisboa é una das capitales mais fresquinhas da Europa no verao. Acontece que outras cidades ten máximas mais altas, e mínimas de verao mais baixas, e por iso a media e similar o mais fresquinha en outras cidades. Mesmo Madrid pode ter máximas moito mais altas que Lisboa e mínimas moito mais baixas no mesmo día de verao. Isto també acontece en Paris o Berlin o Viena.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 08:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Como ejemplo aquí las temperaturas máximas de Lisboa en esos mismos periodos.

JULIO 2009

04/07 27.1         
03/07 29.6          
02/07 27.2          
01/07 26.7 

París fora mais quente que Lisboa na temperatura máxima, todos os dias, pois Lisboa nao atinguiu os 30 graus.

AGOSTO 2009

21/08 29.8         
20/08 31.6           
19/08 32.4           
18/08 33.0           
17/08 32.7           
16/08 32.2  

Metade dos días foi París mas quente, Lisboa nao tivo 35 graus mais si París.

JUNIO 2005

29/06 23.6         
28/06 23.5  
27/06 25.2    
26/06 25.5        
25/06 22.1          
24/06 25.3          
23/06 30.5          
*22/06 36.5   
21/06 32.8          
20/06 33.0 *

Somente 4 días foram de mais de 30 graus, 3 dias por cima de 25 graus, mais 3 dias nao chegaran aos 24 graus, no mesmo periodo de 10 dias París fico con 8 dias de mais de 30 graus e os outros 2 moito perto a 30 graus.


JULIO 2003

21/07 27.1       
20/07 29.2     
19/07 29.3         
18/07 27.2           
17/07 24.3        
16/07 24.0           
15/07 24.9           
14/07 22.9 

Nenhum dia Lisboa fico por cima dos 30 graus, e mitade dos días nao chegou a 25 graus, París dos 8 dias, foram 6 os que ficaram mais de 30 graus, e un por cima dos 35 graus.

JULIO 2002

31/07 26.0           
30/07 27.4           
29/07 31.6        
28/07 28.7 

Lisboa nao fico por cima de 32 graus e 3 días ni ficara por cima de 30 graus. París fico todos os días por cima de 30 graus, e dous dias por cima de 35 graus.


Portugal nao ten temperaturas de verao tan altas, outras nacoes, como Grecia, Italia, España mais a mesma Austria, Hungría os Balcaes poden ter temperaturas máximas no verao mais altas que Portugal.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2010 às 10:54)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Portugal nao ten temperaturas de verao tan altas, outras nacoes, como Grecia, Italia, España mais a mesma Austria, Hungría os Balcaes poden ter temperaturas máximas no verao mais altas que Portugal.



O litoral ocidental tem Verões frescos, mas mais para o interior as máximas já são bem mais altas.

Média das máximas na Amareleja:

Jul: 34,0ºC
Ago: 33,5ºC
Set: 30,0ºC


Na Áustria, Hungria e nos Balcãs há localidades com média das máximas da ordem de 33ºC / 34ºC?


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2010 às 11:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Mas *duero* ontem Lisboa chegou aos 40ºC, Paris provavelmente nunca registou essa temperatura

Em Lisboa já aconteceu algumas vezes...






Não podes comparar as temperaturas de Lisboa e Paris para os mesmos dias pois os períodos mais quentes e ondas de calor mais fortes, destas duas cidades não coincidem ao longo dos anos...


Não sei qual é o valor da temperatura máxima mais alta nos países da Europa Central, mas duvido que sejam mais altos do que o record de temperatura em Portugal que é de *47.4ºC* na Amareleja, em *01/08/2003* numa estação oficial.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 11:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

No se donde esta Amaraleja, yo conozco sobre todo la zona de Porto, Braganza, Miranda do Douro, Chaves, y no veo que temperaturas máximas de verano sean mas altas que los Balcanes o Hungría.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 11:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



MSantos disse:


> Mas *duero* ontem Lisboa chegou aos 40ºC, Paris provavelmente nunca registou essa temperatura
> 
> Em Lisboa já aconteceu algumas vezes...
> 
> ...




PARIS-ORLY 89 mtrs. altitud.

AGOSTO 2003

14/08 34.0           
13/08 *40.0 * 
12/08 *39.6 * 
11/08 *39.2   * 
10/08 *37.2  * 
09/08 *36.8 * 
08/08 *38.7 * 
07/08 *39.9* 
06/08 *37.9 * 
05/08 *36.8* 
04/08 34.7         
03/08 32.0          
02/08 30.0 

13 días por cima dos 30ºC, dos que 8 foram entre 35 y 40 graus, e un de eles foi de 40 graus. Nao é un día de 40 graus somente, é mais de unha semana por cima de 35 graus, moito calor moito tempo.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2010 às 11:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> No se donde esta Amaraleja, yo conozco sobre todo la zona de Porto, Braganza, Miranda do Douro, Chaves, y no veo que temperaturas máximas de verano sean mas altas que los Balcanes o Hungría.



Estações IM 16h00 (15:00z) ontem.





A Amareleja fica próximo da fronteira espanhola. Está assinalada com o circulo vermelho. 

Muitas das estações meteorológicas dessa região (interior sul) apresentam valores de 32-34ºC na média das máximas para Julho e Agosto.


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2010 às 11:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Por si os sirve:

 Máxima absoluta París (casco urbano): 40,4 ºC
 Máxima absoluta París-Orly: 40,0 ºC

 HUNGRÍA
 Máxima absoluta Budapest (aeropuerto): 40,7 ºC. En Pecs: 41,3 ºC; y en Kiskunhalas 41,9 ºC.

 ESLOVAQUIA
 Bratislava: 38,6 ºC. Hurbanovo: 40,3 ºC

 RUMANÍA
 Bucarest: 41,6 ºC; Ion Sion Farm (Ramnicelu): 44,5 ºC

 SERBIA
 Belgrado: 43,6 ºC; Nis: 44,2 ºC; Smederevska Palanka: 44.9 ºC

 CROACIA
 Máxima absoluta Zagreb: 40,4 ºC; Ploce: 42,8 ºC

 REPÚBLICA CHECA
 Praga: 40,2 ºC

 BOSNIA
 Sarajevo: 40,0 ºC; Mostar: 43,1 ºC

 MACEDONIA
 Skopje: 43,2 ºC; Demir Kapija: 45,7 ºC

 BULGARIA
 Sofía: 40,2 ºC; Plovdiv: 45 ºC; Sadovo: 45,2 ºC

 MONTENEGRO
 Podgorica: 44,8 ºC

 ALEMANIA
 Berlín: 37,9 ºC; Karlsruhe: 40,2 ºC; Perl-Nenning: 40,3 ºC

 UCRANIA
 Kiev: 39,4 ºC; Voznesensk: 41.3

 MOLDAVIA
 Chisinau: 39,4 ºC; Slobodzya: 41,9 ºC


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 11:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Dan disse:


> Estações IM 16h00 (15:00z) ontem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cerca de Extremadura española, si, no es extraño entonces, son zonas muy calurosas sin influencia marina, mismo Badajoz en muchas ocasiones tiene la temperatura mas alta de España.
Supongo que es muy posible, entonces que sea la zona mas calurosa de Portugal. Es dificil encontrar algo asi en Europa, supongo que solo en Grecia o Italia, pero ya es una zona muy "exclusiva". Las otras zonas pueden tener veranos mas frescos que Hungria o Balcanes.


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Dos países con récords de calor por encima de los ibéricos (oficiales y hasta la fecha):

 Italia. Catenanuova: 48.5 ºC (récord de Europa)
 Grecia. Elefsina: 48.0 ºC; Tatoi: 48,0 ºC


 Y fijaos en estos valores de Madrid (no por encima de los récords de muchas de esas ciudades europeas que antes he puesto).

 Madrid-Retiro (casco urbano. Estación desde 1893): 40,0 ºC
 Madrid-Cuatro Vientos (aeródromo. Desde 1945): 40,6 ºC
 Madrid-Barajas (aeropuerto. Desde 1951): 42,2 ºC

 A pesar del calor que hace en verano llegar a 40 ºC en Madrid es muy muy muy muy raro. Y en algunas estaciones prácticamente imposible (sólo 1 vez en casi 120 años)


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> A pesar del calor que hace en verano llegar a 40 ºC en Madrid es muy muy muy muy raro. Y en algunas estaciones prácticamente imposible (sólo 1 vez en casi 120 años)



Isso deve resultar da altitude da cidade.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 12:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

SZEGED (HUNGRIA)
LATITUD: 46º15 NORTE.
ALTITUD: 82 metros.

AGOSTO 2003

31/08 29.2          
30/08 36.9      
29/08 33.4       
28/08 32.6           
27/08 29.1        
26/08 28.0     
25/08 31.9        
24/08 35.2          
23/08 33.9          
22/08 32.8        
21/08 30.2           
20/08 32.8           
19/08 37.1          
18/08 31.9           
17/08 27.2        
16/08 29.3          
15/08 37.2           
14/08 35.3           
13/08 30.3           
12/08 27.8           
11/08 31.9          
10/08 31.7           
09/08 31.0          
08/08 29.7       
07/08 32.7           
06/08 34.0          
05/08 33.0           
04/08 33.6           
03/08 31.3          
02/08 30.2 
01/08 25.2

TEMPERATURA MEDIA DE LAS MÁXIMAS: 31'8ºC.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Pek disse:


> Dos países con récords de calor por encima de los ibéricos (oficiales y hasta la fecha):
> 
> Italia. Catenanuova: 48.5 ºC (récord de Europa)
> Grecia. Elefsina: 48.0 ºC; Tatoi: 48,0 ºC
> ...



Que yo sepa en Andalucia creo que se han llegado a los 52ºC, y es record europeo.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 12:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> SZEGED (HUNGRIA)
> LATITUD: 46º15 NORTE.
> ALTITUD: 82 metros.
> 
> ...



Esse mês foi excepcionalmente quente um pouco por toda a Europa.
Até Bragança teve uma média da temperatura máxima de 31,9ºC.


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2010 às 12:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Que yo sepa en Andalucia creo que se han llegado a los 52ºC, y es record europeo.



 Oficialmente no. La temperatura más alta registrada en España oficialmente reconocida son los 47,8 ºC de Murcia-Instituto en 1876. Lo de los 50 ºC es algo sobre lo que hay muchos estudios, conjeturas, leyendas, dichos...Pero oficialmente nada de nada. Pasa también en otros países, en Italia también se conjetura sobre los 50 ºC en puntos de Sicilia; también en Grecia... Es lo bonito de este mundillo. 

 Para algunos ese dato de 47,8 ºC tampoco es considerado excesivamente fiable. En ese caso el valor más alto serían los 47,2 ºC de Murcia-AlfonsoX en 1994. Para el caso...

 Edito para añadir lo que dice AEMET al respecto. Resumen de Extremos Climatológicos de España (actualizado al 31 de diciembre de 2007). AEMET:

"Ateniéndonos a los datos registrados a partir del año 1900, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto la instrumentación como las características de los emplazamientos de observación se estandarizaron durante las tres primeras décadas del siglo pasado, podemos decir que el valor más alto de temperatura es 47.2ºC, registrado en Murcia (Alfonso X) el 4 de julio de 1994"

"Sin embargo si se considera la totalidad de estaciones climatológicas donde se hacen o se han hecho observaciones de temperatura, el valor extremo de Murcia es superado en algunas de ellas, pero *estos datos son muy dudosos*."

Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . *Pero también se duda de su validez pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas.*

Así encontramos datos como el registrado en Sevilla, Iglesia de la Anunciación, de 49.8 ºC medido el 11 de julio de 1873. Allí también se midieron 48.5 ºC el 15 de agosto de 1893 y 46.8 ºC el 19 de junio de 1897, e incluso hay referencias de una temperatura de 51.0 ºC el 30 de julio de 1876. Este dato no se halla registrado en la Base de Datos Climatológica pero sí se encuentra en el anuario de las observaciones meteorológicas de la Península de dicho año. *Sin embargo parece que las medidas se hicieron en condiciones deficientes con instrumental instalado en la cúpula de la iglesia, donde había un termómetro en una garita tipo facistol y protección de tipo Montsuris, y no fue hasta 1912 cuando se instaló una garita estándar*."

 Por tanto, parece claro que dice que tengamos fundamentalmente en cuenta datos tomados desde la estandarización de la instrumentación y los emplazamientos de las estaciones (algo que ocurrió a principios del siglo XX) porque lo anterior presenta muchos errores, condiciones deficientes, instrumentación no estandarizada, emplazamientos erróneos, lagunas... y datos de máximas (las mínimas suelen dar menos problemas) de estaciones principales porque los valores máximos de las pocas estaciones secundarias que han superado a Murcia son muy dudosos (como figura en uno de los párrafos anteriores). Por tanto, la máxima absoluta española reconocida y oficial son los *47,2 ºC de Murcia *en 1994.

Saludos


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2010 às 12:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Dan disse:


> Isso deve resultar da altitude da cidade.



Sí, es lo que tiene estar en la meseta entre 580 msnm (Barajas) y 660 msnm (Retiro).

De las ciudades que he colgado antes algo parecido pasa con Sofía y Sarajevo (ambas a más de 500 msnm)


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 12:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Esse mês foi excepcionalmente quente um pouco por toda a Europa.
> Até Bragança teve uma média da temperatura máxima de 31,9ºC.



Si es cierto, me has pillado, , pero en año "normal" la temperatura media de máximas de las zonas de Sur y Este de Hungria es de 30º o algo mas. Y la media de julio es en esas zonas de 23º-24ºC, y son zonas mas calurosas que Braganza o Lisboa, aunque no tanto como la zona de Amaraleja.

En los balcanes Skopje tiene media de julio de 23ºC y *PODGORICA (capital de Montenegro) tiene una media de julio de 27ºc y una media de Agosto de 27'5ºC*

*La media de las máximas de Julio en PODGORICA es de 32ºC y en agosto es de 33ºC.*

Y eso en un año "normal".


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2010 às 13:00)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Agosto de 2003 
Nesse mês até o Litoral Portugues,normalmente fresco teve dias quentissimos,com máximas superiores a 30ºC(vários dias seguidos)


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 13:04)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

AGOSTO 2009 (un poco mais quente que o "normal", tal vez 1 grado mas).

31/08 32.0
30/08 34.9           
29/08 36.2          
28/08 36.5           
27/08 34.6           
26/08 33.0      
25/08 33.4           
24/08 36.0           
23/08 36.8           
22/08 36.7           
21/08 36.6           
20/08 36.9          
19/08 36.8           
18/08 35.7           
17/08 34.8           
16/08 33.4         
15/08 33.6           
14/08 33.4           
13/08 33.2           
12/08 31.7           
11/08 33.7           
10/08 32.8           
09/08 33.5           
08/08 33.5           
07/08 33.5           
*06/08 28.7    * 
05/08 32.9          
04/08 36.5         
03/08 36.1          
02/08 36.5           
01/08 36.4 


Media de las máximas 34'4ºC.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

PODGORICA tiene un verano similar a esa zona de Amaraleja y se encuentra en los Balcanes, siendo probablemente *LA CAPITAL CON EL VERANO MAS CALUROSO DE EUROPA.*


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 13:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

CLIMA PODGORICA

EN      5'5   163
FB      7     179
MR    10     146
AB     14      98
MY    19     105
JN     23'5    60
JL     27      38 
AG    27'5    51
SP    22      110
OC    16'5    230
NV    11'5    215
DC      7'5   225

       15'9ºC   1620mm

Temperaturas de Amaraleja y precipitaciones de Peneda-Geres.


----------



## Dan (6 Jul 2010 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> CLIMA PODGORICA
> 
> EN      5'5   163
> FB      7     179
> ...



Os valores médios de Julho e Agosto ainda são mais elevados que os da Amareleja, mas isso resulta de mínimas muito elevadas em PODGORICA (21ºC / 22ºC em média).

PODGORICA tem uma média das máximas no verão semelhante à de Beja e um precipitação anual próxima à de Braga.

Media das máximas em Beja (normal 1971-2000):

Julho 32,8ºC
Agosto 32,6ºC


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

El distrito de Beja, es donde se encuentra Amaraleja, segun veo. Entonces seguro en Montenegro hay zonas tan calidas como Amaraleja.

Además, Podgorica se encuentra a una latitud de 42º26 Norte, mas al Norte que cualquier punto de Portugal continental, le da mas valor a sus temperaturas, si.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 15:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

¿Que vegetación tendrá la zona de PODGORICA? no imagino la floresta que tendrá.

En España hay una localidad llamada Bejar, donde aún hay nieve hoy en el territorio municipal. Se puede ver en la sección reportajes internacional.


----------



## duero (6 Jul 2010 às 15:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Diferencia que da una "R", de Beja a Bejar

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/internacional/nieve-100-kms-de-sabugal-4687.html


----------



## MSantos (6 Jul 2010 às 17:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Máximas mais altas registadas em algumas cidades portuguesas:

Beja: 45.2ºC 
Coimbra: 41.6ºC
Lisboa 41.5ºC
Portalegre: 40.4ºC


----------



## stormy (6 Jul 2010 às 17:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Em Portugal as regiões mais quentes no verão são o vale do douro, a leste dos 8ºW, e nas cotas mais baixas, o vale do tejo, a bacia do tejo-sado, o vale superior do mira e a bacia do guadiana, sendo que é na bacia do guadiana que se encontra a amareleja.
As areas mais quentes, que possuem a conjunção entre a media das minimas e maximas simultaneamente mais altas, devem ser a bacia do guadiana e talvez algumas areas da serra algarvia e dos vales dos maiores rios...não tenho duvidas que hajam locais em portugal com os meses de jul-ago com médias de 20min/35max
Estas areas acima referidas conseguem muito bem rivalizar com o vale do guadalquivir, a extremadura espanhola entre outros locais do SE espanhol, tal como do resto do mediterraneo, embora cada local tenha as suas particularidades...
Atenção que estou a falar do verão!

PS:

Aqui as médias mensais na decada 00-09, em localidades do litoral norte/sul e interior norte/sul:

*Sines:* 
med.max: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab
 med.min: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TMN&FMM=1&FYY=2000&LMM=12&LYY=2009&NOREGION=1

*Porto:*
med.max: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab
med.min: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TMN&FMM=1&FYY=2000&LMM=12&LYY=2009&NOREGION=1

*Bragança:*
med.max: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab
med.min: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TMN&FMM=1&FYY=2000&LMM=12&LYY=2009&NOREGION=1

*Evora:*
med.max: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...=TMX&R=0&NOREGION=1&LEVEL=162&LANG=en&MOD=tab
med.min: http://www.weatheronline.co.uk/weat...TMN&FMM=1&FYY=2000&LMM=12&LYY=2009&NOREGION=1

MARGEM DE ERRO INFERIOR A 10%


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2010 às 22:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Máximas más altas hoy en la red Meteoclimatic:

- Badajoz-Ciudad Jardín (Badajoz): 41,6 ºC
- Tomares (Sevilla): 41,4 ºC
- Navalvillar de Pela (Badajoz): 41,3 ºC
- Córdoba - Ciudad Jardín (Córdoba): 41,1 ºC 
- Tomar (Santarém): 40,9 ºC

 Por contra la máxima más baja de hoy en dicha red se ha dado en la localidad de La Caridad (70 msnm; Costa occidental asturiana) con tan sólo 19,6 ºC. Asturias, paraíso natural


----------



## Pek (6 Jul 2010 às 23:36)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

He estado buceando un ratillo por internet y los valores que he encontrado sobre Podgorica no son tan altos como estos de los que estais hablando. De lo que yo he podido ver, según la Organización Meteorológica Mundial (lo que parece más fiable ante la imposibilidad de entrar en la web oficial montenegrina) y basándose en los datos 1961-1990 (a lo mejor eso explica la diferencia y en el período 1971-2000 los valores son notablemente más altos) del Servicio Meteorológico e Hidrológico de Montenegro (HMZCG) tenemos: (media mínimas en ºC; media máximas en ºC; precipitación en mm; número de días de preci mayor o igual a 1 mm)  

Ene  1.4;    9.5;     192;   12 
Feb  3.1;    11.3;   167;   12 
Mar  5.8;    15.1;   159;   11 
Abr  9.1;    19.1;   144;   12 
May 13.5;   24.3;    89;    9 
Jun  17.3;   28.2;    63;    8 
Jul   20.3;   31.8;    38;    5 
Ago  20.2;   31.7;    66;    6 
Sep  16.5;   27.3;   121;   6 
Oct  11.6;   21.7;   166;   9 
Nov  6.8;    15.4;    239;  14 
Dic   2.9;    11.1;    217;  13 

De todas formas eso tampoco es fundamental, porque echad un vistazo a ésto (parece claro que la capital de estado con el cómputo total del verano más cálido de Europa es Atenas): 

 Pongo datos oficiales del HNMS (Hellenic National Meteorological Service) de las tres estaciones de la capital y entorno próximo: (media aritmética en ºC; media máximas en º C; media mínimas en º C; precipitación en mm)

Atenas-Elefsina (1958-1997. Junto al mar)

- Junio:         25,1; 30,6; 19,5; 8,4 
- Julio:          *27,6*; 32,9; 22,3; 5,5 
- Agosto:       27,5; 32,7; 22,2; 5,4
- Septiembre: 23,9; 28,9; 18,8; 11,3

*Máxima absoluta: 48,0 ºC*

Atenas-Hellinikon (1955-1997. Junto al mar)

- Junio:         24,4; 28,7; 20,1; 5,6 
- Julio:          27,3; 31,8; *22,8*; 5,2 
- Agosto:       27,3; 31,7; *22,8*; 7,0
- Septiembre: 23,9; 28,2; 19,6; 9,6

Atenas-Nea Filadelfia (1955-1997. No pegada a la costa y a cierta altitud: 136 msnm)

- Junio:         24,7; 31,1; 18,2; 10,6 
- Julio:          27,2; *33,5*; 20.8; 5,8 
- Agosto:       27,0; 33,2; 20,7; 6,0
- Septiembre: 23,3; 29,2; 17,3; 13,9

Un verano tórrido sin duda. Las medias y las máximas altísimas para ser una ciudad costera (y las medias para no costera también. Probablemente de las más altas de Europa contando todas las localidades (no sólo capitales));  ¡Y qué noches!; no sé cómo alguien puede dormir allí


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 12:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Máxima ayer de 33,9 ºC en Algete, que para lo que suelen ser las máximas de julio aquí es bastante calor. La mínima aún más llamativa: 20,2 ºC, una noche tropical, algo que no se estila en absoluto por estos lares. 

 Parece que hoy subirán aún más las temperaturas, de momento 32,8 ºC y subiendo. La humedad relativa del ¡¡9%!!



 Por cierto, en mi zona estamos en alerta naranja (nivel de riesgo importante) por altas temperaturas. También la tenemos para mañana; el viernes ya baja a amarillo (nivel de riesgo; así a secas).


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 12:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Ah, se me olvidaba la máxima absoluta de julio en Madrid-Retiro es de 39,6 ºC (data de 1898 nada menos, pero parece que a este dato sí se le concede credibilidad). A ver hasta donde llegamos en esta ocasión 

 En la estación meteoclimatic más cercana ahora mismo 33,9 ºC. Eso sí, esa estación está en la azotea de un edificio a 35 metros de altura, con el sensor 2 metros por encima del suelo artificial propio del edificio. Evidentemente marca más temperatura que la real en la estación oficial.


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

de onde saiu esta personagem chamada duero? 


Prontos vá, eu faço-te a vontade: Portugal é o país mais frio em toda a Europa.


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 15:00)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> de onde saiu esta personagem chamada duero?
> 
> 
> Prontos vá, eu faço-te a vontade: Portugal é o país mais frio em toda a Europa.





Que disse ele de errado?


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Ahora mismo ya superamos el valor máximo de ayer. Tenemos 35,1 ºC. Un día sofocante y parece que mañana será peor.  Ni que decir tiene que es la máxima anual momentaneamente.. Y muy probablemente en este episodio se supere la máxima absoluta desde que tomo medidas con la estación decente (desde 2005): 36,4 ºC en el terrible julio de 2006

 Por la sierra observo cúmulos desarrollándose, no sería de extrañar que dejaran algunas tormentas aisladas.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 15:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> de onde saiu esta personagem chamada duero?
> 
> 
> Prontos vá, eu faço-te a vontade: Portugal é o país mais frio em toda a Europa.



Yo nunca dije tal cosa. Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa ni en invierno ni en verano. Lo que digo es muy claro.

1-Portugal es el pais con verano mas fresco de todos los del Sur de Europa, teniendo en cuenta su latitud.  
Basta comparar temperaturas de verano de Lisboa o Porto con Madríd, Roma, Turín, Atenas o Salónica.

2-El verano Portugues es bien fresquiño para su latitud. Zonas a mayor latitud tienen veranos mas calidos, tanto en zonas danubianas como en los Balcanes.
Macedonia, Montenegro, zonas de Serbia, Croacia, Bulgaria, Este de Hungría o incluso zonas de Rusia o Ucrania. 
ODESA (Ucrania) tiene temperatura de verano similar a Lisboa y SOCHI (Sur de Rusia, donde se celebraran los próximos JJ.OO de invierno en 2014 es mas calurosa que Lisboa en verano).

3-Incluso ciudades de Francia son mas calurosas que las portuguesas, ciudades como Marsella o Clermont Ferrant o Noreste de Francia son mas calurosas que Porto.

Lisboa y Porto son ciudades que en verano muchas ocasiones son superadas por ciudades como Paris, Budapest, las balcanicas, Bucarest, Sofia, Marsella, y por supuesto Roma, Atenas y Madrid.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 16:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

BELGRADO (SERBIA) JUNIO DE 2010

19/06 31.0           
18/06 30.5           
17/06 33.0           
16/06 33.0           
15/06 33.0           
14/06 33.5           
*13/06 34.9           
12/06 34.9* 
11/06 33.6           
10/06 31.7           
09/06 31.0        
08/06 30.0  

Mismo este año en el mes de Junio Belgrado tuvo 12 días consecutivos con 30 graus o mas.

Ni en Agosto de 2003 Lisboa tuvo eso, en ese mes Lisboa tuvo 11 días consecutivos con 30 graus o mas. 

Nunca Lisboa o Porto tuvieron 12 días de 30 graus o mas en el mes de Junio.

La media de máximas en Belgrado mismo es superior a Lisboa o Porto.


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 16:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Yo nunca dije tal cosa. Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa ni en invierno ni en verano. Lo que digo es muy claro.
> 
> 1-Portugal es el pais con verano mas fresco de todos los del Sur de Europa, teniendo en cuenta su latitud.
> Basta comparar temperaturas de verano de Lisboa o Porto con Madríd, Roma, Turín, Atenas o Salónica.
> ...



Coincido contigo, duero. Y eso que dices no sólo acontece en Portugal, toda la costa atlántica ibérica desde Lisboa hacia el norte se podría incluir en esa afirmación.Es muy patente, por ejemplo, en la mitad norte gallega, Asturias y la mitad occidental de Cantabria, donde tenemos estaciones como el Aeropuerto de Asturias (prácticamente al nivel del mar) con *medias de las máximas * de julio de 21,3 ºC, similares a las de Cardiff (costa atlántica del Reino Unido y situada mucho más al norte y a similar altitud) y muy parecidas a las de Manchester o Liverpool. Y por supuesto más bajas que las de Londres, por ejemplo. Y ya no digamos a las de todos esas localidades que citas.

 Saludos


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 16:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Por cierto, aquí sigue la chicharra: 35,5 ºC. Por la sierra (valle del Lozoya) ya está lloviendo y parece que con ganas. Se ven muy bien los desarrollos desde mi casa y además me lo ha comunicado mi abuela que está allí en el pueblo


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 16:40)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Yo nunca dije tal cosa. Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa ni en invierno ni en verano. Lo que digo es muy claro.
> 
> 1-Portugal es el pais con verano mas fresco de todos los del Sur de Europa, teniendo en cuenta su latitud.
> Basta comparar temperaturas de verano de Lisboa o Porto con Madríd, Roma, Turín, Atenas o Salónica.
> ...



Há que ter em atenção uma coisa.
Portugal não é apenas Lisboa e Porto. Lisboa e Porto são cidades cujo clima é bastante influenciado pelas "águas frescas" do Atlântico. Basta andar uns 50km para o interior para se deixar de sentir esses efeitos. E aí as máximas são muito mais elevadas.

Exemplo de Coruche (Seta A): Temperatura máxima e mínima dos últimos dias.


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2010 às 16:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Yo nunca dije tal cosa. Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa ni en invierno ni en verano. Lo que digo es muy claro.
> 
> 1-Portugal es el pais con verano mas fresco de todos los del Sur de Europa, teniendo en cuenta su latitud.
> Basta comparar temperaturas de verano de Lisboa o Porto con Madríd, Roma, Turín, Atenas o Salónica.
> ...



Lisboa é Portugal, o resto é paisagem. 

Que tal fazermos a comparação, mas desta vez pegar por exemplo na Corunha para generalizarmos o clima espanhol? Porquê que gostas de pegar em cidades costeiras atlânticas para definir o clima Português quando elas representam cerca de 1% de todo o território?

Percebes tanto de meteorologia como eu de literatura.


----------



## Pek (7 Jul 2010 às 16:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



AnDré disse:


> Há que ter em atenção uma coisa.
> Portugal não é apenas Lisboa e Porto. Lisboa e Porto são cidades cujo clima é bastante influenciado pelas "águas frescas" do Atlântico. Basta andar uns 50km para o interior para se deixar de sentir esses efeitos. E aí as máximas são muito mais elevadas.



 Eso es completamente cierto. Digamos que se podría trazar una línea desde la ciudad de Pontevedra (más o menos) que definiría, al sur, territorios donde si nos alejamos más de 30-50 km (según zonas) de la costa nos encontramos un calentamiento muy notable de las temperaturas y, al norte, territorios donde alejándonos mucho de la costa las temperaturas veraniegas suben algo (eso pasa siempre que nos alejamos de la costa) pero se mantienen en valores bajos. Un ejemplo de esto es quizás la ciudad de Lugo, alejada 80-90 km en línea recta de la costa atlántica más cercana y 70 km de la cantábrica más cercana y con valores medios en julio de 17,7 ºC y medias de las máximas de 23,6 ºC. También es cierto que Lugo está a 400 msnm, pero bueno, tampoco es una altitud exagerada y creo que más o menos se entiende lo que quiero decir; aunque seguro que hay ejemplos mejores.

 Por eso hablaba antes de efectos muy patentes en la mitad norte gallega y Cornisa Cantábrica Occidental, son lugares donde el fresco no se limita sólo a la franja costera y entorno próximo. Aunque, claro, en el caso Cantábrico entra en juego otro factor: una Cordillera que marca diferencias norte-sur destacadas, pero esa es otra historia.

 Saludos


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 16:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Gran diferencia de Coruña a Lisboa. Coruña no es la capital. Lisboa es la capital de Portugal por lo tanto es lo mas representativo como Roma en Italia, Atenas en Grecia, Madrid en España, Paris en Francia, etc......Es la capital del país lo mas representativo.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 17:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> Lisboa é Portugal, o resto é paisagem.
> 
> Que tal fazermos a comparação, mas desta vez pegar por exemplo na Corunha para generalizarmos o clima espanhol? Porquê que gostas de pegar em cidades costeiras atlânticas para definir o clima Português quando elas representam cerca de 1% de todo o território?
> 
> Percebes tanto de meteorologia como eu de literatura.



En ese 1% del territorio mora 50% de la poboación portuguesa, 2 millones en zona de Lisboa, mas de 1 millon en zona de Porto, e outros 2 millones en litoral entre desembocadura de Minho y Faro.


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2010 às 17:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Gran diferencia de Coruña a Lisboa. Coruña no es la capital. Lisboa es la capital de Portugal por lo tanto es lo mas representativo como Roma en Italia, Atenas en Grecia, Madrid en España, Paris en Francia, etc......Es la capital del país lo mas representativo.



Previsão meteorológica para amanhã segundo o nosso amigo duero:


----------



## tiaguh7 (7 Jul 2010 às 17:09)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> Previsão meteorológica para amanhã segundo o nosso amigo duero:





essa está boa sim senhor e não deixas de ter razão mas escusas de ser tão agressivo


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 17:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Confundes representativo con homogeneizante


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 17:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Entonces, cual es lo mas representativo del clima portugues? Amaraleja?


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 17:15)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Costa, ficavas assim tão perturbado se fosse usada apenas cidades do litoral para definir o clima de inverno em Portugal? Acho que não...  Aliás, é sempre isso que acontece. E Lisboa nem sequer é exemplo de verão ameno em Portugal.

Por certo, a Amareleja tem uma média para este mês de 25,0ºC. Mas a localidade com estação mais quente de todas é Moura que é ligeiramente mais quente mas apenas por umas décimas.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 17:17)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Donde es Moura?


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2010 às 17:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Fil disse:


> Costa, ficavas assim tão perturbado se fosse usada apenas cidades do litoral para definir o clima de inverno em Portugal? Acho que não...  Aliás, é sempre isso que acontece. E Lisboa nem sequer é exemplo de verão ameno em Portugal.



Porquê que não havia de ficar?


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 17:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> Porquê que não havia de ficar?



Basta olhar para o teu histórico de mensagens para perceber o porquê. Eu tenho a certeza que se o Duero usasse os locais mais quente de Portugal para comparação, tu não dirias nada.



duero disse:


> Donde es Moura?



Moura fica perto da Amareleja. Amareleja faz parte do concelho de Moura.


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Fil disse:


> Basta olhar para o teu histórico de mensagens para perceber o porquê. Eu tenho a certeza que *se *o Duero usasse os locais mais quente de Portugal para comparação, tu não dirias nada.




Estou a ver que me conheces tão bem como se fossemos amigos há muitos anos. 

Mas não somos.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Moura y Amaraleja es lo mismo, no? Amaraleja es fregruesia de municipio de Moura. Misma zona.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 17:36)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Estuve consultando el ATLAS CLIMATICO DIGITAL y aunque pone Beja consulte la zona, y encontre medias máximas de 34 y medias minimas de 18 y medias de 26 en agosto, pero me parece una zona muy exclusiva de Portugal, y sitios así encuentras en todo el mundo. 

Si uno ve el Atlas digital peninsular los colores de las medias son muy diferentes de esa zona del Guadiana y del resto de Portugal.

http://www.opengis.uab.es/wms/iberia/mms/index.htm


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> Estou a ver que me conheces tão bem como se fossemos amigos há muitos anos.
> 
> Mas não somos.



Como disse, basta olhar para as tuas mensagens para ver o teu viés.



duero disse:


> Moura y Amaraleja es lo mismo, no? Amaraleja es fregruesia de municipio de Moura. Misma zona.



São da mesma zona, mas são localidades distintas.


----------



## Costa (7 Jul 2010 às 17:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Fil disse:


> Como disse, basta olhar para as tuas mensagens para ver o teu viés.



Explica-te melhor e trás exemplos inseridos no contexto que foram aplicados.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Ya vi Moura en google earth, 176 metros de altitud, cerca de un río llamado Ardila, también cerca del Guadiana, supongo que un lugar bajo que no tiene mucha influencia marina.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 18:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Entonces, cual es lo mas representativo del clima portugues? Amaraleja?



É difícil escolher uma região que seja representativa do clima português.

O mesmo Atlântico que refresca Lisboa e o Porto no Verão, é também aquele que não deixa arrefecer essas cidades no Inverno.

Já o interior tem extremos muito mais marcados, tanto de verão como no inverno.
E não é correcto resumir o clima de um país a uma cidade só porque ela é a capital ou porque tem mais população.

Uma coisa é comparar climas de capitais e ver qual é mais quente, fria, chuvosa,..., outra, completamente errada, é resumir o clima de um país ao clima da capital.


----------



## Fil (7 Jul 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Costa disse:


> Explica-te melhor e trás exemplos inseridos no contexto que foram aplicados.



Isso requer muito tempo a andar a vasculhar o fórum e não estou com paciência nem este é o tópico para isso. Já agora, em vez da troça e escárnio, talvez pudesses contra-argumentar com dados e opiniões contrárias.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 18:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *



AnDré disse:


> É difícil escolher uma região que seja representativa do clima português.
> 
> O mesmo Atlântico que refresca Lisboa e o Porto no Verão, é também aquele que não deixa arrefecer essas cidades no Inverno.
> 
> ...



Si por supuesto, y en países como Estados Unidos es imposible pues tiene zonas tropicales como Florida, mediterraneas como California, zonas como Montana o Minnesota muy continentales.

Si, es errado resumir el clima de un pais con el clima de la capital excepto en paises que no hay contraste fuertes (paises llanos como Holanda, Bélgica, Irlanda, etc...).

No obstante, si pueden existir unos intervalos de clima que engloben la mayor parte del país, como ejemplo

Aprox. el 80% del territorio portugues tiene:

-media de temperatura de enero de 6-10ºC 
-media de temperatura de julio de 20-24ºC
-media de precipitaciones de 700-1200mm

Es un ejemplo pero creo que es muy cercano a la realidad.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 18:18)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Practicamente casi todo el territorio portugues y principales ciudades estan en esos intervalos. 
Por supuesto siempre hay zonas que están fuera de esos intervalos. Misma Braganza o Chaves no entran en esos intervalos climaticos, ni tampoco Amaraleja, pero esas zonas son "exclusivas" y suelen ser "extremas" en Portugal, tanto frío como calor.


----------



## duero (7 Jul 2010 às 18:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Todo ello son generalizaciones.

Mismo en España se dice que Andalucia (mas de 80.000 kms2) es la región mas calurosa de la península y es mediterranea. 

Sin embargo, tiene zonas propiamente boreales como altas cumbres de Sierra Nevada, donde las temperaturas son mismas que en Islandia a 3000 mtrs o zonas como Grazalema donde llueve mas de 2000 mm al año, y zonas deserticas junto a zonas como Grazalema con bosques de abetos (abies), propiamente boreales, pero esas zonas son "exclusivas".

En el caso de ODESSA o SOCHI no son representativas de Ucrania o Rusia, pero Montenegro es un país pequeño y PODGORICA si puede ser representativo del país. Mismo HUNGRIA, es un país llano y muy homogeneo y practicamente el 90% del territorio tiene medias de verano de 20 a 23 graus, y aunque en HUNGRIA no hay ninguna Amaraleja, tampoco tiene veranos como Peneda-Geres.


----------



## Pek (8 Jul 2010 às 12:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Máxima ayer de 36,0 ºC, la segunda temperatura más alta registrada en mi estación desde que tomo medidas. La mínima de esta noche, de nuevo tropical, 21,8 ºC 

 Ahora mismo, tras una máxima hace un rato de 31,2 ºC, tenemos 30,4 ºC. La humedad ha subido algo con respecto a ayer a la misma hora: 22%, tenemos el cielo nublado y ambiente bochornoso. No creo que superemos los registros de ayer por aquí, y no sería raro que se escape algún chaparroncete. Parece que, como se suele decir, hasta aquí llegaron las aguas; al menos de momento...


----------



## duero (8 Jul 2010 às 16:03)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Temperaturas cuarta feira en Castilla y León


----------



## duero (8 Jul 2010 às 16:07)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Temperaturas cuarta feira en Galicia

Orense, 130 metros altitud.
Lugo, 470 metros altitud.


----------



## belem (8 Jul 2010 às 20:05)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Este tópico está «transformado» e com um nível de discussão algo curto e desinformado.
Sinceramente, admiro a paciência de alguns membros, com algumas pessoas, que tempos a tempos, vão aparecendo aqui pelo forum e que pouco ou nada de útil adicionam ao tema de conversa, senão com aquela conversa antiga dos costume de que os outros é que são bons.
É esta  atitude triste de alguns que me levou desta vez a opinar. Tenho sempre evitado as comparações, porque acho irrelevantes, senão e apenas, para assuntos bastante concretos. 
Mas claro que não era capaz de deixar este tópico, apenas com esta opinião, depois assim que possa, coloco aqui dados ( aliás alguns deles já estão até neste forum) a esclarecer melhor sobre a realidade climática de Portugal, que ao que parece deixa sentimentos estranhos em algumas pessoas.


----------



## duero (9 Jul 2010 às 19:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Nao ten relaçao mais, lembrei de un mensagem de un amigo.

Que velhos somos. Esta semana é o futuro, cando Mcfly viaja ao futuro con o Delorian.


----------



## belem (10 Jul 2010 às 03:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Cerca de Extremadura española, si, no es extraño entonces, son zonas muy calurosas sin influencia marina, mismo Badajoz en muchas ocasiones tiene la temperatura mas alta de España.
> Supongo que es muy posible, entonces que sea la zona mas calurosa de Portugal. Es dificil encontrar algo asi en Europa, supongo que solo en Grecia o Italia, pero ya es una zona muy "exclusiva". Las otras zonas pueden tener veranos mas frescos que Hungria o Balcanes. .



Se vamos para comparações climáticas entre países( com que fim? ), temos que ter em conta o balanço anual, ou seja todas as estações, de preferência com dados termopluviométricos e não apenas uma pequena parte do ano. Mas, entrando na «provocação», se falarmos apenas do verão, nem todos os locais em Portugal são no litoral norte, aliás basta andar uns poucos kms para o interior e os verões mudam logo.
Não é preciso ir até à Amareleja.








duero disse:


> CLIMA PODGORICA
> 
> EN 5'5 163
> FB 7 179
> ...



Podgorica tem bosques do tipo temperado.
Mas em Portugal até temos locais com 19ºc de média anual e cerca de 2000-3000 mm de precipitação, como por exermplo, na vertente norte da Ilha do Pico. São mais quentes e húmidos que Podgorica. Quantos locais destes há na Europa?
Que tipo de floresta terão estes locais em Portugal? Floresta subtropical laurissilva.






duero disse:


> Yo nunca dije tal cosa. Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa ni en invierno ni en verano. Lo que digo es muy claro.
> 
> 1-Portugal es el pais con verano mas fresco de todos los del Sur de Europa, teniendo en cuenta su latitud.
> Basta comparar temperaturas de verano de Lisboa o Porto con Madríd, Roma, Turín, Atenas o Salónica.
> ...




Lisboa prima mais pela amenidade e regularidade térmica anual.  Por alguma razão é, em relação a todas as cidades que mencionou, uma das que tem a maior TºC média anual. 
O verão, mesmo dentro da zona de Lisboa, varia bastante.






duero disse:


> BELGRADO (SERBIA) JUNIO DE 2010
> 
> 19/06 31.0
> 18/06 30.5
> ...



Mais uma vez não tem grande importância referir quais as diferenças, entre locais com maior continentalidade e com menor continentalidade. Parece evidente, que em zonas com maior continentalidade os verões são mais quentes mas os invernos também são mais frios.
Belgrado certamente terá uma temperatura média anual inferior à de Lisboa, mesmo com os dados que postou.
Em Lisboa até crescem mangas, bananas, abacates, anonas, seringueiras, maracujás ao ar livre ( sem artificialismos).
Não são muitos locais na Europa continental, onde possa observar plantas tropicais assim, à mesma latitude e ao ar livre.
Mas isto não é uma vantagem nem uma desvantagem, é uma característica.
Se é pior ou melhor, isso é relativo à opinião de cada um.




duero disse:


> En ese 1% del territorio mora 50% de la poboación portuguesa, 2 millones en zona de Lisboa, mas de 1 millon en zona de Porto, e outros 2 millones en litoral entre desembocadura de Minho y Faro.
> 
> 
> Estuve consultando el ATLAS CLIMATICO DIGITAL y aunque pone Beja consulte la zona, y encontre medias máximas de 34 y medias minimas de 18 y medias de 26 en agosto, pero me parece una zona muy exclusiva de Portugal, y sitios así encuentras en todo el mundo.
> ...




Não sabia que para fazer uma caracterização climática de uma região ou país, que se tinha que isolar uma pequena parte dessa região, apenas porque é urbanizada...
Se assim fosse a ciência meteorológica estaria bastante obsoleta.
Sim, a região de Moura é interessante, tem mais de 26ºc nos 2 meses mais quentes do ano e tem um inverno ameno, mas não é a região mais quente de Portugal continental ( e a Amareleja é so «bluff publicitário», não é certamente o local mais quente em Portugal):







Estes mapas, representam a média das máximas para estes 3 meses ( Junho, Julho, Agosto) verificada entre 1960-1990, segundo o Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia português. Até no nordeste, há zonas com maior potencial térmico que Moura.






E no centro.







E no Sul, com Moura representada em tons de amarelo a passar para o laranja. Veja-se o contraste com as zonas mais quentes!
A zona mais quente, fica mais perto de Serpa e nem é junto à fronteira.
Fica bem acima desses 26ºc de média para os 2 meses mais quentes, mas o mais surpreendente, são os valores obtidos no Vale do Douro e Tejo, que ficam ao nível  das zonas mais quentes do Guadalquivir, ultrapassando os valores verificados no Sudeste europeu.
Isto deve-se a diversos factores: continentalidade, exposição, tipo de relevo local, pedologia, vegetação, ventos predominantes,baixa altitude, latitude, etc...









duero disse:


> Si por supuesto, y en países como Estados Unidos es imposible pues tiene zonas tropicales como Florida, mediterraneas como California, zonas como Montana o Minnesota muy continentales.
> 
> Si, es errado resumir el clima de un pais con el clima de la capital excepto en paises que no hay contraste fuertes (paises llanos como Holanda, Bélgica, Irlanda, etc...).
> 
> ...



Regiões exclusivas em Portugal, ao contrário das regiões com verões quentes são as que têm verões frescos.


Bioclimas da Europa, segundo Rivaz Martinez:
















Portugal continental, Açores e Madeira= Portugal.
E o resto da Europa.
Tendo em conta que Portugal, é um dos países mais ricos bioclimaticamente da Europa e possívelmente até do mundo, relativamente ao seu tamanho, pode-se dizer que é difícil tomar conclusões climáticas, baseando apenas em uma região, em uma fase do ano, em um determinado período de tempo, simplesmente porque estudos sérios, científicos e credíveis feitos ao longo de décadas, nos contam uma história bastante diferente.







duero disse:


> Sin embargo, tiene zonas propiamente boreales como altas cumbres de Sierra Nevada, donde las temperaturas son mismas que en Islandia a 3000 mtrs o zonas como Grazalema donde llueve mas de 2000 mm al año, y zonas deserticas junto a zonas como Grazalema con bosques de abetos (abies), propiamente boreales, pero esas zonas son "exclusivas"..











A zona da Serra de Nevada é um local que gostaria de visitar.
No centro de Portugal, podemos estar tanto num local «ultrahiperhúmido» como num «árido», em pouco tempo de viagem, à semelhança da Serra Nevada.
Abetos e outras espécies de coníferas até crescem aqui perto de Lisboa, nas montanhas de Sintra.
Em Sintra, também existem vestígios de uma floresta primitiva subtropical de laurissilva, sendo o local mais setentrional em toda a Europa continental , onde cresce esta floresta, porque os seus invernos são suaves e permitiram a sua sobrevivência e não a sua extinção como aconteceu no resto da Europa.
Mas, mais uma vez, queria salientar, que todos os locais são especiais e o todo é que interessa.
Uma chuvada que cae no Uganda, pode influenciar um pôr de sol em Madrid.


----------



## duero (11 Jul 2010 às 18:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Se vamos para comparações climáticas entre países( com que fim? ), temos que ter em conta o balanço anual, ou seja todas as estações, de preferência com dados termopluviométricos e não apenas uma pequena parte do ano. Mas, entrando na «provocação», se falarmos apenas do verão, nem todos os locais em Portugal são no litoral norte, aliás basta andar uns poucos kms para o interior e os verões mudam logo.
> Não é preciso ir até à Amareleja.
> 
> 
> ...



Muy interesante, he aprendido mucho. La verdad es que el Portugal que conozco es del Douro al Norte: Braganza, Chaves, Miranda, un poco Porto, etc...lo demás no conozco. Pense que mas o menos sería como Lisboa o Faro, pero veo que es bastante interesante.

Vi por fotos la zona de Sintra (el castillo que parece de cuento de princesas y dragones) y parece muy interesante. supongo es remanente del bosque terciario de laurisilva. 

Azores, no se nada, pero no considero que se "propiamente" Europa, como tampoco Madiera o las Islas Canarias. Políticamente si, pero no es "propia" Europa, parece ser Región Macaronésica. 

No pensaba que Portugal tuviera tanto territorio "caluroso", pero creo que es por "culpa" de que los grandes núcleos de población son precisamente Lisboa y Porto, con lo que la idea que uno se hace del clima portugués es esa. Como digo, fuera de Braganza, Chaves y Miranda apenas conozco mas.

TIENE ALGUNA "INTENCIÓN CLIMÁTICA" LA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LA POBLACIÓN PORTUGUESA? Es decir, los locales mas poblados, son por que los portugueses consideran esos locales como los mejores para el desarrollo de la actividad humana? Pienso que las zonas mas pobladas del país coinciden con los veranos mas frescos.....estoy errado? 

Obrigado por aclaraçao. E bo aprender.

Ahora yo voy a devolver el favor de aprender y pienso que te interesa mucho la botanica, así que voy a decir una cosa que creo interesante. Ahora mismo Portugal tiene la mayor cantidad de territorio para plantación optima de abetos.

Una cosa mas, cuando dije abetos me refería al pinsapo (_Abies pinsapo_) o abeto español, un abeto que ocupa 25 kms2 de las montañas del Sur de la península, es un endemismo botánico de la era glaciar. El abeto europeo que mejor resiste la sequía, la aridez y el calor. El mas diferente al Abies alba, pues llevan mas de 300.000 años separados.

Me parece interesante y creo que sería bueno para repoblaciones forestales.






LUGARES ÓPTIMOS PARA Abies Alba y Abies pinsapo. SOLO ES ÓPTIMO EL ROJO FUERTE, EL RESTO ES IMPOSIBLE.












Atinge mais de 30 metros.

OBRIGADO POR LA INFORMACIÓN, AHORA CONOZCO MAS EL CLIMA PORTUGUES, MAS DIFERENTE DE LO QUE PENSABA.


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2010 às 18:59)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Muy interesante, he aprendido mucho. La verdad es que el Portugal que conozco es del Douro al Norte: Braganza, Chaves, Miranda, un poco Porto, etc...lo demás no conozco. Pense que mas o menos sería como Lisboa o Faro, pero veo que es bastante interesante.
> 
> Vi por fotos la zona de Sintra (el castillo que parece de cuento de princesas y dragones) y parece muy interesante. supongo es remanente del bosque terciario de laurisilva. .



Existem pequenos sectores florestais com características vestigiais predominantes da laurissilva.
Mas são pequenos e bastante localizados. Onde exactamente estão, não posso dizer...




duero disse:


> Azores, no se nada, pero no considero que se "propiamente" Europa, como tampoco Madiera o las Islas Canarias. Políticamente si, pero no es "propia" Europa, parece ser Región Macaronésica. .



Uma pequena parte da Europa ainda engloba essa Região, mas  não quero agora discutir política e geografia...




duero disse:


> No pensaba que Portugal tuviera tanto territorio "caluroso", pero creo que es por "culpa" de que los grandes núcleos de población son precisamente Lisboa y Porto, con lo que la idea que uno se hace del clima portugués es esa. Como digo, fuera de Braganza, Chaves y Miranda apenas conozco mas.
> 
> TIENE ALGUNA "INTENCIÓN CLIMÁTICA" LA DISTRIBUCIÓN DE LA POBLACIÓN PORTUGUESA? Es decir, los locales mas poblados, son por que los portugueses consideran esos locales como los mejores para el desarrollo de la actividad humana? Pienso que las zonas mas pobladas del país coinciden con los veranos mas frescos.....estoy errado? .



Sim, a maior parte das zonas mais povoadas coincidem, normalmente, com zonas litorais do Oeste e Noroeste do país em que o clima é mais ameno e os verões mais frescos, embora em algumas regiões do litoral algarvio haja um grande desenvolvimento, mas devido ao turismo.
No caso de Lisboa, penso que a razão maior da sua localização não se deve tanto à suavidade do seu clima, mas sobretudo à posição estratégica, em que não só conjuga bons solos, como águas mais calmas, mar e rio, que desde tempos muito antigos permitia agricultura, escoamento de produtos, melhores vias de comunicação,etc... Portanto, deverá ter sido mesmo coincidência.
Em casos, mais particulares, como nas regiões mais quentes e baixas, já não foi coincidência, parece que aí, a componente climática foi mesmo a razão mais influente para a distribuição da população humana, sendo o  despovoamente e o abandono, a nota dominante nestas regiões, não só devido ao calor intenso como à inaptidão agrícola dessas regiões tendo em conta os métodos agrícolas utilizados..






duero disse:


> Ahora yo voy a devolver el favor de aprender y pienso que te interesa mucho la botanica, así que voy a decir una cosa que creo interesante. Ahora mismo Portugal tiene la mayor cantidad de territorio para plantación optima de abetos.
> 
> Una cosa mas, cuando dije abetos me refería al pinsapo (_Abies pinsapo_) o abeto español, un abeto que ocupa 25 kms2 de las montañas del Sur de la península, es un endemismo botánico de la era glaciar. El abeto europeo que mejor resiste la sequía, la aridez y el calor. El mas diferente al Abies alba, pues llevan mas de 300.000 años separados.
> 
> ...



O que vi em Sintra, foram coníferas do género Abies, de que espécie exactamente eram, não sei. Além dessas, até vi outras espécies de coníferas a crescerem em estado selvagem e a formar florestas, com árvores de diferentes idades e tamanhos ( prova de reprodução efectiva e natural).
Sei que em Sintra foram introduzidas árvores, já desde tempos imemorais, que hoje formam florestas maduras. Algumas têm um excelente valor botânico. Até se encontram bosques de sequóias, com árvores de grande tamanho, em estado selvagem.
A. alba: crescem em Portugal, mas são árvores raras e normalmente como ornamentais.
A. pinsapo: situação idêntica em relação à A. alba, para Portugal. Eventualmente, esta última, estaria melhor adaptada. Já a A. alba estaria restringida aos pontos mais altos da Estrela e do Gerês, embora, como  disse, já esteja climatizada em algumas regiões.
Também temos outras espécies de coníferas,  que chegam a ser exploradas comercialmente, como a pseudotsuga, por exemplo.


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Una cosa mas, cuando dije abetos me refería al pinsapo (_Abies pinsapo_) o abeto español, un abeto que ocupa 25 kms2 de las montañas del Sur de la península, es un endemismo botánico de la era glaciar. El abeto europeo que mejor resiste la sequía, la aridez y el calor.
> .



Esto es un poco off topic pero como veo que estais muy interesados en asuntos de botánica a lo mejor os puedo ayudar algo puesto que es gran parte de lo que he estudiado y algo en lo que ahora mismo trabajo.

El pinsapo no es el *abeto europeo* que mejor resiste la sequia, el calor y la aridez. Lo supera en ese aspecto el abeto griego (_Abies cephalonica_), que requiere los mismas necesidades térmicas estivales y aguanta algo más la sequía. Os pongo por orden de necesidades los distintos abetos circunmediterráneos según dos eminencias en la materia: Walter y Straka. Para comparar pongo una especie de frondosa abundante en Europa (especie ausente de forma natural de Portugal pero introducida en algunos puntos): _Fagus sylvatica_

En temperaturas estivales (de requerimientos más fríos a más cálidos):

- _Abies alba_: En la Península habita de forma natural en los Pirineos y en el Montseny (Cordillera Prelitoral Catalana).
- _Abies nordmanniana_;_ Fagus sylvatica_
- _Abies bornmuelleriana_
- _Abies equi-trojani_
- _Abies borissii-regis_
- _Abies nebrodensis_; _Abies cephalonica_; _Abies pinsapo_ (el que habita en el sur de España).
- Los dos abetos marroquíes: _Abies pinsapo_ var. _maroccana_ (algunos autores lo consideran especie aparte: _Abies maroccana_) y _Abies pinsapo_ var. _tazaotana_ (algunos autores lo consideran igualmente especie aparte: _Abies tazaotana_); y el abeto argelino: _Abies numidica_
- _Abies cilicica_ (sur de Turquía, noroeste de Siria y roza el norte del Líbano)

 En necesidades de precipitación estival (de mayor a menor)

- _Abies alba_; _Abies nordmanniana_ y _Abies bornmuelleriana_. 
- _Abies equi-trojani_; _Abies nebrodensis_; _Abies pinsapo_; _Abies borissii-regis_; _Abies p._ var. _maroccana_; _Abies p._ var. _tazaotana_
- _Abies numidica_
- _Fagus sylvatica_; _Abies cephalonica_
- _Abies cilicica_

Nota: Agrupo las especies que están prácticamente a la par en el mismo puesto de la clasificación.

 Por tanto, queda claro que el abeto circunmediterráneo más resistente a la sequía y el calor es el _Abies cilicica_, pero de forma natural no habita en Europa. Por tanto, el abeto europeo que coronaría esa clasificación (aunando sequía y calor), según esos dos eminentes botánicos, sería el _Abies cephalonica_.

 Por cierto, en Portugal no habita de forma natural ninguna especie de abeto. Otra cosa es que se hayan plantado en algunas zonas, montes, parques y jardines, y que cuente con hábitats más o menos idóneos para la existencia autónoma (sin ayuda antrópica) de alguno de esos abetos circunmediterráneos.

 Sin ir más lejos yo tengo un _Abies nordmanniana_ en mi parcela que está magnífico, en unas condiciones que distan bastante en verano de sus requerimientos mínimos. Y apenas lo riego, no creais. Al final todo aguanta más de lo que parece.

 Saludos


----------



## belem (12 Jul 2010 às 19:31)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Pek disse:


> Esto es un poco off topic pero como veo que estais muy interesados en asuntos de botánica a lo mejor os puedo ayudar algo puesto que es gran parte de lo que he estudiado y algo en lo que ahora mismo trabajo.
> 
> El pinsapo no es el *abeto europeo* que mejor resiste la sequia, el calor y la aridez. Lo supera en ese aspecto el abeto griego (_Abies cephalonica_), que requiere los mismas necesidades térmicas estivales y aguanta algo más la sequía. Os pongo por orden de necesidades los distintos abetos circunmediterráneos según dos eminencias en la materia: Walter y Straka. Para comparar pongo una especie de frondosa abundante en Europa (especie ausente de forma natural de Portugal pero introducida en algunos puntos): _Fagus sylvatica_
> 
> ...



Desde já muito obrigado pelas informações que são muito interessantes.
A Fagus sylvatica existe em Portugal, de forma natural.
Até em Sintra, existe um bosque de faias.
Se é nativa ou não, em Sintra pelo menos sei que não.
Quanto ao Gerês , não sei.
Nos Pirinéus encontrei alguns abetos brancos e pinheiros silvestres, bem grandes.
Lista de algumas Pináceas que crescem em Portugal:

http://aguiar.hvr.utad.pt/pt/herbario/cons_reg_fam.asp?familia=Pinaceae


----------



## Pek (12 Jul 2010 às 19:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Desde já muito obrigado pelas informações que são muito interessantes.
> A Fagus sylvatica existe em Portugal, de forma natural.
> Até em Sintra, existe um bosque de faias.
> Se é nativa ou não, em Sintra pelos menos sei que não.
> ...



 Sí, sí, sé que hay hayas en Portugal y viven de forma autónoma con buena regeneración (excelente aclimatación). Pero son introducidas (no han llegado allí de forma natural, es a lo que me refería antes; a lo mejor no me expliqué correctamente  ), incluidas las de Peneda-Geres. Eso sí, se han asilvestrado y están en progresión. Es un árbol mucho más adaptable de lo que la gente cree.

 En los Pirineos hay algunos _Abies alba _enormes que rondan 50 metros de altura. Es un árbol majestuoso, que a mí me encanta.

 Por cierto, muchas gracias por el enlace


----------



## Pek (13 Jul 2010 às 11:02)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Lo que sí es absolutamente cierto es que _Abies pinsapo _(junto a _Abies maroccana, Abies tazaotana, Abies numidica_, y _Abies cilicica_; los cinco de cierta homogeneidad morfológica (muy notable en el caso de los abetos andaluces, marroquíes y argelinos)) es uno de los extremos morfológicos de los abetos circunmediterráneos: brácteas cortas, inclusas y soldadas casi a la escama. Son características (casi invariables desde el Terciario) más primitivas que la del otro extremo morfológico del grupo: el _Abies alba_, con brácteas exertas (salientes), que constituye la forma más evolucionada.

 Lo que sucede es que dentro de ese grupo morfológico _Abies pinsapo _ha evolucionado hacia hábitats de verano más fresco y lluvioso que el de sus hermanos (salvo el caso de la precipitación estival de _Abies maroccana _y _Abies tazaotana _que es prácticamente similar). Lo mismo pero en sentido contrario ha sucedido con _Abies cephalonica_: morfológicamente emparentado con _Abies alba_ y _Abies nebrodensis_, pero que ha evolucionado hasta adaptarse a requerimientos más cálidos y secos que los de sus "hermanos morfológicos"; esto ha sucedido así hasta el punto de que su adaptación ha generado individuos capaces de sobrevivir con requerimientos de precipitación estival más bajos que algunas especies del grupo morfológico primitivo como _Abies pinsapo, Abies maroccana, Abies tazaotana _y, en menor medida, _Abies numidica _y con requerimientos de temperatura estival más o menos similares.  Dejo la situación y necesidades de _Abies pinsapo _(línea roja) y de otras especies forestales mediterráneas (Quézel 1976) en función del coeficiente pluviotérmico de Emberger (Q) y la temperatura media de las mínimas del mes más frío (m)._ Abies cephalonica _sería la línea continua gris oscura, _Abies cilicica _la gris clara y _Pinus halepensis _la negra continua :






Fijaos que los requerimientos del _Abies pinsapo _se encuadran en hábitats húmedos y fríos-frescos en invierno (media de las mínimas en el mes más frío entre -3,7 ºC y 3,5 ºC), mientras que _Abies cephalonica_ térmicamente es bastante similar pero pluviométricamente puede variar hasta habitar incluso en zonas semiáridas (según el coeficiente pluviométrico de Emberger).

Por cierto, ojito a una cosa de esta gráfico las temperaturas se refieren a la media de las mínimas del mes más frío. Lo que os decía en anteriores post eran temperaturas estivales, que es tal y como he relatado más arriba (estudio de Walter y Straka). Lo digo porque en este gráfico puede parecer que _Abies cilicica _vive en hábitats más frios, pero esto sólo está referido a las mínimas imvernales. En verano son hábitats bastante más cálidos, los más cálidos de todos los abetos circunmediterráneos, siendo la especie que mejor soporta el calor. El gráfico lo ponía sobre todo por el coeficiente pluviométrico que, este sí, es anual. Otra cosa, el autor de este último gráfico es otro botánico distinto a Walter y Straka y obtiene unos resultados algo diferentes a los de estos: esencialmente para _Abies pinsapo_ son coincidentes ambos estudios, pero en el caso de *Abies cilicica* observamos alguna variación que lo situaría como más exigente pluviométricamente que *Abies cephalonica*. Bueno, más o menos (un híbrido entre uno y otro estudio) por ahí van los tiros en cuanto a necesidades pluviométricas porque caracterizar con absoluta exactitud es prácticamente imposible.    

Si alguien está muy interesado tengo en el ordenador un documento pdf monográfico sobre la especie de 90 páginas. Lo que no sé es si está colgado en internet y hay un enlace accesible. Lo buscaré 

 Saludos


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Jul 2010 às 14:36)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Como ejemplo aquí las temperaturas máximas de Lisboa en esos mismos periodos.
> 
> JULIO 2009
> 
> ...



Xiiiiiiii o que voce esta para aqui a dizer ... eheheheh quando os defensores de Portugal a deserto semi-arido e sub-tropical lerem isto... vão já virem com argumentos que em Portugal fazem 50º graus a sombra... e que os 40º graus da europa de leste so invenções da imprensa....lol no que voce esta-se a meter...sabe q dizer a verdade em Portugal tem custos elevados... a coisas sagradas em Portugal... uma delas é q Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo e o clima mais quente da europa... a outra é que tem a melhor selecção do mundo... outra é que tem o maior clube do mundo... outra é que somos todos descendentes de africanos arabes e judeus nunca de povos celtas ou visigodos...enfim temos a maior ponte do mundo tambem... se voce poem em causa um destes dogmas sociais em Portugal mesmo quando se baseia em factos prepare-se para ser arrasado.... 

cumps


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 14:46)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Desde já muito obrigado pelas informações que são muito interessantes.
A Fagus sylvatica existe em Portugal, de forma natural.
Até em Sintra, existe um bosque de faias.
Se é nativa ou não, em Sintra pelo menos sei que não.
Quanto ao Gerês , não sei.
Nos Pirinéus encontrei alguns abetos brancos e pinheiros silvestres, bem grandes.
Lista de algumas Pináceas que crescem em Portugal:

http://aguiar.hvr.utad.pt/pt/herbario/cons_reg_fam.asp?familia=Pinaceae[/QUOTE]

El haya, Fagus sylvatica es una especie que se cree existió en Sanabria, y en Cabrera, y en el Sistema Central.

Aun hoy existe UNA SOLA HAYA en un pueblo llamado HERGUIJUELA DE LA SIERRA, en la provincia de Salamanca a 60 KMS DE LA FRONTERA PORTUGUESA. 

Ese haya es el último vestigio de bosques de hayas que fueron talados hace 100 o 200 años. 

Ese haya se encuentra a 800 metros de altitud, en una zona de unos 1300 mm pero con 20 mm en Julio y Agosto y temperaturas medias de Julio y Agosto de 22/23 grados y media de máximas de 30/32 grados en Julio y Agosto, y medias de mínimas de 14 grados aprox en esos mismos meses.

Es verdad que SOLO HAY UNA en zona de umbría, cerca de un pequeño río y rodeada de rebollos (Quercus pyrenaica) y algunos castaños (Castanea sativa).

Esa haya es muy famosa, mide 33 metros y es muy fotogénica.

EL HAYA MAS MERIDIONAL DE LA PENÍNSULA (de manera natural).


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 14:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Xiiiiiiii o que voce esta para aqui a dizer... eheheheh quando os defensores de Portugal a deserto semi-arido e sub-tropical lerem isto... vão já virem com argumentos que em Portugal fazem 50º graus a sombra... e que os 40º graus da europa de leste so invenções da imprensa....lol no que voce esta-se a meter...sabe q dizer a verdade em Portugal tem custos elevados... a coisas sagradas em Portugal... uma delas é q Portugal tem o melhor clima do mundo e o clima mais quente da europa... a outra é que tem a melhor selecção do mundo... outra é que tem o maior clube do mundo... outra é que somos todos descendentes de africanos arabes e judeus nunca de povos celtas ou visigodos...enfim temos a maior ponte do mundo tambem... se voce poem em causa um destes dogmas sociais em Portugal mesmo quando se baseia em factos prepare-se para ser arrasado....
> 
> cumps



Nao é exclusivo de Portugal, eu vi en Marbella (sur de España) que eles ten o melhor clima de Europa.

Os Balcanes mesmo sao moito quentes en verao, mesma MACEDONIA o Sul da SERBIA, mesmo BULGARIA, e a zona danubiana de HUNGRÍA poder ter mesmo temperaturas moito altas, SKOPJE e mais quente en verao que LISBOA.

O CLIMA MAIS QUENTE DE EUROPA E O DE.........MALTA E CHIPRE.

E sorpresa para mi que en Portugal acrediten que sao descendentes de árabes o judeus, cando a lingua é latina e a religiao católica. 

A POPOLAÇAO IBERICA E BASICAMENTE A PRERROMANA: CELTAS (lusitanos, celtíberos, galaicos, etc....) E IBEROS. 
Romanos, fenicios, griegos, visigodos, suevos, vandalos, árabes, judeus, apenas contribueram a popolaçao ibérica. Todos eles eran minorías, un poco de leite en un gran copo de cafe.

E O MELHOR CLIMA? certamente e un gran clima, por ser temperado, mesmo o clima de Lisboa o Porto sao moito bos pra actividade e a vida cotidiana das pessoas.

MAIS NAO É ÚNICO. O CLIMA DE LISBOA E MESMO QUE DE MONTEVIDEO, PRACTICAMENTE IGUAL (MONTEVIDEO é mais húmedo en verao, mais temperaturas todas sao similares).


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> MAIS NAO É ÚNICO. O CLIMA DE LISBOA E MESMO QUE DE MONTEVIDEO, PRACTICAMENTE IGUAL (MONTEVIDEO é mais húmedo en verao, mais temperaturas todas sao similares).



É semelhante em termos térmicos, mas completamente diferente no regime da precipitação.

Lisboa tem um clima mediterrâneo com uns 4 meses secos e Montevideu um clima subtropical húmido, típico das regiões nas fachadas orientais dos continentes.

Montevideu apresenta um verão chuvoso e sem meses secos. Os valores de precipitação mensal, mesmo no Verão, são sempre superiores a 80mm.


----------



## belem (13 Jul 2010 às 18:20)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Nao é exclusivo de Portugal, eu vi en Marbella (sur de España) que eles ten o melhor clima de Europa.
> 
> Os Balcanes mesmo sao moito quentes en verao, mesma MACEDONIA o Sul da SERBIA, mesmo BULGARIA, e a zona danubiana de HUNGRÍA poder ter mesmo temperaturas moito altas, SKOPJE e mais quente en verao que LISBOA.
> 
> ...



Melhor clima da Europa?
O que é isso? 
Tudo depende das pessoas e dos seus gostos. Para uns o melhor clima é o da Escandinávia, outros o da Canárias e Madeira, outros o da Costa do Sol, outros o de Creta/Sicília ou  até das Baleares e Algarve e ainda para outros tantos, o melhor clima é do Norte da P. Ibérica/ Balcãs devido aos seus contrastes.
O clima mais quente da Europa, não é o de Malta e nem o de Chipre e porquê? Primeiro porque Chipre não fica na Europa ( fica na Ásia) e Malta, segundo que o Duero nos diz, já deverá ser em África ( pois está ao lado de África), pois também excluiu a Madeira e as Canárias da Europa...
Mas mesmo que fossem na Europa, não seriam os lugares mais quentes.



duero disse:


> E sorpresa para mi que en Portugal acrediten que sao descendentes de árabes o judeus, cando a lingua é latina e a religiao católica..



Em Portugal há bastante sangue mouro ( sobretudo em certas regiões, como estudos genéticos já comprovaram) assim como de outros tantos grupos raciais e étnicos, disso não há dúvidas, mas isso não influencia o idioma e a religião, é uma questão genética não uma questão cultural. 
No entanto , o grupo racial predominante em Portugal é de origens mediterrânicas ( latinas).




duero disse:


> El haya, Fagus sylvatica es una especie que se cree existió en Sanabria, y en Cabrera, y en el Sistema Central.
> 
> Aun hoy existe UNA SOLA HAYA en un pueblo llamado HERGUIJUELA DE LA SIERRA, en la provincia de Salamanca a 60 KMS DE LA FRONTERA PORTUGUESA.
> 
> ...



Duero

De maneira natural existem faias a 20-30kms de Lisboa.
De forma nativa, que se saiba não as conheço cá, mas essa faia relíquia a última de uma possível grande floresta a crescer a só 60 kms de cá, nessas condições fitoclimatéricas, fazem com que pense que eventualmente já existiram cá ( no Nordeste: Montesinho, Nogueira,etc...)
Desde já, muito obrigado, pelos relatos.


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 20:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Dan disse:


> É semelhante em termos térmicos, mas completamente diferente no regime da precipitação.
> 
> Lisboa tem um clima mediterrâneo com uns 4 meses secos e Montevideu um clima subtropical húmido, típico das regiões nas fachadas orientais dos continentes.
> 
> Montevideu apresenta um verão chuvoso e sem meses secos. Os valores de precipitação mensal, mesmo no Verão, são sempre superiores a 80mm.



Si, en terminos de temperatura MONTEVIDEO y LISBOA son practicamente lo mismo.

En términos de precipitación MONTEVIDEO sería como PORTO (ambos con 1100 mm aprox. ) pero con mejor distribución en la región del Río de la Plata.


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 20:45)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Melhor clima da Europa?
> O que é isso?
> Tudo depende das pessoas e dos seus gostos. Para uns o melhor clima é o da Escandinávia, outros o da Canárias e Madeira, outros o da Costa do Sol, outros o de Creta/Sicília ou  até das Baleares e Algarve e ainda para outros tantos, o melhor clima é do Norte da P. Ibérica/ Balcãs devido aos seus contrastes.
> O clima mais quente da Europa, não é o de Malta e nem o de Chipre e porquê? Primeiro porque Chipre não fica na Europa ( fica na Ásia) e Malta, segundo que o Duero nos diz, já deverá ser em África ( pois está ao lado de África), pois também excluiu a Madeira e as Canárias da Europa...
> ...



Cierto, depende de los gustos, para unos es mejor el frio para otros el calor, para otros la lluvia para otros el sol. 
Embora no se donde escuche que la mejor temperatura para la actividad humana se encontraba entre 16 y 25 grados, es cuando el ser humano está mas cómodo. Lo escuche de un estudio científico.

Chipre y Malta, mmmm, no se, si es posible que sea Asia y Africa, puede ser, entonces el país mas cálido de Europa sería EL VATICANO, contra Dios nada se puede hacer. 

En cuanto a sangre moura o judea, yo contestaba a SOCIOMETEO, que señalaba que existe parece ser la creencia de que: _"outra é que somos todos descendentes de africanos arabes e judeus nunca de povos celtas ou visigodos..."_ ESO ES IMPOSIBLE, existe sin duda sangre moura, y también judía, y también germánica, pero LA POBLACIÓN IBÉRICA ES PRACTICAMENTE PRERROMANA, EN TODA IBERIA, mismo al Sur, Algarve y Andalucía.

SOMOS PRERROMANOS (R1b) EN UN 65/70%, sangre moura (E3b, ExE3b) nao chega ao 10%, embora ainda é mais importante a germánica (I, R1a), y la judia, fenicia, cartaginesa (J, K) es muy poca.






No se si en portugués existe la diferencia entre "natural" y "nativa". Cuando yo decía natural me refería a nativa. Acho que en Sanabría si hubo hayas y por tanto acredito que es bien posible que en Montesinho si hubiera. 
El haya de Herguijuela esta a 60 kms de la frontera y a 140 aprox. de Covilha, y es un resto de un antiguo bosque de hayas, que posiblemente llegaba hasta las montañas centrales de Portugal. Estoy seguro que en zonas de las montañas de Covilha bien puede existir hayedos si se realizan repoblaciones forestales.

Volviendo a los abetos, el mayor territorio potencial del ABIES PINSAPO hoy estaría en Portugal, incluso en el ALGARVE.


----------



## Dan (13 Jul 2010 às 20:54)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Si, en terminos de temperatura MONTEVIDEO y LISBOA son practicamente lo mismo.
> 
> En términos de precipitación MONTEVIDEO sería como PORTO (ambos con 1100 mm aprox. ) pero con mejor distribución en la región del Río de la Plata.



Quantitativos de precipitação anual semelhantes, mas uma distribuição ao longo do ano bem diferente. 

O Porto com um regime mediterrâneo, ou seja, uma forte redução da precipitação no Verão e alguns meses secos.





Montevideu com uma distribuição da precipitação muito mais homogénea e sem qualquer mês seco.


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 21:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Dan disse:


> Quantitativos de precipitação anual semelhantes, mas uma distribuição ao longo do ano bem diferente.
> 
> O Porto com um regime mediterrâneo, ou seja, uma forte redução da precipitação no Verão e alguns meses secos.
> 
> ...



Cierto, diferente distribución. Temperaturas de Lisboa y precipitación de Porto con diferente distribución.

Curiosamente MONTEVIDEO fue la respuesta de España a COLONIA DE SACRAMENTO, que había fundado Portugal. 

Creo que finalmente España quedaba con Montevideo y todo el actual Uruguay a condición de no tener tierras en territorio continental africano y reconocer la soberanía portuguesa en el continente africano.

PENSAR QUE UNA VEZ FUIMOS LAS GRANDES POTENCIAS MUNDIALES.


----------



## duero (13 Jul 2010 às 21:16)

*re: Diversidade climática *

En cuanto al mejor clima del mundo para la actividad humana, este sería el de lugares situados en la zona ecuatorial a 1600/2300 metros de altitud con temperaturas medias mensuales de 18/16ºC todos los meses, y precipitaciones alrededor de 1000 mm, pues es la media de temperaturas mas cómoda para el ser humano y para los cultivos ya que permite crecer gran variedad de frutas y cereales y tener ganado. 
Esto lo vi en un estudio científico de una universidad, ahora no recuerdo donde.

Entonces esas condiciones tendrían lugar en zonas de los Andes y montañas centrales de Centro América.


----------



## SocioMeteo (13 Jul 2010 às 21:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> Nao é exclusivo de Portugal, eu vi en Marbella (sur de España) que eles ten o melhor clima de Europa.
> 
> Os Balcanes mesmo sao moito quentes en verao, mesma MACEDONIA o Sul da SERBIA, mesmo BULGARIA, e a zona danubiana de HUNGRÍA poder ter mesmo temperaturas moito altas, SKOPJE e mais quente en verao que LISBOA.
> 
> ...



Duero eu á pouco estava a ser irónico concordo inteiramente consigo, alias eu durante varias intervenções que tive aqui neste Fórum com este NickName e com outro Nickname anterior sempre tentei perspectivar e afirmar baseando-me sempre em factos essa posição de que o território português não é esse tal forno esse tal clima excepcional que muita gente tenta fazer querer, muitas vezes ao colocar os meus pontos de vista fui varias vezes questionado e posto em causa, nessas analises que fiz mencionei varias variáveis entre as quais o facto de o território português CONTINENTAL na sua grande maioria sofrer de influencias atlânticas que determinam o seu clima ou seja Portugal sofre de maior influencia atlântica que Mediterrânea para comprovar o meu ponto de vista referi todos os dados possíveis e evidencias que o demonstram: o tipo de vegetação; os produtos agrícolas produzidos em grande parte do território, dados climáticos: demonstrei por exemplo que entre o Centro e Norte de Portugal Litoral as diferenças entre o clima sentido nessa região e o clima por exemplo da região de Bordeaux França serem quase nulas( dias de chuva entre 150-200 dias; temperatura media Anual entre os 13º-15º graus; 1,2,3 meses seco ano,a existência de produtos agrícolas idênticos: trufas ,castanhas ,vinhos Verdes, Aguardentes Velhas-muito iguais aos Conhanques ,Espomantes ),referi também questões relacionadas com a temperatura da agua do Mar bem inferior a sentida no Mar Mediterrâneo, noites de verão com temperaturas mínimas de 12º-13º graus ou menos- acredito que hoje a noite em Tras-Montes,Minho ou mesmo em regiões da Beira Litoral a temperatura do ar vai ser tudo menos Mediterrânea)  enfim tentei por varias vezes demonstrar por A+B que o clima português tem uma grande Matriz Atlântica ou seja no meu ponto de vista entre Leria e Viana são mais os elementos que aproximam o clima português dos climas temperados marítimos que propriamente dos climas Mediterrâneos, a influencia atlântica pode ser sentida ate bem a sul na Região de Sintra, ,as massas de ar que atingem o território português são massas de ar ocidentais(Frias: polares muitas delas vindas do extremo norte atlântico: quentes: o anti-ciclone dos Açores determina o clima em todo o Oeste europeu)  que influenciam o clima de toda a Europa Ocidental normalmente quando faz muito frio em Inglaterra Oeste França Zona Cantábria significa que cá também vira frio. 
Por outro lado também tentei demonstrar por A+B que não faz calor so em Portugal e em Espanha que o Centro Leste Europeu devido a sua continentalidade faz bastante calor dei o exemplo tal e qual como você fez dei o exemplo de cidades como Bucareste,Sofia,Viena onde temperaturas acima dos 35º graus são comuns. 
Enfim já vi pelo o facto de escrever em castelhano que possivelmente não é português o que para este Fórum é uma mais Valia normalmente que vem de fora ve melhor a realidade que nos próprios português, fico feliz por alguém que tem interesse pela Metereologia e pelo clima português vir ao fim ao cabo dizer aquilo que eu já digo á mais de 1 ano e comprovar que deparou-se com exactamente as mesmas reações que eu me deparei, sabe Duero Portugal e os portugueses são um povo um pais muito especial nos portugueses temos uma forma de ser estar digamos uma mentalidade muito particular muito nossa, existem certas Ideias que os portugueses lidam um pouco mal, você possivelmente não sabe mas os portugueses tem um pouco a mania de achar que são ou os melhores ou os piores em tudo e alguém convenceu os portugueses que o nosso clima é o melhor clima da Europa, que Portugal é so Sol praia e calor, por isso é que se cometem erros amadores de fazer casas, escolas, edifícios públicos sem aquecimento em Coimbra,na Guarda,em Braga em Bragança ou ate em Évora como se faz por exemplo em Vila Real Santo António ou em Sines,por vezes erros muito difíceis de corrigir e com consequências   possivelmente o pais do Sol da praia e do calor e desse clima ameno exista so por exemplo no Algarve(FALO DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL) e mesmo no Algarve as temperaturas Medias anuais não superam os 18º graus como se sucede em Malta,Chipre,Sul de Espanha,Grécia costa da Secilia, para não falar da temperatura da agua.
Possivelmente aqui já lhe vieram falar da Vegetação de Sintra devo-lhe dizer que Sintra é uma Serra a 20,30kms de Lisboa na zona Mais Ocidental da Europa, Sintra tem um clima bem mais fresco que Lisboa por exemplo as influencias atlânticas não são pequenas, SÃO ENORMES, falaram-lhe da Vegetação de Sintra sim Sintra é um Jardim Botânico, esquecerem-se foi de lhe dizer que muita da Vegetação que se encontra em Sintra foi Vegetação Exótica trazida pelos portugueses no tempo Colonial e que muita dessa vegetação a larga grande maioria não é Vegetação Tropical mas sim e de regiões asiáticas como o Japão Norte da Índia, Austrália enfim de latitudes não muito diferentes da nossa, por isso é natural que em Sintra exista arvores Exóticas que não existem em toda a Europa mas isso não acontece por Portugal ter o clima A,B ou C mas sim ao facto de Portugal ter sido uma potencia colonial com grande influencia no Oriente e por isso ter acesso a um patrimonio botanico que praticamente nenhum pais tinha-com excepção dos ingleses é por isso que em Sintra existem essas especies porque foram lá postas a razão da sua existencia deve-se as motivos historicos e não geograficos . 
Depois Duero existe outra questão a questão de Lisboa, por exemplo devo-lhe dizer que ate nisso a capital portuguesa ilude um pouco relativo ao seu clima ehehehhe, pois Lisboa/Belém/Linha do Estoril é a Zona Mais amena da própria região de Lisboa subertudo no Inverno devido ao chamado Mar da Palha e do enclave resguardado da Linha do Estoril, que lhe dão uma amenidade impar mesmo na própria região, as temperaturas mínimas em Lisboa por exemplo na Zona de Belém,Oeiras,etc é sempre 3,4,5º graus mais elevada que em cidades bem próximas como Setúbal ou Torres Vedras ou ate Zona Norte de Sintra onde as temperaturas de Zero graus e menos são bem mais comuns. 
Relativo as nossas origens étnicas por assim dizer é uma questão cultural e não climatológica mas também ai os portugueses em geral tem uma atitude de valorizar sempre muito a influencia Moura e Árabe esquecendo-se da grande influencia Celta que marcou o nosso território que é visível em muita mas muita coisa, por algum motivo Portugal é um dos 5 paises celtas que existem, as pessoas Ruivas so existem praticamente em Portugal Norte de Espanha França e Grã-bertanha,existem estudos de genética que deteminam uma identidade genética comum entre os povos do Sul da Irlanda e os povos do Norte de Portugal e de Espanha(os irlandeses não são altos por exemplo), todo o nosso foclore Musica Tradicional tem uma grande tradição celta muito maior que árabe, enfim entre outras coisas mais não estou aqui a dizer que é mau ou bom estou apenas a dizer que existe, obviamente que no sul da península Ibérica existe uma Matriz Moura ou Muçulmana visível mas mesmo assim não tão influente como por vezes se tenta transparecer, mas numa coisa todos estão de acordo a Latinização foi a grande Marca cultural da península Ibérica  .


Cumps


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 00:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Dan disse:


> Quantitativos de precipitação anual semelhantes, mas uma distribuição ao longo do ano bem diferente.
> 
> O Porto com um regime mediterrâneo, ou seja, uma forte redução da precipitação no Verão e alguns meses secos.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante esse comparativo.
Realmente até o Porto ainda tem um regime mediterrânico, embora seja já segundo Koppen um clima mediterrânico com verão pouco quente ( Csb).
Impressionante, como até o Minho que o ilustre Orlando Ribeiro tanto menciona como zona de separação entre clima predominantemente atlântico e mediterrânico, tem regiões com clima mediterrânico, mesmo junto ao litoral.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 00:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Duero eu á pouco estava a ser irónico concordo inteiramente consigo, alias eu durante varias intervenções que tive aqui neste Fórum com este NickName e com outro Nickname anterior sempre tentei perspectivar e afirmar baseando-me sempre em factos essa posição de que o território português não é esse tal forno esse tal clima excepcional que muita gente tenta fazer querer, muitas vezes ao colocar os meus pontos de vista fui varias vezes questionado e posto em causa, nessas analises que fiz mencionei varias variáveis entre as quais o facto de o território português CONTINENTAL na sua grande maioria sofrer de influencias atlânticas que determinam o seu clima ou seja Portugal sofre de maior influencia atlântica que Mediterrânea para comprovar o meu ponto de vista referi todos os dados possíveis e evidencias que o demonstram:




Caro Sociometeo

Até hoje ainda estamos todos à espera dos seus dados.
Onde é que estão as provas que Bordeaux tem meses secos climatológicos?





SocioMeteo disse:


> o tipo de vegetação; os produtos agrícolas produzidos em grande parte do território, dados climáticos: demonstrei por exemplo que entre o Centro e Norte de Portugal Litoral as diferenças entre o clima sentido nessa região e o clima por exemplo da região de Bordeaux França serem quase nulas( dias de chuva entre 150-200 dias; temperatura media Anual entre os 13º-15º graus; 1,2,3 meses seco ano,a existência de produtos agrícolas idênticos: trufas ,castanhas ,vinhos Verdes,




Deixe lá os conhaques. Vinhos verdes só predominam no Minho, o resto é mais de tinto.
E mesmo no Minho se produz vinhos tintos. 





SocioMeteo disse:


> Aguardentes Velhas-muito iguais aos Conhanques ,Espomantes ),referi também questões relacionadas com a temperatura da agua do Mar bem inferior a sentida no Mar Mediterrâneo, noites de verão com temperaturas mínimas de 12º-13º graus ou menos- acredito que hoje a noite em Tras-Montes,Minho ou mesmo em regiões da Beira Litoral a temperatura do ar vai ser tudo menos Mediterrânea)




Sim, após uma valente esfrega de calor, finalmente e sobretudo em certas regiões, a noite finalmente vai ser mais fresca.
Mas ainda bem, que assim dorme-se melhor.
Já algumas regiões de Portugal, ainda não vão puder dizer o mesmo.




SocioMeteo disse:


> enfim tentei por varias vezes demonstrar por A+B que o clima português tem uma grande Matriz Atlântica ou seja no meu ponto de vista entre Leria e Viana são mais os elementos que aproximam o clima português dos climas temperados marítimos que propriamente dos climas Mediterrâneos,



Isso é a sua opinião, que já é mais do que sobejamente conhecida. Você basicamente tem feito spam sobre o mesmo assunto neste forum já em vários tópicos.
Mas nós somos pessoas de verdade e estamos à espera desses dados há meses.
Onde andam?
Eu já postei vários dados e fontes e o sociometeo/rtinda   em troca deu o quê?





SocioMeteo disse:


> Enfim já vi pelo o facto de escrever em castelhano que possivelmente não é português o que para este Fórum é uma mais Valia normalmente que vem de fora ve melhor a realidade que nos próprios português, fico feliz por alguém que tem interesse pela Metereologia e pelo clima português vir ao fim ao cabo dizer aquilo que eu já digo á mais de 1 ano e comprovar que deparou-se com exactamente as mesmas reações que eu me deparei.



Sim, mas a diferença é que o Duero foi humilde e soube reconhecer que afinal estava enganado, mas pelo vistos nem todos são abençoados com essa vontade sincera de aprender.




SocioMeteo disse:


> sabe Duero Portugal e os portugueses são um povo um pais muito especial nos portugueses temos uma forma de ser estar digamos uma mentalidade muito particular muito nossa, existem certas Ideias que os portugueses lidam um pouco mal, você possivelmente não sabe mas os portugueses tem um pouco a mania de achar que são ou os melhores ou os piores em tudo e alguém convenceu os portugueses que o nosso clima é o melhor clima da Europa, que Portugal é so Sol praia e calor, por isso é que se cometem erros amadores de fazer casas, escolas, edifícios públicos sem aquecimento em Coimbra,na Guarda,em Braga em Bragança ou ate em Évora como se faz por exemplo em Vila Real Santo António ou em Sines,por vezes erros muito difíceis de corrigir e com consequências   possivelmente o pais do Sol da praia e do calor e desse clima ameno exista so por exemplo no Algarve(FALO DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL) e mesmo no Algarve as temperaturas Medias anuais não superam os 18º graus como se sucede em Malta,Chipre,Sul de Espanha,Grécia costa da Secilia, para não falar da temperatura da agua.



No Algarve até na montanha fazem quase 18ºc de média anual em zonas baixas é óbvio que tem todas as condições para obter esses valores, nomeadamente no barrocal e no leste algarvio.
Nas zonas interiores já vimos locais bem mais quentes que isso até no Norte e eu já convidei o Sociometeo a postar dados contrários e favoráveis aos locais eleitos de que tanto tem feito publicidade aqui no forum.
Eu sei que estamos num a época de crise é preciso fazer dinheiro, mas este forum não serve tanto para a publicidade que deseja fazer, porque aqui as pessoas tentam se informar, não são mais patinhos nenhuns.
Quanto á água do mar, temos água quente ( em alguns locais até praticamente durante todo o ano) em certas zonas e água fria em outras, é à escolha.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Possivelmente aqui já lhe vieram falar da Vegetação de Sintra devo-lhe dizer que Sintra é uma Serra a 20,30kms de Lisboa na zona Mais Ocidental da Europa, Sintra tem um clima bem mais fresco que Lisboa por exemplo as influencias atlânticas não são pequenas, SÃO ENORMES, falaram-lhe da Vegetação de Sintra sim Sintra é um Jardim Botânico, esquecerem-se foi de lhe dizer que muita da Vegetação que se encontra em Sintra foi Vegetação Exótica trazida pelos portugueses no tempo Colonial e que muita dessa vegetação a larga grande maioria não é Vegetação Tropical mas sim e de regiões asiáticas como o Japão Norte da Índia, Austrália enfim de latitudes não muito diferentes da nossa, por isso é natural que em Sintra exista arvores Exóticas que não existem em toda a Europa mas isso não acontece por Portugal ter o clima A,B ou C mas sim ao facto de Portugal ter sido uma potencia colonial com grande influencia no Oriente  ter acesso a um patrimonio botanico que praticamente nenhum pais tinha-com excepção dos ingleses é por isso que em Sintra existem essas especies porque foram lá postas a razão da sua existencia deve-se as motivos historicos e não geograficos .



Em Sintra o clima húmido, fresco mas ameno ( tipo clima de montanha e nebuloso), certamente foi favorável ao desenvolvimento florestal e por isso de forma natural crescem bosques exóticos com centenas de anos. Não precisam de manutenção alguma, em virtude do clima e solo, não por razões históricas. A componente histórica explica a sua origem, não a sua desenvoltura natural e capacidade fitoclimática. 
Mas, mais importante que tudo, Sintra tem cruzamento de 3 grandes bioregiões: Mediterrânica, Atlântica e Macaronésica.
A vegetação climácica explica aqui quem é que tem razão, não as aventuras nas colónias do passado.
E em Sintra existem pequenas matas relíquia subtropicais NATIVAS de  laurissilva com predominância da flora desta bioregião.
Naturalmente, que na maior parte das vertentes, até há bosques de outro tipo...







SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo as nossas origens étnicas por assim dizer é uma questão cultural e não climatológica mas também ai os portugueses em geral tem uma atitude de valorizar sempre muito a influencia Moura e Árabe esquecendo-se da grande influencia Celta que marcou o nosso território que é visível em muita mas muita coisa, por algum motivo Portugal é um dos 5 paises celtas que existem, as pessoas Ruivas so existem praticamente em Portugal Norte de Espanha França e Grã-bertanha,existem estudos de genética que deteminam uma identidade genética comum entre os povos do Sul da Irlanda e os povos do Norte de Portugal e de Espanha(os irlandeses não são altos por exemplo), todo o nosso foclore Musica Tradicional tem uma grande tradição celta muito maior que árabe, enfim entre outras coisas mais não estou aqui a dizer que é mau ou bom estou apenas a dizer que existe, obviamente que no sul da península Ibérica existe uma Matriz Moura ou Muçulmana visível mas mesmo assim não tão influente como por vezes se tenta transparecer, mas numa coisa todos estão de acordo a Latinização foi a grande Marca cultural da península Ibérica .



Resumindo, em Portugal a componente dominante racial é a mediterrânica ( latina). 
A não ser que hajam cá mais loiros e ruivos de olhos azuis do que pessoas com olhos e cabelos castanhos.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2010 às 01:45)

*re: Diversidade climática *

É óbvio que o Atlântico tem uma influência enorme no clima de Portugal, e que muitas vezes temos tempo parecido a outras fachadas atlânticas.

Mas o Atlântico não é tudo, é preciso não esquecer isto:





fonte


----------



## Pek (14 Jul 2010 às 02:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Vince disse:


> É óbvio que o Atlântico tem uma influência enorme no clima de Portugal, e que muitas vezes temos tempo parecido a outras fachadas atlânticas.
> 
> Mas o Atlântico não é tudo, é preciso não esquecer isto:
> 
> ...



Ojito, que muchos de los mapas de ese enlace presentan muchísimos errores (al menos en lo que respecta a España). Ya se habló algo de ello en otros foros. No me fio demasiado de la inmensa mayoría de esos mapas generalistas europeos que se ofrecen a través de enlaces de la Unión Europea. Sin ir más lejos los de temperaturas son catastróficos. Yo no les haría demasiado caso.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 03:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Já vi há muito tempo estudos sobre a distribuição da cor do cabelo ou da cor dos olhos em Portugal. Quanto à altura, não é um critério fiável, pois depende muito das condições sociais e económicas. Sabe-se que nas famílias portuguesas de classes mais altas a altura média é idêntica à de outros países da Europa Ocidental. Na Europa Ocidental o povo mais alto é o holandês, o mais baixo é o português. 

Aqui no Porto, na Foz, havia muitas famílias inglesas, ainda hoje em dia nas famílias de classe alta desta zona da cidade há muitos apelidos ingleses e muitas pessoas louras e de olhos claros. 

Quanto à presença de sangue mouro, essa será maior a sul do Tejo, nomeadamente no Algarve. Após a reconquista houve muitos problemas com o povoamento dessas territórios, e a recusa de famílias de Lisboa ou de outros pontos do país em contrair casamentos com algarvios. Enquanto que no Norte e Centro-Norte a reconquista cristã ocorreu muito cedo, no Algarve foi tardia, começou no final do século XII e só terminou a meio do século XIII, tendo permanecido muitos mouros na região, ao contrário do que sucedeu no resto do país. Aliás, nota-se diferenças no aspecto dos algarvios, por comparação aos minhotos, Raul Brandão toca no assunto no seu Guia de Portugal. A mulher algarvia, regra geral, é morena, seca, de cabelo e olhos escuros, a minhota é de olhos claros, cabelo ondulado, formas mais curvilíneas. Claro que se trata de generalizações, mas... fazem algum sentido...

Já me disseram na faculdade, e foi um professor, que no litoral minhoto há muitos ruivos, e julga-se que tal sucedeu devido à presença de navegadores nórdicos. 

Assim por alto diria que os maiores contribuidores para o nosso «pool» genético são os povos celtas, o povo romano e os povos germânicos. Não se esqueçam que antes do fim do Império Romano já havia muita ocupação germânica com a autorização de Roma. Tivemos ainda pequenas contribuições gregas, fenícias e de Cartago, em especial no Sul, árabes e berberes, mais uma vez no Sul, judias, e ainda de povos vindos do Império, como africanos ou indianos... criadas de servir que tinham sexo com o patrão. E agora estamos a ter contribuições da Europa de Leste, mais uma vez com relevância no Algarve. 

Um dado curioso que muita gente esquece é este: após a última glaciação, o Norte e Centro da Europa foram povoados a partir do Sul da Europa. Poucas gerações foram suficientes para tornar a pele mais clara, devido à relação entre a radiação solar e a produção de vitamina D e entre radiação solar e carcinoma da pele.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 03:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Em relação à temperatura média no Algarve é altamente provável que no sotavento existam locais com 18ºC de média anual, em especial nos locais abrigados do barrocal, que estão protegidos pelos mais de 500 metros de altitude do Caldeirão, e por outro lado afastados o suficiente da costa. Nalguns vales do barrocal a luz é duma intensidade inconfundível. Outro local no sotavento com um clima muito particular, pelas mínimas elevadas é o Cabo de Santa Maria. Tavira também se destaca, pois a cidade está protegida a Norte pela Serra de Santa Maria, que atinge uma altitude máxima de 541 metros, e a sul está protegida dos ventos marítimos pela ilha e pelos sapais, canais e salinas da Ria Formosa. Tavira conjuga as máximas altas ao estilo de VRSA ou Huelva e as mínimas altas ao estilo do Cabo de Santa Maria.

EDIT: se a memória não me falha, na série 1931-1960, a t. média de Faro foi 17.8ºC. Ora Faro é um dos locais mais frescos do sotavento algarvio, portanto...

Seria de facto interessante que houvesse uma estação na ilha da Armona, da Culatra ou na Deserta


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 03:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Caro Sociometeo
> 
> Até hoje ainda estamos todos à espera dos seus dados.
> Onde é que estão as provas que Bordeaux tem meses secos climatológicos?
> ...






belem disse:


> Caro Sociometeo
> 
> Até hoje ainda estamos todos à espera dos seus dados.
> Onde é que estão as provas que Bordeaux tem meses secos climatológicos?
> ...




Relativo a sua 1ª pergunta pensei que a minha palavra chegasse mas ok eu na altura ofereci-me para colocar aqui os dados e vou coloca-los, não tanto por o Belem me pedir agora mas sim por respeito a todos os leitores do Forum nomeadamente estes novos Usuarios que escrevem em Castelhano e que tem umas ideias do meu ponto de vista bem interessantes, e que parecem ter uma visão muito mais realista do nosso clima que muita gente. 
Então aqui vai Belem 1º quero dizer que não disse que Bordeaux tinha um clima tal e qual com a cidade do Porto apenas disse que eram mais os aspectos no meu entender que aproximam estas duas regiões que as separam obviamente que chove mais no Verão em Bordeux que no Porto, mas as diferenças são poucas a nível genérico então são mesmo minimas temperaturas medias anuais entre os 13º15º graus(sim porque em Bordeux os dias de temperatura igual ou superior a 35º graus são em maior nº q no Porto) e 150-200 dias de chuva ano. 
tambem quero referir que apos muita paciência recolhi estes dados a fonte que consultei que está ao dispor de todos é o site:www.tutiempo.net que contem todos os normativos climáticos de todas as cidades europeias e não so. 
Esta analise que fiz não visa por em causa qualquer fundamento climatológico cientifico ou nenhum normativo climático mas apenas demonstrar por A+B que os meses secos na cidade de Bordeux acontecem por vezes durante anos seguidos, por vezes mais que um,dois ou ate 3 meses e que não é por este factor que se vai passar a dizer que o clima de Bordeaux não é um clima atlantico. 

1975:

Julho
Temperatura media:21º
Precipitação:13 mm 

1976:
Maio
Temperatura media:15º
Precipitação:25 mm 
Junho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:33 mm 

1977
Agosto
Temperatura media:16º
Precipitação:4 mm 

1978
Agosto
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:21 mm 

1979
Junho
Temperatura media:18º
Precipitação:21 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:8 mm  

1980
Agosto
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:30 mm
Setembro
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:23 mm  

1981
Junho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:26 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:30 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:22 mm 

1982-sem meses secos 

1983
Junho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:33 mm

1984
Julho
Temperatura media:21º
Precipitação:27 mm

1985
Agosto
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:30 mm

1986
Junho
Temperatura media:18º
Precipitação:11 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:6 mm 

1987
Maio
Temperatura media:15º
Precipitação:24 mm 
Agosto
Temperatura media:21º
Precipitação:39 mm 

1988
Junho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:17 mm

1989
Junho
Temperatura media:17º
Precipitação:17 mm 
Julho
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:41 mm
Setembro
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:35 mm 

1990
Maio
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:29 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:25 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:23º
Precipitação:20 mm

Entre 1975 e 1990 so em 1982 é q n se registou um ano sem um mes seco. 

1991
Agosto
Temperatura media:23º
Precipitação:33 mm

1992            
Maio
Temperatura media:17º
Precipitação:33 mm 

1993
Agosto
Temperatura media:21º
Precipitação:30 mm 

1994-sem meses secos 

1995
Junho
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:21 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:24º
Precipitação:42 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:24 mm 

1996-sem meses secos

1997
Setembro
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:32 mm 

1998
Maio
Temperatura media:17º
Precipitação:20 mm 
Agosto
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:13 mm   

1999-sem meses secos 

Na década de 1990, mais uma vez foram mais os anos em que existiram no mínimo um mês seco que o inverso

2000
Julho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:33 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:21º
Precipitação:12 mm 
Setembro
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:18 mm 

2001
Junho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:13 mm  
Agosto
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:35 mm 

2002
Junho
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:30 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:33 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:32 mm 

2003
Maio
Temperatura media:18º
Precipitação:29 mm
Junho
Temperatura media:23º
Precipitação:34 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:25º
Precipitação:35 mm 
Setembro
Temperatura media:19º
Precipitação:18 mm

2004
Junho
Temperatura media:20º
Precipitação:14 mm 

2005
Maio
Temperatura media:17º
Precipitação:16 mm
Junho
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:12 mm
Agosto
Temperatura media:21º
Precipitação:8 mm 

2006
Junho
Temperatura media:22º
Precipitação:24 mm
Julho
Temperatura media:25º
Precipitação:29 mm   

Como vê Belem não estava a fazer Bluff pesquisei esta informação quando lhe afirmei que o clima da cidade de Bordeaux tinha anos com meses secos ou semi-humidos estava-me a basear em dados concretos que voce e quem pretender pode confirmar na fonte que eu já disponibilizei, e como disse comparativamente com os valores verificados no Norte de Portugal nomeadamente da cidade do Porto os valores são mais identicos do que diferentes a todos os niveis por algum motivo dos melhores vinhos as melhores castas de tinto,branco,verde existem nestas regiões em todo o Norte Peninsular e atlântico francês julgo q o Vinho do Porto e o Vinho de Bordeaux dispensam apresentações  e entre  isto não acontece á toa, sabe porquê??porque na Grecia em Marrocos ate pode existir vinho mas com menos qualidade porque no deserto e nos climas semi-áridos não se faz vinho seja tinto branco seco, verde,etc e o que se faz faz com menos qualidade, por isso nos portugueses ao menos deveríamos orgulhar dessa dádiva que nos dá esta influencia atlântica temperada com uma precipitação e uma temperatura adequada, você conhece algum vinho da Amareleja?? conhece algum vinho lá dos recantos e dos vales dos 50º graus do vale do Tejo e do Guadiana??? não conhece ainda bem que essas pequenas excepções não são a regra e são tão pouca significativas que nem merecem muita atenção felizmente maioria do pais alentejo: Borba,Pegões; Ribatejo:cartaxo; estremadura: Palmela,Setúbal enfim em todo o pais conseguimos fazer e produzir óptimos vinhos sabe porquê?? Porque felizmente não somos um deserto semi-arido género Grecia ou Marrocos.... e por favor não me venha falar nos vinhos Gregos ok. Isto é que é dizer bem de um pais...           


_"Sim, mas a diferença é que o Duero foi humilde e soube reconhecer que afinal estava enganado, mas pelo vistos nem todos são abençoados com essa vontade sincera de aprender."... By Belem _

Belem lol isto não trata-se de aprender... ehehehe eu felizmente quando quero aprender algo leio sobre o assunto tento recolher informação... desculpe-me dizer Belem ...isto não é uma questão de aprendizagem... por conhecimentos ambos temos é uma questão de interpretação e de alguma teimosia você em Sintra ve palmeiras e Mangueiras eu vejo Pinheiros e árvores de folha caduca....  
_
"... Sintra o clima húmido, fresco mas ameno ( tipo clima de montanha e nebuloso), certamente foi favorável ao desenvolvimento florestal e por isso de forma natural crescem bosques exóticos com centenas de anos. Não precisam de manutenção alguma, em virtude do clima e solo, não por razões históricas. A componente histórica explica a sua origem, não a sua desenvoltura natural e capacidade fitoclimática. 
Mas, mais importante que tudo, Sintra tem cruzamento de 3 grandes bioregiões: Mediterrânica, Atlântica e Macaronésica.
A vegetação climácica explica aqui quem é que tem razão, não as aventuras nas colónias do passado...."Belem _

Ok Belem deixe lá as folhas exóticas.... em Sintra encontra-se de tudo, lol aventuras coloniais do passado... ehehehe sim a maioria da vegetação de Sintra não vem de paragens exoticas coloniais... ok Belem tudo bem....


Relativo as questões que voce diz raciais eu digo culturais e étnicas e a essa questão de ser-se mais ou menos moreno... eu pergunto voce conhece verdadeiramente Portugal??? eu conheço mas nunca me dei ao trabalho de contar se existem mais pessoas Louras ou Morenas de pele mais ou menos Branca... Mas Belem olhe que digo-lhe uma coisa de Condeixa/Coimbra  para cima eu não tinha tanta a certeza se os tais Morenos latinos são a maioria das pessoas mas tb n me quero alongar muito sobre este assunto posso ser mal interpertado... Mas uma coisa lhe queria dizer a nivel Genetico e etnico ate antropologico deveria-se informar melhor pois e agora sou eu que lhe ensino algo voce pode desconhecer... mas as parecenças da população do Norte da Pensiula Iberica do Norte centro de Portugal e não só é muito mais idêntica aos povos Celtas nomeadamente aos Irlandeses,franceses que voce ate possa imaginar muita mais idêntica que por exemplo com os povos do Mediterraneo sul de Italia, Grecia Turquia  dei-lhe dois exemplos que voce insistiu em ignorar as Pessoas Ruivas não existem nos paises mediterrâneos so em Portugal,Espanha,França,Irlanda,Gra-bertanha(isto secalhar voce desconhecia pois nunca tinha pensado nisto não é) 2º a nivel de estrutura os povos populações do Mediterraneo são de uma estatura muito maior que os povos de origem celta, os povos gregos,eslavos,sicilianos encontra com muito mais facilidade um grego ou um turco com 1,90m que um Irlandes por exemplo.
A serio Belém se interessa-se por estes assuntos leia sobre isto pois vai ter algumas surpresas existe muito mais coisas que nos aproximam a nos Ibericos Ocidentais dos Povos Celtas que você possa sequer imaginar.  

cumps


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 04:01)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Sociometeo, essa da estatura tem muito que se lhe diga, e não é uma característica muito fiável em termos de fenótipo pois depende muito das condições ambientais... o tipo de alimentação, a disponibilidade de vitamina D, a prática de exercício físico...


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 04:04)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Médias de Bordeus não indicam a presença de meses secos:

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=1050

O Porto também costuma ter muitos meses de Julho ou Agosto que não são secos, mas em termos de valores médios são.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 13:09)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo a sua 1ª pergunta pensei que a minha palavra chegasse




Perante o seu historial e inclusive pelo facto de ser um clone ( e de não ter avisado a ninguém que tinha mudado de nome, só após eu descobrir é que lá decidiu declarar quem você era), lamento, mas a sua palavra é duvidosa.





SocioMeteo disse:


> mas ok eu na altura ofereci-me para colocar aqui os dados e vou coloca-los, não tanto por o Belem me pedir agora mas sim por respeito a todos os leitores do Forum nomeadamente estes novos Usuarios que escrevem em Castelhano e que tem umas ideias do meu ponto de vista bem interessantes, e que parecem ter uma visão muito mais realista do nosso clima que muita gente.
> Então aqui vai Belem 1º quero dizer que não disse que Bordeaux tinha um clima tal e qual com a cidade do Porto apenas disse que eram mais os aspectos no meu entender que aproximam estas duas regiões que as separam obviamente que chove mais no Verão em Bordeux que no Porto, mas as diferenças são poucas a nível genérico então são mesmo minimas temperaturas medias anuais entre os 13º15º graus(sim porque em Bordeux os dias de temperatura igual ou superior a 35º graus são em maior nº q no Porto) e 150-200 dias de chuva ano.
> tambem quero referir que apos muita paciência recolhi estes dados a fonte que consultei que está ao dispor de todos é o site:www.tutiempo.net que contem todos os normativos climáticos de todas as cidades europeias e não so.
> Esta analise que fiz não visa por em causa qualquer fundamento climatológico cientifico ou nenhum normativo climático mas apenas demonstrar por A+B que os meses secos na cidade de Bordeux acontecem por vezes durante anos seguidos, por vezes mais que um,dois ou ate 3 meses e que não é por este factor que se vai passar a dizer que o clima de Bordeaux não é um clima atlantico.
> ...




O que eu sei é que Bordeaux não tem meses secos climatológicos e o Porto sim.
Se têm alguma semelhança acho que sim, mas tanta coisa tem semelhança e agora não vem ao caso.






SocioMeteo disse:


> porque na Grecia em Marrocos ate pode existir vinho mas com menos qualidade porque no deserto e nos climas semi-áridos não se faz vinho seja tinto branco seco, verde,etc e o que se faz faz com menos qualidade, por isso nos portugueses ao menos deveríamos orgulhar dessa dádiva que nos dá esta influencia atlântica temperada



Grécia e Marrocos? lol  Um país sahariano com um país europeu? Grécia produz vinhos, sim senhor e até por quase todo o lado ( e até vinhos verdes), já Marrocos, tendo desertos, tem muitas zonas que não têm vocação vinícola ( embora até também produza vinhos, mas só no Norte).
Essa influência atlântica temperada deve servir só para os vinhos verdes, porque os tintos que vigoram em maior parte do país, são tintos e requerem período seco estival e boa insolação, características do mediterrâneo e de um bom anticiclone.




SocioMeteo disse:


> com uma precipitação e uma temperatura adequada, você conhece algum vinho da Amareleja?? conhece algum vinho lá dos recantos e dos vales dos 50º graus do vale do Tejo e do Guadiana??? não conhece ainda bem que essas pequenas excepções não são a regra e são tão pouca significativas que nem merecem muita atenção felizmente maioria do pais alentejo: Borba,Pegões; Ribatejo:cartaxo; estremadura: Palmela,Setúbal enfim em todo o pais conseguimos fazer e produzir óptimos vinhos sabe porquê?? Porque felizmente não somos um deserto semi-arido género Grecia ou Marrocos.... e por favor não me venha falar nos vinhos Gregos ok. Isto é que é dizer bem de um pais...



Fazemos excelentes vinhos, porque casamos bons solos, boas castas ( algumas com milhares de anos e trazidas pelos GREGOS), temos até videiras selvagens nos campos e temos uma boa componente mediterrânica que permite a maturação exacta da uva trazendo-lhe bons níveis de açúcares.
Os vinhos tintos predominam em Portugal e requerem/preferem condições secas durante a maturação. Já os verdes, esses sim, gostam da influência do Atlântico, mas não têm a mesma expressão que os tintos em Portugal.        






SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem lol isto não trata-se de aprender... ehehehe eu felizmente quando quero aprender algo leio sobre o assunto tento recolher informação... desculpe-me dizer Belem ...isto não é uma questão de aprendizagem... por conhecimentos ambos temos é uma questão de interpretação e de alguma teimosia você em Sintra ve palmeiras e Mangueiras eu vejo Pinheiros e árvores de folha caduca....




Palmeiras e mangueiras? Onde é que eu disse que vejo isso?
Palmeiras ainda vou vendo ( mas são exóticas) e mangueiras em Sintra ainda estou para perceber onde é que foi buscar essa informação. E quem nos dera que a maior parte da vegetação fosse pinheiros e árvores de folha caduca. São é, infelizmente, pinheiros, acácias e pitósporos, tudo plantas de folha persistente e exóticas. As plantas de folha caduca existem só em certas partes ( como por exemplo, na Pena) e um ou outro bosquete isolado de carvalho negral ou alvarinho.
Por acaso até já vi mangueiras em Sintra, mas foi só em viveiros ( e que até eram ao ar livre), mas isso foi numa zona mais baixa.
O essencial da minha mensagem foi: para termos uma ideia do que é  ( ou foi...) Sintra realmente, teremos que nos guiar pelo sua componente climácica ( antes de se introduzir plantas exóticas), mas claro que o Sociometeo não entendeu isso e embrulhou tudo o que se disse.

http://mwmservices.net/adps/ADPS_Comunicado_03.html

Tenha uma boa leitura.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok Belem deixe lá as folhas exóticas.... em Sintra encontra-se de tudo, lol aventuras coloniais do passado... ehehehe sim a maioria da vegetação de Sintra não vem de paragens exoticas coloniais... ok Belem tudo bem....



Quem é que disse que a maioria da vegetação não é exótica?  Eu disse é que também haviam bosques climácicos ainda ( felizmente), mas já disse que são poucos. A maioria tem outra componente.
Quanto aos exóticos a virtude está na capacidade desta serra em mantê-los de forma natural durante séculos e com uma grande desenvoltura.
Faço também trabalho de campo em Sintra e exponho os trabalhos ao Parque Natural.
Aqui no forum, num tópico, fiz uma menção à flora «sui generis» de Sintra.
Se quiser ponho aqui.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo as questões que voce diz raciais eu digo culturais e étnicas e a essa questão de ser-se mais ou menos moreno... eu pergunto voce conhece verdadeiramente Portugal???



Eu é que lhe pergunto isso, pois sendo você o Rtinda que uma vez disse que vivia na Bielorússia!!
A não ser, que mais uma vez, nos ande a enganar.




SocioMeteo disse:


> eu conheço mas nunca me dei ao trabalho de contar se existem mais pessoas Louras ou Morenas de pele mais ou menos Branca...



Não é uma questão de contar, é uma questão de ver o óbvio. Quando é tão óbvio torna-se até absurdo contar.
Onde é que há  tanto « bife» em Portugal que eu não sei?





SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas Belem olhe que digo-lhe uma coisa de Condeixa/Coimbra  para cima eu não tinha tanta a certeza se os tais Morenos latinos são a maioria das pessoas mas tb n me quero alongar muito sobre este assunto posso ser mal interpertado... Mas uma coisa lhe queria dizer a nivel Genetico e etnico ate antropologico deveria-se informar melhor pois e agora sou eu que lhe ensino algo voce pode desconhecer... mas as parecenças da população do Norte da Pensiula Iberica do Norte centro de Portugal e não só é muito mais idêntica aos povos Celtas nomeadamente aos Irlandeses,franceses que voce ate possa imaginar muita mais idêntica que por exemplo com os povos do Mediterraneo sul de Italia, Grecia Turquia  dei-lhe dois exemplos que voce insistiu em ignorar as Pessoas Ruivas não existem nos paises mediterrâneos so em Portugal,Espanha,França,Irlanda,Gra-bertanha(isto secalhar voce desconhecia pois nunca tinha pensado nisto não é)


´

É, é... Portugal e Espanha, não são países mediterrânicos, pois não...





SocioMeteo disse:


> 2º a nivel de estrutura os povos populações do Mediterraneo são de uma estatura muito maior que os povos de origem celta, os povos gregos,eslavos,sicilianos encontra com muito mais facilidade um grego ou um turco com 1,90m que um Irlandes por exemplo.



Com dados, isso seria mais fácil de comprovar. Onde estão?





SocioMeteo disse:


> A serio Belém se interessa-se por estes assuntos leia sobre isto pois vai ter algumas surpresas existe muito mais coisas que nos aproximam a nos Ibericos Ocidentais dos Povos Celtas que você possa sequer imaginar.




Sim, eu ainda andei de volta da Antropologia por uns bons tempos, não se preocupe.
Em Portugal, noto é que, existe uma minoria, tal como o Frederico referiu, de famílias ricas com origens nórdicas ( UK, por exemplo) em Portugal, nomeadamente no Porto e em Lisboa. E eventualmente alguns grupos dispersos de origem celta, que aindam persistem e ainda bem. 
Mas se formos a ver maior parte da população citadina e por exemplo, mais representativamente ( e menos sujeito a influxos do exterior), em gentes locais e da terra, já não vejo assim tanto loiro de olhos claros.
Eu até me dá a ideia, de que há gente de tez bem morena, em zonas de Portugal profundo ( talvez por estarem mais expostos aos níveis elevados de insolação que se atinge em grande parte de P. continental, devido às suas actividades ao ar livre e por terem, de facto, origens meridionais).


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 14:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Acalmem-se minha gente
> 
> Pessoal tomem um suco de uva ou de morango e façam uma pausa para kit kat. A sério! Está provado cientificamente que o sumo de uva contêm inúmeros benefícios para a saúde humana entre os quais, contém 20 antioxidantes conhecidos, que funcionam em conjunto para combater os radicais livres que promovem as doenças, o stress e o envelhecimento, portanto acalmem o stress e bebam grape juice que é bem melhor acreditem lol



Um suco de uva? Um suco de morango? lol 
E que tal uma mistura? 
Na terra da minha avó, há uma videira brava que sobe pelas árvores, que dá uma uva muito própria e doce que lhe  chamam de  uva-morangueira.
Dizem que faz mal à saúde beber vinho de tal uva, daí que apenas serve como uva de mesa.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 15:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Perante o seu historial e inclusive pelo facto de ser um clone ( e de não ter avisado a ninguém que tinha mudado de nome, só após eu descobrir é que lá decidiu declarar quem você era), lamento, mas a sua palavra é duvidosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




CELTAS E A PENISULA IBERICA 

"....Todavia, estudos genéticos realizados em 2004 por Daniel Bradley,[36] do Trinity College de Dublin, demonstraram que os laços genéticos entre os habitantes de áreas célticas como Gales, Escócia, Irlanda, Bretanha e Cornualha são muito fortes e trouxeram uma novidade: a de que, de entre todos os demais povos da Europa, os traços genéticos mais próximos destes eram encontrados na península Ibérica.

Daniel Bradley explicou que sua equipe propunha uma origem muito mais antiga para as comunidades da costa do Atlântico: pelo menos 6000 anos atrás, ou até antes disso. Os grupos migratórios que deram origem aos povos celtas do noroeste europeu teriam saído da costa atlântica da península Ibérica nos finais da última Idade do Gelo e ocupada as terras recém libertadas da cobertura glacial no noroeste europeu, expandindo-se depois para as áreas continentais mais distantes do mar.

O geneticista Bryan Sykes confirma esta teoria no seu livro Blood of the Isles (2006), a partir de um estudo efectuado em 2006 pela equipe de geneticistas da Universidade de Oxford. O estudo analisou amostras de ADN recolhidas de 10.000 voluntários[37] do Reino Unido e Irlanda, permitindo concluir que os celtas que habitaram estas terras, — escoceses, galeses e irlandeses —, eram descendentes dos celtas da península Ibérica que migraram para as ilhas Britânicas e Irlanda entre 4.000 e 5.000 a. C..[38][39]

Outro geneticista da Universidade de Oxford, Stephen Oppenheimer, corrobora esta teoria no seu livro "The Origins of the British" (2006). Estes estudos levaram também à conclusão de que os primitivos celtas tiveram a sua origem não na Europa Central, mas entre os povos que se refugiaram na península Ibérica durante a última Idade do Gelo.[40]

Estudos feitos na Universidade do País de Gales defendem que as inscrições encontradas em estelas no sudoeste da península Ibérica demonstram que os celtas do País de Gales vieram do sul de Portugal e do sudoeste de Espanha..."

Volto a repetir nos equanto pessoas pouco ou nada temos a ver com os povos Eslavos,Otamanos,Sicilianos,Napoletanos do Mediterraneo quanto muito os povos Ibericos localizados no Leste da penisula Iberica tivessem alguma influencia genetica desses povos, que são pessoas muito mais altas que os povos das 6 nações celtas onde se encontram o Reino Suevo que ocopou quase toda a faixa do territorio Nacional... 

Relativo vendermos mais esse preconceito social tipico portugues, de que todos os Louros portugues descendem de ingleses isso para mim pode ser giro dizer isso... pode ate cair bem no discurso politicamente correcto de colar a nossa Imagem de Portugal ao Norte de Africa mas não tem qualquer fundamento pois os ingleses que vieram para Portugal nos sec.XV-XIX são das elites representam uma minoria muito pequena da população lol sem quase representatividade nas populações e volto a dizer de Condeixa/Coimbra para Norte duvido mesmo enquanto não me provarem o contrario continuarei a duvidar que a Larga maioria da População seja bastante Morena de pele mais escura... duvido mesmo... mas mesmo pois conheço bem o meu pais e para mim é uma evidencia ai nota-se bem a diferença Norte Sul Voce está no Alentejo e Algarve ate região de Lisboa e a grande maioria das pessoas são de facto morenas...mas de Condeixa para cima??? duvido... alias acho mesmo que anda ela por ela... 
Relativo a subnutrição alimentação desporto apesar de a falta dela poder determinar o crescimento penso q tambem é mais um Mito social portugues.. somos pequenos porque somos pobrezinhos... não nada disso... antes de 1950 quase toda a Europa sempre viveu em condições de miseria extrema entre 1939-1945 quase toda a europa passou por uma guerra atroz que condiziu as populações a situações de muito mais miseria que em Portugal onde com muitas dificuldades sempre viviamos em paz e sempre iamos tendo uma Hortazinha para plantar os produtos... passamos mt mal sem duvida... mas pior estavam os povos europeus a sofrerem de uma guerra do pior q possa existir... antes de 1939 toda as populações da Europa viviam muito mal no inicio do sec.XX vivia-se em paises industriais como França Inglaterra em Fabricas totalmente desumanizadas onde as pessoas trabalhavam em condições impensaveis... por isso lamento mais uma vez ir contra o senso comum mas a fome a miseria como o sol e o calor tb não é uma exclusividade de Portugal infelizmente a maioria dos europeus viveu ate 1950 mal, com guerras, revoluções,fome, fabricas desumanas... e não é por esta razão que os portugueses são mais ou menos altos... não é por os Sicilianos Turcos Povos Balticos Gregos Bulgaros terem passado miseria que vão deixar de ser bem mais altos que os portugueses em media... A razão prende-se mais pela Genetica e ai a nossa influencia celtica determinou isso... pois os Irlandeses são em Media tão pequenos como nos.. alias os Povos do Norte de africa são mais altos que nos lol por exemplo... eu já dei o exemplo das pessoas Ruivas existirirem em relativa abundancia em Portugal alias as pessoas ruivas existem nos paises Nordicos,Reino Unido,Irlanda, Oeste de França e Oeste da Penisula Iberica... e não me venham dizer que os ruivos de Portugal descedem todos de Ingleses pois eu tenho familiares ruivos e são todos menos ingleses... são mesmo ribatejanos de gema....

Relativo ao Vinho... mas o vinho de Bordeaux é quê??? Tinto ou Verde ou Branco????? lol vinho ate na Baviera se faz no sul da alemanha eu já la bebi e não é nada mau... agora onde ele é mesmo bom é entre as latitudes 38º45º Oeste da penisula Iberica França, Espanha, Norte Centro de Italia, não em regiões mediterranicas onde chove em media 300-400mm ano... lol eheheh ha de reparar Belem que os bons vinhos não são desse extremo sul mediterraneo semi-arido que voce tanto aprecia... os Bons vinhos as boas castas tambem tem de estar sujeitas não so ao sol e verões quentes secos mas sim a zonas de transição e são nessas Zonas onde eles são mesmo bons... Sul,centro França,Norte centro de Italia, todo o Portugal, Norte Oeste de Espanha... 

Chipres,Grecias,Secilias os vinhos podem existir mas digo-lhe já não devem ser lá grande coisa..... e eu não sou um especialista.... mas vai ver se ler que o que digo ate faz algum sentido....   

Como lhe disse ate em Munique bebi vinho local com bebi em Marrocos mas os melhores vinhos??? são neste intervalo de transção onde estamos inseridos como sul centro oeste França, Norte centro de Italia.... 

cumps


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 15:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> CELTAS E A PENISULA IBERICA
> 
> "....Todavia, estudos genéticos realizados em 2004 por Daniel Bradley,[36] do Trinity College de Dublin, demonstraram que os laços genéticos entre os habitantes de áreas célticas como Gales, Escócia, Irlanda, Bretanha e Cornualha são muito fortes e trouxeram uma novidade: a de que, de entre todos os demais povos da Europa, os traços genéticos mais próximos destes eram encontrados na península Ibérica.
> Daniel Bradley explicou que sua equipe propunha uma origem muito mais antiga para as comunidades da costa do Atlântico: pelo menos 6000 anos atrás, ou até antes disso. Os grupos migratórios que deram origem aos povos celtas do noroeste europeu teriam saído da costa atlântica da península Ibérica nos finais da última Idade do Gelo e ocupada as terras recém libertadas da cobertura glacial no noroeste europeu, expandindo-se depois para as áreas continentais mais distantes do mar.



Isso são dados muito interessantes!
Mas sabe de onde vieram os Celtas, quando vieram aqui para a P. Ibérica para se refugiar dos frios glaciais da Idade do Gelo?




SocioMeteo disse:


> O geneticista Bryan Sykes confirma esta teoria no seu livro Blood of the Isles (2006), a partir de um estudo efectuado em 2006 pela equipe de geneticistas da Universidade de Oxford. O estudo analisou amostras de ADN recolhidas de 10.000 voluntários[37] do Reino Unido e Irlanda, permitindo concluir que os celtas que habitaram estas terras, — escoceses, galeses e irlandeses —, eram descendentes dos celtas da península Ibérica que migraram para as ilhas Britânicas e Irlanda entre 4.000 e 5.000 a. C..[38][39]



Exacto, migraram para lá, porque antes essa região estava toda congelada e foi na P. Ibérica que encontraram abrigo desses frios glaciais.
Não só foram pessoas, como florestas e animais.
Mais uma vez isso, sem dúvida, que é muito interessante. 
Só prova que a latitude, também tem influência no clima, coisa que pelos vistos e insistentemente passa despercebida para alguns, que só mencionam « Atlântico, Atlântico», mas o Atlântico afinal não é igual para todos. Há também outros factores.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Outro geneticista da Universidade de Oxford, Stephen Oppenheimer, corrobora esta teoria no seu livro "The Origins of the British" (2006). Estes estudos levaram também à conclusão de que os primitivos celtas tiveram a sua origem não na Europa Central, mas entre os povos que se refugiaram na península Ibérica durante a última Idade do Gelo.[40]



Exacto e antes de cá chegarem para se abrigar vieram de onde?







SocioMeteo disse:


> Volto a repetir nos equanto pessoas pouco ou nada temos a ver com os povos Eslavos,Otamanos,Sicilianos,Napoletanos do Mediterraneo quanto muito os povos Ibericos localizados no Leste da penisula Iberica tivessem alguma influencia genetica desses povos, que são pessoas muito mais altas que os povos das 6 nações celtas onde se encontram o Reino Suevo que ocopou quase toda a faixa do territorio Nacional...



O ideal seria postar alguma informação sobre isso.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo vendermos mais esse preconceito social tipico portugues, de que todos os Louros portugues descendem de ingleses isso para mim pode ser giro dizer isso... pode ate cair bem no discurso politicamente correcto de colar a nossa Imagem de Portugal ao Norte de Africa mas não tem qualquer fundamento pois os ingleses que vieram para Portugal nos sec.XV-XIX são das elites representam uma minoria muito pequena da população lol sem quase representatividade nas populações




Exacto e foi isso que que se disse.





SocioMeteo disse:


> e volto a dizer de Condeixa/Coimbra para Norte duvido mesmo enquanto não me provarem o contrario continuarei a duvidar que a Larga maioria da População seja bastante Morena de pele mais escura...



O que se disse é que eram de cabelos castanhos e olhos escuros, na maioria dos casos para Portugal. Casos de morenos de tez escura, existem para pessoas do Portugal mais rural, pessoas da terra, mas não se disse que eram a maioria.





SocioMeteo disse:


> duvido mesmo... mas mesmo pois conheço bem o meu pais e para mim é uma evidencia ai nota-se bem a diferença Norte Sul Voce está no Alentejo e Algarve ate região de Lisboa e a grande maioria das pessoas são de facto morenas...mas de Condeixa para cima??? duvido... alias acho mesmo que anda ela por ela...



O que é que existe em Condeixa que impede as pessoas de passarem para outro lado?





SocioMeteo disse:


> pois os Irlandeses são em Media tão pequenos como nos.. alias os Povos do Norte de africa são mais altos que nos lol por exemplo...




Provas? Eu como não tenho provas disso não falo no tema, mas já que insiste tanto, tem alguma?




SocioMeteo disse:


> eu já dei o exemplo das pessoas Ruivas existirirem em relativa abundancia em Portugal



Não, não deu.
Diga-me onde existe essa população representativa de pessoas ruivas e até loiras que eu gostava de saber.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo ao Vinho... mas o vinho de Bordeaux é quê??? Tinto ou Verde ou Branco?????



Maioritamente não é tinto.





SocioMeteo disse:


> lol vinho ate na Baviera se faz no sul da alemanha eu já la bebi e não é nada mau... agora onde ele é mesmo bom é entre as latitudes 38º45º Oeste da penisula Iberica França, Espanha, Norte Centro de Italia, não em regiões mediterranicas onde chove em media 300-400mm ano...



Nem 8, nem 80, diria antes. Não é necessário um clima semiárido, mas também não é necessário um clima húmido.
Mas isso tudo depende da casta.
Volto a repetir que vinhos tintos, precisam de tempo seco estival, característica básica de climas mediterrânicos, no Sul da Europa. 
Creta e Sicília têm excelentes vinhos, como os de tipo Malvasia.





SocioMeteo disse:


> lol eheheh ha de reparar Belem que os bons vinhos não são desse extremo sul mediterraneo semi-arido que voce tanto aprecia...



Nem eu disse que eram e nem eu disse que os apreciava.
Não deturpe as minhas palavras, aprenda a falar por si e a ler bem o que os outros escrevem.





SocioMeteo disse:


> os Bons vinhos as boas castas tambem tem de estar sujeitas não so ao sol e verões quentes secos mas sim a zonas de transição e são nessas Zonas onde eles são mesmo bons... Sul,centro França,Norte centro de Italia, todo o Portugal, Norte Oeste de Espanha...



Isso depende da casta. Há muitos bons vinhos no Alentejo e em Setúbal e estes ficam em alguma zona de transição?






SocioMeteo disse:


> Chipres,Grecias,Secilias os vinhos podem existir mas digo-lhe já não devem ser lá grande coisa..... e eu não sou um especialista.... mas vai ver se ler que o que digo ate faz algum sentido....



Depende da casta. Um vinho verde com tradição no Minho, não terá tradição no Alentejo profundo ou vice-versa...
É um assunto vazio, enfim.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Como lhe disse ate em Munique bebi vinho local com bebi em Marrocos mas os melhores vinhos??? são neste intervalo de transção onde estamos inseridos como sul centro oeste França, Norte centro de Italia....



Também já bebi vinho romeno, grego, italiano,francês, português, espanhol,etc...
Os melhores vinhos dependem do ano, da casta, da região em que se inserem, não nos exemplos que dá necessariamente. Aprenda a distinguir gostos pessoais da realidade geral.


PS: Sobre Sintra aqui vai uma:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-portugal-3088-9.html

Aprecie.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Decir que leí todas las intervenciones, me sorprendo con mi nivel de portugués  pues SOLO HAY UNA PALABRA QUE NO ENTENDÍ.

¿Qué quiere decir "mangueira"?

Y ahora paso por paso.

*LA ESTATURA, sociometeo tiene razón.*

Los pueblos atlánticos somos de estatura baja, y el pueblo mas alto de Europa es............EL PUEBLO SERBIO.
Los pueblos balcánicos son los mas altos de Europa, por ellos son grandes en el BASQUETEBOL, MI DEPORTE PREFERIDO, (Aunque nosotros les ganamos en la última final del Eurobasket ) Mismamente Grecia también es un país con gran estatura. Con la misma población que Portugal es un gran pais de basquetebol, son los subcampeones del mundo, LOS CAMPEONES SOMOS NOSOTROS. EN EL MUNDIAL DE JAPÓN LES GANAMOS. 

Embora no es una altura como los escandinavos y nórdicos de estructura corporal fuerte, sino que los balcánicos son mas desgarbados (mas delgados y espaldas mas "caídas", tipo Sr. Burns de los Simpson). Los balcánicos tienen los mismos "colores" que nosotros, color de ojos, cabellos y piel, mayoría de castaños y morenos y piel como la nuestra. 

Ejemplos son los jugadores de baloncesto como el gran BODIROGA, el tenista DJOKOVIC o la tenista ANA IVANOVIC (si no es por la altura mismamente podría ser portuguesa o española).

*En cuestiones genéticas sociometeo también tiene razón.*

Genéticamente somos emparentados con franceses, británicos e irlandeses, El gen R1b es predominante en vascos e irlandeses (ambos con mas del 90%), en Francia y Portugal es de un 65/70% y en España de un 70%. 

El gen R1b se refugió en la zona cantábrica de la península y luego recolonizo Europa. 

La sangre moura en Iberia (representado por E3b y Ex3b) no llega al 10% en lineas generales, siendo mas común en el Sur (Algarve y Andalucía alrededor de 15/20%), pero siempre R1b es mayoritario en toda la península.

Poca relación tenemos con eslavos, turcos e italianos del centro y sur, y su influencia genética en la península fue muy escasa o muy local (ni siquiera en el Este de España tuvo apenas importancia).

El mapa de haplotipos es muy claro.

Mismo en Irlanda y Gales hay muchas personas mediterraneas, como Catherine Zeta Jones o Daniel Day Lewis.

Ahora en cuestiones de vino, no creo que Marruecos o Argelia o Tunez tengan vinos...............son países musulmanes.

Ahora paso a cuestiones de clima en la siguiente intervención.

Una cosa mas, es una pena el basquetebol en Portugal, no le dan importancia,  pero también es muy extraña una cosa...........el mejor equipo africano es ANGOLA y suele ir a los mundiales.

Ahora voy a CUESTIONES DE CLIMA Y VEGETACIÓN.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 16:20)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Decir que leí todas las intervenciones, me sorprendo con mi nivel de portugués  pues SOLO HAY UNA PALABRA QUE NO ENTENDÍ.
> 
> ¿Qué quiere decir "mangueira"?.



Mangifera indica




duero disse:


> Y ahora paso por paso.
> 
> *LA ESTATURA, sociometeo tiene razón.*
> 
> ...




Há dados sobre isso? Estatura média na Grécia, por exemplo?





duero disse:


> Los balcánicos tienen los mismos "colores" que nosotros, color de ojos, cabellos y piel, mayoría de castaños y morenos y piel como la nuestra. .



Pois, é possível.
Mas vá, sempre há mais alguém que entenda que cabelos e olhos castanhos, predominam em Portugal e não loiros ou ruivos com olhos azuis.
Não acho bem nem mal, acho que é assim.







duero disse:


> *En cuestiones genéticas sociometeo también tiene razón.*
> 
> Genéticamente somos emparentados con franceses, británicos e irlandeses, El gen R1b es predominante en vascos e irlandeses (ambos con mas del 90%), en Francia y Portugal es de un 65/70% y en España de un 70%. .




E fenotipicamente os portugueses são loiros de olhos azuis na maioria?







duero disse:


> Ahora en cuestiones de vino, no creo que Marruecos o Argelia o Tunez tengan vinos...............son países musulmanes..



Têm vinhos, sim senhor.
Um exemplo: http://moroccanmaryam.typepad.com/my_marrakesh/2007/05/moroccos_wonder.html


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 16:24)

*re: Diversidade climática *

DATOS. 
MISMA LATITUD, MISMA ALTITUD, aprox.

POTENZA (ITALIA). *40º38'N. 826 metros de altitud.*
En   3'2     89
Fb   3'6     85
Mr   6'3     67
Ab   9'5     82
My  14'0    72
Jn   17'9    58
Jn   20'7    29
Ag   20'8    34
Sp   17'4    64
Oc   12'8    91
Nv     8'0   115
Dc     5'1   106

Año   11'6ºC   892mm

CARAMULO (PORTUGAL). *40º34'N. 810 metros de altitud.*

En    5'8    331
Fb    6'7    255
Mr    8'8    316
Ab   11'0   153
My   12'8   156
Jn    16'8    63
Jl     19'4    24
Ag    19'8   34
Sp    17'4   80
Oc    13'6  173
Nv     9'5   271
Dc     6'5   310

Año  12'3ºC   2166mm


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A recolonização da Europa após a Idade do Gelo foi feita a partir da Península Ibérica, da Península Itálica, da Grécia ou da Turquia. Por questões de proximidade, o mais provável é que as Ilhas Britânicas ou a França tenham sido colonizadas pela Ibéria e pela Itália. Mas isto foi há milhares de anos. Depois, por questões de selecção natural, em poucas gerações os ingleses terão ficado com a pele mais clara, para permitir uma maior síntese de vitamina D face a uma menor radiação solar. E nós, ibérios e itálicos, ficamos mais morenos e com olhos mais escuros, para nos protegermos do sol estival. A questão da presença de ruivos ocorrerá devido a contactos com povos do norte da Europa há cerca de 1000 anos atrás, contactos esses que terão ocorrido na costa da Galiza ou do Minho, embora esteja registada a presença vicking no Algarve. Como o belém disse, os louros de olhos claros são raros, e ocorrem com frequência apenas nas classes altas da Foz ou de Lisboa/Oeiras/Cascais.


----------



## stormy (14 Jul 2010 às 16:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Boas
Esta discussão não avança seguramente devido a um factor que certa gente omite em prol de uma berraria pseudo-cientifica e medonhamente entediante...
Porque é que dão tanta importancia ao verão quando é exatamente a estação oposta que, no caso dos climas subtropicais, faz a grande diferença?
Parece-me obvio que no verão ( JJA) a diferença latitudional a nivel de temperaturas tende a esbater-se, no interior, devido ao facto da terra aquecer mais rapidamente que o mar.
O clima portugês é influenciado, tal como o da região da bacia mediterranea, pelo mar, como tal o nosso verão é muito mais longo e sustentado do que o verão das localidades mais afastadas dele, mesmo que nessas localidades haja um ou dois meses que se acabem por equiparar ao nosso verão.
Mesmo que o E/SE europeu tenha um ou dois meses com médias proximas ás nossas, nós temos 4 meses em que ficamos sob influencia quase permanente das massas de ar tropical e das aguas tépidas que alongam nosso verão.
Mas como disse, é no inverno que o nosso e o clima dos nosso vizinhos mediterraneos se destaca, pois, nessa altura devido á latitude conseguimos manter quantidades razoaveis de insolação, e devido ás altas subtropicais e fluxos de W acabamos por arrefecer muitissimo menos que os outros paises a norte dos 45ºN.
Portugal ( pelo menos a sul dos 40ºN), como se localiza perto do atlantico, que arrefece menos que a maioria do mediterraneo tem invernos comparaveis a malta, S espanhol, argélia, marrocos, etc.
Quanto muito podemos dizer que os verões em Portugal são parecidos com os do S/E europeu ( mas mais longos) e que os invernos são parecidos com os do S/SE/SW do mediterraneo.
Apesar de tudo a fachada atlantica da PI tem locais muitissimo quentes no verão...basta andar 30-50km para o interior...por exemplo,cordoba, sevilha e os vales do tejo/douro/guadiana teem locais cujo verão é mais quente que o do cairo


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 16:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *

E vocês a dar-lhe com a altura  Já disse não é uma característica fenotípica fiável para comparar povos, pois depende muito das condições de vida, alimentação, prática desportiva, luz, etc.

Aqui na serra algarvia, até à poucas décadas atrás, os jovens não consumiam lacticínios, a fruta era a da época e pouco variada, carne de vaca quase não se consumia... De Verão comia-se gaspacho com carapaus fritos, de inverno cozidos de grão e feijão com repolho e carne de porco da matança, não havia cá pequeno-almoço e lanche com leite, pãozinho e frutinha. Logo aos 6,7 anos, os jovens começavam a fazer trabalhos forçados no campo, o descanso era pouco e o dispêndio energético no trabalho era muito e roubado ao crescimento.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 16:40)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Boas
> Esta discussão não avança seguramente devido a um factor que certa gente omite em prol de uma berraria pseudo-cientifica e medonhamente entediante...
> Porque é que dão tanta importancia ao verão quando é exatamente a estação oposta que, no caso dos climas subtropicais, faz a grande diferença?
> Parece-me obvio que no verão ( JJA) a diferença latitudional a nivel de temperaturas tende a esbater-se, no interior, devido ao facto da terra aquecer mais rapidamente que o mar.
> ...




Então explique-me porque a temperatura Media anual em Lisboa é de 16º graus no Porto de 14,5º e em Bragança de 12º graus.... 

Tambem gostava que me explicasse o facto de Lisboa ter niveis de percipitação de 700-800 mm o Porto de 1200mm por exemplo...

comparativamente com cidades como Palermo,Malta,Malaga,Maiorca, Atenas, Cagliari a cidade é mais fresca mais chuvosa então se compararmos com o Porto as diferenças não são pequenas são enormes....


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 16:46)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Mangifera indica
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si, se que hay datos, y creeme los griegos tienen una estatura muy elevada, pero como digo el país de mayor estatura de Europa es SERBIA. Existe en todos los balcanes, desde el Norte de Grecia hasta Eslovenia una población con marcada estatura, que los hacen de los pueblos mas altos de Europa. El mas alto son los serbios y luego los holandeses. Los demas son croatas, montenegrinos, suecos, noruegos. Ahora no encuentro el estudio, pero es verdad. 

Una cosa e genotipo y otra fenotipo. 

EJEMPLO

Mismo no Brasil o patrao tinha filhos coa preta, mais os filhos "verdadeiros" eran con blancas ( a ser posivel de nobles).

O filho con preta era mulato, mais o filho con blanca podería ser loiro e olhos azuis.

Mais eles tinhan o mesmo genotipo. Seguramente R1b.

Genotipicamente o mulato brasilero e mesmo que o portugués, por ser de pai portugués, mais fenotipicamente e diferente.

Genotipicamente los pueblos ibéricos somos R1b como franceses, irlandeses e británicos, mas fenotipicamente somos parecidos a italianos, griegos, balcánicos, aun cuando no tenemos mucha relación genética con ellos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> E vocês a dar-lhe com a altura  Já disse não é uma característica fenotípica fiável para comparar povos, pois depende muito das condições de vida, alimentação, prática desportiva, luz, etc.
> 
> Aqui na serra algarvia, até à poucas décadas atrás, os jovens não consumiam lacticínios, a fruta era a da época e pouco variada, carne de vaca quase não se consumia... De Verão comia-se gaspacho com carapaus fritos, de inverno cozidos de grão e feijão com repolho e carne de porco da matança, não havia cá pequeno-almoço e lanche com leite, pãozinho e frutinha. Logo aos 6,7 anos, os jovens começavam a fazer trabalhos forçados no campo, o descanso era pouco e o dispêndio energético no trabalho era muito e roubado ao crescimento.



Os Irlandeses e Bertões ate os escoceses são Baixos mas louros ou ruivos uns ate morenos mas com pele bem branca... uma fisionomia muito identica a que existe no Norte/centro de Portugal Galiza e Asturias... 

Altos??? povos celtas não são... os Eslavos,turcos,gregos,italianos.... 

agora tentarem-me convencer que todos os loiros e ruivos descedem de migrações inglesas nem é discutivel... 

costumo ir muitas vezes ao Norte de Portugal e volto a frizar o minhoto e tras-montano portugues das terras frias é relativamente baixo... mas de pele clara... muitos deles louros e de olhos claros...

Gente alta de 1,90m loura isso não existe cá...isso são os povos germanicos,eslavos, na sua Maioria.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 16:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Si, se que hay datos, y creeme los griegos tienen una estatura muy elevada, pero como digo el país de mayor estatura de Europa es SERBIA. Existe en todos los balcanes, desde el Norte de Grecia hasta Eslovenia una población con marcada estatura, que los hacen de los pueblos mas altos de Europa. El mas alto son los serbios y luego los holandeses. Los demas son croatas, montenegrinos, suecos, noruegos. Ahora no encuentro el estudio, pero es verdad.
> 
> Una cosa e genotipo y otra fenotipo.
> 
> ...



Muito Bem Duero disse tudo... a sua presença neste forum é uma mais valia sem duvida é preciso vir alguem de fora para ver realidades que nos(portugueses) não conseguimos entender, Belem aprenda algo...


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 16:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> A recolonização da Europa após a Idade do Gelo foi feita a partir da Península Ibérica, da Península Itálica, da Grécia ou da Turquia. Por questões de proximidade, o mais provável é que as Ilhas Britânicas ou a França tenham sido colonizadas pela Ibéria e pela Itália. Mas isto foi há milhares de anos. Depois, por questões de selecção natural, em poucas gerações os ingleses terão ficado com a pele mais clara, para permitir uma maior síntese de vitamina D face a uma menor radiação solar. E nós, ibérios e itálicos, ficamos mais morenos e com olhos mais escuros, para nos protegermos do sol estival. A questão da presença de ruivos ocorrerá devido a contactos com povos do norte da Europa há cerca de 1000 anos atrás, contactos esses que terão ocorrido na costa da Galiza ou do Minho, embora esteja registada a presença vicking no Algarve. Como o belém disse, os louros de olhos claros são raros, e ocorrem com frequência apenas nas classes altas da Foz ou de Lisboa/Oeiras/Cascais.



MISMO ASI FUE.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 16:52)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Então explique-me porque a temperatura Media anual em Lisboa é de 16º graus no Porto de 14,5º e em Bragança de 12º graus....
> 
> Tambem gostava que me explicasse o facto de Lisboa ter niveis de percipitação de 700-800 mm o Porto de 1200mm por exemplo...
> 
> comparativamente com cidades como Palermo,Malta,Malaga,Maiorca, Atenas, Cagliari a cidade é mais fresca mais chuvosa então se compararmos com o Porto as diferenças não são pequenas são enormes....



Vamos pelos factos primeiro, sff.
Em Lisboa é de 17ºc ( 1971-2000) +-.
Quanto às outras médias, em nada contradizem o que o Stormy disse.

E depois gostava de saber o que é que esse valores de precipitação têm a haver com o assunto em discussão?

E depois quem é que no seu perfeito juízo vai comparar cidades do sul de Itália, Grécia e Espanha com as do norte e oeste de Portugal?
Tem medo de comparar locais quentes com locais quentes é isso?
Chegar a este ponto, é triste, é...



SocioMeteo disse:


> Muito Bem Duero disse tudo... a sua presença neste forum é uma mais valia sem duvida é preciso vir alguem de fora para ver realidades que nos(portugueses) não conseguimos entender, Belem aprenda algo...



O Duero confirmou o que disse.
Em Portugal predominam fenotipos de cabelos e olhos escuros.
Se eu quiser aprender, não será com mentiras certamente.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 16:52)

*re: Diversidade climática *

¿ Y como marruecos tiene vino si es país musulman? ¿Estás seguro?


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 16:56)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> ¿ Y como marruecos tiene vino si es país musulman? ¿Estás seguro?



Sim, claro.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 16:57)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> frederico disse:
> 
> 
> > E vocês a dar-lhe com a altura  Já disse não é uma característica fenotípica fiável para comparar povos, pois depende muito das condições de vida, alimentação, prática desportiva, luz, etc.
> ...


----------



## stormy (14 Jul 2010 às 17:01)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Série 71-00, média anual:


Lx: 16.6º ( 725,8mm)
Porto: 14.7º ( 1253.5mm)
Vila Real de Santo António: 17,4º( 478.4mm)

PS: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/f/fa/Klimadiagramm-deutsch-La_Valetta-Malta.png

PS: http://www.klimadiagramme.de/Europa/faro.html


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:08)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> comparativamente com cidades como Palermo,Malta,Malaga,Maiorca, Atenas, Cagliari a cidade é mais fresca mais chuvosa então se compararmos com o Porto as diferenças não são pequenas são enormes....




Portugal apanha com as chuvas atlânticas em primeira mão. No noroeste português, a barreira de condensação constituída por serras como o Caramulo, o Marão ou o Gerês, paralelas à costa e a menos  de 100 km do litoral, com picos acima dos 1000 metros, faz com que a Beira Litoral, o Douro Litoral e o Minho tenham precipitações acima dos 1000 mm anuais e apenas dois meses secos. Como as frentes atravessam a nossa latitude no sentido oeste-leste, é natural que o Mediterrâneo oriental seja tendencialmente mais seco, e o Mediterrâneo Ocidental mais húmido. Não é por acaso que o Norte de Marrocos ou da Argélia têm precipitações médias acima dos 500 mm, e na Líbia o deserto já toque o Mar Mediterrâneo.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Sim, claro.



E também têm haxixe com fartura


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 17:11)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Portugal apanha com as chuvas atlânticas em primeira mão. No noroeste português, a barreira de condensação constituída por serras como o Caramulo, o Marão ou o Gerês, paralelas à costa e a menos  de 100 km do litoral, com picos acima dos 1000 metros, faz com que a Beira Litoral, o Douro Litoral e o Minho tenham precipitações acima dos 1000 mm anuais e apenas dois meses secos. Como as frentes atravessam a nossa latitude no sentido oeste-leste, é natural que o Mediterrâneo oriental seja tendencialmente mais seco, e o Mediterrâneo Ocidental mais húmido. Não é por acaso que o Norte de Marrocos ou da Argélia têm precipitações médias acima dos 500 mm, e na Líbia o deserto já toque o Mar Mediterrâneo.



Nem é preciso ir tão longe.
Mesmo em Portugal, a Leste dessa barreira, as coisas mudam completamente.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:11)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Série 71-00, média anual:
> 
> 
> Lx: 16.6º ( 725,8mm)
> ...



VRSA só tem 17.4ºC? Então como o INM diz que no sotavento a temperatura média ronda os 18ºC?


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:13)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Nem é preciso ir tão longe.
> Mesmo em Portugal, a Leste dessa barreira, as coisas mudam completamente.



Sim claro. Vai-se ao vale do Águeda ou do Côa e está-se perante uma paisagem semi-desértica com precipitações abaixo dos 500 mm e máximas no Verão que podem ultrapassar os 45ºC, bem como dias de Inverno com sol e calor.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 17:19)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Sim claro. Vai-se ao vale do Águeda ou do Côa e está-se perante uma paisagem semi-desértica com precipitações abaixo dos 500 mm e máximas no Verão que podem ultrapassar os 45ºC, bem como dias de Inverno com sol e calor.



Até abaixo dos 300 mm na foz do Côa e em Massueime.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 17:21)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> DATOS.
> MISMA LATITUD, MISMA ALTITUD, aprox.
> 
> POTENZA (ITALIA). *40º38'N. 826 metros de altitud.*
> ...



ME CONTESTO A MI MISMO Y DOY MAS DATOS.

*TRIPOLIS (GRECIA). 37º31'N. 661 mtrs. sobre el mar,* misma latitud que el BARRAGEM DE SANTA CLARA, pero este está a 150 metros de altitud aprox.

En    5'3    127
Fb    6'1    104
Mr    7'7     94
Ab   11'5    62
My  15'4    51
Jn   20'1    36
Jl    23'1    20
Ag   22'9   13
Sp   19'3   37
Oc   15'5   82
Nv   10'5   133
Dc    7'1   178

Año 13'7ºC   937 mm


POTENZA Y CARAMULO A LA MISMA LATITUD Y ALTURA TIENEN CASI MISMAS TEMPERATURAS (POTENZA ES UN POCO MAS FRIO EN INVIERNO), PERO CARAMULO LLUEVE MAS. EMBORA, AMBOS CON DOS MESES DE JULIO Y AGOSTO CON POCA ARIDEZ.

TRIPOLIS PRACTICAMENTE CUATRO MESES DE ARIDEZ ESTIVAL. NO ENCONTRE DATOS PORTUGUESES PARA COMPARAR. BARRAGUEM DE SANTA CLARA ESTA A LA MISMA LATITUD PERO A 150 METROS, NO ES VALIDO.


----------



## stormy (14 Jul 2010 às 17:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> VRSA só tem 17.4ºC? Então como o INM diz que no sotavento a temperatura média ronda os 18ºC?



Simples...o sotavento não é só VRSA...ha outros locais mais quentes tais como a faixa de barrocal/pré litoral do sotavento, o vale do guadiana, terras baixas viradas a sul da serra do caldeirão..


----------



## stormy (14 Jul 2010 às 17:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> ME CONTESTO A MI MISMO Y DOY MAS DATOS.
> 
> *TRIPOLIS (GRECIA). 37º31'N. 661 mtrs. sobre el mar,* misma latitud que el BARRAGEM DE SANTA CLARA, pero este está a 150 metros de altitud aprox.
> 
> ...



Não creio que no baixo alentejo ou no algarve haja estações oficiais a tal altitude...
PS: achei isto sobre monchique, a 300-400m, mas nao sei se é de fiar: http://www.myweather2.com/activity/climate-profile.aspx?id=72092


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Até abaixo dos 300 mm na foz do Côa e em Massueime.



Um local muito seco devem ser os vales da Meseta Norte. Salamanca, a 700 ou 800 metros de altitude, tem 300 e tal mm, imagino vales profundos nessa região... será que têm menos de 250 mm?


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 17:28)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> não creio que no baixo alentejo ou no algarve haja estações oficiais a tal altitude...



monchique no tiene estación?


----------



## AnDré (14 Jul 2010 às 17:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

E que tal uns mapas para aclarar a informação?!

*Temperatura média anual*. 1961-1990 (IM)








*
Precipitação média anual*


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2010 às 17:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Pode ser que interesse, uma animação que fiz em tempos com imagens da NASA referente a 2004


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 17:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> monchique no tiene estación?



Já vi dados de Caldas de Monchique mas não sei se a estação ainda está em funcionamento.
Tem cerca de 17,2 de temperatura média anual, penso e cerca de 1400 mm ( ou pouco mais). 



AnDré disse:


> E que tal uns mapas para aclarar a informação?!



Alguns locais da costa algarvia ( excepto Sagres) inserem-se ainda no intervalo 400-500 mm.
Junto ao Tejo ( no interior) os valores deverão ser um pouco menores do que aí está demonstrado.
No Douro, um mapa de precisão à escala local, demonstrou que alguns locais estão abaixo dos 300 mm.
No mapa das temperaturas, é visível que alguns locais podem ir além dos 18ºc de média anual.




frederico disse:


> Um local muito seco devem ser os vales da Meseta Norte. Salamanca, a 700 ou 800 metros de altitude, tem 300 e tal mm, imagino vales profundos nessa região... será que têm menos de 250 mm?



Não sei se há vales profundos nessa região.
Talvez o Duero saiba.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *

O fenómeno que ocorre no Norte de Portugal também se verifica na Grã-Bretanha. Enquanto o país de Gales tem precipitações médias acima dos 800 mm, Londres já só tem cerca 590 mm (71-2000), e junto da foz do Tamisa as precipitações médias já se aproximam dos 500 mm. Quando digo que no Porto chove o dobro do que chove em Londres  e quem Lisboa recebe em média muito mais chuva que a capital inglesa sou sempre alvo de troça. Nota: o país de Gales está separado da Inglaterra por montanhas de baixa altitude.

EDIT: e em França também, basta comparar os valores da Bretanha com Paris, por exemplo.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Agora... uma pergunta para quem souber...

Qual é o local mais seco de Portugal Continental?

a) Cabo de Santa Maria
b) Vale do Guadiana e/ou vales dos seus afluentes
c) Tejo Internacional
d) um dos vales da Terra Quente
e) Ponta de Sagres/Cabo de São Vicente


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 17:45)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Um local muito seco devem ser os vales da Meseta Norte. Salamanca, a 700 ou 800 metros de altitude, tem 300 e tal mm, imagino vales profundos nessa região... será que têm menos de 250 mm?



EU CONTESTO a eso e a isto

"Sim claro. Vai-se ao vale do Águeda ou do Côa e está-se perante uma paisagem semi-desértica com precipitações abaixo dos 500 mm e máximas no Verão que podem ultrapassar os 45ºC, bem como dias de Inverno com sol e calor."

En realidad la ciudad de Salamanca tiene una precipitación media de 382 mm, datos oficiales. 

La ciudad de Salamanca es el punto mas seco de toda la provincia, el punto en el que menos llueve. 

Mismo Ciudad Rodrigo a 30 kms de la frontera y 700 metros de altitud tiene ya mas de 600mm y en los arribes hay puntos de casi 800 mm y en las montañas del Sur de la provincia se sobrepasan los 1500mm, mismo el HAYA DE HERGUIJUELA QUE APARECE EN ESTE POST ESTA EN ESTA PROVINCIA.

EXISTE UN AREA DE LA MESETA NORTE QUE SERÍA:
NORESTE DE LA PROVINCIA DE SALAMANCA
CENTRO Y SURESTE DE ZAMORA
NOROESTE DE AVILA
OESTE DE VALLADOLID

QUE SE ENCUENTRA ENTRE 350mm y 450 mm, aunque LA MAYOR PARTE ESTA SOBRE 400 mm

No, no existen valles profundos donde se baje de 350 mm, de hecho es la contrario. 

En la PROVINCIA DE AVILA, la *ciudad de Avila a 1100 metros de altitud en la cara norte del Sistema central tiene 400mm. *En la misma provincia, *CANDELEDA, a 400 metros de altitud,  en EL VALLE DEL TIETAR, EN AL CARA SUR DEL SISTEMA CENTRA, tiene 2000 mm.*

PROVINCIA DE AVILA. 
CIUDAD DE AVILA AL CENTRO NORTE, 1100 mtrs. 400 mm
CANDELEDA AL SUROESTE, 400 mtrs. 2000 mm


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 17:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *

PROVINCIA AVILA

Ciudad de Avila, 1100 mtrs. altitud y 400 mm

Candeleda 400 mtrs. altitud y 2000 mm


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Mas na Península temos menos de 200 mm... em Almeria e Cabo de Gata


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 17:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *

E para quem não sabe, um dos locais mais  chuvosos da Península fica bem a sul, entre Cádiz e Malaga, nas montanhas do Parque de Los Alcornocales.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 18:01)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Alguns dados extremos:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf

Nem Sevilha supera a nossa Amareleja


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 18:05)

*re: Diversidade climática *

SI, NO OBSTANTE CREO QUE HAY UNA COSA QUE DEBEMOS MATIZAR Y CREO QUE ES ALGO COMÚN EN MUCHOS PORTUGUESES Y ESPAÑOLES.

ES LO SIGUIENTE, MISMO FREDERICO DIJO

"Sim claro. Vai-se ao vale do Águeda ou do Côa e está-se perante uma paisagem semi-desértica com precipitações abaixo dos 500 mm e máximas no Verão que podem ultrapassar os 45ºC, bem como dias de Inverno com sol e calor."

En Espanha hay zonas de 400 mm y 500 mm donde hay enormes florestas, y apenas hay aridez, embora hay zonas que tienen que tienen 1000 mm y con fuerte aridez.

*En ocasiones no importa tanto la cantidad sino la distribución.*


TERUEL, 30.000 HABITANTES. 1000 metros altitud, aprox. 40º21' N, practicamente la *misma latitud que COVILHA Y LA SERRA DA ESTRELA.*

En    3.6   17 
Fb    5.2   14 
Mr    7.5   19  
Ab    9.4   36 
My   13.5  56 
Jn    17.9  43 
Jl     21.6  30 
Ag   21.3   40 
Sp   17.6   36 
Oc   12.1   42 
Nv     7.2   22 
Dc     4.6   20 

Año 11.8ºC   373mm

La precipitación anual no llega a 400 mm y sin embargo tiene menos aridez que Porto o las sierras del sur de España donde caen 2000 mm.

Existe en el Sur, y Oeste de España y creo que en Portugal una fuerte tendencia a dar mucha importancia a la cantidad de precipitaciones, cuando en muchos casos es mas importante su distribución a lo largo del año.

En esas montañas hay buenas florestas de pinus nigra que atingue 40 metros.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 18:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> E para quem não sabe, um dos locais mais  chuvosos da Península fica bem a sul, entre Cádiz e Malaga, nas montanhas do Parque de Los Alcornocales.



Si, mas como digo a veces no importa tanto la cantidad sino su distribución. 

En esas montañas que dices se superan los 2000 mm y en algunos puntos se llegan a 2500mm, en algunos años se ha llegado incluso a 4000mm. 

Embora, la precipitación estival es muy escasa, con medias de julio y agosto de 5 o 10 mm. Junio puede tener 20 o 25 mm. 
Acontece que de Noviembre a Marzo hay meses con casi 400mm.

Considero mas importante ARTIKUTZA en los pirineos vascos con precipitaciones de 2000 mm, pero todos los meses con mas de 100mm, precipiaciones bien distribuidas.

Embora, as montanhas do Sistema Ibérico onde ten 400 o 500 mm ten moita menos aridez estival que esas montanhas dos Alcornocales.

Por cierto Alcornoque e Sobreira.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 18:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *

E nesas montanhas onde fica el abeto español, o pinsapo (Abies pinsapo), un arbore que hoje tería a maior área potencial en territorio portugúes, como aparece en este post en una das primeras paginas. 
O pinsapo pode ficar incluso en sierras de Monchique, e lugar optimo.

VERMELHO OSCURO AREA POTENCIAL.

ABIES ALBA Y ABIES PINSAPO.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 18:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *

En cuanto a precipitaciones, existe en nuestra península una correlación de distribución de las mismas.

En el Oeste y Sur peninsular, sigue la disposición de mas a menos húmedo:
-INVIERNO
-OTOÑO
-PRIMAVERA
-VERANO

Embora, cuando vamos mas al Este (solo en la parte Norte de la Península), las precipitaciones invernales disminuyen y aumentan las equinocciales, y así hay zonas de:
-OTOÑO
-PRIMAVERA
-INVIERNO
-VERANO

Un poco mas al Este
-PRIMAVERA
-OTOÑO
-INVIERNO
-VERANO

Y existen puntos de la península donde LO MAS SECO ES EL INVIERNO
-PRIMAVERA
-OTOÑO
-VERANO
-INVIERNO

O incluso
-PRIMAVERA
-VERANO
-OTOÑO 
-INVIERNO

ESTO OCURRE EN ZONAS DEL CENTRO NORTE (LATITUD DE COVILHA APROX.) EN PUNTOS DEL ESTE.

E INCLUSO HAY UNA ZONA PIRENAICA DONDE ACONTECE
-VERANO
-PRIMAVERA
-OTOÑO
-INVIERNO.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 18:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *

De facto, a Península é uma espécie de continente em miniatura, com paisagens típicas da Bretanha ou da Irlanda no litoral Norte, ares de França no Noroeste, montanhas acima dos 3000 metros e até um deserto (Taberna)!


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 18:42)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> De facto, a Península é uma espécie de continente em miniatura, com paisagens típicas da Bretanha ou da Irlanda no litoral Norte, ares de França no Noroeste, montanhas acima dos 3000 metros e até um deserto (Taberna)!



Também temos desertos na Ilhas Selvagens ( Madeira) e nas Canárias.
Na P. Ibérica continental, sim, até agora, só conheço o de Tabernas.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 18:45)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Também temos desertos na Ilhas Selvagens ( Madeira) e nas Canárias.
> Na P. Ibérica continental, sim, até agora, só conheço o de Tabernas.



Si, pero eso es Africa. Es como decir que Francia tiene selva ecuatorial porque Guyana Francesa es territorio francés. Entonces hasta 1975 en España y Portugal existía clima ecuatorial y tropical por tener Angola, Mozambique o Guinea Ecuatorial. No es lo mismo políticamente (formaban parte de procesos de descolonización) pero geográficamente Madeira y Canarias son Africa.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 18:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Si, pero eso es Africa. Es como decir que Francia tiene selva ecuatorial porque Guyana Francesa es territorio francés. Entonces hasta 1975 en España y Portugal existía clima ecuatorial y tropical por tener Angola, Mozambique o Guinea Ecuatorial. No es lo mismo políticamente (formaban parte de procesos de descolonización) pero geográficamente Madeira y Canarias son Africa.



Consta que o Mário Soares quer incluir Cabo Verde na Europa


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 18:52)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Si, pero eso es Africa. Es como decir que Francia tiene selva ecuatorial porque Guyana Francesa es territorio francés. Entonces hasta 1975 en España y Portugal existía clima ecuatorial y tropical por tener Angola, Mozambique o Guinea Ecuatorial. No es lo mismo políticamente (formaban parte de procesos de descolonización) pero geográficamente Madeira y Canarias son Africa.



Guiana Francesa, não se pode comparar.
Primeiro fica numa região muito mais distante depois a França ocupou um território que já era habitado.
E nesse caso, a Sicília não é na Europa, nem Creta nem Cíclades ( estão ao lado da Ásia)...
Em que ficamos?
A Madeira e os Açores eram desabitados, quando os portugueses lá chegaram. Os Açores estão ao lado de Portugal e onde é ficam mais perto.
Já a Madeira está mais perto de Marrocos, mas fica muito mais perto de Portugal, do que a França da Guiana Francesa.
Além de que o novo plano para a ZEE conecta praticamente território continental português com o insular, sem necessitar de espaços vazios pelo meio.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 18:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Guiana Francesa, não se pode comparar.
> Primeiro fica numa região muito mais distante depois a França ocupou um território que já era habitado.
> E nesse caso, a Sicília não é na Europa, nem Creta nem Cíclades ( estão ao lado da Ásia)...
> Em que ficamos?
> ...



Creio que Madeira e Canárias são parte de África, em termos geográficos. Há alguma estação nas Selvagens?


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Creio que Madeira e Canárias são parte de África, em termos geográficos. Há alguma estação nas Selvagens?



Não sei, mas penso que os valores avançados para essas ilhas, são baseados em estimativas.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 19:32)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Consta que o Mário Soares quer incluir Cabo Verde na Europa



Ja fora. E por o petroleo que dizen que ha?


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 19:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Também temos desertos na Ilhas Selvagens ( Madeira) e nas Canárias.
> Na P. Ibérica continental, sim, até agora, só conheço o de Tabernas.



Ha un deserto mismo en NAVARRA llamado BARDENAS REALES, no pertenece a ningún municipio por que era propiedad del rey, es un desiero propio al Sur de Navarra, en la misma región donde se encuentra uno de los puntos mas lluviosos de la península y uno de los mayores hayedos de Europa: LA SELVA DE IRATI.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 19:36)

*re: Diversidade climática *

En tabernas foram feitas os spaguetti-western de sergio leone con clint eastwood.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 19:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *

En esas zonas de España donde la precipitacion en algunos casos no llega a 400 mm pero distribuidas en primavera y verano y EN SUELOS CALIZOS y de AMPLIA CONTINENTALIDAD es donde crece el PINUS NIGRA, de hasta 40 metros de altura y hay muy buenos bosques.

Como veis el hecho de que la pluviosidad no llegue a 400/500 mm no significa que no haya bosques o sea desierto.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 20:00)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Ha un deserto mismo en NAVARRA llamado BARDENAS REALES, no pertenece a ningún municipio por que era propiedad del rey, es un desiero propio al Sur de Navarra, en la misma región donde se encuentra uno de los puntos mas lluviosos de la península y uno de los mayores hayedos de Europa: LA SELVA DE IRATI.



Que precipitações médias anuais tem esse local ( deserto de Navarra)?


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *

GOSTARÍA DE VER O CLIMA DE GUARDA PARA VER O CONTRASTE DE PRECIPITACOES ESTE-OESTE.

Voy a colocar el clima de ALIAGA, municipio que fica a la misma latitud que la ciudad de GUARDA.

GUARDA. 40º32'N. 1007 metros de altitud en la Camara Municipal.

ALIAGA. 40º40'N. 1105 metros de altitud en la estación meteorológica.

ALIAGA

EN     1'0     18
FB     1'2     21
MR    4'7     30
AB     6'2     31
*MY   10'7     61*
*JN    14'4     54*
JL    18'4     38
AG    18'2    32
SP    15'5    40
OC     9'6    51
NV     3'8    42
DC     1'0    28

AÑO   8'7ºC  446mm

INVIERNO (EN, FB, MR)      69 mm (15%).
PRIMAVERA (AB, MY, JN)  146 mm (33%).
VERANO (JL, AG, SP)       110 mm (25%).
OTOÑO (OC, NV, DC)       121 mm (27%).

PRECIPITACIÓN
-PRIMAVERA
-OTOÑO
-VERANO
-INVIERNO

SI ALGUIEN CONOCE EL CLIMA DE GUARDA GOSTARÍA DE SABER.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Que precipitações médias anuais tem esse local ( deserto de Navarra)?



LOMA NEGRA (BARDENAS REALES). 46º58'N. 647 mtrs. altitud.

En   4'2   19
Fb   4'8   26
Mr   8'9   29
Ab  10'3  38
My  15'1  36
Jn   20'1  17
Jl    21'5  15
Ag  21'5   21
Sp  17'9   66
Oc  14'0   56
Nv    7'4   31
Dc    4'8   21

Año 12'5ºC  375 mm


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 20:32)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Penso que a cidade da Guarda supera os 900 mm, ou mesmo os 1000 mm.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Me interesa sobre todo la distribución de las precipitaciones.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 20:33)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> LOMA NEGRA (BARDENAS REALES). 46º58'N. 647 mtrs. altitud.
> 
> En   4'2   19
> Fb   4'8   26
> ...




Hum, já é um local seco, mas não chega a ser desértico.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:38)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Si, tal vez el contraste. A 100 kms al NOROESTE, fica a SELVA DE IRATI, con mas de 2500 mm.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 20:43)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Si, tal vez el contraste. A 100 kms al NOROESTE, fica a SELVA DE IRATI, con mas de 2500 mm.



Deve estar protegido por essa montanha, daí que é tão seco.
O mesmo se passa, no Tejo interior em relação à Serra da Estrela.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 20:46)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Me interesa sobre todo la distribución de las precipitaciones.



É igual às do Porto ou de Coimbra, com a diferença  que as estações do Porto e Coimbra estão a menos de 200 metros, e a da Guarda está a mais de 900 metros acima do nível do mar. A cidade da Guarda tem dois meses secos, Julho e Agosto.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *

MAPA PRECIPITACIONES DE NAVARRA

http://195.53.95.26/climatologia/PrecipMediaAnual.pdf


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2010 às 20:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> GOSTARÍA DE VER O CLIMA DE GUARDA PARA VER O CONTRASTE DE PRECIPITACOES ESTE-OESTE.
> 
> SI ALGUIEN CONOCE EL CLIMA DE GUARDA GOSTARÍA DE SABER.



Guarda (serie 1931-1960)

Jan	176	3,4
Fev	101	4,2
Mar	172	6,6
Abr	94	8,8
Mai	92	11,3
Jun	38	15,9
Jul	13	18,8
Ago	17	18,9
Set	58	16,2
Out	109	11,4
Nov	155	6,8
Dez	170	3,8

anual: 1195mm	10,5ºC


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> É igual às do Porto ou de Coimbra, com a diferença  que as estações do Porto e Coimbra estão a menos de 200 metros, e a da Guarda está a mais de 900 metros acima do nível do mar. A cidade da Guarda tem dois meses secos, Julho e Agosto.



Entao e moito posivel que os meses de Junho, Julho e Agosto Aliaga mesmo seja mais humeda que Guarda. 

¿Como sao as temperaturas de Guarda?


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:54)

*re: Diversidade climática *



dan disse:


> guarda (serie 1931-1960)
> 
> jan	176	3,4
> fev	101	4,2
> ...



moito obrigado, e para comparar nao tanto as precipitacoes (ja sabia que guarda tinha mais) se nao a distribuçao das mesmas.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 20:56)

*re: Diversidade climática *

INTERESANTE GUARDA. 

Con esas precipitaciones invernales y esas temperaturas misma ha de ser un local muy nivoso, que fique con moita neve no inverno.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 21:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> INTERESANTE GUARDA.
> 
> Con esas precipitaciones invernales y esas temperaturas misma ha de ser un local muy nivoso, que fique con moita neve no inverno.



Sim, sobretudo quando a precipitação vem de Oeste ou Noroeste.
De Sudoeste por vezes, só ocasiona chuva.
Mas certamente deverão haver locais mais nevosos e frios na Estrela, como Penhas da Saúde e em outros ainda mais altos.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 21:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *

GUARDA. 40º32'N. 1007 metros de altitud en la Camara Municipal.

ALIAGA. 40º40'N. 1105 metros de altitud en la estación meteorológica.

ALIAGA

EN 1'0 18
FB 1'2 21
MR 4'7 30
AB 6'2 31
MY 10'7 61
JN 14'4 54
JL 18'4 38
AG 18'2 32
SP 15'5 40
OC 9'6 51
NV 3'8 42
DC 1'0 28

AÑO 8'7ºC 446mm

Guarda (serie 1931-1960)

Jan 176 3,4
Fev 101 4,2
Mar 172 6,6
Abr 94 8,8
Mai 92 11,3
Jun 38 15,9
Jul 13 18,8
Ago 17 18,9
Set 58 16,2
Out 109 11,4
Nov 155 6,8
Dez 170 3,8

anual: 1195mm 10,5ºC 

Pena nao conhecer Guarda, gosto do clima. Inverno frio, verano fresquinho, chuvas, e de seguro boas neves, con esas temperaturas invernales y esas precipitaciones.

Comparativamente las temperaturas de verano son practicamente iguales. 

Las lluvias de Julio y Agosto en Aliaga suponen 70 mm (16%). SI GUARDA TUVIERA ESE MISMO PORCENTAJE CAERÍAN EN ESOS DOS MESES..190mm¡¡¡

Por suerte considero que cuando tienes precipitaciones elevadas es mejor caer en otoño e invierno. 190 mm en Julio y Agosto sería


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 21:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> INTERESANTE GUARDA.
> 
> Con esas precipitaciones invernales y esas temperaturas misma ha de ser un local muy nivoso, que fique con moita neve no inverno.



Mais uma vez obrigado nos Duero pelo seu contributo a este Forum é sempre bom vermos que existe quem se interesse pelas especificidades do clima português tem acrescentado uma mais valia a este site,desde dos Topicos criados pelo meu antigo Nick: Rtrinda que não via tanta participação neste forum.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> En esas zonas de España donde la precipitacion en algunos casos no llega a 400 mm pero distribuidas en primavera y verano y EN SUELOS CALIZOS y de AMPLIA CONTINENTALIDAD es donde crece el PINUS NIGRA, de hasta 40 metros de altura y hay muy buenos bosques.
> 
> Como veis el hecho de que la pluviosidad no llegue a 400/500 mm no significa que no haya bosques o sea desierto.



Muito interessante este Mapa so vem-me provar mais uma vez que as minhas opiniões não são assim tão descabidas este Mapa representa aquilo q eu muitas vezes tento aqui expressar. 
Muito bem....


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Penso que Guarda e local moito bo para os Abies pinsapo, que resisten moito ben a seca. 

Acredito terá florestas de Quercus Pyrenaica, nao e?


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 21:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Penso que Guarda e local moito bo para os Abies pinsapo, que resisten moito ben a seca.
> 
> Acredito terá florestas de Quercus Pyrenaica, nao e?



Sim e não só.
Embora esse carvalho tenha uma boa expressão na região.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Muito interessante este Mapa so vem-me provar mais uma vez que as minhas opiniões não são assim tão descabidas este Mapa representa aquilo q eu muitas vezes tento aqui expressar.
> Muito bem....



Estou muito curioso para saber em quê é que aquele mapa suporta a sua opinião.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 21:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Penso que Guarda e local moito bo para os Abies pinsapo, que resisten moito ben a seca.
> 
> Acredito terá florestas de Quercus Pyrenaica, nao e?



Sim de facto esta especie de Carvalho em todo o Norte e centro de Portugal.tambem na Zona da Covilhã. Devo-lhe tambem dizer que devido a singularidade do clima da serra da Estrela na Faixada Sul da serra da Estrela entre a Serra da Gardunha e a Serra da Estrela região do Fundão produz-se das melhores Cerejas da Europa exportadas para todo o lado experimente que vale a pena.

Duero conhece a Serra dos Ancares perto de Lugo na Galiza??? estive lá o verão passado uma serra muito riquissima em vegetação quase em Estado selvagem sem a presença humana.


----------



## Costa (14 Jul 2010 às 21:25)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Só para que conste, o maior deserto (menor pluviosidade) do mundo é a Antárctida.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 21:29)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Mais uma vez obrigado nos Duero pelo seu contributo a este Forum é sempre bom vermos que existe quem se interesse pelas especificidades do clima português tem acrescentado uma mais valia a este site,desde dos Topicos criados pelo meu antigo Nick: Rtrinda que não via tanta participação neste forum.



Obrigado, Sim, gosto moito de ese clima. Como contrapunto Aliaga a misma latitude e altitude a outro lado da peninsula e un pouco mais frio en inverno. Mais nao ha moita neve. Ainda mais, pode ficar practicamente todo o inverno sen neve nenhuma. O feito que o inverno seja a temporada mais seca fai que o frio seja moito mais seco, e somente ha gelo, mais nao neve.

En Guarda se unen boas temperaturas invernales mesmo con precipitaciones importantes, o que de seguro fai que ha boas neves.
Si diciembre sao 170, Janeiro 174 e Feverreiro 101 sao 445 mm. 
Con que a mitade de eses 445 mm seja neve ja e moito bó.

Aliaga a mesma latitude e altidude e mais frio mais Diciembre sao 28, Janeiro 18 e Fevereiro sao 21, total 67 mm. Por eso e dificil estancias en el Sistema Ibérico.

Por contra Aliaga e mais humeda no verao pois Julho e Agosto ten os dous meses 70 mm e Guarda ten 30 mm. Mais considero que é preciso que en climas onde nao ha moita precipitaçao esta e melhor que seja no verao. Nos climas como Guarda que ten moita precipitaçao e melhor que seja como en Guarda, pois a neve vai sob a terra e permanece li ata o verao.

Un día vou facer visita a Guarda, mais espero ao inverno.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Obrigado, Sim, gosto moito de ese clima. Como contrapunto Aliaga a misma latitude e altitude a outro lado da peninsula e un pouco mais frio en inverno. Mais nao ha moita neve. Ainda mais, pode ficar practicamente todo o inverno sen neve nenhuma. O feito que o inverno seja a temporada mais seca fai que o frio seja moito mais seco, e somente ha gelo, mais nao neve.
> 
> En Guarda se unen boas temperaturas invernales mesmo con precipitaciones importantes, o que de seguro fai que ha boas neves.
> Si diciembre sao 170, Janeiro 174 e Feverreiro 101 sao 445 mm.
> ...





Conhece a serra Dos Ancares entre Ourense e Lugo na Galiza??? Estive lá o Verão passado e se o Duero gosta de climas frescos de montanha visite esta serra, pois tem uma caracteristica impar que a mim me impressionou bastante é que ao contrario da serra Peneda-Geres aqui a presença humana é quase uma raridade so para lhe dizer que andei de carro 30 minutos perto de 40Kms numa estrada de areia nestes 30 minutos so avistei um "Pueblo" muito pequeno... Impressionante essa Serra dos Ancares... e mais tem uma População de Ursos Pardos em estado selvagem das poucas regiões da penisula Iberica que possuem este Grande Predador .

Muito bom, 

sim de facto que na mesma Latitude de Covilhã na região espanhola a percipitação é muito menor as amplitudes termicas maiores tambem, de facto nesse aspecto como comprova e muito bem o Deserto de Navarra a uma latitude superior á de Lisboa tem uma aridez que possivelmente so alguns recantos escondidos de Portugal tem... é isso que tenho tentado dizer aqui que o Eixo Galaico-Portugues do Oeste da penisula goza de uma suavidade do clima muito particular, mais fresca mais atlantica.... a serra da Estrela para nos portugueses é uma serra interior com um clima já influenciado pela continetalidade para muitos espanhois é uma serra atlantica fresca fria hmida de forte percipitação.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *

http://portal.icnb.pt/ICNPortal/vPT2007-AP-SerraEstrela/O+Parque/Valores+Naturais/Flora/

Resumo sobre a Flora da Serra da Estrela


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2010 às 21:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Obrigado, Sim, gosto moito de ese clima. Como contrapunto Aliaga a misma latitude e altitude a outro lado da peninsula e un pouco mais frio en inverno. Mais nao ha moita neve. Ainda mais, pode ficar practicamente todo o inverno sen neve nenhuma. O feito que o inverno seja a temporada mais seca fai que o frio seja moito mais seco, e somente ha gelo, mais nao neve.
> 
> En Guarda se unen boas temperaturas invernales mesmo con precipitaciones importantes, o que de seguro fai que ha boas neves.
> Si diciembre sao 170, Janeiro 174 e Feverreiro 101 sao 445 mm.
> ...



dados da Guarda (série 1941 - 1970)

Temperatura média anual: 10,7ºC
Precipitação anual: 938mm
Dias de neve: 13
Dias de solo coberto de neve: 5,8

Não tem assim tanta neve como poderia parecer só pelos dados da precipitação mensal.


----------



## Vince (14 Jul 2010 às 21:42)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Costa disse:


> Só para que conste, o maior deserto (menor pluviosidade) do mundo é a Antárctida.



E na Antárctida, a zona mais seca do mundo são os Vales secos de McMurdo, onde se pensa que já não chove há 2 milhões de anos.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/McMurdo_Dry_Valleys


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 21:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Conhece a serra Dos Ancares entre Ourense e Lugo na Galiza??? Estive lá o Verão passado e se o Duero gosta de climas frescos de montanha visite esta serra, pois tem uma caracteristica impar que a mim me impressionou bastante é que ao contrario da serra Peneda-Geres aqui a presença humana é quase uma raridade so para lhe dizer que andei de carro 30 minutos perto de 40Kms numa estrada de areia nestes 30 minutos so avistei um "Pueblo" muito pequeno... Impressionante essa Serra dos Ancares... e mais tem uma População de Ursos Pardos em estado selvagem das poucas regiões da penisula Iberica que possuem este Grande Predador .
> 
> Muito bom,
> 
> sim de facto que na mesma Latitude de Covilhã na região espanhola a percipitação é muito menor as amplitudes termicas maiores tambem, de facto nesse aspecto como comprova e muito bem o Deserto de Navarra a uma latitude superior á de Lisboa tem uma aridez que possivelmente so alguns recantos escondidos de Portugal tem... é isso que tenho tentado dizer aqui que o Eixo Galaico-Portugues do Oeste da penisula goza de uma suavidade do clima muito particular, mais fresca mais atlantica.... a serra da Estrela para nos portugueses é uma serra interior com um clima já influenciado pela continetalidade para muitos espanhois é uma serra atlantica fresca fria hmida de forte percipitação.




Já em relação às temperaturas é que não há essa discrepância não é mesmo?
Eu não sei com que portugueses fala, mas dizer que a Serra da Estrela goza já de continentalidade é um disparate. 
E nota-se que em Portugal a tendência até é justamente ter ainda menos precipitação no verão, do que locais mais continentais.
Como o Duero disse e muito bem, por vezes até tem mais reflexos na vegetação, a distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano do que o total desta.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 21:46)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim de facto esta especie de Carvalho em todo o Norte e centro de Portugal.tambem na Zona da Covilhã. Devo-lhe tambem dizer que devido a singularidade do clima da serra da Estrela na Faixada Sul da serra da Estrela entre a Serra da Gardunha e a Serra da Estrela região do Fundão produz-se das melhores Cerejas da Europa exportadas para todo o lado experimente que vale a pena.
> 
> Duero conhece a Serra dos Ancares perto de Lugo na Galiza??? estive lá o verão passado uma serra muito riquissima em vegetação quase em Estado selvagem sem a presença humana.



Fica perto do nosso VALLE DEL JERTE, que també produze cereijas, mesmo e a mesma latitude que esa serra, e Ao Sul da Sierra de Francia (nao ha nenhuma relaçao con Francia, nao sei porque seu nome, porque e perto Portugal, 100 kms de Penamacor).

Serra da Gardunha? Nao conhecia mais e interesante do que falavamos das culturas. MOITA SORPRESA.
A PALABRA GARDUNHA (GARDUÑA) DESIGNA UN ANIMAL.
É UNA DAS POUCAS PALABRAS DE ORIGEM PERROMANO PROPIO IBÉRICO (ni siquiera e celta).

O español ten poucas palabras de origem propio iberico, o portugues ainda menos, e elas sao de animais.
Nao acreditaba que o portugues tuvese palabras iberas, pois onde o español ten nome ibero o portugues ten latino. E POR ESO MOITA SORPRESA A PALABRA GARDUNHA.

ESPAÑOL-PORTUGUES

PERRO-CAO (del latin canis)
ARDILLA-ESQUILO (latina)
GARDUÑA-GARDUNHA

Conhezo perfeitamente os Ancares, mais os verdadeiros Ancares sao da Provincia de Leao, sao da outra parte da Serra. Somente os vales da provincia de Lugo, tomaran el nome pra eles, mais os verdadeiros sao os de a parte Este (provincia de León) nao da parte Oeste (Lugo).
Conhezo moito ben porque minha familia e de la, dende o Seculo XIV, pois ja estamos nos documentos dos monasterios. E toda mi familia e de esas montanhas dende que eu tenho memoria. 
TENGO MOITAS FOTOS, MESMO DO VERAO E DO INVERNO.


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 21:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A vertente ocidental da Serra da Estrela é muito húmida e está exposta aos ventos húmidos e amenos do Atlântico. Não sei onde está a continentalidade da Serra da Estrela, se me falassem por exemplo de Madrid...


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 21:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Costa disse:


> Só para que conste, o maior deserto (menor pluviosidade) do mundo é a Antárctida.



Eu pensave en Atacama (Chile).


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 21:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Eu pensave en Atacama (Chile).



Também sempre pensei em Atacama.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 22:06)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Já em relação às temperaturas é que não há essa discrepância não é mesmo?
> Eu não sei com que portugueses fala, mas dizer que a Serra da Estrela goza já de continentalidade é um disparate.
> E nota-se que em Portugal a tendência até é justamente ter ainda menos precipitação no verão, do que locais mais continentais.
> Como o Duero disse e muito bem, por vezes até tem mais reflexos na vegetação, a distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano do que o total desta.



Mesmo esas serras do Sul da Espanha onde e o Pinsapo atinguen 2000 mm o 2500 mm, mais a precipitaçao do verao e ridícula. Junho ja ten 20/25mm e Julho e Agosto nao chegan a 10 mm. A elevada precipitaçao e por os 300 mm de Diciembre e fevereiro, os mais de 400 mm de Janeiro e os 250 de Marzo e Noviembre. 

Mais o verao e ainda mais seco do que pode ser Faro. Iso faz que a vegetaçao tenha stress hídrico ao final do verao. E por iso o Pinsapo habita lá, ten moitas precipitaçoes mais e un abeto xerofilo. En locais do Este peninsular con 400 mm ha inverno moito seco, mais Mayo e Junho ja ten mais de 50 mm e Junho e Agosto ten perto 40 mm e temperaturas medias por baixo 20ºC, e por iso que locais onde ha 400 mm ao ano ten menos seca e menos aridez que locais onde ha mais de 2000 mm.

A cidade de Teruel e bo ejemplo, ainda con 380 mm nao ha moita aridez no verao. Ha locais onde con 500 mm ha boas florestas, iso e por que Julho e Agosto fican con 40/50 mm, e Mayo e Junho mesmo fican con 60/70 mm. 

Mais esas florestas nao ha quercus ni faias, se nao o pinus nigra, que e moito lindo, seu nome e por sua color. 

*Mais en Guarda e seguro ha moita mais neve que en eses locais porque eses locais con todo o frio, nao ten precipitaçao do inverno*. Eu gosto da neve, e eses locais ten frio seco, puro gelo.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 22:06)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Fica perto do nosso VALLE DEL JERTE, que també produze cereijas, mesmo e a mesma latitude que esa serra, e Ao Sul da Sierra de Francia (nao ha nenhuma relaçao con Francia, nao sei porque seu nome, porque e perto Portugal, 100 kms de Penamacor).
> 
> Serra da Gardunha? Nao conhecia mais e interesante do que falavamos das culturas. MOITA SORPRESA.
> A PALABRA GARDUNHA (GARDUÑA) DESIGNA UN ANIMAL.
> ...



Muito interessante.
Em Portugal, curiosamente, também temos uma localidade com o nome de França e que também é junto à fronteira ( Parque Natural de Montesinho).
A Gardunha é uma serra muito interessante e pouco conhecida de grande importância natural ( tem uma população de lobos ibéricos interessante) que liga o grupo Malcata/Gata à Serra da Estrela.
É assim considerada um importante corredor natural.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 22:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Já em relação às temperaturas é que não há essa discrepância não é mesmo?
> Eu não sei com que portugueses fala, mas dizer que a Serra da Estrela goza já de continentalidade é um disparate.
> E nota-se que em Portugal a tendência até é justamente ter ainda menos precipitação no verão, do que locais mais continentais.
> Como o Duero disse e muito bem, por vezes até tem mais reflexos na vegetação, a distribuição da precipitação ao longo do ano do que o total desta.



Veja uma coisa Belem eu estava a comentar um comentario do Duero mas eu já falo aqui no forum algum tempo e pergunto-me para quê andar a pesquisar dados apresentar-lhe os dados... para voce depois dizer que repito sempre as mesmas coisas e que ou os dados que eu apresento não são crediveis ou que não tenho palavra,

demonstrei-lhe que a temperatura da agua que banha a nossa costa é bem mais fria que a agua do mediterraneo;
demonstei-lhe que a nivel de ondulação do mar Portugal é dos paises da europa que recebe maior vagas de ondulação;
Logo: que Portugal não tinha exactamente as mesmas condições de praia que tem os paises banhados pelo mediterraneo;
demonstrei-lhe que as nossas cidades capitais de distrito tem todas elas temperaturas medias inferiores as cidades mais amenas da Europa;
demonstrei-lhe que no verão as noites em Portugal são bem mais frescas que nas cidades do mediterraneo; 
demonstrei-lhe se voce está lembrado que nas latitudes semi-tropicais dei-lhe o exemplo da cidade de JaksonVille na Florida e de Porto Alegre no sul do Brasil não existe Inverno pois não existe uma establização dos dias frios por 2,3 meses isso não signfica que não faça frio alias em Jacksonville as temperaturas podem num dia descerem aos -6,-7 negativos e passado uma semana estarem 30º graus o mesmo se passa no sul do Brasil onde as temperaturas podem aproximar-se do Zero mas passado dois tres dias sobem acima dos 26º,27º graus, provei-lhe isso com dados objectivos;
Provei-lhe que em Lisboa entre 1990-2010 no mes de Janeiro so se registaram 3 dias em que a temperatura foi acima dos 20º graus, provei-lhe objectivamente para lhe provar que em Lisboa as temperaturas nos 2 meses mais frios Dezembro,Janeiro raramente muito raramente atingem os 20º graus;
demonstrei-lhe que Portugal está sujeito a massas de ar frio maritimas Polares vindas muitas delas no Extremo Norte do Atlantico e não muito sujeito as massas de ar siberianas continetais bem mais frias que atingiem os paises do mediterraneo; 
Provei-lhe que os Pinheiros Bravos são uma especie de Pinheiro comum e quase exclusiva da orla martima atlantica comuns em Porugal,Norte Espanha,França podem ser encontrados Pinheiros Bravos,provei-lhe que os Pinheiros Bravos que existem em Portugal são diferentes da especie de Pinheiro(Pinheiro das Canarias) existente no Norte de africa e sul de espanha;
Demonstrei-lhe que os climas do Porto e de Bordeaux tem mais em comum do que diferenças, 150-200 dias de chuva temperatura media anual entre 13º15º percipitação na ordem dos 1000-1500mm,por isso não entendo quando diz que comparo as cidades do Norte de Portugal com cidades de latitudes mais baixas;
Demonstrei-lhe que desde de 1975-2006 em Bordeuaux são rarissimos os anos em que não existe um mes seco, ISTO NÃO SIGNFICA QUE QUANDO SE ANALISA AS NORMAS CLIMATICAS na totalidade não haja meses secos pois, os meses secos em Bordeaux se o Belem deu-se ao trabalho de ler o meu post que voce pediu em Bordeuaux acontece que os meses secos são sempre entre Maio-Setembro como cá em Portugal mas num ano é o mes de Junho e de Julho noutro ano é o mes de Agosto,Setembro enfim sei perfeitamente que na globalidade pode-se dizer que na Media tirada dos normativos não existem meses secos em Bordeaux mas eu provei que na pratica todos os anos ou quase todos os anos existe sempre 1,2,3 meses secos tal e qual como na cidade do Porto, leia Belem; 

Em contrapartida o que é que o Belem me tem demonstrado nestes temas??? Por vezes criticas gratuitas no meu entendimento, e a unica coisa que me tem trasmitido são suposições que visam fazer fazer da excepção a regra, diz que no Algarve é frequente existir temperaturas medias anuais superiores a 18º graus eu não digo que não mas depois não me consegue provar, diz-me que a zona que eu considero mais identica em tudo com o clima Grego por exemplo a zona do Vale do Guadiana e do Vale do Tejo conseguem atingir temperaturas de 50º graus e noites de 38ºgraus eu não digo que não mas não me consegue provar, ao menos utilize dinamize uma estação metereologica amadora nessas zonas o pessoal aqui ate agradecia, mas o ponto aqui é que o Belem fala-me em excepções em casos excepcionais e depois tenta generaliza-los como fosse uma caracteristica do clima portugues. é so a minha opinião. 
Temos opiniões divergentes Belem é so isso. 
Mas julgo q deveria dar mais credilibidade aos dados que apresento pois são recolhas objectivas e factuais e não suposições.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Conhece a serra Dos Ancares entre Ourense e Lugo na Galiza??? Estive lá o Verão passado e se o Duero gosta de climas frescos de montanha visite esta serra, pois tem uma caracteristica impar que a mim me impressionou bastante é que ao contrario da serra Peneda-Geres aqui a presença humana é quase uma raridade so para lhe dizer que andei de carro 30 minutos perto de 40Kms numa estrada de areia nestes 30 minutos so avistei um "Pueblo" muito pequeno... Impressionante essa Serra dos Ancares... e mais tem uma População de Ursos Pardos em estado selvagem das poucas regiões da penisula Iberica que possuem este Grande Predador .
> 
> Muito bom,
> 
> sim de facto que na mesma Latitude de Covilhã na região espanhola a percipitação é muito menor as amplitudes termicas maiores tambem, de facto nesse aspecto como comprova e muito bem o Deserto de Navarra a uma latitude superior á de Lisboa tem uma aridez que possivelmente so alguns recantos escondidos de Portugal tem... é isso que tenho tentado dizer aqui que o Eixo Galaico-Portugues do Oeste da penisula goza de uma suavidade do clima muito particular, mais fresca mais atlantica.... a serra da Estrela para nos portugueses é uma serra interior com um clima já influenciado pela continetalidade para muitos espanhois é uma serra atlantica fresca fria hmida de forte percipitação.



mismo eu na primavera pasada enconteime con un urso a menos de un km do meu pobo, o urso estaba a apanhar "alguna coisa" na terra, e eu vi o urso a 100/150 metros. Eu fiquei un poco nervioso, mais lembrei que o urso nao ve moito ben e voltei para tras.
Este inverno estive lá e tinha mais de 1 metro de neve en porta de casa.

E fotos tenho moitas, ainda vou colgar algunas aqui.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 22:19)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Mesmo esas serras do Sul da Espanha onde e o Pinsapo atinguen 2000 mm o 2500 mm, mais a precipitaçao do verao e ridícula. Junho ja ten 20/25mm e Julho e Agosto nao chegan a 10 mm. A elevada precipitaçao e por os 300 mm de Diciembre e fevereiro, os mais de 400 mm de Janeiro e os 250 de Marzo e Noviembre. .



Impressionante.
A uma escala menor ( por apenas chover cerca de 1400mm) faz-me lembrar Caldas de Monchique.
Com tanta chuva ( mais do que o Porto) e tem um período de seca estival bem nítido ( 4 meses creio).




duero disse:


> Mais o verao e ainda mais seco do que pode ser Faro. Iso faz que a vegetaçao tenha stress hídrico ao final do verao. E por iso o Pinsapo habita lá, ten moitas precipitaçoes mais e un abeto xerofilo. En locais do Este peninsular con 400 mm ha inverno moito seco, mais Mayo e Junho ja ten mais de 50 mm e Junho e Agosto ten perto 40 mm e temperaturas medias por baixo 20ºC, e por iso que locais onde ha 400 mm ao ano ten menos seca e menos aridez que locais onde ha mais de 2000 mm..



Interessante e completamente certo em simultâneo. 
Também existe uma outra variante que pode influenciar a vegetação é essa é os solos e a sua capacidade de retenção de água.
Um solo calcáreo por exemplo é bastante mais permeável que um granítico.
Até poderia chover mais numa região calcárea, mas a sua vegetação pode muito bem ter um aspecto mais árido do que um local mais seco com solo granítico.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 22:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Fica perto do nosso VALLE DEL JERTE, que també produze cereijas, mesmo e a mesma latitude que esa serra, e Ao Sul da Sierra de Francia (nao ha nenhuma relaçao con Francia, nao sei porque seu nome, porque e perto Portugal, 100 kms de Penamacor).
> 
> Serra da Gardunha? Nao conhecia mais e interesante do que falavamos das culturas. MOITA SORPRESA.
> A PALABRA GARDUNHA (GARDUÑA) DESIGNA UN ANIMAL.
> ...



Muito bem Duero já tambem aprendi algo que desconhecia eheheh

Sim eu atravessei os Ancares todos e fui sair já na provincia de Leon perto de Villablino penso eu...é de facto é uma preciosidade espero q o ser humano não explore aquela serra;


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> mismo eu na primavera pasada enconteime con un urso a menos de un km do meu pobo, o urso estaba a apanhar "alguna coisa" na terra, e eu vi o urso a 100/150 metros. Eu fiquei un poco nervioso, mais lembrei que o urso nao ve moito ben e voltei para tras.
> Este inverno estive lá e tinha mais de 1 metro de neve en porta de casa.
> 
> E fotos tenho moitas, ainda vou colgar algunas aqui.



Eehehehe são animais que apesar de parecerem pachorrentos podem ser agressivos e apesar de ser gordos correm muito ehehehe sim é verdade os Ursos vem mal é um facto... ehehehe que cena... não sabia que se podia avistar assim... Bem se por algum motivo tivesse furado um pneu do carro ali passava ali a noite bem eu nem sabia onde mes estava a meter ehehehehe lol é q ali não existe ninguem ninguem mesmo ninguem apenas um Pueblo que agora não me recordo o nome.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 22:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Veja uma coisa Belem eu estava a comentar um comentario do Duero mas eu já falo aqui no forum algum tempo e pergunto-me para quê andar a pesquisar dados apresentar-lhe os dados... para voce depois dizer que repito sempre as mesmas coisas e que ou os dados que eu apresento não são crediveis ou que não tenho palavra,
> 
> demonstrei-lhe que a temperatura da agua que banha a nossa costa é bem mais fria que a agua do mediterraneo;
> demonstei-lhe que a nivel de ondulação do mar Portugal é dos paises da europa que recebe maior vagas de ondulação;
> ...




Espero que seja a última vez que tenha que lhe pedir para parar de deturpar o que digo.
Não minta.
É tão simples como isto.

Se acha que você não foi já esclarecido, vejamos aqui  este historial:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estacoes-climatologicas-em-portugal-4195-3.html


E isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/mais-de-50-c-em-portugal-1425-19.html


E ainda mais isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/meteor...o-nova-ciencia-socio-meteorologia-4271-4.html

É visível quem é que aqui andou a usar argumentos sem fontes e sem bases.
Leia atentamente o que se escreveu e se tiver alguma dúvida, não hesite em responder, com calma, educação, respeito ( se não tem por mim, pelo menos que  tenha pelos outros).
Eu respeito opiniões, mas você tem andado numa de indirectas, a enviar spams em vários tópicos, deixando vários por responder.
Se tem alguma coisa para resolver, resolva-as frontalmente.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 22:33)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Espero que seja a última vez que tenha que lhe pedir para parar de deturpar o que digo.
> Não minta.
> É tão simples como isto.
> 
> ...



Ok Belem mas diga-me uma coisa não é verdade que lhe demonstrei aqueles dados todos que enunciei ali a voce e a todos os intervenientes do Forum... a unica coisa que lhe omiti foi que o Meu Usuario já tinha sido o Rtrinda assumo ai não fui sincero nem frontal assumo admito que eu era o Rtrinda mas a conta ficou descativada pois fiquei imenso tempo sem Postar aqui e criei este User...mas de resto tudo o que enunciei ali não lhe demonstrei???


----------



## frederico (14 Jul 2010 às 22:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A costa leste do Algarve, entre Tavira e a foz do Guadiana, tem temperaturas da água do mar idênticas às temperaturas do Mediterrâneo, e Invernos mais quentes que estações mediterrânicas a latitudes idênticas. O que estraga o quadro é o facto da mínimas médias de Julho e Agosto serem inferior a 20ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> A costa leste do Algarve, entre Tavira e a foz do Guadiana, tem temperaturas da água do mar idênticas às temperaturas do Mediterrâneo, e Invernos mais quentes que estações mediterrânicas a latitudes idênticas. O que estraga o quadro é o facto da mínimas médias de Julho e Agosto serem inferior a 20ºC.



Federico vejamos uma coisa... epah aceitemos as coisas como elas são por amor de deus... a temperatura da agua em media ate no algarve nos Meses de Verão é inferior a sentida no Mediterraneo e eu inverto as situações alias a temperatura da agua do mar no algarve em identica no verão a sentida em latitudes bem maiores como na região de Marselha ou mesmo nos Balcãs... falo no Verão....lol o Mediterraneo é um autentico forno...a mim como banhista e apreciador de praia pouco me diz


----------



## Dan (14 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> A costa leste do Algarve, entre Tavira e a foz do Guadiana, tem temperaturas da água do mar idênticas às temperaturas do Mediterrâneo, e Invernos mais quentes que estações mediterrânicas a latitudes idênticas. O que estraga o quadro é o facto da mínimas médias de Julho e Agosto serem inferior a 20ºC.



Nos meses de Verão a água no Mediterrâneo é um pouco mais quente. É isso que condiciona os valores da temperatura mínima.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 22:43)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok Belem mas diga-me uma coisa não é verdade que lhe demonstrei aqueles dados todos que enunciei ali a voce e a todos os intervenientes do Forum... a unica coisa que lhe omiti foi que o Meu Usuario já tinha sido o Rtrinda assumo ai não fui sincero nem frontal assumo admito que eu era o Rtrinda mas a conta ficou descativada pois fiquei imenso tempo sem Postar aqui e criei este User...mas de resto tudo o que enunciei ali não lhe demonstrei???



Não, demonstrou não.
Até pode ter alguma razão em um ou outro ponto, mas são coisas sem importância. No geral e no essencial, não foi bem assim. Que me interessa a mim que A seja  mais quente que B? Eu até posso arranjar C e dizer que é mais quente que B... Mas isso é me indiferente.
Enfim, são conversas vazias e sem interesse algum.
A conversa sobre o Lugo que está a ter com o Duero, a meu ver tem muito mais interesse e utilidade.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 22:45)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Federico vejamos uma coisa... epah aceitemos as coisas como elas são por amor de deus... a temperatura da agua em media ate no algarve nos Meses de Verão é inferior a sentida no Mediterraneo e eu inverto as situações alias a temperatura da agua do mar no algarve em identica no verão a sentida em latitudes bem maiores como na região de Marselha ou mesmo nos Balcãs... falo no Verão....lol o Mediterraneo é um autentico forno...a mim como banhista e apreciador de praia pouco me diz



É um forno mas também é bem frio no inverno.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 22:45)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Impressionante.
> A uma escala menor ( por apenas chover cerca de 1400mm) faz-me lembrar Caldas de Monchique.
> Com tanta chuva ( mais do que o Porto) e tem um período de seca estival bem nítido ( 4 meses creio).
> 
> ...



GRAZALEMA. 36º45'N. 823 mtrs. altitud. AQUÍ MORA EL PINSAPO.

En    9'6.......350
Fb   10'0......326
Mr   12'4......334
Ab   14'2......180
My   17'4......120
Jn    21'8........46
Jl     26'4..........4
Ag   26'2..........7
Sp   21'7........52
Oc   17'3.......153
Nv   12'5.......250
Dc    8'3........405

Año 16'5ºC......2227 mm.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *

UNO DE ELES SOU EU. HA UNOS ANOS.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 22:54)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Não, demonstrou não.
> Até pode ter alguma razão em um ou outro ponto, mas são coisas sem importância. No geral e no essencial, não foi bem assim. Que me interessa a mim que A seja  mais quente que B? Eu até posso arranjar C e dizer que é mais quente que B... Mas isso é me indiferente.
> Enfim, são conversas vazias e sem interesse algum.
> A conversa sobre o Lugo que está a ter com o Duero, a meu ver tem muito mais interesse e utilidade.



Olhe Belem ta a ver como eu deixo de comentar por vezes... é que lá está voce a por-me em causa e não esta agir correctamente pois Belem eu sei que o Belem sabe que eu demonstrei-lhe tudo o que afirmei e não me refiro a intervenções deste ano refiro-me de 2 anos atras ou seja:

demonstrei-lhe que a temperatura da agua que banha a nossa costa é bem mais fria que a agua do mediterraneo;
demonstei-lhe que a nivel de ondulação do mar Portugal é dos paises da europa que recebe maior vagas de ondulação;
Logo: que Portugal não tinha exactamente as mesmas condições de praia que tem os paises banhados pelo mediterraneo;
demonstrei-lhe que as nossas cidades capitais de distrito tem todas elas temperaturas medias inferiores as cidades mais amenas da Europa;
demonstrei-lhe que no verão as noites em Portugal são bem mais frescas que nas cidades do mediterraneo; 
demonstrei-lhe se voce está lembrado que nas latitudes semi-tropicais dei-lhe o exemplo da cidade de JaksonVille na Florida e de Porto Alegre no sul do Brasil não existe Inverno pois não existe uma establização dos dias frios por 2,3 meses isso não signfica que não faça frio alias em Jacksonville as temperaturas podem num dia descerem aos -6,-7 negativos e passado uma semana estarem 30º graus o mesmo se passa no sul do Brasil onde as temperaturas podem aproximar-se do Zero mas passado dois tres dias sobem acima dos 26º,27º graus, provei-lhe isso com dados objectivos;
Provei-lhe que em Lisboa entre 1990-2010 no mes de Janeiro so se registaram 3 dias em que a temperatura foi acima dos 20º graus, provei-lhe objectivamente para lhe provar que em Lisboa as temperaturas nos 2 meses mais frios Dezembro,Janeiro raramente muito raramente atingem os 20º graus;
demonstrei-lhe que Portugal está sujeito a massas de ar frio maritimas Polares vindas muitas delas no Extremo Norte do Atlantico e não muito sujeito as massas de ar siberianas continetais bem mais frias que atingiem os paises do mediterraneo; 
Provei-lhe que os Pinheiros Bravos são uma especie de Pinheiro comum e quase exclusiva da orla martima atlantica comuns em Porugal,Norte Espanha,França podem ser encontrados Pinheiros Bravos,provei-lhe que os Pinheiros Bravos que existem em Portugal são diferentes da especie de Pinheiro(Pinheiro das Canarias) existente no Norte de africa e sul de espanha;
Demonstrei-lhe que os climas do Porto e de Bordeaux tem mais em comum do que diferenças, 150-200 dias de chuva temperatura media anual entre 13º15º percipitação na ordem dos 1000-1500mm,por isso não entendo quando diz que comparo as cidades do Norte de Portugal com cidades de latitudes mais baixas;


Mas ai é que está é que voce não demonstra como é que voce vai demonstrar por exemplo que a temperatura Media do Ar em Lisboa é superior a sentida em Corfu na Grecia por exemplo???

Como me vai provar que a temperatura da agua sentida no Mediterraneo é inferior a sentida no sul de Portugal para não falar no centro e do Norte???

Como vai provar que existem maiores vagas de ondulação na costa portuguesa do que existe no Mediterraneo e que isso é um perigo para a saude publica dos banhistas que podem em pleno agosto estarem no Guincho ou na Praia do Meco e levarem com vagas de 3-4,5 metros com correntes fortissimas enquanto no mediterraneo tem autenticas piscinas aquecidas???


como é que me vai demonstrar sem estações metereologicas que fazem mais de 18º graus de temperatura anual no Algarve??? 

como me vai provar que la nos vales e recantos escondidos do Guadiana fazem 50ºgraus com frequencia???

eu demonstrei-lhe tudo... todos os topicos que aqui referi... 

Relativo a conversa que estou a ter com o Duero sim estamos a trocar impressões sobre um Local que lhe tambem recomendava conhecer a Serra dos Ancares uma serra em estado virgem fantastica sem presença humana.


----------



## SocioMeteo (14 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> UNO DE ELES SOU EU. HA UNOS ANOS.
> 
> YouTube- de paseo por carral II









[/URL][/IMG]

Plena serra dos Ancares-Galiza Pueblo...

Conhece esta Imagem Duero???

Sim Duero não estou a conseguir Postar comentarios por algum motivo que desconheço.... 

Obivo que existe presença humana ehehehe não me leve tanto a letra o que quis dizer é que a serra encontra-se no seu estado quase natural não está explorada turisticamente como está a serra do Geres por exemplo, sempre com muito transito filas para tudo, etc, ali nos Ancares pelo menos foi a percepção que tive pois so tive lá umas horas foi que a natureza ainda se encontra no seu estado mais natual foi isso.... obvio que existe presença humana alias a minha imagem assim o comprova... lol


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> A costa leste do Algarve, entre Tavira e a foz do Guadiana, tem temperaturas da água do mar idênticas às temperaturas do Mediterrâneo, e Invernos mais quentes que estações mediterrânicas a latitudes idênticas. O que estraga o quadro é o facto da mínimas médias de Julho e Agosto serem inferior a 20ºC.



Sim, mais a costa do Mar Negro de Rumania e moito quente mesmo no verao a una latitude moito mais alta.

La ciudad de CONSTANZA a 44º11'N, tiene una media de 11'2ºC al año y una precipitación de 380 mm.


Junio    19'5........43
Julio     22'5........35
Agosto 22'0........30
Sept.   18'6........30

Claro que en Enero la temperatura media es de -0'3ºC y en Febrero es de 0'6.

La temperatura del mediterraneo en verano es muy cálida. Mismo en España los grandes destinos turísticos estan en el mediterraneo, no en el atlantico o el cantabrico. BENIDORM, MARBELLA, IBIZA, BARCELONA (por mas cosas que el clima), TORREMOLINOS, VALENCIA.........todos en el mediterraneo. 
En verano esta lleno de ingleses, alemanes y escandinavos.

En las costas de Galicia y El Cantábrico apenas hay extanjeros y casi todos somos españoles. No hay tampoco destinos turísticos como los del mediterráneo en esas zonas.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 23:09)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Olhe Belem ta a ver como eu deixo de comentar por vezes... é que lá está voce a por-me em causa e não esta agir correctamente pois Belem eu sei que o Belem sabe que eu demonstrei-lhe tudo o que afirmei e não me refiro a intervenções deste ano refiro-me de 2 anos atras ou seja:
> 
> demonstrei-lhe que a temperatura da agua que banha a nossa costa é bem mais fria que a agua do mediterraneo;
> demonstei-lhe que a nivel de ondulação do mar Portugal é dos paises da europa que recebe maior vagas de ondulação;
> ...




Eu pensava que o sociometeo tinha melhor senso e educação e afinal vejo que não.
Continua a dizer coisas que eu não disse, isto é, basicamente continua a insistir em mentir, de forma propositada.

Se acha que você não foi já esclarecido, vejamos aqui este historial:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/climato...al-4195-3.html


E isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/climato...l-1425-19.html


E ainda mais isto:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/meteoro...ia-4271-4.html





Todos esses assuntos que aborda acima, já foram «n» vezes discutidos.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 23:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Sim, mais a costa do Mar Negro de Rumania e moito quente mesmo no verao a una latitude moito mais alta.
> 
> La ciudad de CONSTANZA a 44º11'N, tiene una media de 11'2ºC al año y una precipitación de 380 mm.
> 
> ...



Penso que o Frederico falava da região do Leste algarvio, vizinha de Huelva.
Felizmente, penso que esta região não está tão urbanizada como o lado do Mediterrâneo ( ainda).


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Bo, nos Ancares si ha presencia humana. Mi familia e presente la dende o S. XIV,  Embora ha moito poca presencia humana. No meu val ha 115kms2 sao 7 pueblos pequeños, e tudos eles sao 300 pessoas. 

O val ao inicio ten 700 mtrs. altitude, e ha un local onde a loros (Prunus lusitanica) remanente de antigua laurisilva terciaria, mais despois ha castaños, despois fizeram repoblacion forestal con Pinus silvestris (mais nao e nativo de esas montañas), despois ten quercus pyrenaica, despois locais de Fagus sylvatica e finalmente Betula alba e Betula pubescens, mais Taxus baccata e Acer e Ulmus, e Tilia.

Digo os nomes cientificos porque nao sei en portugues.

Ao final do Vale ten montaña de 1998 metros de altitude. Dende o inicio ao final acho ha 20/25 kms. As precipitaçoes ao inicio fican en 1300 mm, mais no mais aberto do val sao superiores a 2000 mm.

E a unas 2:30 horas o 3 horas de Braganza.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 23:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Bo, nos Ancares si ha presencia humana. Mi familia e presente la dende o S. XIV,  Embora ha moito poca presencia humana. No meu val ha 115kms2 sao 7 pueblos pequeños, e tudos eles sao 300 pessoas.
> 
> O val ao inicio ten 700 mtrs. altitude, e ha un local onde a loros (Prunus lusitanica) remanente de antigua laurisilva terciaria, mais despois ha castaños, despois fizeram repoblacion forestal con Pinus silvestris (mais nao e nativo de esas montañas), despois ten quercus pyrenaica, despois locais de Fagus sylvatica e finalmente Betula alba e Betula pubescens, mais Taxus baccata e Acer e Ulmus, e Tilia.
> 
> ...



Que espécies tem essa região, além do Prunus lusitanica ( no mesmo local onde este se encontra)?
Isso é interessante. E como é o clima no local?
Eu sei que estas árvores existem, em alguns pontos do Norte e Centro ( Serra da Estrela).
Obrigado.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Amanha vou fazer un reportaje fotográfico del valle en la sección internacional de todas las estaciones del año, y también la foto de alguna casa que venden, por si alguien quiere comprar, pues está a menos de 3 horas de Braganza.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:31)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Que espécies tem essa flora remanescente de laurissilva terciária, além do Prunus lusitanica, na região?
> Isso é interessante. E como é o clima no local?
> Obrigado.



Además del prunus lusitánica practicamente nada mas. Esos prunus estan al inicio del valle en una zona un poco resguardada y creo que es un milagro que hayan permanecido ahí. 
Casi toda la vegetación es eurosiberiana. 

El clima local depende, al inicio del valle (Sureste) la temperatura media de invierno puede ser en sitios mas resguardados 4ºC y la de verano de 18ªC con precipitaciones de 1300 mm, aun con alguna seca en verano no es muy fuerte, pues caen unos 35 o 40 mm por mes. 

En mitad del valle a 1000 metros de altitud, la media de invierno ya es de 2ºC aprox y la de verano fica en 16/17ºC con precipitaciones de 1500 mm, con junio de 70/80 mm con julio de mas de 40 mm y agosto con mas de 50 mm.

Ya en el último pueblo del valle la precipitación es estimada en 1900 mm, con precipitaciones de Julio de 50/60 mm y precipitaciones de Agosto de 70 mm. El resto de meses superan 100 mm.
La altitud es de 1200 metros y ya la temperatura de enero fica en 0ºC aprox. en Julio 15ºC.  Algúnos años ya ha helado en las fiestas del pueblo que se encuentra al final del valle y yo he visto nevar en septiembre a 1200 metros.

En zonas de 1600 metros y mas las precipitaciones superan los 2000 mm y las temperaturas son mucho mas bajas.


----------



## belem (14 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Además del prunus lusitánica practicamente nada mas. Esos prunus estan al inicio del valle en una zona un poco resguardada y creo que es un milagro que hayan permanecido ahí.
> Casi toda la vegetación es eurosiberiana.
> 
> El clima local depende, al inicio del valle (Sureste) la temperatura media de invierno puede ser en sitios mas resguardados 4ºC y la de verano de 18ªC con precipitaciones de 1300 mm, aun con alguna seca en verano no es muy fuerte, pues caen unos 35 o 40 mm por mes.
> ...



Muito interessante.
Obrigado.


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:42)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Plena serra dos Ancares-Galiza Pueblo...
> 
> Conhece esta Imagem Duero???
> 
> ...



Sao os horreos con teito de palha de centeno. E bon aislante. Sim; ha pouca poboacion mesmo e no pobo da minha familia penso nao ha siquiera pessoas

e sim nao ha actividade turistica (ainda); pois ja ouvi de politicos que queren fazer coisas li como nas serras perto a madrid que tuda a serra mesma e mais que serra una parte de cidade de madrid; ha moitos que gostaria que os ancares ficaram como as serras de madrid; tudo cheio de casas e carros e casinos e urbanizaciones e ganhar moito dinheiro: ha politicos que iso e a sua ideia: nao sei canto tempo ficara asi estas montañas


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *


----------



## duero (14 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Vou fazer reportagem en internacional


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Vou fazer reportagem en internacional



Excelentes imagens!
Um pouco como o Montesinho, têm pouca presença humana e são pouco visitadas pelos turistas, em comparação por exemplo com as Caldas do Gerês.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 00:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Nas praias da Manta Rota, Praia Verde ou Monte Gordo, na chamada Baía de Monte Gordo, a temperatura da água do mar ultrapassa com frequência os 26ºC. A bóia de Faro, no Verão, anda normalmente entre os 21 e os 24ºC, mas na Baía de Monte Gordo as temperaturas da água do mar são bem superiores. 

Este mapa é pouco preciso, mas demonstra aquilo que eu digo: o leste algarvio não difere muito do Mediterrâneo:






Se olharmos para a temperatura da água do mar no final de Setembro, veremos que enquanto o sotavento algarvio ainda está em 22 ou 23ºC, o Mediterrâneo já pode estar a 20ºC, e no Inverno nem se fala, mesmo na Primavera o sotavento algarvio está mais quente que o Mediterrâneo. Excepção seja feita ao Mediterrâneo Oriental, às aguas que banham o Chipre, a Costa Sul da Turquia ou Israel, pois aí as condições são diferentes: a água aquece mais cedo, logo na Primavera, e arrefece mais tarde.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 00:58)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Algarve tiene "gota fria"?


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 01:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Algarve tiene "gota fria"?



Tivemos, por exemplo, uma em Agosto de 2007, que deixou mais de 40 mm em 2 ou 3 horas em VRSA. Pois. Fraca, quando comparada com as de Murcia ou Valência...


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 01:46)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Acontece cuando a agua do mar e escaldante e entao entra o frio en capas altas. Forte contraste e moita agua en pouco tempo.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 02:13)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Temperatura da água do mar, Primavera de 2010:


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 10:00)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Temperatura da água do mar, Primavera de 2010:



Ok Federico mas todos nos sabemos que em Media a temperatura da agua no mar na Costa portuguesa é bem mais fria que no Mediterraneo... especialmente no Verão penso esta questão é consensual.

cumps


----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2010 às 12:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *

HEHEHE há aqui gente de tal modo teimosa e mesmo incapacitada, como diria camões " gente dura e ensurdecida", que até se mentem a si próprios....tristeza...

De resto, estou surpreso...estupefacto
Realmente não sabia acerca de certos pormenores a nivel microclimatico que existem pela PI...muito obrigado aos nossos colegas espanhois!
Efectivamente o clima da PI é um tema vastissimo e é muito gratificante viver num lugar assim tão variado e interessante

Gostaria de saber como se caracteriza a fauna e flora da zona humida de cadiz, visto ter a nivel térmico caracteristicas subtropicais e a nivel de precipitação valores elevadissimos...será que certas zonas se podem caracterizar como subtropicais humidas ( tal como o nosso mochique) ?


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2010 às 13:58)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Temperatura da água do mar, Primavera de 2010:



Interessante.
Mas o «coupe de grace» foi mesmo este:






Existem vastas áreas na área marítima portuguesa, com a água bem quente.
Algumas com o tamanho de países.
Imagino como estará daqui a umas semanas.
Curioso também, que como já tinhamos visto anteriormente, existem zonas do mar português em que as temperaturas no inverno consistentemente mantêm-se acima dos 20ºc, mesmo no auge do inverno.
Assim sendo, temos área de upwelling ao longo da costa ocidental portuguesa, com águas mais frias devido a correntes de profundidade que enchem o mar de nutrientes e biodiversidade, dando a à cadeia alimentar uma segunda chance, como temos áreas de correntes quentes, em que a temperatura mantêm-se elevada ( e não é apenas durante algumas fases do ano, como em certos locais) e a biodiversidade mantêm-se elevada e as águas pouco poluídas ( felizmente !).
Obviamente, que não se vai comparar zonas de águas quentes com zonas de águas frias, em termos de temperatura, pois os resultados serão óbvios.
Mas se formos a comparar águas quentes, com águas quentes, é surpreendente a forma como águas com tanta oxigenação, correntes e biodiversidade, no Atlântico, conseguem manter valores tão elevados e durante todo o ano, ao contrário de certos casos.
O que é melhor ou pior? Não sei, cada um é como é.


----------



## stormy (15 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Pois, Belem, e tambem é evidente que o golfo de cadiz é muito analogo ás areas quentes da ZEE e mediterraneo...as diferenças nem são muito acentuadas de todo!!


----------



## belem (15 Jul 2010 às 14:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Pois, Belem, e tambem é evidente que o golfo de cadiz é muito analogo ás areas quentes da ZEE e mediterraneo...as diferenças nem são muito acentuadas de todo!!



A diferença é que a ZEE mantem temperaturas elevadas, já no Golfo de Cádiz e o Mediterrâneo a história é outra.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 15:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> HEHEHE há aqui gente de tal modo teimosa e mesmo incapacitada, como diria camões " gente dura e ensurdecida", que até se mentem a si próprios....tristeza...
> 
> De resto, estou surpreso...estupefacto
> Realmente não sabia acerca de certos pormenores a nivel microclimatico que existem pela PI...muito obrigado aos nossos colegas espanhois!
> ...



GRAZALEMA. 36º45'N. 823 mtrs. altitud. AQUÍ MORA EL PINSAPO.

En 9'6.......350
Fb 10'0......326
Mr 12'4......334
Ab 14'2......180
My 17'4......120
Jn 21'8........46
Jl 26'4..........4
Ag 26'2..........7
Sp 21'7........52
Oc 17'3.......153
Nv 12'5.......250
Dc 8'3........405

Año 16'5ºC......2227 mm.

UBRIQUE. 36º41'N. 337 metros altitud.

En......10......186
Fb......10'5... 181
Mr......13......176
Ab......14'5.....94
My......17'6....73
Jn.......21......25
Jl........24........2
Ag.......24.......5
Sp......21'6.....41
Oc......18......107
Nv......13'8....147
Dc..... 10'6....173

Año.....16'6ºC....1210mm


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 15:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Stormy, em termos de vegetação o Parque Natural de los Alcornocales, que engloba as serranias de Cadiz, é muito semelhante a Monchique. Tens florestas de sobreiro, _Quercus canariensis_, _Quercus faginea_ ou o raríssimo rodendro.


----------



## Vince (15 Jul 2010 às 15:55)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Um pouco de climatologia da temperatura da água ao longo do ano, embora com pouca resolução


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 15:58)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Vince disse:


> Um pouco de climatologia da temperatura da água ao longo do ano, embora com pouca resolução



Prestar atenção às diferenças entre o Mediterrâneo Ocidental e o Mediterrâneo Oriental


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 15:59)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Precipitaciones muy elevadas, pero con muy fuerte seca estival, en Julio y Agosto la precipitación es ridícula.

Vegetación de quercus faginea, quercus canariensis, quercus suber, prunus, etc.... Nas alturas o abeto pinsapo (abies pinsapo). Los bosques de pinsapo son muy parecidos a los bosques de Centroeuropa aunque el clima es muy distinto.

Muchisimos endemismos. Mismo el rododendro, un arbusto endémico que solo vive en dos lugares en el mundo, EL PARQUE DE LOS ALCORNOCALES Y EL NORTE DE TURQUIA, EN UNA ZONA CALIDA DE ALLÍ.

PUEDE ALCANZAR 4 METROS DE ALTURA Y ES MUY BONITO.

ES RELICTO DE LAURISILVA DEL PERIODO TERCIARIO Y HAY DOS SUBESPECIES, LA IBÉRICA Y LA PÓNTICA.

Rhododendron ponticum, sub. ponticum
Rhododendron ponticum, sub. baeticum


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 16:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Stormy, em termos de vegetação o Parque Natural de los Alcornocales, que engloba as serranias de Cadiz, é muito semelhante a Monchique. Tens florestas de sobreiro, _Quercus canariensis_, _Quercus faginea_ ou o raríssimo rodendro.



Si, se pasa de vegetación subtropical en altitudes bajas, a mediterranea y ya en altura a bosques de abetos que asemejan mucho a Centroeuropa. 
Debo decir que nunca estuve en esa zona y que en realidad no la conozco, solo por los libros, no soy el mas indicado para hablar de ella.


En meteored hay personas que si son de allí y tienen buenos reportajes. 
En realidad yo nunca estuve y no imagino como puede ser, pero por como digo por libros, reportajes de meteored e internet algo sé, pero poco.
Me gustan los pinsapos, pero los únicos que he visto es en parques y jardines urbanos, nunca en la naturaleza pero pienso que podría ser plantado en montañas de Sistema Central y de Sur de Portugal (que tampoco conozco).
Basicamente conozco al Norte de Sistema Central. De Portugal conozco do Douro ao Norte, mas nada. 

FOTO PINSAPAR QUE SAQUE DE INTERNET.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Precipitaciones muy elevadas, pero con muy fuerte seca estival, en Julio y Agosto la precipitación es ridícula.
> 
> Vegetación de quercus faginea, quercus canariensis, quercus suber, prunus, etc.... Nas alturas o abeto pinsapo (abies pinsapo). Los bosques de pinsapo son muy parecidos a los bosques de Centroeuropa aunque el clima es muy distinto.
> 
> ...



Duero,

o rodendro também existe em Portugal, onde cresce de forma espontânea, na Serra de Monchique e na Reserva do Cambarinho (Serra do Caramulo, Aveiro).

A região Centro é fascinante em termos de variedade climática; nas encostas das serras voltadas para o oceano as temperaturas são muito moderadas. Os Verões são relativamente amenos, com máximas em torno dos 26ºC, e nos Invernos as máximas em Janeiro rondam os 14ºC e as mínimas os 5ºC. As precipitações destas encostas são muito altas, regra geral acima dos 1000 mm, existem dois meses secos, embora nas serras da Beira Litoral em alguns Verões seja frequente a ausências de meses secos, ou a presença de apenas um mês seco. Durante o Verão, os nevoeiros nocturnos e matinais ajudam a preservar a humidade dos solos. Daí a presença do rodendro na serra do Caramulo, ou do azereiro em Loriga.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 16:19)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Duero,

conheço uma serrania semelhante ao Parque dos Alcornocales, a serra de Aracena e Picos de Aroche. A vegetação é muito densa, a paisagem nalguns trechos recorda Sintra, o Buçaco ou a Galiza. Encontram-se sobreiros, carvalho-negral, quejigos ou castanheiros. Contudo, quando se desce para as minas de Rio Tinto, a paisagem muda consideravelmente, e começa a surgir a azinheira e o pinheiro-manso, ao passo que o castanheiro ou o canariensis desaparecem da paisagem.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 16:24)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Con respecto a diversidad botánica en Iberia pienso que a nosotros no nos sirve de nada pues no sabemos hacer con ella.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 17:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Siguiendo con la diversidad en Europa, pretendo hacer ver que los veranos de Iberia en conjunto no son tan excepcionales en Europa.

Antes de eso quiero mostrar climas de la Península donde las precipitaciones son escasas pero de verano mas o menos húmedo y así dar a entender que a veces la distribución de la precipitación es muy importante y que caer 400 mm no significa sea mas seco que caer 2000 mm.

Y que hacer frío no significa que haya nieve. Puede haber mucho frio y otros locales tener mas nieve.

Esto acontece en el Sistema Ibérico, al Este penínsular, en terrenos calizos que tienen pinus nigra.

MONREAL DEL CAMPO (PROV. TERUEL). 40º47'N. 939 metros de altitud.
En linea recta 150 kms al Mar Mediterraneo.

Se puede comparar con

TRANCOSO (DIST. GUARDA).40º46'N. 860 metros alt. En linea recta 120 kms al Atlántico.

MONREAL DEL CAMPO

En........2'0........19
Fb........3'3........20
Mr........6'7........30
Ab........9'1........33
My......13'3........58
Jn.......17'4........50
Jl........20'3........30
*Ag......20'0.........60*
Sp......16'7.........46
Oc......11'1.........47
Nv.......6'4..........32
Dc.......2'5..........25

Año.....10'6ºC.....450mm

Aunque las precipitaciones no llegan a 500mm en muchos aspectos hay menor aridez estival y menos seca que en las montañas del Sur donde llueve 2000 mm. 
Aunque hay bastante frio, es bien seguro que lugares como TRANCOSO son bastante mas nivosos, y de seguro TRANCOSO tiene mucha mas nieve en invierno pues acho que las medias de Enero serán de 3ºC aprox. pero las precipitaciones totales del año seran 1000 mm, y seguro Enero tiene entre 150 y 200 mm. 
Es por lo tanto TRANCOSO seguro un local muy nivoso, pues las bajas temperaturas se juntan con elevadas precipitaciones, lo que no acontece en MONREAL.

POR LO TANTO, DE SEGURO:

MONREAL ES MAS FRIO, PERO TRANCOSO SEGURO MUCHO MAS NIVOSO (pues en Monreal es frio seco y Trancoso es frío húmedo).
TRANCOSO ES MUCHO MAS HÚMEDO (seguro que mas de 1000 mm), PERO TAMBIEN ES POSIBLE QUE TENGA ALGO MAS DE SECA EN VERANO, Monreal tiene el mes húmedo en Agosto.

Conclusiones:

1-No es mas nivoso el mas frio, si no el que junta frio y agua, como Trancoso en invierno.
2-Lugares de escasas precipitaciones puede que no tengan seca en verano o muy poca. Incluso lugares de menos de 500 mm tienen menos seca de verano que lugares de 2000 mm (como las montañas del Sur de España).

EU GOSTO DE LUGARES COMO GUARDA E TRANCOSO: FRIO+AGUA=MOITA NEVE.

MAIS TAMBÉ CHAMAME A ATENÇAO LOCAIS COMO ESTES ONDE FICAN CON MENOS DE 500mm MAIS APENAS HA SECA ESTIVAL, TEN BOAS FLORESTAS.

UNA COSA

Nunca estive en Monreal ni en Trancoso, pero acho é asi mismo, como digo.


----------



## Dan (15 Jul 2010 às 17:25)

*re: Diversidade climática *

De Trancoso não tenho dados, mas não fica muito longe da Guarda.

Dados da Guarda (série 1941 - 1970)

Temperatura média anual: 10,7ºC
Precipitação anual: 938mm
Dias de neve: 13
Dias de solo coberto de neve: 5,8


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 17:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Siguiendo con la diversidad en Europa, pretendo hacer ver que los veranos de Iberia en conjunto no son tan excepcionales en Europa.
> 
> Antes de eso quiero mostrar climas de la Península donde las precipitaciones son escasas pero de verano mas o menos húmedo y así dar a entender que a veces la distribución de la precipitación es muy importante y que caer 400 mm no significa sea mas seco que caer 2000 mm.
> 
> ...



Muito Bem Duero de facto tem trazido temas e perspectivas bem interessantes aqui a este forum...Duero gostava de lhe perguntar uma coisa... a cidade de Burgos é a capital de provincia mais fria de Espanha certo ??? essa zona de Burgos julgo q deve ser a zona mais fria da Penisula Iberica penso que fica a sul do sistema montanhoso cantabrio... mas pelos dados que consulto é mesmo muito frio.


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 17:33)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Adelfeira, Fóia, serra de Monchique:


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Adelfeira, Fóia, serra de Monchique:



Moito lindas. Nao conhecia. Laurisilva relicta. Espero permancer asim e nao alterar o home.


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2010 às 17:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Aunque hay bastante frio, es bien seguro que lugares como TRANCOSO son bastante mas nivosos, y de seguro TRANCOSO tiene mucha mas nieve en invierno pues acho que las medias de Enero serán de 3ºC aprox. pero las precipitaciones totales del año seran 1000 mm, y seguro Enero tiene entre 150 y 200 mm.






Dan disse:


> De Trancoso não tenho dados, mas não fica muito longe da Guarda.
> 
> Dados da Guarda (série 1941 - 1970)
> 
> ...



Não tenho dados de Trancoso, mas por experiência própria sei que é uma cidade com menos precipitação e menos neve que a Guarda. Talvez tenha mais dias com geada e maior ocorrência de sincelo. 


*Duero*, acho que Montalegre tem mais a ver com aquilo que procuras.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:02)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Muito Bem Duero de facto tem trazido temas e perspectivas bem interessantes aqui a este forum...Duero gostava de lhe perguntar uma coisa... a cidade de Burgos é a capital de provincia mais fria de Espanha certo ??? essa zona de Burgos julgo q deve ser a zona mais fria da Penisula Iberica penso que fica a sul do sistema montanhoso cantabrio... mas pelos dados que consulto é mesmo muito frio.



Hay una zona que es el Sistema Ibérico, unas montañas de mas de 2000 metros. Son las mas frias a misma altitud pues no tienen influencia oceanica, pero tambien son mas calientes en verano que pirineos y Cordillera Cantabrica y montañas de Galicia y Norte de Portugal, mismo son bien continentales. 

Se dividen en dos partes, Sistema Ibérico Norte, menos continental y mas húmedo situado en las provincias de BURGOS, LA RIOJA Y SORIA (y es ahí donde nace el río Duero/Douro). Esas montañas tienen precipitaciones de 700/900 mm (mucho menos que Cantabrica, Pirineos o Sistema Central o montañas del Sur de España). Los meses mas húmedos pueden ser Mayo y Junio y el verano no es muy seco. El árbol mas común es el PINUS SILVESTRIS.

Sistema Ibérico Sur, mas continental, muy frio en invierno pero tambien con temperaturas de verano mas calidas que Pirineos, Cantábrica y Montañas de Portugal Norte. En esa zona las precipitaciones son 350/650mm.
Aunque pocas precipitaciones tienen invierno muy seco, los meses mas húmedos son Mayo y Junio, pero el verano (Julio y Agosto) es mas húmedo que el invierno, es por eso que lugares de 400/500 mm en verano pueden estar con poca seca. El arbol mas común es el PINUS NIGRA. 

Burgos no esta propiamente en esas montañas, pero si bien cerca, y además tiene influencia del Mar Cantábrico y de vientos del Noreste. Si, es la capital de provincia mas fria en invierno.

BURGOS. 42º21'N. 890 metros de altitud.

En......2'5.......46 
Fb......4'1.......42 
Mr......6.3.......31
Ab......8'0.......65 
My....11'4,,,,,,,69 
Jn.....15'2.......46 
Jl......18'7,,,,,,,30 
Ag.....18'9......27 
Sp.....15'7......36 
Oc.....10'9......50 
Nv.......6'2......56 
Dc.......3'9,,,,,,57 

Año 10'1ºC  555mm

Eu estive ha una semana en Burgos, tres días, o primeiro chovera ben, o segundo ficara con nao moita temperatura por o día mais por a noite fora ben baixa, e eu tive frio, o terceiro moito calor por o día (mais de 30 graus) mais a tarde-noite baixara (nao tanto como o día anterior). 
Nao vi seca por nenhuma parte, e posivel a finais de Agosto ter un poco de seca, mais as temperaturas e algunas chuvas nao permiten moita seca.

E ten boa seu gótica.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:05)

*re: Diversidade climática *



AnDré disse:


> Não tenho dados de Trancoso, mas por experiência própria sei que é uma cidade com menos precipitação e menos neve que a Guarda. Talvez tenha mais dias com geada e maior ocorrência de sincelo.
> 
> 
> *Duero*, acho que Montalegre tem mais a ver com aquilo que procuras.



Procuro locais de mesma latitud e mesma altura de Este e Oeste peninsular e ver a evoluçao das temperaturas e precipitaçoes. 

Mais al Este, menos precipitaçoes, mais importancia do verao e pouca do inverno. Mais frio en inverno (mais seco) e mais calor no verao (mais con mas chuvas que Oeste).


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:07)

*re: Diversidade climática *

O límite de BURGOS E SORIA, ten una das mais grandes florestas da Europa Occidental de Pinus silvestris, mesmo e una zona de densidade de poboación de 8 hab/km2.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *

ALGO MAIS

A PROVINCIA DE BURGOS E ÚNICA, NA MINHA OPINIAÓ.

FLORA

1. Ao Norte bosques puros atlanticos de Faias e quercus robur e tilia.
2. Ao Sul mediterraneo interior.
3. Ao Este pinus silvestris.

GEOLOGÍA

1. Cañon do Rio Ebro.
2. OJO GUAREÑA AO NORESTE. *E O MAIOR COMPLEXO KARSTICO DE TODA EUROPA OCCIDENTAL. MAIS DE 100 KMS DE CUEVAS, CAVERNAS, Y TUNELES FEITOS POR A NATUREZA BAIXO A TERRA. *

UN PARAÍSO PARA ESPELEOLOGOS, vienen persoas de Inglaterra, Francia, mismo de Portugal. En Europa solo en Balcanes ha algo parecido.  E ainda nao he descoberto todo o laberinto subterraneo.  Todos anos se investiga mais laberinto subterraneo.

3. GRANDISIMAS FORMACIONES KARSTICAS.


HISTORIA

1. ATAPUERCA. O lugar de Europa onde se encuentran os vestigios humanos mais antiguos da TODA EUROPA. O HOMO ANTECCESOR, antepasado do HOMO SAPIENS. 
Cientificos de toda Europa van a investigar os primeiros vestigios de hominidos do noso continente. ATAPUERCA.

2. E A PROVINCIA ONDE NACIO O REINO DE CASTILLA. BURGOS E BERCE DE CASTILLA, A ORIGEM DE CASTILLA E BURGOS. 

ARTE

1. BELOS POBOS, BELOS CASTELOS, MOITO ANTIGUOS, MEDIEVAIS, E A SEU GÓTICA DA CIDADE. 

Pra min a melhor provincia de tuda España.


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 18:18)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Hay una zona que es el Sistema Ibérico, unas montañas de mas de 2000 metros. Son las mas frias a misma altitud pues no tienen influencia oceanica, pero tambien son mas calientes en verano que pirineos y Cordillera Cantabrica y montañas de Galicia y Norte de Portugal, mismo son bien continentales.
> 
> Se dividen en dos partes, Sistema Ibérico Norte, menos continental y mas húmedo situado en las provincias de BURGOS, LA RIOJA Y SORIA (y es ahí donde nace el río Duero/Douro). Esas montañas tienen precipitaciones de 700/900 mm (mucho menos que Cantabrica, Pirineos o Sistema Central o montañas del Sur de España). Los meses mas húmedos pueden ser Mayo y Junio y el verano no es muy seco. El árbol mas común es el PINUS SILVESTRIS.
> 
> ...



Sim exacto Duero mt bem... eu já tinha esse pressentimento q Burgos fosse a capital de provincia mais fria de Espanha.... vejo que existem dias de Janeiro em que as temperaturas descem aos -10 graus com relativa facilidade.
Julgo que na região de Castilha Guadalajara e Toledo são tambem cidades muito frias no Inverno mas não tanto como Burgos....


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 18:21)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> ALGO MAIS
> 
> A PROVINCIA DE BURGOS E ÚNICA, NA MINHA OPINIAÓ.
> 
> ...



Sim já tive para ir a Burgos e Soria de ferias... este ano como vou uma semana a Estocolmo não vou poder ir mas talvez em Outubro/Novembro irei a essa zona de Espanha que deve ser deslumbrante... a todos os niveis... e no Outono já dá para sentir aqueles ventos frios gelidos que vem Extremo Norte Atlantico ehehehe.... mas julgo que as massas continetais da europa central já se devem sentir ai nessa região visto que já se encontram numa longitude mais oriental... da penisula...


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *

ATAPUERCA, VESTIGIOS HOMINIDOS MAIS ANTIGUOS DA EUROPA

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_de_Atapuerca

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ism-ZIAK0v0"]YouTube- TESOROS DE ATAPUERCA[/ame]


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 18:31)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> ATAPUERCA, VESTIGIOS HOMINIDOS MAIS ANTIGUOS DA EUROPA
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_de_Atapuerca
> 
> YouTube- TESOROS DE ATAPUERCA





Continuou achar e acredito que o Homem de Needertal existiu em grande numero na Penisula Iberica e que tenham existido Hibridos entre o homem Needertal e o HomoSapiens alias foi encontrada nas montanhas do oeste de Portugal no ano 25.000 A.C um esquelto de uma criança com as carateristicas e adns do homem de Needertal mas com a particularidade de eles se terem extinto na europa 30.000 A.C algo se passou???


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim exacto Duero mt bem... eu já tinha esse pressentimento q Burgos fosse a capital de provincia mais fria de Espanha.... vejo que existem dias de Janeiro em que as temperaturas descem aos -10 graus com relativa facilidade.
> Julgo que na região de Castilha Guadalajara e Toledo são tambem cidades muito frias no Inverno mas não tanto como Burgos....



-10ºC e calor en Burgos

DICIEMBRE 2009

        Max. Min.
23/12......7.3,,,,,,,1.1 
22/12......7.0.......4.4         
21/12......4.4*.....-13.2 * 
20/12.....-2.2*.....-17.1* 
19/12......2.4*.....-10.6 *
18/12.....-0.1*.....-14.0 *
17/12.....-0.6......-2.0 
16/12.......0.7..... -8.4         
15/12.......0.2.....-2.7 
14/12.......1.6..... -2.5     
13/12.....10.5....... 0.0


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> ATAPUERCA, VESTIGIOS HOMINIDOS MAIS ANTIGUOS DA EUROPA
> 
> http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sierra_de_Atapuerca
> 
> YouTube- TESOROS DE ATAPUERCA



Esta região de Burgos deve ser bem rica na plantação e na cultura de trigo de certeza...


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Continuou achar e acredito que o Homem de Needertal existiu em grande numero na Penisula Iberica e que tenham existido Hibridos entre o homem Needertal e o HomoSapiens alias foi encontrada nas montanhas do oeste de Portugal no ano 25.000 A.C um esquelto de uma criança com as carateristicas e adns do homem de Needertal mas com a particularidade de eles se terem extinto na europa 30.000 A.C algo se passou???



Si, eu lei o estudio, é mesmo asim. En cuestiones de paleontología penso que e mais o que nao conhecemos do que conhecemos. Conhecemos como moito o 10%, nao mais. Esa é a mia opiniao.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Ha un forero en meteored chamase OBARENES. Ele faz os melhores reportagems de esa maravilhosa provincia. 

Para mi os melhores reportages de meteored.

Merece moito. 
http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...tana/el+otonal+canon+de+sobron-t109047.0.html

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...rque+natural+de+montes+obarenes-t89210.0.html

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...ancorbo+y+mi+frustracion+losina-t92367.0.html


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

*re: Diversidade climática *

*OJO GUAREÑA, PARAISO DEL ESPELEÓLOGO*

*Ojo de Guareña: el mayor complejo subterráneo, explorado, del mundo  
*

 A unos cien kilómetros al norte de Burgos, en las mismísimas entrañas de las merindades españolas, se enconden más de cien kilómetros de galerías subterráneas, contituyendo hasta la fecha el mayor complejo subterráneo, explorado, del mundo: Ojo de Guareña. Un alarde de natural y laberíntica arquitectura tornada en infinita belleza, en agrestes y oscuros pasadizos repletos de azarosas esculturas que, sempiternos, acogen a cuantos osan adentrarse en tan impresionante universo.   



 En la zona meridional de la Cordillera Cantábrica, a unos cien kilómetros de Burgos, muy cerca ya, de los municipios de Villarcayo y Espinosa de los Monteros, bajo los suelos de entrañables pueblecitos como Cornejo, Torme, Buitrera, Villamartín o Cueva, en la Merindaz de Sotocueva, se ubica la formación rocosa caliza y dolomítica que constituye el impresionante paisaje de Ojo de Guareña. Y en su interior el fluir de los ríos Guareña y Trema, introducidos desde el principio de los tiempos bajo el manto de margas y tierras arcillosas de estas lindes castellanas. Todo ello circulando bajo localidades y abruptos terrenos da lugar a extraordinario y hermosísimo complejo karstico de Ojo de Guareña.

Todo un fabuloso universo de galerías y pasadizos, de roca, arena y agua, torres, pozos, salas, oquedades y barrancos soterrados, misteriosas figuras torneadas con el devenir de los siglos, vacios y presencias en forma de caprichosas estalagmitas y estalactitas que regalan generosas su voluptuosas figuras.

Numerosas cavernas conforman el complejo.: Cueva de la palomera, Cueva de Cornejo, Cueva de Kaite, Cueva de Covaneira, Sima de Dolencias, Sima de Racimo, Sumidero de Guareña… Tal vez por su accesibilidad escogemos la entrada de Palomera para iniciar este apasionante viaje por las entrañas de la tierra. Una extensa entrada de 20 x 5 metros nos conduce a una rampa descendente por la que llegamos a la Galería Principal y desde ésta y tras un kilómetros de asombrado paseo nos plantamos en el laberíntico Paso de Alcoy cercano a la Galería Vía de Nuevo Paso. Desde aquí alcanzamos las primeras estribaciones acuíferas de los Gours. En una pequeña embarcación surcamos las aguas, sumidos en un sobrecogedor silencio únicamemte roto por el tronar del agua, ora en rítmicos chapoteos, ora en salvajes torrentes.

Otras galerías aguardan nuestro formaciones estalagmíticas y estalactíticas. Hemos llegado a la Sima de lpaso tornado ahora en ansioso caminar. La Galería de la Esperanza se abre ante nosotros, El sifón, la Galería Terminal, la de Speos, la Galería Estella donde las formas se transforman de manera radical plagando la visita de nuevas y sacrosantas as Dolencias a más de cincuenta metros bajo capa de la Merindaz, y aún nuestra marcha no ha de ser interrumpida. Delante nos esperan las rojizas galerías de los Italianos, o la del Aburrimiento. Llegados a este punto, el asombro nos sobrepone al cansancio, a la oscuridad y a la humedad constante, recibiendo como premio a nuestro tesón alcanzar la magnífica caverna de en la que los pobladores primitivos dejaron su mística impronta. Y desde aquí a la Cueva de San Bernabé con salida a la homónima ermita. *Pero antes de acceder al exterior la presencia del paso humano nos sorprende en la Cueva de las Huellas, en la que en 1969 se descubrieran huellas de homínidos de una antigüedad superior a los 15.000 años.*
*La Ermita rupestre, con fachada de sillar al exterior, conserva una imagen de San Tirso del siglo XIII y pinturas en su bóveda, que relatan los martirios de San Tirso y los milagros de San Tirso y San Bernabé.*

Para finalizar esta impresionante aventura visitaríamos las grutas de Diputación, la Galería Victoria, o La Sala Guipúzcoa entre otras muchas que se adentran en un interminable rosario de dédalos perdidos más allá de lo imaginable.

Pero aún no hemos finalizado nuestro periplo, fuera nos espera el inmenso cielo y las bellas poblaciones y hospitalarias gentes que ocupan estas tierras.

DOCUMENTAL CON IMAGENES EN 3D DEL MAYOR COMPLEJO DE CAVERNAS DE EUROPA OCCIDENTAL


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 19:13)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> *OJO GUAREÑA, PARAISO DEL ESPELEÓLOGO*
> 
> *Ojo de Guareña: el mayor complejo subterráneo, explorado, del mundo
> *
> ...





Não tenho som neste PC daqui a pouco tenho de ver com cuidado e atenção estes excelentes videos....estamos aprender algo aqui...


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 19:16)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Una curiosidad histórica. 

BURGOS é a única provincia española con nome germánico, pois deriva de BURG (cidade) como Rotemburg, Strasbourg, Hamburgo, etc.....

As outras provincias ha nomes celtas, latinos, árabes (ao sul), iberos, o desconhecidos, mais Burgos e a única de nome germánica.

Ainda mais e conhecido que os visigodos establecieronse moitos nas montanhas do Este de Burgos e Norte de Soria, e ainda hoje ha pobos con restos visigodos, alguns ata con nome germánica, como TANIÑE, que deriva de TAN (pino abeto no antiguo germánico).  Ainda hoje estos pobos ten proporçao bastante mais alta de loiros e olhos azuis que o resto do país.

E probable o Este de Burgos e Norte de Soria a área con mais forte presencia e influencia visigoda da toda España.


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 19:21)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Una curiosidad histórica.
> 
> BURGOS é a única provincia española con nome germánico, pois deriva de BURG (cidade) como Rotemburg, Strasbourg, Hamburgo, etc.....
> 
> ...



sim sim sem duvida... já tinha pensado nisso...


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 19:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Ainda lembro a mulher do hotel, primeria pessoa que eu vi, loira e olhos azuis, mais despois vi que nao é nada estraño en esos pobos das montañas do Este de Burgos e Norte de Soria, por vezes eu olhava pra eles e parecioume que de 5 pessoas 2 foram loiros e de olhos azuis, e tudos moito branquinhos, os que nao eran asim mesmo eran branquinhos, e castanhos claros, mais nao encontrei nenhumo moreno de pele como acontece en todo o país e mais no Sul.
Os estudios geneticos que lhes fizeram indicaram a maior porcentagem de haplotipo masculino I da tuda a peninsula (35% aprox), cando a media é pouco mais do 10%.

E tudos eles ten cara simetrica, tanto homes como mulheres sao tranquilos, e con expreçao inteligente, nao vi pesoas desagradables de caras ou caracter. 

Falo de una zona moito delimitada, montañas do Este de Burgos e Norte de Soria. Eles ten vestigios arqueológicos dos visigodos e forte impronta. 
Pobos como Vinuesa, Covaleda, Duruelo (onde nace o Duero/Duero).


----------



## frederico (15 Jul 2010 às 19:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> sim sim sem duvida... já tinha pensado nisso...



E tanto quanto sei, Burgos é  considerada por muitos autores a cidade-mãe da língua castelhana, língua essa que tem muitas diferenças em relação ao galaico-português, leonês, asturiano ou catalão, e foi buscar algumas coisas às línguas germânicas em termos de pronúncia de alguns sons


----------



## SocioMeteo (15 Jul 2010 às 19:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> E tanto quanto sei, Burgos é  considerada por muitos autores a cidade-mãe da língua castelhana, língua essa que tem muitas diferenças em relação ao galaico-português, leonês, asturiano ou catalão, e foi buscar algumas coisas às línguas germânicas em termos de pronúncia de alguns sons



Faz todo o sentido... alias a posição de Burgos é bem estrategica se retirarmos a faixa Galaico/Portuguesa Burgos fica numa posição central do Norte de Espanha,deve ter tido uma importancia historica muito interessante e estrategica.


----------



## duero (15 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *

E verdade, o Burgos e berce do castelhano, mais o germánico nao e tanto fonética como léxico guerreiro y sobre tudo a mitología da Velha Castilla e mesma que a dos nibelungos. A historia de como nasce Castilla, a historia do AZOR o HALCÓN (FALCAO) E MESMA QUE OS GERMÁNICOS.

MAIS. ..............a diferencia fonetica nao e tanto germánica se nao vasca, Ainda ao Norte de Burgos falavase basco ha 200 anos, e o castelhano ten moita influencia de eles. 
A mais importante e que faz maior diferencia con as outras linguas latinas e a perdida da F en moitas palabras.

FILHO     FILLO     FILL    FIL    FIGLIO    HIJO
FORNO    FORNO   FORN   FORN  FORNO   HORNO
FARINHA  FARIÑA  FARINE FARINE FARINA HARINA
FAZER     FACER    FAR    FARE     FACERE  HACER

A perdida da F ao iniciio de moitas palabras en exclusiva do castelhano frente as outras linguas latinas. Iso e a influencia basca, pois...O VASCO NAO TEN O SON "F", ELES NAO PRONUNCIABAN O SON E POR ISO MOITAS PALABRAS PERDERAN A "F".


----------



## Pek (15 Jul 2010 às 23:59)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Este post lo escribimos otro forero y yo el 15 de febrero de 2010 en el seguimiento de Castilla y León. Esta referido a días consecutivos de máxima bajo cero (o muy cercana), no tanto a las mínimas:

 Burgos (min;max. en ºc)

13 Diciembre 2009: -0,2; 1,6
14 Diciembre 2009: -2,5; -0,2
15 Diciembre 2009: -2,7; 0,7
16 Diciembre 2009: -8,4; -0,6
17 Diciembre 2009: -9,0; -0,2
18 Diciembre 2009: -14,0; 2,4
19 Diciembre 2009: -11,2; -2,2
*20 Diciembre 2009: -17,1; -2,5*    (la mínima del 21 todavía fue de -13,2 ºC)

06 Enero 2010: -1,0; 3,0
07 Enero 2010: -2,9; 0,7
08 Enero 2010: -4,4; -2,1
09 Enero 2010: -9,0; -2,5
10 Enero 2010: -15,0; -2,4  
11 Enero 2010: -5,7; 0,7

25 Enero 2010: -0,9; 3,7
26 Enero 2010: -2,1; 2,5
27 Enero 2010: -3,2; -1,2 (el 28 la mínima bajó hasta los -5,7 ºC)

10 Febrero 2010: -1,0; 3,4
11 Febrero 2010: -5,4; -0,6
12 Febrero 2010: -5,5; 0,2
13 Febrero 2010: -3,3; -1,5
14 Febrero 2010: -4,4; -0,8
15 Febrero 2010: -5,4; 

etc.

Burgos-oeste:

                     MAX    MIN   
13 Diciembre   2,3    -1,2          
14 Diciembre   0,8    -2,1     
15 Diciembre   1,3    -4,2     
16 Diciembre  -1,2    -6,5        
17 Diciembre  -0,7   -12,6       
18 Diciembre  -0,1    -8,2        
19 Diciembre  -2,8   -13,9       
*20 Diciembre  -3,3   -16,4 * 

5 DÍAS CONSECUTIVOS BAJO CERO


Comentar que el 10 de Enero la temperatura minima fue de -16,0ºC según indica el informe mensual de la AEMET : http://www.aemet.es/es/noticias/2010/02/climaticoenero2010

                MAX  MIN   
07 Enero   0,7   -3,3           
08 Enero  -1,9   -5,1            
09 Enero  -3,3  -10,2       
*10 Enero  -4,4  -16,3* 
11 Enero   0,8   -5,3    

3 DÍAS CONSECUTIVOS BAJO CERO


                  MAX   MIN  
10 Febrero    2.8  -3.3   
11 Febrero   -0.2  -5.0  
12 Febrero   -0.1  -5.1  
13 Febrero   -1.4  -3.4  
14 Febrero   -0.8  -3.9  
15 Febrero   -0.6  -5.5     * Máxima por ahora


4 DÍAS CONSECUTIVOS BAJO CERO (POR AHORA)

Localidades de la provincia de Burgos: -23 ºC. No os perdais este reportaje. Parecen las estepas siberianas o las grandes llanuras canadienses:

http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...evero+al+nw+de+burgos+23+ordmc-t113914.0.html


Esto es sólo un ejemplo de lo que puede llegar a hacer en Burgos (y en medias no ha sido un invierno excesivamente frío en Burgos ni de lejos) Y en cuanto a nieve, pffff. Una nevada de 70 cm en plena ciudad en 2004 por ejemplo.

 Lo de que sea la capital más fría de España en invierno es matizable. Soria probablemente es más fría pero tiene la estación en medio de un polígono industrial (rodeada, por tanto, de asfalto por todos lados) en ladera con abundante tráfico de camiones. Un desastre. Hay otras dos estaciones en Soria capital y entorno bastante mejor colocadas que arrojan medias aritméticas en enero en el entorno de los 0ºC. Todos los foreros locales insisten en ese hecho constantemente.

 Un saludo


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2010 às 00:09)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Prestar atenção às diferenças entre o Mediterrâneo Ocidental e o Mediterrâneo Oriental



Não tem a precisão e o rigor do AEMET, mas é curioso.
Muito interessantes, estes últimos diálogos, que só me fizeram querer conhecer melhor a região de Burgos, que só conheço de passagem.


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 02:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Aquí vive el otro abeto autóctono de Iberia, _Abies alba_. Su rango habitual va de los 900 a los 2200 msnm. Pongo el ejemplo del entorno de Urdiceto (Huesca) a unos 1800 msnm (medias mensuales aritméticas en ºC; y precipitación en mm.). En esta zona concreta no sube mucho más arriba:

En -3,3;          81   
Fb -3,9;          60
Mr -1,6;          55
Ab  0,5;         104
My  4,0;         155
Jn   9,6;         120
Jl   13,3;         107
Ag  12,0;         116
Sp  9,2;          109
Oc  4,3;          114
Nv  -0,1;         122
Dc  -2,8;         78
Anual: 3,4;      1221

 Fijaos en la precipitación estival. Muy alta. Se suele decir que _Abies alba_ necesita como mínimo 300 mm de precipitación en verano, aunque en realidad puede sobrevivir con algo menos en lugares bien orientados y con excelente suelo.
 Por curiosidad os pongo los datos del lugar probablemente (por si acaso algún otro pico pirenaico lo es aún más) más frío, no sólo de la Península, sino de todo el sur de Europa, Europa Occidental, Europa Central y Oriental a excepción de los altos macizos de los Alpes Centrales y Nororientales y del Cáucaso Central:

Macizo del Aneto (datos para el pico: 3404 msnm). Media normal anual estimada 1961-1990 de -5,0 ºC. Medias aritméticas mensuales en ºC:

En -10,5         
Fb -11,4      
Mr  -9,8      
Ab  -8,7     
My  -4,4    
Jn   -0,5    
Jl    3,0    
Ag   2,8    
Sp   0,6    
Oc  -3,4      
Nv  -7,8     
Dc  -9,7     
Anual: -5,0

Por algo conserva glaciares el Macizo. 

Bien, pues esto también es la Península Ibérica.

Saludos


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 03:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Y esto también, fijaos qué precipitación estival (1971-2000)

 ARTICUTZA-PORTERIA 660 msnm (Navarra). Precipitación media mensual en mm: 
Enero 238
Febrero 237
Marzo 238 
Abril 261 
Mayo 222
*Junio 144 
Julio 161
Agosto 144 
Septiembre 174*
Octubre 250
Noviembre 292
Diciembre 239 
Anual 2598. En precipitación total anual hay lugares con valores más altos que los de esta estación.

 Y ésta, Cabo de Gata-Faro (Almería. Precipitación en mm. 1961-2003):

Enero 17    
Febrero 19    
Marzo 16    
Abril 12    
Mayo 10    
Junio 3    
Julio 0    
Agosto 1    
Septiembre 4    
Octubre 24    
Noviembre 21    
Diciembre 23    
*Anual 150 * 

 El próximo día algunas localidades catalanas sorprendentes . Buenas noches


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2010 às 04:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Uma coisa que este tópico prova é a falta de rigor no ensino da Geografia em Portugal, e a falta de cultura científica sobre clima por parte dos portugueses. Existe uma ideia pré-concebida de que a Espanha é algures um país seco e quente, quando na realidade tem vastas áreas com Verões chuvosos ou com Invernos bem frios, ou mesmo Verões muito frescos. 

Em relação a Portugal, nas escolas, quando andei no básico, só me disseram asneiras. Aprendi que o Norte era Atlântico e o Sul Mediterrânico, os Verões secos e os Invernos chuvosos, e pouco mais. Penso que deveria haver um pouco mais de rigor em relação a estas coisas no ensino obrigatório. Um aluno do 9.º ano está em condições de aprender o que é um Csa ou um Csb, que quase todo o território tem um clima do tipo Mediterrânico, o que é a barreira de condensação do Noroeste, a Terra Fria ou a Terra Quente, e as diferenças a norte e a sul da barreira Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela, como também está em condições de relacionar estas características climáticas com a presença das espécies mais emblemáticas da nossa flora, aprendendo por exemplo que em portugal não existem «carvalhos» mas sim carvalho-roble, carvalho-negral, carvalho-cerquinho, sobreiro, azinheira, caravalho-de-monchique, carrasco e carvalho-lusitano. 

Quando falo em rigor no ensino, refiro-me a pequenos pormenores como este que permitem a formação de cidadãos mais inteligentes, cultos e com mais capacidade de participar na sociedade civil.


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2010 às 12:08)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Correcto, frederico...o ensino de geografia em Portugal é tremendamente impreciso..

No que toca ás zonas humidas de cadiz, suponho que até ás cotas 500-600m as precipitações elevadas se reunem com temperaturas medias mensais sempre acima de 10º e com 2-4 meses com Tmed acima de 20º...o que acaba por ser muito analogo a monchique
Suponho que as serras do litoral alentejano e do caldeirão tambem poderão ostentar caracteristicas que ao fim ao cabo são permissivas ao desenvolvimento de florestas com especimes macronesicos.

Muito interessantes são tambem as temperaturas elevadas que caracterizam o vale do mira, uma das melhores regiões agricolas da europa

No que toca á continentalidade, em Portugal, talvez se começem a sentir os seus efeitos, principalmente a nivel térmico, a este dos 8ºW, principalmente no interior norte e centro, embora o centro de espanha tenda a registar mesmo a nivel de precipitações, o tipico caracter continental

A nossa peninsula é interessantissima, não só na diversidade climatica, como na diversidade geomorfológica, muito interessantes esses relatos do complexo de grutas do vale do Ebro!


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 12:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

VILLAFRANCA DEL CID.40º26'N. 1123 metros de altitud.

SANTA MARIA (FREGRESIA DE MANTEIGA, cerca de CRUZ DAS JOGADAS). 40º26'N. 1000 metros aprox.

VILLAFRANCA DEL CID

En........3'2......26
Fb........4'0......34
Mr........6'5......44
Ab........7'5......28
My.......10'0....,96
Jn........13'6.....75
Jl.........19'0.....51
Ag.......18'6.....31
Sp.......15'4.....81
Oc.......10'0....91
Nv........6'5.....58
Dc........3'2.....65

Año......9'7ºC.....680mm

No conozco el clima de Manteigas, pero seguramente las temperaturas de invierno son similares. 
Seguro que el verano en Manteigas es mas fresco y no es tan caluroso como en la localidad española.
Las precipitaciones de Manteigas seguro son mucho mas altas, seguro mas de 1000 mm, y en la localidad española no llegan a 700 mm
Las precipiaciones de Manteigas serán mas invernales.

Manteigas será mas nivoso en invierno, por frio y lluvia. 
Manteigas será mas fresco en el verano. 

Villafranca del Cid no tiene mucha nieve, pues es invierno seco.
Villafranca del Cid es mas caluroso en verano.

Son dificiles las estancias en esas zonas pues al contrario que en la zona portuguesa hay poca nieve en invierno.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 12:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Correcto, frederico...o ensino de geografia em Portugal é tremendamente impreciso..
> 
> No que toca ás zonas humidas de cadiz, suponho que até ás cotas 500-600m as precipitações elevadas se reunem com temperaturas medias mensais sempre acima de 10º e com 2-4 meses com Tmed acima de 20º...o que acaba por ser muito analogo a monchique
> Suponho que as serras do litoral alentejano e do caldeirão tambem poderão ostentar caracteristicas que ao fim ao cabo são permissivas ao desenvolvimento de florestas com especimes macronesicos.
> ...



ZONA HÚMEDA DE CADIZ A MENOS DE 400 metros de altitud.

UBRIQUE. 36º41'N. 337 metros altitud.

En......10......186
Fb......10'5... 181
Mr......13......176
Ab......14'5.....94
My......17'6....73
Jn.......21......25
Jl........24........2
Ag.......24.......5
Sp......21'6.....41
Oc......18......107
Nv......13'8....147
Dc..... 10'6....173

Año.....16'6ºC....1210mm

Comparamos con local anterior de VILLAFRANCA DEL CID.

UBRIQUE practicamente llueve el doble que en VILLAFRANCA DEL CID.

MAS.

PRECIPITACINES DE MAYO A SEPTIEMBRE.

UBRIQUE: 146 mm (12%).
VILLAFRANCA DEL CID: 334 mm (49 %).

PRECIPITACIONES JULIO Y AGOSTO

UBRIQUE: 7 mm (menos del 1%)
VILLAFRANCA DEL CID: 82 mm (12%).

PRECIPITACIONES DE DICIEMBRE A MARZO.

UBRIQUE: 716 mm (59%).
VILLAFRANCA DEL CID: 169 mm (25%).


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 12:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *

NORESTE DE ESPAÑA (CATALUÑA)

ALP. 42º22'N. 1158 metros de altitud.

En.......2'0.....20
Fb.......3'5.....27
Mr.......7'0.....47
Ab......10'0....46
*My......13'0....73*
Jn.......16'5....53
*Jl........19'0....61*
*Ag......18'8....74*
*Sp......15'8....64*
Oc......11'6....51
Nv.......5'9.....20
Dc.......1'4.....44

Año.......10'4ºC.....580 mm


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

*re: Diversidade climática *

GIRONA. 41º59'N. 70 metros de altitud.

En.....7'0.....36
Fb.....8'5.....43
Mr....11'0....86
Ab....13'5....68
My....17'0...64
Jn.....20'5...55
Jl......23'5...43
Ag....23'3...57
Sp....21'0....86
Oc....16'0....91
Nv....11'3....55
Dc.....8'0....57

Año...15ºC....740mm

A pesar de su latitud tiene 4 MESES CON MEDIAS SUPERIORES A 20ºC.


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 13:16)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Mucho más llamativo que Alp (me sorprende su elevada temperatura en enero para lo que es aquella zona. Probablemente se deba a la situación de la estación). Camprodon (Girona) 980 msnm:

En.......1,0.....43
Fb.......2,8.....64
Mr.......5,4.....70
Ab......8,7......100
My......11,2....126
*Jn........15,6...150
Jl........18,1....102
Ag......17,5.....120
Sp......15'2.....107*
Oc......10,1....106
Nv.......5'0.....102
Dc.......1'8.....64
An.......9,4.....1154


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Por mi parte podemos ver EL MEDITERRANEO ORIENTAL y constatar que Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa, pero tampoco es el mas tórrido y caluroso ni un desierto. Ni el que menos llueve, ni es el país con veranos mas largos y calurosos.
Y tampoco Portugal es el país de inviernos suaves o tan suaves que se dice.

Creo que podemos comenzar por:

*GRECIA.*

Recordemos TRIPOLIS

TRIPOLIS (GRECIA). 37º31'N. 661 mtrs. sobre el mar, misma latitud que el BARRAGEM DE SANTA CLARA, pero este está a 150 metros de altitud aprox.

En...... 5'3..... 127
Fb...... 6'1..... 104
Mr...... 7'7....... 94
Ab.... 11'5....... 62
My.... 15'4....... 51
Jn..... 20'1....... 36
Jl...... 23'1....... 20
Ag.... 22'9....... 13
Sp.... 19'3....... 37
Oc.... 15'5....... 82
Nv.... 10'5......133
Dc..... 7'1...... 178

Año.... 13'7ºC...... 937 mm

Tres meses por encima de 20ºC.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 13:20)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Pek disse:


> Mucho más llamativo que Alp (me sorprende su elevada temperatura en enero para lo que es aquella zona. Probablemente se deba a la situación de la estación). Camprodon (Girona) 980 msnm:
> 
> En.......1,0.....43
> Fb.......2,8.....64
> ...



Son frecuentes en esa zona las inversiones térmicas y los días de niebla cerrada, que hacen que la temperatura no suba mucho, por contra zonas mas altas pueden tener temperaturas algo mas altas, e incluso en algunos lugares la vegetación mediterranea se encuentra a mas altura que la eurosiberiana.


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 13:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Y éste 

Adrall (Lleida): *630* msnm

En.......*0'0*.....30
Fb.......2,0.....32
Mr.......5,4.....49
Ab...... 7'0.....50
My......11'3....73
Jn.......15,3....69
Jl........17,9....52
Ag......17,1....74
Sp......14,7....73
Oc.......9,8....52
Nv.......4,1.....48
Dc.......*0,9*.....44
An.......8,8.....646


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 13:28)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Por mi parte podemos ver EL MEDITERRANEO ORIENTAL y constatar que Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa, pero tampoco es el mas tórrido y caluroso ni un desierto. Ni el que menos llueve, ni es el país con veranos mas largos y calurosos.
> Y tampoco Portugal es el país de inviernos suaves o tan suaves que se dice.
> 
> Creo que podemos comenzar por:
> ...



Em Portugal, valores desses no Inverno só a maior latitude e altitude.
Os Invernos da Grécia são bem mais frios que os de Portugal. Em contra partida, os Verões são mais frescos por cá.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 13:29)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Pek disse:


> Y éste
> 
> Adrall (Lleida): *630* msnm
> 
> ...



Essa região tem já um ritmo da precipitação muito próximo da do clima temperado continental.


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 13:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Fijaos qué altitud y qué temperaturas en los meses centrales del invierno. También en Lleida (Cataluña). Media aritmética en ºC:

ARS (*217* msnm)

*En.......2,8*
Fb.......5,3
Mr.......8,6
Ab......11,9
My......17,0
Jn.......20,8
Jl........23,3
Ag......21,6
Sp......19,4
Oc......13'6
Nv.......6,8
*Dc.......3,3*
An.......12,9


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 13:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Essa região tem já um ritmo da precipitação muito próximo da do clima temperado continental.



Fíjate en este caso el ritmo de precipitación

Ripoll (Girona. 580 msnm)

En.......3,2.....29
Fb.......4,1.....42
Mr.......7'5.....62
Ab......10'2....66
My......13'2....107
Jn.......16'4....*108*
Jl........19'4....*89*
Ag......19,0....*117*
Sp......16,1....*105*
Oc......11'4....75
Nv.......6,6....64
Dc.......3,0.....59
An.......10,8...923


----------



## belem (16 Jul 2010 às 13:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Precipitaciones muy elevadas, pero con muy fuerte seca estival, en Julio y Agosto la precipitación es ridícula.
> 
> Vegetación de quercus faginea, quercus canariensis, quercus suber, prunus, etc.... Nas alturas o abeto pinsapo (abies pinsapo). Los bosques de pinsapo son muy parecidos a los bosques de Centroeuropa aunque el clima es muy distinto.
> 
> ...



Existe algum bosque climácico mediterrânico ou macaronésico na Espanha continental?
Rhododendron ponticum, sub. baeticum existe em Monchique, a que localmente lhe chamam de adelfeira.




duero disse:


> Por mi parte podemos ver EL MEDITERRANEO ORIENTAL y constatar que Portugal no es el país mas frio de Europa, pero tampoco es el mas tórrido y caluroso ni un desierto. Ni el que menos llueve, ni es el país con veranos mas largos y calurosos.
> Y tampoco Portugal es el país de inviernos suaves o tan suaves que se dice.
> 
> Creo que podemos comenzar por:
> ...




Portugal é um país que não é essencialmente um deserto, nem um forno no verão. Tem é uma GRANDE variedade de climas e paisagens.
Tem locais muito quentes no verão, assim como também tem locais frescos.
Tem locais  áridos, assim como tem locais hiperhúmidos.


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2010 às 14:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A região de Portugal mais similar ao mediterraneo é o sotavento Algarvio, nesses locais a SST varia entre os 15-16º em fevereiro e os 24º em agosto, o que se reflecte nas minimas médias muito proximas a 20º ou superiores em alguns locais, no verão,  tambem as maximas médias são elevadas, por volta dos 30º devido ao autentico forno que é o interior alentejano, a N e a extremadura espanhola/vale do guadalquivir a NE/E.
Já os invernos contam com média do mês mais frio em torno dos 11-13º.
A latitude a que se encontra o sotavento varia entre os 36.58ºN no cabo de santa maria e os 37º e pouco na baia de Tavira-VRSA.

Em Portugal, essencialmente a sul de sintra estrela e no vale do Douro tens  locais com 3-4 meses com Tmed acima de 20º ( mesmo no litoral) e mais de metade do ano com Tmed acima de 15º, sendo que no litoral não há meses com Tmed abaixo de 10º.
As precipitações nestes locais são bem variadas...entre os 300-400mm no SE alentejano/tejo internacional e vale do coa/terra quente e os mais de 1100mm em monchique.
 Tambem a diversidade litológica e de relevo conferem a alguns lugares caracteristicas muito próprias.
Acho que Portugal não é menos diversificado que o resto da PI...

Acima de tudo há que louvar o facto de vivermos num local ( PI) que é um microcosmos representativo de vastas areas do globo, que conseguimos ter representadas em muitos cantinhos deste "mini-continente"


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 14:38)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Em Portugal, valores desses no Inverno só a maior latitude e altitude.
> Os Invernos da Grécia são bem mais frios que os de Portugal. Em contra partida, os Verões são mais frescos por cá.



Nao comparar.

Barragem de Santa Clara esta  a 150 metros de altitud. Tripolis a mas de 600 metros. 

Para comparar debemos hacerlo con latitud y altitud similares, es lo que quise hacer cuando comparaba locales del este penínsular de Teruel y locales del Oeste en Portugal. Buscaba misma latitud y altitud.

EXISTE UN LOCAL EN PORTUGAL CON ESA ALTITUD A ESA LATITUD? 
ESO DEBEMOS VER.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 14:43)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Pek disse:


> Y éste
> 
> Adrall (Lleida): *630* msnm
> 
> ...




Seguro existe una fuerte inversión térmica, pues ESCALDES en la misma provincia a 900 metros tiene medias invernales de 5ºC.

Solsona a la misma altitud y Viella a 1000 metros tienen temperaturas invernales superiores. 

Es bien posible que se trate de inversiones térmicas y nieblas, muy comunes por otra parte en el valle del Ebro en general y en la provincia de Lerida en particular.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 14:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Uma coisa que este tópico prova é a falta de rigor no ensino da Geografia em Portugal, e a falta de cultura científica sobre clima por parte dos portugueses. Existe uma ideia pré-concebida de que a Espanha é algures um país seco e quente, quando na realidade tem vastas áreas com Verões chuvosos ou com Invernos bem frios, ou mesmo Verões muito frescos.
> 
> Em relação a Portugal, nas escolas, quando andei no básico, só me disseram asneiras. Aprendi que o Norte era Atlântico e o Sul Mediterrânico, os Verões secos e os Invernos chuvosos, e pouco mais. Penso que deveria haver um pouco mais de rigor em relação a estas coisas no ensino obrigatório. Um aluno do 9.º ano está em condições de aprender o que é um Csa ou um Csb, que quase todo o território tem um clima do tipo Mediterrânico, o que é a barreira de condensação do Noroeste, a Terra Fria ou a Terra Quente, e as diferenças a norte e a sul da barreira Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela, como também está em condições de relacionar estas características climáticas com a presença das espécies mais emblemáticas da nossa flora, aprendendo por exemplo que em portugal não existem «carvalhos» mas sim carvalho-roble, carvalho-negral, carvalho-cerquinho, sobreiro, azinheira, caravalho-de-monchique, carrasco e carvalho-lusitano.
> 
> Quando falo em rigor no ensino, refiro-me a pequenos pormenores como este que permitem a formação de cidadãos mais inteligentes, cultos e com mais capacidade de participar na sociedade civil.



Sim na globalidade concordo com o q diz Frederico o Ensino é muito generalista e considero que a percepção que os português e mesmo os espanhóis tem do seu clima por vezes pouco realista a que corresponde a realidade julgo q isso tem a ver com uma questão cultural social e de mentalidades determinada pelo facto de a partir de 1960 tanto Portugal como Espanha terem tido um crescimento turisitico muito forte e do Sul de Espanha-Baleares  e o Algarve terem sido descobertos pelos ingleses,holandeses,alemães e a partir desse momento tendo em conta que vivemos numa sociedade dominada muito pela visão anglo-saxonica criou-se um pouco a ideia que toda a Península Ibérica o tempo é maravilhoso com muito sol e com praias fantastasticas obviamente que um Inglês quando procura sol praia aguas quentes não vai para as Astúrias,Galiza ou Norte de Centro de Portugal ira para o Sul de Espanha e Algarve e generalizou-se um pouco essa ideia da clima como fosse a Marca dominante do Clima Ibérico ate do ponto de vista comercial e de Marketing resulta eu ate já senti isso, uma vez a uns dois três anos tive a conversa com um casal Holandês que estava muito desiludido com Portugal pois decidiram fazer praia na Lagoa-Albufeira e Aldeia do Meco na 1ª quinzena de Junho e o que se depararam foi com noites frescas de 13,14º com uma Praia com um Mar com Vagas de 4,5 metros agua fria e com o tempo cizento eles ate me disseram que se fosse para isto tinham ficado na Holanda mas depois eu acnselhei-os a visitar Palmela Penisula, de Setúbal serra da Arrábida  Azeitão Castelo de Sesimbra penso que ficaram bem contentes por aquilo que viram- está a ver ao fugirem da praia ficaram a conhecer mais e melhores coisas interessantes da região. 
Comparativamente com Espanha penso que ninguém mesmo os jovens portugueses do ensino Secundário ninguém acha que nas Astúrias e na Galiza as paisagens sejam secas e que o clima seco e quente, mas a verdade é que se olharmos para o Mapa e o Duero já o demonstrou aqui a verdade é que as zonas quentes e secas em Espanha proporcionalmente são muito maiores que em Portugal mas de longe, mesmo a mesma Latitude você na Beira Litoral e Beira Alta tem uma paisagem marcadamente atlântica e na mesma latitude um pouco a norte de Madrid encontra planícies com aspecto muito mais seco e com um clima marcadamente continental, ou seja enquanto que em Portugal a semi-aridez resume-se a uns 100Kms quadrados em zonas muito especificas como o Vale do Guadiana e o Vale do Tejo sem qualquer representatividade naquele Mapa muito interessante fornecido pelo Duero em Espanha por exemplo a sul de Navarra que fica a uma latitude a norte da Penisula Ibérica encontramos esses indícios de aridez. Eu conheço relativamente algumas regiões de Espanha não bem porque julgo q para se conhecer bem um lugar tem de se lá estar uns meses mas por exemplo a paisagem entre Toledo e e Madrid e falamos numa distancia de uns bons 500Kms e´toda ela muito seca e árida apenas tem alguma vegetação perto de algumas serras e montanhas. Obviamente que os efeitos da continentalidade e da precipitação influenciam essa mesma paisagem enquanto que em Portalegre ou Castelo Branco estamos a 180kms do Mar lá estamos a 400,500,600 kms e isso não pode ser ignorado. 
Por isso é que volto a dizer a grande riqueza de Portugal o facto de termos uma riqueza tão grande a nível de produtos agrícolas iguarias tantas especificidades que nos permitem ter de tudo um pouco deve-se a esta influencia atlântica a esta localização suigenris do nosso território a Oeste que eu digo mais é caso único e exclusivo único na Europa mas que nos portugueses infelizmente  ainda não acordamos para isso e continuamos a colar a imagem de Portugal sempre ao Mediterrâneo quanto a mim mal.


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 14:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Nao comparar.
> 
> Barragem de Santa Clara esta  a 150 metros de altitud. Tripolis a mas de 600 metros.
> 
> ...



Da mesma latitude não encontro, mas coloco aqui os dados de Portalegre.

Portalegre 600m - 39°17'N - Normal 1971 / 2000	


```
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez	Ano
(ºC) 8,6	9,4	11,5	12,4	15,3	19,9	23,6	23,5	21,2	16,2	12,1	9,5	15,3
(mm) 110	96	63	78	68	32	8	9	42	98	115	136	855
```

É natural que os Invernos na Grécia sejam mais frios pois aquela região fica mais próxima da fonte das massas de ar frio (Europa de Leste e Rússia). O Verão também é naturalmente mais quente na Grécia pois o Mediterrâneo oriental apresenta água muito mais quente que a do Atlântico nesses meses.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 14:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Encontre esto


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Existe algum bosque climácico mediterrânico ou macaronésico na Espanha continental?
> Rhododendron ponticum, sub. baeticum existe em Monchique, a que localmente lhe chamam de adelfeira.
> 
> 
> ...





Esses locais secos e muito quentes em Portugal comparativamente com Espanha continuam a ser a excepção e não a regra. Nos portugueses cometemos muito este erro olhamos sempre para nos proprios e falamos como nos proprios por vezes convencendo-nos a nos proprios de coisas que não são bem verdades e nunca pensamos como os outros olham para nos, comparativamente e propocionalmente com Espanha Portugal é um Jardim suave e muito mais fresco que Espanha, claro que existem excepções e muito bem como o Belem tem vindo aqui a enunciar Vale do Guadiana Vale do Tejo mas são excepções a regra é toda a Beira Litoral Beira Alta, Minho, Extremadura, Alto Alentejo, Litoral Alentejano, Tras-Montes mais de metade do pais onde a semi-aridez e  tempo torrido não são seguramente a imagem de marca dessas regiões.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 15:08)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> En esas zonas de España donde la precipitacion en algunos casos no llega a 400 mm pero distribuidas en primavera y verano y EN SUELOS CALIZOS y de AMPLIA CONTINENTALIDAD es donde crece el PINUS NIGRA, de hasta 40 metros de altura y hay muy buenos bosques.
> 
> Como veis el hecho de que la pluviosidad no llegue a 400/500 mm no significa que no haya bosques o sea desierto.



Penso que seja este o Mapa como podemos constactar no territorio portugues não aparece sequer a infomação de numa região com percipitação para ter uma paisagem semi-arida .


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Por isso é que volto a dizer a grande riqueza de Portugal o facto de termos uma riqueza tão grande a nível de produtos agrícolas iguarias tantas especificidades que nos permitem ter de tudo um pouco deve-se a esta influencia atlântica a esta localização suigenris do nosso território a Oeste que eu digo mais é caso único e exclusivo único na Europa mas que nos portugueses infelizmente  ainda não acordamos para isso e continuamos a colar a imagem de Portugal sempre ao Mediterrâneo quanto a mim mal.



Portugal tem clima mediterrâneo, mas isto não quer dizer que seja igual ao sul de Itália ou à Grécia. Como é bem visível no mapa colocado pelo duero, os valores da amplitude térmica anual são baixos, muito por influência do oceano atlântico. Mas essa influência não anula as características "mediterrânicas" do clima em grande parte do território de Portugal continental.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 15:19)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Portugal tem clima mediterrâneo, mas isto não quer dizer que seja igual ao sul de Itália ou à Grécia. Como é bem visível no mapa colocado pelo duero, os valores da amplitude térmica anual são baixos, muito por influência do oceano atlântico. Mas essa influência não anula as características "mediterrânicas" do clima em grande parte do território de Portugal continental.



Concordo plenamente não as anula totalmente mas tambem é verdade que a infuencia atlantica e posição geografica de Portugal dão-lhes caracteristicas e especificidades quase unicas no territorio europeu nomeadamente nos paises mediterraneos, num pais marcadamente mediterraneo é impossivel produzir-se aguardente genero conhaque como se produz na região de Amarante produzir-se vinhos em quase todo o territorio(sim porque ao contrario do que muita gente pensa o clima mediterraneo mais frio no Inverno mais quente no Verão com percepitação abaixo dos 400mm não é bom para a cultura vinicula os bons vinhos fazem-se em climas de transição-Portugal,Norte,Centro de Espanha,Toscania,etc) incluindo Vinhos Verdes, enfim a existencia de Trufas,etc so são possiveis devido a singularidade quase unica no meu entender do territorio portugues.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 15:24)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Existe algum bosque climácico mediterrânico ou macaronésico na Espanha continental?
> Rhododendron ponticum, sub. baeticum existe em Monchique, a que localmente lhe chamam de adelfeira.
> 
> 
> ...



Bosques macaronesicos como tal solo en Cadiz y Málaga. 
Existen lugares con especies macaronesicas dentro de bosques eurosiberianos y mediterraneos, en otros puntos del país.

Tabla 1. Áreas de Prunus lusitanica en la Península Ibérica (Santiago, 2002)
Áreas principales Áreas secundarias
Denominación N.º de loc.

*1. Sª de Gerês 31 *
2. El Bierzo 1 
3. Pirineo Occidental-Montes Vascos 5 
4. Montseny-Guillerías 14 
*5. Sª da Estrela, Açor e Buçaco 33*
6. Sª de Gredos 10
*7. Villuercas-Montes de Toledo 33*
8. Valles de Ruesga y Mena 2
9. Sª de la Demanda 1
10. Sª de Gata 1
11. Sª de Sintra 1


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 15:25)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Pela classificação climática de Koppen podemos considerar dois grandes grupos no clima Mediterrâneo.
O Csa – clima mediterrâneo com verão quente e o Csb – clima mediterrâneo com verão fresco. 
O Csa é característico de toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo e também do sul de Portugal. 
O Csb já é mais característico do litoral centro e norte de Portugal. Podemos também encontrar este tipo de clima (Csb) em algumas áreas do litoral da Califórnia, do Chile ou do Sul da África do Sul. Regiões estas com uma forte influência oceânica.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Pela classificação climática de Koppen podemos considerar dois grandes grupos no clima Mediterrâneo.
> O Csa – clima mediterrâneo com verão quente e o Csb – clima mediterrâneo com verão fresco.
> O Csa é característico de toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo e também do sul de Portugal.
> O Csb já é mais característico do litoral centro e norte de Portugal. Podemos também encontrar este tipo de clima (Csb) em algumas áreas do litoral da Califórnia, do Chile ou do Sul da África do Sul. Regiões estas com uma forte influência oceânica.



eu ate vou mais longe julgo que quase todos os sub-climas temperados associada pela classificação climática de Koppen podem ser encontrados na Penisula Iberica em Portugal nestes 2 sub-climas obviamente que teremos sempre um clima Mediterraneo pois quase todas as regiões de Portugal tem sempre no minimo 1,2 meses secos ano, mas julgo q no caso do Csb as caracteristicas que o aproximam a um clima temperado maritimo csc,Cfb ou Cfa( Tras-Montes e Beira Alta)são muito maiores que o que as aproximam de um Clima Mediterraneo, refiro-me valores de Percipitação,150-200 dias de chuva ano, temperaturas medias entre os 12-15º graus, noites de verão frescas, enfim entre outros aspectos, penso que a unica coisa que os faz Mediterraneos é so mesmo 1,2 meses secos de resto eu pelo que observo leio não dislumbro muito mais caracteristicas. 
Mas como se pode ver nos Mapas o sub-clima Csb na europa é quase exclusivo de Portugal.


----------



## duero (16 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

*re: Diversidade climática *






VALENCIA. 39º29'N. 13 metros. Latitud muy similar a Lisboa.

En.....11'0......32
Fb.....11'5......30
Mr.....13'5......34
Ab.....15'2......35
My.....18'5......35
Jn......21'5......22
Jl.......24'5.......9
Ag.....24'8.......15
Sp.....22'7.......64
Oc.....18'8.......96
Nv.....14'5.......54
Dc.....11'7.......42

Año....17'4ºC.....468 mm.


----------



## Pek (16 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

duero disse:


> Seguro existe una fuerte inversión térmica, pues ESCALDES en la misma provincia a 900 metros tiene medias invernales de 5ºC.
> 
> Solsona a la misma altitud y Viella a 1000 metros tienen temperaturas invernales superiores.
> 
> Es bien posible que se trate de inversiones térmicas y nieblas, muy comunes por otra parte en el valle del Ebro en general y en la provincia de Lerida en particular.



Lo de Escales no puede ser más que un error. Es absolutamente imposible que en el lugar en que está ese pantano se registren esas temperaturas medias. Yo conozco bien la zona y, lo dicho, es ABSOLUTAMENTE IMPOSIBLE.

En la cola de dicho pantano, a 845 msnm hay una estación oficial de AEMET en el Pont de Suert y las medias OFICIALES 61-90 son:

En.......*1,6*.....64
Fb.......3'1.....51
Mr.......5,7.....55
Ab.......8,4....95
My......12.4....105
Jn.......16'6....95
Jl........20'0....56
Ag......19'4....82
Sp......16'0....78
Oc......11'0....74
Nv.......5'5.....98
Dc.......2'0.....72
Anual...10.1...922

Un error lo de Escales, sin duda. Ojito con algunas estaciones de la página de Globalbioclimatics de la Universidad Complutense porque presentan errores. Eso sí, en el cómputo general la página es estupenda 

 Por otra parte estoy de acuerdo en que lo de Adrall es una inversión clásica de valles prepirenaicos y prealpinos como hay cientos. Se nota sobre todo en las mínimas y es una dinámica, como digo, clásica en valles cerrados del entorno de cordilleras de entidad. No responde a la dinámica de nieblas y máximas bajas del Valle del Ebro.

 Pero vamos que tampoco es una inversión bestial, que en esa zona hace mucho mucho frío. Os pongo datos de media aritmética del mes más frío de la zona prepirenaica ilerdense. Todos los datos son oficiales de la red de AEMET:

Senterada (660 msnm): 1,7 ºC
Vilaller (960 msnm): 1,6 ºC
Emb. Terradets (*399* msnm): 2,6 ºC
Emb. Talarn (425 msnm): 3,2 ºC
Gavet de la Conca (*380* msnm): 2,8 ºC

 Fíjate en este caso del Valle de Arán como la situación de los pueblos pirenaicos (y con los alpinos pasa igual) de fondo de valle determina su temperatura más allá de la altitud. Temperatura media enero:

Arties (1185 msnm. 1961-1991): 1,6 ºC
Benos (890 msnm. 1966-1993): 0,4 ºC 

 Lleida tiene muchas zonas, ya fuera incluso del entorno prepirenaico con las que probablemente sean las temperaturas invernales más bajas a baja altitud de la Península. Lo cual no quiere decir que sea la zona ibérica más fría   Un ejemplo:

 Tornabous (*290* msnm. 1975-1998): media aritmética de enero 3,0 ºC

 Todos los datos que he puesto son OFICIALES de AEMET.
 Un saludo


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Pela classificação climática de Koppen podemos considerar dois grandes grupos no clima Mediterrâneo.
> O Csa – clima mediterrâneo com verão quente e o Csb – clima mediterrâneo com verão fresco.
> O Csa é característico de toda a bacia do Mediterrâneo e também do sul de Portugal.
> O Csb já é mais característico do litoral centro e norte de Portugal. Podemos também encontrar este tipo de clima (Csb) em algumas áreas do litoral da Califórnia, do Chile ou do Sul da África do Sul. Regiões estas com uma forte influência oceânica.




Sim já agora so uma curiosidade não deixa de ser interessante que fora da Europa os melhores vinhos se produzem exactamente nestes regiões que o Dan acabou de enunciar com regiões com tipo de clima Csb- centro/sul do Chile,Norte Centro da Califórnia, Extremo sul da África do Sul, julgo que regiões como a Oceania extremo sul da Austrália e Tasmânia se não tem um sub-clima Csb anda lá muito perto. Julgo q esta coincidência de todas as regiões de sub-climas Csb apresentarem e serem conhecidas pelos seus excelentes Vinhos não acontece por acaso mais que as regiões Mediterranicas tradicionais com Verões muito quentes percipitação baixa 300-500mm mas julgo q um epecialista enologo poderia comprovar isto mesmo com outros argumentos  ...


----------



## Dan (16 Jul 2010 às 17:32)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> julgo que regiões como a Oceania extremo sul da Austrália e Tasmânia se não tem um sub-clima Csb anda lá muito perto.



No SW da Austrália também se pode encontrar áreas com clima Csb. A cidade de Albany apresenta essas características.


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2010 às 19:38)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> VALENCIA. 39º29'N. 13 metros. Latitud muy similar a Lisboa.
> 
> En.....11'0......32
> Fb.....11'5......30
> ...



Um clima muito similar a faro e pouco diferente de lisboa ( são muito mais as pareçensas entre LX e Faro do que entre LX e Porto)


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2010 às 19:42)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Lisboa está muito mais próxima de Faro do que do Porto, tanto nas temperaturas como na distribuição da precipitação e número de horas de sol por ano.


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2010 às 19:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Caro SocioMeteo, o facto dos vinhos serem bons ou maus não reflecte o clima ideal para a Vitis Vinifera, como deveria saber as plantas, quando nas melhores condições de "saude" tendem a reprimir os ciclos reprodutivos.
Em condições agrestes há maior tendencia para a frutificação, numa tentativa desesperada de manter a especie quando as condições se deterioram....sabia que para incentivar a produção de morangos, os morangueiros devem passar por um periodo de "sofrimento", normalmente pela falta de agua, stress hídrico, que só é reposta quando a planta em desespero começa a frutificar?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitis_vinifera


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2010 às 19:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Alguém tem os dados de 1971-2000 da estação de Tavira?


----------



## stormy (16 Jul 2010 às 19:55)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Dados interessantes de cidades da costa Marroquina:

Agadir:http://www.climate-charts.com/Charts/F/FM60250.png 30ºN

Casablanca:http://www.climate-charts.com/Locations/f/FM60155.php 33ºN

Diferenças incrivelmente pouco significativas face á nossa costa S/SW


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 20:19)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Dados interessantes de cidades da costa Marroquina:
> 
> Agadir:http://www.climate-charts.com/Charts/F/FM60250.png 30ºN
> 
> ...



Por acaso já estive em ambas as cidades tanto Casablanca como Agadir em Agadir as temperaturas nos meses de Inverno descem aos 2,3º graus com mais faclidade que descem em Faro por exemplo mas existem dias de 30º graus nos meses de Dezembro,Janeiro e Fevereiro com alguma facilidade, podem existir algumas parecenças sem duvida mas existem bastantes diferenças esta é uma delas em Agadir as temperaturas podem atingir valores em Janeiro que so em Abril ou em Maio se fazem sentir no Algarve a nivel de percepitação as diferenças ainda são mais consideraveis. Por acaso estive em Agadir por 2 vezes tem um areal e uma praia fantastica em Abril sai de Lisboa com um dia de chuva com 17º,18º graus de temperatura e em Agadir estavam perto de 40º 
Para se ter uma ideia as temperaturas medias anuais em Agadir andam sempre por volta dos 20º graus e a percipitação anual raramente ultrapassa os 200mm julgo q poderão existir algumas parecenças mas as diferenças são bem considerais por vezes chove mais num mes em Faro que num ano em Agadir.
Mas julgo que as cidades do Norte de Marrocos sim porque Agadir fica já no centro sul de Marrocos já tem mais parenças com os valores verificados no Algarve, Casablanca pode ter valores mais identicos aos verificados em Terras Algarvias mais a paisagem é 20 vezes mais arida e seca que no Algarve não me pergunte porquê porque Casablanca ao contrario de Agadir tem valores de percipitação a rondar os 350-400mm e temperaturas medias anuais de 18º graus.



Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 20:32)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Caro SocioMeteo, o facto dos vinhos serem bons ou maus não reflecte o clima ideal para a Vitis Vinifera, como deveria saber as plantas, quando nas melhores condições de "saude" tendem a reprimir os ciclos reprodutivos.
> Em condições agrestes há maior tendencia para a frutificação, numa tentativa desesperada de manter a especie quando as condições se deterioram....sabia que para incentivar a produção de morangos, os morangueiros devem passar por um periodo de "sofrimento", normalmente pela falta de agua, stress hídrico, que só é reposta quando a planta em desespero começa a frutificar?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitis_vinifera




Caro Stormmy sou lhe sincero eu não sou um especialista apenas um curioso apenas estou a constactar um facto que julgo q seja indesmentivel os Vinhos mais conceituados de todo o Mundo não encontram em climas 100% Mediterraneos genero Sicilias, Norte de Africa, Grecias,Chipres,Israeis, Sul de Espanha com percipitações anuais baixas e com verões prolongados mas sim nas zonas de transição.

isto não significa que não se produza vinho na Grecia,Chipre~em Marrocos ate na Alemanha se produz vinho.Mas julgo que voce ver os Tops de vinho vai ver que a maioria deles são produzidos em climas de transição pode ser so uma coincidencia mas que é verdade é.


----------



## frederico (16 Jul 2010 às 20:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Caro Stormmy sou lhe sincero eu não sou um especialista apenas um curioso apenas estou a constactar um facto que julgo q seja indesmentivel os Vinhos mais conceituados de todo o Mundo não encontram em climas 100% Mediterraneos genero Sicilias, Norte de Africa, Grecias,Chipres,Israeis, Sul de Espanha com percipitações anuais baixas e com verões prolongados mas sim nas zonas de transição.
> 
> isto não significa que não se produza vinho na Grecia,Chipre~em Marrocos ate na Alemanha se produz vinho.Mas julgo que voce ver os Tops de vinho vai ver que a maioria deles são produzidos em climas de transição pode ser so uma coincidencia mas que é verdade é.



O clima não é tudo na equação de um bom vinho, know-how e um bom background técnico e científico também é importante, basta pensarmos que até há poucos anos atrás poucos vinhos portugueses conseguiam competir no mercado gourmet com a Toscana ou com o sul de França, pois faltavam enólogos, maquinaria, etc.


----------



## Vince (16 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Isso dos vinhos será um mundo não ? Dependerá também das castas, etc. E muitas vezes já vai para além do clima, já entra mais no campo dos microclimas.
Por exemplo uma das melhores uvas brancas para vinho é a Riesling, da Alemanha, Alsácia, Áustria, etc. Enquanto noutros locais são mais populares castas brancas como Chardonnay, Sauvignon blanc, etc, e em Portugal por exemplo usam-se mais as autóctones.
A Riesling já li que é uma casta que reflecte imenso o seu terroir (terra, clima, técnica), a mesma casta faz vinhos diferentes com personalidade muito própria em locais que podem nem distar muito entre si. Por exemplo a Cabernet Sauvignon é o oposto disso.


----------



## SocioMeteo (16 Jul 2010 às 21:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Um clima muito similar a faro e pouco diferente de lisboa ( são muito mais as pareçensas entre LX e Faro do que entre LX e Porto)



De facto é uma questão curiosa e interessante como o clima em 300kms muda imenso de facto as diferenças entre os climas das cidades de Porto e Lisboa são bem visiveis e notorias por vezes durante o verão temos o Porto com temperaturas de cerca de 21º 22º graus e em Lisboa estão perto de 30º isto acontece com alguma frequencia isto não quer dizer que a cidade do Porto não tenha temperaturas altas que as tem concerteza mas que é o facto que as vagas de calor são bem menores isso são e os dias com temperaturas acima dos 32º graus em certos anos contam-se pelos dedos por exemplo a cidade de Bordeaux ou de Touluse tem dias bem mais quentes que a cidade do Porto por exemplo mas em compensação  dias de inverno com temperaturas bem mais baixas, o que tudo sumado acabam por ter temperaturas medias anuais muito identicas. 
Julgo q a barreira do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela acaba por ser determinante nessas diferenças climaticas entre as 2 cidades, mais ainda de Lisboa como eu já disse aqui benefeciar devido ao Mar da Palha e ao enclave da sua Foz de uma amenidade impar... em relação a localidades bem proximas as diferenças de temperatura minima no Inverno da cidade de Lisboa para cidades bem proximas como Leiria,Torres Vedras ou mesmo Setubal por vezes são gritantes é frequente não é raro a temperatura em Setubal descer aos 0º graus ou mesmo a temperaturas negativas então em Leiria mais ainda em Lisboa é uma raridade.


----------



## Costa (16 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Ainda não percebi qual é a intenção de se querer comparar o Porto com a cidade de Bordéus. Existe alguma relação que desconheça entre as duas? Alguém me pode explicar? 

Quanto muito, a comparar seria com Braga e nunca com o Porto.


----------



## Skizzo (17 Jul 2010 às 01:01)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> De facto é uma questão curiosa e interessante como o clima em 300kms muda imenso de facto as diferenças entre os climas das cidades de Porto e Lisboa são bem visiveis e notorias por vezes durante o verão temos o Porto com temperaturas de cerca de 21º 22º graus e em Lisboa estão perto de 30º isto acontece com alguma frequencia.



Entre P.Rubras e Lx sim, entre a cidade mesmo do Porto e Lx essas diferenças não são tão grandes. Até porque quando P.Rubras está nos 21/22, a Pilar em Gaia (EMA mais proxima do Porto, não existe nenhuma na cidade), anda por volta dos 26. Em dias quentes, a diferença pode ser ainda maior, entre 6 a 9ºC. P.Rubras não representa o clima do Porto em nada, é o mesmo que por uma estação em Sintra a representar as temperaturas de Lisboa. A Pilar apenas no mês de Agosto do ano passado ultrapassou os 32ºC durante 12 dias, já P.Rubras penso que apenas 2 ou 3. Não há comparação.
É claro que estando mais a sul, e mais abrigada do mar, Lx sofre mais vezes episodios de calor, e é nesses dias que a diferença se nota mais, principalmente quando por cá está encoberto e aí sol. De resto, não são diferenças muito grandes, diria diferenças normais.
Claro que a melhor opção seria uma EMA na cidade do Porto como existe em Lisboa, mas até lá, teremos de nos guiar por outras estações.


----------



## Vince (17 Jul 2010 às 14:43)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Skizzo disse:


> Entre P.Rubras e Lx sim, entre a cidade mesmo do Porto e Lx essas diferenças não são tão grandes.




Mesmo com a Serra do Pilar, as diferenças existem, e talvez não sejam tão poucas como possas pensar.
Tive bastante dificuldade em fazer este gráfico, há sempre erros nos dados que tentei eliminar, eventualmente alguns escaparam, mas de qualquer forma o gráfico dá uma ideia geral


*Serra do Pilar, Lisboa Geofísico e Faro Aeroporto, entre 1959 e 1988*


----------



## frederico (17 Jul 2010 às 14:57)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A diferença entre o Porto e Lisboa já foi explicada. Para além da latitude mais setentrional, o Porto está a norte do sistema Sinta-Montejunto-Estrela, e a oeste da barreira de condensação Gerês-Marão-Montemuro.


----------



## SocioMeteo (17 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Skizzo disse:


> Entre P.Rubras e Lx sim, entre a cidade mesmo do Porto e Lx essas diferenças não são tão grandes. Até porque quando P.Rubras está nos 21/22, a Pilar em Gaia (EMA mais proxima do Porto, não existe nenhuma na cidade), anda por volta dos 26. Em dias quentes, a diferença pode ser ainda maior, entre 6 a 9ºC. P.Rubras não representa o clima do Porto em nada, é o mesmo que por uma estação em Sintra a representar as temperaturas de Lisboa. A Pilar apenas no mês de Agosto do ano passado ultrapassou os 32ºC durante 12 dias, já P.Rubras penso que apenas 2 ou 3. Não há comparação.
> É claro que estando mais a sul, e mais abrigada do mar, Lx sofre mais vezes episodios de calor, e é nesses dias que a diferença se nota mais, principalmente quando por cá está encoberto e aí sol. De resto, não são diferenças muito grandes, diria diferenças normais.
> Claro que a melhor opção seria uma EMA na cidade do Porto como existe em Lisboa, mas até lá, teremos de nos guiar por outras estações.



Sim realmente eu conheço a cidade do Porto por ir ao Porto 2,3 vezes por ano em trabalho ou em passeio nunca vivi na cidade do Porto por isso é possivel que o meu grau de desconhecimento sobre esses promenores sejam bastantes... e obviamente que regulo-me pelos dados que tenho disponiveis das estações metereologicas existentes... uma coisa o Porto tem que nos aqui não temos sitios onde neva com regularidade ou frequentemente a 50,60Kms de distancia em Lisboa por exemplo isso já não acontece....Agora pelas vezes que vou a região do Porto noto de facto que existem diferenças signficativas a nivel de temperatura como a nivel de percipitação,alias tenho um amigo meu que vive e trabalha no Porto que me conta que este ano começou a chover em Outubro e so parou de chover em Maio mas quase interruptamente com isto quero dizer que na minha opinião as diferenças entre o clima da cidade do Porto e de Lisboa são maiores que as semelhanças e como disse julgo q é muito interessante como em 300 kms a temperatura media anual tenha uma diferença de 2,3º graus o que a nivel de Media é muito e como no Porto chove o dobro e existem o dobro de dias de chuva que em Lisboa isto é materia de facto dados objectivos e mensuraveis penso q essas diferenças são bem grandes e tambem sujectiveis de serem estudadas. 

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (17 Jul 2010 às 16:28)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Costa disse:


> Ainda não percebi qual é a intenção de se querer comparar o Porto com a cidade de Bordéus. Existe alguma relação que desconheça entre as duas? Alguém me pode explicar?
> 
> Quanto muito, a comparar seria com Braga e nunca com o Porto.




Sim comecei a comparar a cidade do Porto com a cidade de Bordeaux por coincidencia, porque o objectivo desta comparação não era tanto comparar estas 2 cidades especificas mas sim demonstrar por A+B que as cidades do Litoral Norte portugues tem no meu ponto de vista e como demonstrei aqui muitos aspectos identicos similiares, ou seja, nº de dias de chuva entre 150-200 dias temperaturas medias anuais entre 13º15º graus percipitação entre os 1000-1500mm para que se diga que estamos a falar de climas diferentes... alias existem climas temperados maritimos muito diferentes do clima do Litoral Frances atlantico julgo q o clima de Bordeaux tem mais a ver com o clima da região norte de Portugal do que com o clima de Endinbrugo ou de Copenhaga  apesar de ambos serem Csb e foi ai que falei nos vinhos por algum motivo se faz vinho e bom vinho no norte de Portugal e nessa zona região francesa e não se faz na Escocia e na Dinamarca tentei demonstrar que o facto de os normativos climaticos fazerem a media de todos os anos de todos os meses, Bordeaux acaba sempre por ter entre 1,2,3 meses secos num ano tal e qual como acontece no Porto a unica diferença é que na cidade do Porto sabemos que será sempre o mes de Julho e Agosto.Falei na cidade do Porto e em Bordeaux porque calhou mas poderia falar de outra cidade do norte de Portugal de Viana ou de Guimarães ou mesmo de Braga- concordo com o Costa devido a Bordeaux estar a 40,50kms da costa o clima de Bordeaux acaba ainda por ser mais identico ainda com a região de Braga alias acho que foi uma excelente observação Costa concordo plenamente. 
Pessoalmente não sou muito virado para grandes generalizações e foi neste sentido que fiz essa observação.

cumps


----------



## duero (17 Jul 2010 às 16:36)

*re: Diversidade climática *

VINOS

En España es famosa la zona de RIBERA DEL DUERO, en esa zona hay grandes extensiones de viñedos y se producen los famosos VEGA SICILIA, uno de los mejores vinos del mundo, han ganado varios premios internacionales. 
Es famoso el pueblo de PEÑAFIEL, donde se encuentran muchas bodegas, pero todos los pueblos cercanos tienen buenas bodegas de vino y producen buenos vinos.

Coloco los datos climáticos de SARDÓN DE DUERO a la vega del río DUERO/DOURO.

SARDÓN DE DUERO. 41º37'N. 723 metros de altitud.

En........2'2..........46
Fb........3'4..........38
Mr........6'6..........47
Ab........8'6..........37
My......12'8..........46
Jn.......16'6..........38
Jl........20'1..........13
Ag......19'3..........15
Sp......16'2..........33
Oc......11'8..........39
Nv.......6'1...........54
Dc.......2'9...........46

Año......10'6ºC......452 mm

Aún con menos de 500 mm los meses de Mayo y Junio gracias a precipitaciones importantes y temperaturas bajas-moderadas, son meses buenos para la actividad agrícola. 

Practicamente solo hay dos meses de aridez, aunque es clima mediterraneo las precipitaciones tienen cierta influencia continental como en todo el centro y Este de la Meseta Norte: MAYO Y JUNIO LLUEVE TANTO COMO ENERO Y FEBRERO.


----------



## duero (17 Jul 2010 às 16:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *

SARDÓN EN OTOÑO


----------



## belem (18 Jul 2010 às 17:43)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Penso que seja este o Mapa como podemos constactar no territorio portugues não aparece sequer a infomação de numa região com percipitação para ter uma paisagem semi-arida .



Esse mapa tem a ver com a distribuição do pinheiro negro não está relacionado com semi-aridez ou aridez.
Quanto à aridez em Portugal propriamente dita aqui tem uma ajuda:






E Bordeaux é Csb porquê? O Porto, sim porque tem 2 meses secos, já Bordeaux não me parece.
Não há muitas regiões em Espanha com os valores obtidos nas zonas mais quentes do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana. Só vejo alguns locais do Guadalquivir com valores semelhantes, isto relativamente à média das máximas de verão.
Relativamente à extensão das zonas quentes e secas, o Alentejo e a Beira Baixa, para não falar do Algarve e Alto Douro, ainda representam uma área assinalável de zonas quentes e secas.
Claro que não têm os valores extremos dos vales mais quentes do Douro ou Tejo, mas também não há assim muitos locais a dar extremos a torto e a direito, seja em Portugal ou seja em que país da Europa for.



stormy disse:


> Um clima muito similar a faro e pouco diferente de lisboa ( são muito mais as pareçensas entre LX e Faro do que entre LX e Porto)



Sem dúvida.
Por vezes mais que latitude, é importante discernir as características específicas de cada local.
No Alto Douro e a uma latitude superior que 38-39º N, temos muito provavelmente valores superiores aos apresentados para essas 2 cidades usadas no comparativo ( Lisboa e Valencia).




Dan disse:


> Da mesma latitude não encontro, mas coloco aqui os dados de Portalegre.
> 
> Portalegre 600m - 39°17'N - Normal 1971 / 2000
> 
> ...




Bons valores de temperatura os de Portalegre tendo em conta a altitude.
Mais altos que um local à mesma altitude (+-), a uma latitude mais baixa e ainda por cima  na Grécia...
«Ainda por cima» porque aqui algumas pessoas parece que pensam que a Grécia não fica na Europa.
É um país que gosto muito e tenho familiares de lá, inclusive, mas por vezes acho que as pessoas exageram.
Alguém tem dados da Torre de Moncorvo?
Penso que também está a uma cota semelhante e ainda a uma maior latitude.




Vince disse:


> Isso dos vinhos será um mundo não ? Dependerá também das castas, etc. E muitas vezes já vai para além do clima, já entra mais no campo dos microclimas.
> Por exemplo uma das melhores uvas brancas para vinho é a Riesling, da Alemanha, Alsácia, Áustria, etc. Enquanto noutros locais são mais populares castas brancas como Chardonnay, Sauvignon blanc, etc, e em Portugal por exemplo usam-se mais as autóctones.
> A Riesling já li que é uma casta que reflecte imenso o seu terroir (terra, clima, técnica), a mesma casta faz vinhos diferentes com personalidade muito própria em locais que podem nem distar muito entre si. Por exemplo a Cabernet Sauvignon é o oposto disso.



Sem dúvida que o que interessa são as castas, solos, microclimas, etc...
Há castas do Sul da P. Ibérica e Grécia, outras do Norte e todas apresentam bons níveis de qualidade.
Há quem prefira as do Norte ou as do Sul, mas isso é relativo e não nos diz nada sobre aptidão vegetativa da Vitis vinifera.


----------



## Dan (18 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Segundo a classificação de Koppen, Bordeaux corresponde ao tipo Cfb e apresenta as características de um clima temperado oceânico. 



belem disse:


> Bons valores de temperatura os de Portalegre tendo em conta a altitude.
> Mais altos que um local à mesma altitude (+-), a uma latitude mais baixa e ainda por cima  na Grécia...
> «Ainda por cima» porque aqui algumas pessoas parece que pensam que a Grécia não fica na Europa.
> Alguém tem dados da Torre de Moncorvo?
> Penso que também está a uma cota semelhante e ainda a uma maior latitude.



Tenho dados de Torre de Moncorvo, mas um pouco antigos.


```
[B]Torre de Moncorvo 408m - 41°10'N - Normal 1931 / 1960[/B]		
Jan	Fev	Mar	Abr	Mai	Jun	Jul	Ago	Set	Out	Nov	Dez
6,4	8,2	11,4	14,0	16,7	21,6	24,2	24,4	21,2	16,2	10,6	7,2 (ºC)
59	44	59	42	43	29	13	10	32	47	61	67 (mm)
```


----------



## SocioMeteo (18 Jul 2010 às 23:09)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Esse mapa tem a ver com a distribuição do pinheiro negro não está relacionado com semi-aridez ou aridez.
> Quanto à aridez em Portugal propriamente dita aqui tem uma ajuda:
> 
> 
> ...



Belem penso que temos aqui um problema de dificuldade de comunicação raramente o Belem consegue perceber aquilo que pretendo dizer... talvez seja eu que me exprime incorrectamente não digo que não... mas já ha mt tempo que mantemos o mesmo tipo de dialogos e raramente o Belem consegue interpertar aquilo que eu pretendo exprimir... esse mapa que colocou aqui vai ao encontro daquilo que eu afirmei...ou seja as paisagens semi-aridas em Portugal são uma raridade e propocionalmente em Espanha dada factores como a percipitação e continentalidade são em muito maior numero...Duvido tambem que as temperaturas do Alto Douro sejam das mais elevadas da penisula iberica... duvido mesmo mas mesmo muito... lol mas já começo a chegar a conclusão que não vale a pena este tipo de troca de opiniões porque eu tambem não mudo de opiniões so porque o que os outros dizem ou fazem eu mudo de opiniões se vir que existem dados objectivos e mensuaraveis que me levem a mudar e por aquilo que vejo enquanto eu fazer a viagem Badajoz Madrid e ver com os meus proprios olhos uma paisagem seca com tiques de semi-aridez mais elevados que aqueles que vejo no Baixo Alentejo não irei mudar de opinião enquanto fazer o caminho entre Barrancos e MaLaga e vir o mesmo não irei mudar de opinião...
Por isso Belem desculpe lhe dizer mas para mim o meu pais de semi-arido tem muito pouco eu tentei aqui repetir por milhares de vezes os argumentos que me levam a pensar assim...se o Belem tem uma opinião oposta e continua a querer fazer das excepções regras na minha opinião eu so tenho de respeitar a sua posição de forma cordeal e civilizada mesmo q ache descabida.... 
Falei-lhe de imensa coisa sempre baseado em dados objectivos em varios posts sempre discordou das minhas opiniões e o que me aprsenta o Belem de argumentos são os jardins Botanicos de Sintra tentando me demonstrar que Sintra tem um clima sub-tropical e falar-me de cantos escondidos do vale do guadiana,tejo e douro para me tentar demonstrar que essas zonas são super quentes... Ok tudo bem... 

já expliquei a razão pela qual comparei a cidade de Bordeaux e do Porto e volto a dizer julgo q Bordeaux tem mais em comum com o clima do Porto do que com o clima de Copenhaga, mas em tudo...e demonstrei o porquê... dias de chuva ano identicos 150-200 dias; temperaturas medias anuais identicas 13º-15º ; percipitação identica 1000-1500 mm, ate provei aqui q Bordeuax tem meses secos com frequencia tal e qual como o Porto.. julgo q fui claro e objectivo... se o Belem não acha n posso nem quero fazer nada.

Leia o que escrevi... 

e viaje pela Penisula iberica ou fale com o Duero... para ver o que é semi-aridez em comparação com o terriotorio portugues...

Mais uma coisa,

a Grecia fica na europa porque pertence geograficamente a europa tal e qual como a Bulgaria ou a Moldavia ou a Albania fica é numa europa totalmente diferente da nossa... a todos os niveis...


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Obviamente as zonas onde ha aridez estival na Espanha sao moito mais que en Portugal, e as paisagems semiaridas en España sao moitas, eso nao ha duvida. 
Moitos sao naturais, mais outros sao artificiais. 

Castilla La Mancha es hoy un paisaje semiaridos en muchas partes, pero yo diria que en muchos casos es producto humano.

En el libro mas famoso de la literatura española EL QUIJOTE, el caballero Don Quijote viaja por La Mancha, por localidades verdaderas, que si existen. Visita ciudades y pueblos.

El libro tambien es una descripción de esa región. Ya en aquella época existían locales aridos y de semiaridez, pero no eran tantos como hoy, y eran muy "raros" y estaban muy localizados.

En el libro se habla de grandes florestas de robles y fresnos y encinas en locales donde hoy no hay nada, ni siquiera una flor.

Parte de los paisajes semiaridos no son naturales sino artificiales. 

PAISAJES DE FUERTE ARIDEZ EN ESPAÑA

-SURESTE: MURCIA, ALMERIA Y ZONAS DE ALICANTE, TAMBIÉN EN LA PROVINCIA DE ALBACETE, EN CASTILLA LA MANCHA.

-VALLE DEL EBRO: LA ZONA CENTRAL DEL VALLE, DONDE HAY LUGARES CASI DESÉRTICO, COMO LOS MONEGROS, EN LA PROVINCIA DE ZARAGOZA Y CONTINUA HASTA LA ZONA NAVARRA DE LAS BARDENAS REALES.

-UNA ZONA MUY DETERMINADA DE LA SUBMESETA NORTE, DE ZAMORA, SALAMNANCA, AVILA Y VALLADOLID.

ACHO DIFICIL ENCONTAR ESTOS PAISAJES EN PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL.

TAMBIEN HAY ZONAS DE BAJAS PRECIPITACIONES PERO COMO LA DISTRIBUCIÓN ES DE PRIMAVERA Y OTOÑO Y TAMBIEN LLUEVE ALGO EN VERANO EL PAISAJE MISMO NO ES SEMIARIDO SINO MUY VERDE.


----------



## frederico (19 Jul 2010 às 00:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Duero,

há um texto do século XVI que faz parte da Coreografia do Algarve, e consiste na descrição da Serra do Caldeirão, a serra algarvia a leste da serra de Monchique. É referida abundância de fontes e riachos, florestas frondosas, muita caça grossa e muito gado. Hoe em dia não há florestas nenhuma, mas apenas uns exemplares isolados de azinheira, sobreiro ou freixeiro, um ou outro bosquete com meia dúzia de árvores... há sim é muitos Cystus.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 01:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Sim, é moito interesante os relatos históricos pois aprendemos a flora que devería ter un local, e que o home fizo desaparecer. 
E inda mais a fauna.

Alfonso X cazo ursos mesmo na Meseta Norte, perto ao Douro, perto a cidade de Valladolid, onde havia florestas de carvalho (q.faginea) e alzina (q. ilex).
Ha moito que nao ha ursos, nin grandes florestas, hoje ha coelho, e poucas alzinas, e alguns pinos de repoblación dos anos 60s.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 01:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem penso que temos aqui um problema de dificuldade de comunicação raramente o Belem consegue perceber aquilo que pretendo dizer... talvez seja eu que me exprime incorrectamente não digo que não... mas já ha mt tempo que mantemos o mesmo tipo de dialogos e raramente o Belem consegue interpertar aquilo que eu pretendo exprimir...



O maior problema aqui é a sua dificuldade de interpretação do que se diz.




SocioMeteo disse:


> esse mapa que colocou aqui vai ao encontro daquilo que eu afirmei...ou seja as paisagens semi-aridas em Portugal são uma raridade e propocionalmente em Espanha dada factores como a percipitação e continentalidade são em muito maior numero...



Mas quem é que aqui disse que as zonas semiáridas ou até mesmo áridas são mais frequentes em Portugal do que em Espanha? Esse mapa apenas nos diz que afinal Portugal tem também zonas semiáridas e até áridas.
O que aconteceu foi um erro seu na interpretação de um mapa que o Duero colocou...






SocioMeteo disse:


> Duvido tambem que as temperaturas do Alto Douro sejam das mais elevadas da penisula iberica...
> duvido mesmo mas mesmo muito... lol



Novamente você demonstra alguma dificuldade de interpretação. Onde eu disse que as temperaturas do Alto Douro eram as mais altas da Europa?
Mesmo que o tivesse dito, você em contrapartida, só tinha era que provar o contrário e não andar a criar mais ilusões.





SocioMeteo disse:


> mas já começo a chegar a conclusão que não vale a pena este tipo de troca de opiniões porque eu tambem não mudo de opiniões so porque o que os outros dizem ou fazem eu mudo de opiniões se vir que existem dados objectivos e mensuaraveis que me levem a mudar e por aquilo que vejo




É. É uma perda de tempo falar com quem tem problemas básicos de interpretação e tem o hábito de deturpar o que as outras pessoas dizem( e não digo só eu e alguém, mas já várias pessoas aqui no forum têm notado o que se tem passado). Eu não preciso de porta voz nenhum.
Quanto ás fontes, é visível quem não as usa e tem andado a spamar este forum, ignorando os assuntos que lhe foram questionados.







SocioMeteo disse:


> Por isso Belem desculpe lhe dizer mas para mim o meu pais de semi-arido tem muito pouco eu tentei aqui repetir por milhares de vezes os argumentos que me levam a pensar assim...



Eu tive a boa atitude de o corrigir no seu erro de interpretação  relativo aos dados que Duero postou. Mas já vi que não se sente lá muito confortável pela minha atenção em ajudar. Talvez achasse que  para a próxima o melhor a fazer é ignorar, mas não gosto que este forum seja um local de desinformação...




SocioMeteo disse:


> se o Belem tem uma opinião oposta e continua a querer fazer das excepções regras




Mais uma vez convido-o vivamente a aprender a não falar pelos outros, fale apenas por si. Eu essencialmente sigo o caminho dos dados palpáveis, já você , uma vez que não tem fontes para sustentar os seus pontos de vista, cria provas fictícias e confunde os outros que tentam saber a verdade.




SocioMeteo disse:


> na minha opinião eu so tenho de respeitar a sua posição de forma cordeal e civilizada mesmo q ache descabida....



Acredito que além de mim haja quem pense o mesmo em relação a si.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Falei-lhe de imensa coisa sempre baseado em dados objectivos em varios posts sempre discordou das minhas opiniões e o que me aprsenta o Belem de argumentos são os jardins Botanicos de Sintra tentando me demonstrar que Sintra tem um clima sub-tropical



Onde eu disse que Sintra tinha um clima subtropical? LOL
Eu falei de vestígios macaronésicos de laurissilva ( que atingem um nível predominante em alguns locais), mas não falei em clima subtropical.
Mais uma vez leia com atenção o que se escreve.




SocioMeteo disse:


> e falar-me de cantos escondidos do vale do guadiana,tejo e douro para me tentar demonstrar que essas zonas são super quentes...



Eu não falei de nenhum canto escondido, falei de regiões inteiras quentes que apresentam locais muito quentes e dados oficiais do IM. Você em troca apresentou alguma coisa?  



SocioMeteo disse:


> já expliquei a razão pela qual comparei a cidade de Bordeaux e do Porto e volto a dizer julgo q Bordeaux tem mais em comum com o clima do Porto do que com o clima de Copenhaga, mas em tudo...e demonstrei o porquê... dias de chuva ano identicos 150-200 dias; temperaturas medias anuais identicas 13º-15º ; percipitação identica 1000-1500 mm, ate provei aqui q Bordeuax tem meses secos com frequencia tal e qual como o Porto.. julgo q fui claro e objectivo... se o Belem não acha n posso nem quero fazer nada.



Ninguém aqui questionou as parecenças climáticas de Bordeaux com o Porto... Eu até mais uma vez lhe disse que são algo semelhantes, mas o que acontece é que Porto tem meses secos climatológicos e Bordeaux não.
Climatológicos, porque o que interessa é haver uma amostra minimamente representativa do clima e não anos ao acaso e sem regularidade.
São procedimentos científicos estipulados e não porque me apetece.
Você até hoje não conseguiu provar que Bordeaux tem meses secos climatológicos no verão.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Leia o que escrevi...



Se há aqui alguém que precisa de ler melhor o que se escreve não devo ser eu de certeza.




SocioMeteo disse:


> e viaje pela Penisula iberica ou fale com o Duero..



Viaje? Eu passo as semanas a viajar. Ainda ontem vim da Fonte da Benémola e do Pego do Inferno, locais do barrocal algarvio em que apanhei temperaturas bastante elevadas. E agora estou a postar da Serra da Arrábida. De Espanha, onde tive na última vez foi no Nordeste ( atravessei a Espanha toda até França em 2009), assim como tive em Sevilha, Ayamonte e Tarifa há uns poucos anos. 
Eu nem sou muito de dizer onde vou, mas suas sugestões têm é muito pouco nexo.






SocioMeteo disse:


> Mais uma coisa,
> 
> a Grecia fica na europa porque pertence geograficamente a europa tal e qual como a Bulgaria ou a Moldavia ou a Albania fica é numa europa totalmente diferente da nossa... a todos os niveis...



Sim, então não.
Estou é à espera desses dados já há meses.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 01:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *

VOY COLOCAR MAPAS DE REGIONES ESPAÑOLAS CON SUS CLIMAS PARA PRESENTAR LOS DIFERENTES CLIMAS Y SUBCLIMAS QUE EXISTEN.

SERÁN TODAS LAS REGIONES ESPAÑOLAS, MENOS LAS DEL NORTE, PUES PIENSO QUE ESAS NO NECESITAN SER PRESENTADAS, Y TODOS SABEMOS COMO ES SU CLIMA (GALICIA, ASTURIAS, CANTABRÍA, PAÍS VASCO). 

FUERA DE ESAS CASI TODAS TIENEN ZONAS ARIDAS O SEMIARIDAS PERO TAMBIEN ZONAS HÚMEDAS O SUBHÚMEDAS.



COMIENZO POR LA *REGIÓN DE VALENCIA.*

Do Norte ao Sul, praticamente fica a latitude que vai de AVEIRO A PORTO COVO (SINES), E MESMA LATITUDE.

O local mais longe do mar esta no centro, ao Oeste, e fica a uns 100 kms do Mar Mediterráneo.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 01:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA A

Clima das montanhas interiores, frio en inverno e nao moito quente no verao.

Precipitaçoes de 450 a 600 mm, inverno seco, con chuva na primaveira, e veraos con precipitaçoes importantes. Nao ha moita aridez, en locais perto a 600 mm é posivel nao ha mes árido, en locais de 450 pode ter 2 meses, mais nao é moita, pois a chuvas de verao sao importantes.

Florestas, de pinus nigra e quercus faginea, embora con locais de Fagus sylvatica.

Un local representativo e MORELLA, 40º37'N. 984 mtrs. altitud. 50 kms do mar.

En......3'6.........30
Fb......4'5.........31
Mr......6'5.........41
Ab......9'1.........42
My.....13'4........78
Jn......17'1........53
Jl.......20'3........42
Ag.....20'3........36
Sp.....17'2........57
Oc.....12'0........80
Nv.......7'7........53
Dc.......4'4........57

Año......11'3ºC.....600 mm.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 01:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Segundo a classificação de Koppen, Bordeaux corresponde ao tipo Cfb e apresenta as características de um clima temperado oceânico.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Exacto, Bordeaux é temperado oceânico (Cfb)  e não Csb como o Porto.
E obrigado por esses dados da Torre de Moncorvo.
A que altitude está a estação?


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 01:52)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA B

Clima da Costa central. 450 a 500 mm. Aridez pode ter de 3 a 4 meses, de maio a agosto o junio a agosto, mais setembro ja é moito húmedo "gota fría".

Vegetacao de quercus ilex, mais hoje apenas ha. AREA MOITO URBANIZADA, UNA DAS ÁREAS MAIS URBANIZADAS E CON MAIS POBOACIÓN DE ESPAÑA.

VALENCIA. 39º29'N. 13 metros. Latitud muy similar a Lisboa.

En.....11'0......32
Fb.....11'5......30
Mr.....13'5......34
Ab.....15'2......35
My.....18'5......35
Jn......21'5......22
Jl.......24'5.......9
Ag.....24'8.......15
Sp.....22'7.......64
Oc.....18'8.......96
Nv.....14'5.......54
Dc.....11'7.......42

Año....17'4ºC.....468 mm.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 02:02)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA C

Un poco a transicao do A e B, inverno ja un pouco mais fríos da costa e preciptacoes de primavera, e verao un pouquinho mais húmedo que a costa.

De 450 a 550 mm.

Vegetacao de quercus ilex e quercus faginea, con locais de pinus halepensis, pinus pinea, e algunos con pinus nigra.


SEGORBE. 39º51' N. 364 metros de altitud. 30 kms ao mar.

Aridez de 3 meses, mais ha locais con só 2. Septiembre é húmedo. A primavera é  mais húmeda que o inverno.


En........8'1..........24
Fb........9'7..........30
Mr.......12'0.........31
Ab.......14'0.........41
My.......17'0........52
Jn........20'4.........36
Jl.........23'7.........17
Ag.......24'3.........25
Sp.......21'2.........50
Oc.......16'3.........90
Nv.......12'2.........57
Dc........9'0..........53

Año.....15'7ºC........506 mm



ESQUECÍ UNA COISA.

NO CLIMA B, O LITORAL A VEGETACAO, E MAIS QUE QUERCUS ILEX, MOITOS PINOS.

PINUS HALEPENSIS
PINUS PINEA.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 02:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA D

Clima interior, ja ten inverno fresquinho, e verao quente, mais nao como a costa.

Preciptacao de 400 a 450 mm

Septiembre nao e tan húmedo, ja no ha moita "gota fría". 

Aridez de 3 o 3 meses y medio.

Quercus ilex, e pinos, pinus pinea e pinus halepensis. Culti

REQUENA. 39º29'N. 692 metros altitude. 70 kms ao mar.


En..........5'4..........28
Fb..........6'8..........31
Mr..........9'5..........30
Ab.........12'0.........33
My........16'0..........46
Jn.........20'0..........36
Jl..........23'5..........12
Ag........24'3..........26
Sp........19'8..........38
Oc........14'5..........51
Nv.........9'4...........31
Dc.........6'2...........45

Año.......13'9..........407 mm


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 02:29)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA E.

Clima moito chuvoso, sim A ZONA MAIS CHUVASCOSA DA VALENCIA.

En esa área as precipitacóes sao de 700 a 1000 mm o mais, parezce mesmo incrivel mais e verdade.

Nao vou colocar Gandía como no mapa, mais colocó a estación de PEGO a 15 kms de ela.

3 meses de aridez, e vegetacao un pouco pareze laurisilva, con quercus faginea, canariensis, ilex, pinus halepenis, pinea, mesmo locais con pinaster.


PEGO. (PROVINCIA DE ALICANTE). 38º51'N. 82 metros de altitud. 8 kms ao mar.

En...........10'4..............90
Fb...........11'2..............76
Mr...........13'0..............72
Ab...........15'6..............85
My..........18'6..............62
Jn...........23'2..............38
Jl............25'4...............6
Ag..........25'7...............23
Sp..........22'6..............79
Oc..........18'2.............196
Nv...........14'6............117
Dc...........10'9............112

Año.........17'5ºC..........956 mm.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 02:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA F

Parecido a CLIMA C, pero maís húmedo, inverno algo fresquinho, verao quente, e precipitacoes de 500 a 750 mm.

Con quercus ilex, faginea nas zonas humedas, pinus halepensis, pinea, algunos pinaster.

ONTIYENT/ONTENIENTE. 38º49'N. 350 metros de altitude. 45 kms ao mar.

En........8'8...........54
Fb........9'1...........53
Mr.......12'0..........45
Ab.......14'0..........60
My.......17'5..........51
Jn........21'2..........32
Jl.........25'0..........12
Ag.......24'5..........18
Sp.......21'8..........33
Oc.......17'0..........97
Nv.......12'7..........50
Dc........9'6...........65

Año.......16'1ºC........569 mm


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 02:55)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA G.

Precipitacoes de 300 a 400 mm, 4 meses de aridez. Invierno mesmo fresquinho pois ten medias de 5ºC e veraos nao tan quente como a costa.
Mesmo para a latitude podemos dezir que sao veraos frescos.

Vegetacaó de pinos, halepensis e pinea, e ja notase cierto desertico.

Esta área é moito famosa por "las almendros" (prunus dulcis). Aquí produze a maior parte das almendras de España e o famoso Turrón, que nos comemos en Natal.

VILLENA. 38º38'N. 505 metros de altitud. 50 kms ao mar.

En...........5'9.............26
Fb...........7'0.............24
Mr...........9'0.............26
Ab..........11'7............35
My..........15'6............43
Jn...........19'1............35
Jl............22'5.............4
Ag..........22'6............15
Sp..........19'8............35
Oc..........14'8............57
Nv...........9'5.............25
Dc...........6'4.............34

Año.........13'7ºC.........359 mm.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 03:13)

*re: Diversidade climática *

CLIMA H.

Clima désertico, o subdesertico. 

Temperaturas medías de invierno de 10ºC y precipitaciones de 200 a 300 mm.
Casí mitade do ano medias por cima de 20ºC.

De 6 a 8 meses de aridez, incluso en meses como Febrero, Marzo o Noviembre.

Pinus halepensis e palmito A ÚNICA PALMEIRA PROPIAMENTE EUROPEA. 
PALMITO (Chamaerops humilis).

ORIHUELA. 38º05'N. 23 metros de altitud. 25 kms ao mar.

En...........10'6............25
Fb...........11'8............20
Mr...........14'7............15
Ab...........16'8............42
My...........20'3...........25
Jn............23'5...........17
Jl.............26'6............4
Ag...........26'8............9
Sp...........24'6...........30
Oc...........19'3...........47
Nv...........14'6...........26
Dc...........11'3...........34

Año.........18'4ºC.........294 mm.

Acho que SOCIOMETEO se refiere a esto mismo. Este clima nao existe en Portugal continental.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 04:14)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Da mesma latitude não encontro, mas coloco aqui os dados de Portalegre.
> 
> Portalegre 600m - 39°17'N - Normal 1971 / 2000
> 
> ...



Lembrei o que dizeras. E cando estaba a colocar os datos dos locais de Valencia, lembrei moito de TRIPOLIS. 

TRIPOLIS é un pouquinho mais ao Sul de VILLENA, mais també é un pouquinho mais alto que VILLENA. 
1º mais ao Sul mais 100 metros mais alto. Compensa.

GRECIA.

Recordemos TRIPOLIS, 30 kms ao mar.

*TRIPOLIS (GRECIA). 37º31'N. 661 mtrs.* sobre el mar, misma latitud que el BARRAGEM DE SANTA CLARA, pero este está a 150 metros de altitud aprox.

En...... 5'3..... 127
Fb...... 6'1..... 104
Mr...... 7'7....... 94
Ab.... 11'5....... 62
My.... 15'4....... 51
Jn..... 20'1....... 36
Jl...... 23'1....... 20
Ag.... 22'9....... 13
Sp.... 19'3....... 37
Oc.... 15'5....... 82
Nv.... 10'5......133
Dc..... 7'1...... 178

Año.... 13'7ºC...... 937 mm

Tres meses por encima de 20ºC.

LEMBREMOS VILLENA.

AGORA VILLENA (ESPAÑA).

*VILLENA. 38º38'N. 505 metros de altitud.* 50 kms ao mar.

En...........5'9.............26
Fb...........7'0.............24
Mr...........9'0.............26
Ab..........11'7............35
My..........15'6............43
Jn...........19'1............35
Jl............22'5.............4
Ag..........22'6............15
Sp..........19'8............35
Oc..........14'8............57
Nv...........9'5.............25
Dc...........6'4.............34

Año.........13'7ºC.........359 mm. 



1º de diferencia latitudinal, 100 metros de diferencia de altitud.
Tripolis un pouquinho mais ao Sul, maís un pouquinho mais alta.

-Mesma temperatura media anual.

Mes mais frio

Tripolis 5'3ºC
Villena  5'9ºC

Mes mais quente

Tripolis  23'1ºC
Villena   22'6ºC


*EU NAO VEO MOITA DIFERENCIA (0'6ºC en invierno y 0'5ºC en verano).*

Precipitaciones

Aquí si ha diferencia, casi 1000 mm Tripolis e menos de 400 mm Villena.

MAIS.

JUNIO

Tripolis: 36 mm
Villena:  35 mm

Casi lo mismo.

JULIO

Tripolis: 20 mm
Villena:   4 mm

AGOSTO

Tripolis:  13 mm
Villena:   15 mm 

Tripolis, un local donde caen casi 1000 mm ao año é superado en Agosto por Villena, un local donde caen menos de 400 mm ao año.

SEPTIEMBRE

Tripolis:  37 mm
Villena:   35 mm

Casi lo mismo.

PRECIPITACIONES DE JUNIO A SEPTIEMBRE

TRIPOLIS: 106 mm (11%)
VILLENA:    89 mm (25%)

Ainda a grande diferencia de precipitaciones anuais (casi 600 mm), a diferencia de precipitaciones dos catro meses mais quentes e de 17 mm.

En Tripolis sao o 11%, en Villena sao o 25%. 

MESMO VILLENA EN PRECIPITACIONES É MAIS CONTINENTAL.

EMBORA OS DOUS LOCAIS TEN 4 MESES DE ARIDEZ ESTIVAL, AINDA EN TRIPOLIS CAEN PERTO 1000 mm E EN VILLENA MENOS DE 400 mm.


*Eu nao veo moita diferencia entre o Mediterraneo Oriental y Occidental en locais a mesma latitude y altitude en temperaturas o precipitaciones de verao.*


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 14:36)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> CLIMA H.
> 
> Clima désertico, o subdesertico.
> 
> ...



Em Portugal temos palmitos, e são totalmente espontaneos no Algarve.
Pelo sul de Portugal há condições para que especies como o palmito, Phoenix canariensis, agaves, etc sejam espontaneos
Temos tambem locais com médias anuais por volta dos 18º, embora não haja lugares com mais de 4-5 meses com Tmed acima de 20º ( dos quais o mais quente não ultrapassa os 27-28º), nem que conjuguem temperaturas dessas com muita precipitação/hr


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Em Portugal temos palmitos, e são totalmente espontaneos no Algarve.
> Pelo sul de Portugal há condições para que especies como o palmito, Phoenix canariensis, agaves, etc sejam espontaneos
> Temos tambem locais com médias anuais por volta dos 18º, embora não haja lugares com mais de 4-5 meses com Tmed acima de 20º ( dos quais o mais quente não ultrapassa os 27-28º), nem que conjuguem temperaturas dessas com muita precipitação/hr



Sim, ainda ontem vi palmitos espontâneos, tanto na Fonte da Benémola, como no Pego do Inferno, ao som de uma cigarrada monumental de diferentes espécies! 
A cigarra mais comum:  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigarra



stormy disse:


> embora não haja lugares com mais de 4-5 meses com Tmed acima de 20º ( dos quais o mais quente não ultrapassa os 27-28º),



Não há lugares com mais de 4-5 meses com Tmed acima de 20ºc?
Lisboa tem 4 meses com temperatura acima de 20ºc em média, um local mais quente pode chegar a 5 meses. Quantos meses secos tem Tavira ou Faro? 
Quanto ao não ultrapassar os 27ºc-28ºc, já não sei, mas Moura tem mais de 26ºc e nem está nas zonas mais quentes apresentadas pelo IM, isto se falarmos do Sul ( nas zonas mais quentes do Centro e Norte, até acredito em médias superiores, no verão, segundo o potencial térmico apresentado no artigo do IM).
Quanto ao conjugar com muita precipitação, acho que zonas com estes valores no Sul da  P. Ibérica não estão conectadas a zonas de muita precipitação.

Duero

Muito interessantes esses dados sobre Espanha.
Espero poder analisá-los melhor noutra altura.
No Alto Douro, temos locais com menos de 300 mm ( Foz do Côa e Massueime).


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Sim, ainda ontem vi palmitos espontâneos, tanto na Fonte da Benémola, como no Pego do Inferno, ao som de uma cigarrada monumental de diferentes espécies!
> A cigarra mais comum:  http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cigarra
> 
> 
> ...



Lisboa tem 4 meses, tal como Faro...segundo o weatheronline, na decada 00-09 até sines tem 3 meses com média acimade 20º....muito acima das normais de 75-00...( tenho algumas duvidas sobre sines que coloquei no tópico acerca das previsões a 10 dias do IM)..
Duvido que haja lugares com maisde 5 meses "tropicais"...e os locais mais quentes e humidos do pais são asterras abaixo dos 300-600m nos açores..
Outra coisa...o nosso clima ( especialmente litoral e pré litoral a sul de LX ) é bom mesmo para muitissimas especies de ficus, como a ficus elastica, entre outras que crescem muito bem na rua...coisa que partilhamos, na europa, apenas com o litoral S/SE espanhol, o sul de italia e o sul da grécia ( tal como as ilhas mediterraneas)..


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 15:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Em Portugal temos palmitos, e são totalmente espontaneos no Algarve.
> Pelo sul de Portugal há condições para que especies como o palmito, Phoenix canariensis, agaves, etc sejam espontaneos
> Temos tambem locais com médias anuais por volta dos 18º, embora não haja lugares com mais de 4-5 meses com Tmed acima de 20º ( dos quais o mais quente não ultrapassa os 27-28º), nem que conjuguem temperaturas dessas com muita precipitação/hr



A Phoenix canariensis mesmo é moito resistente. Pode ficar en climas con inverno definido.
Un dado moito curioso é que na República de Chile tudas as prazas das cidades e vilas ten esta palmeira, eu vi en tudas. 
Dende Santiago con 8ºC de inverno ata Temuco, ao interior Sul con un clima moito similar a cidade galega de Lugo, con inverno de 5/6ºc e verao de 16/17ºC. Estao nos parques e prazas públicas, en tudas. E a especie mais común das prazas e parques de Chile, e naó acho a razao, mesmo os espanhois que ali  foram eran castelhanos e vascos.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 15:33)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Lisboa tem 4 meses, tal como Faro...segundo o weatheronline, na decada 00-09 até sines tem 3 meses com média acimade 20º....muito acima das normais de 75-00...( tenho algumas duvidas sobre sines que coloquei no tópico acerca das previsões a10 dias do IM)..
> Duvidoque haja lugares com maisde 5 meses "tropicais"...e os locais mais quentes e humidos do pais são asterras abaixo dos 300-600m nos açores..
> Outra coisa...o nosso clima ( especialmente litoral e pré litoral a sul de LX ) é bom mesmo para muitissimas especies de ficus, como a ficus elastica, entre outras que crescem muito bem na rua...coisa que partilhamos, na europa, apenas com o litoral S/SE espanhol, o sul de italia e o sul da grécia ( tal como as ilhas mediterraneas)..



Eu não confirmo nem desminto que possam haver zonas em Portugal continental com 5 meses acima dos 20ºc. Isto porque os dados do IM, deixaram as minhas contas baralhadas. Com valores tão elevados no verão e tendo em conta que zonas bem mais frescas apresentam valores próximos a 20ºc em média em Outubro, existe alguma possibilidade disso acontecer.
Sim, existem lugares quentes  e húmidos em Portugal, ao contrário do resto da Europa, mas as regiões que atingem valores semelhantes a estes que temos andado a falar, são de locais mais secos, como o Guadiana, por exemplo.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 15:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Lisboa tem 4 meses, tal como Faro...segundo o weatheronline, na decada 00-09 até sines tem 3 meses com média acimade 20º....muito acima das normais de 75-00...( tenho algumas duvidas sobre sines que coloquei no tópico acerca das previsões a 10 dias do IM)..
> Duvido que haja lugares com maisde 5 meses "tropicais"...e os locais mais quentes e humidos do pais são asterras abaixo dos 300-600m nos açores..
> Outra coisa...o nosso clima ( especialmente litoral e pré litoral a sul de LX ) é bom mesmo para muitissimas especies de ficus, como a ficus elastica, entre outras que crescem muito bem na rua...coisa que partilhamos, na europa, apenas com o litoral S/SE espanhol, o sul de italia e o sul da grécia ( tal como as ilhas mediterraneas)..



Sines e mesma latitude que Orihuela, aprox.


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 15:36)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> A Phoenix canariensis mesmo é moito resistente. Pode ficar en climas con inverno definido.
> Un dado moito curioso é que na República de Chile tudas as prazas das cidades e vilas ten esta palmeira, eu vi en tudas.
> Dende Santiago con 8ºC de inverno ata Temuco, ao interior Sul con un clima moito similar a cidade galega de Lugo, con inverno de 5/6ºc e verao de 16/17ºC. Estao nos parques e prazas públicas, en tudas. E a especie mais común das prazas e parques de Chile, e naó acho a razao, mesmo os espanhois que ali  foram eran castelhanos e vascos.



Pois, mas efectivamente há especimes tipicamente ou até puramente termofilos que se dão bem ao ponto de se reproduzirem, nas terras mais "subtropicais" da PI...desde aves exóticas até plantas como a manfuifera indica, as musas, as ficus, palmacias, especie da familia das anoneiras, etc


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Sines e mesma latitude que Orihuela, aprox.



Sines é 37.57N 8.52W
Lagoa de Santo andré: 38.06N 8.46W (http://www.icn.pt/TurismoNatureza_anexos/RNLSSA.pdf)
O SW alentejano: http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Natural_do_Sudoeste_Alentejano_e_Costa_Vicentina

http://www.lpn.pt/LPNPortal/UserFiles/File/CI_sudoeste alentejano_versao alargada.pdf


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 15:43)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Sines é 37.57N 8.52W
> Lagoa de Santo andré: 38.06N 8.46W



As especificidades microclimáticas de Sines, são já semelhantes às de um cabo,  logo basta ir um pouco mais para o interior e as temperaturas no verão logo disparam. 
O Cabo da Roca, praticamente à mesma latitude que Lisboa, tem temperaturas claramente inferiores.
Tudo isto depende de uma série de factores.


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 16:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *

El último Diciembre en ALCOLETJA/ALCOLEJA, a 48º40'N (misma latitud que BARREIRO-LISBOA), a 700 metros de altitud, cayo mas de 1 metros de nieve.

Local situado a 30 kms da cidade de Alicante, e 20 kms da cidade turística litoral de BENIDORM.

En meteored ha fotos da *INMENSA NEVADA que cayo el 14 de Diciembre de 2009.*

http://www.google.es/imgres?imgurl=...meteored+Alcoletja&um=1&hl=es&sa=N&tbs=isch:1


----------



## duero (19 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

*re: Diversidade climática *

ESTE ES EL ENLACE

*MAS DE 1'5 METROS DE NIEVE* a 700 metros de altitud, en ALCOLETJA/ALCOLEJA, provincia de Alicante, una das mas áridas de España.

Misma latitud que Barreiro (Lisboa) mais a 700 metros de altitud, 20 kms do Benidorm, local turístico litoral.

DICIEMBRE 2009


http://foro.meteored.com/reportajes...tja+alicante+14+diciembre+2009-t112268.0.html


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jul 2010 às 21:31)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Belem

Julgo que os problemas de comunicação entre nos continuam e persistem e julgo q isto tem o efeito bola de neve so tendem a crescer e não a diminuir... como lhe disse e volto a dizer apesar de me sentir posto em causa já algumas vezes por algumas coisas que o Belem afirmou que penso que foram desagradáveis e que ultrapassaram os limites do razoável e da tão boa apregoada boa educação sempre evitei entrar responder-lhe a letra e muito menos tentar angariar apoiantes e forças de outros Users e muito menos falar pelos outros... pois julgo q no mundo dos crescidos as pessoas falam por si respondem pelos seus actos e quando tem algo apontar alguém falam directamente...Mas tb julgo q quem le este fórum pela 1ª vez e le o que o Belém escreveu fica com uma opinião errada dos meus pontos de vista... que leia o seu comentário fica a pensar:
1º que eu estou a dizer que as classificações de climas e sub-climas de acordo com o modelo de Köppen estão erradas e que estou afirmar que o Clima de Bordeaux é um clima do tipo Csb, quando EU NUNCA FIZ ESSA AFIRMAÇÃO DESCABIDA... nunca pus em causa a classificação do clima de Bordeaux como Csb apenas tentei brincar com os dados e chegar a conclusões interessantes e dai fazer interpretações e demonstrar por A+B certos ponto de vista e relativo ao clima de Bordeaux comparando com o clima do Norte de Portugal comparei com a cidade do Porto como poderia comparar com Viana, braga ou Guimarães eu apenas fiz as seguintes observações:
a)Bordeaux tem entre 150-200 dias de chuva tal e qual a cidade do Porto;
b)a temperatura media anual varia entre os 13º15º graus ano tal e qual como o Porto;
c)a precipitação anual varia entre os 1000-1500 mm em ambas as cidades/regiões;
d) demonstrei por A+B e tive imenso trabalho e publiquei aqui apos uma pesquisa longa e demorada mais por sua causa que me fez esse pedido não acreditando na minha palavra para depois pelos vistos nem sequer dar-se ao trabalho de ler aquilo que escrevi; que APESAR DE BORDEAUX NÃO TER DE ACORDO COM MEDIAS DAS NORMAS CLIMATICAS NENHUM MES SECO, OU SEJA, SOMANDO E DIVIDINDO PELO NUMERO TOTAL DE SOMAS FAZENDO UMA MEDIA Bordeaux não apresenta nenhum mes seco, EU COMO GOSTO DE PENSAR PELA MINHA CABEÇA FIZ UMA PESQUISA INTERESSANTE e demonstrei-lhe que na pratica Bordeaux apresenta em quase todos os anos( em 20 apresenta 17) um,dois,tres meses secos ou seja, meses em que o valor da precipitação é inferior ao valor da temperatura*2,julgo que ate no ponto de vista e contexto deste fórum poderia ser uma discussão interessante de ser falada e analisada. 

Baseando nestas observações que o Belem não desmente conclui que os pontos em comum entre o clima de Bordeaux e o clima do Norte de Portugal tem mais pontos em comum do pontos que o distinguem, e fiz ainda o paralelismo que na minha opinião com Copenhaga que também tem um clima Cfb mas que que tem,1º uma distribuição de precipitação diferente chove mais no Verão que no Inverno;2º temperatura media anual de 10º graus; valor de precipitação anual de menos de metade que se registam em Bordeaux 600mm, dei o exemplo de Copenhaga como poderia dar de Amesterdão,Bruxelas,etc que apesar de estas duas regiões terem dois climas com a mesma classificação climatica de acordo com o modelo de Köppen as diferenças são muito maiores e evidentes que são por exemplo com o Porto... que o que distingue apenas os 2 climas é so facto de o Porto ter 2 meses secos... porque no resto são quase iguais... mas ate ai demonstrei que Bordeaux acaba por na pratica também ter os mesmos 2 meses secos que tem o Porto so não os tem sempre no mesmo mes...e falei-lhe do vinho não como enologo ou especialista mas constactei uma evidencia e pergunto aqui a todos os useres... se Copenhaga,Amesterdão e Edinbrugo tem o mesmo clima que Bordeaux porque é que so se produz vinho em Bordeaux, pergunta basica de interpretação básica, mas deixo-a aqui. 
Isto tudo para após varias conversas já travadas aqui tentar aqui demonstrar aquela q é a minha convicção que a influencia atlântica em Portugal não é grande é enorme... e que determina o nosso clima em tudo mais em maior parte do território do que a influencia mediterranica... 

Depois o Belem tambem diz aqui e quem leia isto fica com essa opinião, que eu me repito e que não apresento dados... pois bem desde que falo neste forum já com o meu antigo Usuario RTrinda demonstrei aqui postei aqui quadros gráficos dados objectivos:
1º que a temperatura da agua do Mar em Portugal é mais baixa que as aguas do Mediterrâneo principalmente no Verão mas em media é sempre mais baixa, mais baixa que ate em zonas de latitudes mais elevadas;
2ºque a ondulação do Mar na Costa portuguesa é das maiores da toda a Europa muito maior mas sem comparação com o mar mediterrânico;
3ºque existem muitas noites de verão em Portugal onde a temperatura pode descer a temperaturas de 12,13º graus em muitas localidades;
4º que em 30 anos no mes de Janeiro as temperaturas em Lisboa so subiram acima dos 20º graus por 3 vezes em Lisboa;
5º demonstrei-lhe que nenhuma capital de distrito portuguesa tem temperaturas medias anuais acima dos 17,5º e que nenhuma capital de distrito tem precipitações anuais abaixo dos 400mm 

e o que voce me prova e demonstra já se perguntou, ou melhor o que´é que eu já aprendi consigo Belem??? 


Julgo que deveremos ficar por aqui Belém você nunca ira perceber aquilo que eu tento trasmititr, eu estou aqui neste forum para aprender com os outros, demonstrar os meus pontos de vista,l ançar temas interessantes é nesse espírito de partilha de informação e conhecimentos que sou utilizador deste forum.... Não para concordar com as opiniões dos outros so porque parece bem entende... por isso julgo q deveremos ficar por aqui a nivel destes posts... mas como é obvio tinha-lhe responder ao post que colocou pois quem o lesse parecia que estava a dizer coisas que não disse..

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Duero você esta correcto em muitos pontos de vista que apresenta devo-lhe apresentar aqui as temperaturas medias anuais e valores de percipitação das capitais de distrito portuguesas de Norte,Centro,Sul,Interior e Litoral 


Valores das Normas climáticas

1) Portugal mais quente e seco

Faro
-Capital do distrito mais quente e mais a sul de Portugal da região do Algarve
Temperatura Media anual:17,4º 
Precipitação anual:522 mm 

Beja 
- região Baixo Alentejo
-representa a cidade capital de distrito da região mais quente de Portugal é neste distrito onde se faz mais calor em Portugal
Temperatura Media anual:16,2º 
Precipitação anual:572 mm 

Évora:
- região do Baixo Alentejo
-para ter uma ideia fica mais coisa menos coisa a latitude de Badajoz um pouco mais a sul em rigor ;
Temperatura Media anual:16º 
Precipitação anual:627 mm 

Portalegre:
-região Alto Alentejo mesma latitude de Cáceres um pouco a sul;
Temperatura Media anual:15,25º 
Precipitação anual:852 mm 

Castelo Branco:
-região Beira Baixa este distrito representa aquelas zonas que são referidas como das Zonas Semi-aridas do Vale do Tejo  a uns bons 50,60 kms aa norte
Temperatura Media anual:15,7º 
Precipitação anual:827 mm 

Setúbal
-região Estremadura sul- Sines pertence a este distrito maior parte do Litoral alentejano pertence a este distrito;
Temperatura Media anual:16º 
Precipitação anual:700-800 mm 

Lisboa:
-região da Estremadura
Temperatura Media anual:16º(12 de mínima+20 da máxima=32/2=16º) 
Precipitação anual:750 mm 

Santarém 
-região Ribatejo aqui neste distrito onde se podem encontrar esses tais vales áridos do Tejo 
Temperatura Media anual:16,5º 
Precipitação anual:711 mm 


2)Portugal mais fresco:

Leiria 
-região do centro sul do do pais na Estremadura portuguesa talvez seja neste distrito que haja a fronteira entre o Portugal + mediterrânico e o Portugal oceânico 
Temperatura Media anual:14,7º 
Precipitação anual:900 mm 

Aveiro
-região Beira Litoral 
Temperatura Media anual:14,8º 
Precipitação anual:911 mm 

Coimbra 
-região Beira Litoral
Temperatura Media anual:15º 
Precipitação anual:1012 mm 

Guarda
-região Beira Alta 
Temperatura Media anual:10º 
Precipitação anual:1700 mm

Porto
-região Alto Douro
Temperatura Media anual:14,5º 
Precipitação anual:1253 mm 

Braga
-região Minho
Temperatura Media anual:14º 
Precipitação anual:1515 mm

Viana Castelo
-região Minho
Temperatura Media anual:14º 
Precipitação anual:1500-1700 mm 

Vila Real
-Tras-montes a sul desta cidade está os tais vales encantados do Douro com precipitações de 300 mm.
Temperatura Media anual:13º 
Precipitação anual:1020mm

Bragança 
Temperatura media anual:12º
Percipitação:800 mm

Pronto Duero estes são os valores das principais cidades de Portugal de Norte a sul como vê em nenhuma delas se registam temperatruas medias anuais superiores a 18º graus nem valores de percipitação anual inferiores a 300mm nem sequer 500mmm quanto mais 300mm as suas opiniões estão correctas e o que as Normas dizem e se servem para uma coisa também servem para outra… O que te estão tentando dizer e que a 40,50,60 kms das cidades de Beja,Castelo Branco,Santarém e Vila real em vales escondidos sem presença humana logo sem estações meteorológicas se encontram casos particulares de semi-aridez em Portugal com temperaturas medias superiores a estes valores e percipitações infeirores, ou seja,estão a tentar-lhe dizer que voce está em Santarem ou Castelo Branco com percipitações de 700-800 mm e anda 50,60,70 kms para vales escondidos do Tejo e tudo muda mas sem qualquer relevância nenhuma,dificeis acessos de dificeis analises é como achar uma agulha no palheiro é isto que estão tentado convencer e vender… 
Está é a realidade. Como disse estão a fazer querer que a excepção é a regra e que a regra a excepção…mas você está certo nas ideias que tinha do nosso pais, mantenha-a porque é que esta mais correcta, mas a mais politicamente incorrecta sabe que o turismo é uma grande fonte de rendimento em Portugal convem dizer que em Portugal so faz calor e sol e que as praias são as melhores do mundo então perto da Pascoa o Algarve tem sempre sol mesmo quando está chovendo... enfim podia-se por vezes evitar situações mais delicadas mas isso tambem é outro assunto... veja bem que os portugueses ate conseguiram convencer os lngleses a fazerem um centro comercial ao ar livre numa região que chove em media 700-800 mm obviamente que ninguem lá vai as compras em mais de metade do ano... 


Cumps


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 01:11)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Belem
> 
> Julgo que os problemas de comunicação entre nos continuam e persistem e julgo q isto tem o efeito bola de neve so tendem a crescer e não a diminuir... como lhe disse e volto a dizer apesar de me sentir posto em causa já algumas vezes por algumas coisas que o Belem afirmou que penso que foram desagradáveis e que ultrapassaram os limites do razoável e da tão boa apregoada boa educação sempre evitei entrar responder-lhe a letra e muito menos tentar angariar apoiantes e forças de outros Users e muito menos falar pelos outros... pois julgo q no mundo dos crescidos as pessoas falam por si respondem pelos seus actos e quando tem algo apontar alguém falam directamente...



Exacto, fale por si e não pelos outros.






SocioMeteo disse:


> ate provei aqui q Bordeuax tem meses secos com frequencia tal e qual como o Porto..



Se Bordeaux tem meses secos como no Porto então seria Csb...
Mas não é.




SocioMeteo disse:


> alias existem climas temperados maritimos muito diferentes do clima do Litoral Frances atlantico julgo q o clima de Bordeaux tem mais a ver com o clima da região norte de Portugal do que com o clima de Endinbrugo ou de Copenhaga apesar de ambos serem Csb».






SocioMeteo disse:


> EU NUNCA FIZ ESSA AFIRMAÇÃO DESCABIDA...




 Não seja por isso, aí tem a prova logo acima. 

Se discorda com Koppen ( que é somente o sistema climático normalmente mais aceite), não use sequer as suas classificações como exemplo e fale de classificações alternativas fiáveis.






SocioMeteo disse:


> nunca pus em causa a classificação do clima de Bordeaux como Csb apenas tentei brincar com os dados e chegar a conclusões interessantes e dai fazer interpretações e demonstrar por A+B certos ponto de vista e relativo ao clima de Bordeaux comparando com o clima do Norte de Portugal comparei com a cidade do Porto como poderia comparar com Viana, braga ou Guimarães eu apenas fiz as seguintes observações:
> a)Bordeaux tem entre 150-200 dias de chuva tal e qual a cidade do Porto;
> b)a temperatura media anual varia entre os 13º15º graus ano tal e qual como o Porto;
> c)a precipitação anual varia entre os 1000-1500 mm em ambas as cidades/regiões;
> d) demonstrei por A+B e tive imenso trabalho e publiquei aqui apos uma pesquisa longa e demorada mais por sua causa que me fez esse pedido não acreditando na minha palavra para depois pelos vistos nem sequer dar-se ao trabalho de ler aquilo que escrevi; que APESAR DE BORDEAUX NÃO TER DE ACORDO COM MEDIAS DAS NORMAS CLIMATICAS NENHUM MES SECO, OU SEJA, SOMANDO E DIVIDINDO PELO NUMERO TOTAL DE SOMAS FAZENDO UMA MEDIA Bordeaux não apresenta nenhum mes seco, EU COMO GOSTO DE PENSAR PELA MINHA CABEÇA FIZ UMA PESQUISA INTERESSANTE e demonstrei-lhe que na pratica Bordeaux apresenta em quase todos os anos( em 20 apresenta 17) um,dois,tres meses secos ou seja, meses em que o valor da precipitação é inferior ao valor da temperatura*2,julgo que ate no ponto de vista e contexto deste fórum poderia ser uma discussão interessante de ser falada e analisada.



Resumindo, segundo Koppen Geiger, Bordeaux é Cfb, Porto é Csb.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Isto tudo para após varias conversas já travadas aqui tentar aqui demonstrar aquela q é a minha convicção que a influencia atlântica em Portugal não é grande é enorme... e que determina o nosso clima em tudo mais em maior parte do território do que a influencia mediterranica...



Ok, é a sua opinião que eu respeito. Mas respeite você também a dos outros. Claro que o Atlântico tem influência em algumas regiões. Mas há mais variados factores além do Atlântico.
Para já as versões oficiais apontam P. continental ( e nem é só a de Koppen-Geiger) como maioritariamente mediterrânico. Espero que compreenda a minha opinião.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Depois o Belem tambem diz aqui e quem leia isto fica com essa opinião, que eu me repito e que não apresento dados... pois bem desde que falo neste forum já com o meu antigo Usuario RTrinda demonstrei aqui postei aqui quadros gráficos dados objectivos:
> 1º que a temperatura da agua do Mar em Portugal é mais baixa que as aguas do Mediterrâneo principalmente no Verão mas em media é sempre mais baixa, mais baixa que ate em zonas de latitudes mais elevadas;




Como já lhe expliquei variadas vezes, se você vai comparar zonas de correntes frias com zonas de correntes quentes, é óbvio que as águas mais quentes serão as que ficam nas correntes quentes.
Logo compare, águas quentes com águas quentes.
Quando isso foi feito, as coisas ficaram até bem equilibradas.
Além do mais,  parece até absurdo comparar águas interiores e mais salgadas no verão com outras de mar aberto, em temperaturas de verão.
Uma poça aquece mais que um lago.
Compare num contexto anual, águas quentes com águas quentes.
O mesmo lhe aconselho em relação às regiões (ah e Lisboa não tem 16ºc de média, mas mais perto de 17ºc) que compara. Compare regiões quentes com regiões quentes. Um sítio não é quente por ser capital de distrito, é quente quando cientificamente se estuda a região e se descobre que a zona mais quente é aí. 
Mas em Portugal, por razões variadas não se fez cidades em zonas mais quentes, então tente comparar as coisas num contexto adequado.





SocioMeteo disse:


> e o que voce me prova e demonstra já se perguntou, ou melhor o que´é que eu já aprendi consigo Belem???



Eu é que lhe pergunto, o que aprendi consigo?
Posso-lhe dizer: você fez com que pesquisasse sobre um assunto novo para mim e descobri que o meu país ainda é mais quente, seco/húmido conforme as regiões  e variado do que eu pensava.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Julgo que deveremos ficar por aqui Belém você nunca ira perceber aquilo que eu tento trasmititr, eu estou aqui neste forum para aprender com os outros, demonstrar os meus pontos de vista,l ançar temas interessantes é nesse espírito de partilha de informação e conhecimentos que sou utilizador deste forum....



Continue a opinar, mas sobretudo tente interpretar com atenção o que é dito, senão esta conversa fica monótona.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Não para concordar com as opiniões dos outros so porque parece bem entende... por isso julgo q deveremos ficar por aqui a nivel destes posts... mas como é obvio tinha-lhe responder ao post que colocou pois quem o lesse parecia que estava a dizer coisas que não disse..



Fez muito bem, mas estou algo triste consigo, porque você mentiu ao dizer coisas que eu não tinha dito.
Eu não preciso que fale por mim, com os exageros do costume, além de que você parece não se lembrar das coisas que tem dito e das discussões que já teve. Sendo assim, tenha mais ponderação antes de postar.
Um humilde conselho, em vez de spamar periodicamente este forum com assuntos repetitivos tente ler e entender um pouco melhor o que tem sido dito. Obrigado.


http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/climato...al-4195-3.html



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/climato...l-1425-19.html



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/climato...ia-4271-4.html



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...tologia/climatologia/meteoro...cais-3441.html


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 02:24)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Como é que se calcula a temperatura média anual?


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2010 às 03:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Como é que se calcula a temperatura média anual?



É um aspecto importante que confesso ter deixado para 2º plano.
Ficam estes 2 também com o objectivo de reavivar o tema e se possível obter a definição de cálculo correcta.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/calculo-da-temperatura-media-2518.html

http://www.educador.brasilescola.com/estrategias-ensino/como-calcular-temperatura-media.htm


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 09:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *



joseoliveira disse:


> É um aspecto importante que confesso ter deixado para 2º plano.
> Ficam estes 2 também com o objectivo de reavivar o tema e se possível obter a definição de cálculo correcta.
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/calculo-da-temperatura-media-2518.html
> ...



Pois... andam aqui neste tópico a calcular temperaturas médias somando a máxima e a mínima e dividindo por dois, algo que não me parece muito correcto.

Por exemplo, na estação de Faro, no Verão, a mínima costuma ocorrer por volta das 5/6 da madrugada, depois a temperatura pode subir vertiginosamente até às 10/11 horas, estabiliza em torno da máxima, desce um pouquinho ao início da tarde, volta a subir ao final da tarde e início da noite, estabiliza um pouco e depois algures a meio da noite é que começa a cair para a mínima. Ou seja, regra geral, atendendo a este padrão, o cálculo com base em valores de várias horas do dia dará um valor superior ao simples cálculo da diferença entre a máxima e a mínima. 








Exemplo das últimas horas, na estação de Faro.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 09:31)

*re: Diversidade climática *






Notar na imagem de satélite as zonas de Portugal com e sem nevoeiro. Depois, fazer este exercício:

- identificar as áreas a norte e a sul das serras de Sintra, Montejunto, Candeeiros, Aire, Lousã, Açor, e Estrela;

- reparar que o ar húmido marítimo penetra para o interior a norte da Cordilheira Central através do vale do Mondego, mas que não o consegue fazer através do vale do Douro (julgo que sabem o motivo );

- identificar a barreira de condensação do Noroeste: Caramulo, Arada, Montemuro, Marão, Gerês, Peneda. 

- ver ainda a acção da Serra de Monchique e do seu prolongamento para o concelho de Odemira, a sul.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 09:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *






Identificar:

- Serra de Monchique, Serra do Caldeirão e serras do litoral alentejano;

- Barrocal algarvio e Baixo Guadiana;

- Peneplanícies do Alentejo interior;

- Serra de São Mamede;

- Maciço calcáreo estremenho;

- regiões a norte e a sul de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela;

-planícies do Ribatejo;

- planícies albicastrense, egitaniense e Tejo Internacional;

- Serras de Penha Garcia e da Malcata;

- Serras da Cordilheira Central;

- Beira Transmontana;

- Zonas de Terra Quente e Terra Fria, vales do Tua e do Sabor, do Côa e do Águeda;

- Serra da Marofa;

- Serra da Nogueira e Montesinho;

- Grande Porto;

- Alto Minho;

- serras da barreira de condensação do Noroeste;

- Baixo Mondego.

Ver também: pinhais de Huelva, Doñana, serras de Cádiz (parque de los Alcornocales), serra de Aracena, Cordilheira Central, Mesetas Norte e Sul, província de Almeria, serra Nevada, Galiza, Ibéria Atlântica (faixa norte), Ibéria Mediterrânica, Noroeste (com dois meses secos, mas com tanta vegetação quando a Ibéria Atlântica, especialmente na Galiza e no Minho), vale do Ebro, etc.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 11:32)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Faro
-Capital do distrito mais quente e mais a sul de Portugal da região do Algarve
Temperatura Media anual:17,4º 
Precipitação anual:522 mm 

Beja 
- região Baixo Alentejo
-representa a cidade capital de distrito da região mais quente de Portugal é neste distrito onde se faz mais calor em Portugal
Temperatura Media anual:16,2º 
Precipitação anual:572 mm 

Évora:
- região do Baixo Alentejo
-para ter uma ideia fica mais coisa menos coisa a latitude de Badajoz um pouco mais a sul em rigor ;
Temperatura Media anual:16º 
Precipitação anual:627 mm 

Portalegre:
-região Alto Alentejo mesma latitude de Cáceres um pouco a sul;
Temperatura Media anual:15,25º 
Precipitação anual:852 mm 

Castelo Branco:
-região Beira Baixa este distrito representa aquelas zonas que são referidas como das Zonas Semi-aridas do Vale do Tejo a uns bons 50,60 kms aa norte
Temperatura Media anual:15,7º 
Precipitação anual:827 mm 

Setúbal
-região Estremadura sul- Sines pertence a este distrito maior parte do Litoral alentejano pertence a este distrito;
Temperatura Media anual:16º 
Precipitação anual:700-800 mm 

Lisboa:
-região da Estremadura
Temperatura Media anual:16º(12 de mínima+20 da máxima=32/2=16º) 
Precipitação anual:750 mm 

Santarém 
-região Ribatejo aqui neste distrito onde se podem encontrar esses tais vales áridos do Tejo 
Temperatura Media anual:16,5º 
Precipitação anual:711 mm 


2)Portugal mais fresco:

Leiria 
-região do centro sul do do pais na Estremadura portuguesa talvez seja neste distrito que haja a fronteira entre o Portugal + mediterrânico e o Portugal oceânico 
Temperatura Media anual:14,7º 
Precipitação anual:900 mm 

Aveiro
-região Beira Litoral 
Temperatura Media anual:14,8º 
Precipitação anual:911 mm 

Coimbra 
-região Beira Litoral
Temperatura Media anual:15º 
Precipitação anual:1012 mm 

Guarda
-região Beira Alta 
Temperatura Media anual:10º 
Precipitação anual:1700 mm

Porto
-região Alto Douro
Temperatura Media anual:14,5º 
Precipitação anual:1253 mm 

Braga
-região Minho
Temperatura Media anual:14º 
Precipitação anual:1515 mm

Viana Castelo
-região Minho
Temperatura Media anual:14º 
Precipitação anual:1500-1700 mm 

Vila Real
-Tras-montes a sul desta cidade está os tais vales encantados do Douro com precipitações de 300 mm.
Temperatura Media anual:13º 
Precipitação anual:1020mm

Bragança 
Temperatura media anual:12º
Percipitação:800 mm


Estes valores estão ou não correctos??? correspondem ou não aos valores Normativos???? é que eu não me baseie a fazer calculos nenhuns mas apenas a recolher dados sobre os últimos Normativos climáticos... se estes valores estão errados quais os correctos??? se estão errados temos aqui um problema... pois existe muita gente que não sabe fazer contas e que está a ser induzida em erro...

Ainda estou para perceber porquê que dizer a verdade incomoda tanto tanta gente, ainda por cima sobre um tema que deveria ser consensual....se eu tivesse aqui a dizer que as aguas portuguesas são as mais quentes da Europa, as cidades portuguesas as mais quentes secas e desérticas da Europa e que as nossas praias são todas uma maravilha e que a vegetação portuguesa so tem influencia subtropical toda a gente acharia as minhas opiniões o máximo e interessantes....


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 11:52)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Socio, qual é o endereço do site de onde tiraste esses dados? Ou o nome do livro? Não estou aqui a duvidar, mas tenho um livro do Orlando Ribeiro onde diz que a média anual para Faro é de 17.8ºC, no período 1931-1960, e o IM refere que o litoral sotavento está próximo dos 18ºC de média. Isto de contar apenas com a máxima e a mínima médias dá um erro considerável para estações como Faro ou Tavira.

E gostava que alguém me arranjasse as normais de Tavira, se fosse possível. Aquela zona entre Cacela e campina de Faro é para mim a mais quente do Algarve, ao sol do meio-dia no pico do Inverno é muito comum chegar aos 18ºC e não descer dos 7ºC. A freguesia de Cacela já está protegida a Norte por elevações acima dos 300 metros, ao contrário do que sucede com Castro Marim e com VRSA, onde graças ao vale do Guadiana levam com os ventos frios do quadrante Norte durante os meses de Inverno. Tavira então nem se fala, tem um pico de 541 metros na sua serra, e a sul leva com as ilha e a ria que protegem a cidade dos ventos marítimos. Este ano estive na praia do Lacém, junto de Cabanas de Tavira,  no final do mês de Dezembro, e à hora do almoço o sol queimava a pele, coisa que não se sente aqui no Porto durante parte substancial do ano. Os algarvios costumam dizer que o sol do meio-dia de Inverno «pica na pele». 

No Guia de Portugal de Raul Brandão, no início do século XX, o Algarve é descrito como um lugar exótico, quase africano. É recomendado aos turistas que não escolham o Verão para as suas férias, por ser uma estação muito quente, e que caso optem por ir para a região nesta estação, prefiram as praias de Portimão ou Lagos, por terem temperaturas mais frescas. Relata que as mulheres durante o Inverno utilizavam guarda-sol nas ruas, para se protegeram dos raios da nossa estrela!

EDIT: aliás, para os mais corajosos, na costa sotavento, é possível ir à praia durante grande parte do ano. Após o Verão, nos meses de Outubro e Novembro, com máximas entre os 20 e os 25ºC, e água ainda _aceitável_ (entre os 18ºC e os 22ºC), pode-se ter uns excelentes dias de praia. Já em Março, a água está mais fria que no Outono, mas por vezes neste mês também é possível dar um mergulho. Para um inglês, habituado às praias do Sul de Inglaterra ou das ilhas do Canal da Mancha, estas serão certamente condições muito agradáveis. Já tenho visto na Praia da Manta Rota, em pleno mês de Dezembro, casais de estrangeiros a fazer praia!


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 11:57)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A Sul do Tejo os unicos locais com Tmed anual abaixo de 16º são as terras acima dos 300-400m...e mais, as médias anuais não são medias simples da max e min, são medias compostas por todas as observações ao minuto das EMA´s.
Aquele mapa que o andré meteu foi feito com medições do espectro de emissão IR, conjuntamente ( suponho) com observações das EMA´s ( onde elas existam), obtendo-se valores de Tmed quer pela lei de stefen-boltzmann quer pelas observações do IM.
A nossa vegetação e fauna tem influencias quer dos climas frios quer dos quentes, aqui se localizam muitas fronteiras/limites de dispersão dos animais, encontram-se limites sul de especies de climas frios e limites norte de epecimes termófilos.
A unica grande diferença de Portugal com as areas do mediterraneo ( acima de tudo zonas costeiras porque as interiores são muito similares) são as temperaturas minimas, inferiores por cá.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 11:58)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Guarda
> -região Beira Alta
> Temperatura Media anual:10º
> Precipitação anual:1700 mm



O site do IM tem dados das normais 1971-2000 para quase todas as capitais de distrito.

Dados da estação meteorológica da Guarda (normal 1971-2000):

Temperatura média anual: 10,9ºC

Precipitação anual: 882mm


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 12:01)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> O site do IM tem dados das normais 1971-2000 para quase todas as capitais de distrito.
> 
> Dados da estação meteorológica da Guarda (normal 1971-2000):
> 
> ...



Dan, onde estão esses dados, poderias dar o link? Nunca os encontrei.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 12:07)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Dan, onde estão esses dados, poderias dar o link? Nunca os encontrei.



Nesta nova função que o IM agora tem.

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/cidadeprev10dias.jsp



> IM alarga previsão a 10 dias a novas localidadesIM2010-07-15 (IM)
> 
> O Instituto de Meteorologia, I.P. (IM) disponibiliza a partir de hoje na sua Página WEB a informaçao do estado do tempo para 10 dias para novas localidades.
> 
> ...





AnDré disse:


> Além disso, há outra novidade que me para mim até tem maior importância.
> Se repararem, ao fundo da página, aparecem algumas (ainda poucas), normais para o período 1971-2000.
> 
> Por exemplo, Guarda:
> ...


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 12:23)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Nesse caso, temos de calcular as médias anuais somando as médias de cada mês sobre doze. Digo eu...

Obrigado pelo link .


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 12:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

De facto Faro tem 17.35ºC, com estes cálculos que referi, grande diferença em relação a Huelva, que tem uma média anual de 18.1ºC. Inveja dos onubenses, têm um clima mais quente


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 12:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> De facto Faro tem 17.35ºC, com estes cálculos que referi, grande diferença em relação a Huelva, que tem uma média anual de 18.1ºC. Inveja dos onubenses, têm um clima mais quente



Isso é média simples


----------



## Rainy (20 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Desculpa SocioMeteo mas Lisboa não tem mais precipitação que Portalegre??.

Por exemplo este ano quanto é que Lisboa já acumulou??


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2010 às 13:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Rainy disse:


> Desculpa SocioMeteo mas Lisboa não tem mais precipitação que Portalegre??.
> 
> Por exemplo este ano quanto é que Lisboa já acumulou??



Deste Setembro. Desde o início do ano, cerca de 600 mm.


----------



## Costa (20 Jul 2010 às 13:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Faro
> -Capital do distrito mais quente e mais a sul de Portugal da região do Algarve
> Temperatura Media anual:17,4º
> Precipitação anual:522 mm
> ...



Muitos desses dados estão errados. Por exemplo Castelo Branco tem Precipitação anual de 750mm e não 827

Convinha colocares a fonte de onde os tiraste.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 13:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> Isso é média simples



E a de Huelva também não é uma media simples?


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 13:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Rainy disse:


> Desculpa SocioMeteo mas Lisboa não tem mais precipitação que Portalegre??.
> 
> Por exemplo este ano quanto é que Lisboa já acumulou??



Precipitação anual na normal de 1971-2000:

Portalegre: 855mm

Lisboa Geofísico: 726mm


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 14:03)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Guarda
> -região Beira Alta
> Temperatura Media anual:10º
> Precipitação anual:1700 mm
> ...






Costa disse:


> Muitos desses dados estão errados. Por exemplo Castelo Branco tem Precipitação anual de 750mm e não 827
> 
> Convinha colocares a fonte de onde os tiraste.





Dan disse:


> O site do IM tem dados das normais 1971-2000 para quase todas as capitais de distrito.
> 
> Dados da estação meteorológica da Guarda (normal 1971-2000):
> 
> ...






Dan disse:


> Precipitação anual na normal de 1971-2000:
> 
> Portalegre: 855mm
> 
> Lisboa Geofísico: 726mm





Obrigado Dan e Costa por nos esclarecerem sobre a verdade.
É preciso ter cuidado com o conteúdo que por vezes é postado neste fórum. 
Também seria importante, digo eu, colocar a altitude das estações.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Santarém
> -região Ribatejo aqui neste distrito onde se podem encontrar esses tais vales áridos do Tejo
> Temperatura Media anual:16,5º
> Precipitação anual:711 mm .



É visível o quanto pouco você conhece sobre o que foi postado aqui (e até tem estado permanentemente à disposição de todos para consultar) sobre Portugal.
Evidentemente que nunca se falou em vales áridos do Tejo no RIBATEJO.







SocioMeteo disse:


> Beja
> - região Baixo Alentejo
> -representa a cidade capital de distrito da região mais quente de Portugal é neste distrito onde se faz mais calor em Portugal
> Temperatura Media anual:16,2º
> Precipitação anual:572 mm .




As zonas mais quentes, em Portugal, não são nas cidades.
Já foi postado um estudo científico e oficial sobre o assunto.
Em contrapartida foi postada alguma prova tangível contrária e oficial?
O que nos interessa se Beja é capital do distrito mais quente ( se é o distrito mais quente ou não, não sei)? Até o pico do Kilimanjaro podia ser a capital do distrito mais quente da Tanzânia. E usar os seus valores prova alguma coisa?
O Sociometeo, tem aqui uma oportunidade para provar que está certo.
Faça-o então, não perque mais tempo e não faça os outros perderem mais tempo, também.




SocioMeteo disse:


> estou para perceber porquê que dizer a verdade incomoda tanto tanta gente, ainda por cima sobre um tema que deveria ser consensual...



Não incomoda a ninguém, porque a sua opinião tem um teor muito pouco científico e consensual.
De novo, convido-lhe a enriquecer o debate provando, que a maior parte de Portugal continental é Atlântico e não  Mediterrânico, com bases científicas, palpáveis e fiáveis.



SocioMeteo disse:


> se eu tivesse aqui a dizer que as aguas portuguesas são as mais quentes da Europa, as cidades portuguesas as mais quentes secas e desérticas da Europa e que as nossas praias são todas uma maravilha e que a vegetação portuguesa so tem influencia subtropical toda a gente acharia as minhas opiniões o máximo e interessantes....



Não, toda a gente acharia isso um absurdo ( e penso que aqui ninguém nunca disse tal coisa e se dissesse você só teria era que provar o contrário com provas científicas) tal como dizer que Portugal continental na maior parte é de clima temperado marítimo...
Tem que haver um equilíbrio e uma preocupação séria com a verdade.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 14:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Socio, qual é o endereço do site de onde tiraste esses dados? Ou o nome do livro? Não estou aqui a duvidar, mas tenho um livro do Orlando Ribeiro onde diz que a média anual para Faro é de 17.8ºC, no período 1931-1960, e o IM refere que o litoral sotavento está próximo dos 18ºC de média. Isto de contar apenas com a máxima e a mínima médias dá um erro considerável para estações como Faro ou Tavira.
> 
> E gostava que alguém me arranjasse as normais de Tavira, se fosse possível. Aquela zona entre Cacela e campina de Faro é para mim a mais quente do Algarve, ao sol do meio-dia no pico do Inverno é muito comum chegar aos 18ºC e não descer dos 7ºC. A freguesia de Cacela já está protegida a Norte por elevações acima dos 300 metros, ao contrário do que sucede com Castro Marim e com VRSA, onde graças ao vale do Guadiana levam com os ventos frios do quadrante Norte durante os meses de Inverno. Tavira então nem se fala, tem um pico de 541 metros na sua serra, e a sul leva com as ilha e a ria que protegem a cidade dos ventos marítimos. Este ano estive na praia do Lacém, junto de Cabanas de Tavira,  no final do mês de Dezembro, e à hora do almoço o sol queimava a pele, coisa que não se sente aqui no Porto durante parte substancial do ano. Os algarvios costumam dizer que o sol do meio-dia de Inverno «pica na pele».
> 
> ...




E o que mais nos interessa, são opiniões formadas como a tua para tornar este forum mais enriquecedor.
Não esquecer também, o calor que faz no barrocal.
O IM, senão estou em erro, colocou uma vasta região do barrocal acima dos 17,5ºc de média anual. Aquela zona baixa junto a Monchique também é quente.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Duero você esta correcto em muitos pontos de vista que apresenta devo-lhe apresentar aqui as temperaturas medias anuais e valores de percipitação das capitais de distrito portuguesas de Norte,Centro,Sul,Interior e Litoral
> 
> 
> Valores das Normas climáticas
> ...



Si, eu penso que pode ser que locais nao moito importantes podan ter menos de 500 mm. Agora penso en ELVAS, moito perto da raia, e de Badajoz. Nao acredito que tenha mais de 500 mm. 
Penso que a zona do val do tejo, a poca altitude e moito interior pode ficar por menos de 500 mm.
Eu conhezo como ja dize, Do Douro ao Norte, principalmente Miranda, Braganza e Chaves. 
Nao conhecia os valores perto a 300 mm do Val do Douro, e ainda mais, nao pensei nunca que o Val do Douro ficara por menos de 500 mm en Portugal. 

Temp. medias anuais por cima de 18ºC en Portugal continental, nao acho onde pode ser.
O interior do Guadiana pode mesmo ter verao moito quente, mais o inverno ja é ainda mais frio que Lisboa o Porto, pois ten medias do janeiro de 8ºC, embora o verao pode atingir aos 26ºC. 

Si ha locais con menos de 500 mm e media anuai de 18ºC penso poden ter estas características:

-baixa altitude (un val do río).
-área interior.
-distritos do Sul.
-Seguramente nao longe da Extremadura Española.

Embora o val do Douro, que eu nunca imaginei que tivera menos de 500 mm en Portugal, nao ten esas temperaturas.

Ja o verao é de 20/23ºC, e o inverno seguro e de 6º/7ºC.

Esas áreas do val do douro perto a 300 mm, e posivel foram as áreas onde é moito mais posivel o clima FRIO SECO.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 15:01)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Si, eu penso que pode ser que locais nao moito importantes podan ter menos de 500 mm. Agora penso en ELVAS, moito perto da raia, e de Badajoz. Nao acredito que tenha mais de 500 mm.
> Penso que a zona do val do tejo, a poca altitude e moito interior pode ficar por menos de 500 mm.
> Eu conhezo como ja dize, Do Douro ao Norte, principalmente Miranda, Braganza e Chaves.
> Nao conhecia os valores perto a 300 mm do Val do Douro, e ainda mais, nao pensei nunca que o Val do Douro ficara por menos de 500 mm en Portugal.
> ...



Moura, que não fica sequer no Vale do Guadiana tem uma média de Janeiro superior a 9ºc e nos 2 meses mais quentes valores médios superiores a 26ºc.



duero disse:


> Si ha locais con menos de 500 mm e media anuai de 18ºC penso poden ter estas características:
> 
> -baixa altitude (un val do río).
> -área interior.
> ...



Dados oficiais do IM, dizem que é uma região muito quente.




duero disse:


> Ja o verao é de 20/23ºC, e o inverno seguro e de 6º/7ºC..



Em que regiões e a que altitude?




duero disse:


> Esas áreas do val do douro perto a 300 mm, e posivel foram as áreas onde é moito mais posivel o clima FRIO SECO.



Zonas baixas e quentes como  Foz do Côa e Massueime, são frias e secas?
Não concordo. Quanto muito serão algo continentalizadas, mas globalmente não diria que são frias e secas.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 15:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Sim, pode ser, eu nao conhezo onde fica Moura, mais acreditava os valores mais altos da temperatura media poden ser mesmo na Estremadura portuguesa.

Os 20/23ºC do verao en 6/7ºC do inverno, sao estimaçoes propias. Conhezo os dados de Braganza a 700 metros, de Porto, e Chaves. 
Si ha áreas do Val do Douro de menos de 500 mm (eu nao sabia), penso que sao áreas do interior, a altitude de 100/200 metros. 

Fazendo estadística acho posivel con dados de Braganza e Porto que esas áreas podan ter 6/7ºC de medio no inverno, e 20/23ºC de media no verao. 
Maís como digo sao estimaçoes que eu estou a fazer das áreas do Val de Douro a 200 metros, con dados de Braganza (700 metros).

E si ha áreas como esas de menos de 500 mm, entao e o mais parecido aos invernos frios e secos, pois Chaves e Braganza ja ten inverno frio e húmedo.

Mais como eu estou a dizer nao conhecia siquera que o Val de Douro tivera menos de 500 mm en Portugal.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 16:08)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Agora vou falar da regiao de CASTILLA Y LEÓN, fronteriza con El Norte de Portugal.

Castilla y León es una de las regiones mas extensas de Europa. Su superficie es de 94.000 kms2 y su población de apenas 2.500.000 habitantes.

Esta rodeada por amplias montañas, que la aislan del mar. 

-Al norte la cordillera cantábrica, con Torre Cerredo de mas de 2600 metros.
-Al sur el sistema central, con el pico Almanzor de 2590 metros aprox.
-Al este el sistema ibérico con el Moncayo de 2250 metros aprox.
-Al oeste en el Norte tiene los Montes de León y Sanabria con el Teleno de 2100 metros y Peña Trevinca de 2200 metros aprox.

Luego tiene una altiplanicie central de aprox. 700 metros de altitud.

Existen zonas de piedemonte, donde las altitudes se encuentran aprox. en 1000 metros.

Las áreas con mas de 1000 metros de altitud son muy extensas y ocupan amplias zonas de Soria, Avila y León.

Se divide en 9 provincias, todas ellas tienen montañas de mas de 2000 metros de altitud, menos la provincia de Valladolid, que fica en el centro y su altitud máxima es de 990 metros.

Existen algunas zonas de valles en áreas periféricas, donde la altitud puede bajar a menos de 500 metros o incluso 150 metros, pero tienen poca representatividad.

-Bierzo al noroeste.
-Valle del Ebro al noreste.
-Valle del Tietar al Sur de Avila
-Las arribes del Duero en Zamora y Salamanca, fronteizas con Portugal.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 16:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Sim, pode ser, eu nao conhezo onde fica Moura, mais acreditava os valores mais altos da temperatura media poden ser mesmo na Estremadura portuguesa...



É complicado definir quais as regiões mais quentes entre as 2.
A bacia do Guadiana, segundo dados oficiais do IM, é mais quente perto de Serpa.









duero disse:


> Os 20/23ºC do verao en 6/7ºC do inverno, sao estimaçoes propias. Conhezo os dados de Braganza a 700 metros, de Porto, e Chaves.
> Si ha áreas do Val do Douro de menos de 500 mm (eu nao sabia), penso que sao áreas do interior, a altitude de 100/200 metros. ..




Na minha opinião 6/7ºc no inverno e 20/23ºc são valores de zonas mais altas.
Veja-se que até Torre de Moncorvo, que é  um ponto alto, fica com mais de 6ºc para o mês mais frio e mais de 24ºc para o mês mais quente.
Além de altitude, é necessário equacionar outros factores..






Neste mapa são apresentadas as médias das máximas para os seguintes 3 meses: Junho, Julho, Agosto ( dados oficiais do IM)
Vê-se locais abaixo dos 22 e acima dos 37,5!!
Surpreendente a forma como os valores disparam, em zonas relativamente próximas, devido sobretudo a diferenças no relevo e tipo de exposição.
4 regiões muito quentes se destacam de forma clara:
1º- Uns kms a sudeste de Carrazeda.
2º- No lado Oeste de Moncorvo
3º- Vale junto a Cerejais ( perto do Rio Sabor).
4º- Vale a alguns kms sudeste de Bragança.

A região do Côa está só em parte representada, não dando para ver o todo seu potencial térmico. Mais alguns outros vales atingem bons valores ( algumas vezes junto ao topo da escala...)

Aspecto da zona do Côa:














Aspecto da zona de Cerejais:


http://img364.imageshack.us/i/imagemgoogleearthzv0.jpg/


http://img217.imageshack.us/i/imagemgoogleearthcu9.jpg/


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 16:50)

*re: Diversidade climática *


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 17:09)

*re: Diversidade climática *

A média de Huelva foi tirada a Aemet; o site tem indicação das temperaturas médias anuais, ao contrário do nosso. Então continuo na mesma, sem saber a média anual para Faro. 

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=4642E&k=and


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 18:19)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> É complicado definir quais as regiões mais quente entre as 2.
> A bacia do Guadiana, segundo dados oficiais do IM, é mais quente perto de Serpa.
> 
> 
> ...





Como já disse aqui e volto a repetir tudo excepções e não a regra.Mas excepções mesmo grandes excepções já agora vamos inverter os papeis... mstre-me pff qual a LOCALIDADE NÃO QUERO MAPAS que em Tras-Montes apresente esses tais valores de 300 mm ano???? 

Outra coisa essas imagens que colocou ai por sinal de belas paisagens não me parece que comprovem qualquer tipo de semi-aridez apenas uma paisagem de verão de um socalco dadas as suas características tem uma vegetação rasteira.

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 18:28)

*re: Diversidade climática *

como foi perguntado por varios Users entre os quais o Costa ou o Federirco sobre as fontes nas quais basiei-me para Postar aqui os valores das cidades capitais de distrito portuguesas foram varias: 

são baseadas nas Normas entre 1971-2000 do Instituto de Meteorologia : 


Estão aqui os Links

http://www.webcitation.org/5nwkr5S2n

http://pt.allmetsat.com/clima/portugal-espanha.php?code=08557

Cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 18:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Realmente eu não sei porque tanta divergencia de opinião se ate a Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger e os seus sub-climas me dão razão, ou seja,  Köppen-Geiger ao diagnosticar que Centro Norte de Portugal tem um sub-clima Csb está a diferencia-lo de todos os outros climas mediterranicos se vermos o clima Csb na Europa so existe em Portugal, por isso mais me força me dá e mais um dado valido que comprova aquilo que tenho vindo a dizer a grande influencia atlântica da maioria do território português que dão características únicas e que segundo koppen-Geiger únicas em todos os climas Mediterranicos clima Csb só existe cá.


----------



## Dan (20 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Realmente eu não sei porque tanta divergencia de opinião se ate a Classificação climática de Köppen-Geiger e os seus sub-climas me dão razão, ou seja,  Köppen-Geiger ao diagnosticar que Centro Norte de Portugal tem um sub-clima Csb está a diferencia-lo de todos os outros climas mediterranicos se vermos o clima Csb na Europa so existe em Portugal, por isso mais me força me dá e mais um dado valido que comprova aquilo que tenho vindo a dizer a grande influencia atlântica da maioria do território português que dão características únicas e que segundo koppen-Geiger únicas em todos os climas Mediterranicos clima Csb só existe cá.



Também existem algumas áreas na Espanha, França e Itália.


----------



## Costa (20 Jul 2010 às 20:24)

*re: Diversidade climática *

E Turquia


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 20:59)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Como já disse aqui e volto a repetir tudo excepções e não a regra.Mas excepções mesmo grandes excepções já agora vamos inverter os papeis...




Acalme-se que estava a falar com o Duero sobre regiões  quentes em Portugal.
Ele questionou educadamente sobre a existência destas regiões em Portugal e eu naquilo que tinha ao meu dispôr procurei esclarecê-lo.
Mas também não deverá encontrar grandes extensões de regiões europeias com  estes valores, daí que excepções à regra, servem neste caso para todos.






SocioMeteo disse:


> mstre-me pff qual a LOCALIDADE NÃO QUERO MAPAS que em Tras-Montes apresente esses tais valores de 300 mm ano????



As localidades que apresentam valores inferiores a 300 mm anuais são: Ribeira de Massueime e a Foz do Côa. Não sei se haverão mais.
O Dan já postou essas referências no forum.
Sempre pode usar o google ou usar a pesquisa no forum.
Ela dá jeito quando é usada.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Outra coisa essas imagens que colocou ai por sinal de belas paisagens não me parece que comprovem qualquer tipo de semi-aridez apenas uma paisagem de verão de um socalco dadas as suas características tem uma vegetação rasteira.
> 
> cumps




Eu já postei mais do que uma imagem e de uma região diferente do Alto Douro e até posso pôr aqui muito mais se quiser e verá que a aridez continua a existir. Evidentemente que não ia pôr uma imagem dos vinhedos , daí que optei por montes  mais naturais.
Seria de uma grande irresponsabilidade negar as características áridas ou semi-áridas de várias partes do Alto Douro, tendo em conta os seus valores de precipitação e níveis de evapotranspiração..


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Dan disse:


> Também existem algumas áreas na Espanha, França e Itália.





Obrigado Dan de facto estava equivocado o sub-clima Csb não é exclusivo de Portugal  no contexo europeu.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Acalme-se que estava a falar com o Duero sobre regiões  quentes em Portugal.
> Ele questionou educadamente sobre a existência destas regiões em Portugal e eu naquilo que tinha ao meu dispôr procurei esclarecê-lo.
> Mas também não deverá encontrar grandes extensões de regiões europeias com  estes valores, daí que excepções à regra, servem neste caso para todos.
> 
> ...




Mas continuam a ser excepções e não a regra situações muito isoladas.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas continuam a ser excepções e não a regra situações muito isoladas.



Sim, como por toda a Europa, valores desta ordem não encontra aos pontapés.
Mas se encontrar, sinta-se à vontade para nos elucidar.


----------



## SocioMeteo (20 Jul 2010 às 21:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Sim, como por toda a Europa, valores desta ordem não encontra aos pontapés.
> Mas se encontrar, sinta-se à vontade para nos elucidar.



não vale a pena Belem para quê lhe vou apresentar dados e valores para voce refuta-los ignora-los... julgo q ficaremos por aqui... para mim a semi-aridez é muito mais caracteristica do interior de espanha,como em outras regiões do mediterraneo... em Portugal é uma raridade quem ninguem se dá conta tem o exemplo do Duero... eu já demonstrei aqui que todas as capitais de distrito portuguesas tem valores de percipitação superior a 500 mm e valores de temp. media anual infeiror a 18º graus ninguem me conseguiu desmentir... voce vem me falar de zonas... inahbitadas de vales escondidos... para tentar demonstrar e provar o improvavel... fiquemos por aqui eu fico com a minha opinião voce com a sua... 

obviamente que vou deixar de fazer pesquisas trabalhosas que demonstrem os meus pontos de vista... tendo em conta que as mesmas são ignoradas...

sobre este assunto já provei e demonstrei aquilo q queria provar e demonstrar...


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 21:53)

*re: Diversidade climática *

AGORA VOU POSTEAR DADOS DE ESTAÇOES DO OESTE DE CASTELA E LEAO, AS PROVINCIAS DE LEAO, ZAMORA E SALAMANCA. 
ALGUNA DE ELAS FICA MOITO PERTO DE PORTUGAL, MESMO ALGUNA E PRACTICAMENTE NA RAIA.

PROVINCIA DE LEÓN

VILLAFRANCA DE EL BIERZO (Noroeste, perto Ponferrada). 42º37'N. 504 mtrs.

En..........4'8.........117
Fb..........6'0...........90
Mr..........9'1.........106
Ab.........11'5..........63
My.........14'3.........56
Jn..........17'8.........44
Jl...........21'0.........15
Ag.........20'3.........16
Sp.........17'9.........38
Oc.........12'6.........72
Nv..........7'8.........131
Dc..........4'9.........153

Año........12'3ºC.......901mm


PONFERRADA. 42º33'N. 534 mtrs.

En........4.5.........71
Fb........6.8.........64
Mr........9.4.........43 
Ab......11.1.........51
My......14.4.........59
Jn.......18.6.........34
Jl........21.5.........24 
Ag......21.0.........26
Sp......17.9.........49 
Oc......12.9.........74
Nv........8.2.........76
Dc........5.5.........92 

Año.....12.6ºC.......668 mm

LEÓN, VIRGEN DEL CAMINO. 42º35'N. 912 metros de altitud.

En..........3.1........58
Fb..........4.9........46 
Mr..........7.1........29
Ab..........8.6........50 
My........12.1........58
Jn.........16.4........39 
Jl..........19.6........28
Ag........19.3.........24 
Sp........16.4.........39
Oc........11.4.........56
Nv..........7.0.........58 
Dc..........4.3.........70

Año........10.9ºC......556 mm

PROVINCIA DE ZAMORA, OESTE DE LA REGIÓN. 

ZAMORA. 41º31'N. 656 metros de altitud.

En..........4.3........34
Fb..........6.6........28
Mr..........8.9........18
Ab........10.7........36
My........14.3........42 
Jn.........18.7........30 
Jl..........22.1........15
Ag........21.8........13 
Sp........18.5........22
Oc........13.3........38 
Nv.........8.3.........42
Dc.........5.5.........44 

Año......12.7ºC......363 mm

PUEBLA DE SANABRIA. 42º03'N. 960 metros de altitud. PERTO PORTUGAL.

En.......3'0.........131
Fb.......4'0.........117
Mr.......6'3.........125
Ab.......8'6..........74
My.....11'8..........76
Jn......15'9..........33
Jl.......18'3..........14
Ag.....17'7..........12
Sp.....15'2..........53
Oc.....10'7..........79
Nv......6'2.........126
Dc......3'9.........106

Año......10'1ºC.......946 mm


PROVINCIA DE SALAMANCA, OESTE DE LA REGIÓN. 

SALAMANCA/MATACÁN. 40º56'N. 790 metros de altitud.

En.........3.6.......31 
Fb.........5.6.......27 
Mr.........7.7.......22
Ab.........9.6.......39
My.......13.4.......48 
Jn........17.9.......34
Jl.........21.0.......16
Ag.......20.5........11 
Sp.......17.2........32
Oc.......12.2........39
Nv.........7.3........42 
Dc.........4.8........42

Año.....11.7ºC...382 mm.


VALERO. 40º32'N. 568 metros. Fica en Val ao pe do Sistema Central. Perto ha 200 anos ainda havia florestas de Fagus sylvatica.

En.........6'7.........155
Fb.........8'2.........149
Mr........10'8........140
Ab........13'6.........94
My........17'6.........74
Jn.........21'8.........50
Jl..........26'0..........8
Ag........25'0.........18
Sp........20'8.........72
Oc........15'3........132
Nv........10'2........137
Dc.........6'2........143

Año.......15'2ºC........1172 mm


*ALDEADAVILA. 41º13'N. 675 metros de altitud. *

*ALDEADAVILA FICA A 3 KMS DE LA FRONTERA CON PORTUGAL, A 4 KMS DE LA ALDEA DE BRUÇO Y A 12 KMS DE CASTELO BRANCO (CONCELHO DE MOGADOURO).* 

En.........7'0............110
Fb.........8'0............102
Mr........11'0............74
Ab........14'3............47
My.......18'9............52
Jn........22'9............31
Jl.........26'7............11
Ag.......25'9............12
Sp.......22'3............49
Oc.......17'2............73
Nv.......10'5............95
Dc........6'1............72

Año.....15'9ºC........728 mm.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 21:58)

*re: Diversidade climática *



SocioMeteo disse:


> não vale a pena Belem para quê lhe vou apresentar dados e valores para voce refuta-los ignora-los... julgo q ficaremos por aqui... para mim a semi-aridez é muito mais caracteristica do interior de espanha,como em outras regiões do mediterraneo... em Portugal é uma raridade quem ninguem se dá conta tem o exemplo do Duero... eu já demonstrei aqui que todas as capitais de distrito portuguesas tem valores de percipitação superior a 500 mm e valores de temp. media anual infeiror a 18º graus ninguem me conseguiu desmentir... voce vem me falar de zonas... inahbitadas de vales escondidos... para tentar demonstrar e provar o improvavel... fiquemos por aqui eu fico com a minha opinião voce com a sua...
> 
> obviamente que vou deixar de fazer pesquisas trabalhosas que demonstrem os meus pontos de vista... tendo em conta que as mesmas são ignoradas...
> 
> sobre este assunto já provei e demonstrei aquilo q queria provar e demonstrar...



Não há só climas nas capitais de distrito, nem elas muitas vezes, são representativas do clima do distrito, apenas se montou estações meteorológicas nas capitais de distrito, porque coincidentemente são zonas urbanas ( ou suburbanas).
Mas você deve ser a única pessoa do forum que duvida desses mais de 18ºc de média anual.
E eu não lhe vim falar de vales escondidos, vim falar de um trabalho científico e oficial sobre algumas zonas  quentes de P. continental, que na Bacia do Guadiana até atingem uma extensão assinalável.
Quanto às questões de semi-aridez, estamos falados, como já disse e digo novamente, claro que Espanha terá maior extensão de zonas secas, mas Portugal também as tem. É tão somente isto.
Novamente um vivo conselho lhe deixo: evite assuntos repetitivos.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 22:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *

O Sócio está enganado. Trata-se de zonas extensas, que eu próprio conheço bem porque já as visitei, já fiz caminhadas nesses rios em pleno Verão, aqueles rochedos de xisto parecem fornalhas. 

O vale do Águeda, o vale do Côa, o Tejo Internacional, o vale do Erges, o vale do Sabor, as Portas de Ródão, o Douro Internacional, são tudo regiões com uma paisagem que nem no Sul do país encontram paralelo. Estamos a falar de vales, planaltos e peneplanícies protegidos por serras com mais de 1000 metros de altitude, nalguns casos com mais de 1500 metros, logo tendo em conta que parte das nossas chuvas ocorrem devido a superfícies frontais de depressões que não estão à nossa latitude é de esperar que suceda este efeito barreira. Veja-se que Castro Laboreiro tem mais de 2000 mm e Montalegre do outro lado da montanha e a elevada altitude já tem pouco mais de 1000 mm, quanto mais vales para lá destas montanhas e dos planaltos oeste da Terra Fria.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 22:14)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Não há só climas nas capitais de distrito, nem elas muitas vezes, são representativas do clima do distrito, apenas se montou estações meteorológicas nas capitais de distrito, porque coincidentemente são zonas urbanas ( ou suburbanas).
> Mas você deve ser a única pessoa do forum que duvida desses mais de 18ºc de média anual.
> E eu não lhe vim falar de vales escondidos, vim falar de um trabalho científico e oficial sobre algumas zonas  quentes de P. continental, que na Bacia do Guadiana até atingem uma extensão assinalável.
> Quanto às questões de semi-aridez, estamos falados, como já disse e digo novamente, claro que Espanha terá maior extensão de zonas secas, mas Portugal também as tem. É tão somente isto.
> Novamente um vivo conselho lhe deixo: evite assuntos repetitivos.



Não é difícil que tenha, pois atendendo ao facto que a Amareleja é fresca comparada com o que se passa em cima do Vale do Guadiana e de alguns dos seus afluentes, é possível que eventuais máximas médias no Verão superiores a 35ºC inflacionem a média anual. Já estive no vale do Guadiana no final de um mês de Fevereiro e sentia-se um ar mais quente que em Beja, e uma luz mais forte.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Pode ser que en Bacia da Guadiana ha mais de 18ºC meida anual, nao sei, mais acho posivel, mais, nao acredito que no Douro aconteza, mesmo eses locais do VAL DO COA. 

ALDEADAVILA fica casi na misma raia e e vezinha de freguesías de Mogadouro, mesmo Bruços fica a 4 kms de ela.

ALDEADAVILA ten veraos de 26/27 graus de media, mais o inverno ja é de 6ºC en dezembro. A media anual e nao atingue aos 16ºC, ainda menos que Lisboa.

En eses locais que estao baixos o verao acho que poda ser mesmo, eses locais sao mais baixos, mais ten una pouca maior influencia o mar da que ten ALDEADAVILA, embora ALDEADAVILA e o maior barragem da penínsola e un dos maiores de Europa, que nao sei se muda o clima, mais si voses buscan no Google earth veran que mesmo e moito grande, e fica moito perto da raia.


Os invernos de eses locais baixos de Val de Coa, acho que si Aldeadavila fica con 6 graus en dizembro, a 670 metros de altitude, eses locais poden ter 8 graus, eu estimo. 

Si eles ten 8 graus no inverno e 26/27 no verao, estimo que poden ficar entorno a 17/17'5 graus de media anual, seguramente moito perto a 18ºC anuais, mais nao acredito que superen a Bacia do Guadiana. 
Isto e una opiniao, precisaría haver estaçoes en eses locais.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 22:28)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Não é difícil que tenha, pois atendendo ao facto que a Amareleja é fresca comparada com o que se passa em cima do Vale do Guadiana e de alguns dos seus afluentes, é possível que eventuais máximas médias no Verão superiores a 35ºC inflacionem a média anual. Já estive no vale do Guadiana no final de um mês de Fevereiro e sentia-se um ar mais quente que em Beja, e uma luz mais forte.



Eu este ano, em Abril, desloquei-me, por 2 vezes entre Portel e Alqueva ( no Norte do Alqueva) e havia uma diferença substancial de temperatura, entre ambas as localidades.
Mas isto foi uma passagem de relance, que deve ser encarada com cautela, embora até tenha bastante lógica.


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 22:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *

No vale do Douro os invernos são frescos...dai eu, tal bcomo o Duero, supor que não tenha medias anuais acima dos 18º, em qualquer dos pontos.
Já no vale do Guadiana e Tejo, talvez tenhemos locais nos 17-18º de média anual, com o mês maqis frio por cima dos 8º e o mais quente nos 27-28º


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 22:49)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Pode ser que en Bacia da Guadiana ha mais de 18ºC meida anual, nao sei, mais acho posivel, mais, nao acredito que no Douro aconteza, mesmo eses locais do VAL DO COA.
> 
> ALDEADAVILA fica casi na misma raia e e vezinha de freguesías de Mogadouro, mesmo Bruços fica a 4 kms de ela.
> 
> ...



Na minha opinião, não podemos usar Aldeadavila como ponto de comparação, com o que se passa no Vale do Douro, por variadas razões, uma delas é que existem numerosas variáveis diferentes, como por exemplo : desníveis acentuados, solos, altitudes ( que podem ir abaixo dos 150 metros) nos vales do Douro o que certamente devem construir uns valores mais elevados, do que um local mais elevado, exposto e relativamente próximo como Aldeadavila... Outra, é porque os valores no Douro, são bastante variáveis mesmo em curtas distâncias. Mesmo comparar com Moncorvo ou o Pinhão, já é complicado. Eu não sei qual o local com maior influência do mar, porque existe um grande escudo montanhoso a proteger várias partes do Vale do Douro e mesmo locais mais no interior, por vezes têm uma influência marítima mais assinalável. Mas como já disse não sei, é só a minha opinião.




duero disse:


> Os invernos de eses locais baixos de Val de Coa, acho que si Aldeadavila fica con 6 graus en dizembro, a 670 metros de altitude, eses locais poden ter 8 graus, eu estimo. ..




No Pinhão esse valor para o mês mais frio fica em cerca de 8ºc ( 7,8ºc), mas o Pinhão, está ainda um pouco longe de ser a zona mais quente do Alto Douro ( de acordo com os dados do IM). Mas, claro que ao aumentar o isolamento em relação à  influência moderadora do oceano, os invernos podem tornar-se menos amenos e até haver algum equilíbrio.
Mas não me parece que seja menos de 8ºc para a maior parte das localidades mais quentes do Douro.




duero disse:


> Si eles ten 8 graus no inverno e 26/27 no verao, estimo que poden ficar entorno a 17/17'5 graus de media anual, seguramente moito perto a 18ºC anuais, mais nao acredito que superen a Bacia do Guadiana.
> Isto e una opiniao, precisaría haver estaçoes en eses locais.



Não sei quais as médias, mas seguramente serão algo altas.
17,5ºc na minha opinião parece-me algo curto.
Outro local que pode atingir bons valores, é o vale do Tejo.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 22:57)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> No vale do Douro os invernos são frescos...dai eu, tal bcomo o Duero, supor que não tenha medias anuais acima dos 18º, em qualquer dos pontos.
> Já no vale do Guadiana e Tejo, talvez tenhemos locais nos 17-18º de média anual, com o mês maqis frio por cima dos 8º e o mais quente nos 27-28º



Castelo Branco tem qual média para o mês mais frio?
A última vez que vi, foi cerca de 8ºc-9ºc.
O Vale do Tejo, deverá apresentar valores mais altos.
Aqui já arrisco, assim como para o Guadiana. Moura a 9ºc...
O Guadiana deverá dar algo mais no inverno.
Temos que ter em conta, que quanto mais baixo se vai em latitude, a temperatura em Janeiro e em condições minimamente equiparáveis, também deverá aumentar.
O Guadiana/Tejo com a mesma temperatura que o Douro em Janeiro ( se for 8ºc ou mais), não me parece provável. E no verão, o Tejo interior é mais quente que o Guadiana.
Mas bom, isto já é entrar em opiniões.
Para já o que parece evidente, é que há locais bem quentes no interior.


----------



## duero (20 Jul 2010 às 23:21)

*re: Diversidade climática *

AGORA PROVINCIAS CENTRAIS DA REGIAO, DE NORTE AO SUL: PALENCIA, VALLADOLID E AVILA.

PROVINCIA DE PALENCIA.

CAMPORREDONDO (Cordilhera cantábrica). 42º54'N. 1253 metros de altitude.

En..........0'7...........136
Fb..........1'7...........103
Mr..........4'4...........117
Ab..........6'8............81
My..........9'6...........81
Jn.........13'4...........60
Jl..........16'5...........30
Ag........16'4...........33
Sp........13'8............43
Oc.........9'5............89
Nv.........4'8...........133
Dc.........1'4...........126

Año.......8'3ºC.........1031 mm


SALDAÑA (piedemonte, 35 kms da cordilhera). 42º31'N. 912 metros alt.

En...........1'4..........58
Fb...........2'1..........41
Mr...........4'8..........61
Ab...........7'0..........44
My...........9'4..........56
Jn...........14'0.........48
Jl............16'5.........16
Ag..........16'7..........21
Sp..........13'7..........33
Oc..........9'5...........50
Nv...........5'0..........59
Dc...........1'7..........55

Año........8'5ºC...........542 mm.


PROVINCIA DE VALLADOLID (a única que no ten montanhas que ultrapasen os 2000 metros, ni siquiera os 1000 m. Toda a provincia fica entre 990 metros e 680 metros).

VALLADOLID (centro da Cuenca del Duero), capital da regiao. 41º39'N. 735 metros de altitud. Clima moito característico da Meseta Central.

En...........4.0............40
Fb...........6.1............32 
Mr...........8.4............23
Ab.........10.1............44
My........13.8.............47
Jn.........18.1.............33 
Jl..........21.7.............16
Ag........21.6.............18
Sp........18.1.............31
Oc........12.8.............42
Nv..........7.7.............51
Dc..........5.0.............56

Año......12.3ºC.........435 mm  


PROVINCIA DE AVILA. AQUÍ ACONTECE MOITO O QUE DIZ* FREDERICO*, AS UMBRAS PLUVIOMÉTRICAS.

O NORTE DA PROVINCIA E MESETA, MESMO CLIMA QUE CIDADE DE VALLADOLID E O NOROESTE MAIS SECO, COMO SALAMANCA CIDADES.

MITADE SUL DA PROVINCIA FICA SOBRE 1000 METROS DE ALTITUDE MAIS CON FORTISIMA UMBRA PLUVIOMÉTRICA.

AO SUL DA PROVINCIA FICAN AS MONTAÑAS MAIS ALTAS DO SISTEMA CENTRAL CON 2590 METROS DE ALTITUDE, ONDE AINDA EN JULHO A NEVEROS.

MAIS AO EXTREMO SUL HA UN VALLE: O *VALLE DEL TIETAR.*, ONDE APAÑA TUDA PRECIPITAÇAO QUE VEN DO SUL E DO SUL ESTE, MESMO E MOITO QUENTE E HUMIDO.


AVILA. 40º39'N. 1130 metros (ao norte do Sistema Central).

En.........2.8.........32
Fb.........4.1.........22
Mr.........5.9.........23 
Ab.........7.5.........42
My.......11.4.........50
Jn........16.0.........37 
Jl.........19.7.........16 
Ag.......19.5..........19
Sp.......16.1..........29 
Oc.......10.8..........40
Nv.........6.2..........43 
Dc.........4.0..........44

Año.......10.4ºC.....400 

*Ainda con 400 mm ha 3 meses de aridez*, Maio é o mes mais húmedo e Junio ten mais precipitaçao que calqueira mes do inverno. 
As baixas temperaturas da primaveira, e as importantes chuvas primaverais fazen una primaveira mesmo moito boa.
Ao inicio do Julho, ainda nao ha visibilidades de aridez, gracias aos 50 mm de Maio e os 37 mm de Junio con temperaturas medias de 11 graus e 16 graus.


Esta cidade é una importante mostra da importancia da distribuçao das precipitaçoes, ainda con 400 mm só ten 3 meses áridos. E isos meses sao mais húmedos que locais moito mas chuvosos, mesmo na misma provincia.


ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO. 40º13'N. 510 metros de altitud. VALLE DEL TIETAR, AO SUL DA PROVINCIA, SUL DO SISTEMA CENTRAL, ABERTO AOS VENTOS DO OESTE E SULOESTE.

En...........6'0............220
Fb...........7'5............226
Mr..........10'1...........175
Ab..........13'1...........107
My..........17'3............78
Jn...........21'6............42
Jl............25'1..............6
Ag..........24'4.............12
Sp..........20'5.............70
Oc..........15'2...........147
Nv...........8'7............220
Dc...........5'1............183

Año.........14'5ºC.........1483 mm


GRANDISIMA DIFERENCIA EN TEMPERATURAS Y PRECIPITACIONES.

AVILA fica ao norte do GREDOS (2590 metros de altitude), ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO fica ao sul.

A primeira fica a 1100 metros de altitude e ten 400 mm, o segundo fica a 500 metros de altitude e ten casi 1500 mm.

AVILA nao fica nenhum mes por cima dos 20 graus e mitade do ano as medias estao por baixo 10 graus.

ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO, ten 4 meses por cima de 20 graus e só cuatro por baixo de 10 graus.

MAIS, A MAIOR SOPRESA É..............

OS MESES DE JULHO E AGOSTO SAO MAIS HUMEDOS EN AVILA QUE EN ARENAS DE SAN PEDRO, E O MES DE JUNIO E CASI IDENTICO.


*OS DOIS LOCAIS TEN 3 MESES DE ARIDEZ, MESMO UN TEN 400 mm E OUTRO CASI 1500 mm*


Pouco mais de 50 kms é a distancia en linea recta, mais en eses 50 kms fica una gran cordilhera con cimeiras de 2500 metros.


----------



## Costa (20 Jul 2010 às 23:32)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Eu já postei mais do que uma imagem e de uma região diferente do Alto Douro e até posso pôr aqui muito mais se quiser e verá que a aridez continua a existir. Evidentemente que não ia pôr uma imagem dos vinhedos , daí que optei por montes  mais naturais.
> Seria de uma grande irresponsabilidade negar as características áridas ou semi-áridas de várias partes do Alto Douro, tendo em conta os seus valores de precipitação e níveis de evapotranspiração..



Neste vídeo consegue-se ver bem qual o tipo de aridez que se fala na região do Côa (tirando as vinhas que são acção do homem)


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Muito interessantes e curiosos esses dados, Duero! 
Impressionante como é que um local onde chove muito menos tem o mesmo número de meses secos do que um local onde chove muito mais.


----------



## frederico (20 Jul 2010 às 23:40)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Costa disse:


> Neste vídeo consegue-se ver bem qual o tipo de aridez que se fala na região do Côa (tirando as vinhas que são acção do homem)
> 
> YouTube- Jorge Ferreira Lixa RTP Vindimas no Douro



Não sei se não será mais árido que o Nordeste algarvio ou o vale do Guadiana.


----------



## belem (20 Jul 2010 às 23:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Não sei se não será mais árido que o Nordeste algarvio ou o vale do Guadiana.



As regiões de Noudar, Barrancos e Mértola de facto têm locais com algum nível de aridez, mas podemos usar o google earth para comparar ( postando imagens como fiz com os Cerejais), assim como tentar postar artigos que mencionem a quantidade de cobertura vegetal verde disponível ( por imagens de satélite por exemplo), cruzando com dados termopluviométricos, pedológicos, etc...


----------



## duero (21 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

*re: Diversidade climática *



costa disse:


> neste vídeo consegue-se ver bem qual o tipo de aridez que se fala na região do côa (tirando as vinhas que são acção do homem)
> 
> youtube- jorge ferreira lixa rtp vindimas no douro



cual é a vegetaçao natural de eses locais?
Que especies conforman as florestas?


----------



## duero (21 Jul 2010 às 01:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *

El mapa no es muy preciso y contiene errores en algunos lugares, como el Valle del Tietar, al Sur de Avila, con locais de 2000 y en algunos puntos perto 3000 mm.

Mas, sirve para fazer ideia.







*Grande:* http://img685.imageshack.us/img685/7880/126171.jpg


----------



## belem (21 Jul 2010 às 12:41)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> cual é a vegetaçao natural de eses locais?
> Que especies conforman as florestas?



Em muitas destas áreas não há florestas, apenas estepes ou pequenos arbustos dispersos de giesta, esteva,etc...
E nem é uma aridez aparente, como em outros locais, que por serem rochosos não crescem lá plantas e dão a ideia de serem locais muito secos.
Não há muitas informações sobre qual seria o coberto vegetal original das regiões mais áridas do Douro, mas sobre alguns vales, existe a informação de que seriam azinheiras ( Quercus rotundifolia) e zimbros ( Juniperus sp.), algumas das principais espécies de árvores.
Isto sem contar com os oásis verdes de vegetação ripícola, que crescem perto de água.


----------



## duero (22 Jul 2010 às 23:37)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Em muitas destas áreas não há florestas, apenas estepes ou pequenos arbustos dispersos de giesta, esteva,etc...
> E nem é uma aridez aparente, como em outros locais, que por serem rochosos não crescem lá plantas e dão a ideia de serem locais muito secos.
> Não há muitas informações sobre qual seria o coberto vegetal original das regiões mais áridas do Douro, mas sobre alguns vales, existe a informação de que seriam azinheiras ( Quercus rotundifolia) e zimbros ( Juniperus sp.), algumas das principais espécies de árvores.
> Isto sem contar com os oásis verdes de vegetação ripícola, que crescem perto de água.



sim, entao e posivel que sea moito seca pois o juniperus esta en locais nao moito chuvosos.

O melhor arvore a replantar entao é o pinus halepensis, e la despois azinheiras, pois o pinus halepensis, deixa pasar moita luz e evita a erosiaó do chao.


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2010 às 23:57)

*re: Diversidade climática *

duero, donde tiras as normais climatologicas para as cidades ou villas espanholas?


----------



## duero (23 Jul 2010 às 00:46)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Agora as tres provincias orientais de Castilla y León.

BURGOS, ao norte e moito húmedo e ja é clima propio atlántico. Ao centro e continental e típico de meseta. A leste sao montanhas do Sistema Ibérico.

BURGOS. 42º21'N. 890 metros de altitud.

En......2'5.......46 
Fb......4'1.......42 
Mr......6.3.......31
Ab......8'0.......65 
My....11'4,,,,,,,69 
Jn.....15'2.......46 
Jl......18'7,,,,,,,30 
Ag.....18'9......27 
Sp.....15'7......36 
Oc.....10'9......50 
Nv.......6'2......56 
Dc.......3'9,,,,,,57 

Año 10'1ºC 555mm


QUINTANAR DE LA SIERRA. 41º59'N. 1113 metros de altitud. (MOITO FAMOSO, aquí ha grandes florestas de pinus silvestris e montanhas sobre os 2000 metros de altitude).


En...........1'5.........124
Fb...........2'7..........90
Mr...........5'7.........103
Ab...........7'8..........74
My..........11'1.........84
Jn...........15'1.........55
Jl............18'2.........34
Ag..........17'9.........27
Sp..........15'1.........66
Oc..........10'0.........88
Nv...........5'3.........112
Dc...........2'5.........137

Año........9'4ºC.......994 mm.


PROVINCIA DE SEGOVIA. Centro e Norte da provincia e meseta e ao Sul fica o Sistema Central.

CUELLAR. 41º27'N. 882 metros de altitude. Esta vila é moito famosa por suas florestas de PINUS PINASTER, os mesmos que de Portugal, e ainda mais e moito famosa por A RESINA. Casi toda a resina que produz España é de esta vila.

En........3'0..........44
Fb........5'0..........41
Mr........7'5..........35
Ab.......10'0.........48
My......14'5..........54
Jn.......19'0..........40
Jl........22'0..........18
Ag.......21'5.........14
Sp......18'0..........36
Oc......12'2..........46
Nv.......7'0..........50
Dc.......4'0..........50

Año.....12ºC.......476 mm


SAN ILDEFONSO. 40º54'N. 1151 metros de altitude. Moito famoso por ser EL VERSALLES ESPAÑOL. É un palacio feito por os reis no S.XVIII. E mesmo un Versalles. Ha moitas especies vegetais, mesmo ten as Secuoias mais grandes da Europa.

En.........1'1........77
Fb.........2'4........93
Mr.........4'4........80
Ab.........6'8........98
My........11'0.......84
Jn.........14'8.......70
Jl..........18'4.......27
Ag........18'4.......18
Sp........14'2.......64
Oc.........8'8........84
Nv.........3'9.......100
Dc.........1'4........90

Año........8'8ºC.......885 mm.


SORIA. A mais oriental das provincias. Casi tuda a provincia fica por cima de 1000 metros de altitude, e ten montanhas de 2000 metros ao norte e ao leste. Ao sul ten o Sistema Central con montanhas de 1400 metros de altitude.
En esta provincia nasce o Douro.

SORIA. 41º46'N. 1081 metros de altitud. Segunda capital de provincia mais fria en invierno.

En........2.9........39
Fb........4.4........38
Mr........6.5........28
Ab........8.0........53 
My......11.9........61 
Jn.......16.2........46
Jl........20.0........34 
Ag.......19.9.......30 
Sp.......16.3.......31 
Oc.......11.1.......45 
Nv.........6.5.......45 
Dc.........4.0.......51

Año......10.6ºC......502 mm  


SANTA INES. 42º00'N. 1326 metros de altitud. Perto nasce o Douro.

En..........0'0..........127
Fb..........1'3..........128
Mr..........3'6..........128
Ab..........5'5...........88
My.........10'1..........76
Jn..........13'1..........80
Jl...........16'1..........23
Ag.........16'4..........22
Sp.........13'9..........66
Oc..........8'1.........105
Nv..........3'1.........137
Dc..........0'3.........163

Año........7'6ºC........1143 mm


----------



## duero (23 Jul 2010 às 00:51)

*re: Diversidade climática *



stormy disse:


> duero, donde tiras as normais climatologicas para as cidades ou villas espanholas?



Para as capitales de provincia sao os dados oficiais de AEMET.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos

Despois para vilas vou a esta pagina, embora algunos locais nao estao ben os dados. 
Os locais que eu veo que nao estao ben os dados nao os escribo. Mais ha locais con dados corretos. 
Ainda mais, da minha regiao tenho un libro EL CLIMA EN CASTILLA Y LEÓN.

De ahí tiro os dados da minha regiao.

Esta pagina é a que estava a falar, ha locais con moitos erros, mais moitos locais ten dados correctos. Ainda mais, ven dados de PORTUGAL.

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/data/indexcwo.htm


----------



## stormy (23 Jul 2010 às 01:12)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Para as capitales de provincia sao os dados oficiais de AEMET.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos
> 
> ...



fixe!


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Jul 2010 às 21:04)

*Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Apesar de ser consensual e indiscutível a classificação climatica de Köppen-Geiger e sabermos a partida que o clima português no território continental divide-se em 2 sub-climas Norte e Centro Norte: do tipo Csb e Sul e centro sul: do tipo Csa e apos varias trocas e partilhas de opiniões aqui neste fórum ser unânime a opinião que existe de facto essa divisão bem visível do sistema Montejunto-Estrela a Norte  e a Sul, julgo sem querer por em causa trabalhos científicos de décadas, julgo que existe algo que no Modelo de Koppen-Geiger poderá não estar muito aprofundado que é a especificidade Atlântica que abrange o território português, Norte de Espanha e Oeste da França que como eu já referi inúmeras vezes em exemplos, demonstrei por A+B que por exemplo o clima sentido na região de Bordeaux tem muitos aspectos idênticos na minha opinião com mais pontos muito mais pontos que aproximam do clima do Norte e Centro de Portugal que os pontos que separam, apos alguma paciência e analise constatei que por exemplo os dias de chuva em ambas as regiões são quase idênticos 150-200 dias as estações do ano muito idênticas, temperatura media anual entre os 13º-15º graus valores de percipitação muito idênticos entre 1000-1500mm e demonstrei também que por exemplo o clima sentido em Bordeaux sendo igual de acordo com a classificação climática de Koppen com as cidades do Norte da Europa: Amesterdão ,Edimburgo, Copenhaga tem imensas diferenças em todos os aspectos atrás referidos Temperatura media anual nada idêntica nessas cidades varia entre 7º-11º graus, valores e distribuição da percipitação 600-700 mm mas onde chove mais no Verão que no Inverno por exemplo, ou seja o que quero referir é que se analisarmos bem o clima sentido na região de Bordeaux, em todo o Norte de Espanha tem muito mais em comum com o clima do Norte e centro de Portugal que propriamente com os climas destas cidades do Norte da Europa, achando eu que é demasiado simplista caracterizar e distinguir um clima so por ter 1,2,3 meses secos ano quando na pratica também aqui demonstrei que na realidade a cidade de Bordeaux acaba sempre por ter 1,2,3 meses secos ano sempre entre Maio-Setembro também parece-me a mim que o clima do Porto tem pouco a ver com o clima sentido no Interior da Turquia apesar de não ter analisado a pormenor o clima do centro da Turquia parece-me a mim que pouco ou nada tem em comum .


Bem mas sem me querer tornar repetitivo eu algum tempo atrás tentando fundamentar este ponto de vista falei da vegetação, julgo q a vegetação é o pouco o espelho do clima alguém que goste de ler estudar metereologia através de uma imagem,paisagem de uma vegetação consegue associar o clima de uma região  , foi nesse sentido que falei do Pinheiro Bravo como forma de tentar simplificar e demonstrar os pontos em comum que o Norte e centro de Portugal tem por exemplo com o Oeste atlântico de França, o que em Português chamamos de Pinheiro Bravo devido talvez ao facto dele ser bravo ou seja dar-se crescer em quase todo o território do litoral português os franceses chamam-o de Pin Maritime e os ingleses de Maritime Pine devido a esta espécie so se dar quase em exclusivo por coincidencia no Norte/Centro de Portugal Norte de Espanha e Oeste de França apos algumas pesquisas constactei mais uma coisa a Maior floresta/bosque da Europa é de Pinheiros Bravos por coincidência na região de Bordeaux  é o Bosque forêt des Landes 

“ El bosque de las Landas de Gascuña (forêt des Landes de Gascogne en francés) es un bosque situado en la región de Aquitania. Ocupando una superficie de más de un millón de hectáreas, es el bosque más grande de Europa Occidental.
El bosque está compuesto principalmente de pino marítimo, Pinus pinaster .”…

Como uma imagem vale mais por mil palavras aqui deixo umas imagens deste Bosque que ainda não conheço pessoalmente mas pretendo conhecer em breve, estas imagens julgo que isto é unânime poderiam ser facilmente confundidas com qualquer Pinhal português achei por bem não postar aqui imagens de Pinhais portugueses pois eles são tantos desde de Sines ate ao Minho que julgo que não valeria a pena pesar mais este meu post .






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

aqui ve-se a forma descontraída como os franceses lidam bem com as características da sua vegetação e do clima tentando promover o melhor da sua região 






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]










http://img842.imageshack.us/img842/971/mapapinheirodoalepo.png[/IMG][/URL][/IMG]

aqui um flagelo que também atinge esta região francesa






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


Mas a verdade é que nos como interessados pela meteorologia e por estas  podemos dizer bem, mas também existem pinheiros no sul de Espanha no norte de África nas regiões mediterrânicas, pois existem não são é da espécie Pinheiro-Bravo ou Pin Maritime mas de espécies diferentes mas como é obvio com algumas parecenças com o nosso Pinheiro Bravo Marítimo,e se repararmos quem já teve no sul de Espanha norte de África consta facilmente as diferenças entre as espécies. 

Temos então o Pinheiro do Alepo este sim muito frequente no sul do Espanha,Marrocos,Argelia mas pouco frequente em Portugal muito menos no Norte/centro de Portugal como o mapa aqui comprova: 





[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

Paisagem deste pinheiro:








[/URL][/IMG]

Também nas regiões mediterrânicas ou Norte de África poderemos encontrar o Pinheiro das canárias:






[/URL][/IMG]

Como podemos comprovar as espécies e sub-espécies  dos pinheiros são vastas e por vezes podem induzir um pouco no erro ao podermos confundir um pouco umas com as outras... mas é unânime tambem  a predominância do Pinheiro Bravo, Pin Maritime em Portugal tal e qual como acontece em toda a faixa atlântica ate ao Oeste de França uma espécie única destas regiões mais uma coincidência engraçada entre outras mais que ligam o Extremo Oeste Europeu atlântico.





[/URL][/IMG]

Também foi aqui falado nas influencias Étnicas que determinaram os Povos Ibericos já agora apesar de ser isto um pouco off the topic gostaria apenas tambem de referir que ate nesse aspecto o Povo português tem uma marca atlântica muito acentuada e marcante como se vê também neste mapa: aqui temos o contributo na Genética ciência com grande margem de progressão que talvez venha a quebrar alguns dogmas e meias verdades sociais que prevalecem e muito no senso comum e na na opinião de muitos portugueses aqui está o Marcador Genético anunciado em 2004 M343, se quisrem saber mais têm aqui o Link:http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/M343 da Wikipédia:






[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  

Este mapa so diz uma coisa muito simples que nos portugueses somos 20 vezes mais parecidos a nivel genético com um Irlandês do que com um Siciliano ou Grego como muitas vezes muita gente acha a ciência tem coisas interessantes . 
aqui ve-se bem a diferença entre 2 Europa que tendem não se a dividir so entre Norte Sul fazendo por vezes generalizações questionáveis espero que este novo paradigma um dia possa chegar a outras ciências como a Meteorologia .
Cumprimentos....


----------



## belem (24 Jul 2010 às 12:30)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

O pinheiro bravo não é um exemplo de vegetação climácica em Portugal. ( climácica- vegetação espontânea no seu auge de desenvolvimento que se desenvolve de acordo com o CLIMA). É uma espécie normalmente plantada como exótica, embora pudesse existir como nativa em algumas regiões, assim como várias outras espécies.
Em Portugal e de acordo com  autores como Pina Manique e Albuquerque, os carvalhos são mais usados para esse propósito.
Segundo os seus trabalhos, os de Koppen Geiger, Rivaz Martinez, etc, a região onde o clima marítimo predomina sobre o mediterrânico só aparece no Minho ( geograficamente de Aveiro para cima). E climas temperados marítimos propriamente ditos, só mesmo na Peneda Gerês e em mais algum ou outro grupo montanhoso.
Quanto ao pinheiro de alepo, existem florestas dele, tanto no Jamor, como em Monsanto assim como no Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais, alguns são exemplares bem interessantes e maduros.
Na Arrábida vi alguns selvagens crescerem no meio da Serra. 
E tenho que agradecer ao Dan por nos demonstrar com dados científicos que Bordeaux tem um clima Cfb ( sem meses secos climatológicos) e o Porto um clima Csb ( com meses secos climatológicos), isto segundo Koppen Geiger.
Fenotipicamente ( que foi o assunto discutido) os portugueses são maioritariamente latinos.
Loiros de olhos claros não predominam em Portugal.
O grande pinhal de Bordeaux deve ficar na região das Landes.
Obrigado sociometeo, pelas fotos tão interessantes.


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2010 às 13:08)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Já que se tem tentado comparar as condições climáticas de Bordeaux com as do litoral norte de Portugal, coloco aqui alguns dados das estações climatológicas de Bordeaux / Gironde e Porto / Serra do Pilar. Infelizmente não consegui dados de 1971-2010 para Bordeaux.

Bordeaux / Gironde (47m) - 44°50' N - [1961-1990]

Precipitação total: 923,1mm

Mês mais chuvoso: (Janeiro) 100,4mm

Mês mais seco: (Julho) 46,5mm

Mês mais frio: (Janeiro) 9,4ºC / 2,3ºC

Mês mais quente: (Julho) 14,4ºC / 26,1ºC

Máximo absoluto: 38,8ºC

Mínimo absoluto: -16,4ºC


Porto / Serra do Pilar (100m) - 41° 08' N  - [1971-2010]

Precipitação total: 1233mm

Mês mais chuvoso: (Janeiro) 158mm

Mês mais seco: (Julho) 18mm

Mês mais frio: (Janeiro) 13,5ºC / 5,0ºC

Mês mais quente: (Julho) 15,5ºC / 25,0ºC

Máximo absoluto: 38,7ºC

Mínimo absoluto: -3,3ºC


Principais diferenças: 
O verão um pouco mais quente, mas mais chuvoso em Bordeaux. 
Um inverno bem mais frio em Bordeaux, principalmente ao nível de episódios extremos que ocasionam valores de temperatura impensáveis nas terras baixas do litoral norte de Portugal. Talvez por isso seja possível, por cá, o desenvolvimento de espécies subtropicais pouco tolerantes ao frio (como é o caso de algumas espécies de eucalipto), algo bem mais difícil nessa região de França.


----------



## frederico (24 Jul 2010 às 13:15)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



belem disse:


> O pinheiro bravo não é um exemplo de vegetação climácica em Portugal. ( climácica- vegetação espontânea no seu auge de desenvolvimento que se desenvolve de acordo com o CLIMA). É uma espécie normalmente plantada como exótica, embora pudesse existir como nativa em algumas regiões, assim como várias outras espécies.
> Em Portugal e de acordo com  autores como Pina Manique e Albuquerque, os carvalhos são mais usados para esse propósito.
> Segundo os seus trabalhos, os de Koppen Geiger, Rivaz Martinez, etc, a região onde o clima marítimo predomina sobre o mediterrânico só aparece no Minho ( geograficamente de Aveiro para cima). E climas temperados marítimos propriamente ditos, só mesmo na Peneda Gerês e em mais algum ou outro grupo montanhoso.
> Quanto ao pinheiro de alepo, existem florestas dele, tanto no Jamor, como em Monsanto assim como no Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais, alguns são exemplares bem interessantes e maduros.
> ...



Subscrevo na totalidade este post.


----------



## Costa (24 Jul 2010 às 13:18)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Alguém aqui anda com os complexos de inferioridade em níveis bastante elevados. Diria mais, a roçar a frustração de não ter nascido no berço da raça ariana.


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jul 2010 às 15:09)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



Costa disse:


> Alguém aqui anda com os complexos de inferioridade em níveis bastante elevados. Diria mais, a roçar a frustração de não ter nascido no berço da raça ariana.










[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]  

Mas eu não falei nem em cor dos olhos nem em cor do cabelo eu falei em codigo genetico alias não fui eu que falei foram os cientistas de genetica que descobriram esse Codigo Gentico em 2004 se quiserem contestar alguem não contestem a mim mas sim esses cientistas e a comunidade de cientifica que chegou a estas conclusões e como se vê no mapa em que eu me baseio nada a tem a ver com Raça Ariana???(daqui a pouco estão me a chamar isto e aquilo pouco falta) mas sim com um codigo Gentico identico nos paises de Portugal,Espanha,França,Irlanda e como se vê pouco presente na Alemnha ou na Austria ou nos Balcãs...
"...M343 é um marcador genético, anunciado em 2004[1], o qual define um polimorfismo binário específico no cromossomo Y. É agora definido como o haplogrupo R1b do cromossomo Y (anteriormente conhecido como Hg1 e Eu18).[2] Este marcador genético é portado pela maioria dos Europeus Ocidentais. É portado por 70% da população inteira da Inglaterra e 90% de algumas partes de Portugal, Espanha e Irlanda...." se o Costa não concorda com esta realidade cientifica questione essa comunidade cientifica.
Estes cientistas de Gentica são todos estupidos??? é isso??? é estas conclusões são falsas??? estou so a perguntar....como o Costa tem as respostas para tudo mas olhe que os bilhetes de ida para o Norte de Africa estão a um bom preço....

a muita gente aqui que lida um pouco mal com a divegergencia e pluridade de opiniões mesmo quando essas opiniões se baseam em dados cientificos mensuraveis e comprovados... eu respeito a opinião de todos mas pelos vistos á quem não respeite as minhas....


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jul 2010 às 15:36)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



Dan disse:


> Já que se tem tentado comparar as condições climáticas de Bordeaux com as do litoral norte de Portugal, coloco aqui alguns dados das estações climatológicas de Bordeaux / Gironde e Porto / Serra do Pilar. Infelizmente não consegui dados de 1971-2010 para Bordeaux.
> 
> Bordeaux / Gironde (47m) - 44°50' N - [1961-1990]
> 
> ...



e a temperatura media anual não é referida ??? dias de chuva??? porquê que não compara a cidade de Bordeaux por exemplo com a cidade de Braga ou mesmo com a cidade de Vila Real tendo em conta que Bordeaux encontra-se mais afastado da costa do que a cidade do Porto a ver se essas diferenças são assim tão acentuadas??? e porque é que não compara tambem a cidade de Bordeaux com os climas das cidades de Amesterdão,Copenhaga etc é um desafio que lhe faço?? 
Quais plantas subtropicais... eu estou-vos aqui a falar do Pinheiro Bravo(Pine Maritime) a a especie florestal predominante em Portugal e o Dan vem me falar de especies vegetais minoritarias???? 
vamos então ignorar o facto de o Pinheiro Bravo ser a especie florestal predominante em Portugal??' isso não tem importancia ?? deveremos ignorar esse facto?? e dar importancia as excepções e não á regra???


----------



## SocioMeteo (24 Jul 2010 às 15:46)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



belem disse:


> O pinheiro bravo não é um exemplo de vegetação climácica em Portugal. ( climácica- vegetação espontânea no seu auge de desenvolvimento que se desenvolve de acordo com o CLIMA). É uma espécie normalmente plantada como exótica, embora pudesse existir como nativa em algumas regiões, assim como várias outras espécies.
> Em Portugal e de acordo com  autores como Pina Manique e Albuquerque, os carvalhos são mais usados para esse propósito.
> Segundo os seus trabalhos, os de Koppen Geiger, Rivaz Martinez, etc, a região onde o clima marítimo predomina sobre o mediterrânico só aparece no Minho ( geograficamente de Aveiro para cima). E climas temperados marítimos propriamente ditos, só mesmo na Peneda Gerês e em mais algum ou outro grupo montanhoso.
> Quanto ao pinheiro de alepo, existem florestas dele, tanto no Jamor, como em Monsanto assim como no Parque Natural Sintra-Cascais, alguns são exemplares bem interessantes e maduros.
> ...




1ºPinheiro Bravo é especie florestal predominante na floresta portuguesa se quer ignorar esse facto achando-o não relevante isso já é uma opção do Belem... 

2ºeu falei em codigo genetico não em cor dos olhos e não em cor do cabelo... mais uma vez o Belem ao não conseguir interpertar aquilo que eu escrevi julgo q foi claro e evidente acabou por deturpar aquilo que disse e acaba no fim de contas por dizer aquilo que não disse induzindo e baralhando outros leitores em erro... falando directamente eu falei em codigo genetico e não em ser-se menos ou mais morenos e o que os cientistas da gentica dizem é que:
"...M343 é um marcador genético, anunciado em 2004[1], o qual define um polimorfismo binário específico no cromossomo Y. É agora definido como o haplogrupo R1b do cromossomo Y (anteriormente conhecido como Hg1 e Eu18).[2] Este marcador genético é portado pela maioria dos Europeus Ocidentais. É portado por 70% da população inteira da Inglaterra e 90% de algumas partes de Portugal, Espanha e Irlanda...." SE Quiser questione estes senhores que escreveram isto. 
dos Latinos herdamos a lingua,cultura,arquitectura pelos vistos não a Marca Genetica M343...


----------



## Dan (24 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



SocioMeteo disse:


> e a temperatura media anual não é referida ??? dias de chuva??? porquê que não compara a cidade de Bordeaux por exemplo com a cidade de Braga ou mesmo com a cidade de Vila Real tendo em conta que Bordeaux encontra-se mais afastado da costa do que a cidade do Porto a ver se essas diferenças são assim tão acentuadas??? e porque é que não compara tambem a cidade de Bordeaux com os climas das cidades de Amesterdão,Copenhaga etc é um desafio que lhe faço??
> Quais plantas subtropicais... eu estou-vos aqui a falar do Pinheiro Bravo(Pine Maritime) a a especie florestal predominante em Portugal e o Dan vem me falar de especies vegetais minoritarias????
> vamos então ignorar o facto de o Pinheiro Bravo ser a especie florestal predominante em Portugal??' isso não tem importancia ?? deveremos ignorar esse facto?? e dar importancia as excepções e não á regra???



Bordeaux / Gironde (47m) - 44°50' N - [1961-1990]

Temperatura média anual: 12,8ºC

Porto / Serra do Pilar (100m) - 41° 08' N  - [1971-2010]

Temperatura média anual: 14,7ºC

O número de dias de chuva deve ser semelhante nas duas estações.

As mínimas absolutas são um factor muito importante para algumas espécies. Bordeaux / Gironde apresenta valores mínimos de -15ºC / -16ºC algo que em Portugal continental só se registou em estações climatológicas como as Penhas da Saúde, Lagoa Comprida ou Miranda do Douro. 
As plantas subtropicais que me estava a referir são as espécies de eucalipto por cá cultivadas que sofrem já danos consideráveis com valores de temperatura da ordem de -7ºC / -8ºC. 
No litoral norte o eucalipto não é propriamente uma espécie vegetal minoritária.


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2010 às 02:06)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



SocioMeteo disse:


> 1ºPinheiro Bravo é especie florestal predominante na floresta portuguesa se quer ignorar esse facto achando-o não relevante isso já é uma opção do Belem... ...



O pinheiro bravo em condições EXÓTICAS é de facto a espécie florestal predominante na floresta portuguesa.
O eucalipto também é uma espécie exótica com grande expressão em Portugal e será que é ele também é o espelho do clima em Portugal continental?
Isso são exemplos de plasticidade fitoclimática, tal como os da oliveira que até cresce em tantas zonas como o  pinheiro-bravo , senão até mais, é bem mediterrânica nas suas exigências e até tem representantes em estado selvagem em Portugal, como o zambujeiro.
O Sociometeo comete aqui um erro de palmatória ao dar ênfase a plantas introduzidas pelo Homem esquecendo-se das climácicas e nativas, essas sim o retrato mais fiel possível do clima em Portugal.
Você até já foi alertado sobre isso, mas insiste:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estacoes-climatologicas-em-portugal-4195-3.html

Se tem alguma coisa contra Rivaz Martinez, Pina Manique e Albuquerque, Orlando Ribeiro, apresente argumentos melhores, por favor.








SocioMeteo disse:


> 2ºeu falei em codigo genetico não em cor dos olhos e não em cor do cabelo... mais uma vez o Belem ao não conseguir interpertar aquilo que eu escrevi julgo q foi claro e evidente acabou por deturpar aquilo que disse e acaba no fim de contas por dizer aquilo que não disse induzindo e baralhando outros leitores em erro... ...




Você deve andar é a brincar connosco. Essa questão já foi debatida e falava-se de fenótipos e agora o Socio, vem apresentar genótipos, que até o Duero já tinha tido o cuidado de nos elucidar. Já houve quem  veio explicar a influência do clima no código genético e explicou que até foi o CLIMA em Portugal que transformou alguns fenótipos, tornando os portugueses mediterrânicos e latinos, na maioria. E essa opinião, verdadeira ou não, mas com alguma lógica, não foi contestada...
Fique com esses dados que tanto lhe agradam, que a maioria dos portugueses serão sempre latinos e ninguém pode fazer nada contra isso, tenham código genético de celtas, de mongóis, de mouros ou de cartagineses.





SocioMeteo disse:


> a muita gente aqui que lida um pouco mal com a divegergencia e pluridade de opiniões mesmo quando essas opiniões se baseam em dados cientificos mensuraveis e comprovados... eu respeito a opinião de todos mas pelos vistos á quem não respeite as minhas....



Aqui debate-se opiniões porque isto é um forum de opinião pública.
Até agora não vi desrespeito algum das suas opiniões, penso que todos procuraram rigor e usar bases sólidas nos seus pontos de vista.


----------



## duero (25 Jul 2010 às 20:10)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Después de Castilla y León, pasamos a ANDALUCÍA, que tiene un clima mediterraneo, sobre todo en la distribución de las precipitaciones, pues no hay máximos de Mayo o Junio. 

Con montañas de mas de 3000 metros, las mas altas de la península, que culminan en el MULHACEN con 3480 metros de altitud. El nombre antiguo que le dieron los romanos a esta montaña era SOLARIUS. A mi me parece mas bonito el nombre latino, es solo una opinión.

En Andalucía existen los locais mas lluviosos (no mas humedos) de la península y los mas secos.


----------



## duero (25 Jul 2010 às 20:44)

*re: Diversidade climática *

ENCONTRE UNO, ENCONTRE UNO, ENCONTRE UNO.

UN POSIBLE LOCAL DE PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL DE MAS DE 18ºC DE MEDIA ANUAL Y MENOS DE 500 mm DE PRECIPITACIÓN ANUAL.


Buscando datos de la provincia de HUELVA, vi esto.

*SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA. *37º28'N. 30 metros de altitud.

*FICA NA MISMA RAIA, FRENTE A ALCOUTIM, SÓ SEPARA O RIO GUADIANA, *MAIS O CENTRO DE SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA E O CENTRO DE ALCOUTIM ESTAO A MENOS DE 500 METROS.

En.............11'1............74
Fb.............12'1............64
Mr.............14'0............43
Ab.............16'6............35
My.............19'5............23
Jn..............24'4............17
Jl...............27'4.............1
Ag.............27'9.............3
Sp.............25'5.............19
Oc.............20'3.............68
Nv.............15'3.............79
Dc.............11'2.............67

Año...........18'8ºC.........492 mm.



SAO DADOS DE SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA, MAIS NAO ACREDITO QUE ALCOUTIM, QUE FICA MESMO AO FRENTE, SEJA MOITO DIFERENTE.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 00:35)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Muito obrigado, Duero.
São dados muito interessantes e sinceramente nem esperava valores tão altos dessa região.
Alcoutim está virado para Leste, por isso deve ter valores praticamente idênticos.
As zonas mais quentes do Guadiana, então, devem ter bons valores certamente!


----------



## frederico (26 Jul 2010 às 00:48)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Muito obrigado, Duero.
> São dados muito interessantes e sinceramente nem esperava valores tão altos dessa região.
> Alcoutim está virado para Leste, por isso deve ter valores praticamente idênticos.
> As zonas mais quentes do Guadiana, então, devem ter bons valores certamente!



Também fiquei surpreendido. 

Esses dados são de que período?


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2010 às 01:57)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Fabuloso...os invernos são muito amenos, com médias mensais acima de 11º, mas os verões são escaldantes...fantastico


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 15:05)

*re: Diversidade climática *



frederico disse:


> Também fiquei surpreendido.
> 
> Esses dados são de que período?



Las temperaturas son del periodo 1967-1987 (21 años).
Las precipitaciones son del periodo 1961-1986 (26 años).

Es común que primero sea la estación pluvial y luego la estación térmica, de hecho hay zonas con solo estación pluvial.

Una estación cercana, a 5 kms de la frontera llamada EL GRANADO, tiene una media de 18'3ºC y una precipitación de 460 mm para el periodo:

temperaturas 1975-1991 (17 años).
precipitaciones 1975-1990 (16 años).

Aquí hay una lista de unas 1300 estaciones de España, busca la provincia de HUELVA y la de BADAJOZ. 
Si tienes GOOGLE EARTH, puedes buscar locales cercanos a la frontera, mismo SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA, esta en la frontera, frente a ALCOUTIM.

Algunos locales de esas provincias son muy cercanos a la frontera portuguesa.

En esas listas aparecen 
temperaturas medias mensuales (primera columna)
temperaturas medias de las máximas (segunda columna)
temperaturas medias de las mínimas (tercera columna)
temperatura máxima extrema (cuarta columna)
temperatura mínima extrema (quinta columna)
precipitación (sexta columna)
evapotranspiración (septima columna)

Si haces "clic" con el mouse del PC aparecen los mismos datos en medidas anglosajonas (altitude en pies, temperaturas en Farenheit y precipitaciones en pulgadas).

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/data/bases1sp.htm


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Muito obrigado, Duero.
> São dados muito interessantes e sinceramente nem esperava valores tão altos dessa região.
> Alcoutim está virado para Leste, por isso deve ter valores praticamente idênticos.
> As zonas mais quentes do Guadiana, então, devem ter bons valores certamente!



Penso que os dados de cidades como Faro o Huelva nao representam bem os seus distritos ou provincias. Eles fican mesmo na costa, e os ventos marinos poden fazer baixar as máximas do verao, mais o mar en esa área nao é o atlantico de outras áreas de Portugal. O atlantico li ten moita influencia de mediterraneo e ainda mais ten a costa africana moito perto, e as costas olhan ao Sul no Algarve e Huelva, nao a Oeste. É por iso que a influencia nao marina nao é moito grande, e a poucos kms ja desapareceu.

Locais baixos un poquinho longe da costa ja ten temperaturas do verao moito altas. Ainda mais, eles nao ten ventos do Norte, pois as Serras ao Norte de Huelva e zona Algarvia ja ten perto 1000 metros, e eses locais nao reciben os ventos do Norte o Noroeste.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 15:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Por iso nao acredito que locais do Douro fiquen con 18ºC de media anual.

Esos locais do Douro, penso nao poden ter invernos de 10 ou 11 graus. O feito de que sao ao interior do Douro, mesmo a baixa altitude, ja faz un poco continentais. Si Porto ten 10 graus no inverno, eses locais do Douro penso que terao temperaturas invernais mais fresquinhas e que eles fiquen en 7 ou 8 graus no inverno (Braganza un a 700 metros ja ten 4 graus no inverno, eses locais mesmo a 200 ou 300 metros ja terao 7 ou 8 graus no inverno). 
Para eses locais do Douro ter 18 graus de media anual, eles deven ter un verao de 28 graus. Eu nao acredito que eso aconteza, pois si Porto ten 20 graus no verao e Braganza 21, mesmo que eses locais sejan interiores e baixa altitude, penso que serao como ALDEADAVILA, con medias de verao de 26 graus como moito.
Acredito que si eses locais do Douro baixo sao de 7/8 graus no inverno e 26 graus no verao, eles ficaran con 16 ou 17 graus de media, mais ainda "longe" dos 18ºC de media anual.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 15:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *

DADOS OFICIAIS (AEMET) DE HUELVA (CIDADE). NA COSTA DO MAR ATLANTICO. 40 kms da frontera portuguesa.

En.............11.4.........73
Fb.............12.7.........43
Mr.............14.6.........36 
Ab.............16.0.........46 
My.............18.8.........30
Jn..............22.2..........9 
Jl...............25.4..........3
Ag.............25.5..........4 
Sp.............23.5.........21
Oc.............19.4.........56 
Nv.............15.3.........74
Dc.............12.6.........95 

Año..........18.1ºC........490 mm. 

Si Huelva fica mesmo na costa en locais mais interiores a baixa altitude onde a influencia marina e moito menor os veraos sao moito mais escaldantes, mais o inverno practicamente é o mesmo o ainda mais quente.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Para AYAMONTE en la raia, frente a VILA REAL DE SANTO ANTONIO dan una media anual de 18'5ºC y 580 mm de precipitación anual, para la década de los 60s.

SANLUCAR DE GUADIANA Y ALCUTIM fican a 30 kms do mar, ja os veraos sao mais quentes.

Mesmo penso que ha áreas baixas un pouco longe do mar con veraos moito quentes, con medias do Julho e Agosto perto os 28 ou 29 graus, e invernos mesmo de 10 graus.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> Por iso nao acredito que locais do Douro fiquen con 18ºC de media anual.
> 
> Esos locais do Douro, penso nao poden ter invernos de 10 ou 11 graus. O feito de que sao ao interior do Douro, mesmo a baixa altitude, ja faz un poco continentais. Si Porto ten 10 graus no inverno, eses locais do Douro penso que terao temperaturas invernais mais fresquinhas e que eles fiquen en 7 ou 8 graus no inverno (Braganza un a 700 metros ja ten 4 graus no inverno, eses locais mesmo a 200 ou 300 metros ja terao 7 ou 8 graus no inverno).
> Para eses locais do Douro ter 18 graus de media anual, eles deven ter un verao de 28 graus. Eu nao acredito que eso aconteza, pois si Porto ten 20 graus no verao e Braganza 21, mesmo que eses locais sejan interiores e baixa altitude, penso que serao como ALDEADAVILA, con medias de verao de 26 graus como moito.
> Acredito que si eses locais do Douro baixo sao de 7/8 graus no inverno e 26 graus no verao, eles ficaran con 16 ou 17 graus de media, mais ainda "longe" dos 18ºC de media anual.



Aldeadavila está a que altitude?
Está perto de alguma barragem?
Está orientada para que direcção?
Tem relevo elevado em redor?
Qual o tipo e quantidade de vegetação?
Obrigado desde já.
Vi que tem 728 mm de precipitação anual.
Existem vales do Douro a cerca de 160 metros de altitude e em região muito quentes, áridas e rodeadas por grandes montanhas. Com precipitações abaixo de 400 mm e 300 mm...


http://img154.imageshack.us/img154/6458/dourocidadessh2.jpg

A média da máxima dos 3 meses mais quentes, série 1960-1990, segundo IM.


Aqui parece-me que há locais que serão mais quentes que 26ºc para o mês mais quente.
Pinhão tem 25 ºc para o mês mais quente e parece fresco nesse mapa em comparação com os locais mais quentes...





















Isto é perto de Cerejais.



[IMG=http://img413.imageshack.us/img413/6153/douror.jpg][/IMG]


Junto ao Douro e já perto de Espanha



Parece-me que há locais com mais de 26ºc/27ºc para o mês mais quente.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 20:03)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Aldeadavila está a que altitude?
> Está perto de alguma barragem?
> Está orientada para que direcção?
> Tem relevo elevado em redor?
> ...



ALDEADAVILA se situa a 670 metros de altitud.

Mismo a 4 kms del barragem (situado en la misma frontera). El barragem fica a 330 metros de altitud.

Nao ten relevo elevado arededor, Aldeadavila mesmo fica na altiplanicie. O barragem fica nas "arribes" propias, e dezir onde o rio faz fronteira entre España y Portugal, entre altiplanicies.

A vegetaçao natural sao principalmente sofreiros e enzinas (q. suber e q. ilex), mais tambén e moito importante a presencia de una árvore que nao e común na regiaó de Castilla y León, e aqui é importante, posivel as arribes sejam o local mais importante da especie na P.I. 

CELTIS AUSTRALIS, curioso o nome oficial en español é ALMEZ, mais eu nunca senti este nome en Castilla, pois sempre foi chamado LODÓN.

ISTO TAMBÉN DIZ MOITO DA ÁRVORE, DIZ QUE NAO E COMÚN NO NORTE MAIS SI NO SUL, EN ÁREAS QUENTES.

O nome oficial ALMEZ é o nome árabo do árvore, o nome común no Sul da España. 
O nome verdadeiro castellano, no Norte da España e LODÓN (origem latina).

É MOITO SIGNIFICATIVO QUE O ESPAÑOL OFICIAL TOME O NOME DO SUL E NAO DO NORTE. QUER DIZER ESTO QUE NAO É UN ARVORE COMUN NO NORTE MAIS SI NO SUL.

No norte practicamente só fica nas Arribes.

Os cultivos sempre foram moito mediterraneos: naranjas, limones, olivos, etc...


Tenho un libro onde topei con os dados do barragem de Saucelle, que fica mesmo na fronteira. Os dados sao tomados na mesma estaçao do barragem na parte española. A 160 metros de altitude os dados sao 17ºC de media anual.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 20:14)

*re: Diversidade climática *

BARRAGEM DE SAUCELLE (FRONTERA ESPAÑA-PORTUGAL). 160 metros alt.

En...............8'0............64
Fb..............10'0...........57
Mr..............12'7...........37
Ab..............15'1...........41
My..............19'1...........49
Jn...............23'7...........30
Jl................27'5...........12
Ag..............27'2............11
Sp..............23'9............36
Oc..............18'4............57
Nv..............12'4............61
Dc...............9'0............60

Año.............17'0ºC........515 mm.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 20:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *



duero disse:


> ALDEADAVILA se situa a 670 metros de altitud.
> 
> Mismo a 4 kms del barragem (situado en la misma frontera). El barragem fica a 330 metros de altitud.
> 
> Nao ten relevo elevado arededor, Aldeadavila mesmo fica na altiplanicie. O barragem fica nas "arribes" propias, e dezir onde o rio faz fronteira entre España y Portugal, entre altiplanicies..



Parece-me um local muito alto, exposto ( tanto à influência moderadora da barragem, mas sobretudo aos ventos de N).
Não me parece que os vales mais quentes do Douro tenham as mesmas condições.




duero disse:


> A vegetaçao natural sao principalmente sofreiros e enzinas (q. suber e q. ilex),..



Q. suber não sei se cresce bem no Baixo Douro, mas a Q. ilex é mais certo.




duero disse:


> mais tambén e moito importante a presencia de una árvore que nao e común na regiaó de Castilla y León, e aqui é importante, posivel as arribes sejam o local mais importante da especie na P.I.
> 
> CELTIS AUSTRALIS, curioso o nome oficial en español é ALMEZ, mais eu nunca senti este nome en Castilla, pois sempre foi chamado LODÓN...



Muito interessante. O lodão também existe no lado português, aqui chamamos de lodão-bastardo. Tenho alguns no jardim ( mas não são nativos da zona de Lisboa). 





duero disse:


> O nome oficial ALMEZ é o nome árabo do árvore, o nome común no Sul da España.
> O nome verdadeiro castellano, no Norte da España e LODÓN (origem latina).
> 
> É MOITO SIGNIFICATIVO QUE O ESPAÑOL OFICIAL TOME O NOME DO SUL E NAO DO NORTE. QUER DIZER ESTO QUE NAO É UN ARVORE COMUN NO NORTE MAIS SI NO SUL...



Sim, muito interessante 




duero disse:


> Tenho un libro onde topei con os dados do barragem de Saucelle, que fica mesmo na fronteira. Os dados sao tomados na mesma estaçao do barragem na parte española. A 160 metros de altitude os dados sao 17ºC de media anual...



A 160 metros de altitude onde? No lado espanhol dessa barragem?
É que a 160 metros de altitude, um local pode ser muito diferente de outro à mesma altitude, a não ser que estejam a poucos metros e frente a frente, como no caso do Guadiana.
Parece-me que os afluentes muitas vezes secos do Douro, têm condições para atingir valores bem elevados no verão, por diversos factores: relevo elevado em redor, superfícies áridas e rochosas em muitos locais, elevada insolação, pouca vegetação, baixa precipitação, pouco vento,etc...
Não há muitos locais a potencialmente exceder os 37,5ºc de média de máximas para os 3 meses mais quentes durante 30 anos.

Edit: Muito interessantes os dados de Saucelle!
Vou tentar obter mais informações sobre esse local.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 22:26)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Saucelle é aquele ponto urbano no lado direito.









Uploaded with ImageShack.us

É interessante como um local aparentemente tão exposto, atinge tais valores no verão, mas penso que a baixa altitude e a continentalidade, podem explicar isso, em parte.
Mas, penso que locais encaixados entre montanhas, com menos água e igualmente baixos, podem atingir valores ainda mais altos no verão. 
Anualmente não sei, mas falo pelo verão.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 22:54)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Saucelle é aquele ponto urbano no lado direito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sim, mais a estaçao fica na central do barragem, no fica no pueblo de Saucelle. E perto,  4 kms, mais Saucelle fica a 650 metros e a estaçao fica a 160 metros, no mesmo barragem.

O nome da estaçao nao é Saucelle. É Salto de Saucelle, mesmo barragem.

En eses edificios esta a estaçao.






Os edificios dende Portugal, fotografía feita no lado portugues. Os edificios anteriores sao os edificios que fican no lado español, a dereita.







OS DADOS SAO OS DE ESA ESTAÇAO

Esa estaçao fica no rio, un pouquinho abaixo da fotografia que mostras.
Busca no google earth PRESA DE SAUCELLE, é 1 km abaixo da fotografia.

Olha que é perto Saucelle, mais a 160 metros de altitude.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 23:02)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Muito obrigado pelas excelentes referências.
Não sabia que se atingiam valores tão altos ali!


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

*re: Diversidade climática *



belem disse:


> Saucelle é aquele ponto urbano no lado direito.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nao sabia que podia se fazer eso, mais estube buscando e acho que ja sei faze lo, é una coisa que hoje aprendí.


----------



## duero (26 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

*re: Diversidade climática *

ESPACIO NATURAL ARRIBES DEL DUERO, FRONTERA ESPAÑA-PORTUGAL, CON FLORA, FAUNA Y USOS DEL SUELO.


----------



## belem (26 Jul 2010 às 23:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *

É uma das melhores zonas para ver águias-reais e cegonhas-negras da P. Ibérica.
Bons vídeos, Duero.


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 21:28)

*re: Diversidade climática *

continuando con el clima de Andalucía

GRAZALEMA, O LOCAL MAIS CHUVOSO DO SUL, ONDE MORA O ABETO PINSAPO.

GRAZALEMA. 36º46'N. 836 metros de altitude.

En...........9'5...............350 
Fb..........10'0...............325
Mr..........12'4...............334
Ab..........14'2...............179
My..........17'4..............118
Jn...........21'8................46
Jl............26'4.................4
Ag...........26'2................7
Sp...........21'7...............52
Oc...........17'3...............153
Nv...........12'5...............250
Dc............8'3................405

Año..........16'5ºC...........2224 mm


----------



## duero (28 Jul 2010 às 22:15)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Montañas de Grazalema, a 40 kms del mar.







FOTOS PINSAPAR DE GOOGLE EARTH


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 00:18)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

En questiao genetica é verdade que a maioria dos europeos occidentais sao/somos (eu non sei si sou, mais ha grandes posibilidades) R1b. 

É maioria en Iberia, Francia, as ilhas británicas, ao este e menos común, mais ainda e maioria (sen superar o 50%) en Alemanha e Italia (onde é o 40%, 60% no noroeste alpino e 20% en Sicilia).

En Iberia é o haplotipo Y maioritario en tudas as regioes. R1b sao mais do 65% dos portugueses e perto do 70% dos españoles.

Embora ha diferencias regionais, os algarvios e persoas da provincia de Malaga a porcentagem e de 50-55%. Nos bascos é de mais do 90%.

As diferencias regionais sao os haplotipos minoritarios. O segundo haplotipo é o haplotipo I, e o terceiro é o haplotipo E3b (maioritario no Norte da Africa).

Embora ha áreas onde o segundo é o E3b (Algarve, e areas de Andalucia, onde a provincia de Malaga fica con 30%, e un 14% para o total de Andalucia, un 8% é la media da España, os vascos e catalanes nao tenhen, e asturianos e castelhanos do Este ten un 2%), e áreas onde o I é o segundo por moito, moito. As montañas de Burgos e Soria (onde nasce o Douro) sao as áreas onde mais I ten a poboaçao, con áreas do Este de Burgos e Norte de Soria onde I ten un 30% da poboaçao (a media de Iberia é 11% aprox.). Elas coinciden con pueblos de nome visigodo, mesmo BURGOS é a única provincia con nome visigodo. En esas montañas os vestigios godos sao moito comuns, e se conhece que foran montanhas onde ficaran moitos godos.

É verdade que geneticamente ficamos mais perto dos irlandeses, británicos, franceses e os italianos do Piamonte que dos gregos ou balcánicos.

Nao veo que iso mostre complexo nenhum, é a verdade, nada mais.

No norte da Africa a maioria sao E3b, sobre o 60%, e eles ten un 5% do R1b, dende 0% perto ao deserto a perto do 15% en áreas de Argelia.

A genetica e moito importante pois permite duas coisas

-olhar para melhores medicinas e combatir melhor as doenças
-melhorar o conhecimiento histórico, eu gosto de isto.

Geneticamente a poboaçao ibérica e moito moito paleolítica, e una das mais homogeneas da tuda Europa, eso diz o gran genetista CAVALLI SFORZA.

De feito os europeus mais "puros", antigos e homogeneos sao os bascos, nao é moita surpresa cando eles tenhen a lingua mais velha do continente, una lingua que ni siquiera é Indoeuropea, a única lingua de estructura ergativa de tuda Europa, e també a única lingua paleolítica que resta en Europa.

O resto da poboaçao ibérica é un poquinho mais diferente por as influencias que tivera e que os vascos nao tiveran, mais a maioria somos paleolíticos geneticamente.

O fenotipo é outra coisa, fenotipicamente eu penso que somos moito parecidos aos bulgaros, rumanos e balcanicos, mesmo coor da pele, cabelo e olhos, mais geneticamente nao temos moita relaçao.

Segundo estudios geneticos de España, o pobo mais perto sao os portugueses (nao precisabamos estudio nenhum para conhecer iso). Mais despois sao os franceses e irlandeses, e britanicos, mais ainda que os italianos, e moito longe dos gregos.

O fenotipo é outra coisa.

Nao é questio de complexo nenhum, eu intereso de iso por a historia, a genetica pode dar luz a historia, pode desmentir o confirmar.

Mesmo a genetica mostrou o que tudos historiadores pensaran para as montañas de Soria e Burgos. Antes da genetica, os topónimos germanicos de esas montañas, os vestigios históricos, a grande semelhanza entre esas montañas de pinus silvestris e o sul de Alemanha, e ainda mais, a cantidade de pesoas loiras con olhos claros, fizo pensar sempre que esas áreas tiveran forte influencia visigoda. 
A GENETICA CONFIRMOU ISTO, pois tenhen a maior porcentagem de I de tuda a península, tanto como os Islandeses.

A GENETICA CONFIRMOU QUE OS VASCOS NAO TIVERAM CONTACTO CON POBOS EXTRAÑOS.

A genética confirma moitas coisas históricas, mais també crea MISTERIOS HISTÓRICOS.

No norte da Galicia, na costa cantabrica galega a genetica diz que ha un 10-15% do haplotipo J, que na Iberia ten un 3% da media, con áreas do mediterraneo do 5-6%. 
Ese haplotipo na costa occidental galega ten porcentagem "normal", ao interior de Galicia ha áreas onde practicamente é desconhecido. MAIS na costa Norte de Galicia é moito importante, O SEGUNDO HAPLOTIPO DE ESA ÁREA (isto nao acontece en outra parte da península).

POR QUE? NAO CONHECEMOS, é un haplotipo común en fenicios, e gregos. 
Ha una hipotese, os fenicios e gregos foram pobos marinos, e posivel que grupos de eses pobos ficaran nas costas Norte de Galicia. E posivel mais nao é seguro.

E isto ninguen esperaba encontrar, un área de forte presenza J na costa Norte galega. Nenhum dado histórico fazia pensar isto. 

Temos entao que olhar de novo a historia.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 00:26)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

E sen complexo nenhum, eu acredito que geneticamente o mais perto de un portugues é un brasilero de clase social alta. De seguro o mais perto geneticamente a nos sao as pesoas de clase alta do Perú, Colombia, Venezuela, etc....

Sem complexo nenhum podemos dizer que as pesoas geneticamente mais perto a nos fican en paises subdesenvolvidos de Sul América.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 00:34)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

En questiao de pinheiros o primeiro dizer que 

O PINHEIRO DAS CANARIAS NAO FICA EN MARRUECOS O EN ÁREAS MEDITERRANEAS DE MANERA NATURAL. 

O PINHEIRO SOLO FICA NAS ISLAS OCCIDENTAIS DAS CANARIAS, E AUTOCTONO E ÚNICO DE LÁ, EMBORA FIZERAM PLANTAÇOES EN OUTRAS PARTES DO MONDO.

Os pinheiros das Canarias do Mediterraneo e norte de africa nao sao naturais, foran plantados por o home no S.XX.

E una coisa mais

DESPOIS DAS CANARIAS A MAIOR ÁREA DE PINHEIRO CANARIO É ................................AUSTRALIA, ONDE AO SUL-OESTE TORNOU PLAGA FORESTAL. 

Fica moito ben ao suloeste da Australia e escapou e hoje ameaza a flora australiana de esas áreas.

ESO É POR OS ESTRAGOS DOS EUCALIPTOS AUSTRALIANOS AQUI.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 00:47)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



frederico disse:


> Para quê complexos de inferioridade? As nórdicas adoram-nos e nós adoramos as suecas e as norueguesas



Eu sou mais das brasileiras.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 00:59)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

En questiao de vegetaçao, en boa medida é espelho, mais nao sempre, depende de moitas coisas.

No oeste peninsular ha quercus pyrenaica, embora en locais do Este peninsular con mesmo clima ou moito semelhante nao ha nenhum, e si ha moito quercus faginea.

*O quercus pyrenaica é un árvore únicamente siliceo.* Nao fica en locais calizos, é por iso que nao ha q.pyrenaica ao este peninsular, mesmo con clima semelhante o parecido ao Oeste. També nao ha castaños, pois també é un árvore siliceo, nao calizo.

As árvores precisam de máximos e mínimos, tanto temperatura como precipitaçao, e dentro de eses valores eles fican. Nao quer dizer que seja o mesmo clima, mais sim que ten similitudes.

Eu també penso que o Suloeste da Francia ten o clima mais perto de Porto que de Edimburgo o Copenhague. Os veraos de Escocia o Dinamarca sao moito diferentes dos veraos das landas, sobre tudo en temperaturas e DIAS DE CHUVA E HORAS DE SOL.

O inverno é li un poquinho mais fresco que Porto, o verao e moito semelhante en temperaturas, mais é un poquinho mais húmedo. A grande diferencia é que Porto ten una certa seca en Julho e Agosto e Burdeos nao ten. Mais eu conhezo Escocia e As landas francesas e Porto. En Escocia eu nunca tive calor, mais sim nas landas. 

Mais esto último é una opiniao.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 01:23)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Ha outras ocasioes que o clima de unos locais e de outros locais nao é moito semelhante, embora eles ten una especie en común.

VOU POSTEAR A DISTRIBUÇAO DOS PINHEIROS DENDE O MAIS MEDITERRANEO AO MAIS CONTINENTAL DOS SEIS PINHEIROS QUE FICAN NA PENINSULA DE MANERA NATURAL.

PINUS HALEPENSIS






PINUS PINEA






PINUS PINASTER






PINUS NIGRA






PINUS SILVESTRIS






PINUS UNCINATA


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 01:31)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Si a árvore e moito moito exigente e ainda mais é moito "exclusiva" ela fica en climas identicos, como o pinus uncinata, mais si a árvore é mais plástica ela pode ficar en climas diferentes ainda con certos parecidos ecológicos, como o pinus silvestris.

Nao acredito que o clima de Siberia seja o mesmo que o clima de Peneda Geres, mais o clima de Peneda Geres é o suficientemente frio no inverno para poder ficar o pinus silvestris, e o verao e o suficientemente fresquinho e humedo para esa árvore. 


Dizer que ha un local na meseta norte de España onde fican de manera natural cuatro pinos, pinea, pinaster, nigra e silvestris. É só un local moito pequeno e moito especial, pois ese local ten un chao que conserva o agua moito ben, e ainda mais esta en un local entre unos pocos barrancos. O local é LASTRAS DE CUELLAR, A palavra LASTRA é o nome de un chao especial por ser moito bó para conservar o agua.


----------



## duero (29 Jul 2010 às 01:35)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

També dizer que a vegetaçao depende da historia, pois o clima onde mora o abeto pinsapo (Abies pinsapo) en Grazalema é un clima que també ten locais portugueses mais o pinsapo nao fica en Portugal.

As glaciaçoes terminaran con o pinsapo en Portugal, mais nao en Grazalema.

Hoje como eu ja dizera a maior área potencial do pinsapo é Portugal onde é a conifera que melhor ficaria en moitas serras do pais, ainda mais que calqueira dos pinheiros.


----------



## duero (30 Jul 2010 às 19:39)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

E AINDA MAIS..........O SER HUMANO.

Ha documentos medievais do Reino de León, que eles dizen: "os vezinos deben fazer encinas".

Que quer dizer isto? a encina (quercus ilex) e moito boa para os porcos, mais que os rebollos (q.pyrenaica). E moito conhecido que en moitas áreas onde ficavan encinas e rebollos os vezinhos andaban a estragar os rebollos e deixar as encinas, pois a encina e moito melhor para o porco.
Hoje moitas áreas onde ha moitos seculos ficaban q.pyrenaica é unas poucas q.ilex, dende a Edade Media, só fican q.ilex, pois os vezinhos estragaban os q.pyrenaica, para favorecer o q.ilex.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2010 às 01:32)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Excelentes e interessantes informações Duero

_Gracias_


----------



## frederico (31 Jul 2010 às 02:12)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

O pinheiro-silvestre também existe no Gerês, onde é espontâneo, e na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2010 às 02:29)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



frederico disse:


> O pinheiro-silvestre também existe no Gerês, onde é espontâneo, e na Serra da Estrela.



Também existe em Montesinho e na Serra da Nogueira, mas nestas serras como também na Serra da Estrela o Pinheiro-silvestre não é espontâneo, na serra da Nogueira e na Serra de Montesinho o pinheiro-silvestre adaptou-se muito bem e tem conseguido reproduzir-se. Tal como o Pinus nigra


----------



## duero (31 Jul 2010 às 15:29)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



frederico disse:


> O pinheiro-silvestre também existe no Gerês, onde é espontâneo, e na Serra da Estrela.



Si, eu conhezo. En Geres ha una poboaçao de pinheiro silvestre natural e autoctona.

Mais na Serra da Estrela nunca tinha sentido. Os pinheiros silvestres da Estrela sao naturais o repoblaçao? Eu nao conhezo a área da Estrela, mais o Geres mesmo e moito atlantico, con áreas que fican con mais de 2000 mm, e una pouca seca no verao. Penso que a Estrela nao ten 2000 mm, e a seca do verao mesmo debe ser mais forte.

As poboaçoes mais perto do pinheiro silvestre en España sao algunas da provincia de Avila, no centro do Sistema Central a mais de 100 kms da raia, mais fizeran repoboaçao de eles perto a Portugal, no Norte de Extremadura e no Sul de Salamanca, mais nao sao naturais.


----------



## duero (31 Jul 2010 às 15:44)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*




MSantos disse:


> Também existe em Montesinho e na Serra da Nogueira, mas nestas serras como também na Serra da Estrela o Pinheiro-silvestre não é espontâneo, na serra da Nogueira e na Serra de Montesinho o pinheiro-silvestre adaptou-se muito bem e tem conseguido reproduzir-se. Tal como o Pinus nigra



Nao é extranho, mesmo na Sierra de la Culebra, que e mesmo que Montesinho fizeran repoboaçoes con pinheiro silvestre. Eu sou contrario a isto. Nao gosto.

Penso que deveria ter feito con árvores de esas serras, as especies autoctonas de esas montanhas: q.pyrenaica, q. petraea, castanea sativa, ilex aquifolium, taxus baccata, betulas, freixos, etc...

En esas montanhas nunca ficaram pinheiros nenhum. Nem silvestres, nem pinaster, nem outras especies. Esas montanhas sao de especies caducifolias eurosiberianas o de transiçao ao clima mediterraneo, mesmo sao montahas moito ricas biológicamente, pois tenhen especies de plantas eurosiberianas e mediterraneas.

Que pesoas deciden eso? Penso que o pinheiro silvestre estraga esas montanhas pois nao é natural de elas, e estraga con os q.pyrenaica e os castinheiros, e os abedules (betulas).

E casualidade que Montesinho e Culebra fiquem con pinheiros silvestres? Foram de acordo as autoridades para estragar os montes nas duas partes das montanhas? Mesmo asim parece. Estragamos toda a serra, a portuguesa e a española. Mesmo pareze estiveram de acordo.

AINDA MAIS.

Fiquei moito surprendido. 

FIZERAM REPOBLAÇÓES CON PINUS NIGRA?

O pinus nigra é una especie caliza, de chaos calizos, ele nao mora nas áreas siliceas, mesmo a inversa que o q.pyrenaica, que e siliceo e nao mora nas áreas calizas.
No mapa do pinus nigra, ele só fica en áreas calizas do Este peninsular, mesmo ao Oeste ter áreas con climas onde ele podería ficar.

Nao acredito moito futuro ao pinus nigra en esas montanhas siliceas de chaos ácidos.


----------



## MSantos (31 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



duero disse:


> Nao é extranho, mesmo na Sierra de la Culebra, que e mesmo que Montesinho fizeran repoboaçoes con pinheiro silvestre. Eu sou contrario a isto. Nao gosto.
> 
> Penso que deveria ter feito con árvores de esas serras, as especies autoctonas de esas montanhas: q.pyrenaica, q. petraea, castanea sativa, ilex aquifolium, taxus baccata, betulas, freixos, etc...
> 
> ...



Na Serra de Montesinho foram feitas reflorestações com 3 espécies de _Pinus_, _Pinus nigra_, _Pinus pinaster_ e _Pinus Silvestris_, nenhuma é natural de trás-os-Montes mas foram lá plantados... Parecem ter-se adaptado bem.


Existem outras espécies de coniferas plantadas muitas vezes nas Serras do distrito de Bragança como a pseudotsuga menziensii.


----------



## duero (31 Jul 2010 às 19:38)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Acho increivel que o pinus nigra adaptese a esas serras. O pinus nigra e árvore calcícola e esas serras sao moito siliceas e moito ácidas pra ele. En España nao existe ese pinheiro en Galicia, nem Asturias, nem León, nem Zamora, nem en Salamanca. Os primeiros pinus nigra ja estao en áreas de Avila, un poquinho en Segovia, mais as áreas mais importantes sao as de Este de Soria e áreas de Burgos, e ainda mais ao Este, onde é moito importante, mesmo o Sistema Ibérico Sul, tudas elas calizas.

O chamado "pino de Oregon" a pseudosutga menziensii ten origem da costa Oeste Pacífica dos USA. 

Chenar os montes de coníferas, e cando venha una seca forte no verao tudos os montes a arder. 

Despois a gente pergunta porque ha fogos no verao, cando chenamos as montanhas de comvustivel, sen nenhuma árvore caducifolia.


----------



## frederico (31 Jul 2010 às 19:51)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Ainda voltando à questão do fenótipo dos portugueses, referir que nós temos cerca de 30 000 genes, sendo que os número de genes que define a cor da nossa pele, cabelo ou olhos depende de um número muito reduzido de genes, não mais de uma ou duas dezenas, não me recordo ao certo mas é um número ínfimo quando comparado com a totalidade dos genes do genoma da nossa espécie. Assim, até podemos ser muito semelhantes ao irlandeses e ao holandeses em termos de genótipo, e ter um fenótipo bem distinto. Depois da última glaciação, a Europa foi repovoada a partir das penínsulas do Sul (Ibérica, Itálica, Grécia, Turquia), estimando-se que a alteração fenotípica foi rápida e deveu-se sobretudo à questão da vitamina D. Os nórdicos num ambiente com pouca luminosidade ficariam com problemas ósseos se tivessem uma pele morena. Já no Sul, seria necessária uma pele mais morena para protecção contra os ultravioleta. Numa época com muita mortalidade precoce e renovação rápida das gerações, a selecção natural actuou depressa. Por exemplo, tenho ideia que em temos de certas características do formato dos ossos nós somos idênticos aos outros povos da Europa Ocidental, ou mesmo em relação a certas características fenotípicas, como a distribuição da pilosidade corporal em ambos os sexos após a puberdade. Em relação à altura, não somos mais altos por questões de cariz social e económico. Os portugueses de classes mais altas não diferem muito em termos de altura da média de outros povos europeus. Há um estudo recente que compara alturas de alunos do Colégio Militar e da Casa Pia que comprova isso. A maioria dos jovens portugueses tem uma alimentação muito má, e não pratica desporto.


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2010 às 20:01)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Tudo certo, mais.........ainda a falar da estatura?

Eu sou gran adepto ao basquetebol, o segundo desporte de España, mesmo o deportista español mais famoso hoje, o mais conhecido é o mais admirado e un basquetebolista, que esta a jogar na equipa de LOS ANGELES LAKERS, ele é o noso CRISTIANO RONALDO, seu nome é PAU GASOL.

Ta bo, eu conhezo un pouco de basquetebol portugues, ainda mais, eu acredito que conhezo o basquetebol portugues melhor que maioria dos portugueses, pois nao é una modalidade moito famosa en Portugal, os basqueteboleiros portugueses sao minoría.

Así, acho que moitos aqui nao conhezen moito de basquetebol, nem o basquetebol portugués.

Entao, eu vou postear o ano de nascimento de jogadores portugueses e a sua estatura.

*1. 2,14 (7-0), Armando MOTA, 1967*

2. 2.09 (6-10), Joao GUERREIRO, 1990,

3. 2.08 (6-10), Marco GONÇALVES, 1984,
4. 2,08 (6-10), Marcos SOUZA,

5. 2,06 (6-9), Dario FURTADO, 1984,
6. 2,06 (6-9), Anastacio CUNHA, 1975, 
7. 2,06 (6-9), Claudio FONSECA, 1989,

8. 2.05, (6-9), Artur CRUZ, 1971, 
9. 2.05, (6-9), Nuno SILVEIRA, 1971,
10. 2.05, (6-9), Nuno MARSAL, 1975,
11. 2.05, (6-9), Leonel BENTO, 1976,
12. 2.05, (6-9), Jorge TAVARES, 1977,
13. 2.05, (6-9), Miguel MIRANDA, 1978,
14. 2.05, (6-9), Elvis ÉVORA, 1978,
15. 2.05, (6-9), Guilherme DIAS, 1979,
16. 2.05, (6-9), Jose PEDRO, 1979,
17. 2.05, (6-9), Miguel BORLIDO, 1981,
18. 2.05, (6-9), Nuno CORTEZ, 1982,
19. 2.05, (6-9), Angelo BRITO, 1984,
20. 2.05, (6-9), Sergio VEIGUINHA, 1985,
21. 2.05, (6-9), Joao DIAMANTINO, 1985,
22. 2.05, (6-9), Paulo DIAMANTINO, 1985,
23. 2.05, (6-9), Tiago SARAIBA, 1987,

ARMANDO MOTA, O MAIS ALTO DE TUDOS.


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2010 às 20:09)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

É grande verdades os pobos da fachada atlantica nao somos altos, en Europa ha dous áreas de grandes estatura.

AREA NORDICO-ESCANDINAVA: Holanda, Norte de Alemania, Norte de Polonia, países bálticos e Escandinavia (suecos, noruegos, daneses, finlandeses).

Eles sao altos, de osos fortes, estructura corporal forte, maioria de loiros e olhos azuis, e moito branquinhos.

AREA HELENICO-BALCÁNICA: Norte de Grecia, e os paises que formaran a antigua Yugoslavia: Macedonia, Bosnia, Serbia, Croacia, Eslovenia, Noreste de Italia e costas maritimas do Suleste de Italia. 

Eles ten outra estructura, de "costas caidas" como o SR. BURNS da serie LOS SIMPSON, sao maioria de castanhos ou morenos, de olhos castanhos e coor de pele como a nosa. MOITOS MESMO FICARIAN COMO IBERICOS.

MAIS NAO QUER DIZER QUE ENTRE NOS, NAO EXISTAM PESSOAS DE ELEVADA ESTATURA, POIS EXISTEN.

PENSO QUE OS ÚLTIMOS TEMPOS A ESTATURA ELEVOU, POIS OS JOVENS SAO MAIS ALTOS QUE OS PAIS E OS AVOS, POR TER MELHOR ALIMENTAÇAO.


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2010 às 20:18)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

FRAN VÁZQUEZ, O MELHOR JOGADOR GALEGO ACTUAL. Nasceo en Chantada, so Sul de Lugo, a 80 kms da raia.

2'09 metros de estatura, joga en Barcelona.


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2010 às 20:34)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

OS BALCANICOS SAO MOITO ALTOS, POR ESO O PRIMEIRO DESPORTE EN ESES PAISES É O BASQUETEBOL, ELES CHAMANLO KUSARKA.

Mais nao sao moito diferente de nos "en coor". 

DEJAN BODIROGA, melhor jogador serbio dos 90s, 2'05 m.






DRAZEN PETROVIC, melhor jogador croata dos 80s, 1'96 m.






VLADO DIVAC, gran jogador serbio de finais dos 90s e inicios do 2000s. 2'16 m







Mesmo sao moito parecidos a nos fenotípicamente, nao temos moita relaçao con eles, temos mais relaçao genética cos irlandeses, bretoes e outros pobos atlánticos que con os pobos balcanicos.

Si algun gosta do basquetebol pode ir ao forum portugues de basquetebol

http://www.basketpt.com/index.php


----------



## duero (1 Ago 2010 às 20:39)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

En cuanto a vegetaçao, penso que nao é bo, plantar tudas as montanhas con coníferas, pois entao en verao os montes fican cheios de combustivel, e seguro que moitas sao plantadas moito perto das vilas e cidades, entao un verao moito seco, olhamos as imagens esas de pessoas con o fogo ja na sua casa, tudo a arder e tudos a perguntar.....QUE PODEMOS FAZER PRA EVITAR OS FOGOS? entao nos perguntamos porque acontecen estas coisas.

O proximo verao que este tudo a arder, dezimos que A CULPABEL É A NATUREZA, nao, o culpavel é o home, que faz cosas sen sentido nenhum, que planta tudo coniferas onde sempre huvo frondosas.

Melhor sería plantar árvores autoctonos das áreas de montanhas, como quercus pyrenaica, robur, petraea, taxus, betula, fraxinus, etc.....


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2010 às 23:00)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



MSantos disse:


> Na Serra de Montesinho foram feitas reflorestações com 3 espécies de _Pinus_, _Pinus nigra_, _Pinus pinaster_ e _Pinus Silvestris_, nenhuma é natural de trás-os-Montes mas foram lá plantados... Parecem ter-se adaptado bem.
> 
> 
> Existem outras espécies de coniferas plantadas muitas vezes nas Serras do distrito de Bragança como a pseudotsuga menziensii.



Eu fiquei moito surprendido, e eu foi a consultar libros e algun amigo. Tudos estao a dizer que o PINUS NIGRA nao pode ficar lá. 
Pode fazer reflorestaçoes, ja foram feitas en locais semlhantes, mais aos poucos anos o pinus nigra deixa de crescer, as "folhas" caden ao chao, tornase "triste", moitos morren e essa área é tomada por outros pinheiros o caducifolias, ja tinha acontecido en locais en España, onde eses pinheiros foram plantados ha 50 anos, nao atinguen nem 8 metros, mais os silvestres atinguen algunos con 50 anos perto 25 metros. As áreas dos pinus nigra hoje sao cheias de quercus pyrenaica.

Ata hoje cientificamente o pinus nigra nao pode ficar ben en chao siliceo, pode ficar, mais aos poucos anos enferma, ten doenças, nao atingue moito, moitos morren e a area cheia de quercus pyrenaica ou pinus silvestris ou pinaster.
Mesmo a distribuçao de ele e tuda calcícola, ou en chaos neutros, mais nunca en ácidos-siliceos.

Ata hoje o que se conheze do pinus nigra diz que é imposivel que poda ficar bem lí. Só ha estas posibilidades:

-Os estudios estao en erro, e pode ficar en esos chaos.

-En esas serras ha mesmo áreas calizas, de chaos básicos, ou totalmente neutros, esto mesmo podería ser? eu nao lembro de ver locais asim en Montesinho, mais podera mesmo haver.

-Nao sao pinus nigra, poden ser outra coisa, ata pinus de América, da parte dos Apalaches, ou outras especies do Este europeo.

-Podera ser o pinus uncinata? nos Pirineus també e chamado "pino negro", mais é outra especie diferente.

-Poderam ser moito jovens e ainda ficar un poquinho ben, mais en poucos anos eles ficaram mal.

Nao ha outras posibilidades.

GOSTARIA DE VER FOTOS DE ELES, O LOCAL ONDE ESTAO, E O SEU "DESARROLLO".


----------



## belem (2 Ago 2010 às 23:14)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



duero disse:


> Mesmo sao moito parecidos a nos fenotípicamente, nao temos moita relaçao con eles, temos mais relaçao genética cos irlandeses, bretoes e outros pobos atlánticos que con os pobos balcanicos.
> 
> Si algun gosta do basquetebol pode ir ao forum portugues de basquetebol
> 
> http://www.basketpt.com/index.php



Exacto, os fenótipos são muito parecidos, no geral.
E qual é a explicação para tal?


----------



## duero (2 Ago 2010 às 23:38)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Nao estou seguro, mais penso que adaptaçao as horas de sol. Mesmo sao áreas moito frias no inverno, també sao áreas moito quentes no verao, e con moitas horas de sol no verao, e mesmo tudo o ano. Mesmo o inverno pode ter sol, embora seja mais frio que o Atlantico. 

Irlanda nao é moito fria no inverno, mesmo as costas fican con 5, 6 e 7 graus de media no janeiro, mais o verao é de 14, 15, 16. Mais nao ten moitas horas de sol, tudo o dia a chover, mesmo nao chova moito, cando nao chove tudo é coberto. Os balcaes ten verao humedo, mais tormentoso, cando nao chove ha moito sol.

Acho que seja o motivo, mais nao estou seguro, é una opiniao.



















Eu tenho habito de olhar pra eles pois sao grandes desportistas, e practicamente tudos os desportes coincidimos en campeonatos, é moitas vezes nas finais: futebol, mais sobre tudo basquetebol, waterpolo, handball (balonmano en español), voleibol, tenis. 
O único que nao temos coincidido con eles é en hockey patins, en ese desporte sempre coincidimos con "outra" seleççao. 

Mais, eles sao un pobo con grande cultura desportiva, destacam moito é sao só 10 milhoes, mais eles sao moito bós en moitos desportes, en basquetebol historicamente foram sempre bós, també en waterpolo (os melhores). 

Una última coisa........Eu gosto mais de esas rapazas que das escandinavas, mais esto també é una opiniao.


----------



## duero (3 Ago 2010 às 00:40)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

DICIEMBRE DE 2009, BELGRADO, CAPITAL DE SERBIA.

DÍA...........MAX......MIN

26/12........16.6.......6.7 
*25/12........17.7.....13.2 
24/12........18.1.......7.9
23/12........16.6.......4.8*
22/12..........5'5......-3'0
*21/12........-2.1.....-21.5
20/12........-5.8.....-11.0        
19/12........-1.7.....-18.4* 
18/12........-4.0.......-9.0 
17/12........-2.6.......-4.0 
16/12........-2.0.......-3.1 
15/12..........0.1......-2.1 

El día 20 tuvieron máxima de unos -6º y mínima de -11º, al día siguiente máxima de -2º y mínima de -21º 

Mais.....

El día 23 la máxima ya fue de casi 17 graus y mínima de 5 graus, y el día 24 la máxima ya fue de 18 grados y la mínima de 8 grados.

Aun más increible, el día de NAVIDAD la máxima fue de casi 18 grados y la mínima de 13 grados. 13 GRADOS DE MÍNIMA EN NAVIDAD.

EN CINCO DÍAS PASARON DE MÁXIMA DE -6ºC A MÁXIMAS DE 18ºC, Y DE MÍNIMAS DE -21ºC A MÍNIMAS DE 13ºC.

ACREDITO QUE NEM LISBOA TIVO NUNCA UN DIA DE NATAL DE MÁXIMA DE 18 GRAUS E MÍNIMA DE 13 GRAUS.


----------



## belem (3 Ago 2010 às 13:22)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



duero disse:


> DICIEMBRE DE 2009, BELGRADO, CAPITAL DE SERBIA.
> 
> DÍA...........MAX......MIN
> 
> ...



Não sei se é importante ser num dia de natal ( sinceramente não sei se esses valores já foram atingidos no dia 25, porque não vi os registos), mas acredito que pela época natalícia Lisboa até já igualou ou ultrapassou esses valores.
Essas mínimas tão baixas é que Lisboa certamente nunca atingiu.


----------



## Golden Fields (8 Ago 2010 às 06:15)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Obviamente que nem sempre a vegetação é o espelho do clima. A praga dos eucaliptos não são de clima mediterrânico e adaptaram-se no norte e centro litoral de Portugal, destruindo vinhas por exemplo (cultura tipicamente mediterrânica).


----------



## Golden Fields (8 Ago 2010 às 06:36)

*re: Diversidade climática *

duero não sei onde é que foste buscar essa ideia que Lisboa é uma das capitais europeias menos quentes no Verão. Lisboa está no mesmo nível que Roma no Verão, que se situa no centro do Mediterrâneo  Para não falar que a máxima histórica de Lisboa é de 43º, Madrid 42º, Roma 39º e Atenas 48º. E no Inverno, Lisboa é a capital menos fria de toda a Europa 


*SOUTHERN EUROPEAN CAPITALS *– Mediterranean Climate


*LISBON [PORTUGAL]*

January (coldest month), average temperatures: 14º (day) / 8º (night)
Lowest temperature recorded in the city: -3º

August (hottest month), average temperatures: 28º (day) / 18º (night)
Highest temperature recorded in the city: 43º

Usual weather in January (and Winter) - Rainy/Wet and cold
Usual weather in August (and Summer) – Sunny/Dry and hot

Wettest month (November) - 113mm
Driest month (July) - 4mm 



*MADRID [SPAIN]*

January (coldest month), average temperatures: 10º (day) / 3º (night)
Lowest temperature recorded in the city: -15º

July (hottest month), average temperatures: 31º (day) / 18º (night)
Highest temperature recorded in the city: 42º

Usual weather in January (and Winter) - Rainy/Wet and cold
Usual weather in August (and Summer) – Sunny/Dry and hot

Wettest month (December) - 56mm
Driest month (August) - 10mm


*ROME [ITALY]*

January (coldest month), average temperatures: 12º (day) / 2º (night)
Lowest temperature recorded in the city: −11º

August (hottest month), average temperatures: 29º (day) / 18º (night)
Highest temperature recorded in the city: 39º

Usual weather in January (and Winter): Rainy/Wet and cold
Usual weather in August (and Summer): Sunny/Dry and hot

Wettest month (November) – 130mm
Driest month (July) - 23mm




*ATHENS [GREECE]*

January (coldest month), average temperatures: 13º (day) / 5º (night)
Lowest temperature recorded in the city: ?

August (hottest month), average temperatures: 34º (day) / 21º (night)
Highest temperature recorded in the city: 48º

Usual weather in January (and Winter) - Rainy/Wet and cold
Usual weather in August (and Summer) – Sunny/Dry and hot

Wettest month (November) – 70mm
Driest month (July) - 5mm


----------



## duero (11 Ago 2010 às 17:39)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Golden Fields disse:


> duero não sei onde é que foste buscar essa ideia que Lisboa é uma das capitais europeias menos quentes no Verão. Lisboa está no mesmo nível que Roma no Verão, que se situa no centro do Mediterrâneo  Para não falar que a máxima histórica de Lisboa é de 43º, Madrid 42º, Roma 39º e Atenas 48º. E no Inverno, Lisboa é a capital menos fria de toda a Europa
> 
> 
> *SOUTHERN EUROPEAN CAPITALS *– Mediterranean Climate
> ...



No, yo no dije eso. Por supuesto las capitales menos calientes de Europa son las de Escandinavia.
Lisboa es probablemente la capital menos caliente en verano a su latitud.

Roma, Atenas y Madrid tienen veranos mas calientes. Mismo ciudades balcanicas como PODGORICA son mas calientes. Ciudades como Sofia o Belgrado tienen veranos muy parecidos y algunos años esas ciudades son mas calientes que Lisboa.

El invierno si, Lisboa es la capital mas templada de Europa.


----------



## duero (11 Ago 2010 às 17:44)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Ha moitas especies de eucaliptos (mas de 600), desde eucaliptos ecuatoriales como E. deglupta a eucaliptos de climas frescos y muy húmedos que mismo poderian ficar en Gran Bretaña o Irlanda como E. nitens y también eucaliptos mediterraneos del Suloeste de Australia.


----------



## duero (11 Ago 2010 às 17:51)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



belem disse:


> Não sei se é importante ser num dia de natal ( sinceramente não sei se esses valores já foram atingidos no dia 25, porque não vi os registos), mas acredito que pela época natalícia Lisboa até já igualou ou ultrapassou esses valores.
> Essas mínimas tão baixas é que Lisboa certamente nunca atingiu.



Tienes razón, es cierto, mismo el último diciembre, el día 24, Lisboa tuvo una máxima de 19 grados y una mínima de 14.

:assobio::assobio::assobio:

De todas maneras, inviernos tan diferentes han dados poblaciones fenotípicamente muy parecidas, aunque geneticamente con poca relación.

La gran diferencia es que ellos (los balcanicos) son muy altos, los serbios son la poblacion mas alta de Europa. Por cierto, Grandes deportistas.


----------



## Golden Fields (14 Ago 2010 às 05:08)

*re: Diversidade climática *

^^_*Lisboa está no mesmo nível que Roma no Verão*, que se situa no centro do Mediterrâneo  Para não falar que a máxima histórica de Lisboa é de 43º, Madrid 42º, Roma 39º e Atenas 48º._ 

E também Lisboa é a capital sul-europeia mais seca nesse período analisado.


----------



## belem (14 Ago 2010 às 14:56)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Golden Fields disse:


> ^^_*Lisboa está no mesmo nível que Roma no Verão*, que se situa no centro do Mediterrâneo  Para não falar que a máxima histórica de Lisboa é de 43º, Madrid 42º, Roma 39º e Atenas 48º._
> 
> E também Lisboa é a capital sul-europeia mais seca nesse período analisado.



Mais seca, não acho.


----------



## duero (14 Ago 2010 às 16:22)

*re: Diversidade climática *



Golden Fields disse:


> ^^_*Lisboa está no mesmo nível que Roma no Verão*, que se situa no centro do Mediterrâneo  Para não falar que a máxima histórica de Lisboa é de 43º, Madrid 42º, Roma 39º e Atenas 48º._
> 
> E também Lisboa é a capital sul-europeia mais seca nesse período analisado.



Atenas tiene un verano mas calido y mas seco.

Junio.....12 mm
Julio.......6 mm
Agosto...7 mm
Sept.....15 mm


----------



## duero (18 Ago 2010 às 22:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

You have said that this is an exceptional year in Athens, you have said never remenber one year like this. Well, now I will show you an exceptional year in Seville.

SEVILLA (SAN PABLO) AUGUST. 2003.

DAY........MAX.....MIN........MEAN

15/08......38.6......23.9......31.2          
14/08......39.4......25.4......32.4           
13/08......40.4......25.3......33.5           
12/08......42.4......25.7......34.0           
11/08......41.8......25.4......33.6           
10/08......41.2......25.0......33.1           
09/08......42.1......24.8......33.5           
08/08......40.0......25.4......32.7           
07/08......39.7......25.7......32.7           
06/08......40.3......24.7......32.5           
05/08......40.3......24.3......32.3           
04/08......41.0......23.5......32.2           
03/08......40.8......24.0......32.4           
02/08......42.8......26.8......34.8           
01/08......45.2......25.0......35.1  


Every day with maximun temperatures over 39ºC, and minimum temperatures around 25ºC. I don´t belive that this have happened in Athens Ever.


----------



## J.S. (18 Ago 2010 às 23:14)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Hej Duero,

Yes, that is very impressive to me at least. I think if we look at the three temperatures Sevilla is probably the warmest that year.

If look at maxima, it was Amareleja (near Moura) that year. They had 17 consecutive days with a maximum temp above 40.0 C and a mean of the maxima of 43,0....!!!! Even Cordooba did not reach that. 
this happened from 29 of juli to 14 of august. On the first of august 47,4 C was reached. Values I like on paper, but I am glad I wasn't there at the time...

It depends on what you like. Personally I a more impressed by extremes in one place. Verkhoyansk being the pinnacle (with Ojmjakon/Tomtor). If you like these extremes, some places in the Guadalquivir region and (may be a bit more so) Guadiana valley can't be "beat" in Europe in summer. Look at Moura, Portugal (Herdade dos Lameirões) where they have 37,8 C as daytime max an 17,5 as daytime min this august! That is the warmest average max of all stations I know of/looked at (Ecija will be somehwat warmer at day I think), while the minimum temperature is way lower!  

So Mesa likes high averages. Some other extremes and personally, in summer I am focussed on the highest maxima on average and on a daily basis. 

Regards.





duero disse:


> You have said that this is an exceptional year in Athens, you have said never remenber one year like this. Well, now I will show you an exceptional year in Seville.
> 
> SEVILLA (SAN PABLO) AUGUST. 2003.
> 
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 00:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



duero disse:


> You have said that this is an exceptional year in Athens, you have said never remenber one year like this. Well, now I will show you an exceptional year in Seville.
> 
> SEVILLA (SAN PABLO) AUGUST. 2003.
> 
> ...



You would be suprised of how strong Athens is in mean summer temps.

*Below is the record mean temp of Europe.This is the warmest monthly average in the modern history of Europe*

31.2C in July 2007.Mean max 36.5 mean min 25.9C Can you find something similar in Andalusia for a period of a whole month?

Besides I said this is the warmest August I remember in terms of minimum temps







Btw check a davis station in Athens in the suburb of Neos Kosmos that belongs to the National Observatory of Athens..So far a mean of 31.6C for August..

http://penteli.meteo.gr/stations/neoskosmos/NOAAMO.TXT


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 01:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Cacela, which had a tmin on 11 august of  went up from 28,9 C as a minimum to 43,2 C as max (average 34,6 C). It is just 2 km from the sea.



This is what I like.Extreme minimums and extreme maximums...Check out what I believe is Europe's highest mean temp for a period of 24hours...

*39.6C in June 2007 in Paleochora Crete. Note that the day after we had a minimum of 35.8C(european record) and maximum of 45C*

The closest value we have is in Sicily again in June 2007 with a mean  for 24hours of 39.2C


http://penteli.meteo.gr/meteosearch/data/paleochora/2007-06.txt


----------



## stormy (19 Ago 2010 às 01:22)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Boas
Segundo dados da weatheronline, a cidade mais quente da Europa na decada 00-09 foi sevilha, com media anual de 19.7º, sendo que Atenas fica-se pelos 18.5º e Almeria nos 19.2º....em Portugal Lisboa tem nesse periodo uma média anual de 17.3º e Faro tem 18.1º.

Parece-me claro que os locais mais quentes da Europa ficam entre os vales do guadalquivir e do guadiana...seja nas medias anuais ou nas médias no verão, sendo que no verão a Grécia beneficia muito das minimas, que são superiores ás de cá devido ao mediterraneo.

Em suma...as regiões mais quentes da europa são os vales do guadalquivir/guadiana e o sul da Grécia...locais bem capazes de competir com o chipre ou mesmo com o norte de africa ( marrocos, argelia, tunisia, egipto)


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 01:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



stormy disse:


> Boas
> Segundo dados da weatheronline, a cidade mais quente da Europa na decada 00-09 foi sevilha, com media anual de 19.7º, sendo que Atenas fica-se pelos 18.5º e Almeria nos 19.2º....em Portugal Lisboa tem nesse periodo uma média anual de 17.3º e Faro tem 18.1º.
> 
> Parece-me claro que os locais mais quentes da Europa ficam entre os vales do guadalquivir e do guadiana...seja nas medias anuais ou nas médias no verão, sendo que no verão a Grécia beneficia muito das minimas, que são superiores ás de cá devido ao mediterraneo.
> ...



Thank you.Yes Seville is indeed warmer compared to Athens in terms of annual temperatures!Yes this is true

I am merely deconstructing the myth of the summer warmest place of Europe on average which in all honesty is here in Attica.

In terms of *warmest annual temp* from the official WMO stations and according to AEMET and HNMS the warmest area of Europe is Ierapetra,Crete in Greece with an annual temp of 19.2(simple mean calculation) or 20.1(multiple measurments mean calculation)


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 14:00)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Thank you.Yes Seville is indeed warmer compared to Athens in terms of annual temperatures!Yes this is true
> 
> I am merely deconstructing the myth of the summer warmest place of Europe on average which in all honesty is here in Attica.
> 
> In terms of *warmest annual temp* from the official WMO stations and according to AEMET and HNMS the warmest area of Europe is Ierapetra,Crete in Greece with an annual temp of 19.2(simple mean calculation) or 20.1(multiple measurments mean calculation)



Creta é na Europa? Penso que talvez sim...
É que há quem ponha em causa o uso da Ilha da Madeira e Canárias, no contexto europeu ( certamente têm  maior média anual que Creta, penso que nem se questiona isso), mas existem ilhas que também estão numa posição geográfica de transição e mesmo assim são mencionadas ( Creta, por exemplo).
Penso que a Andaluzia tem locais com o potencial para terem essa média de 19,2ºc  e mesmo em algumas zonas do Guadiana,etc...
O que pensas dos dados de Hornachuelos, Córdoba? São duvidosos?
Samos (Grécia) também tem uma boa média anual ( 19,0ºc, penso eu).


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 15:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Creta é na Europa? Penso que talvez sim...
> É que há quem ponha em causa o uso da Ilha da Madeira e Canárias, no contexto europeu ( certamente têm  maior média anual que Creta, penso que nem se questiona isso), mas existem ilhas que também estão numa posição geográfica de transição e mesmo assim são mencionadas ( Creta, por exemplo).
> Penso que a Andaluzia tem locais com o potencial para terem essa média de 19,2ºc  e mesmo em algumas zonas do Guadiana,etc...
> O que pensas dos dados de Hornachuelos, Córdoba? São duvidosos?
> Samos (Grécia) também tem uma boa média anual ( 19,0ºc, penso eu).



Off course Crete is in Europe geographically as it sits on the south edge of the Dinarotauric Arrow that streches from Croatia passes through Italy and its  south east tip is  in the island of Chrisi south of Ierapetra.

So no doubts there.Actually in Italy Lampedusa and some of the islands south of Sicily do not belong in Europe geographically even though Malta does. As far as Canaries and Azores goes ,there seems to be consensus that they do not belong in Europe geographically



> Southernmost point. The island of Gavdos, Greece (34° 48′ 02″ N) is the least ambiguous southernmost point of Europe.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extreme_points_of_Europe

Here is a view of the Dinarotauric arrow





http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=36444&posts=67&start=1


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 17:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> I am merely deconstructing the myth of the summer warmest place of Europe on average which in all honesty is here in Attica.



This "myth" has been around a long time and it is based on the maximumtemperatures, because these are the highest values daily reported. 

I think you will fail in deconstructing it and for another two reasons:
- Among layman, they don't write on cards "it is so warm here. The average is 30 C, the max 34 and the min 26 C". No, people write the maximum temp on the back of the card. Which shows yu what they are interested in in general
- Not among (hobby)meteorologists. You wnet trhough what must have been between 500-1000 messages on an Italian forum and by far the most had problems with a lot of stations in a 4-5 million city.

The funny thing is that I in fact do think that on maxima and average temperature the Athens region is warm and quite possibly the warmest in europe. We can compare to Sevilla, but this station has telltale signs of being influenced by either the city nearby or the tarmack of the airfield close to it. Otherwise, there is no a good explanation for those very high minimum temperatures. It is more than 2-3 C warmer than any station in the neighbourhood not placed so close to the city or a large airstrip. Only at night. At day, it is warmer still but not that much. We can discount Sevilla, it does not measure the regiona climate. It is measuring the the macro climate of theairfield/city combo.

Our discussion was about how much additional warming was measured because of the city effect. 

Most people focus on the maxima however and there is little doubt that the warmest place from that perspective is found in either the Guadalquivir or Guadiana basin (I'd say the Guadalquivir area is more likely though).

So it won't change, even if it is still possibly correct. Why do you care so much BTW?


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> You would be suprised of how strong Athens is in mean summer temps.
> 
> *Below is the record mean temp of Europe.This is the warmest monthly average in the modern history of Europe*
> 
> 31.2C in July 2007.Mean max 36.5 mean min 25.9C Can you find something similar in Andalusia for a period of a whole month?



No. we know that 30,2 C is the local record.

But onto impressive series again. What is the longest stretch of consecutive days of 40.0 C or more in the Athens area? I truely wonder. And how about Larissa or Lamia or Trikkala?


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 18:06)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> No. we know that 30,2 C is the local record.
> 
> But onto impressive series again. What is the longest stretch of consecutive days of 40.0 C or more in the Athens area? I truely wonder. And how about Larissa or Lamia or Trikkala?



Well the official stats of so detailed nature are with HNMS.

However I can tell you with certainty that Elefsina airport beats the mean maximum of Larisa so far in August.Elefsina stands with todays temps at 36.26C and Larisa AP stands at 36.17C


As for Trikala we wouldnt know as HNMS has not released official stats for the city.

Now care to explain to us how Elefsina AP is consistantly warmer on average in August compared to Larisa AP and Lamia according to the long term stats of HNMS?

Is it the UHI of Mountain Aigaleo maybe?


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 18:40)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Off course Crete is in Europe geographically as it sits on the south edge of the Dinarotauric Arrow that streches from Croatia passes through Italy and its  south east tip is  in the island of Chrisi south of Ierapetra.
> 
> So no doubts there.Actually in Italy Lampedusa and some of the islands south of Sicily do not belong in Europe geographically even though Malta does. As far as Canaries and Azores goes ,there seems to be consensus that they do not belong in Europe geographically
> 
> ...



Hum...
Se essa divisão geográfica é considerada de acordo com as placas continentais, então parte dos Açores ainda estão na placa europeia.
O Grupo Ocidental ( Flores e Corvo) é que já está na placa americana. 
Mas eu referi-me à Madeira. Mas mesmo os Açores, dentro da placa europeia contudo têm alguns locais com a média anual a rondar os 20ºc ( Ilha do Pico) e níveis de precipitação elevados. Posso colocar aqui a fonte.
Contudo eu não insistiria muito neste ponto, até porque acho que até na P. Ibérica continental, existem locais com potencial de atingir valores semelhantes aos de Ierapetra. Há algum local em Creta com potencial de ser mais quente que Ierapetra?
Hornachuelos tem 19,2ºc, por exemplo, agora resta saber se estes dados são oficiais ou pelo menos fiáveis.
Quanto ao mapa dos «extremos terrestres da Europa», Portugal e Espanha estão um bocado torcidos para Norte, mas ok, já dá para ter alguma ideia.


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Belem,
> 
> Actually Ierapetra has an average of 20.1C along with Karpathos Island in the Dodecanese according to the method HNMS uses for means calculation.
> 
> ...




Em Portugal, não existe neste momento condições para fazer um resumo sobre as suas zonas mais quentes, pois não existem estações nessas zonas. 
O mais próximo que se encontrou foi o caso do porto de Alcoutim, em que felizmente no lado espanhol ( claro! lol) existia uma estação em funcionamento a pouca distância, mas que contudo não se enquadra nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal definidas oficialmente pelo IM, através de um artigo publicado em 2002.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 19:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Em Portugal, não existe neste momento condições para fazer um resumo sobre as suas zonas mais quentes, pois não existem estações nessas zonas.
> O mais próximo que se encontrou foi o caso do porto de Alcoutim, em que felizmente no lado espanhol ( claro! lol) existia uma estação em funcionamento a pouca distância, mas que contudo não se enquadra nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal definidas oficialmente pelo IM, através de um artigo publicado em 2002.




Ok one more question...do you know what is the highest ever recorded temprerature in Portugal in the winter?

December,January and February?


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 19:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Elefsina is catagorised as suburban by the same study you referred me to.
Megara is still close to buildings. It depends where that station is sighted but it is either close to the airstrip or close to the houses. So we need more info on that. Athens AP is 1-3 km away from any city and in large part surrounded by open country. Elefsis is clearly not. Megara: not like the AP at all. 


Given the fact that heatisles are well known in every town or city, I think the exception needs to be proved not the rule. 

It is very clear I agree with Seville and Athens. Like I said and I'll say again: the Athens area is STILL quite possibly the warmest area when it comes to minima and average temperatures.

But how about Hornachuelos then...It has a record of 1930-1969 (or so, at least more than 30 years) and it has an average of 28,9 C over that period in july. According to your logic, you need to disprove that one. How about that one then?

And Badajoz Instituto had 31,0 C as a Tmed in 1866. It is still on the site of the AEMET. With a tmedof the maximum of 42,3 C. Also on their site. Credible?

The Athen observatory is at 35,3 C according to my data. Athens airport 
34,0C, Elefsis 36,2 C. Minima: Elefsis 26.2, Athens AP 22.9 and 25.5 for Athens airport.

Now look: a more exposed part in itself can explain a lot of Athens AP temperatures. And more exposed to the sea, could certainly explain a somewhat lower daytime max. But it certainly cannot explain the also much lower minimum temperature. at day, you have a seabreeze and may be it kicks in earlier there. At night, there are no seabreezes to speak of. So we would expect the most exposed areas to have higher temperatures. Instead, we see Athens AP having significantly LOWER temperatures.

The seawater is 27 C currently. Thiseio at 5 km from the see, much like the airport, is not any cooler than the sea nearby on average at night. So how can that be? No heatisle effect may be? Oke, where I live it is much colder in summer and winter than you guys there. My stations is 10 km inland. We have KNMI station at 60 m from the sea. It registered 16,1 C and my station 14,1 C. The seatemperature is 19 C or so. So even 60 m from the seaboard it is still clearly colder. And the water is surrounding the station form ll sides as you can see.

Here are the coordinates of the KNMI station. 51.26.28.28 N and 3.35.45.06 E.

So Athens has all the signs of a clear heatisle effect, but somehow here it doesn't count...Right. Everywhere else in the world we see the exact same behaviour, and it is called UHI but in Athens some people call it "normal". 

It is no different than Sevilla, only it is bigger. 

The Guadalquivir region: even the Atlantic coast is now at 22-25 C. All stations BAR Sevilla San Pablo.... are cooler. On averag, any station in Sevilla is much cooler than the sea when it comes to daytime minima. 19 C or so and the average sea temp on the atlantic side will be 21-23 C.

And still, I think that Athens or Greece could be the warmest place on those values you value most. I have not looked at Catania or other Italian places that may come very close on average. 

I honestly don't care if Athens is warmer on average, minima or even maxima or not. If it is so, it is. Who cares. it is not a competition, to me not at least. My main focus are those high maxima. I see you start comparing those too. It is very clear that the Guadalquivir (and Guadiana) region is clearly warmer on that one, 2-3 C on average in many stations. Nothing to be proud of but there is no doubt from this perspective.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Well the accurate definition of an area being warm means ''on average'' at least this is what laymen meteorologists define it as.So in this sense the myth is totally disconstructed since we know that Athens has consistently the highest mean and which you fail to proove to us accademically how the mean in this station in Athens is influenced.
> 
> However even if I make you the favour and willingly disqualify the Observatory,then suburban Seville does not stand a chance against ''suburban'' Athens with the Elefsina station which is off course the official european temperature holder.
> 
> ...


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 19:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Ok one more question...do you know what is the highest ever recorded temprerature in Portugal in the winter?
> 
> December,January and February?



Somewhere between 27 and 28 C I guess. Moura had 26,6 in february and 25,6 in january. But I have no data from other stations..


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 20:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

O Atlântico junto à foz do Guadalquivir está agora entre 26-27ºc segundo o satélite NOAA-17 e NOAA-18 ( fonte AEMET). O rigor é extremo neste caso.
O mesmo valor para a zona de Tavira e Monte Gordo ( Algarve).




mesogeiakos disse:


> Ok one more question...do you know what is the highest ever recorded temprerature in Portugal in the winter?
> 
> December,January and February?



Infelizmente não disponho de dados que me permitam responder a essa pergunta.
Talvez alguém tenha.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 20:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Elefsina is catagorised as suburban by the same study you referred me to.
> Megara is still close to buildings. It depends where that station is sighted but it is either close to the airstrip or close to the houses. So we need more info on that. Athens AP is 1-3 km away from any city and in large part surrounded by open country. Elefsis is clearly not. Megara: not like the AP at all.
> 
> 
> ...




Where did you get your data of the values you claim for Athens Observatory?

Here you can see an open debate with all of Europe having free access where myself and Ian Williams collect the daily stats of the Greek stations (behind me two more guys help me with the collection)

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38292&start=181&posts=187

You can see the daily stats.*The correct values are 36.82 max and not 35.3 which you quote out of the blue*

Now if you notice the academic paper of 1985 it does not offer any values on Elefsina AP however it offers the mins of the Observatory and it is clear that for the period of the study the mins in the Observatory have increased by 0.3C against the whole record!!

Regarding Megara the station is at the edge of a 30.000 city cut away from Athens both from Aigaleo mountain and Gerania Mountain further to the west of Elefsina

Regarding Elefsina we have been through this.Apart from the fact that it cut away from the mountain it's airport is no different than Tablada and Larrisa in terms of building proximity and beats them both and by far

What you need to be doing is to give us an academic reference of the exact UHI of a 30.000 city airport and on top off that take in account the extreme Athens basin geomorhopology.

Again the El.Venizelos airport has a few years of data and as I said I am not going to give again lessons on the Mesogheia's Plain totally different climate compared to the extreme complexity of the Athens basin as it is characterized by academia.

Now more interestingly again you quote a non WMO 28.9C average from who ?Martinez?From Spain or Portugal?Can you provide us the WMO id of that station and the link where it appears that it is a ''primera ordern'' AEMET station. You are aware that  most of non first line AEMET stations are not WMO accredited in case you are referring to Spain.


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 20:25)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> O Atlântico junto à foz do Guadalquivir está agora entre 26-27ºc segundo o satélite NOAA-17 e NOAA-18 ( fonte AEMET). O rigor é extremo neste caso.
> O mesmo valor para a zona de Tavira e Monte Gordo ( Algarve).



So, any stations on the coast having daytime minima HIGHER than the seatemperatures anywhere in the region? Lets see:

Faro is at 22.5 C. It is located in the Ria, I have been there many times. Unless they do not measure at the airport. The watertemperatures is 24 C. So it is of course cooler.

Malaga: seawater 25 C according to wetteronline, average Tmin 23,6 C. Lower.
Catania: 19,8 seaw 26 C. Palermo: 22.8 seawater 27 C. 
Antalya: 25,7 seaw 30 C...Etc.

The list goes on and on. Now Athens AP fits in well, all other places in the Athens region do not. Heatisle effect can explain it, I know of nothing else that can and that only happens in Athens...


----------



## belem (19 Ago 2010 às 20:41)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Penso que uma das formas de saber se Atenas e arredores sofrem da «influência urbana» é medir os níveis de CO 2 no mesmo local onde se situam as estações meteorológicas.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Ago 2010 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> So, any stations on the coast having daytime minima HIGHER than the seatemperatures anywhere in the region? Lets see:
> 
> Faro is at 22.5 C. It is located in the Ria, I have been there many times. Unless they do not measure at the airport. The watertemperatures is 24 C. So it is of course cooler.
> 
> ...



Then provide to us the exact location of the sea temps measurements.Do I need to remind you the NTUA paper on the warm waters of Elefsina as the warmest in the Argosaronic gulf?
And again how exacltly are you taking into account the extreme geomorphology of the Athens basin?Should I start copy pasting again the extract of what an academic paper say's about the difficulty of measuring the Athens UHI?

You seem to on purpose avoid ackowledging the extreme geomoprhology of the Athens basin even though you have been academically refuted.
Apart from bs unofficial sites like tutiempo ,martinez, weatherithinkitisok online etc and arbitrary personal opinions do you have a real academic refutation on the exact UHI of the particular stations?


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 20:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Is there any study, preferably with models (windmodelling may be nice) for the athens basin? Elefsina is quoted as suburban in the study. 
I already showed you a graph about how fast the temperatures rises with just a few buildings and 30000 people was more then enough. You discredited that one as it was an average....Yes, what do you want. One city of 30000 people as an indication or hundreds and average it?? 

Here is a part of the Spencer study: "A population density of only 100 persons per sq. km exhibits average warming of about 0.8 deg. C compared to a nearby unpopulated temperature monitoring location."

30000 people  on 2 km2 , which is the size of Megara is 15000 people per km2. In fact, this is already of the map of Spencer...but it will be near 2 K temperature rise. (1000 is 1,6K) or so. But in all fairness: Megara is not located in the city but 1 km away and only is affected by a NW wind. It is more that there are buildings next to it in virtually all directions, bar NE. 
The airstrip itself acts as city like environment as well, certainly if the station is located right next to it.

I never got a lecture by you about the Athens basin, other than you constantly saying how exceptional it is. 
WMO: can you show me one area of the Athens observatory that will comply to WMO guidelines? One place, with not a single tree or building within a 200 m radius let alone 400? Saying it is not WMO does not discredit a station just like that nor does WMO stations prove they are. I showed you Arcen station of the KNMI, surrounded by large trees 270 degrees around the station within 20-30 m! Oke then, because it is WMO? That is nonsense. Thiseio: any place there which comes close to WMO norms? 

In short: in case of doubts we must know where the sensorscreen is located, even which screen is used (stevenson or radiation shield?) etcetc.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Where did you get your data of the values you claim for Athens Observatory?
> 
> Here you can see an open debate with all of Europe having free access where myself and Ian Williams collect the daily stats of the Greek stations (behind me two more guys help me with the collection)
> 
> ...


----------



## J.S. (19 Ago 2010 às 20:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Then provide to us the exact location of the sea temps measurements.Do I need to remind you the NTUA paper on the warm waters of Elefsina as the warmest in the Argosaronic gulf?
> And again how exacltly are you taking into account the extreme geomorphology of the Athens basin?Should I start copy pasting again the extract of what an academic paper say's about the difficulty of measuring the Athens UHI?
> 
> You seem to on purpose avoid ackowledging the extreme geomoprhology of the Athens basin even though you have been academically refuted.
> Apart from bs unofficial studies and arbitrary personal opinions do you have a real academic refutation on the exact UHI of the particular stations?



Please do so, I haven't read it. And I want to know how it is affected, why it excerts this effect. With some calculations, some models and not some guesses. If that paper is academic, it is pretty laughable to me. It comes with no explanation other than the this geomorphology is selfexplicatory. I want to see it quantified, not guessed. And the trend story in that study is even worse. And that in a country with such a history on science, thinking....but okey.


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 23:10)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> I am not sure which value that is. It is either 47,2 or 47,8.
> 
> So you are impressed by Murcia for its high maximum. But you are having this crucade for Attica to be the warmest and not Guadalquivir, based on the average. Your reply shows why it is and always will be the Guadalquivir: because people like you are looking at those constant high maxima and not at average.
> You find the 40-41 average "boring". A 30 C 24h average for a whole month is more exciting you think? I goes by unnoticed.
> ...



Well I do not really care what you believe or what you like for that matter.I like the real extreme dynamic and this is neither in Portugal nor Andalusia.In Iberia only Murcia has what it takes for extremes having all the official records.It is by far the easiest place to reach 50.0C in Iberia!

Strange that you havent seen Athens being mentioned the last 3 years considering Athens has topped yet again the Portuguese national record with the amazing 47.5C in June 2007 in N.Filadelfeia!It seems that the boring 40-41's are of greater interest compared to the 48C Athens has managed in two areas on the same date and which btw Portugal has never reached officially!


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2010 às 23:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Well I do not really care what you believe or what you like for that matter.I like the real extreme dynamic and this is neither in Portugal nor Andalusia.In Iberia only Murcia has what it takes for extremes having all the official records.It is by far the easiest place to reach 50.0C in Iberia!
> 
> Strange that you havent seen Athens being mentioned the last 3 years considering Athens has topped yet again the Portuguese national record with the amazing 47.5C in June 2007 in N.Filadelfeia!It seems that the boring 40-41's are of greater interest compared to the 48C Athens has managed in two areas on the same date and which btw Portugal has never reached officially!



O recorde oficial na Iberia é o da Amareleja (47,4 e 47,3 em ambas as 2 estações meteorológicas), Múrcia esteve perto com 47,2.


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 23:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Well I do not really care what you believe or what you like for that matter.I like the real extreme dynamic and this is neither in Portugal nor Andalusia.In Iberia only Murcia has what it takes for extremes having all the official records.It is by far the easiest place to reach 50.0C in Iberia!
> 
> Strange that you havent seen Athens being mentioned the last 3 years considering Athens has topped yet again the Portuguese national record with the amazing 47.5C in June 2007 in N.Filadelfeia!It seems that the boring 40-41's are of greater interest compared to the 48C Athens has managed in two areas on the same date and which btw Portugal has never reached officially!



Everyone has his/her own taste. So no problem there. What I and anybody else thinks _is_ important to you. It is your nr.1 goal it seems: to change our opinion.  I have seen some forums where you tried to do so.


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 23:40)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Very nice evening here!! The showers came in, with a very nice shelf jsut developing before it came over my city. I filmed its development from a higher appartment in my city. Was greaat to see: the shelf and behind it the torrential rains!

Here are some pics from the other side of the ria of the shelf that by that time had just passed over my city. Pics are not mine of course.
A second one passed over us 2 hours later, but at 23 hours local time it was dark. I saw nothing. But the thunder and rain were nice yet again. And so we hit 230 mm this month. And there seems ot be some more to come.

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/21820102811532.jpg

http://www.weerwoord.be/uploads/21820102840532.jpg


----------



## J.S. (28 Ago 2010 às 23:43)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> O recorde oficial na Iberia é o da Amareleja (47,4 e 47,3 em ambas as 2 estações meteorológicas), Múrcia esteve perto com 47,2.



Which two exactly are you talking about? 

Murcia is measuring in an another enclosure btw. A meteorological garden of a very small size with a large building 30 m away or so. Yes, in that way you ensure high maxima....


----------



## mesogeiakos (28 Ago 2010 às 23:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Everyone has its own taste. So no problem there. What I and anybody else thinks _is_ important to you. It is your nr.1 goal it seems: to change our opinion.  I have seen some forums where you tried to do so.



Just because you did not know of Murcia and Athens extreme dynamic,it doesnt mean I change someone's mind or opinion.I believe I am being very informative for others.People can hide behind the frequency of 40-41C all they want to, still this does not change the fact that the areas in Amareleja and Andalusia are neither the warmest on average in Europe during the summer nor do they have the strongest dynamic in terms of extreme temps dynamic.Geomorphology plays a key role when dealing with extreme events.That is why you see Murcia,Catania and Athens being on the top of the list in the highest temps ever recorded in Europe.


----------



## belem (28 Ago 2010 às 23:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Which two exactly are you talking about?
> 
> Murcia is measuring in an another enclosure btw. A meteorological garden of a very small size with a large building 30 m away or so. Yes, in that way you ensure high maxima....



São ambas ( as da Amareleja) do IM.
Pois, assim é complicado...
Talvez fosse melhor começarem a postar fotos das estações.


----------



## Dan (29 Ago 2010 às 00:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Essa história do local com o valor mais alto está a ficar um pouco obsessiva e não me parece que seja assim tão importante para determinar se um local é mais quente o mais frio. Por exemplo, Agadir, em Marrocos, já deve ter registado mais dias com valores superiores a 45ºC que qualquer outro local na Europa, mas apresenta apenas 26,4ºC de média das máximas no mês mais quente (normal 1961-1990). Portanto, há na Europa muitos locais bastante mais quentes que Agadir, mas que nunca registaram, nem vão registar, valores de temperatura tão elevados como nessa localidade.


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2010 às 00:45)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

De facto cansa um bocado o tipo de discussão «a minha pilinha é maior que a tua».


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 00:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Just because you did not know of Murcia and Athens extreme dynamic,it doesnt mean I change someone's mind or opinion.I believe I am being very informative for others.People can hide behind the frequency of 40-41C all they want to, still this does not change the fact that the areas in Amareleja and Andalusia are neither the warmest on average in Europe during the summer nor do they have the strongest dynamic in terms of extreme temps dynamic.Geomorphology plays a key role when dealing with extreme events.That is why you see Murcia,Catania and Athens being on the top of the list in the highest temps ever recorded in Europe.



47,2 C in Murcia is warmer than 47,4 in Amareleja? If it is so special, how come it can't come higher than Amareleja? And Murcia measures in a Stevenson screen which selfheats easily in lowwind conditions. And Murcia is situated in similar conditions as Sevilla San Pablo, as I already told you.


_*About Catania: was it not you who wrote this ?*_

"_Persistence pays off after all!I am copy pasting below an extract of the response by Aeronautica Militare regarding Italy's officially recorded highest temp. Which means official Italian authorities do NOT consider Catenanuova record official since it is not in their direct control and not under the WMO guidelines as I had guessed 

Dear Sir, 

with reference to your e-mail of March 25th 2010, we inform you that the extremes of maximum temperatures resulting from our official archive have been measured by the weather station of Bari Palese(ENAV) on July 2007,with 45.6°C, followed by Catania Sigonella(AM) with 45.4°C, registered on July 1998.These stations belong to our net, managed by Italian Air ForceMeteorological Service and ENAV (Civil Aviation), and follow the strict standards required by WMO (World Meteorological Organization) on measurement procedures. 

With Best Regards, 

Lt. Filippo Maimone 

I Sec. Climatology 
CNMCA - Italian Air Force Met ServicePratica di Mare, Pomezia (ROME) 
Tel. +39 06 9129 3895 
Fax. +39 06 9129 3254 

P.S So for Italy we should consider 45.6 in Bari as the official temp record compliant with WMO guidelines and procedures that comes from the official Italian authorities"_

Now how is Catania warmer than 45.6 in Bari? Or 46.6 C in Sevilla and Cordoba. 46,1 in Portel or Coruche? Or indeed 47,4 in Amareleja? 
Why are you talking about Catania if you already knew they did never reach these values? Or do you dsicard high temperatures when they rival Elefsis, like Catenanuova but than use them when they suite you?

You wrote this message on a UK forum in april 2010....Forgot about that too?


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 02:03)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Dan disse:


> Essa história do local com o valor mais alto está a ficar um pouco obsessiva e não me parece que seja assim tão importante para determinar se um local é mais quente o mais frio. Por exemplo, Agadir, em Marrocos, já deve ter registado mais dias com valores superiores a 45ºC que qualquer outro local na Europa, mas apresenta apenas 26,4ºC de média das máximas no mês mais quente (normal 1961-1990). Portanto, há na Europa muitos locais bastante mais quentes que Agadir, mas que nunca registaram, nem vão registar, valores de temperatura tão elevados como nessa localidade.




Concordo perfeitamente.




J.S. disse:


> 47,2 C in Murcia is warmer than 47,4 in Amareleja? If it is so special, how come it can't come higher than Amareleja? And Murcia measures in a Stevenson screen which selfheats easily in lowwind conditions. And Murcia is situated in similar conditions as Sevilla San Pablo, as I already told you.
> 
> 
> _*About Catania: was it not you who wrote this ?*_
> ...



Penso que se tem que abrir um tópico para esse assunto.
E seria  interessante se aparecessem mais fotos de estações meteorológicas e da zona onde estão inseridas.


----------



## irpsit (29 Ago 2010 às 02:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Esta discussão da temperatura mais quente é offtopic, pode ser claramente discutidas noutro tópico, portanto foquem no que é "seguimento europeu".

Aqui pela Islândia sigo com temperaturas diurnas na ordem dos 15-20ºC, bastante quentes para a época, e 5-10ºC à noite (já negativas no interior do país). A noite aqui segue com 7ºC e céu encoberto.



Vince disse:


> De facto cansa um bocado o tipo de discussão «a minha pilinha é maior que a tua».


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 05:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> 47,2 C in Murcia is warmer than 47,4 in Amareleja? If it is so special, how come it can't come higher than Amareleja? And Murcia measures in a Stevenson screen which selfheats easily in lowwind conditions. And Murcia is situated in similar conditions as Sevilla San Pablo, as I already told you.
> 
> 
> _*About Catania: was it not you who wrote this ?*_
> ...



Well I also participated in the Italian forum since you were so eager to discredit me basing my arguments from Italy  and the Italians report values higher than that so for Catania definitelly we need to make proper reasearch on it's values even though the 48.5C of Catenanuova is not official and the only official station they have in Catania is far from Catenanuova.

Also in terms of Murcia,well the record is 47.8C last century and indeed it has been officially accepted by AEMET even though it was last century.So there you go Amareleja drops to number 2 position officially in Iberia!


The point is that neither Andalusia nor areas in Portugal have any special dynamic compared to areas next to the sea as we have seen at least at an official level compared to the Athens basin and Murcia Plains.Athens systematically beat any area in Iberia in terms of absolute maximums.

The most important element is that regardless of what you like to notice or not,scientifically the warmest area of Europe is defined in terms of mean 24hour temperature...and as you can see there is no mach for Athens in Europe for this.I doubt that Amareleja can have a mean summer average higher compared to a normal Greek city.In this way I deconstruct the notion that inland areas are more prone to areas close to the sea when it comes to extremes temperatures...Thanks to your example from Antalya and mine from Athens it seems that Iberia with the exception of  Murcia is really nothing of substansive importance in the warm climatology of Europe!Athens has seen 48.0C by the sea!Come on,who can really top this by the sea in Europe?I mean who?


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 09:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Well I also participated in the Italian forum since you were so eager to discredit me basing my arguments from Italy  and the Italians report values higher than that so for Catania definitelly we need to make proper reasearch on it's values even though the 48.5C of Catenanuova is not official and the only official station they have in Catania is far from Catenanuova.
> 
> Also in terms of Murcia,well the record is 47.8C last century and indeed it has been officially accepted by AEMET even though it was last century.So there you go Amareleja drops to number 2 position officially in Iberia!
> 
> ...



Whether Athens is that very warm place or not, is not sure. There is evidence to at least have reserve and not to scream it out in a (to me) sensationalist style.

The reasons for reserve are:
- Peerreviewed research that shows a little effect on the average maxima and a strong effect on the minima by the city heatisle
- Unknown sensorscreen type, unknown surroundings
- You and I have shown that WMO is no guarantee whatsoever (De Bilt, San Pablo and many others).
- And as this is a intercomparison, we need to know equipment en sensortypes are used of both stations when we intercompare. Nothing is known about the greek stations

Your remarks about Murcia:
- If its orography is so special, why did it not reach the same temperature as Amareleja for more than 150 years now. If the orography gives way to superdynamics, is it gone? There is no proof of it
- I do have proof here however that it measures in a Stevensonscreen in a meteorological garden, which is a garden with a large building at about 30 m and a hedge of trees (low trees) at 20 m. Despite that, nothing above 46 C in the last 30 years. Amareleja and Cordoba went above that value various times.

Even if it has been is 0.4 C warmer than Amareleja in 189x and it is correct, is this what extreme dynamics do? Is that what gets you excited. Is it this 0.4 C difference between places that makes one much more capable of reaching 2 C more and the other not? 

Then your attitude during discussions and why you discredit yourself. You use facts in two ways: 
You mention them on one forum when they suite you and forget about them when they don't. Do you know what a nice description of reason is? It is that you use the same principle in similar discussions.
You don't, you use them when they suite you and that is unreasobale: You use double standards.
Examples are:
- A high maximum average is boring, but a high daytime average is in fact what your comparison is based on and what you seem to be excited about. These two things are in direct conflict with one another.
- You mention Catania as also easily "outperforming" the Guads regions when it comes to extreme maxima, while you in fact asked the Italian metoffice for a definitive answer and it was 45.6 in Bari, not Catania. You mention this in a discussion with some Italian guy, that was the official max according to you. That is lying by omission.
In this discussion you however use unoffical values to prove your point and start talking about Catania. If others use unoffical values, you do everything to discredit them. But it is okey for you to use them whenit suits you. 
- You raise eyebrows about remarks of WMO stations measuring totally wrong, while you proved that point yourself already on another forum (San Pablo)and happily stated that this was a ridiculous way of measuring the climate. Which yu did before and during this issue became an argument over here.
Again it is easy to see that it suited you there, but it does not suit you in a discussion where WMO station in general are not accepted just like that but someone (like me) asks for more info about screentype, place in a field or near buildings etcetc....
- You say you don't care about what other think, yet your mission is to deconstruct myths. Myths are things in peoples minds, not buildings. The only thing you are trying is changing peoples minds. It is therefor of the utmost importance what do think, if you want to change a myth..

And this is all is easy to understand why: because it is your goal, as can be read on other forums as well, to get rid of the myth about the heath in the Guadalquivir region. Whenever you can, whenever you can use an argument that suits you, you use it. Catania debunked there, but used as proof here. Average is boring here, but remarkable in Athens etcetc.

Meteorologists and amateurs alike are impressed, for years by the constant daytime maximuma in the Andalusian Guadalquivir basin. I think you stand little chance of changing that. Certainly when I look at the outcome of the various discussions you had on various fora.


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 13:59)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Não, o AEMET não usa a referência dos 47,8ºc.
Só usa a referência dos 47,2ºc.
Acho que este assunto devia ser discutido noutro tópico.

Resumen de Extremos Climatológicos de España (actualizado al 31 de diciembre de 2007). AEMET:

"Ateniéndonos a los datos registrados a partir del año 1900, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto la instrumentación como las características de los emplazamientos de observación se estandarizaron durante las tres primeras décadas del siglo pasado, podemos decir que el valor más alto de temperatura es 47.2ºC, registrado en Murcia (Alfonso X) el 4 de julio de 1994"

"Sin embargo si se considera la totalidad de estaciones climatológicas donde se hacen o se han hecho observaciones de temperatura, el valor extremo de Murcia es superado en algunas de ellas, pero estos datos son muy dudosos."

Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . Pero también se duda de su validez pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas.

Así encontramos datos como el registrado en Sevilla, Iglesia de la Anunciación, de 49.8 ºC medido el 11 de julio de 1873. Allí también se midieron 48.5 ºC el 15 de agosto de 1893 y 46.8 ºC el 19 de junio de 1897, e incluso hay referencias de una temperatura de 51.0 ºC el 30 de julio de 1876. Este dato no se halla registrado en la Base de Datos Climatológica pero sí se encuentra en el anuario de las observaciones meteorológicas de la Península de dicho año. Sin embargo parece que las medidas se hicieron en condiciones deficientes con instrumental instalado en la cúpula de la iglesia, donde había un termómetro en una garita tipo facistol y protección de tipo Montsuris, y no fue hasta 1912 cuando se instaló una garita estándar."


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 16:25)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Now a squalline passes from my city all the way to the NE over the country...and not without its effects of course.

Outra vez chuvas torrenciais aqui com 15 C e muito (muito!) vento. Ha tormbas sobre o mar, mas ca nada disso....Vamos atingor 300 mm de precipitação neste mes do agosto nalgumas regiões Holandesas. O clima torna-se mais e mais chuvoso no NW de Europa...

Edit: with the rain temperatures dropped to 13.1 C here and on the coast of Noord Holland (near Amesterdão) 11.7. That is pretty cold for this time of year.http://middelburg.zeelandweer.info/

As we can see: it is 12.3 C now (17.33) and the coldest palce in The NEtherlands is now at 11.3 (warmest about 16 C).

12.2 at 17:48 h.....12.1 C now (17.52). Despite a very warm Northsea. And I like it, don't get me wrong. This weather to me is 10 times better than sun, 30 C and 50% humidity. A just put on a sweather and I'll be fine. I have no airco hear, so no such luck with sticky 30 C Dutch weather.

Finalmente: os records entre 1971-2000 na minha Atlas Climatico do KNMI (maximas absolutas entre 0-24 h UTC).

Vlissingen 14.5, De Bilt 14.1, Twente 12.9 C. Hoje, o maxima fui entre 15 e 17 C em Holanda. Mas 11-12 C durante um dia em agosto e um pouco estranha....


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 17:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Não, o AEMET não usa a referência dos 47,8ºc.
> Só usa a referência dos 47,2ºc.
> Acho que este assunto devia ser discutido noutro tópico.
> 
> ...



Nah,nah!They say that the 47.8C in Murcia DID HAPPEN compared to the Sevilla temps etc...now whether we can confirm a temp from last centrury or not is a different ballgame...The point is that AEMET accepts the 47.8C as the official national record!

Here you go

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=7182C&v=TMX&m=13


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 17:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Nah,nah!They say that the 47.8C in Murcia DID HAPPEN compared to the Sevilla temps etc...now whether we can confirm a temp from last centrury or not is a different ballgame...The point is that AEMET accepts the 47.8C as the official national record!
> 
> Here you go
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=7182C&v=TMX&m=13



Então há aqui contradições muito estranhas...
Por um lado dizem que não é esse o recorde, por outro aparece nessa lista.
Recordes antes de 1900, foram quase certamente registados em condições não standard.

«Ateniéndonos a los datos registrados a partir del año 1900, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto la instrumentación como las características de los emplazamientos de observación se estandarizaron durante las tres primeras décadas del siglo pasado, *podemos decir que el valor más alto de temperatura es 47.2ºC, registrado en Murcia (Alfonso X) el 4 de julio de 1994*"

É muito claro aqui que apenas o recorde de 47,2ºc é tido em conta pelo AEMET.



«Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . Pero también se *duda de su validez* pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas.»

Validez duvidosa, daí apenas os 47,2ºc foram tidos em conta.


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 18:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Whether Athens is that very warm place or not, is not sure. There is evidence to at least have reserve and not to scream it out in a (to me) sensationalist style.
> 
> The reasons for reserve are:
> - Peerreviewed research that shows a little effect on the average maxima and a strong effect on the minima by the city heatisle
> ...




Come on mate as if you are going to have me from all people on the defence for Catania!Let me rephrase ''as we have seen Murcia and Athens at an official level surpass Andalusia and Portugal in terms of absolute maxes yet research needs to be done on the Catania plains due to reports of inner valley higher temps''

Now again spare me my ''lying by ommision''! While I do accept that my way of expressing myself can be provocative at times,I would say that a strategic crash test at times requires building up of tension so one can aggravate the most responses possible.That is one strategy.The other one is to be condesending and risk no attention.This does not mean anything on who I am as a person in my real life.

The point to be raised is that areas in Europe outside the inland areas of Iberia have shown a more remarkable track record much closer to the sea when it comes to absolute maxes.Be it Attica or Murcia by the sea or Catania plains that defenetelly needs research.While you might get impressed with a star falling from the sky I am merely pinpointing what scientifically means warmer...and this corresponds to mean 24hour temp...in this aspect a peninsula by the sea outperforms every area in the inside plains of Iberia systematically in the summer


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 18:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Então há aqui contradições muito estranhas...
> Por um lado dizem que não é esse o recorde, por outro aparece nessa lista.
> Recordes antes de 1900, foram quase certamente registados em condições não standard.
> 
> ...



Belem please read it better.It says that ''however it was certain that 47.8C did take place in Murcia''

I did the same mistake in the beggining but then I read it carefully and understood what they say

The doubt goes for other high temps of that era.AEMET is not that stupid to accept in it's web site only the 47.8C.They justify it in that pdf file  in the paragraph just below


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 18:14)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Belem please read it better.It says that ''however it was certain that 47.8C did take place in Murcia''
> 
> The doubt goes for other high temps of that era.AEMET is not that stupid to accept in it's web site only the 47.8C.They justify it in that pdf file  in the paragraph just below



Não, na referência que coloquei eles não mencionam em qualquer parágrafo qualquer referência aos 47,8ºc.
Onde isso aparece é no quadro, mas é uma gralha/erro certamente. E é dada uma pequena nota, para valores altos obtidos antes de 1900, mas em condições não standard.
Em Portugal, temos valores de 49,0ºc para Marinha Grande ( já depois de 1940, logo em condições mais aceitáveis de medição ( mais provavelmente)), mas isto pode ser um erro.

Já tive a consultar o pdf do site da AEMET e vi isto:

«Ateniéndonos a los datos registrados a partir del año 1900, y teniendo en cuenta que tanto la instrumentación como las características de los emplazamientos de observación se estandarizaron durante las tres primeras décadas del siglo pasado, podemos decir que el valor más alto de temperatura medido en las capitales de provincia es 47.2ºC, registrado en Murcia (Alfonso X) el 4 de julio de 1994, seguido por 46.6 ºC registrado en los Aeropuertos de Córdoba y Sevilla el 23 de julio de 1995.
El cuadro siguiente presenta los records de temperaturas máximas superiores a 45.0 ºC, registradas en estaciones principales, que suelen corresponder a las capitales de provincia o en localidades importantes:
RECORDS DE TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS SUPERIORES A 45.0 ºC
ESTACION
NOMBRE
PROVINCIA
FECHA
T.MAX.
7182
MURCIA, ALFONSO X
MURCIA
04/07/1994
47,2
5402
CORDOBA (AEROPUERTO)
CORDOBA
23/07/1995
46,6
5783
SEVILLA (AEROPUERTO)
SEVILLA
23/07/1995
46,6
5270
JAEN-INSTITUTO
JAEN
08/07/1939
46,0
4478G
BADAJOZ (UNIVERSIDAD)
BADAJOZ
01/08/2003
45,0


Apenas é válido o registo de 47,2ºc.

Aqui:

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 18:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

balem look here where they justify the 47.8C

They say ''what is * certain* is that it was extremely hot that day with 44.2 in Madrid, 47.8 in Murcia etc''







And here is how they justify the existance of the 47.8C in their official database.This is the highest they accept in their official database and no other value...

By attaching this document below it means they do accept it.Probably they have some extra data on Murcia regarding this value and probably they were sure on the measurment procedure!Who knows.The point is that they accept it as official even though it seems odd since it is coming from last century








http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=7182C&v=TMX&m=13

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/divulgacion/resumen_efemerides/Resumen_extremos.pdf


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 19:11)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> balem look here where they justify the 47.8C
> 
> They say ''what is * certain* is that it was extremely hot that day with 44.2 in Madrid, 47.8 in Murcia etc''
> 
> ...



Sim eu já vi essa informação e um edit foi feito acima na minha mensagem.
Nesse caso um recorde de mais de 49ºc teria que ser considerado para Sevilha...
Mas não foi e porquê? Não obedece a condições standard.
Assim o único recorde reconhecido está exposto logo no início do artigo como 47,2ºc.

«Ateniéndonos a los datos registrados a partir del año 1900, *y teniendo en cuenta que tanto la instrumentación como las características de los emplazamientos de observación se estandarizaron durante las tres primeras décadas del siglo pasado, podemos decir que el valor más alto de temperatura medido en las capitales de provincia es 47.2ºC, registrado en Murcia (Alfonso X) el 4 de julio de 1994*, , seguido por 46.6 ºC registrado en los Aeropuertos de Córdoba y Sevilla el 23 de julio de 1995.
El cuadro siguiente presenta los records de temperaturas máximas superiores a 45.0 ºC, registradas en estaciones principales, que suelen corresponder a las capitales de provincia o en localidades importantes:
RECORDS DE TEMPERATURAS MÁXIMAS SUPERIORES A 45.0 ºC
ESTACION
NOMBRE
PROVINCIA
FECHA
T.MAX.
7182
MURCIA, ALFONSO X
MURCIA
04/07/1994
47,2
5402
CORDOBA (AEROPUERTO)
CORDOBA
23/07/1995
46,6
5783
SEVILLA (AEROPUERTO)
SEVILLA
23/07/1995
46,6
5270
JAEN-INSTITUTO
JAEN
08/07/1939
46,0
4478G
BADAJOZ (UNIVERSIDAD)
BADAJOZ
01/08/2003
45,0


*Apenas se tornou standard nas primeiras 3 décadas a partir de 1900.*

Se não fosse assim, teria que se considerar valores ainda mais altos.


----------



## Skizzo (29 Ago 2010 às 19:12)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

Mesogaikos, you're starting to border on obsessive. Who cares really? It's becoming annoying.


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 19:23)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

*Balem there is a problem bsc they draw a line between centuries*.So for the 20th century they accept 47.2C again in Murcia and for the 19th they accept 47.8C...there is a fine line  between all the other records and this 47.8C since they say it was certain it did occur and since it appears on their database.

Skizzo hey.I am being pedantic I know but you know how difficult it is to access a record value so I am trying to make it as less ambiguous as possible on what the national authorities accept.Unfortunatelly ALL the high temps will be open to scrutiny when it comes to RECORDS,that is why we have no other option other than to accept what authorities say!


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 19:35)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> *Balem there is a problem bsc they draw a line between centuries*.So for the 20th century they accept 47.2C again in Murcia and for the 19th they accept 47.8C...there is a fine line  between all the other records and this 47.8C since they say it was certain it did occur and since it appears on their database.



Pronto, eu explico-lhe tudo novamente.
Antes de 1900 as estações não eram *standard*, daí que o AEMET as tenha excluído, como é visível logo ao início, dos registos considerados fiáveis.
A standardização apenas ocorreu nas primeiras décadas do século XX. Ou seja de 1900 em diante. Não antes.
Dos registos de antes de 1900, figuram valores até de 49,8ºc para Sevilha... Não viu esse valor também? Ele é considerado recorde? 
Para isso tinhamos em Portugal, Marinha Grande com 49ºc a partir de 1940, já após standardização ( provavelmente) e por aí até seria considerado mais fiável que todos esses valores. E esta estação registou mais valores elevados. Vejo outro de 44ºc. Contudo este  valor de 49ºc não foi creditado. Nem os 50,5ºc para Riodades.
As coisas têm que ser vistas com calma.
Após a standardização oficial das estações meteorológicas, Murcia registou 47,2ºc e não 47,8ºc.


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 19:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Pronto, eu explico-lhe tudo novamente.
> Antes de 1900 as estações não eram *standard*, daí que o AEMET as tenha excluído, como é visível logo ao início, dos registos considerados fiáveis.
> A standardização apenas ocorreu nas primeiras décadas do século XX. OU seja de 1900 em diante. Não antes.
> Dos registos de antes de 1900, figuram valores até de 49,8ºc para Sevilha... Não viu esse valor também? Ele é considerado recorde?
> ...



yes I agree for the standardization but if you look closely it their database in their website they do not accept the 49.8C or other values from the last century *BUT they accept and include in their database the 47.8C in Murcia,the values in Madrid etc*.

Why would they do this?Probably they must have had some extra details that we do not have or they must have some records that are undisputable.
Off course I agree that it is odd but they do make a line between the 44.2 in Madrid and the 47.8C in Murcia compared to the 49.8C of Seville.

At least at an official level they do accept the 47.8C even though it was from the 19th century


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 19:56)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> yes I agree for the standardization but if you look closely it their database in their website they do not accept the 49.8C or other values from the last century *BUT they accept and include in their database the 47.8C in Murcia,the values in Madrid etc*.
> 
> Why would they do this?Probably they must have had some extra details that we do not have or they must have some records that are undisputable.
> Off course I agree that it is odd but they do make a line between the 44.2 in Madrid and the 47.8C in Murcia compared to the 49.8C of Seville.
> ...



Bom, já lhe foi explicado que esse registo de 47,8ºc é duvidoso e não tem condições para ser considerado fiável ( simplesmente porque os regulamentos oficiais só foram estipulados depois de 1900).
Aliás a razão pela qual eu me apercebi que assim era, foi devido ao Pek, membro espanhol aqui do forum que explicou-nos a razão pela qual apenas os 47,2ºc são considerados em Espanha e não os de 47,8ºc.
Se quiser achar que  os valores de 47,8ºc são fiáveis, por mim está à vontade ( pouca diferença me faz), nesse caso então ficará sujeito a analisar dados não standard de outras estações.

«*Sin embargo si se considera la totalidad de estaciones climatológicas donde se hacen o se han hecho observaciones de temperatura, el valor extremo de Murcia es superado en algunas de ellas, pero estos datos son muy dudosos.
Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas muy por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . Pero también se duda de su validez pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas.*


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 20:30)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Bom, já lhe foi explicado que esse registo de 47,8ºc é duvidoso e não tem condições para ser considerado fiável ( simplesmente porque os regulamentos oficiais só foram estipulados depois de 1900).
> Aliás a razão pela qual eu me apercebi que assim era, foi devido ao Pek, membro espanhol aqui do forum que explicou-nos a razão pela qual apenas os 47,2ºc são considerados em Espanha e não os de 47,8ºc.
> Se quiser achar que  os valores de 47,8ºc são fiáveis, por mim está à vontade ( pouca diferença me faz), nesse caso então ficará sujeito a analisar dados não standard de outras estações.
> 
> ...



Τhe problem is how each might ''translate'' those temperatures.This is problematic since AEMET says that it was certain that those temps in Madrid and Murcia etc took place..so purely from an official standpoint regardless of how we as units translate this the record of 47.8C is *OFFICIALLY* accepted in Spain by AEMET as you can see in their official database.

If it was not officially accepted then I do not see the reason it would be included in their database.As we have seen the trully dubious records like the 49.8C are not included but the 47.8C does not seem dubious from *AEMET officially* and thus it is included.

And I quote 

*Lo que si es cierto* es que ese día, 30 de julio de 1876, fue extremadamente caluroso pues en Madrid se midieron 44.2ºC, *47.8ºC en Murcia*, 42.5ºC en Bilbao y 41.0ºC en Salamanca.


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 20:38)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Come on mate as if you are going to have me from all people on the defence for Catania!Let me rephrase ''as we have seen Murcia and Athens at an official level surpass Andalusia and Portugal in terms of absolute maxes yet research needs to be done on the Catania plains due to reports of inner valley higher temps''
> 
> Now again spare me my ''lying by ommision''! While I do accept that my way of expressing myself can be provocative at times,I would say that a strategic crash test at times requires building up of tension so one can aggravate the most responses possible.That is one strategy.The other one is to be condesending and risk no attention.This does not mean anything on who I am as a person in my real life.
> 
> The point to be raised is that areas in Europe outside the inland areas of Iberia have shown a more remarkable track record much closer to the sea when it comes to absolute maxes.Be it Attica or Murcia by the sea or Catania plains that defenetelly needs research.While you might get impressed with a star falling from the sky I am merely pinpointing what scientifically means warmer...and this corresponds to mean 24hour temp...in this aspect a peninsula by the sea outperforms every area in the inside plains of Iberia systematically in the summer



You wrote this "That is why you see Murcia,Catania and Athens being on the top of the list in the highest temps ever recorded in Europe".
That is you rlie by omission, you wrote this just yesterday while you were aware of Bari's 45.6 since april after havin a cheat with the
Italian metoffice.

Four days ago you showed that Sevilla San Pablo, a WMO station, is measuring in a pathetic way when it comes to guidelines.
Yet one day after that on this forum you insist that WMO stations are to be trusted and ALL other are not. That is lying by omission.

Heatisle..It is clear you have gone through a lot of literature. If you would be fair, you would have mentioned both sides of the story.
This research was easily foun by me. When confronted with peerreviewed research, you do not adjust your tone but keep on insisting 
there is no heatisle. This was peerreviewed research, unlike the older research you showed us. Yet here you do not listen tot the highest 
authority. Again, there are double standards.

I have also shown with various research that various screens introduce different errors, stevensonscreen being prone to the
largest in more modern times regardless of how it is positioned on a field. That is why most metoffices are changing them. 
There is one greek station you mention and it indeed uses a stevensonscreen.

So given the very peculiar behaviour of stations only in the Attican basin (not Murcia, not near Sparta nor anywhere else),
we need to know this for sure:
- Is there a heatisle or not
- How is each station you mention positioned at the airfield or any other field for that matter (San Pablo tells us why we need
to know that..)
- Which radiationshields/sensorscreen are used

And this of course opposes what you need in order to get us believing you:
- We must accept, inspite of research showing the opposite, that Athens and the other stations are not affected by heatisles
- We must accept WMO stations on face value, even though we already know that WMO id's guarantee us nothing
- We must accept that there some sort of brutal dynamica AND that this dynamics explains everything in the Attica region
even though I have not seen a single study that proves the high temps in Attica are caused by this phenomenon solely.

It seems clear to me we don't. A tactic in which someone loses credibility because of double standards, single sided stories
and debunking others is not going to help anybody if that person wants to be believed. Quite the opposite.


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 20:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Τhe problem is how each might ''translate'' those temperatures.This is problematic since AEMET says that it was certain that those temps in Madrid and Murcia etc took place..so purely from an official standpoint regardless of how we as units translate this the record of 47.8C is *OFFICIALLY* accepted in Spain by AEMET as you can see in their official database.
> 
> If it was not officially accepted then I do not see the reason it would be included in their database.As we have seen the trully dubious records like the 49.8C are not included but the 47.8C does not seem dubious from *AEMET officially* and thus it is included.



OK, como já disse pouca diferença me faz.
Acredita no que quiseres.
Eu já fiz um quote muito importante, onde esse assunto é abordado em particular:

«Sin embargo si se considera la totalidad de estaciones climatológicas donde se hacen o se han hecho observaciones de temperatura, el valor extremo de Murcia es superado en algunas de ellas, *pero estos datos son muy dudosos*.
Si además se incluyen en el estudio los datos registrados en el siglo XIX, aparecen valores de temperaturas muy por encima de los 47,2 ºC de Murcia . Pero también se duda de su validez pues se desconocen las condiciones en que se hacían las medidas.»

O que é facto é que desde que as medições oficiais e standard from aplicadas, Murcia registou 47,2ºc e não mais que isso.
Para se fazer uma comparação correcta e justa, tem que se comparar valores medidos nas mesmas condições standard e oficiais.


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 20:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Τhe problem is how each might ''translate'' those temperatures.This is problematic since AEMET says that it was certain that those temps in Madrid and Murcia etc took place..so purely from an official standpoint regardless of how we as units translate this the record of 47.8C is *OFFICIALLY* accepted in Spain by AEMET as you can see in their official database.
> 
> If it was not officially accepted then I do not see the reason it would be included in their database.As we have seen the trully dubious records like the 49.8C are not included but the 47.8C does not seem dubious from *AEMET officially* and thus it is included.
> 
> ...



Simple explanation: even if we measure in the old fashioned way those values are still very high for these cities. It is not like they are 10 C of the mark....May be 3-5. SO yes: they indeed _measured_ bery high temperatures. But the way they were measured discredits them. 

Besides: if you look at the records for Badajoz you still see 42,3 C as an average july maxtemp for Badajoz in 1866 on their site. Shall we believe that too, since they say so...

Again: Murcia measures in a garden siurrounded by a 4-10 m high hedge. Not completely like but also no unlike Sevilla San Pablo. And in a Stevenson screen? You have a double whammy: low wind and a Stevenson screen that does one thing in low wind and high insolation: it selfheats...


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 20:47)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> O que é facto é que desde que as medições oficiais e standard from aplicadas, Murcia registou 47,2ºc e não mais que isso.
> Para se fazer uma comparação correcta e justa, tem que se comparar valores medidos nas mesmas condições standard e oficiais.



Exactly. And we do not know that Amareleja measured its value with a Gillplate radiationshield and not a selfheating Stevensonscreen. And we in fact have not a single clue how they measure things in Greece, what screens are used etcetc. Nothing. 

And if anyone wants to say that 48.0 or 47.8 points to "extreme dynamic conditions" that make a station special and 47,4 (or even 46.6 ot so) does not it is beyond me. It is making an Elephant out of a mosquito, as we say over here.


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 21:35)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> You wrote this "That is why you see Murcia,Catania and Athens being on the top of the list in the highest temps ever recorded in Europe".
> That is you rlie by omission, you wrote this just yesterday while you were aware of Bari's 45.6 since april after havin a cheat with the
> Italian metoffice.
> 
> ...





Well for that reason I rephrased for Catania bsc you try so hard with your arguments to discredit me on single phrases and by going through my posts from other forums.So I am merely saving you time.So spare us my ''lying by ommision'' theory of your internetic fantasies please

What stands is that you have failed in all cases academically to discredit the specific stations in Athens.Actually everyone has!By quoting genaral studies from god know where in Athens i have come back and have shown by virtue that the specific station in question are not influenced in mean temps.I am not talking about generic studies that you can translate as you want

What seems more interesting is that your knowhow on building the best stations in the world somehow infers generalized mistrust in the national authorities.So how about giving us the specifics of the stations that you want to attack?

For example I asked you earlier to give us some pics from Elefsina AP in the sea that has topped every other area in Iberia officially.Can you do this without breaking the law?

The only framework and guarantee is the WMO and not the lusid dreams of wannabe amateurs who know everything and speak by conviction overgeneralizing from specific station examples.As I said in the case WMO stations are doing a bad job it is in us who must try and enforce those standards when and where we see the problem but that has zero connection with your overgeneralizing just bsc it suits your argument.Come on mate you are not taking to 5yo child here


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 21:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Simple explanation: even if we measure in the old fashioned way those values are still very high for these cities. It is not like they are 10 C of the mark....May be 3-5. SO yes: they indeed _measured_ bery high temperatures. But the way they were measured discredits them.
> 
> Besides: if you look at the records for Badajoz you still see 42,3 C as an average july maxtemp for Badajoz in 1866 on their site. Shall we believe that too, since they say so...
> 
> Again: Murcia measures in a garden siurrounded by a 4-10 m high hedge. Not completely like but also no unlike Sevilla San Pablo. And in a Stevenson screen? You have a double whammy: low wind and a Stevenson screen that does one thing in low wind and high insolation: it selfheats...



and how do you know the exact conditions under which the 1994 and 1876 records are taken?

Mate listen if you want to attack a record do it properly and not with jibberish statements all over.I think you will have a pretty hard time with me. Do it academically and by virtue of research in terms of the SPECIFIC station

Can we have your evidence as to the exact measurement procedures of the exact Murcia station on the exact dates please?


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 21:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> and how do you know the exact conditions under which the 1994 and 1876 records are taken?
> 
> Mate listen if you want to attack a record do it properly and not with jibberish statements all over.I think you will have a pretty hard time with me. Do it academically and by virtue of research in terms of the SPECIFIC station
> 
> Can we have your evidence as to the exact measurement procedures of the exact Murcia station on the exact dates please?



I do not need to, I speak in the present tence isn't it?


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 21:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Well for that reason I rephrased for Catania bsc you try so hard with your arguments to discredit me on single phrases and by going through my posts from other forums.So I am merely saving you time.So spare us my ''lying by ommision'' theory of your internetic fantasies please
> 
> What stands is that you have failed in all cases academically to discredit the specific stations in Athens.Actually everyone has!By quoting genaral studies from god know where in Athens i have come back and have shown by virtue that the specific station in question are not influenced in mean temps.I am not talking about generic studies that you can translate as you want
> 
> ...



Elefsina? Loads of pics. No problem. None with the station on it. But it has large trees (20-25 m or so) directly near the at least some airstrips.

"As I said in the case WMO stations are doing a bad job it is in us who must try and enforce those standards when and where we see the problem."

How exaclty if you say that this breaking the law. You simply ask the impossible from us. What we can do is measure near Elefsina with calibrated instruments according ot guidelins. As this seems to be an Attican thing and not an Elefsian thing, any place in the Attica basin suffices.  Not an easy job.
But that is the way to go. The same way I knew beforehand that San Pablo was not measuring correctly. Your pictured proved I was right and it is the way to go.

But I do not have to do that. I am not on any crucade against anything. I simply do not believe that high averages in Athens and the area surrounding it are simply an artifact of orography. I find peerreviewed work supporting it. It is you who do not accept it and demand something me (and most people on other fora) do not need. So good luck with that.


----------



## mesogeiakos (29 Ago 2010 às 21:57)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Elefsina? Loads of pics. No problem. None with the station on it. But it has large trees (20-25 m or so) directly near the at least some airstrips.
> 
> "As I said in the case WMO stations are doing a bad job it is in us who must try and enforce those standards when and where we see the problem."
> 
> ...




Well you find peerreviewed data on the specific stations?Come on mate.One by one I gave you peerreviewed data on the specific stations whereas you translate as it suits you generic studies!Spare us your translations of how it suits you 


Btw it seems so suprising that a person who can readily find a bunch of generic UHI studies can not navigate through a forum!

Wake up mate!It was not me who posted the photos of the San Pablo airport.It was the Sevillianos themselves


----------



## J.S. (29 Ago 2010 às 22:34)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



mesogeiakos disse:


> Well you find peerreviewed data on the specific stations?Come on mate.One by one I gave you peerreviewed data on the specific stations whereas you translate as it suits you generic studies!Spare us your translations of how it suits you
> 
> 
> Btw it seems so suprising that a person who can readily find a bunch of generic UHI studies can not navigate through a forum!
> ...



Yes thats nice thank you.

You wondered about WMO stations not doing a proper job after you had commented on the Sevillian
pics. Moot point who did what when in this case. You knew somehting but portrayed to be oblivious.

You are the one who wants to convince others, like me, that Attica is something special and you meet
the same attitude everywhere. Most of us are not convinced at all. The San Pablo station shows why  
a pictur of each station is needed. Heatisle research on Athens is quite clear. It is you who demand that
every individual station needs to be researched. Not me. To me it is not necessary to do so in order to
have strong doubts about data. I am not you, that is clear. You are no standard nor am I.

You find average highs of 40-41 boring, but you like average temperaturs over the whole day a lot. I could say that a climate with little difference between daytime maxima and daytime minima is rather boring. That I think most people are astouned by very continental climats. That is why many people know that Verkoyansk is the continental-climate king but virtually no one knows where to find the martime-climate king...So from that perspective, on daily basis the Guadiana value is much more interesting
than any part of Greece I know of because you get really cool nights much cooler than Greece and on the same day you can experience heath that Greece is unfamiliar with (at the frequency). 

These are all personal preferences. No one can say what is better or not. But I do say that continentality in general seems more extreme and therefor interesting to many people and daytime maxima in summer
are also more interesting than any other approach of temperature in that season...Just like minima in winter are sometimes incredible but the maxima rarely so...


----------



## Vince (29 Ago 2010 às 22:40)

*re: Diversidade climática *

 Resumen de extremos climatológicos en España

 Summary of climate extremes in Spain (Google Translate)

 Σύνοψη των ακραίων καιρικών φαινομένων στην Ισπανία (Google Translate)


----------



## belem (29 Ago 2010 às 23:13)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*

A meu ver, não existem informações suficientes para dizer que as noites no Guadiana são assim tão frescas. 
É que a Amareleja já está um bocado distante do Vale do Guadiana.
E junto a Alcoutim, mais perto do Vale do Guadiana, embora numa zona considerada não muito quente comparativamente com as zonas mais quentes do Guadiana, as médias já são altas o que pode sugerir noites mais quentes no contexto regional.
Relativamente às preferências de cada um, sejam a médias ou extremos, penso que é muito relativo.
E penso que determinar qual o local mais quente da Europa ( geográfica, política, insular, continental, às pintas ou aos quadrados, como quiserem), tendo em conta as limitações demonstradas pela qualidade das estações e sua localização ( mesmo algumas sendo consideradas oficiais, são até vergonhosas...), estudos feitos à escala regional ( pois não se sabe se os pontos urbanos e respectivas estações ficam situados exactamente nas zonas mais quentes, pelo menos aqui em Portugal não deve ser de certeza), dados climatológicos, para não citar outros aspectos, neste momento é praticamente impossível.
Apenas se pode pesquisar e trabalhar arduamente de forma séria e sem obsessões especulativas.
Eu para determinar as zonas mais quentes de Portugal continental ( mal seria se fosse de toda a área do país ( território terrestre e marítimo incluídos...) já tenho algumas dificuldades e limitações, imagino o que não será para toda a Europa. 
Felizmente não tenho qualquer interesse nisso, mas no dia em que houver condições para determinar qual, certamente teria alguma curiosidade em saber qual, porquê e em que aspectos. Mas não seria eu a fazer o trabalho, apenas teria a curiosidade. lol
Tendo em conta o panorama actual, acho que é completamente impossível dizer qual é a zona mais quente.


----------



## J.S. (31 Ago 2010 às 15:16)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



belem disse:


> Se a Herdade dos Lameirões já consegue valores dessa ordem, imagino nas zonas mais quentes da Bacia e do Vale do Guadiana...
> Muito interessantes esses dados.
> Obrigado por nos dar a média.



Near Moura it is 100 m lower, but also somewhat less enclosed. Near Ficalho (south of is) in the Chança valley it is about 50 m but somewhat more sheltered (well...) and t the South. I'd say you could add 0,5 to 1 K. So you end up at 38,3 to 38,8 C for this month. I will say that 38,8 C is really the upper limit. If so, this would rival clearly rival Ecija, Puente Genil and Montoro.
In fact, it already is very close to these hotspots.

Seeing the low minima at Herdade dos Lameirões and the high maxima it is very dry and possible somewhat sheltered by nearby trees as well. Pics show us only one side of the the station of course...


----------



## belem (31 Ago 2010 às 18:36)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Near Moura it is 100 m lower, but also somewhat less enclosed. Near Ficalho (south of is) in the Chança valley it is about 50 m but somewhat more sheltered (well...) and t the South. I'd say you could add 0,5 to 1 K. So you end up at 38,3 to 38,8 C for this month. I will say that 38,8 C is really the upper limit. If so, this would rival clearly rival Ecija, Puente Genil and Montoro.
> In fact, it already is very close to these hotspots.
> 
> Seeing the low minima at Herdade dos Lameirões and the high maxima it is very dry and possible somewhat sheltered by nearby trees as well. Pics show us only one side of the the station of course...



Pois só com mais pesquisa e medições é que saberemos que valores fazem nessas regiões.


----------



## stormy (1 Set 2010 às 09:30)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Acho interessante que, dadas as defecientes instalações da EMA de Sevilla-San Pablo, as diferenças para Sevilla-Moron  sejam tão poucas a nivel de temperaturas


----------



## Piwe (8 Set 2010 às 15:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



J.S. disse:


> Simple explanation: even if we measure in the old fashioned way those values are still very high for these cities. It is not like they are 10 C of the mark....May be 3-5. SO yes: they indeed _measured_ bery high temperatures. But the way they were measured discredits them.
> 
> Besides: if you look at the records for Badajoz you still see 42,3 C as an average july maxtemp for Badajoz in 1866 on their site. Shall we believe that too, since they say so...
> 
> Again: Murcia measures in a garden siurrounded by a 4-10 m high hedge. Not completely like but also no unlike Sevilla San Pablo. And in a Stevenson screen? You have a double whammy: low wind and a Stevenson screen that does one thing in low wind and high insolation: it selfheats...



Hi!, I live in Murcia and I think I can add some info I think can be useful to the discussion.

The 47,2ºC mark in Murcia was taken in Alfonso X station, which I'm pretty sure is an urban station. It was not measured in the Murcia/Guadalupe station which I think J.S. is taking into account (please correct me if I'm wrong). Anyway, recent studies by the weather center in Murcia show that the maximum temperatures are pretty similar in both the city and the countryside around the city.

On the other hand, night temperatures are like 3 degrees lower in the countryside than in the city, and that's why Murcia/Alcantarilla and Murcia/Guadalupe -which are in the countryside- have 17'8 and 18'4 average annual temperatures. These are lower averages than the ones measured in urban stations such as Murcia/Alfonso X (because of the extra 2-3 degrees at night in the urban stations), which can be easily one degree above these numbers.

Therefore, I don't think that Guadalupe weather station can be compared to Seville/San Pablo, since it is not influenced by the city heat.

Additionally, temps measured in Murcia are corrected afterwards. For instance, the official 42,5ºC measured in Guadalupe a couple of weeks ago is the result of a reduction of almost one degree in the temperature that was actually recorded (which was clearly above 43 degrees many times during the day). In fact, last year (july 23th 2009) we surpassed 47 degrees in Alcantarilla station and Murcia University station, but these temperatures were cut down to an official 45ºC in Alcantarilla (I don't know about Murcia University). Maybe that is done to take into account those factors pointed out by J.S.

I think this can also be added to the discussion because it depends on the crew of the station and their additional info about the dynamics of the area that they do or do not adjust the temperatures to give the official numbers. 

To top it all off, if the data of Alfonso X were taken into account, instead of Murcia/Alcantarilla, the average temperature of Murcia would easily rise like 2 degrees with respect to Murcia/Alcantarilla, and suddenly Murcia would have the highest average temperature in Spain. But urban stations (and Alfonso X is an urban station) are not considered as main stations in Spain. On the other hand, I agree that Sevilla/San Pablo is in a weird location (its minimum temperatures are like the ones measured inside the city by aficionados. For example, there have been seldom pretty important frosts in Seville and the station in the airport never went under 0 degrees in most cases, which is very fishy) and therefore it is not fair either to use it as the main station for Seville.

There are too many factors to take into account to reduce everything to "my highest temperature is highest than yours".


----------



## belem (9 Set 2010 às 19:50)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Piwe disse:


> Hi!, I live in Murcia and I think I can add some info I think can be useful to the discussion.
> 
> The 47,2ºC mark in Murcia was taken in Alfonso X station, which I'm pretty sure is an urban station. It was not measured in the Murcia/Guadalupe station which I think J.S. is taking into account (please correct me if I'm wrong). Anyway, recent studies by the weather center in Murcia show that the maximum temperatures are pretty similar in both the city and the countryside around the city.
> 
> ...



Boa tarde e bem vindo/a 

Se tiveres acesso a um desses estudos que afirma que as zonas urbanas e suburbanas em Múrcia têm a mesma temperatura máxima, aproximadamente, seria excelente se o colocasses aqui! 

Obrigado.


----------



## J.S. (10 Set 2010 às 11:58)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2010*



Piwe disse:


> Hi!, I live in Murcia and I think I can add some info I think can be useful to the discussion.
> 
> The 47,2ºC mark in Murcia was taken in Alfonso X station, which I'm pretty sure is an urban station. It was not measured in the Murcia/Guadalupe station which I think J.S. is taking into account (please correct me if I'm wrong). Anyway, recent studies by the weather center in Murcia show that the maximum temperatures are pretty similar in both the city and the countryside around the city.



First of all: bemvindo! Y gracias pela sua informação!

Measuring in the city is measuring in a clearly different environment. Deducing things based on the similarity is not enough. We have WMO standards. I am afraid that in many countries Weatherburo's seem to forget them. In The netherlands, I have now found at least 8 stations measuring totally not according to WMo guidelines. I mean: no trees allowed within 100 m and ONLY 1/10 height of the distance outside that radius...And I find stations with trees 20 m or even 10 m from the radiationshield. I know ti can be difficult to find a good location that is kept the same way, so it is easy to say they are foolish. They are not. But research has shown things blocking wind strongly affect measurements. Most of all with high insolation/re-radiation situations.
Then, as I have already, said, the sensorscreen and its maintanance are very important.

The research centre I saw was in an enclosed garden, so it is affected by blocking winds and from that angle it resembles Sevilla San Pablo. I also saw again Stevensonscreens, which are badly ventilated by their contruction, adding to an error. Most of all in low wind/strong sun situations.



> On the other hand, night temperatures are like 3 degrees lower in the countryside than in the city, and that's why Murcia/Alcantarilla and Murcia/Guadalupe -which are in the countryside- have 17'8 and 18'4 average annual temperatures. These are lower averages than the ones measured in urban stations such as Murcia/Alfonso X (because of the extra 2-3 degrees at night in the urban stations), which can be easily one degree above these numbers.



There you go. The typical signal of human influences and most of all city/heatisle effects.



> Therefore, I don't think that Guadalupe weather station can be compared to Seville/San Pablo, since it is not influenced by the city heat.



If it measures in a garden, it has a clear influence that makes it deviate from the real climate (measuring the gardens microclimate instead). If uses a Stevensonscreen than another error is likely introduced. and error that make intercomparisons difficult.



> Additionally, temps measured in Murcia are corrected afterwards. For instance, the official 42,5ºC measured in Guadalupe a couple of weeks ago is the result of a reduction of almost one degree in the temperature that was actually recorded (which was clearly above 43 degrees many times during the day). In fact, last year (july 23th 2009) we surpassed 47 degrees in Alcantarilla station and Murcia University station, but these temperatures were cut down to an official 45ºC in Alcantarilla (I don't know about Murcia University). Maybe that is done to take into account those factors pointed out by J.S.



Well it is better than nothing and relocation stations is costly and your record for climatic purposes is in shambles. You need to use two locations for a significant amount of time to intercompare.



> I think this can also be added to the discussion because it depends on the crew of the station and their additional info about the dynamics of the area that they do or do not adjust the temperatures to give the official numbers.
> To top it all off, if the data of Alfonso X were taken into account, instead of Murcia/Alcantarilla, the average temperature of Murcia would easily rise like 2 degrees with respect to Murcia/Alcantarilla, and suddenly Murcia would have the highest average temperature in Spain. But urban stations (and Alfonso X is an urban station) are not considered as main stations in Spain. On the other hand, I agree that Sevilla/San Pablo is in a weird location (its minimum temperatures are like the ones measured inside the city by aficionados. For example, there have been seldom pretty important frosts in Seville and the station in the airport never went under 0 degrees in most cases, which is very fishy) and therefore it is not fair either to use it as the main station for Seville.
> 
> There are too many factors to take into account to reduce everything to "my highest temperature is highest than yours".



Which is to me a rather peculiar thought anyway and at least goes beyond my personal interest, which is a scientific one which in itself means that you are not going to do these sort of biased comparisons or compare with one goal on your mind.


----------



## Piwe (12 Set 2010 às 18:17)

*re: Diversidade climática *

Thanks for the welcome!

In http://redalyc.uaemex.mx/pdf/176/17603601.pdf you can check the differences in max and min temperatures between a semi-rural station (Guadalupe) and a suburban station (Vistabella) -see Figure 6-. You can also read about the changes of location of the station along the years and how it affected the temps measured.

You can also read this piece of news about some of the research carried out in Guadalupe meteorological center regarding max and min temperatures: http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/20091207/murcia/calle-microclima-20091207.html.

Another example of how max temperatures can be higher in the urban area is the max temperature in Alcantarilla -rural station- (46,1ºC on 4th July, 1994) and in Alfonso X -urban station- (47,2ºC that very same day).

As for the correction of temperatures, as another example you can also check the latest unprocessed data from the Universidad de Murcia station (http://estacion.um.es) and check that max temperatures are usually a couple of degrees higher than the official and processed ones registered in nearby stations such as Guadalupe or Alcantarilla.

I also agree with J.S. that our focus should be the bare study of meteorology. I just wanted to underline that many factors can make the climate of an area biased. The main one being the location (a bad location) of the weather station that characterizes the area.

EDIT:
As for the discussion on Sevilla/San Pablo and Murcia/Guadalupe I have to agree that both stations have flaws, but I think they are not comparable. Murcia/Guadalupe has proved to register average night temperatures 2 or 3 degrees lower than the urban area as expected (even though it is not a completely rural station). On the other hand, San Pablo can often register even higher temperatures than the urban area at night, being the most blatant cases when frosts are registered in the city (below 0 degrees) but no frost is registered in Seville/San Pablo station. Minimum temperatures are the main flaw in Sevilla/San Pablo in my opinion and that's what I mean that both cases are not comparable.

See you!


----------



## adiabático (1 Nov 2010 às 18:52)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



MSantos disse:


> Na Serra de Montesinho foram feitas reflorestações com 3 espécies de _Pinus_, _Pinus nigra_, _Pinus pinaster_ e _Pinus Silvestris_, nenhuma é natural de trás-os-Montes mas foram lá plantados... Parecem ter-se adaptado bem.
> 
> 
> Existem outras espécies de coniferas plantadas muitas vezes nas Serras do distrito de Bragança como a pseudotsuga menziensii.




Concordo com o duero, por mim as reflorestações deveriam ser feitas, o mais possível, com vegetação autóctone.

Quanto aos pinheiros, adaptados ou inadapados, são normalmente vegetação pioneira, é natural que não perdurem no nosso clima atlântico (ao contrário de outras conífereas, como os Juniperus), que sejam substituídos pelas folhosas com o tempo. 

Se estas espécies são consideradas interessantes por questões de mercado, seria melhor estabelecer pinhais como manchas em zonas de matriz de folhosas, nunca como povoamentos extremes cobrindo dezenas de milhares de hectares contínuos. O panorama dos incêndios mudava, com certeza, tal como a biodiversidade das nossas serras, o regime dos nossos rios, etc... Claro que isso esbarra, por um lado, com o nosso cadastro rústico e com o nosso direito fundiário, completamente arcaicos e, por outro, com culpas muito grandes do Estado na forma como geriu esta questão, durante o último século. Que um sujeito qualquer que herdou 1000m2 de terreno, após gerações sobre gerações de partilhas, na sua meia-idade (altura natural para as heranças) pense que o pinheiro (ou, ainda melhor, o eucalipto) pode ser uma boa aposta para acrescentar à reforma, até se compreende, mas que o estado português tenha a mesma visão quadrada, não.


----------



## belem (2 Nov 2010 às 18:13)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*

Sem dúvida que  se tivessemos um clima atlântico, isso ajudaria a prevenir muitos fogos tal como também se tivessemos mais manchas florestais climácicas, os fogos não fariam tanto estrago.


----------



## adiabático (3 Nov 2010 às 10:26)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



belem disse:


> Sem dúvida que  se tivessemos um clima atlântico, isso ajudaria a prevenir muitos fogos tal como também se tivessemos mais manchas florestais climácicas, os fogos não fariam tanto estrago.



Talvez eu tenha usado o termo incorrectamente (clima atlântico). O que eu queria dizer é que na esmagadora maioria do país não existem associações climácicas em que alguma espécie de pinheiro seja dominante. A sua presença é normalmente indicadora de estágios iniciais da sucessão, seja após uma devastação, seja em orla (nomeadamente no caso particular da orla costeira).

Dito isto, quase concordo contigo. Diria que se tivéssemos um clima mais atlântico o factor de risco natural de incêndio seria mais reduzido, mas a prevenção é uma acção de planeamento/gestão e não podemos gerir o clima... Podemos, sim, gerir a composição e a distribuição da floresta e fazê-lo em acordo com o clima que temos.

Faço esta distinção porque, do ponto de vista administrativo, podemos sempre enfiar a cabeça na areia justificando a não intervenção onde nos é possível intervir com a existência de factores em que não nos é possível intervir. É fácil queixarmo-nos do clima que temos e não podemos fazer mesmo mais nada se continuarmos a querer seguir os modelos florestais da Escandinávia e os modelos agrícolas do centro da Europa.

Podemos e devemos gerir melhor a floresta. Na minha opinião, isso implica medidas de micro-gestão apoiadas no ordenamento do território.


----------



## belem (3 Nov 2010 às 11:37)

*Re: Vegetação o espelho do clima???*



adiabático disse:


> Talvez eu tenha usado o termo incorrectamente (clima atlântico). O que eu queria dizer é que na esmagadora maioria do país não existem associações climácicas em que alguma espécie de pinheiro seja dominante.
> A sua presença é normalmente indicadora de estágios iniciais da sucessão, seja após uma devastação, seja em orla (nomeadamente no caso particular da orla costeira)..




Exacto os pinheiros em Portugal normalmente não representam um estágio climático e o mesmo sucede em outros países da bacia mediterrânica.
As quercíneas mediterrânicas têm muito mais expressão, por exemplo.




adiabático disse:


> Dito isto, quase concordo contigo. Diria que se tivéssemos um clima mais atlântico o factor de risco natural de incêndio seria mais reduzido, mas a prevenção é uma acção de planeamento/gestão e não podemos gerir o clima....




Não coloquei em questão a possibilidade de gestão do clima ( como é evidente...), antes apenas fiz uma reflexão realista em relação à realidade bioclimática de Portugal. Quer queiramos quer não, um clima mais húmido e fresco ( atlântico) iria «prevenir» muitos fogos. Como tal não acontece, temos que nos adaptar.





adiabático disse:


> Podemos, sim, gerir a composição e a distribuição da floresta e fazê-lo em acordo com o clima que temos..




Sim e tem sido essa minha posição, como aliás pode ser em vista em vários posts que já deixei neste forum.





adiabático disse:


> Faço esta distinção porque, do ponto de vista administrativo, podemos sempre enfiar a cabeça na areia justificando a não intervenção onde nos é possível intervir com a existência de factores em que não nos é possível intervir. É fácil queixarmo-nos do clima que temos e não podemos fazer mesmo mais nada se continuarmos a querer seguir os modelos florestais da Escandinávia e os modelos agrícolas do centro da Europa..




Sim, temos que adaptar melhor a silvicultura à nossa realidade climática.
Sempre concordei com isso.




adiabático disse:


> Podemos e devemos gerir melhor a floresta. Na minha opinião, isso implica medidas de micro-gestão apoiadas no ordenamento do território.



E de preferência não generalizadas de forma idêntica, mas antes adaptadas à realidade bioclimática de cada local.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 16:58)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*

Pessoal não acham que o Inverno Português começa bem mais cedo que a Oriente??? e que Dezembro deveria ser um mes de Inverno tendo em conta que é o 2º mais frio??? em vez de termos um Inverno de 21 dezembro a 21 de Março não deveriamos ter o Inverno de 21 de Novembro a 21 de Fevereiro??? acho que faria muito mais sentido... 
Não sei se é impressão minha mas a uns anos para cá noto que o Ocidente arrefece no Inverno face ao Oriente acham que esta especulação minha pode fazer algum sentido e ter alguma explicação cientifica???


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 17:24)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Pessoal não acham que o Inverno Português começa bem mais cedo que a Oriente??? e que Dezembro deveria ser um mes de Inverno tendo em conta que é o 2º mais frio??? em vez de termos um Inverno de 21 dezembro a 21 de Março não deveriamos ter o Inverno de 21 de Novembro a 21 de Fevereiro??? acho que faria muito mais sentido...
> Não sei se é impressão minha mas a uns anos para cá noto que o Ocidente arrefece no Inverno face ao Oriente acham que esta especulação minha pode fazer algum sentido e ter alguma explicação cientifica???



Sabe a diferença entre Inverno astronómico e Inverno climatológico?


----------



## stormy (25 Nov 2010 às 17:38)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Lá está...nem sabe isso, Frederico, nem sabe que os fenomenos de circulação são semelhantes á mesma latitude, nem sabe que o que se está a passar na Europa SE é um evento quente com anomalias grandes de temperatura, não sabe concerteza tambem que este padrão sinoptico é algo incomum...
Mas como é sempre giro opinar mesmo daquilo que não sabemos...


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



stormy disse:


> Lá está...nem sabe isso, Frederico, nem sabe que os fenomenos de circulação são semelhantes á mesma latitude, nem sabe que o que se está a passar na Europa SE é um evento quente com anomalias grandes de temperatura, não sabe concerteza tambem que este padrão sinoptico é algo incomum...
> Mas como é sempre giro opinar mesmo daquilo que não sabemos...



é anormal o mes de Dezembro ser o 2º mês mais frio do ano?? é mentira???? para o Stormmy todos os eventos são extraordinarios o que é verdade é que eles repetem-se anos apos anos... e o que disse é factual o tempo frio e instavel em Portugal começa mais cedo que no mediterraneo Oriental mesmo que esse facto lhe incomode.... é verdade


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Nov 2010 às 18:05)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



frederico disse:


> Sabe a diferença entre Inverno astronómico e Inverno climatológico?



sei perfeitamente o que julgo é que no caso particular portugues e da Europa Ocidental(Portugal,Espanha,Irlanda,Gra-Bertanha,França) o Inverno climatologico começa mais cedo que o astronomico mas tambem acaba mais cedo... juglo que insiste-se em analisar os fenomenos climatologicos numa divisão ridicula entre Norte e Sul da Europa quando deveria-se começar a olhar para eles numa perspectiva Ocidente Oriente europeu...


----------



## frederico (25 Nov 2010 às 18:10)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Caro SocioMeteo, atenção aos erros ortográficos. É que são uns atrás dos outros.


----------



## AnDré (25 Nov 2010 às 20:50)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Pessoal não acham que o Inverno Português começa bem mais cedo que a Oriente??? e que Dezembro deveria ser um mes de Inverno tendo em conta que é o 2º mais frio??? em vez de termos um Inverno de 21 dezembro a 21 de Março não deveriamos ter o Inverno de 21 de Novembro a 21 de Fevereiro??? acho que faria muito mais sentido...





frederico disse:


> Sabe a diferença entre Inverno astronómico e Inverno climatológico?





SocioMeteo disse:


> sei perfeitamente o que julgo é que no caso particular portugues e da Europa Ocidental(Portugal,Espanha,Irlanda,Gra-Bertanha,França) o Inverno climatologico começa mais cedo que o astronomico mas tambem acaba mais cedo...



Se sabe, a sua pergunta não faz qualquer sentido.
O Inverno climatológico compreende 3 meses: Dezembro, Janeiro e Fevereiro.


----------



## Lousano (26 Nov 2010 às 02:14)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Caro SocioMeteo, deverá estudar oa climatologia dos paises europeus, de modo a fazer comparação com o português.

Se o fizer, irá verificar que Portugal Continental, tem uma condição única: Um país do continente europeu, que tem um clima mediterrâneo, com grande influência marítima atlântica e pouco influência continental.


*com grande influência marítima atlântica e pouco influência continental.*

Isto marca a diferença entre Espanha, França, Itália ou Grécia.


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Nov 2010 às 14:33)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



Lousano disse:


> Caro SocioMeteo, deverá estudar oa climatologia dos paises europeus, de modo a fazer comparação com o português.
> 
> Se o fizer, irá verificar que Portugal Continental, tem uma condição única: Um país do continente europeu, que tem um clima mediterrâneo, com grande influência marítima atlântica e pouco influência continental.
> 
> ...



Aleluia!!! Caro Lousano  400% de acordo ate que enfim.... o que o carissimo Lousano acabou de dizer é o que eu ando a dizer a Séculos neste forum... a essa conclusão já eu cheguei a muito tempo desde comecei-me a interessar por metereologia climatologia e anfins... imensas discussões e trocas de opiniões umas infindaveis interminaveis tive aqui neste forum sobre esse assunto que o carissimo Lousano lucidamente disse aqui em meia duzia de  palavras... já fui atacado posto em causa muitas vezes ate humilhado por dizer exactamente isso que o Lousano acabou de dizer... referi valores de tempertura media anual, referi valores de percipitação, referi posiconamento e comportamento de Massas de ar maritimas de atlanticas que estamos sujeitos, referi a valores quase identicos entre climas Atlanticos como da cidade de Bordeaux ou Biarritiz(como estas cidades tem muito mais em comum com as cidades portuguesas do com cidades por exemplo escocesas ou Dinamarquesas) identicos as cidades portuguesas como por exemplo Porto ou Braga, referi a temperatura da agua bem mais baixa que no mediterraneo referi a propria Ondulação bem maior instavel a que a nossa costa está sujeita, referi que nem as cidades mais amenas portuguesas atingem valores de temperatura iguais ou identicos as cidades mais amenas do mediterraneo, enfim e fui bastante contestado e posto em causa... e se o caro Lousano quiser faça uma pesquisa a topicos anteriores que vai ver as conversas que já existiram a este respeito... enfim estão plenamente de acordo com o caro Lousano e contente por pelos vistos não ser mais um Fundamentalista que condenam Portugal a um quase deserto semi-arido... Para mim Portugal devido a sua posição geografica em muitos aspectos é muito mais atlantico que mediterraneo e para mim a influencia atlantica em Portugal é desvalorizada e esquecida com causas por vezes drasticas com mau pessimo posicionamento turistico e com construções de infra-estruturas inadequadas a essas condições... Continua-se a dividir a analise metereologica entre Norte Sul quando se deveria fazer entre Ocidente e Oriente..... cidades como Coimbra,Tomar,Aveiro,Porto,Braga mais de 60% do territorio tem muito mais em comum com Bordeaux ou Biarritz do com imensas cidades do mediterraneo...
Mais uma vez peço desculpas pelo meu português pois não tenho o dicionario activo no meu Windows... 

Cumps


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2010 às 18:36)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Aleluia!!! Caro Lousano  400% de acordo ate que enfim.... o que o carissimo Lousano acabou de dizer é o que eu ando a dizer a Séculos neste forum... a essa conclusão já eu cheguei a muito tempo desde comecei-me a interessar por metereologia climatologia e anfins... imensas discussões e trocas de opiniões umas infindaveis interminaveis tive aqui neste forum sobre esse assunto que o carissimo Lousano lucidamente disse aqui em meia duzia de  palavras... já fui atacado posto em causa muitas vezes ate humilhado por dizer exactamente isso que o Lousano acabou de dizer... referi valores de tempertura media anual, referi valores de percipitação, referi posiconamento e comportamento de Massas de ar maritimas de atlanticas que estamos sujeitos, referi a valores quase identicos entre climas Atlanticos como da cidade de Bordeaux ou Biarritiz(como estas cidades tem muito mais em comum com as cidades portuguesas do com cidades por exemplo escocesas ou Dinamarquesas) identicos as cidades portuguesas como por exemplo Porto ou Braga, referi a temperatura da agua bem mais baixa que no mediterraneo referi a propria Ondulação bem maior instavel a que a nossa costa está sujeita, referi que nem as cidades mais amenas portuguesas atingem valores de temperatura iguais ou identicos as cidades mais amenas do mediterraneo, enfim e fui bastante contestado e posto em causa... e se o caro Lousano quiser faça uma pesquisa a topicos anteriores que vai ver as conversas que já existiram a este respeito... enfim estão plenamente de acordo com o caro Lousano e contente por pelos vistos não ser mais um Fundamentalista que condenam Portugal a um quase deserto semi-arido... Para mim Portugal devido a sua posição geografica em muitos aspectos é muito mais atlantico que mediterraneo e para mim a influencia atlantica em Portugal é desvalorizada e esquecida com causas por vezes drasticas com mau pessimo posicionamento turistico e com construções de infra-estruturas inadequadas a essas condições... Continua-se a dividir a analise metereologica entre Norte Sul quando se deveria fazer entre Ocidente e Oriente..... cidades como Coimbra,Tomar,Aveiro,Porto,Braga mais de 60% do territorio tem muito mais em comum com Bordeaux ou Biarritz do com imensas cidades do mediterraneo...
> *Mais uma vez peço desculpas pelo meu português pois não tenho o dicionario activo no meu Windows...
> *
> Cumps



Esse pretexto só seria válido se o caro fosse estrangeiro. Qualquer português, com o ensino primário completo, deveria conseguir escrever com correcção. Mas hoje em dia, com as Novas Oportunidades, tudo é possível


----------



## stormy (26 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Aleluia!!! Caro Lousano  400% de acordo ate que enfim.... o que o carissimo Lousano acabou de dizer é o que eu ando a dizer a Séculos neste forum... a essa conclusão já eu cheguei a muito tempo desde comecei-me a interessar por metereologia climatologia e anfins... imensas discussões e trocas de opiniões umas infindaveis interminaveis tive aqui neste forum sobre esse assunto que o carissimo Lousano lucidamente disse aqui em meia duzia de  palavras... já fui atacado posto em causa muitas vezes ate humilhado por dizer exactamente isso que o Lousano acabou de dizer... referi valores de tempertura media anual, referi valores de percipitação, referi posiconamento e comportamento de Massas de ar maritimas de atlanticas que estamos sujeitos, referi a valores quase identicos entre climas Atlanticos como da cidade de Bordeaux ou Biarritiz(como estas cidades tem muito mais em comum com as cidades portuguesas do com cidades por exemplo escocesas ou Dinamarquesas) identicos as cidades portuguesas como por exemplo Porto ou Braga, referi a temperatura da agua bem mais baixa que no mediterraneo referi a propria Ondulação bem maior instavel a que a nossa costa está sujeita, referi que nem as cidades mais amenas portuguesas atingem valores de temperatura iguais ou identicos as cidades mais amenas do mediterraneo, enfim e fui bastante contestado e posto em causa... e se o caro Lousano quiser faça uma pesquisa a topicos anteriores que vai ver as conversas que já existiram a este respeito... enfim estão plenamente de acordo com o caro Lousano e contente por pelos vistos não ser mais um Fundamentalista que condenam Portugal a um quase deserto semi-arido... Para mim Portugal devido a sua posição geografica em muitos aspectos é muito mais atlantico que mediterraneo e para mim a influencia atlantica em Portugal é desvalorizada e esquecida com causas por vezes drasticas com mau pessimo posicionamento turistico e com construções de infra-estruturas inadequadas a essas condições... Continua-se a dividir a analise metereologica entre Norte Sul quando se deveria fazer entre Ocidente e Oriente..... cidades como Coimbra,Tomar,Aveiro,Porto,Braga mais de 60% do territorio tem muito mais em comum com Bordeaux ou Biarritz do com imensas cidades do mediterraneo...
> Mais uma vez peço desculpas pelo meu português pois não tenho o dicionario activo no meu Windows...
> 
> Cumps



Está a ser falacioso...eu diria que uma tipica falacia por generalização.
É obvio que temos um clima com algumas semelhanças com o SW e o SE Francês...bom...já agora há que dizer que o extremo SE do golfo de biscaia tem uma circulação oceanica separada da circulação geral, tambem a direcção média do vento é menos favoravel ao upwelling, o que causa valores de SST no verão acima dos 20-22º.
É esta a razão que leva ao facto da costa SW Francesa ter verões amenos e invernos mais amenos que o usual aquelas latitudes, tornando um local não muito diferente do NW Português.

Mas por outro lado, dai eu ter falado em generalização, o NW de Marrocos tem tambem um clima com muitas semelhanças com Portugal (essencialmente o centro e sul)...talvez mais que o SW Francês ou o norte do Mediterraneo .





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Basicamente toda a faixa ocidental dos continentes tem um clima similar ao nosso, numa latitude entre os 35º-45º no HN e por volta dos 30-40º no HS...
Acontece que Portigal tem caracteristicas distintas...um verão quente devido ás SST´s relativamente altas ( comparativamente á california por exemplo), um inverno ameno, excepto talvez no interior NE, onde o clima é  de influencia continental...este nosso inverno que é assim porque estamos longe de massas de ar continental frias ( ao contrario de grande parte do mediterraneo)...etc etc

Portanto..estás a ser tendencioso...porque se temos semelhanças com o SW Frances/N mediterraneo ou S do mar negro, tambem temos semelhanças com o S/SE/SW mediterraneo, o NW de marrocos ou mesmo as ilhas da madeira e canarias...OK?


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2010 às 19:15)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Eu diria que a zona mais exposta ao frio proveniente da Meseta Norte é limitada a sul pela Cordilheira Central e a oeste pelas serras do Montemuro, Arada, Marão, Gerês, etc. Em suma, compreende essencialmente Trás-os-Montes e a Beira Transmontana, nomeadamente a Terra Fria. 

Previsão das mínimas para hoje:







Reparem como a Meseta Norte é bem mais fria que a Meseta Sul.


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2010 às 20:25)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> Esse pretexto só seria válido se o caro fosse estrangeiro. Qualquer português, com o ensino primário completo, deveria conseguir escrever com correcção. Mas hoje em dia, com as Novas Oportunidades, tudo é possível



Se fosse só o Português incorrecto o problema...
É que os assuntos apresentados já foram discutidos «ad nauseam» e ainda estamos todos à espera de uma resposta...



http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/portugal-o-pais-mais-quente-da-europa-4892-14.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/vegetacao-o-espelho-do-clima-4737.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estacoes-climatologicas-em-portugal-4195-3.html

E em mais tópicos certamente...


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Nov 2010 às 22:27)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> Esse pretexto só seria válido se o caro fosse estrangeiro. Qualquer português, com o ensino primário completo, deveria conseguir escrever com correcção. Mas hoje em dia, com as Novas Oportunidades, tudo é possível



Julgo que está mais preocupado em me ridicularizar ou pegar em qualquer promenor para me rebaixar ou me diminuir ((talvez alguma patologia frodiana explique isso) que propriamente em discutir as tematicas por mim apresentadas... mas se quiser picar comigo a nivel de conhecimentos,cultura,estatuto social, sei la nº de namoradas, tamanho,etc pode faze-lo o meu email é este nrbento@gmail.com... quando decidir n dar uma de superior e discutir os temas que aqui coloco tambem me encontro disponivel.... de superHomens e gente que sabe tudo já eu me fartei a imenso tempo já dei para esse peditorio.... 

Cumps....


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2010 às 22:41)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Julgo que está mais preocupado em me ridicularizar ou pegar em qualquer promenor para me rebaixar ou me diminuir ((talvez alguma patologia frodiana explique isso) que propriamente em discutir as tematicas por mim apresentadas... mas se quiser picar comigo a nivel de conhecimentos,cultura,estatuto social, sei la nº de namoradas, tamanho,etc pode faze-lo o meu email é este nrbento@gmail.com... quando decidir n dar uma de superior e discutir os temas que aqui coloco tambem me encontro disponivel.... de superHomens e gente que sabe tudo já eu me fartei a imenso tempo já dei para esse peditorio....
> 
> Cumps....



Escreve-se freudiana.


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Nov 2010 às 22:44)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



stormy disse:


> Está a ser falacioso...eu diria que uma tipica falacia por generalização.
> É obvio que temos um clima com algumas semelhanças com o SW e o SE Francês...bom...já agora há que dizer que o extremo SE do golfo de biscaia tem uma circulação oceanica separada da circulação geral, tambem a direcção média do vento é menos favoravel ao upwelling, o que causa valores de SST no verão acima dos 20-22º.
> É esta a razão que leva ao facto da costa SW Francesa ter verões amenos e invernos mais amenos que o usual aquelas latitudes, tornando um local não muito diferente do NW Português.
> 
> ...



pelos vistos o User Lousano compartilha da minha opinião é por isso que as diferentes opiniões deverão ser toleradas.... você perspectiva as coisas assim e tem os seus argumentos que seguramente são validos... eu tenho a minha opinião e pelos vistos não sou o unico talvez haja mais gente com a minha opinião aqui neste forum como por exemplo o User Duero mas talvez muita gente se inibe de a expo-la tendo em conta o clâ de fundamentalistas aqui neste forum que tudo fazem para defender os seus pontos de vista e acima de tudo e pior tentar mudar a opinião dos Outros.... eu continuou achar que existem muito mais aspectos identicos com o clima do oeste Francês que propriamente no Norte de Marrocos região que eu conheço pessoalmente, onde não existem pinheiros,carvalhos, vinhas,pomares diveros etc.... eu penso assim penso que´é errado dividir as barreiras climatologicas em sul da europa e norte da europa partindo ai de generalizações e de tabuas rasas... para mim o clima de leiria(centro de portugal) tem mt mais em comum com o clima do oeste francês que com o clima de muitas cidades mediterraneas ou do Norte de africa... enfim é a minga opinião... sim temos um Inverno ameno... ok faça o seguinte teste vá hoje a noite a leiria,tomar,pombal,bombarral,mafra,rio maior etc etc e veja se so faz frio e temperaturas negativas em tras-montes.... faça isso e fale comigo depois.... para voces o pais resume-se ao algarve, baixo alentejo, costa alentejana,região de Lisboa e vales encantados da terra quente tras-montana o resto do pais onde faz frio a brava e onde as temperaturas medias anuais são abaixo dos 15,5º onde a percipitação é superior a 700mm etc etc n interessa... enfim respeito a vossa opinião mas discordo totalmente com ela a todos os niveis... acho q mta gente tem aqui uma visão autista do clima portugues idealizam o clima portugues como um clima super quente e ameno...so porque nos anos 70 os ingleses descobriram o algarve e essa opinião generalizou-se pela opinião publica... estou em totalmente em desacordo com esse ponto de vista... acho q ignora-se a influencia atlantica no nosso clima cometem-se erros as casas são mal costruidas são feitos centros comercias ao ar livre... morrem pessoas de frio... morrem pessoas no mar... tudo porque os portugueses vivem sempre em ilusões e não encaram as coisas como elas são mas sim como queriam que elas fosse... é a minha opinião você fica com a sua que eu fico com a minha passe bem.... 

sinais atlanticos do clima português em mais de 60 % do territorio;
temperatura de agua do mar inferior ao mediterraneo;
Ondulação forte instavel com vagas enormes;
Muitas cidades e regiões com mais de 120 dias de chuva;
temperaturas medias anuais entre os 13º-16º graus;
verões mais curtos;
outonos mais prematuros;
forte pecipitação concetrada;


cumps


----------



## Costa (26 Nov 2010 às 23:03)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> juglo que insiste-se em analisar os fenomenos climatologicos numa divisão ridicula entre Norte e Sul da Europa quando deveria-se começar a olhar para eles numa perspectiva Ocidente Oriente europeu...



Esta vai directamente para os favoritos


----------



## SocioMeteo (26 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



Costa disse:


> Esta vai directamente para os favoritos



Parabens....


----------



## Costa (26 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

*Re: Seg. Previsão do Tempo e Modelos - Novembro 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Parabéns....



Obrigado


----------



## frederico (26 Nov 2010 às 23:16)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Caro SocioMeteo, cultive-se antes de opinar. 

Uma sugestão de leitura para o seu fim-de-semana:


----------



## belem (26 Nov 2010 às 23:57)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Este tópico até estava interessante... Mas  agora está é cómico!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 00:03)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> Caro SocioMeteo, cultive-se antes de opinar.
> 
> Uma sugestão de leitura para o seu fim-de-semana:



como é q pode julgar os meus conhecimentos geograficos??? lol...la está... a sua arrogancia n tem limites n discute pontos de vista... apenas se limita a ter uma postura de verme a procura de esquemas e falhas minhas com que me possa ridicularizar aqui no forum... no o vejo a dizer que concorda ou discorda do meu ponto de vista so o vejo a ter uma postura pidesca a procura de erros ortograficos mus  para poder atirar bocas foleiras do genero vêm este gajo é um ignorante n sabe o q diz... você n sai desse registo.. daqui a pouco está-me a postar livros da 2º classe por amor de deus poupe-me se n tem pedal para os meus argumentos n diga rigorosamente nada pois o clã dos antis SocioMeteos são sempre os mesmos...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 00:12)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

Talvez já fosse mas é o momento pertinente de postar algumas fontes científicas credíveis ( como o excelente trabalho de Orlando Ribeiro que o Frederico postou), em vez de tantos ataques pessoais, plenos de pontos de vista mas de muito pouco senso realista...
As pessoas que consultam este forum normalmente querem é informar-se, querem lá saber de opiniões à pressão.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 00:36)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Talvez já fosse mas é o momento pertinente de postar algumas fontes científicas credíveis ( como o excelente trabalho de Orlando Ribeiro que o Frederico postou), em vez de tantos ataques pessoais, plenos de pontos de vista mas de muito pouco senso realista...
> As pessoas que consultam este forum normalmente querem é informar-se, querem lá saber de opiniões à pressão.



as minhas opiniões sempre foram fundamentadas aqui muitas vezes para o Belem mas perdi a pachorra sabe porquê??? porque o Belem sempre as ignorou sempre igonrou os meus argumentos ... para que serviu demonstra-lhe imensos dados comprovados... do que serviu fundamentar os meus pontos de vista??? para nada você ignora-os so porque não vão ao encontro das suas perferencias... cansei-me... não irei perder mais tempo consigo... nesse aspecto...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 00:47)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> as minhas opiniões sempre foram fundamentadas aqui muitas vezes para o Belem mas perdi a pachorra sabe porquê??? porque o Belem sempre as ignorou sempre igonrou os meus argumentos ... para que serviu demonstra-lhe imensos dados comprovados... do que serviu fundamentar os meus pontos de vista??? para nada você ignora-os so porque não vão ao encontro das suas perferencias... cansei-me... não irei perder mais tempo consigo... nesse aspecto...



Eu não ignorei nada, eu quero é perceber o cerne científico do seu ponto de vista:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/portugal-o-pais-mais-quente-da-europa-4892-14.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/vegetacao-o-espelho-do-clima-4737.html

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/estacoes-climatologicas-em-portugal-4195-3.html


Deixe lá as preferências de lado, seja mais concreto e responda com eloquência.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 01:13)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Eu não ignorei nada, eu quero é perceber o cerne científico do seu ponto de vista:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/portugal-o-pais-mais-quente-da-europa-4892-14.html
> 
> ...



Para quê que me vou dar ao trabalho de perder 2 horas a pesquisar os normativos climaticos de Bordeaux para lhe demonstrar que apesar de atraves dos normativos não ter nenhum mês seco, na pratica Bordeaux tem tal e qual como Braga ou o Porto sempre 1,2,3 meses secos e provei-lhe isso..para quê? demonstrar-lhe que em Bordeaux a temperatura antige valores acima dos 35º graus e chega mesmo aos 40º graus para quê demonstra-lhe que existem produtos agricolas que só repito só se produzem e existem nestas regiões, para quê demonstrar-lhe que os dias de chuva no ano são identicos... para quê demonstrar-lhe que a temperatura da agua na costa portuguesa é inferior que no mediterraneo ou provar-lhe que ondulação na costa portuguesa é muito intensa e elevada para quê despejar-lhe mapas,graficos que comprovem todas estas caracteristicas??? para quê ter trabalho em pesquisar informação e postar aqui?? para o Belem nem sequer dar importancia?? eu tenho os meus pontos de vista para mim e acredite para muita gente fazem sentido... perfiro não partilhar aqui cansei-me... é um trabalho inutil e pouco valorizado... n vale a pena...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 01:29)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Para quê que me vou dar ao trabalho de perder 2 horas a pesquisar os normativos climaticos de Bordeaux para lhe demonstrar que apesar de atraves dos normativos não ter nenhum mês seco, na pratica Bordeaux tem tal e qual como Braga ou o Porto sempre 1,2,3 meses secos e provei-lhe isso..para quê?...




Tal como lhe foi demonstrado com *dados científicos *Braga e Porto têm meses secos climatológicos, Bordeaux não tem meses secos climatológicos. 



SocioMeteo disse:


> para quê ter trabalho em pesquisar informação e postar aqui?? ...




Porque podem haver pessoas interessadas em aprofundar o assunto um pouco além das opiniões pessoais que podem muitas vezes ser tendenciosas.
Isto por exemplo, sei amplamente que é completamente falso:



SocioMeteo disse:


> ...no Norte de Marrocos região que eu conheço pessoalmente, onde não existem pinheiros,carvalhos, vinhas,pomares diveros etc.... »...




Eu também conheço Marrocos e tenho amigos de lá.
Existem vinhas, pinheiros e até carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos. Em Setatt, por exemplo, existem imensos pinhais. E não só, é por uma vasta franja do litoral marroquino. De vinhos:
http://www.vindumaroc.com/Histoire & Geographie.html
Carvalhos? Que espécies? Existem: sobreiros, azinheiras e carvalhos de zonas mais frias nas montanhas.
Pomares? Marrocos é «só» um dos maiores exportadores de frutos do Norte de África! Um dos 5 maiores exportadores de azeitona do mundo.
E produz não só azeitona: «like saffron from Tiliouine, mint, oranges and lemons from Fez, are home-grown. » http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Morocco
Citrinos: http://gain.fas.usda.gov/Recent GAIN Publications/Citrus Semi-annual_Rabat_Morocco_6-22-2010.pdf

Como deve agora entender, Sociometeo, o meu cepticismo e o de outras pessoas tem alguma razão de ser.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Eu tenho os meus pontos de vista para mim e acredite para muita gente fazem sentido... perfiro não partilhar aqui cansei-me... é um trabalho inutil e pouco valorizado... n vale a pena...



Faça um grande favor a si mesmo: pesquise sobre o tema, procure bases científicas sólidas/aceites e venha aqui apresentar tudo isso que eu terei todo o gosto em ler.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 01:58)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Tal como lhe foi demonstrado com *dados científicos *Braga e Porto têm meses secos climatológicos, Bordeaux não tem meses secos climatológicos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Algumas pessoas??? sempre as mesmas... eu so aqui de repente mencionei-lhe 7,8,9 aspectos que identificam o clima de algumas cidades do norte de Portugal com o Oeste francês nomeadamente com a região de Bordeuax... e o que o Belem diz?? exactamente o mesmo que disse mas a fingir que está cheio de razão... lol diz que Braga e Porto têm meses secos climatológicos, Bordeaux não tem meses secos climatológicos e eu digo-lhe que sim e que Bordeaux n tem meses secos climatologicos mas tem na pratica todos os anos ou quase todos os anos os mesmos meses secos que Porto ou Braga 1,2,3 meses secos por ano... perdi horas a fazer esta pesquisa para quê??? para você me passar um atestado de estupidez?? de burrice?? foi o que fez... burrifou-se literalmente para o meu trabalho... mas n foi so desta vez quando postava com o user RTrinda perdi horas de pesquisa(alias ganhei pk aprendi) a demonstrar-lhe q os fenomenos de neve em cotas baixas em Portugal foram de massas de ar vindas do atlantico e não de massas de ar continentais... enfim enchi aqui o forum com graficos sobre a temperatura da agua tamnho de vaga das ondas para lhe tentar dizer que Portugal está sob a influencia do atlantico e q essa influencia é ignorada por mt boa gente para quê??? para voce me vir falar em vales escondios no guadiana??? q representam nem 3% do territorio portugues ou vir-me falar da ZEE falando em bio-deversidade e em ilhas q nem existem a sul da ZEE ou vir-me falar das ilhas selvagens da Madeira???( mesma coisa que um espanhol estar-me a dizer q o clima espanhol é sub-tropical por causa das Ilhas Canarias) para quê digo eu... e agora fala-me do vinho de Marrocos??? no vinho de marrocos?? epah por amor da santa... ohh sr.Belem lol pergunte a um enologo já q a minha palavra n vale e ele explica-lhe q climas semi-aridos e mt secos n produzem bons vinhos...e que os melhores vinhos dão-se em regiões de transição de climas solos etc... Portugal Norte de espanha Norte e centro de Italia... por estranho que lhe pareça o mediterraneo nem todo o mediterraneo principalmente o mais seco ou ameno não produz vinhos excelentes... informe-se disso...
para quê?? a serio cansei-me... fique com a sua opinião que eu fico com a minha... e mais quem começou aqui a criticar-me forte feio foi o sr. Belem logo no meu 1º Post sobre o clima sub-tropical do sul Brasil não ter estações do ano como os climas temperados... recorda-se??? foi você que começou por não aceitar as minhas opiniões alias você fez exactamente o mesmo com o Duero... alguem que não siga o seu ponto de vista ou n escreva aquilo q você acha estar correcto é criticado dessa forma pelo Belem... depois o Belem so teve de atirar a 1ª pedra logo a seguir segui-se o os fieis seguidores que toda a gente sabe quem são... 
se eu viesse para aqui dizer... que daqui a 20 anos Portugal é um deserto semi-arido e que Portugal é o pais mais quente da europa.... este grupo venerava-me.... mas olhe temos pena penso e interperto os dados e sinais de outra forma e pelos vistos não sou o unico...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 02:19)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Algumas pessoas??? sempre as mesmas... eu so aqui de repente mencionei-lhe 7,8,9 aspectos que identificam o clima de algumas cidades do norte de Portugal com o Oeste francês nomeadamente com a região de Bordeuax... e o que o Belem diz?? exactamente o mesmo que disse mas a fingir que está cheio de razão... lol diz que Braga e Porto têm meses secos climatológicos, Bordeaux não tem meses secos climatológicos e eu digo-lhe que sim e que Bordeaux n tem meses secos climatologicos mas tem na pratica todos os anos ou quase todos os anos os mesmos meses secos que Porto ou Braga 1,2,3 meses secos por ano... perdi horas a fazer esta pesquisa para quê??? para você me passar um atestado de estupidez?? de burrice?? foi o que fez... burrifou-se literalmente para o meu trabalho...




Tenha lá calma, gaste menos energia com guerrinhas e seja mais específico. Se Bordeaux tivesse meses secos no mesmo número de anos que Porto e Braga, teria também meses secos climatológicos, mas o que é facto é que não os tem.



SocioMeteo disse:


> mas n foi so desta vez quando postava com o user RTrinda perdi horas de pesquisa(alias ganhei pk aprendi) a demonstrar-lhe q os fenomenos de neve em cotas baixas em Portugal foram de massas de ar vindas do atlantico e não de massas de ar continentais...




Não foi isso que me pareceu. Você não demonstrou nada disso.




SocioMeteo disse:


> enfim enchi aqui o forum com graficos sobre a temperatura da agua tamnho de vaga das ondas para lhe tentar dizer que Portugal está sob a influencia do atlantico e q essa influencia é ignorada por mt boa gente para quê??? para voce me vir falar em vales escondios no guadiana??? q representam nem 3% do territorio portugues ou vir-me falar da ZEE falando em bio-deversidade e em ilhas q nem existem a sul da ZEE




E você ainda dá-se ao luxo de mentir novamente... Alguém falou de ilhas que nem existem no sul da ZEE?
Você também já devia saber o que é « upwelling», pois isso já foi explicado várias vezes.
Ninguém no seu perfeito juízo enfia comparações de temperatura entre correntes frias e quentes para provar alguma coisa pois acho que ninguém normal iria se quer dar-se ao trabalho de comparar.
Quanto lhe foi proposta uma comparação entre zonas de água quente, os argumentos de sua parte acabaram.
Quanto à biodiversidade, nem vou comentar.



SocioMeteo disse:


> e agora fala-me do vinho de Marrocos??? no vinho de marrocos?? epah por amor da santa... ohh sr.Belem lol pergunte a um enologo já q a minha palavra n vale e ele explica-lhe q climas semi-aridos e mt secos n produzem bons vinhos...e que os melhores vinhos dão-se em regiões de transição de climas solos etc...




Pergunte a um enólogo?!? Não arrisque, meu caro.
Você veio aqui dizer que não havia várias coisas no Norte de Marrocos, quando as há e até em relativa abundância. Esse é que é o facto.





SocioMeteo disse:


> para quê?? a serio cansei-me... fique com a sua opinião que eu fico com a minha... e mais quem começou aqui a criticar-me forte feio foi o sr. Belem logo no meu 1º Post sobre o clima sub-tropical do sul Brasil não ter estações do ano como os climas temperados... recorda-se??? foi você que começou por não aceitar as minhas opiniões alias você fez exactamente o mesmo com o Duero...




Deixe lá de usar espantalhos inexistentes , quem quiser saber o que o Duero acha , vai ler as opiniões dele. 




SocioMeteo disse:


> alguem que não siga o seu ponto de vista ou n escreva aquilo q você acha estar correcto é criticado dessa forma pelo Belem... depois o Belem so teve de atirar a 1ª pedra logo a seguir segui-se o os fieis seguidores que toda a gente sabe quem são...









SocioMeteo disse:


> se eu viesse para aqui dizer... que daqui a 20 anos Portugal é um deserto semi-arido e que Portugal é o pais mais quente da europa.... este grupo venerava-me.... mas olhe temos pena penso e interperto os dados e sinais de outra forma e pelos vistos não sou o unico...



Estou à espera desses dados e da opinião que diz ser a seu favor por parte dos «seus» seguidores, já há uns bons meses.
Apresente algo fundamentado, por favor.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 02:26)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*

O Magrebe tem os mesmos carvalhos que nós. até têm o roble:

http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=55&cid=3713&bl=1


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 02:26)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Tenha lá calma, gaste menos energia com guerrinhas e seja mais específico. Se Bordeaux tivesse meses secos no mesmo número de anos que Porto e Braga, teria também meses secos climatológicos, mas o que é facto é que não os tem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Para quê?? lhe apresentar dados ?? para isto???para o descrediblizar?? eu provei-lhe que em quase todos os anos a cidade de Bordeaux tem sempre 1,2,3 e ate 4 meses secos e não são na estação fria como acontece no Norte da europa... o que acontece é q n é tão regular como no Porto ou em Braga... por isso é que climatologicamente ao fazer-se a media de um normativo nunca apresenta um mes seco mas isso não signfica que não o tenha na realidade não foi ninguem que me disse fui eu que cheguei a esta conclusão sozinho porque consigo pensar pela minha cabeça... e provei-lhe a si e ao forum... mas para quê perder tempo... enfim não vale mesmo a pena acabou Belem tenho a minha opinião e não a mudo... fique lá com a sua que eu com a minha...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 02:29)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



SocioMeteo disse:


> o que acontece é q n é tão regular como no Porto ou em Braga... por isso é que climatologicamente ao fazer-se a media de um normativo nunca apresenta um mes seco.



Exactamente.





SocioMeteo disse:


> tenho a minha opinião e não a mudo... fique lá com a sua que eu com a minha...



Mas é que nem duvide.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 02:34)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> O Magrebe tem os mesmos carvalhos que nós. até têm o roble:
> 
> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=55&cid=3713&bl=1



Impressionante!


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 02:42)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Impressionante!



O ponto mais elevado do Atlas tem mais de 4000 metros. Depois, a parte da cordilheira voltada para noroeste é uma barreira de condensação muito importante. Para além disso, na estação seca a região tem fenómenos convectivos muito interessantes. Nas partes mais altas voltada para o Atlântico devem ter valores de precipitação interessantes, por isso o carvalho-roble também aparece no Norte de África.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 02:42)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> O Magrebe tem os mesmos carvalhos que nós. até têm o roble:
> 
> http://naturlink.sapo.pt/article.aspx?menuid=55&cid=3713&bl=1



..."O Carvalho-roble é comum em toda a Europa, Norte de África e Ásia Ocidental. Em Portugal é espontâneo, sobretudo no Norte litoral...." ai meu deus... o que querem provar com isto toda europa e norte de africa?? portanto escandinavia= norte de africa... ai meu deus... isto é pior que o Canal Benfica... que medo...os politicos deveriam-vos contratar para tornar verdades em Inverdades... lol surreal esta é que fica para historia... BIG LOL


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 02:45)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> O ponto mais elevado do Atlas tem mais de 4000 metros. Depois, a parte da cordilheira voltada para noroeste é uma barreira de condensação muito importante. Para além disso, na estação seca a região tem fenómenos convectivos muito interessantes. Nas partes mais altas voltada para o Atlântico devem ter valores de precipitação interessantes, por isso o carvalho-roble também aparece no Norte de África.



Sem dúvida e esse artigo também prova que Portugal e Marrocos partilham algumas espécies de carvalho, tanto em zonas baixas (  já sabemos que existem por cá ( azinheira e sobreiro)) como altas ( carvalho-roble, como está aí patente).
Afinal, como sempre acreditei e lembro-me de ver, *há carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos.*


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 02:50)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Sem dúvida e esse artigo também prova que Portugal e Marrocos partilham algumas espécies de carvalho, tanto em zonas baixas como altas.
> Afinal, como sempre acreditei e lembro-me de ver, *há carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos.*



Mesmo em Portugal, o _Quercus robur_ não se restringe apenas ao Noroeste, tenho conhecimento de referências sobre a sua presença na Cordilheira Central, na Beira Baixa e no distrito de Leiria. 

O carvalho-cerquinho, o carvalho-de-Monchique e o carvalho-negral também estão presente no Magrebe.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 03:01)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> Mesmo em Portugal, o _Quercus robur_ não se restringe apenas ao Noroeste, tenho conhecimento de referências sobre a sua presença na Cordilheira Central, na Beira Baixa e no distrito de Leiria.
> 
> O carvalho-cerquinho, o carvalho-de-Monchique e o carvalho-negral também estão presente no Magrebe.



Essas referências sobre os Quercus robur em Leiria serão as mesmas que coloquei no forum há uns tempos, de Pina Manique?
Pois eu lembro-me desses dados...


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 03:04)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



belem disse:


> Essas referências sobre os Quercus robur em Leiria serão as mesmas que coloquei no forum há uns tempos, de Pina Manique?
> Pois eu lembro-me desses dados...



Sim, são. As da Cordilheira Central (Lousã, Açor, Estrela) encontrei num estudo de genética, em relação à Beira Baixa foi-me dito por um biólogo do Parque do Tejo Internacional (presença na parte norte do concelho de Idanha). Já para não falar da Mata da Margaraça. 

Provavelmente, e agora estou a especular, o carvalho-roble poder-se-ia estender até  Sintra. Mas sobre isso não tenho dados.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 03:22)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> Sim, são. As da Cordilheira Central (Lousã, Açor, Estrela) encontrei num estudo de genética, em relação à Beira Baixa foi-me dito por um biólogo do Parque do Tejo Internacional (presença na parte norte do concelho de Idanha). Já para não falar da Mata da Margaraça.
> 
> Provavelmente, e agora estou a especular, o carvalho-roble poder-se-ia estender até  Sintra. Mas sobre isso não tenho dados.



Há carvalhos-roble em Sintra, só não sei é se serão espontâneos...
Mas parece-me mais que sim, do que não.

Desculpem o Offtopic.


----------



## MSantos (27 Nov 2010 às 11:10)

*By SocioMeteo *


> ...no Norte de Marrocos região que eu conheço pessoalmente, onde não existem pinheiros,carvalhos, vinhas,pomares diveros etc.... »...



Caro SocioMeteo vai um copito de vinho de uma região onde não se plantam videiras


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 17:54)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



frederico disse:


> Eu diria que a zona mais exposta ao frio proveniente da Meseta Norte é limitada a sul pela Cordilheira Central e a oeste pelas serras do Montemuro, Arada, Marão, Gerês, etc. Em suma, compreende essencialmente Trás-os-Montes e a Beira Transmontana, nomeadamente a Terra Fria.
> 
> Previsão das mínimas para hoje:
> 
> ...



Sim, nao é so latitude se nao tamben un bocado mais de altitude para a Meseta Norte, que fica 100 ou 150 metros mais alta que a Meseta Sul.

Mas, o mais importante é que a Meseta Norte fica mesmo circundada por altas montanhas que nao deixan apenas pasar aire maritimo:

Cordilhera cantabrica ao Norte
Sistema Central ao Sul
Sistema Ibérico ao Leste

A única área onde nao ha montanhas que nao deixen pasar o ar maritimo é a fronteira portuguesa, o Oeste.

Na Meseta Sul nao acontece a mesma coisa pois eles tan mais influencia maritima dende o Sul, Oeste e Leste, é por iso que as temperaturas sao mais altas en verao e en inverno.


Desculpen o portugues mais nao tenho diccionario nem traductor de windows.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 18:00)

*Re: Monitorização Clima de Portugal - 2010*



duero disse:


> Sim, nao é so latitude se nao tamben un bocado mais de altitude para a Meseta Norte, que fica 100 ou 150 metros mais alta que a Meseta Sul.
> 
> Mas, o mais importante é que a Meseta Norte fica mesmo circundada por altas montanhas que nao deixan apenas pasar aire maritimo:
> 
> ...



Mas em Portugal há montanhas com mais de 1000 metros que também isolam a Meseta Norte. As serras da Arada, Montemuro, Marão, Alvão, Gerês, Peneda, etc. Toda uma barreira que começa no distrito de Coimbra e se estende até ao Alto Minho.


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:09)

Estava a falar da área das Arribes, dende Porto ata as Arribes, os limites dos distritros de Braganza e Guarda, e os limites dos distritos de Viseu e Vila Real, é por lí onde entra o ar maritimo a Meseta Norte, mais nao é moito.


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:15)

Eu nunca estive no marrocos, mais acho que lí nao ha o Carvalho (Quercus robur) pois o limite Sul fica na Estremadura.

O que sí ha sao rebolos (Q.pyrenaica), mais é verdade que temos especies comunes, mais outras especies nao sao comunes ao marrocos, mesmo a Faya (Fagus sylvatica) nem o fresno (Fraxinus excelsior), e acho que os tilos (Tilia sp.) tambén nao fican en marrocos, nem o pinheiro silvestre (Pinus silvestris).

Acho que os pinheiros de lá sao pinea e halepensis.

Das vinhas nao sei, por o clima é verdade que ben pode ter vinha, mais como ja dizera nunca vi vinho de lá, e ainda acho moito estranho, pois se é pais musulmao acreditava que fora prohibido, mais nao seí se ha moitos cristianos e judeus por lá, pode ser que sejan eles os que cultivan as vinhas.


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:28)

MSantos disse:


> *By SocioMeteo *
> 
> Caro SocioMeteo vai um copito de vinho de uma região onde não se plantam videiras



 

Mais nao fora prohibido para eles? acreditava que nao podían beber nem produzir, ....será que por lí ha cristianos e judeus?


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 18:30)

duero disse:


> Estava a falar da área das Arribes, dende Porto ata as Arribes, os limites dos distritros de Braganza e Guarda, e os limites dos distritos de Viseu e Vila Real, é por lí onde entra o ar maritimo a Meseta Norte, mais nao é moito.



Uma porta de entrada de ar húmido para o interior é o vale do Mondego


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 18:31)

duero disse:


> Eu nunca estive no marrocos, mais acho que lí nao ha o Carvalho (Quercus robur) pois o limite Sul fica na Estremadura.
> 
> O que sí ha sao rebolos (Q.pyrenaica), mais é verdade que temos especies comunes, mais outras especies nao sao comunes ao marrocos, mesmo a Faya (Fagus sylvatica) nem o fresno (Fraxinus excelsior), e acho que os tilos (Tilia sp.) tambén nao fican en marrocos, nem o pinheiro silvestre (Pinus silvestris).
> 
> ...



Eu fui ao google.co.uk, escrevi Quercus Robur e em sites de confiança encontrei referências sobre a sua presença no Norte de África.


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:35)

frederico disse:


> Eu fui ao google.co.uk, escrevi Quercus Robur e em sites de confiança encontrei referências sobre a sua presença no Norte de África.





Nunca senti eso, acreditava que o limite for Estremadura, nunca tive referencia de que hoje o q.robur ficara por lá.


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:38)




----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 18:42)

http://apps.kew.org/trees/?page_id=92

Neste site, por exemplo, fala no Norte de África.


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:50)




----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:53)

OUTRAS ESPECIES

ARCE O PLAGANO


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:55)

TILO


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 18:58)

CHOPO TEMBLÓN







PINO SILVESTRE


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

PINO SILVESTRE


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 19:01)

frederico disse:


> Eu fui ao google.co.uk, escrevi Quercus Robur e em sites de confiança encontrei referências sobre a sua presença no Norte de África.



e??? o que é que isso prova??? que haja essa especie de Carvalho em Altitude em algumas zonas da cordilheira do Atlas??? não prova nada....


----------



## duero (27 Nov 2010 às 19:03)

Ja coloquei 5 mapas de especies que fican por ca, e nao parezen que fiquen por lá.
Mas, tenho moitas mais.


----------



## SocioMeteo (27 Nov 2010 às 19:07)

MSantos disse:


> *By SocioMeteo *
> 
> Caro SocioMeteo vai um copito de vinho de uma região onde não se plantam videiras



eu alguma vez afirmei que não se conseguia produzir vinho em Marrocos,na Baviera na Polonia ou na Ucrania??? que disse é que as melhores castas os produtos de melhor qualidade encontram as condições ideais em climas não tipicamente mediterraneos mas sim em climas de transição com outro tipo de influencias como é o caso do sul/ centro/ oeste de França, todo o territorio de Portugal com excepção da zona sul do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, Norte,centro,oeste de espanha Norte de centro de Italia foi isso que disse.... se você quiser fazer o Teste veja os top20 de vinhos mais europeus conceituados e de melhor e veja em que zonas eles são produzidos...


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 20:07)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eu alguma vez afirmei que não se conseguia produzir vinho em Marrocos



E você ainda se dá ao desplante de mentir outra vez:




SocioMeteo disse:


> ...no Norte de Marrocos região que eu conheço pessoalmente, onde não existem pinheiros,carvalhos, vinhas,pomares diveros etc.... »...



Você disse isso, sim sr e também disse que não haviam lá carvalhos,pomares, pinheiros ( quando há tudo disso lá).
E os carvalhos também crescem em zonas baixas de Marrocos; são os exemplos do sobreiro e da azinheira.




duero disse:


> Ja coloquei 5 mapas de especies que fican por ca, e nao parezen que fiquen por lá.
> Mas, tenho moitas mais.




Duero, mais do que uma espécie de tília está presente em Portugal e não é colocada qualquer referência a isso nesses mapas, por exemplo. Mas o  que se falava aqui era exclusivamente de carvalhos e da sua presença em Marrocos que foi negada pelo Sociometeo.
Que eu saiba existem carvalhos em Marrocos sim e até bem mais do que uma espécie.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 20:29)

Existem várias referências sobre a presença de carvalho-alvarinho no Magrebe espalhadas pela internet. 

Provavelmente são manchas residuais, ou então os bosques os bosquetes identificados no passado que já nem existem.

Em Portugal também temos uma espécie de carvalho com uma área de distribuição muito limitada, trata-se do carvalho-de-Monchique. Os únicos exemplares que conheço estão no concelho de Monchique e de Odemira.

Uma das subespécies de carvalho-cerquinho também tem uma distribuição muito limitada no nosso território, só tenho conhecimento da presença de alguns exemplares nos concelhos de Loulé ou São Brás de Alportel, em pleno Barrocal. 

Provavelmente, sucederá algo do género nas montanhas do norte do Magrebe em relação ao _Quercus robur_. 

Se existem tantas referências na internet sobre a sua presença no Norte de África não me parece que a informação seja falsa.

PS: com frequência esses mapas de distribuição de espécies vegetais estão muito desfasados da realidade. Já vi mapas sobre o roble que consideram a sua presença apenas no Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral Norte, quando está  mais que documentado que a espécie também é espontânea nas serras da Lousã, Açor, Estrela ou na Terra Fria.


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 20:37)

frederico disse:


> Existem várias referências sobre a presença de carvalho-alvarinho no Magrebe espalhadas pela internet.
> 
> Provavelmente são manchas residuais, ou então os bosques os bosquetes identificados no passado que já nem existem.
> 
> ...



Também me parece que existem Quercus canariensis na Arrábida, mas uma vez que estás a falar apenas dos exemplares que conheces, está correcto e eu apenas queria adicionar essa referência.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 20:41)

belem disse:


> Também me parece que existem Quercus canariensis na Arrábida, mas uma vez que estás a falar apenas dos exemplares que conheces, está correcto e eu apenas queria adicionar essa referência.



Na Arrábida já vi Quercus faginea, mas é possível que haja Quercus canariensis, não sei. Também penso que no passado terá havido Quercus Canariensis na serra do Caldeirão, já que a espécie está  presente na serra de Aracena, onde existem idênticas condições edafo-climáticas. 

Há referências interessantes sobre a exploração de madeira de carvalho na serra de Monchique, desde a sua utilização para a construção naval, passando pela construção de Vila Real de Santo António ou de chalés no litoral algarvio. Em documentos e livros de História local tenho encontrado informações que mereciam outro tratamento.


----------



## frederico (27 Nov 2010 às 20:48)

Roble em Marrocos e desertificação provocada pela pastorícia:  http://www.uow.edu.au/science/eesc/eesresearcacademics/UOW021702.html


----------



## belem (27 Nov 2010 às 21:36)

frederico disse:


> Roble em Marrocos e desertificação provocada pela pastorícia:  http://www.uow.edu.au/science/eesc/eesresearcacademics/UOW021702.html




Muito interessante e triste ao mesmo tempo.
Já estive na floresta de montanha dos Atlas ( tanto a de carvalhos como de coníferas) e são regiões maravilhosas ( lembro-me ( foi em 2002) de estar num ponto alto a ouvir as trovoadas de Maio e poder olhar para a imensidão amarela do deserto Sahara dos vales lá embaixo ), embora tenha notado muita degradação em vastas áreas de montanha. E ironicamente muitos destes locais, já nem são habitados, estão é com os solos esgotados. Pareceu-me que os solos são muito frágeis lá...

Sobre o Q. canariensis da Arrábida:

http://www.icnb.pt/propfinal/_Vol.I.../Fichas de Sítios/Sitio ARRABIDA_ESPICHEL.pdf


----------



## Vince (27 Nov 2010 às 23:07)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eu alguma vez afirmei que não se conseguia produzir vinho em Marrocos,na Baviera na Polonia ou na Ucrania??? que disse é que as melhores castas os produtos de melhor qualidade encontram as condições ideais em climas não tipicamente mediterraneos mas sim em climas de transição com outro tipo de influencias como é o caso do sul/ centro/ oeste de França, todo o territorio de Portugal com excepção da zona sul do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve, Norte,centro,oeste de espanha Norte de centro de Italia foi isso que disse.... se você quiser fazer o Teste veja os top20 de vinhos mais europeus conceituados e de melhor e veja em que zonas eles são produzidos...




Se trocar o vinho por azeite, continua a fazer estas estranhas associações ?


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 01:26)

Para evitar equívocos, eu esclareço caso alguém não tenha percebido. O sociometeo usa o vinho para defender uma qualquer teoria sobre a relação de Bordéus e Portugal, pelo que percebi pois há muito que perdi a paciência para acompanhar o que se discute aqui.
Se trocarmos o vinho por outro produto, azeite por exemplo, e usando o mesmo método, o resultado é o oposto ao que ele defende pois 95% da produção de azeite mundial tem origem na bacia mediterrânica (Espanha, Itália, França, Grécia, Portugal, Tunísia, Turquia, a Síria, Marrocos e Argélia).

Conclusão? É disparatado fazer qualquer uma destas associações, pelo menos desta forma olhando apenas para um exemplo que vá de encontro ao que se quer defender ignorando o resto.


----------



## SocioMeteo (28 Nov 2010 às 11:36)

Vince disse:


> Para evitar equívocos, eu esclareço caso alguém não tenha percebido. O sociometeo usa o vinho para defender uma qualquer tese sobre a relação de Bordéus e Portugal, pelo que percebi.
> Se trocarmos o vinho por outro produto, azeite por exemplo, e usando o mesmo método, o resultado é o oposto ao que ele defende pois 95% da produção de azeite mundial tem origem na bacia mediterrânica (Espanha, Itália, França, Grécia, Portugal, Tunísia, Turquia, a Síria, Marrocos e Argélia).
> 
> Conclusão? É disparatado fazer qualquer uma destas associações, pelo menos desta forma olhando apenas para um exemplo que vá de encontro ao que se quer defender ignorando o resto.



Vince esse seu ponto de vista e argumento faz sentido e tem lógica e foi pertinente realmente como eu disse á pouco produz-se vinho na Baviera na Ucrânia ou imagine-se bem na Polónia, isto para exactamente ir ao encontro do seu ponto de vista que este tipo de associações podem ser bem pouco lineares e subjectivas como você disse, mas o Vince deverá critica-las e expô-las ou denuncia-las em todos os Users ou seja esse seu raciocínio deve ser válido para todos, pois os Users Frederico e Belém é que usam esses argumentos para dizerem que os Carvalhos existem no Norte de Marrocos mesmo que o Duero demonstre o contrario, ou  para dizerem que se produz vinho em Marrocos estou totalmente em acordo com o seu ponto de vista. 
O que referi foi de acordo com Enólogos que eu conheço pessoalmente de algumas Herdades da Azeitão e de Palmela é que os melhores climas ou sub-climas como queira para a produção Vinícola de vinhos de grande qualidade são as regiões onde existem climas de transição do próprio clima mediterrâneo  e que são por essas razões que a produção de vinhos em grande parte  do território português é de grande qualidade e acima de tudo diversidade e que os vinhos da região do Centro e Centro Norte de Itália Norte/Oeste de Espanha e faça essa analise e veja se não têm razão??? Eu também reconheço estou a falar um pouco por o que eles me dizem pois não entendo muito de produção Vinícola mas que faz sentido e tem lógica tem… claro que existe vinho em Marrocos na Ucrânia ou na Baviera não se produz é com a mesma qualidade como se produzem nestas regiões que acabei de referir. 
Agora eu considero que o clima sentido na região Sul/Oeste Francês é idêntico ao clima sentido ao clima do Norte e centro Litoral português não é se produz vinho ou não é porque: 
Tem estas características comuns indesmentíveis
-A temperatura media anual é idêntica, Braga:14º, Bordéus:13,5º;
- Distribuição dos valores da temperatura idênticos;
-Valores de Precipitação anual idênticos , Braga:1400 mm , Bordéus: 1000 mm
-Distribuição da precipitação idêntica na cidade de Bordéus ao contrario dos climas do Norte da Europa chove mais de Inverno, Primavera e Outono do que no Verão;
- Dias de chuva ao longo do ano idênticos entre os 120-170 dias por ano;
- como eu já aqui provei ou seja, todos os anos Bordeaux tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos em cada ano tal e qual como em Braga;
-dias quentes com extremos que podem subir aos 35º graus ou até supera-los Bordéus tem valores de temperatura no verão que chegam por vezes aos 40º graus como em Braga 


Diferenças significativas :
So consto 2: 
-Bordeaux tem extremos de frio mais significativos, apesar de em Braga as temperaturas negativas de -4,-5  não serem uma total raridade;
-Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico mas o engraçado é que na pratica tem como eu já expliquei.


Conclusão logo para mim o clima desta região francesa tem muito mais aspectos em comum do que aqueles que os separam e que os pontos que os destinguem que é so este Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico na pratica nem se verifica, também acho que as classificações dos diversos climas e sub-climas é muito rígida por exemplo consideram que o clima de Bordéus é de outro tipo do clima do Centro Norte de Portugal so porque Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico apesar de depois terem tudo em comum mas enfim, mas depois consideram que Bordéus tem o mesmo clima por exemplo que Copenhaga??? Ou Amesterdão??? É estas fronteiras que eu não concordo Lol acho que Bordéus aproxima-se muito mais do clima do Norte de Portugal do que com o clima dinamarquês por exemplo;

O que eu refiro aqui é que o clima português principalmente entre Sinta e Viana ou seja a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela tem uma forte influencia Atlântica e na minha opinião mais predominante que a influencia mediterrânica e que a influencia Atlântica aumenta ou dimui em latitude e que essa influencia atlântica é ignorada( não sei se propositadamente) em muitas analises e mesmo conceitos.


----------



## Vince (28 Nov 2010 às 13:07)

Já chega de ataques ad hominem por aqui. Não podemos passar a vida a apagar mensagens, temos mais do que fazer, a continuar assim com este triste espectáculo temos que começar a penalizar os membros que ultrapassam os limites da boa educação, válido para todos.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2010 às 18:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> pois os Users Frederico e Belém é que usam esses argumentos para dizerem que os Carvalhos existem no Norte de Marrocos mesmo que o Duero demonstre o contrario,


 

Então mas desde quando não existem carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos?
Já foi provado que sim e o que o Duero postou não tinha nada haver com carvalhos.
Mas se ainda continua a insistir neste ponto, penso que está na altura do Sociometeo provar que não existem carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos, então.




SocioMeteo disse:


> O que referi foi de acordo com Enólogos que eu conheço pessoalmente de algumas Herdades da Azeitão e de Palmela é que os melhores climas ou sub-climas como queira para a produção Vinícola de vinhos de grande qualidade são as regiões onde existem climas de transição do próprio clima.




Isso depende da casta.
Diga-me se a Malvasia precisa de algum clima de transição de temperado marítimo para mediterrâneo, na Sicília, em Creta ou na Madeira?
Acho que não é preciso conhecer nenhum enólogo para saber que as castas, precisam é de um casamento correcto entre pedologia, climatologia e alguma inserção cultural no local onde são cultivadas, não??







SocioMeteo disse:


> Agora eu considero que o clima sentido na região Sul/Oeste Francês é idêntico ao clima sentido ao clima do Norte e centro Litoral português não é se produz vinho ou não é porque:
> Tem estas características comuns indesmentíveis
> Diferenças significativas :
> -Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico mas o engraçado é que na pratica tem como eu já expliquei.




Na prática não tem meses secos em regularidade suficiente, num período de 30 anos, para serem chamados de meses secos climatológicos.
Devia consultar os gráficos de Koppen-Geiger e Rivaz Martinez, se não concorda com eles, apresente-nos alternativas científicas aceitáveis, se faz favor.




SocioMeteo disse:


> que Bordéus aproxima-se muito mais do clima do Norte de Portugal do que com o clima dinamarquês por exemplo;





É claro as latitudes são mais próximas e ambas estão perto da linha de separação de clima temperado marítimo para mediterrâneo, estando Bordeus já no lado do clima temperado marítimo mas já quase no clima mediterrânico do sul de França e Braga ainda no clima mediterrânico mas já quase no clima temperado marítimo do Norte P. Ibérica. Então parece-me óbvio o porquê que hajam algumas semelhanças climáticas...




SocioMeteo disse:


> O que eu refiro aqui é que o clima português principalmente entre Sinta e Viana ou seja a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela tem uma forte influencia Atlântica e na minha opinião mais predominante que a influencia mediterrânica e que a influencia Atlântica aumenta ou dimui em latitude e que essa influencia atlântica é ignorada( não sei se propositadamente) em muitas analises e mesmo conceitos.




É isso, Koppen-Geiger, Orlando Ribeiro, Rivaz Martinez, Pina Manique e Albuquerque devem todos andar a ignorar essa influência atlântica mais forte que a mediterrânica que fica norte do conjunto Sintra-Estrela, propositadamente... Que se saiba para já, isso só acontece no Norte Litoral, no Minho ( com a excepção de algumas montanhas mais altas que ficam mais no interior), embora claro que se nota diferenças do Norte para o Sul dessa barreira montanhosa ( Sintra-Estrela)...
Se o Sociometeo se desse ao trabalho de mostrar com argumentos científicos que tinha razão, talvez ainda alguém tivesse algum interesse em rever a sua posição, mas assim só com opiniões pessoais não se vai a lado nenhum de certeza.


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2010 às 18:33)

Orlando Ribeiro considera que a única região do país que no conjunto está mais próxima da  Europa Média do que da Europa Mediterrânica é a antiga província do Entre Douro e Minho, e para tal considera  não só características climáticas: há que atender também à flora, à divisão da propriedade, às práticas agrícolas, ao tipo de gado predominante, diversas práticas culturais, etc. No entanto, com excepção das áreas montanhosas, a região possui dois meses secos. 

SocioMeteo, já  coloquei um link que conduz a um estudo sobre a presença de _Quercus robur_ em Marrocos. Não reparou?

EDIT: já houve um autor, cujo nome não me recordo, que se referia a um clima «lusitano», presente em Portugal (Norte e Centro) e na Galiza, o qual se caracterizaria por precipitações elevadas durante grande parte do ano, Estio seco e moderadamente quente e Invernos «suaves» no que diz respeito às temperaturas médias. Algo que estaria entre o Atlântico e o Mediterrânico. Mas depois isto foi abandonado, ficou o sistema de Koppen.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2010 às 19:12)

frederico disse:


> Orlando Ribeiro considera que a única região do país que no conjunto está mais próxima da  Europa Média do que da Europa Mediterrânica é a antiga província do Entre Douro e Minho, e para tal considera  não só características climáticas: há que atender também à flora, à divisão da propriedade, às práticas agrícolas, ao tipo de gado predominante, diversas práticas culturais, etc. No entanto, com excepção das áreas montanhosas, a região possui dois meses secos. .



Exacto, de Aveiro para Norte e sempre no Norte Litoral.
E mesmo aqui ainda temos 2 meses secos...
Só mesmo em algumas montanhas, é que se tem um clima temperado marítimo propriamente dito.




frederico disse:


> SocioMeteo, já  coloquei um link que conduz a um estudo sobre a presença de _Quercus robur_ em Marrocos. Não reparou?.




Não só o Q. robur nas montanhas, mas também há referências para carvalhos na zona baixa de Marrocos, pelo google fora. E por acaso até me lembro perfeitamente de ver sobreiros em Marrocos, onde formavam por vezes densos bosques mas cujas árvores não eram de tronco tão largo e de uma copa tão desenvolvida, como vemos por cá, nos montados, talvez por terem pouca gestão humana e cresceram muito próximos uns dos outros... Mas aqui em Portugal também tenho visto algumas florestas de sobreiros assim.





frederico disse:


> EDIT: já houve um autor, cujo nome não me recordo, que se referia a um clima «lusitano», presente em Portugal (Norte e Centro) e na Galiza, o qual se caracterizaria por precipitações elevadas durante grande parte do ano, Estio seco e moderadamente quente e Invernos «suaves» no que diz respeito às temperaturas médias. Algo que estaria entre o Atlântico e o Mediterrânico. Mas depois isto foi abandonado, ficou o sistema de Koppen.



Csb, é o que define Koppen-Geiger, a Norte do conjunto Sintra-Estrela, clima este que também é encontrado na Turquia, Espanha, Austrália, Chile e Califórnia (EUA) e talvez em mais alguns países ( não visíveis pelo mapa que estou a ver):

http://koeppen-geiger.vu-wien.ac.at/pics/kottek_et_al_2006.gif

Agora claro que dentro deste macroclima, existem outros climas e microclimas.
Para isso já aconselhava a análise bioclimática de Rivaz-Martinez.
Portugal apareceu como sendo um país surpreendemente rico em bioclimas diferentes, nesta publicação:

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/form/tb_med.htm

E aqui uma divisão simplificada por grandes grupos:

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/form/bi_map/index.htm


----------



## Dan (28 Nov 2010 às 19:22)

Um bom mapa das áreas de clima temperado marítimo em Portugal continental.


----------



## frederico (28 Nov 2010 às 19:27)

Dan disse:


> Um bom mapa das áreas de clima temperado marítimo em Portugal continental.



Não sabia que as montanhas da Cordilheira Central também estavam fora da região Mediterrânica. Mas pensando bem, faz sentido: estou a recordar-me da Mata da Margaraça.


----------



## belem (28 Nov 2010 às 19:30)

Interessante! 
São montanhas altas, que fazem de barreira de condensação.
Porque no interior, já há casos de montanhas bem altas, fora dessa macroregião.


----------



## stormy (29 Nov 2010 às 09:35)

*Publicação do IGOT: *

http://web.letras.up.pt/asaraujo/geofis/t1.html

*Outras publicações com informação basatante rigorosa.* 

http://www3.uma.pt/alfa/bioclimatologia.html

http://www.isa.utl.pt/ceap/index_files/tese_mestrado-sandra.pdf

https://woc.uc.pt/botanica/getFile.do?tipo=2&id=2194


----------



## Golden Fields (29 Nov 2010 às 13:04)

Dan disse:


> Um bom mapa das áreas de clima temperado marítimo em Portugal continental.



Aka Serras de Portugal. E é muito forçado dizer que já são temperado marítimo em todas essas áreas, já que apresentam na sua extrema maioria meses secos, quando o marítimo tem chuva distribuída semelhantemente por todos os meses do ano. É verdade que neva e daí? Tessalónica ao nível do mar, na beira do Mediterrâneo em todos os Invernos neva e não é por isso que deixa de ser clima mediterrânico.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 18:38)

Golden Fields disse:


> Aka Serras de Portugal. E é muito forçado dizer que já são temperado marítimo em todas essas áreas, já que apresentam na sua extrema maioria meses secos, quando o marítimo tem chuva distribuída semelhantemente por todos os meses do ano. É verdade que neva e daí? Tessalónica ao nível do mar, na beira do Mediterrâneo em todos os Invernos neva e não é por isso que deixa de ser clima mediterrânico.



Nessas zonas não apresentam meses secos devido a altitude é por isso que essas zonas são consideradas clima temperado  aliás o clima temperado Marítimo não tem  relação directa com a Neve alias neve muito mais nos Balcãs ou mesmo nas montanhas do Sul de França ou da Turquia do que neva por exemplo na Irlanda o clima temperado Marítimo é um clima sujeito a mais massas de ar marítimas e não continentais como acontece em quase toda a faixa Oeste da Península.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 18:47)

Golden Fields disse:


> Aka Serras de Portugal. E é muito forçado dizer que já são temperado marítimo em todas essas áreas, já que apresentam na sua extrema maioria meses secos, *quando o marítimo tem chuva distribuída semelhantemente por todos os meses do ano.* É verdade que neva e daí? Tessalónica ao nível do mar, na beira do Mediterrâneo em todos os Invernos neva e não é por isso que deixa de ser clima mediterrânico.



Isso é falso. Veja por exemplo a distribuição da precipitação em Cork, na Irlanda:

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=328

Em Cardiff, no país de Gales:

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=36

Jersey (Ilhas do Canal da Mancha):

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=1372

Nantes, França:

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=1056

Bordeaux, França:

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=1056


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 19:25)

_
“Então mas desde quando não existem carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos?
Já foi provado que sim e o que o Duero postou não tinha nada haver com carvalhos.
Mas se ainda continua a insistir neste ponto, penso que está na altura do Sociometeo provar que não existem carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos, então.” Belém _

O que é que isso tem demais existirem espécies de Carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos em altitude o que é que isso prova???, onde quer chegar??? Esse seu arguemento so vem provar uma coisa a influencia do clima Temperado ate é visível abaixo das Latitudes 36º em algumas situações particulares  o que ainda reforça mais o meu ponto de vista sem querer com esse seu argumento so acaba por me dar razão

_
“Acho que não é preciso conhecer nenhum enólogo para saber que as castas, precisam é de um casamento correcto entre pedologia, climatologia e alguma inserção cultural no local onde são cultivadas, não?? “ Belém  _

Exactamente tal e qual que esse meu Enólogo disse essas condições ideias registam-se nas regiões que acabei de referir as regiões tradicionais vinícolas claro que nessa cultura vinícola muitas adulterações e mutações tem-se feito ate se produz vinho no Seara no Nordeste Brasileiro veja bem… 

_“Na prática não tem meses secos em regularidade suficiente, num período de 30 anos, para serem chamados de meses secos climatológicos.
Devia consultar os gráficos de Koppen-Geiger e Rivaz Martinez, se não concorda com eles, apresente-nos alternativas científicas aceitáveis, se faz favor.
É claro as latitudes são mais próximas e ambas estão perto da linha de separação de clima temperado marítimo para mediterrâneo, estando Bordeus já no lado do clima temperado marítimo mas já quase no clima mediterrânico do sul de França e Braga ainda no clima mediterrânico mas já quase no clima temperado marítimo do Norte P. Ibérica. Então parece-me óbvio o porquê que hajam algumas semelhanças climáticas...
É isso, Koppen-Geiger, Orlando Ribeiro, Rivaz Martinez, Pina Manique e Albuquerque devem todos andar a ignorar essa influência atlântica mais forte que a mediterrânica que fica norte do conjunto Sintra-Estrela, propositadamente... Que se saiba para já, isso só acontece no Norte Litoral, no Minho ( com a excepção de algumas montanhas mais altas que ficam mais no interior), embora claro que se nota diferenças do Norte para o Sul dessa barreira montanhosa ( Sintra-Estrela)...
Se o Sociometeo se desse ao trabalho de mostrar com argumentos científicos que tinha razão, talvez ainda alguém tivesse algum interesse em rever a sua posição, mas assim só com opiniões pessoais não se vai a lado nenhum de certeza” Belém _.

Ai é que está Belém mas quem lhe disse a si que concordava com inteiramente com as com classificações climáticas de Koppen-Geiger???
Para mim são muito generalistas e perspectividades erradamente continuou achar que é um autentico disparate dizer-se que o clima da região Norte e centro de Portugal pertence á mesma classificação de clima que o Interior da Turquia so porque apresentam 2 meses secos… acho que o clima do Porto,Aveiro,Braga,Guimarães,Luso,Coimbra,Leiria,Viana do Castelo ate da Nazaré ou de Peniche não tem nada em comum com o clima do Interior da Turquia inserida num contexto climatológico totalmente diferente sujeita a massas de ar totalmente opostas a nossa por exemplo nas cidades  e Nevsehir ou Erzinean( classificadas com o clima Csb o mesmo repare das cidades que referi ou mesmo cidades como vejam bem Oviedo ou Gijon ou Leon sim porque estas cidades espanholas também são Csb), tem valores de percipitação de 300-400 mm anuais as temperaturas no Inverno podem chegar aos -17 Negativos vejam bem -17 negativos este clima so tem 2 meses secos e não mais, devido ao extremo frio gélido e continental que sofre durante 4,5 meses acha que eu deva concordar com isto??? Lol não concordo mesmo que esteja instituído na comunidade cientifica acho um autentico disparate que deveria ser contestado o mais rápido possível pelas pessoas certas nos locais certos infelizmente eu não tenho a formação necessária nem os conhecimentos necessários para o fazer porque se o tivesse faria escrevia mexia-me…
O Belém fala em argumentos científicos pois bem já o referi os fundamentos factuais validos para fundamentar o meu ponto de vista… devido a isto e isto chega-me e sobra para dizer o que digo, ou seja tem mais aspectos em comum do que aqueles que os separam: 

Tem estas características comuns indesmentíveis
-A temperatura media anual é idêntica, Braga:14º, Bordéus:13,5º;
- Distribuição dos valores da temperatura idênticos;
-Valores de Precipitação anual idênticos , Braga:1400 mm , Bordéus: 1000 mm
-Distribuição da precipitação idêntica na cidade de Bordéus ao contrario dos climas do Norte da Europa chove mais de Inverno, Primavera e Outono do que no Verão;
- Dias de chuva ao longo do ano idênticos entre os 120-170 dias por ano;
- como eu já aqui provei ou seja, todos os anos Bordeaux tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos em cada ano tal e qual como em Braga;
-dias quentes com extremos que podem subir aos 35º graus ou até supera-los Bordéus tem valores de temperatura no verão que chegam por vezes aos 40º graus como em Braga 


Diferenças significativas :
So consto 2: 
-Bordeaux tem extremos de frio mais significativos, apesar de em Braga as temperaturas negativas de -4,-5 não serem uma total raridade;
-Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico mas o engraçado é que na pratica tem como eu já expliquei.

Posto isto acho que a caracterização e classificação climática de  Koppen-Geiger tem algumas falhas para não dizer muitas uma delas reside na Europa Ocidental para mim as fronteiras e o mapa  clima Temperado Marítimo está mal feito para mim existe um clima Idêntico com muitos aspectos em comum desde do Centro/ Norte de Portugal passando pela Galiza pela região Cantábria ate á região Centro Norte do Oeste de França para ai até Nantes que é uma região com muitos aspectos idênticos entre si… ate os fenómenos de calor de frio etc são idênticos a distribuição da percipitação é idêntica enfim não me vou tornar repetitivo que deveriam ter a mesma classificação climática depois existe os clima temperado verificado desde do Norte de França, Bélgica ,Holanda, Reino Unido até á Dinamarca que já tem muitos aspectos em comum como a própria distribuição da percipitação da temperatura por exemplo existe nestas regiões a inversão do período mais chuvoso que já não ocorre no Inverno(depende das NÃOS) mas que se destiguem claramente já de cidades como Bordéus,Porto,Santader,Oviedo,Corunha etc e ai volto ao Vinho ele já não se produz na Bélgica,Holanda,Dinamarca  LOL existe já uma separação na própria vegetação enquanto por exemplo encontramos o maior Pinhal de Pinheiros Bravos(Atlantic Pine) na região de Bordeaux na Holanda,Bélgica ou Dinamarca já não os encontras enquanto a arvore Sub-tropical Eucalipto(que por acaso detesto) consegue sobreviver na Galiza, na Cantábria no Norte e Centro de Portugal ate pasme-se em algumas regiões do Oeste sul de Francês essas especieis já não existem nessas regiões… no fundo no fundo a unica coisa que destingue o clima do nosso Centro Norte de Portgal com o clima da região Cantabria e do Oeste Sul de França é só mesmo o facto de termos 2 meses secos climatologicos mas mesmo assim eles tambem o tem na pratica tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos se formos rigorosos lol logo afinal esse promenorzinho(sim para mim não passa de um detalhe) acaba por na pratica nem se verificar, pega-se num promenor para destiguir climas para se igonar tudo o resto( temperatura,distribuição da percipitação, dias de percipitação,dias de calor quando como e porquê) enfim para depois dizerem que o clima do Porto é o mesmo que do Interior da Turquia em base nesse promenor...LOL... não acham isso um disparate??? agora a sério... lol é que eu acho mesmo.
è praticamente isto para mim chega para achar que estou certo e que a caracterização e classificação  climática de Koppen-Geiger no meu ponto de vista falha redondamente… é a minha opinião Belém pode não ser a sua pode não ser a da maioria dos Users mas é a minha opinião e fundamentei-a não preciso de ir buscar nenhuma corrente cientifica fundamentei-a com dados concretos. 
Mais outra coisa Belém não é verdade que o Bordéus encontre-se perto da fronteira do clima  Mediterrâneo encontra-se bem longe… logo para mim esse argumento não justifica grande coisa….


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 19:42)

frederico disse:


> Isso é falso. Veja por exemplo a distribuição da precipitação em Cork, na Irlanda:
> 
> http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=328
> 
> ...



Bom argumento.... a certas ideias pre-definidas que não correspondem bem á realidade... 100% de acordo...


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2010 às 19:54)

Já que insiste a comparar Bordeaux com Braga, coloco aqui alguns dados.

Bordeaux, Gironde(33), 47m - [1961-1990]

Temperatura média anual: 12,8ºC

Os dois meses menos chuvosos são Julho e Agosto.
Temperatura média de Julho: 20,2ºC
Temperatura média de Agosto: 19,9ºC
Precipitação média em Agosto: 46,5mm
Precipitação média em Julho:  54,2mm

O mês mais frio é Janeiro com uma temperatura média de 5,8ºC. 

Mínima mais baixa em Janeiro:  -16,4ºC (nem Bragança ou as Penhas Douradas têm uma mínima tão baixa)

Mínima mais baixa em Fevereiro:  -15,8ºC (nem Bragança ou as Penhas Douradas têm uma mínima tão baixa)

Mínima mais baixa em Dezembro:  -13,0ºC (nem Bragança tem uma mínima tão baixa)

Esta localidade apresenta uma média de 38 dias por ano com temperaturas inferiores a 0ºC (quase tantos como Bragança).


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 20:30)

Toda a região do Magrebe a noroeste do Atlas tem um clima idêntico àquele que ocorre no sul da Península Ibérica. As montanhas «acomodam» as massas de ar atlânticas mais frescas e húmidas vindas de noroeste. 

Por isso, as precipitações médias são idênticas às que ocorrem no Algarve e na Andaluzia, sucedendo algo idêntico com as temperaturas (que são um pouco mais altas no Inverno). 

Isto é válido especialmente para as áreas mais setentrionais do Magrebe. 

A vegetação espontânea do Noroeste de Marrocos, ou do norte da Argélia, não difere muito da que ocorre no sul da Península Ibérica; por lá também se encontra:

- Quercus robur
- Quercus suber
- Quercus faginea
- Quercus pyrenaica
- Quercus ilex
- Quercus canariensis

Também se cultivam alfarrobeiras, oliveiras, e árvores de fruto idênticas às que encontramos nos pomares algarvios, alentejanos ou andaluzes. 

Para quem não sabe, em Marrocos podem ser cultivados todos os legumes e frutas que cultivamos no sul da Península Ibérica, facto que no futuro pode constituir uma ameaça à agricultura andaluza devido aos preços mais baixos. Há quem diga que Marrocos aspira a ser a nova horta da Europa e quer substituir a Espanha nesse papel.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 20:36)

Sobreiros em Marrocos:







http://www.corbisimages.com/Enlargement/RH006177.html


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 20:43)

Um estudo da UP sobre a variabilidade genética do Quercus robur em Portugal:

http://www2.fc.up.pt/pessoas/aseneca/Teresa Azevedo Tese.pdf

Referência à presença do roble em Sintra, mas não há nenhuma referência à sua presença no distrito de Leiria e na região de Idanha. Seria interessante saber se estas populações ainda existem.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 20:59)

Uma normal de Rabat:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/world/city_guides/results.shtml?tt=TT000420

Não difere muito, tanto na temperatura como na precipitação, das normais andaluzas ou mesmo do interior alentejano e litoral algarvio.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 21:10)

_Valencia no quiere tomates y naranjas marroquíes en Europa. Menos aún, si no se producen en igualdad de condiciones con las explotaciones europeas. Las Cortes Valencianas han aprobado hoy exigir al Gobierno español que aproveche la presidencia de turno de la UE para reclamar las mismas exigencias que se imponen a las exportaciones comunitarias, a los productos hortofrutícolas que vienen del país vecino. Además, instarán al Ejecutivo a solicitar la no ratificación del acuerdo firmado con Marruecos el pasado diciembre.

La propuesta no de ley, aprobada con los votos de PP y Compromís y la abstención del PSV, busca incluir en claúsulas sobre condiciones laborales y sociales en los acuerdos comerciales con los países que no son miembros de la Unión Europea. Según los partidos que han apoyado la propuesta, la iniciativa europea se ha olvidado de la agricultura mediterránea, a la que está utilizando como "moneda de cambio" para favorecer a la "agricultura continental y atlántica". España ya se opuso hasta el último minuto y ante la Comisión a que la UE firmase el acuerdo, pero los esfuerzos fueron infructuosos.

El sector hortofrutícula, especialmente afectado en Andalucía y Valencia, se une así a la batalla que libra desde hace meses el campo español contra una legislación europea que, según las organizaciones de agricultores, favorece la liberalización y la deslocalización de la agricultura.

Josep María Pañella, diputado de Compromís, una heterogénea amalgama de partidos nacionalistas y de izquierda, critica que los agricultores valencianos "dan para que se reciban compensaciones por otros lados".

Fernando Giner, del PP, ha señalado que el acuerdo firmado con Marruecos es un pacto "preferencial que beneficia directamente a los intereses de Marruecos". Antoni Lozano, del PSPV, cuyo grupo se ha abstenido durante la votación, ha insistido en que no se puede pautar desde las Cortes cuál debe ser la política comunitaria en materia hortofrutícola.

Agricultura sostenible

"Nos están destrozando", denuncia Miguel López, secretario general de la Coordinadora de Agricultores y Ganaderos (COAG). "Están desmantelando nuestro sistema de producción", añade. El pasado sábado, las organizaciones agrarias Asaja, COAG y UPA convocaron en Granada una concentración con motivo de la cumbre UE-Marruecos. López aplaude la iniciativa de las Cortes Valencianas: "Deberían exigirles las mismas normas sociales, laborales y, también, medioambientales".

López denuncia que a la mayor exigencia del mercado de trabajo español y del estado de bienestar social se suman los controles sanitarios y duda de su efectividad para los productos que provienen de terceros países. "No somos capaces de combatir las plagas porque no tenemos productos fitosanitarios, como no podemos utilizar materias activas, las alertas se han eliminado y, así, las materias no pasan los controles necesarios".

Pero para Lozano, decir que los productos de los países no comunitarios no cumplen los requisitos establecidos por ley "es lo mismo que decir que hay inseguridad alimentaria en la Unión Europea".- El socialista ha tachado la propuesta valenciana de desleal e hipócrita.

El secretario general de COAG, sin embargo, se queja de que la legislación actual perjudica también al trabajador marroquí -siete veces más barato que uno español, según López-, ya que las exportaciones benefician a "empresas mixtas" nacidas a partir de acuerdos entre empresas europeas que buscan terrenos más baratos y la oligarquía marroquí. "Este modelo destroza también sus estructuras de producción", dice, "porque son empresas europeas las que se benefician de esos contratos"._

http://www.elpais.com/articulo/econ.../marroquies/elpepueco/20100309elpepueco_6/Tes


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 21:12)

Dan disse:


> Já que insiste a comparar Bordeaux com Braga, coloco aqui alguns dados.
> 
> Bordeaux, Gironde(33), 47m - [1961-1990]
> 
> ...



Como disse as temperaturas extremas mais baixas são praticamente o único ponto de distinção relativo ao clima sentido no Centro-Norte português continuou a reforçar o meu ponto de vista este ponto para mim não é o suficiente para distinguir ambos os climas... pois se tem 1 ou 2 aspectos que o distinguem têm por outro lado uma dezena de aspectos que os juntam... Para mim este ponto não é suficiente para distinguir ambos os climas... de acordo com a Fonte:"Le climat à Bordeaux (en °C et mm, moyennes mensuelles 1971/2000 et records depuis 1880)" a temperatura media anual de Bordéus é de 13,3º um grau inferior á sentida em Braga....  
Como disse e a minha máxima vários pontos em comum:

- Distribuição dos valores da temperatura idênticos;
-Valores de Precipitação anual idênticos , 
-Distribuição da precipitação idêntica na cidade de Bordéus ao contrario dos climas do Norte da Europa chove mais de Inverno, Primavera e Outono do que no Verão;
- Dias de chuva ao longo do ano idênticos entre os 120-170 dias por ano;
- como eu já aqui provei ou seja, todos os anos Bordeaux tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos em cada ano tal e qual como em Braga;
-dias quentes com extremos que podem subir aos 35º graus ou até supera-los Bordéus tem valores de temperatura no verão que chegam por vezes aos 40º graus como em Braga. 


Poucos apenas 2 que o distinguem: 
-Bordeaux tem extremos de frio mais significativos, como me disse e muito bem 
-Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico mas o engraçado é que na pratica tem como eu já expliquei.

*Mas se encontra outros apresente-os 

Para mim a classificação climática de Koppen-Geiger está errada no que respeita a Europa Ocidental, deveria existir uma tipificação climática do clima verificado:
a)	o Eixo entre Coimbra/ Lieira até Nantes abrangendo as regiões( de Norte Centro de Portugal,Galiza, região Cantábria Oeste de França ate Nantes) que partilham entre si de muitos aspectos comuns como atrás provei NÃO INVENTEI ;  
b)	Entre Norte de França Ilhas Britânicas( com a excepção de algumas regiões a sul de Inglaterra e Irlanda) Bélgica, Holanda, Norte Litoral da Alemanha, Dinamarca e Litoral Sul da Noruega onde as diferenças com as regiões atrás descritas são por mais evidentes e claras. 

Agora tentarem-me convencer que o Porto ou Braga tem o mesmo tipo de clima do Interior da Turquia so porque têm 2 meses secos lol desculpem mas não  compro essa e acho isso um autentico disparate e mais no Interior da Turquia a temperatura no Inverno não atinge os -15 graus uma vez de 20 em 20 anos é uma constante acontece todos os anos durante dias e dias seguidos semanas gélidas seguidas os extremos de temperatura mínima devem andar perto do -30 Negativos algo impossível na Europa Ocidental .


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 21:20)

Relativo á vegetação: o Jardim Botânico de Amesterdão tem espécies exóticas subtropicais impensáveis para aquela região, o mesmo se passa com Sintra, Sintra é um autentico Jardim botânico a maioria das espécies que la se encontram foram trazidas das diversas expedições colónias portuguesas e até inglesas  muitas delas do Norte de África ou mesmo da Ásia.


----------



## frederico (29 Nov 2010 às 21:22)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á vegetação: o Jardim Botânico de Amesterdão tem espécies exóticas subtropicais impensáveis para aquela região, o mesmo se passa com Sintra, Sintra é um autentico Jardim botânico a maioria das espécies que la se encontram foram trazidas das diversas expedições colónias portuguesas e até inglesas  muitas delas do Norte de África ou mesmo da Ásia.



Tenho estado a referir-me às espécies *autócnes* de Marrocos, não às espécies que se encontram nos jardins marroquinos.

Será tão difícil perceber isso?


----------



## Dan (29 Nov 2010 às 21:39)

Braga apresenta menos precipitação nos meses de Julho (24mm) e Agosto (30mm). É praticamente metade daquilo que apresenta Bordéus para os mesmos meses. E é nesta altura do ano que a precipitação faz mais diferença.

Quanto ao clima do interior da Turquia, esse não tem nada que ver com o clima Mediterrâneo que podemos encontrar em Portugal.


----------



## SocioMeteo (29 Nov 2010 às 22:11)

Dan disse:


> Braga apresenta menos precipitação nos meses de Julho (24mm) e Agosto (30mm). É praticamente metade daquilo que apresenta Bordéus para os mesmos meses. E é nesta altura do ano que a precipitação faz mais diferença.
> 
> Quanto ao clima do interior da Turquia, esse não tem nada que ver com o clima Mediterrâneo que podemos encontrar em Portugal.




eu sei disso e já referi anteriormente que para mim as destinções do clima de Bordeus á aquele sentido no Norte e centro de Portugal resumem-se a 2 pontos:

a)ausencia de meses secos climatologicos;
b)temperaturas minimas  extremas superiores;

Não mais... enquanto que os pontos que em comum são imensos como já referi aqui e o Dan não me desmentiu....

relativo ao ponto a) apesar da ausencia de meses secos climatologicos a verdade é que na pratica todos os anos a cidade de Bordeus tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos durante o ano o que acaba por ser apenas um detalhe que na minha opinião não suficiente para destinguir o clima de ambas as regiões. 

Relativo ao clima do Interior da Turquia a classificação climatica de Koppen é que diz que ambas regiões Norte/Centro de Portugal e Interior da Turquia são do mesmo tipo Csb,so por terem 2 meses secos  lol não sou eu...sem dar conta o Dan acabou por dar legitimidade ao que afirmei. 
Já apresentei os meus pontos de vista mesmo que o Dan não concorde com eles e mesmo que a maioria dos Users não concordem são os meus pontos de vista e acho que tenho razão pelos pontos que já referi. Sugeria que le-se com mais atenção os meus anteriores comentarios pois foi bem claro e objectivo... sobre os meus pontos de vista e argumentos.... argumentos validos que ainda não foram desmentidos...


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2010 às 15:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eu sei disso e já referi anteriormente que para mim as destinções do clima de Bordeus á aquele sentido no Norte e centro de Portugal resumem-se a 2 pontos:
> 
> a)ausencia de meses secos climatologicos;
> b)temperaturas minimas  extremas superiores;
> ...






Mesmo que Bordéus registe sempre num ano meses secos, nunca são os mesmos meses de forma regular e consistente para considerá-los meses secos climatológicos, compreende? São climas semelhantes, mas não propriamente os mesmos.


Porto- Csb
Bordeaux- Cfc




SocioMeteo disse:


> O que é que isso tem demais existirem espécies de Carvalhos no Norte de Marrocos em altitude o que é que isso prova???, onde quer chegar??? Esse seu arguemento so vem provar uma coisa a influencia do clima Temperado ate é visível abaixo das Latitudes 36º em algumas situações particulares  o que ainda reforça mais o meu ponto de vista sem querer com esse seu argumento so acaba por me dar razão



Eu disse e voltei a dizer (para não deixar quaisquer dúvidas), que também existem carvalhos nas zonas baixas do Norte de Marrocos ( e dei exemplos), mas o Sociometeo pelos vistos, não viu ou não quis entender. 
Espero que tenha sido a primeira opção!









SocioMeteo disse:


> Já apresentei os meus pontos de vista mesmo que o Dan não concorde com eles e mesmo que a maioria dos Users não concordem são os meus pontos de vista e acho que tenho razão pelos pontos que já referi. Sugeria que le-se com mais atenção os meus anteriores comentarios pois foi bem claro e objectivo... sobre os meus pontos de vista e argumentos.... argumentos validos que ainda não foram desmentidos...



Infelizmente o que tem sido mais vulgar aqui, tem sido desmentir os seus pontos de vista/opiniões com factos, em vez de avançarmos mais no sentido de partilhar referências científicas de sua parte (para então quem sabe rever esses factos). 
Acho contudo que nesta última intervenção já se registou uma melhoria na argumentação de sua parte.


----------



## belem (1 Dez 2010 às 15:23)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Relativo á vegetação: o Jardim Botânico de Amesterdão tem espécies exóticas subtropicais impensáveis para aquela região, o mesmo se passa com Sintra, Sintra é um autentico Jardim botânico a maioria das espécies que la se encontram foram trazidas das diversas expedições colónias portuguesas e até inglesas  muitas delas do Norte de África ou mesmo da Ásia.



O Jardim Botânico de Amesterdão tem bananeiras, seringueiras, aucubas e fetos arbóreos ( destes últimos tanto  nativos como não) a crescerem ao ar livre todo o ano como em Sintra? E com alguns exemplares a fazerem-no de forma selvagem?
E já agora na zona de Amesterdão existe alguma zona ( não precisa de ser a maior parte do território) *com florestas nativas com várias espécies subtropicais de laurissilva?*


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> eu sei disso e já referi anteriormente que para mim as destinções do clima de Bordeus á aquele sentido no Norte e centro de Portugal resumem-se a 2 pontos:
> 
> a)ausencia de meses secos climatologicos;
> b)temperaturas minimas  extremas superiores;



Nos valores de temperatura, as diferenças não se ficam apenas pelas mínimas extremas, também as máximas no Inverno são bem mais baixas. Nas cidades do litoral centro e norte, onde é que podemos encontrar máximas inferiores a 0ºC como é habitual ocorrer algumas vezes em Bordéus?


----------



## Golden Fields (1 Dez 2010 às 18:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nessas zonas não apresentam meses secos devido a altitude é por isso que essas zonas são consideradas clima temperado  aliás o clima temperado Marítimo não tem  relação directa com a Neve alias neve muito mais nos Balcãs ou mesmo nas montanhas do Sul de França ou da Turquia do que neva por exemplo na Irlanda o clima temperado Marítimo é um clima sujeito a mais massas de ar marítimas e não continentais como acontece em quase toda a faixa Oeste da Península.



Obviamente que serras de grande altitude neva. No Kilimanjaro quase em cima do Equador neva estando em redor de extensas savanas :|
E sim apresentam meses secos a extrema maioria das nossas serras. 
Na Irlanda neva todos os Invernos seja junto ao mar onde quer que seja, de uma ponta à outra do país. E o clima de Portugal não tem nada a ver com a Irlanda. Se a Irlanda tivesse as horas de sol do Norte de Portugal eram felizes da vida, mas não, têm aquele semi-persistente tempo cinzento, de chuviscos e frio o ano inteiro que tu adoras e queres impingir a Portugal. No, thanks. Chegas até ao ridículo de querer comparar Braga, uma das mais setentrionais cidades portuguesas com Bordéus, uma das cidades francesas mais meridionais e que mesmo assim apresenta tal histórico. O Norte e Centro Litoral de Portugal climaticamente não tem nada a ver nem com Galizas, Cantabrias, Países Bascos ou Bordéus. As últimas são climas marítimas. O Norte e Centro Litoral não.
Bordéus não tem meses secos nenhuns, nem Bilbao, nem Corunha. 





frederico disse:


> Isso é falso. Veja por exemplo a distribuição da precipitação em Cork, na Irlanda:
> 
> http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=328
> 
> ...



Fiz confusão com o continental em que chove mais no Verão até. De base, o clima marítimo tem chuva regular ao longo do ano inteiro, coisa que no mediterrânico felizmente não acontece. A nossa economia, o turismo, etc agradece. Se estamos entre os 20 países mais visitados do mundo bem podemos agadecer ao nosso abençoado clima.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Dez 2010 às 21:59)

Dan disse:


> Nos valores de temperatura, as diferenças não se ficam apenas pelas mínimas extremas, também as máximas no Inverno são bem mais baixas. Nas cidades do litoral centro e norte, onde é que podemos encontrar máximas inferiores a 0ºC como é habitual ocorrer algumas vezes em Bordéus?



_“Nos valores de temperatura, as diferenças não se ficam apenas pelas mínimas extremas, também as máximas no Inverno são bem mais baixas. Nas cidades do litoral centro e norte, onde é que podemos encontrar máximas inferiores a 0ºC como é habitual ocorrer algumas vezes em Bordéus?”…. _


O que acabou de dizer é tão verdade como é verdade Bordéus ter durante os meses de Inverno nºs de dias bem frequentes com temperaturas máximas superiores a 14,15º graus, não acontece uma vez de vez em quando mas acontece todos os anos todos os meses de Inverno algo que é impossível ou muito difícil de acontecer em países como a Irlanda, Bélgica , Holanda ou Dinamarca por outro lado essa situação de Bordéus ter esses tais dias com temperaturas máximas inferiores a 0º não invalida que por exemplo a temperatura media mensal em Janeiro seja de 6,5º apenas 2,2º graus mais baixa que a de Braga que é de 8,7º graus e mais que a diferença da temperatura media anual seja de apenas 1º graus…. Logo na minha modesta e muito pessoal opinião  não é a nível de a temperatura que haja uma distinção significativa que distinga o clima de ambas regiões  mas é assim isto é sua a minha opinião eu ainda continuou achar que o clima do Norte e Centro de Portugal mesmo tendo 2 meses climatológicos secos do tipo CSB tem muito mais em comum com o clima desta região francesa do que propriamente com o clima do interior da Turquia também do tipo Csb lol sou mesmo Tonto mas o que se pode fazer são mania.
Acho que relativo a esta questão também deveria reinar o bom senso e também penso que não ficaria mal a muitos Users admitirem a influencia marítima do tipo Atlântica que o nosso clima tem e algumas semelhanças evidentes com climas de regiões que ficam geograficamente próximas acho que não é vergonha nenhuma nem desprimor nenhum… Continuar a fazer querer que a Figueira da Foz Nazaré ou a Praia do Moledo são Rivieras Mediterrânicas Lol é que no meu ponto de vista não faz nenhum sentido… mas isto sou … eu também não tenho problema nenhum em admitir que principalmente o Baixo Alentejo e Algarve e tem aspectos idênticos ao clima sentido no Norte de Marrocos mas mesmo assim o clima do Norte de Marrocos tem características totalmente diferentes do clima da Argélia ou da Tunísia.
Eu fiz a comparação entre Braga e Bordéus pois penso que ambas já são influenciadas por algum fenómeno de Interioridade que faz terem temperaturas mais altas ou mais baixas que cidades junto a costa mas por exemplo posso comparar a cidade do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo com a cidade de Biarritiz e as semelhanças e pontos em comum continuem a ser imensos e os pontos que os separa apenas estes 2 que eu sempre referi.


----------



## duero (1 Dez 2010 às 22:11)

Golden Fields disse:


> Obviamente que serras de grande altitude neva. No Kilimanjaro quase em cima do Equador neva estando em redor de extensas savanas :|
> E sim apresentam meses secos a extrema maioria das nossas serras.
> Na Irlanda neva todos os Invernos seja junto ao mar onde quer que seja, de uma ponta à outra do país. E o clima de Portugal não tem nada a ver com a Irlanda. Se a Irlanda tivesse as horas de sol do Norte de Portugal eram felizes da vida, mas não, têm aquele semi-persistente tempo cinzento, de chuviscos e frio o ano inteiro que tu adoras e queres impingir a Portugal. No, thanks. Chegas até ao ridículo de querer comparar Braga, uma das mais setentrionais cidades portuguesas com Bordéus, uma das cidades francesas mais meridionais e que mesmo assim apresenta tal histórico. O Norte e Centro Litoral de Portugal climaticamente não tem nada a ver nem com Galizas, Cantabrias, Países Bascos ou Bordéus. As últimas são climas marítimas. O Norte e Centro Litoral não.
> Bordéus não tem meses secos nenhuns, nem Bilbao, nem Corunha.
> ...




*Na Irlanda neva todos os Invernos seja junto ao mar onde quer que seja,*

En Irlanda es dificil ver nevar. Ciudades como Dublín pueden tener muchos años sin nada de nieve. Hay mas días de nieve en Madrid que en Dublín.

Y en la costa occidental aún menos. Ciudades como Cork es mas dificil que nieve que en Dublín, y los días de nieve de esa ciudad son los mismos que pueda tener Badajoz. La temperatura media de invierno esta sobre 6ºC, y las mínimas son altas, acontece que tiene máximas bajas. Un día de invierno puede ser 8ºC de máxima y 4ºC de mínima allí.

A veces nieva en el interior y en las zonas montañosas, pero la nieve no dura mucho. Puede llegar a Marzo en alguna montaña, pero no creo que ni llegue a mitad de abril.

Y mismo a 90 kms de la frontera portuguesa hay nieve todo el año, de Enero a Diciembre, y eso no acontece en Irlanda, y no creo que aconteza ni en Escocia.

Las temperaturas mínimas no son muy bajas. 

El clima irlandes es muy húmedo, pero muy templado tanto en invierno como en verano, a mi personalmente no me gusta, prefiero los contrastes.


----------



## duero (1 Dez 2010 às 22:18)

A cidade onde moro, na Ribeira do Douro, na mesma latitude que Porto, aprox.

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=1239

Nao deixa de ser un clima mediterraneo.


----------



## duero (1 Dez 2010 às 22:21)

belem disse:


> O Jardim Botânico de Amesterdão tem bananeiras, seringueiras, aucubas e fetos arbóreos ( destes últimos tanto  nativos como não) a crescerem ao ar livre todo o ano como em Sintra? E com alguns exemplares a fazerem-no de forma selvagem?
> E já agora na zona de Amesterdão existe alguma zona ( não precisa de ser a maior parte do território) *com florestas nativas com várias espécies subtropicais de laurissilva?*



Amsterdao nao sei, mais tenho sentido que no Suloeste da Irlanda ha madroños (Arbutus unedo) totalmente naturais, nao jardins botanicos, se nao que fican na natureza, e tamben tenho sentido que ha outras especies pequenas como helechos, que sao moito semelhantes aos da laurisilva.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Dez 2010 às 22:37)

Golden Fields disse:


> Obviamente que serras de grande altitude neva. No Kilimanjaro quase em cima do Equador neva estando em redor de extensas savanas :|
> E sim apresentam meses secos a extrema maioria das nossas serras.
> Na Irlanda neva todos os Invernos seja junto ao mar onde quer que seja, de uma ponta à outra do país. E o clima de Portugal não tem nada a ver com a Irlanda. Se a Irlanda tivesse as horas de sol do Norte de Portugal eram felizes da vida, mas não, têm aquele semi-persistente tempo cinzento, de chuviscos e frio o ano inteiro que tu adoras e queres impingir a Portugal. No, thanks. Chegas até ao ridículo de querer comparar Braga, uma das mais setentrionais cidades portuguesas com Bordéus, uma das cidades francesas mais meridionais e que mesmo assim apresenta tal histórico. O Norte e Centro Litoral de Portugal climaticamente não tem nada a ver nem com Galizas, Cantabrias, Países Bascos ou Bordéus. As últimas são climas marítimas. O Norte e Centro Litoral não.
> Bordéus não tem meses secos nenhuns, nem Bilbao, nem Corunha.
> ...



Penso como lhe disse que o fenómeno da Neve não é representativo ou definitivo das distinções do clima no distrito do Porto também neva todos os anos no distrito de Braga ou Vila Real também neva todos e todos os anos pessoas que pensam como você fingem nos Media que esses acontecimentos so acontecem de 10 em 10 anos ou de 20 em 20 anos. 
È o um facto que os fenómenos de Neve na Irlanda são muito menores que por exemplo em regiões que apresentam climas mediterrânicos lol isso é um facto…. 
E depois é mentira que eu tenha dito que o clima Irlandês tinha muitas semelhanças com o clima sentido a Norte e centro de Portugal Nada a haver… LOL não falo por falar meu caro…. O que eu disse é que a própria divisão do clima Marítimo na classificação climática de Koppen está mal feita no meu ponto de vista, penso que o clima Irlandês não tem muitos  aspectos  em comum o clima português nem com o clima do Oeste Sul Francês nem com o clima da Cantábria e passo lhe a explicar porquê:
É impossível a Irlanda ter temperaturas de 35º graus mas em Bordéus elas chegam quase todos os anos aos 40º caso você não saiba o mesmo se passa na Cantábria, claro que aqui temos de ter em conta o factor de interiorização…possivelmente a temperatura chega com mais facilidade aos 35º40º em Bordéus que chega em Biarritiz pela mesma razão que os 40º graus são muito mais raros de se antigirem no Porto que em Vila Real ou em Braga…. ;
A distribuição da percipitação é diferente totalmente diferente do que acontece na Cantábria ou Oeste sul(região de Bordéus) em França;
É impossível a Irlanda em meses de Fevereiro e Março ter dias de sol que podem ultrapassar os 17º,18º graus isso é mais que frequente na Cantábria ou Oeste sul(região de Bordéus) em França a semelhança do que acontece em no Norte e Centro Portugal ;
O clima irlandês tem pequeníssimas amplitudes térmicas;

Fica é difícil arranjar aspectos idênticos as 2 regiões

Enfim o clima Irlandês é extremamente parecido na sua essência com o clima Açoreano mas muito mais frio… LOl(atenção não estou a dizer que são iguais nada haver) ou seja são climas com estações do ano praticamente indefinidas no Inverno a temperatura em Dublin é de 5º graus em Janeiro no mês mais quente Agosto é de 15º graus isso acontece em Bordéus???? Os dias de chuva no Verão com 11º 12º graus de máxima são comuns  LOL nestas regiões que lhe disse não existem.
Por isso é que reforço o que disse não concordo  com classificação climática de Koppen relativo aos climas Temperados Martimos e suas fronteiras;(E MUITO MENOS ACHO QUE O CLIMA SENTIDO NO NORTE E CENTRO DE PORTUGAL SEJA IGUAL AO SENTIDO NO INTERIOR DA TURQUIA LOL SO PORQUE TÊM 2 MESES SECOS MESMO QUE TUDO O RESTO SEJA DIFERENTE... TEM PIADA QUE NINGUEM COMENTA ESTA INCOERENCIA LOL PORQUE SERÁ???)

a)	temos o Eixo entre Norte Centro de Portugal até Nantes englobando todo o Norte Litoral de Espanha em que deveria existir um clima tipo para esta região poderia mesmo ter um nome o Mar Mediterraneo não batizou um tipo de clima??? Então este clima poderia-se chamar clima Cantábrico ou algo do género,porquê??? Porque toda a esta região possui muitos aspectos em comum ou melhor são muito mais os aspectos que tem em comum do que aqueles que tem em separado;
b)	temos o clima sentido nas Ilhas Britânicas, Bélgica,Holanda,Costa Norte da Alemanha,costa sul da Noruega…. Regiões com características muito idênticas entre si e esses tais dias de chuva miudinha e dias cinzentos prolongandos bem como distribuição da precipitação, valores da temperatura anuais inferiores aos 10º graus … enfim etc etc etc   
é o que acho e reforço isso
Epah mas também acho o máximo é que o Golden ainda vai mais longe numa atitude muito radical tenta ainda desvalorizar que em Portugal existem zonas mesmo com clima atlântico como foi apresentado no Mapa, atrapalhando-se com os argumentos género dizer essa da Neve… Lol de acordo com o Mapa aqui Postado pelo Frederico zonas como Alto Minho,Serra da Estrela serra do Caramulo sei lá região de Viseu já apresentam esse tal pré-requisito de não ter meses secos… LOL por isso veja bem…. Que o mesmo apesar de tudo o clima Marítimo existe em algumas regiões de Portugal oficialmente… se podermos dizer assim…ate como por exemplo o Belem e muito bem já explicou aqui...

_Fiz confusão com o continental em que chove mais no Verão até. De base, o clima marítimo tem chuva regular ao longo do ano inteiro, coisa que no mediterrânico felizmente não acontece. A nossa economia, o turismo, etc agradece. Se estamos entre os 20 países mais visitados do mundo bem podemos agadecer ao nosso abençoado clima. [/QUOTE]_


Ahahaha não se iluda… isso é uma ilusão muito portuguesa que eu chamo o Mito do Melhor clima do Mundo…. Diga lá a um Inglês ou a um alemão para ir a banhos na Nazaré ou no Meco ou em Peniche… em pleno mês de Agosto com vagas de 3,4,5 metros e temperatura da agua fria---- vai ver o que ele lhe diz… Mas pensa ou está convencido que ai a sua Figueira da Foz é Benidorm??? Ou Corfu???? Ou alguma praia de Malta??? Lol deixe lá isso na sua região junto a costa os verões são uma treta desagraveis ventosos a a agua é fria….ondas são grandes…. Neblinas frequentes os verões podem por vezes durar 2,3 meses… quer comparar estas condições com o Mediterrâneo ???lol nem sonhe… e a prova está que nenhum inglês vem a banhos para o Norte e centro de Portugal já pensou nisso??? Ok vem fazer turismo cultural histórico ate religioso como se faz em qualquer região europeia…mas você não ve ingleses ou alemães etc muito menos povos mediterrânicos a banhos em nazarés figueiras espinhos etc não vê ponto porque os turistas não são Dahhhssss eles fazem isso somente no Algarve… 
A sua concepção de divisão de climas e muito rígida você pensa assim bem estou em Tuy tenho clima martimo vou para para Valença tenho clima mediterrâneo lol essa visão não faz sentido…. Nenhum dizer que o clima do Porto ou de Viana não tem nada em comum com o clima da Corunha ou de Gijon ou de Bilbau não tem o mínimo de sentido e ate aqueles que aqui neste fórum debatem comigo acabam por concordar com isto… so por isto faz sentido e é a verdade… não uma fantasia que nos venderam… o pais é que lhe andou a Impigir o Mito do Melhor clima do Mundo durante imenso tempo… so revela a falta de auto-estima e a mania que somos especiais que nos portugueses enquanto sociedade temos.


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 22:47)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eu fiz a comparação entre Braga e Bordéus pois penso que ambas já são influenciadas por algum fenómeno de Interioridade que faz terem temperaturas mais altas ou mais baixas que cidades junto a costa mas por exemplo posso comparar a cidade do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo com a cidade de Biarritiz e as semelhanças e pontos em comum continuem a ser imensos e os pontos que os separa apenas estes 2 que eu sempre referi.



Pode não concordar com a classificação de climática de Köppen-Geiger, mas existem outras. Terá que pesquisar, pode ser que encontre uma com que esteja mais de acordo. O que não vale a pena é tentar criar uma nova divisão climática só aplicável segundo os seus critérios.

Deixo aqui um mapa com a divisão climática segundo Troll/Paffen.


----------



## Pek (1 Dez 2010 às 22:58)

Un apunte: en Cantabria JAMÁS se han alcanzado los 40 ºC. Temperatura máxima absoluta en Santander: 37,6 ºC (30 de junio de 1968). La media de las máximas en Santander (1971-2000) para el mes de julio es de 23,1 ºC.

 Para Burdeos, la media de las máximas de julio en el período 1971-2000 ya sube hasta los 26,4 ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (1 Dez 2010 às 23:11)

Pek disse:


> Un apunte: en Cantabria JAMÁS se han alcanzado los 40 ºC. Temperatura máxima absoluta en Santander: 37,6 ºC (30 de junio de 1968). La media de las máximas en Santander (1971-2000) para el mes de julio es de 23,1 ºC.
> 
> Para Burdeos, la media de las máximas de julio en el período 1971-2000 ya sube hasta los 26,4 ºC.



Ahaha ok erro meu eu refiro-me a Cantabria para me referir a todo Norte espanhol desde da Galiza até ao Pais Basco... não me refiro apenas a região autonoma da Cantabria...


----------



## Dan (1 Dez 2010 às 23:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Por isso é que reforço o que disse não concordo  com classificação climática de Koppen relativo aos climas Temperados Martimos e suas fronteiras;(E MUITO MENOS ACHO QUE O CLIMA SENTIDO NO NORTE E CENTRO DE PORTUGAL SEJA IGUAL AO SENTIDO NO INTERIOR DA TURQUIA LOL SO PORQUE TÊM 2 MESES SECOS MESMO QUE TUDO O RESTO SEJA DIFERENTE... TEM PIADA QUE NINGUEM COMENTA ESTA INCOERENCIA LOL PORQUE SERÁ???)



Mas que localidades no interior da Turquia? 
Na Turquia há uma grande variedade de climas, existem locais com clima mediterrâneo, mas o país não é todo assim.


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2010 às 00:52)

Uma divisão a nivel microclimatio da peninsula, de acordo com a minha opinião:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-A zona do litoral N/NW, uma area de transição entre o macroclima mediterraneo e o temperado maritimo, englobando zonas representativas dos dois macroclimas.
-Litoral centro de Portugal, zona de transição entre o litoral norte e o interior.
-Interior/meseta, com um clima de tendencias continentais...invernos frios e verões quentes, com regimes pluviometricos que conseguem em alguns casos ter caracter semi continental.
-Interior S/SW, verões quentes e longos e invernos pouco frios e relativamente humidos....flora marcadamente mediterranea.
-Litoral NE, com um clima mediterraneo em que os invernos são frescos e humidos e os verões pouco quentes e secos, flora marcadamente mediterranea.
-Litoral SW/S/SE, verões longos, quentes e secos e dos invernos mais quentes da Europa....invernos que são relativamente humidos, excepto no SE da Andaluzia...flora marcadamente mediterranea/xerofila com a presença de culturas tropicais.


----------



## frederico (2 Dez 2010 às 01:17)

Atenção Golden, 

o clima da maior parte da Galiza não difere muito do clima que ocorre no Minho, Douro Litoral e Beira Litoral Norte.

Na Galiza também há meses secos, excepto nas áreas montanhosas ou próximas das vertentes ocidentais das serras, tal como sucede no Minho.

Por exemplo, A Corunha tem dois meses secos:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1387&k=gal

Ourense tem dois meses secos:

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1690A&k=gal

Mas Vigo ou Santiago já não têm meses secos.

*A única região da Península Ibérica onde não há indiscutivelmente meses secos é uma faixa litoral que começa no norte da Galiza e se estende até aos Pirinéus.* Inclui o Principado das Astúrias, Cantábria, o País Basco ou parte de Navarra. 

No Minho e no seu prolongamento natural até à região a norte da Ria de Aveiro, bem como na maior parte da Galiza, não há meses secos nas zonas mais altas voltadas para a costa. Nas regiões do litoral onde há meses secos, ou nas vertentes orientais da muralha de montanhas que separa o litoral do interior, há um ou dois meses secos, mas devido aos seguintes factores, e conforme Orlando Ribeiro salienta, a paisagem permanece verde todo o ano e a região faz parte da vasta área Eurossiberiana devido aos seguintes factores:

- os elevados valores de precipitação durante a maior parte do ano permitem que os solos tenham bons níveis de humidade, mesmo à superfície, durante parte substancial da estação seca;

- os nevoeiros matinais são frequentes, especialmente junto à costa;

- por vezes, Agosto ou Julho podem ter bons níveis de precipitação, acima dos 40 ou 50 mm;

- nos dois meses secos, regra geral, há em média 4 a 6 dias por mês com precipitação, e precipitações médias médias mensais acima dos 20 mm;

- as temperaturas médias mensais são bem mais baixas que nas regiões mais meridionais e do interior;

Assim, temos como espécie arbórea dominante o _Quercus robur_ no litoral norte, mesmo junto à costa. A sul do Mondego, o _Quercus robur_ já é mais comum nas zonas montanhosas, ou seja, o seu habitat sobe em altitude.


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 02:32)

frederico disse:


> A única região da Península Ibérica onde não há indiscutivelmente meses secos é uma faixa litoral que começa no norte da Galiza e se estende até aos Pirinéus. Inclui o Principado das Astúrias, Cantábria, o País Basco ou parte de Navarra.



 1.No sólo la franja litoral, también la zona interior y la zona montañosa cantábrica. Ejemplo:

Amieva-Restaño (700 m. Zona interior y montañosa del este de Asturias. 1961-2003), precipitación en mm:

Junio:.............. 99
Julio:............... 84
Agosto:........... 89
Septiembre:... 120


 2. Muchas zonas del Pirineo Central, Oriental y comarcas interiores de Cataluña tienen un *máximo de precipitación estival *. Los veranos son muy húmedos. Ejemplos:


Ripoll (Girona, 580 m.)

En...........29
Fb...........42
Mr...........62
Ab...........66
*My..........107
Jn...........108
Jl.............89
Ag...........117*
Sp...........105
Oc...........75
Nv............64
Dc............59
An...........923


Camprodon (Girona, 950 m)

En.......43
Fb.......64
Mr.......70
Ab......100
*My......126
Jn.......150
Jl........102
Ag......120*
Sp......107
Oc..... 106
Nv......102
Dc.......64
An......1154


 Con zonas de régimen de temperaturas y precipitación casi centroeuropeo:

Adrall (Lleida, 630 m)

En.......0'0.....30
Fb.......2,0.....32
Mr.......5,4.....49
Ab...... 7'0.....50
My......11'3....73
Jn.......15,3....69
Jl........17,9....52
Ag......17,1....74
Sp......14,7....73
Oc.......9,8.....52
Nv.......4,1.....48
Dc.......0,9.....44
An.......8,8.....646 


 Y así muchos más ejemplos...

Una cosa importante, en la zona cantábrica (desde el límite entre las provincias de Lugo y A Coruña hasta San Sebastián e Irún) también destacan las escasas horas de sol, el alto número de días nublados o cubiertos y un alto número de días de precipitación veraniega. Todo ello distingue esa zona de la fachada occidental gallega (Rías Baixas fundamentalmente) más allá de las precipitaciones veraniegas en sentido estricto (que también). Ejemplo (*horas de sol julio; horas de sol anuales; días despejados julio; días despejados anuales; días de precipitación mayor o igual a 1 mm en julio.* Todo del período 1971-2000):

- Vigo:............................. 296; 2212; 13; 92; 5
- Asturias Aeropuerto:.... 177; 1702;..   4; 40; 8
- Santander:................... 189; 1638;..   5; 38; 7
- Bilbao:.......................... 188; 1584;..   5; 35; 7
- San Sebastián:............ 192; 1695;..  4;  37; 10

- Cardiff (Reino Unido)..... 203; 1518;..  -;.  --; 9. Lo pongo para comparar

Por tanto, queda claro que las localidades de la cornisa cantábrica tienen muchas menos horas de sol, menos días despejados y, por tanto, más nublados y cubiertos y más días de precipitación en verano; pareciéndose en todo ello ,mucho más a ciudades británicas que a otras de la fachada occidental y suroccidental gallega (y supongo que lo mismo sucede con el noroeste de Portugal). Y he cogido una ciudad británica de la costa occidental (Gales), de una influencia atlántica y una pluviosidad mucho más marcada y elevada que la oriental. Es decir, la Cornisa Cantábrica posee sin duda un clima oceánico puro, mientras que la fachada occidental y suroccidental gallega posee un clima más de transición u oceánico con ciertas influencias o tintes mediterráneos (con sus zonas concretas que escapan a esa generalidad, por supuesto).

 Abraços


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2010 às 09:57)

stormy disse:


> Uma divisão a nivel microclimatio da peninsula, de acordo com a minha opinião:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Já agora gostaria que o SocioMeteo comentasse esta subdivisão, tal como os restantes, de modo a compreeendermos de melhor modo o ponto de vista de cada um e as duvidas que podemos ter no que toca á classificação macroclimatica, que segue parametros mais gerais


----------



## Pek (2 Dez 2010 às 11:37)

En mi opinión (lo de Portugal lo dejo exactamente igual que como lo puso Stormy en su mapa pues no conozco el clima tan bien como vosotros) y SIN tener en cuenta las cordilleras y áreas más montañosas como clima aparte:






1. Clima oceánico puro
2. Clima templado continental
3. Clima oceánico de transición
4. Clima mediterráneo continentalizado de invierno frío y verano fresco
5. Clima mediterráneo continentalizado de invierno frío y verano cálido
6. Clima mediterráneo de invierno fresco y verano cálido
7. Clima de transición entre el oceánico de transición y el mediterráneo de invierno fresco y verano cálido.
8. Clima mediterráneo de invierno templado y verano cálido
9. Clima mediterráneo subdesértico
10. Clima mediterráneo levantino de máximo otoñal
11. Clima mediterráneo suboceánico de verano húmedo (muy parecido al del NO de Italia, por ejemplo)


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2010 às 12:35)

Ajustando o meu mapa ao do Pek, ficaria algo como isto:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-Litoral N/NW, clima oceanico.
-Litoral NW, clima de transição entre o oceanico e o mediterraneo.
-Interior N, clima de caracter continental, invernos frios, verões quentes.
-Litoral NE, clima mediterraneo de verões pouco quentes e invernos frescos...precipitação bem distribuida.
-Litoral W, sub clima do clima do litoral NW, mais de 2 meses secos, verões moderados e invernos frescos.
-Interior SW, mais de 2 meses secos, verão longo e quente e invernos curtos, humidos e frescos.
-Interior SE/E, invernos frescos a frios e verões quentes, precipitações pouco abundantes ( mas de distrubuição relativamente regular).
-Litoral SW/S/SE, precipitações entre 300 e 700mm, verões longos secos e quentes ( 3 a 6 meses com Tmed>19º), invernos curtos quentes ( Tmed do mes mais frio >10) e não muito humidos e insolação muito elevada...precipitação de regime torrencial nos meses out-abr.


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2010 às 13:40)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sou mesmo Tonto mas o que se pode fazer são mania.




Ok.





SocioMeteo disse:


> Acho que relativo a esta questão também deveria reinar o bom senso e também penso que não ficaria mal a muitos Users admitirem a influencia marítima do tipo Atlântica que o nosso clima tem e algumas semelhanças evidentes com climas de regiões que ficam geograficamente próximas acho que não é vergonha nenhuma nem desprimor nenhum… Continuar a fazer querer que a Figueira da Foz Nazaré ou a Praia do Moledo são Rivieras Mediterrânicas Lol é que no meu ponto de vista não faz nenhum sentido…




Que me lembre ninguém disse que a Figueira da Foz e a praia do Moledo eram Rivieras mediterrânicas. 
Quanto à influência do Atlântico no clima de Portugal ninguém a andou a esconder  ( para quê?) apenas se falou em divisões climáticas segundo critérios científicos oficialmente e internacionalmente aceites.
E o que acontece afinal,  é que o clima mediterrânico tem preponderância em Portugal continental, sobre outros climas.


----------



## stormy (2 Dez 2010 às 13:50)

belem disse:


> Ok.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Belem...eu e o Pek andamos a fazer umas subdivisões simples...gostaria que tambem desses opinião, tal como o SocioMeteo, para conseguirmos entender melhor o ponto de vista dele e o nosso...tornar isto o mais cientifico e linear possivel


----------



## belem (2 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

stormy disse:


> Belem...eu e o Pek andamos a fazer umas subdivisões simples...gostaria que tambem desses opinião, tal como o SocioMeteo, para conseguirmos entender melhor o ponto de vista dele e o nosso...tornar isto o mais cientifico e linear possivel



A meu ver, já não há muito mais coisa a dizer sobre isso, bastando consultar os trabalhos que foram postados aqui no tópico.
Alguns até de forma repetida.
Tanto se fala de vegetação climácica, dados termopluviométricos como até de organização espacial ( seja de agricultura, seja de tipo de povoamentos,etc...).
Se o assunto fossem regiões específicas pouco ou mal estudadas ( que ainda há muitas assim em Portugal) eu ainda tentava fazer alguma divisão, agora assim a traços em áreas tão grandes é um pouco complicado, embora já hajam versões oficiais e científicas sobre o assunto que apresentam um rigor aceitável.




duero disse:


> Amsterdao nao sei, mais tenho sentido que no Suloeste da Irlanda ha madroños (Arbutus unedo) totalmente naturais, nao jardins botanicos, se nao que fican na natureza, e tamben tenho sentido que ha outras especies pequenas como helechos, que sao moito semelhantes aos da laurisilva.



Não se pode comparar em termos de amenidade o clima do Sudoeste da Irlanda com o de Amesterdão.
Mas ainda assim os medronheiros têm muito menos exigências térmicas que a maior parte das outras plantas de laurissilva para não dizer das plantas subtropicais e até tropicais  que crescem nos jardins de Sintra.
Mas por acaso o medronheiro até é uma espécie bem representada em Sintra, onde partilha o habitat de forma natural com espécies ainda mais sensíveis ao frio.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:00)

Este evento que temos vivido nos ultimos dias so prova aquilo que tenho estado a referir a grande exposição do nosso clima a influencias atlanticas bem como a barreira e divisão que muito se ignora entre Ocidente e Oriente europeu... principalmente muito visivel no sul da europa... temos nos nevões que fazem de corar de espanto os mais cepticos em 6 distritos de Portugal e na Grecia as temperaturas andam acima dos 24º graus.... 
este evento so prova que aquilo que a meses ando a dizer... isto não signfica que daqui a umas semanas não esteja um frio de rachar na grecia e aqui eteja bem mais ameno


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 02:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Este evento que temos vivido nos ultimos dias so prova aquilo que tenho estado a referir a grande exposição do nosso clima a influencias atlanticas bem como a barreira e divisão que muito se ignora entre Ocidente e Oriente europeu... principalmente muito visivel no sul da europa... temos nos nevões que fazem de corar de espanto os mais cepticos em 6 distritos de Portugal e na Grecia as temperaturas andam acima dos 24º graus....
> este evento so prova que aquilo que a meses ando a dizer... isto não signfica que daqui a umas semanas não esteja um frio de rachar na grecia e aqui eteja bem mais ameno



SocioMeteo,

já leu o livro que lhe recomendei?


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:25)

frederico disse:


> SocioMeteo,
> 
> já leu o livro que lhe recomendei?



esta-se a referir a que autor??? se não se importar coloque aqui novamente... pois já tem tantos posts este topico  é aquele do A.Ribeiro que definem a existencia de um clima Galaico/português???


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 02:34)

SocioMeteo disse:


> esta-se a referir a que autor??? se não se importar coloque aqui novamente... pois já tem tantos posts este topico  é aquele do A.Ribeiro que definem a existencia de um clima Galaico/português???



_Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico_, de Orlando Ribeiro


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 02:56)

frederico disse:


> _Portugal, o Mediterrâneo e o Atlântico_, de Orlando Ribeiro



Penso que o paradigma defendido por Orlando Ribeiro vai um pouco contra aquele paradigma que eu defendo e acredito.. enquanto Orlando Ribeiro previligia a influencia mediterranica predominante no nosso pais quer a nivel climatico geografico e cultural... eu pessoalmente acredito defendo e fundamento-me praticamente no oposto... acredito que Portugal tem uma grande influencia atlantica que se suplanta á mediterranica e que na minha opinião foi ignorada esquecida e desprezada na consciencia social e cientifica portuguesa talvez Orlando Ribeiro tenha sido um dos responsaveis por isso mesmo... 


Consigo-lhe fundamentar todos os meus pontos de vista com argumentos factuais.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Penso que o paradigma defendido por Orlando Ribeiro vai um pouco contra aquele paradigma que eu defendo e acredito.. enquanto Orlando Ribeiro previligia a influencia mediterranica predominante no nosso pais quer a nivel climatico geografico e cultural... eu pessoalmente acredito defendo e fundamento-me praticamente no oposto... acredito que Portugal tem uma grande influencia atlantica que se suplanta á mediterranica e que na minha opinião foi ignorada esquecida e desprezada na consciencia social e cientifica portuguesa talvez Orlando Ribeiro tenha sido um dos responsaveis por isso mesmo...
> 
> 
> Consigo-lhe fundamentar todos os meus pontos de vista com argumentos factuais.



SocioMeteo, garanto-lhe que vai adorar o livro. Para mim é uma obra-prima, o texto está muito bem escrito, o Orlando Ribeiro tem melhor prosa que a maioria dos escritores portugueses contemporâneos. Eu tenho uma edição limitada, com fotos, que me custou mais de 80 euros em 2005, por isso não a empresto a ninguém. Tente arranjar a edição revista e actualizada dos anos 80, com a Suzanne Daveau. 

Se lhe interessam estes temas, passe na Biblioteca Nacional, quando for a Lisboa, e leia este livro. 

Depois avise quando o fizer, aí talvez mude algumas das suas posições, e também fortalecerá outras.

PS: informe-se aqui no fórum, pode ser que alguém tenha uma cópia em segunda que lhe queira vender.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:12)

Eu tenho esta edição:

http://www.wook.pt/ficha/o-mediterraneo-e-o-atlantico-portugal/a/id/102499

O melhor é o Sociometeo arranjar na Biblioteca Nacional.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Penso que o paradigma defendido por Orlando Ribeiro vai um pouco contra aquele paradigma que eu defendo e acredito.. *enquanto Orlando Ribeiro previligia a influencia mediterranica predominante no nosso pais quer a nivel climatico geografico e cultural... eu pessoalmente acredito defendo e fundamento-me praticamente no oposto...* acredito que Portugal tem uma grande influencia atlantica que se suplanta á mediterranica e que na minha opinião foi ignorada esquecida e desprezada na consciencia social e cientifica portuguesa talvez Orlando Ribeiro tenha sido um dos responsaveis por isso mesmo...
> 
> 
> Consigo-lhe fundamentar todos os meus pontos de vista com argumentos factuais.



Mas como sabe isso? Nunca leu nada de Orlando Ribeiro e já tem uma opinião formado sobre o que ele escreveu ou deixou de escrever. Isto é como dizer que Saramago é um excelente escritor ou um péssimo escritor sem nunca ter lido a sua obra.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:18)

frederico disse:


> Eu tenho esta edição:
> 
> http://www.wook.pt/ficha/o-mediterraneo-e-o-atlantico-portugal/a/id/102499
> 
> O melhor é o Sociometeo arranjar na Biblioteca Nacional.



sim frederico vou seguir o seu conselho... talvez seja o presente natal que ofereça a mim proprio eheheh todos os anos compro uma coisa que gosto... sei perfeitamente que Orlando Ribeiro foi o grande percussor da geografia portuguesa enquanto ciencia... concerteza irei aprender algo com o este autor... terei de ter sempre muita humildade intelectual perante tal obra... depois digo-lhe o que achei do livro...


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:22)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sim frederico vou seguir o seu conselho... talvez seja o presente natal que ofereça a mim proprio eheheh todos os anos compro uma coisa que gosto... sei perfeitamente que Orlando Ribeiro foi o grande percussor da geografia portuguesa enquanto ciencia... concerteza irei aprender algo com o este autor... terei de ter sempre muita humildade intelectual perante tal obra... depois digo-lhe o que achei do livro...



Esse site que lhe indiquei tem o livro quase a 100 euros, mas eu comprei o meu mais barato numa livraria, exigi um desconto elevado para o comprar e eles fizeram-me.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Dez 2010 às 03:24)

frederico disse:


> Esse site que lhe indiquei tem o livro quase a 100 euros, mas eu comprei o meu mais barato numa livraria, exigi um desconto elevado para o comprar e eles fizeram-me.



vou procurar... pode ser que consiga arranjar a um preço melhor que esta nesse site.


----------



## frederico (3 Dez 2010 às 03:30)

SocioMeteo disse:


> vou procurar... pode ser que consiga arranjar a um preço melhor que esta nesse site.



Com sorte ainda arranja num alfarrabista uma edição dos anos 80 sem as fotos, ficar-lhe-ia 4 ou 5 vezes mais barato. Mas com as fotos tem outra qualidade...


----------



## belem (3 Dez 2010 às 18:24)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Este evento que temos vivido nos ultimos dias so prova aquilo que tenho estado a referir a grande exposição do nosso clima a influencias atlanticas bem como a barreira e divisão que muito se ignora entre Ocidente e Oriente europeu... principalmente muito visivel no sul da europa... temos nos nevões que fazem de corar de espanto os mais cepticos em 6 distritos de Portugal





Mas quem é que está corado de espanto? Por nevar sobretudo nos sítios habituais e em  zonas de altitude? Eu cá ficaria mais espantado que nevasse com a regularidade que neva no litoral Sul desses países considerados tão especiais pelo Sociometeo, aqui em Lisboa para não dizer no litoral algarvio ou até no interior ( como no Sul do Vale do Guadiana, por exemplo)!




SocioMeteo disse:


> e na Grecia as temperaturas andam acima dos 24º graus....
> este evento so prova que aquilo que a meses ando a dizer...









SocioMeteo disse:


> isto não signfica que daqui a umas semanas não esteja um frio de rachar na grecia e aqui eteja bem mais ameno




Então afinal não prova nada.
Não se pode pegar em um evento meteorológico que mais nos convém, para provar alguma coisa a nível climático.






SocioMeteo disse:


> sim frederico vou seguir o seu conselho... talvez seja o presente natal que ofereça a mim proprio eheheh todos os anos compro uma coisa que gosto... sei perfeitamente que Orlando Ribeiro foi o grande percussor da geografia portuguesa enquanto ciencia... concerteza irei aprender algo com o este autor... terei de ter sempre muita humildade intelectual perante tal obra... depois digo-lhe o que achei do livro...



Parabéns por essa atitude.
Penso que só lhe ficou bem.
É um autor devidamente credenciado que estudou a vida inteira o clima de Portugal, portanto penso que deve ser interessante ler as suas obras.


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 04:28)

duero disse:


> *Na Irlanda neva todos os Invernos seja junto ao mar onde quer que seja,*
> 
> En Irlanda es dificil ver nevar. Ciudades como Dublín pueden tener muchos años sin nada de nieve. Hay mas días de nieve en Madrid que en Dublín.
> 
> ...



O clima irlandês é húmido, cinzento e frio/ameno-fresco o ano inteiro.  
A temperatura média das máximas no mês mais quente é de 19º  A máxima histórica é de 29º, o mesmo que a média das máximas em Coimbra, que não é das cidades mais quentes do país 
E volto a dizer, a Irlanda vê neve sempre no Inverno de uma ponta à outra. Embora Cork seja a cidade irlandesa mais meridional e ao nível do mar tornando mais raro tem episódios de neve todos os anos.


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 05:16)

Se estiveres a falar de clima mediterrânico em altitude claro que neva mais que na Irlanda ao nível do mar 

Dentro dos climas existem subclimas, Bordéus está dentro do marítimo com a Irlanda e tem toda a razão para o estar. Desde logo o Norte e Centro de Portugal são bem diversos dentro do clima que se inserem, quanto mais ser igual a Bordéus. O teu complexo com o Norte da Europa é tão espectacular que te dás ao luxo de querer tudo por tudo por para o mesmo saco chutando o Mediterrânico.

A generalidade dos Açores é subtropical. Eu acho piada é casas caiadas, branquinhas nos Açores.. devido à povoação vinda maioritariamente do Alentejo.

O clima mediterrânico caracteriza-se pelo seu tempo extremamente soalheiro na época quente e chuvoso na época fria e é isso que acontece em Portugal inteiro, do Minho ao Algarve. Obviamente que qualquer clima dentro do seu seio tem variações e é isso que acontece por variados factores.

Os livros de geografia das escolas deste país ensinam:

- Clima mediterrânico com influência marítima – Norte e Centro Litoral
- Clima mediterrânico com influência continental – Norte e Centro Interior
- Clima mediterrânico clássico – Sensivelmente desde a Serra dos Candeeiros até à fronteira espanhola

Vê se encaixas de uma vez, na maioria da Galiza, Cantabria, Bordéus, etc não existem meses secos. Nma pequena franja junto à fronteira com Portugal os galegos ainda têm meses secos, mas basta ver que Viana os tem e Vigo niente. E Vigo entre os galegos é o seu sol.

As serras em Portugal na extrema maioria tem meses secos, eu não sei porque é que não choveu então por exemplo quando andaram fogos na Serra da Estrela ou Caramulo este ano, poupavam esforço aos bombeiros. É exactamente onde há mais incidência pluviométrica na Invernia que há mais fogos no Estio.

Estava se a falar de climas, mas já que falas de temperaturas do mar, porque o clima de Portugal e Califórnia é mediterrânico embora sejam banhados pelo Atlântico e Pacífico respectivamente. Assim como a Líbia é desértica e é banhado pelo Mediterrâneo.
A costa ocidental tem a mesma temperatura do mar que o Sul de França.
É muito triste vir falar de cidades que são do mais mediterrânico que possível como Figueira da Foz ou Nazaré, uma com o nome de uma das nossas árvores mediterrânicas, a figueira, a outra aquele cenário que qualquer estrangeiro associa ao mundo mediterrânico – casas branquinhas a subir uma encosta. 
É, os norte europeus vão só para o Algarve, é por isso que vi Tróia por exemplo carregada deles, ou a linha de Cascais, a Figueira da Foz é inundada de espanhóis de Castela, Castelhanos.. ou a região de Aveiro com a sua denominada “Costa da Luz”..


----------



## duero (4 Dez 2010 às 08:23)

Golden Fields disse:


> O clima irlandês é húmido, cinzento e frio/ameno-fresco o ano inteiro.
> A temperatura média das máximas no mês mais quente é de 19º  A máxima histórica é de 29º, o mesmo que a média das máximas em Coimbra, que não é das cidades mais quentes do país
> E volto a dizer, a Irlanda vê neve sempre no Inverno de uma ponta à outra. Embora Cork seja a cidade irlandesa mais meridional e ao nível do mar tornando mais raro tem episódios de neve todos os anos.



El verano irlandes si es bien fresco, con temperatura media de 15 o 16 grados, pero el invierno es ameno.

Las temperaturas invernales de MADRID son mas frias que las de DUBLIN, tanto las mínimas absolutas, como las medias de las mínimas y la media de invierno.

MADRID es clima mediterraneo. Por no hablar de ciudades como LEÓN, BURGOS  o SORIA, todas ellas de clima mediterraneo y con temperaturas medias invernales como las de EDIMBURGO, AMSTERDAM o BRUSELAS.


----------



## duero (4 Dez 2010 às 09:15)

No se que temperatura habrá ahora en Dublin o Cork, pero ahora mismo (10:00, hora española) en la ciudad de Valladolid estamos a -9ºC, y somos un clima meditarraneo.


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 09:25)

duero disse:


> No se que temperatura habrá ahora en Dublin o Cork, pero ahora mismo (10:00, hora española) en la ciudad de Valladolid estamos a -9ºC, y somos un clima meditarraneo.



Dublin está com 1ºC e chuva neste momento.

Valores de mínima e máxima em Dublin nestes últimos dias.

DUBLIN AIRPORT: 
dia 03:-7.1ºC / 2.2ºC
dia 02:-1.5ºC / 1.2ºC
dia 01:-1.6ºC / 0.8ºC
dia 30:-1.6ºC / 3.3ºC
dia 29:-8.4ºC / 3.0ºC
dia 28:-6.4ºC / -1.7ºC


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 09:37)

Alguns dados de DUBLIN AIRPORT (1961-1990)

Temperatura média:

jan	5.0

feb	5.0

mar	6.3

apr	7.9

may	10.5

jun	13.4

jul	15.1

aug	14.9

sep	13.1

oct	10.6

nov	7.0

dec	5.9

year	9.6

mean no. of days with air frost 
jan	6.4

feb	4.9

mar	3.3

apr	1.4

may	0.2

jun	0.0

jul	0.0

aug	0.0

sep	0.0

oct	0.1

nov	3.3

dec	4.8

year	24.3


snow or sleet 
jan	6.0

feb	5.5

mar	4.3

apr	1.7

may	0.3

jun	0.0

jul	0.0

aug	0.0

sep	0.0

oct	0.1

nov	0.9

dec	2.9

year	21.6

snow lying at 0900UTC 
jan	2.1

feb	1.2

mar	0.4

apr	0.0

may	0.0

jun	0.0

jul	0.0

aug	0.0

sep	0.0

oct	0.0

nov	0.1

dec	0.6

year	4.5


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 09:48)

Mas Dublin não tem nenhum mês com temperaturas mínimas médias abaixo dos +2ºC. O Inverno na Irlanda até é muito «ameno», quando comparado com outras regiões europeias.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 11:35)

Artigo muito interessante sobre a presença do sobreiro em Marrocos. O maior bosque de sobreiros do mundo situa-se em Marrocos, nos arredores de uma cidade que já foi portuguesa- Mehdía (São João da Mamora).

http://www.raco.cat/index.php/Scientia/article/viewFile/51854/57817


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Dez 2010 às 12:54)

Golden Fields disse:


> Se estiveres a falar de clima mediterrânico em altitude claro que neva mais que na Irlanda ao nível do mar
> 
> Dentro dos climas existem subclimas, Bordéus está dentro do marítimo com a Irlanda e tem toda a razão para o estar. Desde logo o Norte e Centro de Portugal são bem diversos dentro do clima que se inserem, quanto mais ser igual a Bordéus. O teu complexo com o Norte da Europa é tão espectacular que te dás ao luxo de querer tudo por tudo por para o mesmo saco chutando o Mediterrânico.
> 
> ...



Sem querer ofender susceptibilidades mas a tua argumentação não me traz nada de novo, sem querer dar uma de CR10 ou José Mourinho mas ficas-te sem argumentos... é o que eu penso... julgo que o Mapa apresentado pelo Stormmy e corrigido pelo Pek ilustra bem até onde a influencia atlantica chega no territorio português se tu queres ignora-la ou fingir que ela não existe isso é contigo é opção tua.... 
Outra coisa nem queiras comparar Troia com Espinho,Figueira da Foz ou Nazaré... Lol alias as diferenças entre Troia/Arrabida e Sesimbra( estas zonas beneficiam do recorte da costa que não as expões ao Atlantico como acontece com a Linha do Estoril) e por exemplo já as praias da Linha de Sintra Ericeira/Magoito ou Praia Grande são enormes... e mesmo assim o empreendimento turistico de Troia é um autetinco Fiasco está as moscas... é mais um Freeport, é tudo assim centros comerciais ao Ar Livre empreendimentos Megalomanos sem as condições de Sardenhas ou Corsegas ou Ibizas devem pensar que os turistas são totos LOL são so assim 2 exemplos assim de repente de uma má planificação de grandes investimentos e o seu enquadramento climatologico mas é a ilusão e o Mito do " Melhor clima do Mundo"  a arrebentar com Milhões de Euros LOL
Turismo de praia em Portugal??? só no Algarve  e costa alentejana... o resto so para os espanhois do interior que muitos deles estão mais proximos da nossa costa para irem á praia ponto final... 
Já não vendemos essa Banha da Cobra... do turismo português as coisas mudaram... Chipre,Malta,Costa turca sei lá estão ai... com mais sol noites melhores, aguas mais quentes e menos perigosas que nos... e verões mais prolongados... neste momento ha gente a banhos em Chipre...e a tendencia é para piorar...mas o turismo não é so praia temos outras coisas para oferecer deveriamos era repensar a nossa estrategia e deixar essa ideia louca que so faz sol e so existem praias em Portugal....
P.S LOL mas onde é que na Figueira Foz ou em Espinho tem 23º 24º graus de temperatura da agua??? LOL não me diga que vai convencer do que não existe...


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 13:16)

O SocioMeteo tem alguma razão no que escreve sobre o turismo de sol e mar em Portugal. 

Há tempos li um artigo que falava sobre os problemas que Tróia atravessa. Há muitos apartamentos por vender e os comerciantes que lá investiram estavam à beira de fechar portas. 

As nossas praias, na minha opinião, têm quatro pontos positivos: beleza natural, número de horas de sol por ano (isto aplica-se ao Sul do país, mormente à costa sul algarvia), segurança e condições para a prática de surf. De resto, como poderemos competir com o Chipre, Sul da Turquia, Andaluzia, Capri, Sicília ou Grécia? Se essas regiões têm águas incomparavelmente mais quentes, melhores restaurantes e locais de charme, Verões com noites mais quentes e mais prolongados, melhores relações qualidade/preço, monumentos, etc?

Praia na costa ocidental é para esquecer. Água a 15/16ºC no Norte, 16/17ºC no Centro e 17/18ºC no Sul. Em Faro, no Verão, a água ronda os 22ºC, mas em Lagos já anda pelos 20ºC, embora em Monte Gordo costuma ficar entre os 23 e os 24ºC. 

Em suma, só uma pequena porção da nossa costa tem condições climáticas para competir com o Mediterrâneo, e mesmo assim, está em desvantagem.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 13:28)

Isso não invalida que se aposte noutros tipos de turismo, como o turismo de natureza, cultural ou desportivo. O Porto e Lisboa, por exemplo, são boas cidades para passar um fim-de-semana prolongado sem gastar muito dinheiro. 

O Algarve conseguiu consolidar-se como destino turístico à escala europeia nos tempos em que tínhamos o escudo, para um inglês ou para um alemão a relação qualidade/preço era compensatória. Mas agora esses países estão a descobrir novos destinos, como o Chipre, a Croácia, o Sul da Turquia ou mesmo o norte do Magrebe, a par de destinos clássicos como a Andaluzia, Catalunha, Provence, Toscânia, Capri, Calábria, Baleares ou ilhas gregas (como Santorini). O Algarve também foi e é um destino muito voltado para as classes mais baixas, quem tem poder de compra prefere a Grécia, os lagos do Norte de Itália, a Côte d'Azur...

Depois de viajar e conhecer a costa italiana e o sul de França... Algarve? Humm, se fosse inglês ou holandês nunca faria férias de sol e mar em Portugal quando no Mediterrâneo tenho águas mais quentes, melhor animação nocturna, bares e restaurantes com mais estilo


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 13:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ... do turismo português as coisas mudaram... Chipre,Malta,Costa turca sei lá estão ai... com mais sol noites melhores, aguas mais quentes e menos perigosas que nos... e verões mais prolongados... neste momento ha gente a banhos em Chipre...e a tendencia é para piorar...mas o turismo não é so praia temos outras coisas para oferecer deveriamos era repensar a nossa estrategia e deixar essa ideia louca que so faz sol e so existem praias em Portugal....
> P.S LOL mas onde é que na Figueira Foz ou em Espinho tem 23º 24º graus de temperatura da agua??? LOL não me diga que vai convencer do que não existe...



A temperatura da água do mar não é critério para classificar um local como clima mediterrâneo. O litoral da Califórnia tem águas bem frescas e não é por isso que deixa de ter clima mediterrâneo. 

São Francisco, com uma latitude de 37° 37' Norte, tem uns 17ºC de temperatura média no mês mais quente.

Quanto ao número de horas de sol, Atenas tem um valor semelhante ao de Lisboa e só ligeiramente superior ao do Porto. 

O facto de a região do mediterrâneo oriental estar agora a atravessar uma onda de calor não deve servir de argumento para justificar uma maior extensão do Verão por essas paragens.


----------



## frederico (4 Dez 2010 às 13:57)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura da água do mar não é critério para classificar um local como clima mediterrâneo. O litoral da Califórnia tem águas bem frescas e não é por isso que deixa de ter clima mediterrâneo.
> 
> São Francisco, com uma latitude de 37° 37' Norte, tem uns 17ºC de temperatura média no mês mais quente.
> 
> ...



Penso que SM pretendeu dizer que há estâncias balneares no Mediterrâneo com melhores condições climáticas que a nossa costa para o turismo de sol e mar: Estios mais prolongados, águas mais quentes, noites estivais mais quentes, Invernos mais amenos... E nisso tem razão.

PS: por exemplo, Larnaca, no Sul do Chipre, tem seis meses de Verão climatológico.

http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=202


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2010 às 16:44)

Dan disse:


> A temperatura da água do mar não é critério para classificar um local como clima mediterrâneo. O litoral da Califórnia tem águas bem frescas e não é por isso que deixa de ter clima mediterrâneo.
> 
> São Francisco, com uma latitude de 37° 37' Norte, tem uns 17ºC de temperatura média no mês mais quente.
> 
> ...



Além de que existem águas marítimas em zonas  mediterrânicas e até desérticas ( típicas de algumas fachados ocidentais de continentes como África, América do Sul e do Norte), com valores mais baixos que os da costa ocidental portuguesa ( representante europeia das regiões mediterrânicas de fachada ocidental), mesmo estando mais perto do Equador.
Claro que isso não faz com que a costa ocidental tenha águas mais quentes que as do Mediterrâneo, Algarve, Açores ou Madeira.
Tem atributos próprios, ( sobretudo em relação ao Mediterrâneo), como águas mais limpas, ar mais puro, ondas enormes, boa fauna ictiológica ( e peixe com melhores qualidades gastronómicas) e praias em que se pode ter muitos bons dias, sem estar com uma multidão de gente por todo o lado.
Claro que também há zonas do Mediterrâneo com estes atributos, mas infelizmente são muito poucas.
Sinceramente não queria ver Portugal destruído por turistas e prezo por saber que é um país multifacetado nesse aspecto, pois tantos temos zonas de água quente como fria.
As pessoas sabem onde procurar e daí penso que alguns empreendimentos em Portugal foram mal feitos ou desajustados tendo em conta esse aspecto chave ( casos tipo Freeport).
Quanto aos aspectos climáticos, também estou completamente de acordo com a opinião do Dan.


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2010 às 17:08)

frederico disse:


> Penso que SM pretendeu dizer que há estâncias balneares no Mediterrâneo com melhores condições climáticas que a nossa costa para o turismo de sol e mar: Estios mais prolongados, águas mais quentes, noites estivais mais quentes, Invernos mais amenos... E nisso tem razão.
> 
> PS: por exemplo, Larnaca, no Sul do Chipre, tem seis meses de Verão climatológico.
> 
> http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=202



Lisboa, Faro...mesmo Sines e Sagres, teem 3 a 5 meses com Tmed superior ou igual a 19º...
Temos um verão tão ou mais seco que essas zonas.

O Sul de Espanha tem 5 a 6 meses com Tmed superior a 19/20º.

Os invernos na zona SW/S/SE da PI são dos mais quentes da Europa, apenas comparaveis com os das zonas costeiras das ilhas mediterraneas a sul dos 40ºN.....com apenas 4/5 meses com Tmed abaixo de 15º e nunca inferiores a 10/11º..

As aguas em Portugal são bem amenas, mais quentes que as californianas e até do que as aguas do Chile/Peru, em que á latitude 20º rondam os 17/18º na epoca mais quente.

Apenas o sotavento Algarvio pode competir com o mediterraneo, dados os valores de 22-24º no verão, isso é certo, mas dizer que temos aguas frias no contexto da nossa latitude e posição no bordo W do continente Euroasiático parece-me abusivo

O nosso clima é, especialmente a sul de Sintra-Estrela, um clima de caracter mediterraneo muitissimo acentuado, que apesar de influenciado por um oceano mais fresco, comporta um regime térmico que se enquadra dentro das regiões mais quentes da Europa.

Se há lugares mais quentes?, concerteza que há, especialmente no verão.
Há lugares que rivalizam com as zonas mais quentes de Espanha e Grécia?, sim, o vale do Guadiana, as bacias do Sado e Mira inferiores, vales profundos do Douro médio e superior e o Interior Algarvio são exemplos.
Há lugares que podem hipoteticamente chegar a 50º?, há, precisamente nos locais que referi.
.....etc....

Resumindo....na minha opinião o nosso clima não é diferenciavel do resto da bacia Mediterranea, do SW Australiano, da California...do centro do Chile...
O nosso clima tem particularidades que podem em certos casos levantar duvidas acerca que como caracteriza-las...mas no fundo é impossivel dizer que não é mediterraneo.

Este tipo de discussões, caso ainda não tenham notado, são discussões infrutiferas...do tipo " ovo ou galinha"....porque é lógico que nada é 100% padronizavel...o meu clima mediterraneo em Lisboa é diferente do de Atenas....o clima continental de Viena ou Moscovo é diferente do de Irkutsk, o clima de monsões de Nova delhi é diferente do de Tokio ou Kagoshima...


----------



## duero (4 Dez 2010 às 17:23)

stormy disse:


> Lisboa, Faro...mesmo Sines e Sagres, teem 3 a 5 meses com Tmed superior ou igual a 19º...
> Temos um verão tão ou mais seco que essas zonas.
> 
> O Sul de Espanha tem 5 a 6 meses com Tmed superior a 19/20º.
> ...



*"Resumindo....na minha opinião o nosso clima não é diferenciavel do resto da bacia Mediterranea, do SW Australiano, da California...do centro do Chile..."*

Pues yo siempre he pensado que la capital de país climáticamente mas parecida a LISBOA es MONTEVIDEO, aunque con precipitaciones de PORTO.

Las *temperaturas *de MONTEVIDEO y LISBOA son practicamente las mismas.


----------



## duero (4 Dez 2010 às 17:24)

MONTEVIDEO tiene mas de 1000 mm, las temperaturas de LISBOA y las precipitaciones de  PORTO, aunque la distribución es un poco diferente.


----------



## duero (4 Dez 2010 às 17:34)

Dan disse:


> Dublin está com 1ºC e chuva neste momento.
> 
> Valores de mínima e máxima em Dublin nestes últimos dias.
> 
> ...



Valores de máxima, mínima y media en Valladolid aeropuerto, estos últimos días.

04/12: 2.1	-7.5	-2.7			       
03/12: 3.6	-6.8	-1.6		       
02/12: 5.1	-4.6	 0.2	     
01/12: 4.4	  0.2	 2.3		       
30/11: 2.5	-1.2	 0.7		       
29/11: 4.4	-4.6	-0.1		       
28/11: 4.8	-4.0	 0.4		       
27/11: 4.8	-4.2	 0.3		       
26/11: 7.5	-4.0	 1.8

No veo tan grandes diferencias,


----------



## Dan (4 Dez 2010 às 17:44)

duero disse:


> Valores de máxima, mínima y media en Valladolid aeropuerto, estos últimos días.
> 
> 04/12: 2.1	-7.5	-2.7
> 03/12: 3.6	-6.8	-1.6
> ...



A grande diferença entre o clima Mediterrânico e o clima Temperado Oceânico é o Verão, no Inverno têm comportamentos muito semelhantes.


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 18:11)

duero disse:


> El verano irlandes si es bien fresco, con temperatura media de 15 o 16 grados, pero el invierno es ameno.
> 
> Las temperaturas invernales de MADRID son mas frias que las de DUBLIN, tanto las mínimas absolutas, como las medias de las mínimas y la media de invierno.
> 
> MADRID es clima mediterraneo. Por no hablar de ciudades como LEÓN, BURGOS  o SORIA, todas ellas de clima mediterraneo y con temperaturas medias invernales como las de EDIMBURGO, AMSTERDAM o BRUSELAS.



O Verão é fresco e o Inverno idem na Irlanda. 
Madrid ou as outras cidades espanholas mencionadas não são o mediterrânico clássico, são mediterrânico com influência continental com grandes amplitudes. O Estio nessas regiões é implacável também. Inverno gelado, Verão abrasador. Prefiro o clássico como Lisboa ou Barcelona, Verão quente, Inverno fresco.

E Montevideu não é clima mediterrânico.




SocioMeteo disse:


> Sem querer ofender susceptibilidades mas a tua argumentação não me traz nada de novo, sem querer dar uma de CR10 ou José Mourinho mas ficas-te sem argumentos... é o que eu penso... julgo que o Mapa apresentado pelo Stormmy e corrigido pelo Pek ilustra bem até onde a influencia atlantica chega no territorio português se tu queres ignora-la ou fingir que ela não existe isso é contigo é opção tua....
> Outra coisa nem queiras comparar Troia com Espinho,Figueira da Foz ou Nazaré... Lol alias as diferenças entre Troia/Arrabida e Sesimbra( estas zonas beneficiam do recorte da costa que não as expões ao Atlantico como acontece com a Linha do Estoril) e por exemplo já as praias da Linha de Sintra Ericeira/Magoito ou Praia Grande são enormes... e mesmo assim o empreendimento turistico de Troia é um autetinco Fiasco está as moscas... é mais um Freeport, é tudo assim centros comerciais ao Ar Livre empreendimentos Megalomanos sem as condições de Sardenhas ou Corsegas ou Ibizas devem pensar que os turistas são totos LOL são so assim 2 exemplos assim de repente de uma má planificação de grandes investimentos e o seu enquadramento climatologico mas é a ilusão e o Mito do " Melhor clima do Mundo"  a arrebentar com Milhões de Euros LOL
> Turismo de praia em Portugal??? só no Algarve  e costa alentejana... o resto so para os espanhois do interior que muitos deles estão mais proximos da nossa costa para irem á praia ponto final...
> Já não vendemos essa Banha da Cobra... do turismo português as coisas mudaram... Chipre,Malta,Costa turca sei lá estão ai... com mais sol noites melhores, aguas mais quentes e menos perigosas que nos... e verões mais prolongados... neste momento ha gente a banhos em Chipre...e a tendencia é para piorar...mas o turismo não é so praia temos outras coisas para oferecer deveriamos era repensar a nossa estrategia e deixar essa ideia louca que so faz sol e so existem praias em Portugal....
> P.S LOL mas onde é que na Figueira Foz ou em Espinho tem 23º 24º graus de temperatura da agua??? LOL não me diga que vai convencer do que não existe...




Não é por tu estares sempre a bater na mesma tecla a dizer que Bordéus e o Norte de Espanha tem meses secos quando não os têm querendo por o Norte e Centro de Portugal no mesmo saco que os outros vão ficar sem argumentação. 
Peritos dizem que Portugal é em tudo o país de génese mediterrânico – clima, povo, gastronomia. Há mapas para tudo e mais alguma coisa. 
Sabes qual é o teu problema? É que quando se fala em mediterrânico tu deves ter logo na ideia o país o ano inteiro debaixo de um calor abrasador e sempre seco quando este clima não tem nada a ver com isso, se não seríamos deserto. O clima mediterrânico apresenta uma época estival quente e muito soalheira e uma época fria e chuvosa. É isso que acontece em Portugal inteiro. E é isso exactamente porque gosto do clima do meu país.
Quanto ao mar, Tróia está virada à costa ocidental, a Arrábida e Linha de Cascais é que está virada a sul. Assim como a Figueira da Foz vê lá bem um mapa de Portugal, não sei se já ouviste falar em Cabo Mondego ou Serra da Boa Viagem.
Tu até pareces rejubilar com empreendimentos que possivelmente não estarão dentro das expectativas, que infelicidade. Os países que nos enviam turistas do Norte da Europa estão em crise, principalmente Reino Unido. 
Segundo estudos da União Europeia, em 2020, Portugal estará no TOP10 de países mais visitados no mundo, estando hoje no 20. Portanto o teu agoiro não passará disso se tudo correr dentro do previsto.
Tu és mesmo sem noção, Ibiza nevou por lá, em Coimbra estou à espera que isso aconteça há quase trinta anos.
Se a tua razão para espantar os turistas de Portugal que vêm à procura das nossas praias espectaculares é haver ilhas do Mediterrâneo com ainda melhores condições em certos pontos então vamos pô-los a andar para as Caraíbas ou Maldivas.
A costa ocidental de Portugal tem os mesmos valores de temperatura do mar que o Sul de França no Mediterrâneo, ninguém falou em 24º.

E pára de vir com fenómenos isolados, os Balcãs estão com uma vaga de colar em proveito da vaga de frio que em Portugal desde o fim de Novembro está a por as temperaturas mais baixas que o mês mais frio do ano. O Inverno em Portugal é bem mais ameno que na Grécia. Em Tessalónica, o mar junto à cidade congela em zonas. Isto é um cenário irreal em qualquer parte do litoral de Portugal.

O que eu acho mais piada é este tipo de argumentação vir dos belos subúrbios lisboetas do Seixal. 




frederico disse:


> Penso que SM pretendeu dizer que há estâncias balneares no Mediterrâneo com melhores condições climáticas que a nossa costa para o turismo de sol e mar: Estios mais prolongados, águas mais quentes, noites estivais mais quentes, Invernos mais amenos... E nisso tem razão.
> 
> PS: por exemplo, Larnaca, no Sul do Chipre, tem seis meses de Verão climatológico.
> 
> http://wmo.meteo.pt/cityForecast.jsp?cityID=202



Apesar da matriz cultural europeia, o Chipre fica geográficamente no Médio Oriente, Ásia. Não se deve comparar alhos com bugalhos. Tenha-se em atenção o Sul da Europa - Portugal, Espanha, Itália, Grécia. Daqui a um bocado até vão chamar a costa do Mar Vermelho, no Egipto onde eu quero passar umas férias


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

Sólo un apunte, para Dublín y toda Irlanda en general lo de estos días ha sido una ola de frío absolutamente EXCEPCIONAL por la dureza, duración y época en que se ha producido; para Valladolid no lo ha sido ni mucho menos. La diferencia en invierno entre ambas ciudades es notable (más frío Valladolid, claro) 

"At most stations it was the coldest November since 1985, due largely to exceptionally low temperatures between the 28th and 30th. Air temperatures fell below -6°C in many places on the 28th and 29th, while both Dublin Airport and Casement Aerodrome recorded their lowest November values on record on the 28th; this was also the coldest November day on record at the same stations, with maximum values not rising above -1°C. In total, between 10 and 14 days with air frost were recorded at eastern and midland stations during the month, around twice the normal number for November."...

"27th to 30th: As the anticyclone shifted to the far northwest of Ireland, a bitterly cold northeasterly airstream brought a sharp drop in temperatures across the country. Wintry showers, initially in coastal areas of the east and northwest, became more widespread during the period, resulting in accumulations of snow over most of the country. Showers were thundery at times in eastern areas. Exceptionally low air and ground temperatures were measured in Leinster on the 28th and 29th, but severe frost was widespread, with freezing fog in places."

 Fonte: MET éireann;  http://www.met.ie/news/display.asp?ID=94


----------



## Golden Fields (4 Dez 2010 às 19:05)

^A diferença no Verão também é notável (mais quente Valhadolide claro).


----------



## Pek (4 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

Golden Fields disse:


> ^A diferença no Verão também é notável (mais quente Valhadolide claro).


Correcto


----------



## GabKoost (4 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

Atenção que os meses secos no NO de Portugal não são regra geral. 

Sim, costumamos ter meses quentes e secos mas não é incomum ter uma semana de chuva em Agosto ou ter um mês chuvoso em Junho ou Setembro.

A própria vegetação do Norte de Portugal é marcadamente de origem Europeia - Atlântica Vs a predominância Mediterrânica a partir de certo ponto no centro e sul.

No Noroeste, a árvore rainha é por ex. o Carvalho Alvarinho. Espécie que não gosta de longos períodos secos e que, por isso, existe no Norte de Portugal:





http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Floresta_portuguesa


Observando além dos dados estatísticos, a vegetação de Portugal diz-nos algo que temos de considerar por serem FACTOS vivos e materiais de uma realidade territorial:

"_A posição de Portugal entre os climas atlânticos e mediterrâneos explica a presença de duas áreas vegetais. A metade setentrional do país, é caracterizada por um belo e intenso verde, e a fachada marítima ocidental é domínio da vegetação atlântica. Em alguns bosques de montanhas do nordeste dominam o carvalho albar ou carvalho, avelã e abedul, assim como brezos, arbustos e pedras. Há também algumas variedades de pinheiros, entre os que predomina o marítimo, que atinge grande difusão entre as planícies arenosas do litoral.

A vegetação mediterrânea, pouco frequente no norte, adquire predomínio quase absoluto ao sul do Tejo. As manifestações mais características são a azinheira, o sobreiro, o pinheiro manso e uma grande variedade de arbustos e diversas plantas aromáticas (alecrim, tomillo etc.). Esta vegetação densa e de baixo tamanho se dá, sobre tudo, nas serras da região_."

Não se pode negar a influência do Atlântico do Noroeste do país. 






in: http://www.prof2000.pt/users/elisabethm/geo7/clima/cportugal.htm

De qualquer forma, pelo menos entre o Noroeste e a metade Sul do país há diferenças absolutamente gritantes em todos os aspectos. Negar isso é negar evidências e verdades absolutas.

Nunca se poderá rotular o país sob um único tipo de clima. 

Apesar de no Alentejo ou no extremo do Alto Minho existir influência Mediterrânica, nestes são completamente diferentes e, na verdade, poucas semelhanças climáticas e físicas conseguimos encontrar.


----------



## stormy (4 Dez 2010 às 19:55)

duero disse:


> MONTEVIDEO tiene mas de 1000 mm, las temperaturas de LISBOA y las precipitaciones de  PORTO, aunque la distribución es un poco diferente.



http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klimadiagramm-metrisch-deutsch-Montevideo-Uruguay.png

Lisboa é umas decimas mais quente e 300mm mais seca, com estação seca e humida bem defenida.
Montevideo tem um clima subtropical humido e lisboa subtropical seco, já que ao clima subtropical seco se costuma associar o clima mediterraneo, talvez mais as zonas Termomediterraneas ou o patamar superior

Bom....na minha opinião Lisboa tem verões parecidos com Barcelona e invernos parecidos aos de Valencia...havendo mais cidades do mundo com clima similar ao da capital Portuguesa


----------



## belem (4 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Atenção que os meses secos no NO de Portugal não são regra geral.
> 
> Sim, costumamos ter meses quentes e secos mas não é incomum ter uma semana de chuva em Agosto ou ter um mês chuvoso em Junho ou Setembro.
> 
> ...



Exacto, em Portugal continental, a influência atlântica é maior que a influência mediterrânica a partir de Aveiro para cima e sobretudo no sector Noroeste, sem esquecer claro, o caso das montanhas mais altas, húmidas do interior e até do Centro.
Daí que por vezes, biologicamente,  se denominam de «ilhas atlânticas».
Normalmente são habitats de interessante importância ecológica, com elevados índices de vulnerabilidade e raridade, onde estão isoladas espécies que apenas existem nesses lugares ou onde atingem o extremo meridional da sua distribuição geográfica, graças à altitude, clima e ao isolamento dessas montanhas.


----------



## duero (5 Dez 2010 às 00:01)

Golden Fields disse:


> O Verão é fresco e o Inverno idem na Irlanda.
> Madrid ou as outras cidades espanholas mencionadas não são o mediterrânico clássico, são mediterrânico com influência continental com grandes amplitudes. O Estio nessas regiões é implacável também. Inverno gelado, Verão abrasador. Prefiro o clássico como Lisboa ou Barcelona, Verão quente, Inverno fresco.
> 
> E Montevideu não é clima mediterrânico.
> ...



*"Inverno gelado, Verão abrasador. Prefiro o clássico como Lisboa ou Barcelona, Verão quente, Inverno fresco."*

No es un verano tan abrasador, VALLADOLID tiene de media de julio 22ºC, practicamente la misma temperatura que LISBOA, y LEÓN, BURGOS y SORIA tienen una media de Julio de 20ºC, que es mas o menos la de PORTO.


----------



## duero (5 Dez 2010 às 00:29)

Golden Fields disse:


> O Verão é fresco e o Inverno idem na Irlanda.
> Madrid ou as outras cidades espanholas mencionadas não são o mediterrânico clássico, são mediterrânico com influência continental com grandes amplitudes. O Estio nessas regiões é implacável também. Inverno gelado, Verão abrasador. Prefiro o clássico como Lisboa ou Barcelona, Verão quente, Inverno fresco.
> 
> E Montevideu não é clima mediterrânico.
> ...



BURGOS, 1970-2000, CLIMA MEDITERRANEO.

En.......2.7......46	
Fe.......4.1......42
Ma......6.3.......31
Ab.......7.8......65
Ma.....11.4......69
Ju......15.2......46
Jul.....18.7......30
Ag.....18.9......27
Se.....15.7......36
Oc.....10.9......50
No.......6.2......56
Di........3.9......57

Año.....10.1.....555


PARÍS, 1960-1990, CLIMA ATLÁNTICO


----------



## Pek (5 Dez 2010 às 01:01)

Por si os sirve:

 Paris-Montsouris 1971-2000:

En....4,7 ºC...54 mm
Fb....5,5 ºC...44 mm
Mr....8,5 ºC...49 mm
Ab...10,8 ºC..53 mm
My...14,8 ºC..65 mm
Jn... 17,6 ºC..55 mm
Jl....  20,0 ºC..63 mm
Ag...20,0 ºC..43 mm
Sp...16,7 ºC..55 mm
Oc...12,5 ºC..60 mm
Nv... 7,9 ºC...52 mm
Dc... 5,7 ºC...59 mm
An...12,1 ºC..652 mm

 Fonte: MeteoFrance


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 01:06)

belem disse:


> Exacto, em Portugal continental, a influência atlântica é maior que a influência mediterrânica a partir de Aveiro para cima e sobretudo no sector Noroeste, sem esquecer claro, o caso das montanhas mais altas, húmidas do interior e até do Centro.
> Daí que por vezes, biologicamente,  se denominam de «ilhas atlânticas».
> Normalmente são habitats de interessante importância ecológica, com elevados índices de vulnerabilidade e raridade, onde estão isoladas espécies que apenas existem nesses lugares ou onde atingem o extremo meridional da sua distribuição geográfica, graças à altitude, clima e ao isolamento dessas montanhas.




Concordo totalmente.

Aliás, não é por nada que, por ex. o PNPG no Minho e Montesinho no Extremo Nordeste Transmontano tem espécies únicas.

Proporcionalmente, é compreensível que o Parque Natural da Arrábida em Setubal seja o ultímo reduto da vegetação mediterrânica pré-histórica.


----------



## duero (5 Dez 2010 às 04:17)

Dan disse:


> A grande diferença entre o clima Mediterrânico e o clima Temperado Oceânico é o Verão, no Inverno têm comportamentos muito semelhantes.



Al final la máxima del sabado 4 de Diciembre no fue de 2'1ºC (esa era la máxima del día 3) ni la mínima -7'5 grados.

Los datos del día sábado 4 en Valladolid aeropuerto, fueron de:

Máxima: -1ºC
Mínima: -8'4ºC

Media: -4'2ºC

Misma mínima que Dublin en este episodio frio.


----------



## duero (5 Dez 2010 às 04:19)

belem disse:


> Exacto, em Portugal continental, a influência atlântica é maior que a influência mediterrânica a partir de Aveiro para cima e sobretudo no sector Noroeste, sem esquecer claro, o caso das montanhas mais altas, húmidas do interior e até do Centro.
> Daí que por vezes, biologicamente,  se denominam de «ilhas atlânticas».
> Normalmente são habitats de interessante importância ecológica, com elevados índices de vulnerabilidade e raridade, onde estão isoladas espécies que apenas existem nesses lugares ou onde atingem o extremo meridional da sua distribuição geográfica, graças à altitude, clima e ao isolamento dessas montanhas.



En cuanto a la vegetación portuguesa, considero que el hecho de haber plantaciones de *EUCALIPTOS GLOBULUS*, indicaría un clima similar al del lugar de origen (TASMANIA Y SURESTE DE AUSTRALIA), QUE ES UN CLIMA BASTANTE OCEANICO.


----------



## GabKoost (5 Dez 2010 às 06:04)

duero disse:


> En cuanto a la vegetación portuguesa, considero que el hecho de haber plantaciones de *EUCALIPTOS GLOBULUS*, indicaría un clima similar al del lugar de origen (TASMANIA Y SURESTE DE AUSTRALIA), QUE ES UN CLIMA BASTANTE OCEANICO.



Os Eucaliptos são uma praga que devemos erradicar para sempre do país.

Note-se que os mesmos são modificados e escolhidos conforme as características da região.

O Noroeste de Portugal, graças á imensas quantidades de água que dispõe, permitiu uma adaptação de sonho desta e de outras espécies invasoras.

Porém, não devemos usar nunca o eucalipto como forma de caracterizar o clima Português uma vez que, como referi, esses são modificados geneticamente e escolhidos conforme as especificidades das regiões onde irão ser plantados.

Um exemplar no Norte de Portugal com cerca de 30cm de diâmetro tem já uma altura impressionante que, no sul do país, só árvores muito mais velhas podem alcançar.

De referir ainda os enormes malefícios desta praga que podem ir desde o esgotamento de certos lençóis freáticos  até ser responsável pela maioria dos incêndios.

Na zona onde vivo, a introdução do eucalipto na década de 60 levou, segundo os mais antigos, á redução do caudal de fontes durante as épocas mais secas.

Os cumes dos montes Minhotos, tradicionalmente pedregosos e sem arvoredo, eram enormes reservatórios de água que iam descendo lentamente para as zonas mais baixas consoante o consumo natural e humano.

Com a plantação de milhões de pés em zonas específicas, e tendo em conta que uma árvore desta consome vários litros de água por dia, podemos facilmente calcular os enormes malefícios que a planta causa á estabilidade das reservas de água.

No Noroeste, vale a precipitação que consegue manter uma aparente "fartura".

De referir também que o eucalipto dá origem a uma camada morta muitíssimo difícil de decompor. As cascas e folhas precisam de muito tempo para se desfazerem o que dá origem á acumulação de detritos e crescimento de silvados.

Ou seja, uma bomba relógio.

É de facto interessante que devio ao clima regional, e graças á super adaptação desta planta invasora, toda a paisagem regional tenha sido alterada com impactos na vida do ser humano.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Dez 2010 às 10:24)

GabKoost disse:


> Atenção que os meses secos no NO de Portugal não são regra geral.
> 
> Sim, costumamos ter meses quentes e secos mas não é incomum ter uma semana de chuva em Agosto ou ter um mês chuvoso em Junho ou Setembro.
> 
> ...



Concordo plenamente com o seu comentário o que tenho feito aqui não é dizer que o clima português não tem uma matriz mediterrânica acentuada principalmente a Sul Sistema Montanhoso Montejunto Estrela, mas também penso que é totalmente imprudente e ate faccioso negar o Atlântico a influencia Atlântica no nosso clima em pelo menos 40% do nosso território continental .Considero profundamente que o nosso clima é caracterizado por  uma grande variedade pode-se dizer que estamos na presença de um tipo clima Híbrido em muitas regiões e no meu ponto de vista Único .
E o contraste Norte Sul em Portugal por vezes é assutador... Ontem dia 4 de Novembro de manhã por volta das 11h estavam -1,5º graus em Tras-Montes e 13º graus no Algarve uma diferença de quase de 15º graus...


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Dez 2010 às 12:06)

_O Verão é fresco e o Inverno idem na Irlanda. 
Madrid ou as outras cidades espanholas mencionadas não são o mediterrânico clássico, são mediterrânico com influência continental com grandes amplitudes. O Estio nessas regiões é implacável também. Inverno gelado, Verão abrasador. Prefiro o clássico como Lisboa ou Barcelona, Verão quente, Inverno fresco._

È Interessante a sua afirmação Madrid e outras cidades espanholas não são mediterrânico clássico e depois achar ou tentar vender a ideia de que o clima em Portugal a Norte do sistema Monjentujnto Estela o é… Alias ate vou mais longe o Interior espanhol tem muito mais aspectos idênticos ao clima mediterrânico que o Oeste penisular onde estamos inseridos… 


_Não é por tu estares sempre a bater na mesma tecla a dizer que Bordéus e o Norte de Espanha tem meses secos quando não os têm querendo por o Norte e Centro de Portugal no mesmo saco que os outros vão ficar sem argumentação. _
Tu????!!!!!

Quando me conseguir negar isto, talvez comece a dar um pouco mais de credibilidade aos seus pontos de vista fundamentalistas e facciosos:

Comparação Clima sentido No Norte Litoral de Portugal na cidade de Braga comparativamente com o clima sentido na cidade de Bordéus na regiões Atlântica de França :
Tem estas características comuns indesmentíveis
-A temperatura media anual é idêntica, Braga:14º, Bordéus:13,5º;
- Distribuição dos valores da temperatura idênticos;
-Valores de Precipitação anual idênticos , Braga:1400 mm , Bordéus: 1000 mm
-Distribuição da precipitação idêntica na cidade de Bordéus ao contrario dos climas do Norte da Europa chove mais de Inverno, Primavera e Outono do que no Verão;
- Dias de chuva ao longo do ano idênticos entre os 120-170 dias por ano;
- como eu já aqui provei ou seja, todos os anos Bordeaux tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos em cada ano tal e qual como em Braga;
-dias quentes com extremos que podem subir aos 35º graus ou até supera-los Bordéus tem valores de temperatura no verão que chegam por vezes aos 40º graus como em Braga 


Diferenças significativas :
So consto 2: 
-Bordeaux tem extremos de frio mais significativos
-Bordeuax não tem nenhum mês seco climatológico mas o engraçado é que na pratica tem como eu já expliquei.

Agora Negue-me isto??’ diga que o que disse é mentira??? Que não existe??? Negue as evidencias vamos lá estou a espera dos seus óptimos argumentos… 
Ou lhe quero impingir nada apeneas fundamento os meus pontos de vista baseado em dados objectivos e mensuráveis… ou vai negar a influencia Atlântica no clima de português so lhe falta dizer que somos banhados pelo Mar mediterrâneo… 


_Peritos dizem que Portugal é em tudo o país de génese mediterrânico – clima, povo, gastronomia. Há mapas para tudo e mais alguma coisa. _

Há quem diga isso da mesma forma como peritos dizem que Portugal é um pais muito híbrido e diversificado dizer que o pais(clima,povo e gastronomia) é totalmente Mediterrânico e ignorar a presença do Oceano que nos banha bem como as influencias culturais históricas e ate genéticas Ocidentais que temos é algo de totalmente fanático e faccioso… dou-lhe so um exemplo como poderia dar-lhe milhões deles o Nosso Folclore e a nossa musica tradicional é totalmente o Oposto de influencias mediterrânicas… um exemplo entre milhões deles….negar isso é negar o evidente

_Sabes qual é o teu problema? É que quando se fala em mediterrânico tu deves ter logo na ideia o país o ano inteiro debaixo de um calor abrasador e sempre seco quando este clima não tem nada a ver com isso, se não seríamos deserto. O clima mediterrânico apresenta uma época estival quente e muito soalheira e uma época fria e chuvosa. É isso que acontece em Portugal inteiro. E é isso exactamente porque gosto do clima do meu país._


você já sabe aquilo que penso ou deixo de pensar LOL é bem… Não me deu novidade nenhuma o que digo é algo muito simples que apesar dessa verdade e desse argumento que apresentou que é valido… o território portugues principalmente a norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela  apresenta características únicas em todo os países Mediterrânicos que os destingue deles aproximando-o em muitos aspectos do clima temperado Maritimo principalmente do clima sentido na Cantábria e Costa francesa Atlântica… voe nega então as influencias Atlânticas no nosso clima é isso???? 

_
Quanto ao mar, Tróia está virada à costa ocidental, a Arrábida e Linha de Cascais é que está virada a sul. Assim como a Figueira da Foz vê lá bem um mapa de Portugal, não sei se já ouviste falar em Cabo Mondego ou Serra da Boa Viagem.
Tu até pareces rejubilar com empreendimentos que possivelmente não estarão dentro das expectativas, que infelicidade. Os países que nos enviam turistas do Norte da Europa estão em crise, principalmente Reino Unido._ 

Isso não explica tudo quer queira quer não existem países cidades dentro do Mediterrâneo que oferecem condições climatéricas que vão mais ao encontro do que essas pessoas procuram que são 3 ou 4 coisas muito simples: Noites quentes( as nossas noites no Verão são muito mais frescas que no mediterrâneo alias em certos verões são mesmo uma raridade );dias quentes( nos temos mas junto a Costa ATLANTICA os dias são desagradáveis e a norte de Sintra dias de nevoeiro são comuns no verão com manhas frescas); mar calmo( a nossa costa exposta ao Atlântico recebe vagas que não verão poderão antigir mesmo 2,3,4 metros); temperatura da agua do Mar alta( nos não o temos no verão a temperatura da agua do Mar na costa mediterrânica mesmo em França é muito mais elevada) Não me refiro apenas ao Mediterrâneo Oriental ao Chipre refiro-me a estas zonas e cidades:


_Segundo estudos da União Europeia, em 2020, Portugal estará no TOP10 de países mais visitados no mundo, estando hoje no 20. Portanto o teu agoiro não passará disso se tudo correr dentro do previsto._

Espero bem que sim o Pessoal de Tróia que eu conheço agradece… pelo que tenho conhecido e viajado os estrangeiros vem mais para Portugal já para conhecer cidades e regiões e irem atrás da gastronomia que se limitarem ao turismo de praia onde nos não somos os melhores a esse nível… Mas faço ideia acho que até vão fazer um aeroporto como fizeram em Málaga em Coimbra para os turistas irem para a Figueira para a praia LOL no mínimo ridículo que fanatismo meu deus… 

_Tu és mesmo sem noção, Ibiza nevou por lá, em Coimbra estou à espera que isso aconteça há quase trinta anos._

Está a espera 30 anos?? Pegue no carrinho ou mesmo na bicicleta caso faça desporto e ande 20,30Kms ate Condeixa( cidade onde vou frequentemente em trabalho) e vai ver em Eventos como o que acabamos de viver vê logo neve e em Janeiro de  2006 não foi á Figueira da Foz por exemplo?? …que argumento mais sem noção.Acho sempre piada Ouvir Beirões do centro do pais dizerem que nunca viram neve LOL acho isso uma tanga tem Neve a 20,30 Kms.... 
O que é que isso tem haver fenómenos???Ibiza tem aguas quentes no verão, mar calmo, noites muito mais quentes mas de longe que Coimbra  no verão, menos precipitação, verões mais prolongados que Comibra mas de longe, negar isto é quase igual ao negar que o Céu é Azul.   

_
Se a tua razão para espantar os turistas de Portugal que vêm à procura das nossas praias espectaculares é haver ilhas do Mediterrâneo com ainda melhores condições em certos pontos então vamos pô-los a andar para as Caraíbas ou Maldivas.
A costa ocidental de Portugal tem os mesmos valores de temperatura do mar que o Sul de França no Mediterrâneo, ninguém falou em 24º._

A temperatura da agua do Mar no sul de França mediterrânica no Verão é bem superior a nossa pode chegar aos 24º graus algo impossível.Maldivas??? não falou na crise???
E nunca esqueça disto: 
A cidade mais amena de Portugal continental Faro… nem sequer entra no Top 10 das cidades mais amenas do mediterrâneo no que respeita á temperatura media anual e falo-lhe de cidades não no Chipre mas sim na Secilia,Corsega,Sul de Espanha,Grecia… isto diz muita coisa.

_E pára de vir com fenómenos isolados, os Balcãs estão com uma vaga de colar em proveito da vaga de frio que em Portugal desde o fim de Novembro está a por as temperaturas mais baixas que o mês mais frio do ano. O Inverno em Portugal é bem mais ameno que na Grécia. Em Tessalónica, o mar junto à cidade congela em zonas. Isto é um cenário irreal em qualquer parte do litoral de Portugal._

Fenómenos Isolados???  LOL a região dos Balcãs tem dos Invernos mais rigorosos da Europa… Mil vezes mais rigoroso ao Inverno da Europa Ocidental de Londres  por exemplo…. Eu é que sou sem noção????

_O que eu acho mais piada é este tipo de argumentação vir dos belos subúrbios lisboetas do Seixal._

A serio está é que o máximo LOL o que é que haver o facto de viver no conselho do Seixal a 10 minutos de Lisboa e a 10 minutos de Sesimbra e da Arrábida ou das Lindas e Atltanticas Praias do Meco com as minhas opiniões????

E é obvio que Portugal é um pais do Sul da Europa a diferença é que tem um Oceano Atlantico á frente com influencias directas e indirectas no nosso clima e em outros muitos aspectos e isso quer queira quer não não pode nem deve ser ignorado...e essa nossa caracteristica destingue-nos de os outros paises do sul da europa dando-nos um toque especial e Unico... somos um Pais Hibrido entre Mediterraneo e Atlantico a todos os Niveis... e se não fosse assim e se esta questão fosse uma questão de consensos de certeza que este tema não seria tão falado e discutido...


----------



## Dan (5 Dez 2010 às 13:07)

SocioMeteo disse:


> E é obvio que Portugal é um pais do Sul da Europa a diferença é que tem um Oceano Atlantico á frente com influencias directas e indirectas no nosso clima e em outros muitos aspectos e isso quer queira quer não não pode nem deve ser ignorado...e essa nossa caracteristica destingue-nos de os outros paises do sul da europa dando-nos um toque especial e Unico... somos um Pais Hibrido entre Mediterraneo e Atlantico a todos os Niveis... e se não fosse assim e se esta questão fosse uma questão de consensos de certeza que este tema não seria tão falado e discutido...



É o sociometeo que está sempre fazer essas comparações entre Portugal e os países do Mediterrâneo. 

A maior parte de Portugal continental tem clima mediterrâneo, mas é óbvio que apresenta características diferentes daquelas que se verificam na bacia do mar Mediterrâneo.

Quanto ao toque especial e único, isso é verdade, mas também o é para qualquer outro local no mundo. Não há dois locais iguais, com as mesmas características climáticas. No entanto, podemos encontrar alguns padrões e é isso que se faz nas diversas classificações climáticas. Dessa forma, é possível ter uma ideia geral de um determinado local partindo do clima onde é englobado.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Dez 2010 às 13:52)

Dan disse:


> É o sociometeo que está sempre fazer essas comparações entre Portugal e os países do Mediterrâneo.
> 
> A maior parte de Portugal continental tem clima mediterrâneo, mas é óbvio que apresenta características diferentes daquelas que se verificam na bacia do mar Mediterrâneo.
> 
> Quanto ao toque especial e único, isso é verdade, mas também o é para qualquer outro local no mundo. Não há dois locais iguais, com as mesmas características climáticas. No entanto, podemos encontrar alguns padrões e é isso que se faz nas diversas classificações climáticas. Dessa forma, é possível ter uma ideia geral de um determinado local partindo do clima onde é englobado.



Sim de acordo com a classficação climatica de Koppen o clima a Norte e centro de Portugal é do tipo Csb igual ao clima do Interior da Turquia só porque tem 2 meses secos...e o clima de Bordeus ou Bilbau ou Biarritez é igual ao clima de Bergen de Copenhaga ou Amesterão Lol mesmo que Bordeus atinja temperaturas de 40º graus.o que quer que lhe diga?
Para mim e volto a repetir deveria existir uma classificação climatica que poderia-se chamar clima martimo do tipo Cantabrico com algumas influencias mediterranicas entre o Norte e Centro de Portugal até mais ou menos Nantes em França englubando Norte de Espanha Oeste de França e Norte Litoral Espanhol... nesta classificação climatica poderia-se sub-dividir o clima Galaico-português Norte e Centro de Portugal e Galiza de um tipo... e do clima da Costa Cantabrica até Nantes... é o que penso que se aproximaria da realidade. Dizer que o Porto ou Vigo são cidades Mediterranicas é um disparate total não existe enquadramento cultural historico paisagistico e climatico para o faze-lo.
Concluindo:

a) clima cantabrio/atlantico( Norte e centro de Portugal ate Nantes)

que se divide em 2 sub-tipos:

i) Galaico-português:Norte/centro de Portugal e Galiza;invernos menos frios;

ii)Região cantabria:Pais Basco,Asturias,Navarra,Cantabria e Oeste de França até Nantes; invernos mais frios;

o Clima do centro da europa do Mar do Norte e ilhas britanicas na minha opinião destingue-se destes climas, logo para mim Bordeus não tem o clima igual a Copenhaga ou Endinbrugo ou mesmo Londres é muito mais parecido que o clima por exemplo de Braga... 

Belgica,Holanda,Norte de França,Ilhas Britanicas Sul da Noruega  um outro clima porquê?? por todas as razões já explicadas e mais algumas....


----------



## duero (5 Dez 2010 às 15:35)

GabKoost disse:


> Os Eucaliptos são uma praga que devemos erradicar para sempre do país.
> 
> Note-se que os mesmos são modificados e escolhidos conforme as características da região.
> 
> ...



Lo que quiero decir es que las especies vegetales prosperan en los mismos climas que en origen. 
Es imposible plantar EUCALIPTOS GLOBULUS en BRASIL, si otras especies de eucaliptos (hay 600 especies), como el EUCALIPTOS SALIGNA o especies mas subtropicales, pero el GLOBULUS no crece en Brasil.

Se plantan eucaliptos allí donde hay un clima similar y la especie puede crecer. Si hay plantaciones de Eucaliptos Globulus es porque el clima de esa región debe ser similar al de Tasmania y Sureste de Australia.


----------



## belem (5 Dez 2010 às 16:30)

Dan disse:


> É o sociometeo que está sempre fazer essas comparações entre Portugal e os países do Mediterrâneo.
> 
> A maior parte de Portugal continental tem clima mediterrâneo, mas é óbvio que apresenta características diferentes daquelas que se verificam na bacia do mar Mediterrâneo.
> 
> Quanto ao toque especial e único, isso é verdade, mas também o é para qualquer outro local no mundo. Não há dois locais iguais, com as mesmas características climáticas. No entanto, podemos encontrar alguns padrões e é isso que se faz nas diversas classificações climáticas. Dessa forma, é possível ter uma ideia geral de um determinado local partindo do clima onde é englobado.



Sem dúvida, o que interessa são os padrões e é pelo quais que nos devemos guiar, independentemente se há diferenças, que aproximem um clima de outro clima, ou não...
O importante mesmo é definir qual a influência dominante em determinado local.
Em Portugal continental, a influência dominante ( na maior parte do território terrestre)  é sem dúvida a Mediterrânica, tendo a Atlântica  influência dominante numa área mais marginal.
Mas claro que podem ainda haver subdivisões dentro dessas áreas macroclimáticas, tanto até porque existem diversos microclimas em Portugal, tanto dentro da área Atlântica como da Mediterrânica.
Também queria realçar a Influência Continental/Ibérica, que domina parte do Interior Norte.
Não há climas temperados continentais nesta região de Portugal, mas antes versões degradadas de climas mediterrânicos devido à continentalidade.
Nas altitudes mais húmidas, o mesmo sucede à influência atlântica.
Mas para falarmos de climas atlânticos de altitude no Nordeste de Portugal, também tinhamos de falar dos climas mediterrânicos da Bacia do Douro.




frederico disse:


> A costa do sul de França é bem mais quente que a costa algarvia durante o Verão



Não acho que assim seja.
Mas, dentro do resto da tua intervenção, realmente parece-me também  que os turistas de praia, gostam sempre dos mesmos locais. Parece correcto e ajustado, mas há também os turistas que vêm para Portugal, porque preferem a qualidade ambiental e o sossego às modas das grandes massas.
A observação de vida selvagem ( baleias ou aves, por exemplo) é uma área com um crescimento interessante em Portugal. Lembro-me das notas de alguns investigadores, relativas à observação de aves, deixadas para o Vale do Guadiana, que falam do calor tremendo que lá faz no verão e que por isso deve ser evitado nessa fase ( o mesmo vi relativo ao Vale do Douro, por causa da observação de gravuras rupestres).
Por isso, é compreensível que tenha que haver um ajustamento na disponibilização dos produtos, com a procura das pessoas, evitando que as pessoas passem calor excessivo ( por exemplo, para este caso, abrindo a época de observações para fora dos períodos mais quentes/estio).  Mas é normal que os turistas de verão  procurem locais mais frescos e toleráveis como as praias do Mediterrâneo ou o litoral algarvio.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Dez 2010 às 00:57)

Interessante este facto: 

Bordeus:
http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_LFBD

Porto:
http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_LPPR

VS 

Londres:
http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_EGLL

Paris:
http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_LFPG

Bruxelas:
http://www.euroweather.net/english/forecast/city_EBBR


O que é obvio enquanto que no Porto e em Burdeus a temperatura subiu praticamente ao mesmo tempo dando lugar ao frio forte percipitação e temperaturas mais amenas na restante europa atlantica o tempo continua gelido e frio....
É de notar tambem que a temperatura em Bordeus e no Porto vão descer para o final da semana praticamente ao mesmo tempo... LOL 

mais uma evidencia entre Mil das proximidades entre o clima sentido entre as duas cidades/ regiões bem como as diferenças obvias e claras com o comportamento metereologico das cidades do centro da europa. 

E não me venham dizer que isto é um caso particular porque não é... isto acontece muitas mas muitas vezes alias quase sempre....e se quiserem eu provo.


----------



## Pek (7 Dez 2010 às 04:09)

Me vais a disculpar, pero es que estoy leyendo cosas sobre la Cornisa Cantábrica que no se corresponden con la realidad. La Cornisa Cantábrica es un territorio de unas características especiales dentro de la extensión del clima oceánico en el sudoeste europeo. Se trata de un territorio con características más parecidas a las de la costa oeste británica que a las de la costa oeste francesa (salvo Bretaña y el País Vasco Francés) y la costa oeste galaíco-portuguesa. Podríamos decir que se trata de una Costa Oeste Británica con 2-3 ºC más de temperatura media anual, según zonas; en lo restante se parecen mucho, incluso en el verano. Verano que, por cierto, es lo que marca la PRINCIPAL DISTINCIÓN entre esta zona cantábrica y las restantes de clima oceánico entre Bretaña y el norte de Portugal. Veamos de lo que hablo:

 Nota: todas las estaciones utilizadas son costeras o muy próximas a la costa, salvo Braga y algunas francesas. En todo este territorio oceánico hablamos de temperaturas medias anuales que van desde los 15 ºC del extremo suroeste de dicha superficie hasta los 11,5-12 ºC de la zona bretona. Las máximas de enero varían entre los 14,5 ºC del extremo suroeste del territorio hasta los 9 ºC de la zona bretona. Este rango de temperaturas lo considero razonablemente similar como para integrarlo en un mismo subgrupo, sobre todo conociendo el amplio rango de temperaturas que engloba un clima oceánico (que van desde lo -3 ºC en el mes más frío en las zonas subpolares oceánicas hasta los 11 ºC en el extremo suroeste). Otra exigencia es que NO tengan ningún mes con una temperatura media superior a los 22 ºC, cosa que todas las siguientes estaciones cumplen. Una vez establecido el contexto de temperaturas entremos en lo importante (que es lo que lo distingue fundamentalmente de los climas mediterráneos): los meses centrales del verano y otros datos anuales sobre número de horas de sol y días despejados característicos de los climas atlánticos. 

Datos expuestos: Temperatura media de las máximas de julio; Precipitación julio+agosto; Días de Precipitación (mayor o igual a 1 mm) en julio+agosto; Días despejados en julio+agosto (sólo tengo datos de las españolas); Días despejados anuales (sólo datos españoles); Horas de sol julio+agosto; Horas de sol anuales:


Portugal

- Aveiro:................ 24,2 ºC; 30 mm
- Porto-S Gens:..... 24,4 ºC; 42 mm
- Porto-S. do Pilar:. 24,4 ºC; 45 mm
- Braga:................. 27,5 ºC; 54 mm
- Viana do Castelo: 26,0 ºC; 59 mm


Galicia

- Vigo:.................. 24,3 ºC; 83 mm; 10; 26; 92; 577; 2212
- Pontevedra:...... 25,6 ºC; 91 mm; 10; 25; 93; 570; 2223
- A Coruña 1:....... 21,8 ºC; 65 mm; 11; 11; 48; 480; 1966
- A Coruña 2:....... 21,7 ºC; 76 mm
- O Barqueiro:...... 19,5 ºC; 106 mm
- Riberas del Sor:.... -------; 100 mm


Asturias

- Barcia de Luarca: 21,9 ºC; 119 mm
- Asturias Aerop.:..  21,3 ºC; 115 mm; 15; 8; 40; 360; 1702
- Lastres:................ -------; 121 mm
- Ribadesella:........  22,9 ºC; 122 mm
- Parres de Llanes:  21,0 ºC; 149 mm
- Vidiago:................  -------; 160 mm


Cantabria

- Comillas:................ 20,8 ºC; 133 mm
- Cobreces:.............. 22,7 ºC; 148 mm
- Santillana del Mar:. 23,1 ºC; 147 mm
- Santander-Mogro:... -------; 163 mm
- Santander-Aerop:..  23,1 ºC; 124 mm; 14; 9; 38; 371; 1638
- Santander-Centro:. 22,2 ºC; 136 mm
- Santander-Suesa:..  22,8 ºC; 139 mm
- Castro Urdiales:.....  23,5 ºC; 154 mm


País Vasco

- Bilbao-Aeropuerto:. 24,9 ºC; 144 mm; 15; 9; 35; 367; 1584
- Bilbao-Maruri:........ 23,2 ºC; 205 mm
- Gernika:................ 23,5 ºC; 169 mm
- Echevarria:............ 23,9 ºC; 155 mm
- Lasarte:.................. -------; 201 mm
- Astigarraga:............ -------; 221 mm
- S. Seb. Igueldo:..... 21,6 ºC; 204 mm; 20; 8; 37; 376; 1695
- S.Seb.-Ategorri.:.... 21,5 ºC; 216 mm
- Rentería:................ --------; 240 mm
- Oyarzun:................  22,4 ºC; 241 mm
- Oyarzun-Arditurri:... 22,6 ºC; 293 mm


Navarra

- Santiago-Central:... -------; 211 mm
- Añarbe:................ 24,6 ºC; 253 mm


Francia (de sur a norte hasta Lorient (Bretaña))

- Biarriz:............... 23,8 ºC; 177 mm; 18; --; --; 403; 1877
- Mont de Marsan: 27,0 ºC; 133 mm; 16; --; --; 433; 1852
- Burdeos:............ 26,4 ºC; 115 mm; 15; --; --; 486; 1992
- La Rochelle:....... 24,3 ºC;  78 mm; 12; --; --; 535; 2055
- La Roche sur Yy: 24.7 ºC; 85 mm; 13; --; --; 460; 1756
- Nantes:.............. 24,7 ºC; 88 mm; 13; --; --; 437; 1690
- Lorient:.............. 22,3 ºC; 94 mm; 14; --; --; 434; 1736


Costa Sur del Reino Unido (para comparar)

- Teignmouth:..... 20,6 ºC; 93 mm; 14; --; --; 441; 1710
- Everton:........... 20,8 ºC; 88 mm; 13; --; --; 445; 1751
- Eastbourne:...... 20,1 ºC; 96 mm; 14; --; --; 484; 1849
- Bognor Regis:... 20,5 ºC; 88 mm; 13; --; --; 486; 1903


Costa Oeste del Reino Unido (Gales. Para camparar)

- Cardiff:........... 21,5 ºC; 151 mm; 19; --;--; 396; 1518 
- Tenby:........... 19,5 ºC; 146 mm; 18; --;--; 420; 1654


Y por último el índice de mediterraneidad de julio y agosto, buen indicador de las influencias mediterráneas de un lugar concreto. El índice de mediterraneidad se define como " el cociente entre el valor de la evapotranspiración media estival de Thornthwaite (PEs), y la precipitación en mm del mismo período (Ps). En los territorios extratropicales se consideran como meses estivales junio, julio y agosto en el hemisferio norte y diciembre, enero y febrero en el hemisferio sur.". Por tanto se utiliza de forma equilibrada la precipitación y temperatura de los meses centrales del verano. A menor índice de mediterraneidad menos influencias mediterráneas y a mayor índice de mediterraneidad mayor cantidad de características mediterráneas de un determinado lugar. Fonte: http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/book/bioc/global_bioclimatics_2.htm. 
Ahí van los índices calculados por Rivas-Martínez:


Portugal

- Braga:..................... 4,34


Galicia

- A Guarda:................. 3,39
- Vigo:......................... 3,12
- Vigo-Peinador:.......... 2,33
- Pontevedra:............. 2,75
- A Coruña:................. 2,65
- O Barqueiro:............. 1,80


Asturias

- Gijón:..................... 1,94
- Lastres:.................. 1,84
- Llanes:................... 1,88


Cantabria

- Comillas:................. 1,40
- Santander:.............. 1,71
- Santander-Aerop.:... 1,47


País Vasco

- Bilbao-Aeropuerto:.... 2,03
- Bermeo:.................... 1,62
- San Sebastián:......... 1,05
- Oyarzun:................... 0,73


Navarra

- Arizkun:.................. 1,11
- Artikutza:................ 0,74


Costa francesa y entorno próximo

- Burdeos:................. 2,43
- St. Nazaire:............. 2,09
- Letalut:................... 3,12
- Evreux:................... 2,40 (ya en la región de Normandía)


Costa sureste británica (para comparar)

- Manston:................. 2,23 


Costa suroeste británica (para comparar)

- The Lizard:.............. 1,71
- Ternhill:................... 1,69
- St Mawgan:............. 1,47


Otras ciudades ibéricas (para comparar)

- Guarda:................... 7,51
- Madrid:................... 10,29
- Sevilla:.................... 33,91


Conclusiones:

- La Cornisa Cantábrica presenta de forma genérica un clima oceánico puro que presenta elementos diferenciadores del resto de climas oceánicos del suroeste europeo, acercándose en bastantes aspectos a los climas oceánicos de costa oeste británicos (fundamentalmente en verano).

- Ese clima cantábrico se caracteriza en los meses centrales del verano por multitud de días cubiertos y pocos días despejados, notable número de días de precipitación mayor o igual a 1mm (alcanzando máximos de 20 días en la provincia de Guipúzcoa) y escasa insolación. Los totales de precipitación son en algunos casos realmente altos, acercándose a los 300 mm en 2 meses en los lugares más favorecidos. Hablando de forma genérica (porque hay lugares excepcionales concretos), las diferencias veraniegas, dentro de España, con las "soleadas" Rias Baixas son abrumadoras. 

- Las razones por las que todo esto se produce son claras. Por un lado la presencia del anticiclón de las Azores que envía vientos constantes de componente norte (y variaciones del mismo ámbito) durante la mayor parte del verano, y por otro la presencia al sur de la Cordillera Cantábrica y los Montes Vascos que retienen en su vertiente norte todos esos estratos y nubosidad de componente norte, dando lugar a multitud de días grises, abundantes lloviznas y escasa insolación, así como constantes nieblas en zonas de montaña (el famoso mar de nubes asturiano que se ve desde los puertos y picos más altos).

- Las temperaturas veraniegas en la zona cantábrica se distribuyen de forma que las zonas más frescas se sitúan preferentemente en los territorios norteños de las provincias de A Coruña y Lugo, así como en la comunidad asturiana. Las horas de sol disminuyen notablemente desde A Coruña hacia el este, volviendo a aumentar una vez cruzada la frontera francesa. Destaca también el escaso número de días despejados al año (sólo 35) que tienen ciudades como Bilbao. Se la conoce como la ciudad de los estratos, una ciudad caracterizada por un cielo gris casi constante pero que no se traduce en un máximo de días de lluvia; mucho estrato infructuoso, vamos. Los mínimos de insolación ibéricos se sitúan an zonas de la Serra do Xistral, en el norte de Lugo, con valores dignos de Escocia.

- En cuanto a la precipitación de los meses centrales del verano, ésta aumenta claramente de oeste a este (por el mismo efecto del anticiclón azoriano), con picos máximos en la intersección de las provincias de Guipúzcoa y Navarra y disminuyendo de nuevo según nos adentramos en territorio francés.

- Y en lo respectivo al índice de mediterraneidad, vemos claramente como los mínimos se dan en zonas navarro-guipuzcoanas, con valores muy bajos en toda la zona cantábrica, menores en todo caso a los valores franceses y galaíco-portugueses y muy similares a los británicos de costa oeste (incluso menores a estos últimos en ciertas zonas). La Cornisa Cantábrica como vemos tiene poquísima o ninguna influencia mediterránea; eso sí, en cuanto cruzamos completamente la Cordillera Cantábrica hacia el sur la influencia mediterránea comienza a aumentar.

- Este pequeño estudio está hecho para las zonas costeras y de baja altitud (piso bioclimático colino). En zonas de media y alta montaña (muy comunes en los territorios tratados) aún se potencian más las precipitaciones, las nieblas, la baja insolación y las bajas temperaturas, que tienen su correspondencia en los pisos bioclimáticos eurosiberianos: montano, subalpino y alpino. Pero ese es otro tema.   

 Por tanto, y a la luz de los datos presentados y las diferentes influencias mediterráneas reflejadas en los meses centrales del verano (que es cuando más se nota), se podría dividir toda esta euroregión en varias zonas y subzonas:

1. Clima oceánico submediterráneo (también se le podría llamar clima suboceánico): zonas de Aveiro, Porto y gran parte de Braga.
2. Clima oceánico de transición (transición del submediterráneo o suboceánico al oceánico puro): regiones de Viana do Castelo y límitrofes de Braga, Pontevedra y zona sur y occidental coruñesa. Aquí también incluiría ciertas regiones de la costa oeste francesa como puntos del Pays de la Lorie y el Poitou-Charentes. 
3. Clima oceánico puro: norte de las provincias de A Coruña y Lugo, así como la mayor parte de Asturias y la Bretaña francesa.
4. Clima oceánico puro de verano húmedo: puntos de Asturias, gran parte de Cantabria y puntos de Vizcaya y el País Vasco Francés
5. Clima oceánico puro de verano muy húmedo: puntos de Cantabria, gran parte de las provincias vascas de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa, vertiente cantábrica de Navarra y zonas adyacentes del País Vasco Francés.
6. Clima oceánico de verano cálido: región de Aquitania.


 Y eso es todo. Abraços 

P.D.: Fijaos en el cambio radical que se produce al pasar de Pontevedra a A Coruña. A pesar de que disminuye la cantidad total de precipitaciones (debido fundamentalmente a la falta de relieve en el entorno de la capital coruñesa que exprima bien los frentes atlánticos), aumenta el número de días de precipitación en los meses de verano, disminuye claramente el número de horas de sol (en verano y todo el año) y la temperatura media máxima de julio, y se desploma directamente el número de días despejados. A Coruña, a pesar de recibir menos cantidad de precipitación que la zona de las Rías Baixas, es una ciudad mucho más "gris" y nubosa, así como menos soleada. No es un buen lugar para ir a bañarse en verano precisamente, aunque los hay peores como vemos


----------



## belem (8 Dez 2010 às 21:45)

Pek disse:


> Me vais a disculpar, pero es que estoy leyendo cosas sobre la Cornisa Cantábrica que no se corresponden con la realidad. La Cornisa Cantábrica es un territorio de unas características especiales dentro de la extensión del clima oceánico en el sudoeste europeo. Se trata de un territorio con características más parecidas a las de la costa oeste británica que a las de la costa oeste francesa (salvo Bretaña y el País Vasco Francés) y la costa oeste galaíco-portuguesa. Podríamos decir que se trata de una Costa Oeste Británica con 2-3 ºC más de temperatura media anual, según zonas; en lo restante se parecen mucho, incluso en el verano. Verano que, por cierto, es lo que marca la PRINCIPAL DISTINCIÓN entre esta zona cantábrica y las restantes de clima oceánico entre Bretaña y el norte de Portugal. Veamos de lo que hablo:
> 
> Nota: todas las estaciones utilizadas son costeras o muy próximas a la costa, salvo Braga y algunas francesas. En todo este territorio oceánico hablamos de temperaturas medias anuales que van desde los 15 ºC del extremo suroeste de dicha superficie hasta los 11,5-12 ºC de la zona bretona. Las máximas de enero varían entre los 14,5 ºC del extremo suroeste del territorio hasta los 9 ºC de la zona bretona. Este rango de temperaturas lo considero razonablemente similar como para integrarlo en un mismo subgrupo, sobre todo conociendo el amplio rango de temperaturas que engloba un clima oceánico (que van desde lo -3 ºC en el mes más frío en las zonas subpolares oceánicas hasta los 11 ºC en el extremo suroeste). Otra exigencia es que NO tengan ningún mes con una temperatura media superior a los 22 ºC, cosa que todas las siguientes estaciones cumplen. Una vez establecido el contexto de temperaturas entremos en lo importante (que es lo que lo distingue fundamentalmente de los climas mediterráneos): los meses centrales del verano y otros datos anuales sobre número de horas de sol y días despejados característicos de los climas atlánticos.
> 
> ...




Pek, o teu post está simplesmente excepcional!
Um dos melhores que li sobre o tema. 
Só queria adicionar, a presença de um verdadeiro clima temperado oceânico (Cfb) em Portugal continental ( certamente presente nas montanhas da maior parte das Ilhas dos Açores, na Ilha das Flores e também nas montanhas mais altas da Madeira), mais concretamente no Gerês! 
O André postou gráficos pluviométricos de uma localidade, que apresentava precipitações demasiado altas no verão para considerar a hipótese de ter meses secos ( tendo em conta o comportamento térmico da região).
Em algumas destas regiões ( tanto Gerês, como montanhas dos Açores e da Madeira), temos valores muito elevados de precipitação durante todo o ano ( em especial nos Açores).
Assim penso que é muito possível que todas estas divisões climáticas estejam presentes em Portugal .

1. Clima oceánico submediterráneo (también se le podría llamar clima suboceánico): zonas de Aveiro, Porto y gran parte de Braga.
2. Clima oceánico de transición (transición del submediterráneo o suboceánico al oceánico puro): regiones de Viana do Castelo y límitrofes de Braga, Pontevedra y zona sur y occidental coruñesa. Aquí también incluiría ciertas regiones de la costa oeste francesa como puntos del Pays de la Lorie y el Poitou-Charentes. 
3. Clima oceánico puro: norte de las provincias de A Coruña y Lugo, así como la mayor parte de Asturias y la Bretaña francesa.
4. Clima oceánico puro de verano húmedo: puntos de Asturias, gran parte de Cantabria y puntos de Vizcaya y el País Vasco Francés
5. Clima oceánico puro de verano muy húmedo: puntos de Cantabria, gran parte de las provincias vascas de Vizcaya y Guipúzcoa, vertiente cantábrica de Navarra y zonas adyacentes del País Vasco Francés.

Tenho curiosidade com o seguinte.
Que critério utilizas para diferenciar esta subdivisão das outras :

6. Clima oceánico de verano cálido: región de Aquitania.

Eventualmente será esta subdivisão considerada para as Ilhas das Flores, cujo mês mais quente, está mesmo em cima dos 22ºc e onde não há meses secos...
Já  em zonas mais quentes da Ilha ( que existem como já foi constatado em outro tópico) o clima passa a ser Cfa ( Subtropical Húmido), assim como acontece na Ilha do Corvo e também muito possivelmente em algumas zonas do norte da Ilha do Pico.
O clima Cfc ( clima temperado húmido com Verão curto e fresco), parece-me possível para Portugal, nas zonas mais altas e frias das suas montanhas ( eventualmente Estrela e Pico), mas aqui já estou a estou a utilizar probabilidades.
Em Espanha existe certamente.
Mas diga-se que o teu post está tão bom e elucidativo, que vou precisar de mais tempo para o analisar!


----------



## Pek (8 Dez 2010 às 22:45)

belem disse:


> Pek, o teu post está simplesmente excepcional!
> Um dos melhores que li sobre o tema.
> Só queria adicionar, a presença de um verdadeiro clima temperado oceânico (Cfb) em Portugal continental ( certamente presente nas montanhas da maior parte das Ilhas dos Açores, na Ilha das Flores e também nas montanhas mais altas da Madeira), mais concretamente no Gerês!
> O André postou gráficos pluviométricos de uma localidade, que apresentava precipitações demasiado altas no verão para considerar a hipótese de ter meses secos ( tendo em conta o comportamento térmico da região).
> ...



Muchas gracias por los comentarios, belem 

Ahora mismo no me puedo entretener mucho porque no puedo estar en internet mucho tiempo pero si te puedo contestar rápidamente a lgunas cosas.

Lo del Geres ya lo suponía, pero no lo tuve en cuenta porque este pequeño estudio y la clasificación están hechos sólo para zonas costeras o muy cercanas a la costa a baja altitud (200 msnm a lo sumo, pero resulta una excepción. La inmensa mayoría de las estaciones utilizadas están a nivel del mar y son costeras). Como ya comenté, para zonas a mayor altitud y otras de media y alta montaña habría que hablar largo y tendido porque en la Península tenemos de todo  Fíjate que dejé fuera fuera ciudades atlánticas algo alejadas de la costa y a más de 200 m. como Oviedo, Santiago de Compostela...

En cuanto a lo de clima oceánico de verano cálido utilizo el siguiente criterio: clima atlántico puro con más de 100 mm en los dos meses centrales del verano pero con medias de las máximas de dichos meses cálidos por encima de los 26ºC.

Otra cosa que hay que tener en cuenta es que esta clasificación responde a una visión generalista para intentar simplificar la realidad y facilitar las cosas. Existen multitud de matices según zonas, excepeciones, microclimas locales...Ejemplo: en la zona entre A Coruña y Pontevedra hay zonas a sólo 200 msnm muy cerca de la costa con precipitaciones de julio+agosto de 170 mm en un territorio que, en teoría es oceánico de transición (aunque vemos que localmente no es así ni mucho menos).

De nuevo muchas gracias por tus comentarios y abraços!!

P.D.: Espero el próximo día poder estar un poco más de tiempo conectdo y seguir charlando sobre este tema tan interesante.


----------



## stormy (8 Dez 2010 às 23:05)

Pek disse:


> Muchas gracias por los comentarios, belem
> 
> Ahora mismo no me puedo entretener mucho porque no puedo estar en internet mucho tiempo pero si te puedo contestar rápidamente a lgunas cosas.
> 
> ...



Eu diria que o clima dos Açores, pelo menos a cotas de 200m, como foi parametrizado pelo Pek, é subtropical humido....digo isto pois vejo uma diferença crucial entre o (sub)clima "oceanico de verão quente", que são os invernos.
Enquanto os invernos no sub clima oceanico de verão quente são frescos e relativamente longos ( mais de 2 meses com Tmed<10º) os invernos Açoreanos são curtos e bem amenos, com Tmed ( bastante)>10º em todos os meses do inverno.
Quanto á classificação por zonas, continuo a achar este mapa razoavel para diferenciar as zonas sub climaticas da peninsula:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

-Litoral N/NW, clima oceanico.
-Litoral NW, clima de transição entre o oceanico e o mediterraneo.
-Interior N, clima de caracter continental, invernos frios, verões quentes.
-Litoral NE, clima mediterraneo de verões pouco quentes e invernos frescos...precipitação bem distribuida.
-Litoral W, sub clima do clima do litoral NW, mais de 2 meses secos, verões moderados e invernos frescos.
-Interior SW, mais de 2 meses secos, verão longo e quente e invernos curtos, humidos e frescos.
-Interior SE/E, invernos frescos a frios e verões quentes, precipitações pouco abundantes ( mas de distrubuição relativamente regular).
-Litoral SW/S/SE, precipitações entre 300 e 700mm, verões longos secos e quentes ( 3 a 6 meses com Tmed>19º), invernos curtos quentes ( Tmed do mes mais frio >10) e não muito humidos e insolação muito elevada...precipitação de regime torrencial nos meses out-abr.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Dez 2010 às 01:33)

stormy disse:


> Quanto á classificação por zonas, continuo a achar este mapa razoavel para diferenciar as zonas sub climaticas da peninsula:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Também está dentro das linhas grossas que defendo.


----------



## belem (10 Dez 2010 às 22:23)

Pek disse:


> Muchas gracias por los comentarios, belem
> 
> Ahora mismo no me puedo entretener mucho porque no puedo estar en internet mucho tiempo pero si te puedo contestar rápidamente a lgunas cosas.
> 
> ...



Muito interessante, essa referência sobre as variações microclimáticas entre La Coruña e Pontevedra! 
E só falei de zonas de altitude em Portugal continental, porque aparentemente é a única zona no continente, onde existe um verdadeiro clima temperado marítimo...
Tanto se tem falado da influência atlântica no Norte de Portugal, mas pouca importância se deu à realidade climática desta região da P. Ibérica que tem sido esquecida mesmo por aqueles que tanto falam da influência atlântica. 
A tua intervenção foi muito importante, porque deu um «empurrão» neste tópico com um conteúdo realista e bastante científico.
Mais uma vez, obrigado!

PS: Esperemos que além da indiferença de tantos ditos portugueses, perante os climas das zonas atlânticas montanhosas de Portugal, também não surjam problemas com a protecção das florestas caducifólias destas zonas tão vulneráveis...


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 16:39)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



actioman disse:


> Este ano meteorologicamente (reafirmo o alerta do David, sem acento!) falando, foi memorável e quase quase que podia ter sido brutal, faltou terem estado menos 1 ou 2 graus em determinados dias de Janeiro e Fevereiro, que teria sido algo de loucos mesmo!
> 
> Destacaria 3 eventos:
> 
> ...



Deixa estar que se voltar a nevar em Elvas este ano irão dizer que já não nevava ha 20-30 anos é sempre assim a memoria meteoreologica dos portugueses relativo a episodios de frio é nula ou inexistente...Ainda que postou aqui estas Imagens para aquelas pessoas que falam que em Portugal a neve so aparece em Portugal em visitas de medico pois bem está ai a prova mais uma entre Mil que mesmo no Sul do pais a Neve aparece sempre 2,3,4 vezes por decada.Penso que em 2006,2007 nevou em Elvas não com tanta intesidade e que este ano tenho um amigo meu de Elvas que me falou na queda de pequena agua-Neve.

cumps


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 17:28)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Deixa estar que se voltar a nevar em Elvas este ano irão dizer que já não nevava ha 20-30 anos é sempre assim a memoria meteoreologica dos portugueses relativo a episodios de frio é nula ou inexistente...Ainda que postou aqui estas Imagens para aquelas pessoas que falam que em Portugal a neve so aparece em Portugal em visitas de medico pois bem está ai a prova mais uma entre Mil que mesmo no Sul do pais a Neve aparece sempre* 2,3,4 vezes por decada*.Penso que em 2006,2007 nevou em Elvas não com tanta intesidade e que este ano tenho um amigo meu de Elvas que me falou na queda de pequena agua-Neve.
> 
> cumps



2,3,4 vezes por decada no sul ( especialmente interior do alto alentejo e pontos mais altos de monchique)...rarissimas vezes no litoral ( embora possa ocorrer em situações de fluxo de E/NE com instabilidade)...ou seja...neve abaixo dos 500m em Portugal é uma coisa razoavelmente rara...
Mesmo nas serras acima dos 1000m, ou no interior NE, a neve é de pouca dura...podes ter 1m de neve hoje, que amanhã já se foi tudo e estão 10º...

Portanto...Portugal é um pais em que a neve existe, todos os anos pelo menos acima dos 800-1000m, mas que nunca jamais poderá ser considerado um pais de invernos frios e nivosos...como a quase totalidade dos paises Europeus a norte dos 40-45ºN.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 18:13)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



stormy disse:


> 2,3,4 vezes por decada no sul ( especialmente interior do alto alentejo e pontos mais altos de monchique)...rarissimas vezes no litoral ( embora possa ocorrer em situações de fluxo de E/NE com instabilidade)...ou seja...neve abaixo dos 500m em Portugal é uma coisa razoavelmente rara...
> Mesmo nas serras acima dos 1000m, ou no interior NE, a neve é de pouca dura...podes ter 1m de neve hoje, que amanhã já se foi tudo e estão 10º...
> 
> Portanto...Portugal é um pais em que a neve existe, todos os anos pelo menos acima dos 800-1000m, mas que nunca jamais poderá ser considerado um pais de invernos frios e nivosos...como a quase totalidade dos paises Europeus a norte dos 40-45ºN.



Ninguem diz o contrario Stormy, agora convenhamos dizer o seguinte os Invernos em Bragança,Vila Real,Viseu,Guarda não ficam nada atras em episodios de neve e de frio a muitas cidades europeias e esse facto não deve ser ignorado...

cumps e Boas Festas


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 18:21)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Ninguem diz o contrario Stormy, agora convenhamos dizer o seguinte os Invernos em Bragança,Vila Real,Viseu,Guarda não ficam nada atras em episodios de neve e de frio a muitas cidades europeias e esse facto não deve ser ignorado...
> 
> cumps e Boas Festas



Ai fica fica....diz-me lá o numero de dias por ano com Tmax <0º ou Tmin <-10 dessas cidades e compara com Paris, Bruxelas, Viena, Frankfurt, Berlim, Estocolmo, Budapeste...e compara com Bragança ou a Guarda..

Se temos frio...obvio, mas não o temos com consistencia temporal, e mesmo atingindo valores de -7 ou -10º atingimos numa faixa restrita do pais e apenas por um ou dois dias.

Os invernos no nosso litoral e no interior sul são dos mais quentes da Europa, cidades como Sines, Lisboa, Sagres ou Faro  teem invernos no top10 dos mais quentes da Europa, com medias entre Dez-Fev de 11-12º.

Só num periodo entre Abril e Outubro é que os nossos valores são mais moderados....mesmo assim faixas como o vale do Guadiana obteem valores identicos aos locais mais quentes da Europa, nomeadamente o vale do Guadalquivir, o Chipre ou mesmo cidades como o Cairo ou Tel aviv...( assim como o NE no inverno por vezes atinge valores tambem bastante frios)..


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 18:43)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Ninguem diz o contrario Stormy, agora convenhamos dizer o seguinte os Invernos em Bragança,Vila Real,Viseu,Guarda não ficam nada atras em episodios de neve e de frio a muitas cidades europeias e esse facto não deve ser ignorado...
> 
> cumps e Boas Festas



A cidade de Viseu realmente prima pela neve.
Caiu mais neve em algumas zonas do Adriático na semana passada (cota 0m), do que na cidade de Viseu nos últimos 15 anos.
Quem dera à cidade quantidades de neve assim...

Na Guarda, a neve é bem mais abundante, mas está a que altitude mesmo?
Ah pois é...

Mas é como o stormy diz, lá vêm 1 ou 2 dias em que os telhados se pintam de branco aqui e acolá, para logo a seguir a temperatura disparar para os 15ºC.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 18:45)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



stormy disse:


> Ai fica fica....diz-me lá o numero de dias por ano com Tmax <0º ou Tmin <-10 dessas cidades e compara com Paris, Bruxelas, Viena, Frankfurt, Berlim, Estocolmo, Budapeste...e compara com Bragança ou a Guarda..
> 
> Se temos frio...obvio, mas não o temos com consistencia temporal, e mesmo atingindo valores de -7 ou -10º atingimos numa faixa restrita do pais e apenas por um ou dois dias.
> 
> ...



Sim os Invernos no nosso Litoral Sul atenção Algarve e Baixo alentejo é de facto dos Invernos mais amenos da europa sempre admiti isso mesmo que deseja-se q não o fosse... perdemos no Inverno a nivel de frio ganhamos em Primaveras e Outonos mais frescos com noites mais frescas que a maioria do mediterraneo. 
é mentira o que disse a temperatura media no mes de janeiro em Bragança é de 4,4º em Paris de 4,7º e em Londres de 5º por isso não entendo em que se baseia para fazer essa afirmação ou seja o Inverno em Bragança é tão frio que estas cidades ponto final paragrafo quem diz o contrario esta a dizer uma Inverdade(como diz o comentador de futebol Rui Santos) 
parece-me a mim que o Stormy esta-se a basear com o que se está a passar este Inverno no centro da europa que é uma coisa totalmente fora do normal e anomala o que se passou em Paris Londres este mês foi algo muito excepcional e raro.Londres nunca teve tantos dias abaixo de zero seguidos como na 2 semanas passadas.Logo caso para dizer Stormy não faça de um caso particular excepcional a regra.
Leia isto:
Bragança temperatura media do mes de Janeiro:4,4º 
Paris temperatura media do mes de Janeiro: 4,7º 

acho que está tudo dito.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



AnDré disse:


> A cidade de Viseu realmente prima pela neve.
> Caiu mais neve em algumas zonas do Adriático na semana passada (cota 0m), do que na cidade de Viseu nos últimos 15 anos.
> Quem dera à cidade quantidades de neve assim...
> 
> ...



so digo isto:
Bragança temperatura media do mes de Janeiro:4,4º 
Paris temperatura media do mes de Janeiro: 4,7º 


 inventem agora o que quiserem os nºs não mentem... 
e como disse todos os anos neva em Viseu e todos os anos é ultimo nevão dos ultimos 20 anos se quiserem eu provo-os isto está registado em videos no youtube.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 18:48)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



AnDré disse:


> A cidade de Viseu realmente prima pela neve.
> Caiu mais neve em algumas zonas do Adriático na semana passada (cota 0m), do que na cidade de Viseu nos últimos 15 anos.
> Quem dera à cidade quantidades de neve assim...
> 
> ...



Frankfurt é um caso a parte.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 18:59)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*

Este ano foim um ano que se destacou exatamente por padrões anomalos...desde o calor no verão, até ao frio do inverno, especialmente no W/SW e no SE/E Europeu...

Os nossos Outonos e Primaveras são identicos aos dos paises da bacia Mediterranea, o Inverno é mais quente ou igual e o verão é mais fresco ou Igual....no fundo a difereça é irrisoria, tendo em conta lugares com a mesma altitude e latitude, como muito bem o Pek tem comparado noutros topicos.

Eu nunca falei em médias mensais, falei sim em numeros medios de dias de neve ou com Tmin<-10 ou Tmax<0º...

...Outra coisa, essa sim que me chateia, é andar-se aqui a deturpar dados...
[IMG=http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/7060/klmob.jpg][/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 19:31)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> so digo isto:
> Bragança temperatura media do mes de Janeiro:4,4º
> Paris temperatura media do mes de Janeiro: 4,7º
> 
> ...



Escolheu a estação de Paris Montsouris que fica no centro de uma enorme metrópole e, por isso, com uma brutal ilha de calor. 

 Uma qualquer estação na periferia de Paris terá facilmente valores mais baixos que essa no centro.

E mesmo Paris Montsouris tem 6,9ºC de temperatura media das máximas em Janeiro, bem mais baixo que o valor de 8,5ºC em Bragança.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 19:40)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



Dan disse:


> Escolheu a estação de Paris Montsouris que fica no centro de uma enorme metrópole e, por isso, com uma brutal ilha de calor.
> 
> Um qualquer estação na periferia de Paris terá facilmente valores mais baixos que essa no centro.
> 
> E mesmo Paris Montsouris tem 6,9ºC de temperatura media das máximas em Janeiro, bem mais baixo que o valor de 8,5ºC em Bragança.



Ehehehe esse argumento Dan não desmente o que disse peço desculpas pela sinceridade.


----------



## N_Fig (23 Dez 2010 às 19:47)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Deixa estar que se voltar a nevar em Elvas este ano irão dizer que já não nevava ha 20-30 anos é sempre assim a memoria meteoreologica dos portugueses relativo a episodios de frio é nula ou inexistente...Ainda que postou aqui estas Imagens para aquelas pessoas que falam que em Portugal a neve so aparece em Portugal em visitas de medico pois bem está ai a prova mais uma entre Mil que mesmo no Sul do pais a Neve aparece sempre 2,3,4 vezes por decada.Penso que em 2006,2007 nevou em Elvas não com tanta intesidade e que este ano tenho um amigo meu de Elvas que me falou na queda de pequena agua-Neve.
> 
> cumps



Não posso deixar de concordar. Às vezes parece que para os portugueses só neva na Serra da Estrela.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 19:50)

Carissimos Stormy e Dan so uma coisa se os nºs e os dados não estão do vosso lado para quê insistir neles???

se Bragança tem uma temperatura media no mês de Janeiro de 4,5º e Paris de 4,7º como é que que têm a pretenção de tentarem  convencer que o Inverno de Paris é mais frio lol e mais muito mais frio que o Inverno de Bragança??? ok tem temperaturas extremas mais frequentes não digo o contrario tambem possa ter mais dias de neve no digo o contrario mas uma coisa eu digo algo faz com que estes valores existam certo??? é feita uma media certo?? não estamos a falar de subjectividade certo??? logo se a temperatura media mensal de Bragança em Janeiro é 0,3º inferior á de Paris torna-se dificil dizer que o mês mais frio do ano mês tipico de Inverno seja mais frio que em Paris do que em Bragança nesse sentido o que eu disse faz sentido e não deve ser deturpado e desmentido os Invernos em Bragança ou na Guarda não ficam a dever nada ao frio sentido por exemplo em Paris mas quem fala de Paris pode falar de Londres ou de outra cidade qualquer.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 19:51)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Ninguem diz o contrario Stormy, agora convenhamos dizer o seguinte os Invernos em Bragança,Vila Real,Viseu,Guarda não ficam nada atras em episodios de neve e de frio a muitas cidades europeias e esse facto não deve ser ignorado...





SocioMeteo disse:


> Ehehehe esse argumento Dan não desmente o que disse peço desculpas pela sinceridade.



As estações meteorológicas de *Bragança* e *Guarda* podem ter um valor de temperatura média para o mês de Janeiro semelhante, ou ligeiramente inferior, ao da estação de *Paris Montsouris*. No entanto, os episódios de frio e de neve em Portugal são muito menos intensos que nessa região de França.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 19:54)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



Dan disse:


> As estações meteorológicas de *Bragança* e *Guarda* podem ter um valor de temperatura média para o mês de Janeiro semelhante, ou ligeiramente inferior, ao da estação de *Paris Montsouris*. No entanto, os episódios de frio e de neve em Portugal são muito menos intensos que nessa região de França.



ok então vou fazer uma pergunta muito mas muito Dahhh... então como é que estes valores surgem?? qual o motivo? o que faz com que os valores dessas cidades portuguesas sejam identicos e inferiores ao dessa região francesa?eles não surgem por milagre? por mero acaso?eles valem alguma coisa?


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 20:01)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> ok então vou fazer uma pergunta muito mas muito Dahhh... então como é que estes valores surgem?? qual o motivo? o que faz com que os valores dessas cidades portuguesas sejam identicos e inferiores ao dessa região francesa?eles não surgem por milagre? por mero acaso?eles valem alguma coisa?



Os dados de Paris-Mountsouris, são dados retirados de uma estação situada dentro da area de ilha de calor urbano...os dados que meti aqui: 




Uploaded with ImageShack.us
são da estação de referencia, que mede o real clima da zona sem influencia antropica.

Não são os valores Portugueses que surgem por milagre, mas sim os Franceses que surgem por efeito urbano.

Se quer comparar RUEMA´S com EMA´s então posso-lhe dizer que, por exemplo, Lisboa ( RUEMA da baixa) é mais quente que Beja....


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 20:10)

Ah...e já agora estamos a comparar localidades a 85m com localidades a 650m....


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 20:14)

stormy disse:


> Ah...e já agora estamos a comparar localidades a 85m com localidades a 650m....



e?? não se fala tambem da neve dos Balcães e da penisula Italica? mas falo de Bragança como posso falar de Lugo ou de Zamora ou Salamanca cidades da mesma região goegrafica com menos altitude e com invernos indenticos e similares


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2010 às 20:14)

Andamos nisto das comparações sem nexo, novamente?
Enfim, parece que não houve já conversa que chegue...


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



stormy disse:


> Os dados de Paris-Mountsouris, são dados retirados de uma estação situada dentro da area de ilha de calor urbano...os dados que meti aqui:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LaPalice ainda não conseguiu desmentir isto:

Bragança:4,4º
Paris:4,7º 

Inverno da terra fria tras-montana tão ou mais frio que o Inverno da região do Norte de França.


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 20:16)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> ok então vou fazer uma pergunta muito mas muito Dahhh... então como é que estes valores surgem?? qual o motivo? o que faz com que os valores dessas cidades portuguesas sejam identicos e inferiores ao dessa região francesa?eles não surgem por milagre? por mero acaso?eles valem alguma coisa?



Em relação aos valores médios isso é explicável com o efeito de ilha de calor.

Relativamente à intensidade dos episódios frios isso está relacionado com um maior afastamento do nosso país aos locais de origem dessas massas de ar frio.

Por exemplo, Paris/Orly teve, num episódio muito frio em Janeiro de 1987, uns dias com máximas muito baixas, no dia 12 a máxima ficou em -10ºC. Episódios desta intensidade são impensáveis em Portugal, com excepção das áreas mais altas da Serra da Estrela. Isto porque as massas de ar frio chegam a Portugal já menos intensas do que chegam, por exemplo, a França ou até à parte leste de Espanha.


----------



## stormy (23 Dez 2010 às 20:20)

Possa!!
Esses dados, sociometeo, são dados de uma estação urbana...ainda não percebeu??
A EMA de Bragança ou Guarda está fora da cidade, num sitio representativo para o clima da zona...
Mais uma vez aviso que não se podem comparar zonas de altitude tão dispar como uma difrereça de 600m....

Há lugares em Portugal mais frios que Paris no inverno, esteja descansado que há, nomeadamente boa parte dos locais acima dos 1000m...agora, a nivel bioclimatico não se podem comparar com Paris, pois estão a altitudes diferentes e latitudes diferentes.

Salamanca é mais fria que Bragança...


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 20:21)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> LaPalice ainda não conseguiu desmentir isto:
> 
> Bragança:4,4º
> Paris:4,7º
> ...



Esta afirmação é demagógica. Utilizar apenas dois dados de duas localidades para classificar o Inverno em regiões tão vastas não é correcto.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 20:30)

stormy disse:


> Possa!!
> Esses dados, sociometeo, são dados de uma estação urbana...ainda não percebeu??
> A EMA de Bragança ou Guarda está fora da cidade, num sitio representativo para o clima da zona...
> Mais uma vez aviso que não se podem comparar zonas de altitude tão dispar como uma difrereça de 600m....
> ...




mas afinal classifica ou não classifica o clima da regão oh meu deus!!!! ja estou a ficar baralhado eheheh. 

Cumps a todos Dan Stormy e Belem gosto muito de debater aqui com vocês neste forum e boas festas... Voces puxam para um lado e eu para o outro mas mesmo assim tenho a humildade de reconhecer que vou aprendendo muita coisa com vocês mesmo que seja fiel as minhas perspectivas como vocês sabem.


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 20:32)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



Dan disse:


> Em relação aos valores médios isso é explicável com o efeito de ilha de calor.
> 
> Relativamente à intensidade dos episódios frios isso está relacionado com um maior afastamento do nosso país aos locais de origem dessas massas de ar frio.
> 
> Por exemplo, Paris/Orly teve, num episódio muito frio em Janeiro de 1987, uns dias com máximas muito baixas, no dia 12 a máxima ficou em -10ºC. Episódios desta intensidade são impensáveis em Portugal, com excepção das áreas mais altas da Serra da Estrela. Isto porque as massas de ar frio chegam a Portugal já menos intensas do que chegam, por exemplo, a França ou até à parte leste de Espanha.



em 1987 nevou na cidade do Porto...


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 20:36)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> inventem agora o que quiserem os nºs não mentem...
> e como disse todos os anos neva em Viseu e todos os anos é ultimo nevão dos ultimos 20 anos se quiserem eu provo-os isto está registado em videos no youtube.



Inventar o quê? ahm? 
Quase todos os anos neva em Viseu, mas nem todos os anos a neve pega. Nem todos os anos a cidade consegue acumular 1 único centímetro que seja.
E muito menos 5-10cm.
Mais do que 10cm de neve então é raríssimo. 

Dizer que "_os Invernos em Viseu não ficam nada atras em episodios de neve e de frio a muitas cidades europeias_" é como quase comparar a precipitação que cai em Faro com a que cai no Pico dos Açores. Em Faro chove, mas não é a mesma coisa.



N_Fig disse:


> Não posso deixar de concordar. Às vezes parece que para os portugueses só neva na Serra da Estrela.



Já foi dito, mais que dito. E até já há um sketch sobre a memória meteorológica dos portugueses. Mas isso tanto acontece com a neve, como acontece com o frio, calor, chuva, vento... Enfim, assunto mais que batido.




SocioMeteo disse:


> ok então vou fazer uma pergunta muito mas muito Dahhh... então como é que estes valores surgem?? qual o motivo? o que faz com que os valores dessas cidades portuguesas sejam identicos e inferiores ao dessa região francesa?eles não surgem por milagre? por mero acaso?eles valem alguma coisa?



Estas perguntas todas são o sinal vivo daquilo que você percebe de climatologia.
Pense no seguinte:
Se Bragança é mais fria que Paris, como diz, e se no inverno em Bragança chove o dobro que em Paris, porque é que os episódios de neve em Bragança não são muito mais intensos? Aliás, porque é que em Bragança não cai o dobro da neve?


----------



## SocioMeteo (23 Dez 2010 às 20:49)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



AnDré disse:


> Inventar o quê? ahm?
> Quase todos os anos neva em Viseu, mas nem todos os anos a neve pega. Nem todos os anos a cidade consegue acumular 1 único centímetro que seja.
> E muito menos 5-10cm.
> Mais do que 10cm de neve então é raríssimo.
> ...



Oh André n fique tão chateado com o N_Fig so porque ele concordou com o meu ponto de vista ele tem direito a ter opinião propria e partilha-la aqui no forum mesmo que ela seja identica á minha. 
Continua a não desmentir isto:
Bragança:4,5º
Paris:4,7º 

mentira?

cada região tem especificidades muito proprias e particulares a posição geografica de Bragança faz com que tenha uma forte influencia continental caracteristica da penisula iberica é sujeita a temperaturas muito baixas e ventos continetais bem como episodios de arrefencimento nocturno normalmente quando faz muito frio em Bragança a percipitação não surge como aconteceu no inicio da semana passada e quando a chuva surge as temperaturas podem subir a valores demasiado altos para que poça surgir em forma de neve. Enquanto que Paris não como devido a NAO consegue muitas vezes conjugar os 2 factores perciptação e temperatura baixa para a ocorrencia de percipitação em forma de neve. 
De notar outra coisa a forma de percipitação tambem é diferente os famosos aguaceiros caracteristicos do Norte de Portugal e da Galiza acontecem em Bragança onde num dia pode chover 20mm-30mm ou mais.Em Paris devido a NAO a percipitação é muito menos intensa mas mais constante num tempo dias seguidos de chuva miudinha e neve fraca em Paris podem acontecer durante mais que um dia. Em Bragança como em Bordeus ou em Lugo o mês de Janeiro é dos ou o mais chuvoso em Paris o mês de Janeiro não é o mais chuvoso longe disso. 
Falo a nivel de senso comum e pela intuição meteoreologica que tenho mas penso que a verdade cientifica não deve andar muito longe disto. mas deixe la que foi pesquisar e fundamentala com outros termos e digo-lhe aqui vou demonstrar que o que digo faz sentido. 
Uma coisa é certa a temperatura media em Janeiro é mais baixa em Bragança que em Paris.


----------



## belem (23 Dez 2010 às 20:56)

Também deve haver uma diferença de altitudes não?


----------



## Dan (23 Dez 2010 às 21:21)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> em 1987 nevou na cidade do Porto...



É um bom exemplo de como funcionam estas entradas de ar frio. 
Esse episódio provocou uma máxima de -10ºC em Paris/Orly, uma máxima de -1ºC em Bragança (IM) e uma máxima de 4ºC na estação de Porto/Pedras Rubras.


----------



## AnDré (23 Dez 2010 às 21:23)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Oh André n fique tão chateado com o N_Fig so porque ele concordou com o meu ponto de vista ele tem direito a ter opinião propria e partilha-la aqui no forum mesmo que ela seja identica á minha.
> Continua a não desmentir isto:
> Bragança:4,5º
> Paris:4,7º
> ...



Chateado? 
O N_Fig não disse nenhuma mentira. Eu até disse que há um sketch sobre o que ele disse. 

O Sociometeo é que está à espera que eu desminta algo. O que é mesmo?

Continuo aparvalhado com os episódios de neve que pensa que ocorrem na cidade de Viseu. Não fosse eu de lá e até acreditaria. 
E volto a dizer, pode nevar todos os anos em Viseu, mas não são todos os anos que a neve pega, e muito menos aqueles em que a neve acumula 5cm.
Mais de 10cm então... Coisa banal em muitas cidades europeias.

Quanto a Paris/Bragança, as mínimas mais baixas em Bragança justificam-se pelo número de noites de céu limpo muito superiores em Bragança, quando comparadas com Paris.
As máximas mais baixas em Paris, justificam-se pelo frio que é capaz de reter ao contrário de Bragança.
Quanto à precipitação... Sem frio sustentável não se fazem milagres, não é verdade?
Uma frente de oeste e muitas vezes nem na Torre da Serra da Estrela neva.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2010 às 21:52)

*Re: Este ano meteorologicamente foi...*



AnDré disse:


> Continuo aparvalhado com os episódios de neve que pensa que ocorrem na cidade de Viseu. Não fosse eu de lá e até acreditaria.
> E volto a dizer, pode nevar todos os anos em Viseu, mas não são todos os anos que a neve pega, e muito menos aqueles em que a neve acumula 5cm.
> Mais de 10cm então... Coisa banal em muitas cidades europeias.



Concordo plenamente consigo, André. De facto, este século em Viseu apenas nevou nos Invernos de 2002,2005 e nos últimos três anos. Que tenha acumulado mais de 1cm, apenas nos últimos três invernos, em que tem caído cerca de 2/3nevões ao ano,com uma acumulação média de 3-5cm, mas mais quase nunca. 

Gostava de saber onde o SocioMeteo vai buscar essa informação. Que venha viver para Viseu, e ver como realmente é.


----------



## Costa (24 Dez 2010 às 18:07)

O complexo do SocioMeteo é querer fazer uma associação directa entre a temperatura de um país e o seu nível de desenvolvimento.

E a comprovar isto, está a sua constante tentativa de introduzir neste debate temas como a cor dos olhos e dos cabelos da população, do tom de pele, dos vikings, etc. etc.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 20:02)

stormy disse:


> Possa!!
> Esses dados, sociometeo, são dados de uma estação urbana...ainda não percebeu??
> A EMA de Bragança ou Guarda está fora da cidade, num sitio representativo para o clima da zona...
> Mais uma vez aviso que não se podem comparar zonas de altitude tão dispar como uma difrereça de 600m....
> ...



Salamanca 790 metros é mais fria que Bragança... é certo. Mas Bragança é igual que Zamora 656 metros em janeiro,

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=2614&k=cle

Os dados oficiais dos locais da regiao de Paris,

http://climat.meteofrance.com/chgt_climat2/climat_france?71397.path=climatnormales%2FREG12


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 20:37)

Pek disse:


> Me vais a disculpar, pero es que estoy leyendo cosas sobre la Cornisa Cantábrica que no se corresponden con la realidad. La Cornisa Cantábrica es un territorio de unas características especiales dentro de la extensión del clima oceánico en el sudoeste europeo. Se trata de un territorio con características más parecidas a las de la costa oeste británica que a las de la costa oeste francesa (salvo Bretaña y el País Vasco Francés) y la costa oeste galaíco-portuguesa. Podríamos decir que se trata de una Costa Oeste Británica con 2-3 ºC más de temperatura media anual, según zonas; en lo restante se parecen mucho, incluso en el verano. Verano que, por cierto, es lo que marca la PRINCIPAL DISTINCIÓN entre esta zona cantábrica y las restantes de clima oceánico entre Bretaña y el norte de Portugal. Veamos de lo que hablo:
> 
> Nota: todas las estaciones utilizadas son costeras o muy próximas a la costa, salvo Braga y algunas francesas. En todo este territorio oceánico hablamos de temperaturas medias anuales que van desde los 15 ºC del extremo suroeste de dicha superficie hasta los 11,5-12 ºC de la zona bretona. Las máximas de enero varían entre los 14,5 ºC del extremo suroeste del territorio hasta los 9 ºC de la zona bretona. Este rango de temperaturas lo considero razonablemente similar como para integrarlo en un mismo subgrupo, sobre todo conociendo el amplio rango de temperaturas que engloba un clima oceánico (que van desde lo -3 ºC en el mes más frío en las zonas subpolares oceánicas hasta los 11 ºC en el extremo suroeste). Otra exigencia es que NO tengan ningún mes con una temperatura media superior a los 22 ºC, cosa que todas las siguientes estaciones cumplen. Una vez establecido el contexto de temperaturas entremos en lo importante (que es lo que lo distingue fundamentalmente de los climas mediterráneos): los meses centrales del verano y otros datos anuales sobre número de horas de sol y días despejados característicos de los climas atlánticos.
> 
> ...



Desculpe mas comparar o verao do norte de Galiza (onde eu vivo) e do Cantabrico com o de Gales é uma ousadia e um disparate.

As temperaturas da costa do cantabrico oriental sao muito mais elevadas que em Gales ou oeste de Inglaterra todo o ano. O verao nao é exceçao. As medias e as maximas. 

Maxima absoluta de 42ºC em Bilbao e de 40ºC en San Sebastian. 
A temperatura media de Bilbao em julho é 20,0ºC, em agosto é 20,3ºC. Em S. Sebastian é de 20,6º en julho e 21,0ºC en agosto!!!, mais quente que os 20,2ºC de Porto e que os 20,7ºC de Burdeos. Burdeos nem sequer é uma cidade de costa. Está muitos kilometros terra adentro!!!

Os links,
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1014&k=pva
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1082&k=pva
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=1082&o=1014&v=TMX&m=13

Na costa occidental do cantabrico as temperaturas sao mais frescas mais ainda assim a temperatura media de Gijón é de 19,2ºC en xulho e de 19,7ºC en agosto. Em Corunha é similar. Alem de que o verao é a estaçao menos umida do ano e con muita diferença. O link,

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1208&k=ast

Eu vivo na Corunha e vou muitos dias a praia todos os anos. Pensas que os habitantes de S. Sebastian nao vao a praia? Pois estás muito confuso. A praia da Concha en S. Sebastian muitisimas vezes está cheia de pessoas.


Nada de isso há na costa de Gales ou na costa oeste de Inglaterra. As temperaturas ali sao muito mais frias. A temperatura media na costa de Gales em julho e agosto é de 15ºC!!!, a mesma temperatura que S. Sebastia, Bilbao, Santander, Gijon e A Corunha em maio!!!! Alem de que o verao nao é a estaçao mais seca do ano em Gales. A diferença do todo Cantabrico donde o verao sempre é a estaçao mais seca. 
O link de Gales,

http://www.metoffice.gov.uk/climate/uk/averages/19712000/sites/trawscoed.html


Un ultimo comentario. En San Sebastian AEMET tiene dos observatorios oficiales. Uno es el aeropuerto de San Sebastian, llamado Fuenterrabia . El otro es Igueldo, en la cima de un pequeño monte a más de 250 metros de altitud que cae sobre el mar!!!! Link,

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?k=pva


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Jan 2011 às 22:52)

Pek disse:


> Y éste
> 
> Adrall (Lleida): *630* msnm
> 
> ...


 
Os dados sao de Global Bioclimatics. Sao de uma serie muito antiga. Anos muito mas frios que os actuais.

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-adral.htm






Ars. Serie antiga e muito curta dos anos mais frios que houve na peninsola iberica.
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-ars-r.htm





Camprodon, también serie curta e antiga.

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-campr.htm



Mas nao entendo que Pek usa esses dados cando no foro de espanha di

"P.D.: Por otra parte, ojito con la página de Global Bioclimatics que está muy bien y muy currada pero en algunas ocasiones tiene errores de bulto (y series muy cortas). Ya se ha hablado de ello en este foro"

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-espanha-5269-3.html


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Jan 2011 às 12:45)

Pek disse:


> Un apunte: en Cantabria JAMÁS se han alcanzado los 40 ºC. Temperatura máxima absoluta en Santander: 37,6 ºC (30 de junio de 1968). La media de las máximas en Santander (1971-2000) para el mes de julio es de 23,1 ºC.
> 
> Para Burdeos, la media de las máximas de julio en el período 1971-2000 ya sube hasta los 26,4 ºC.



Nao é certo. Em Cantabria sim se alcançam 40ºC. O teu dado é de Santander aeroporto mas mesmo a cidade de Santander tem uma temperatura maxima absoluta de 40,2ºC. É um dado oficial de AEMET. O link oficial a os dados de Santander (estaçao de Santander cidade é a numero 1110. Serie de anos 1924-1997),

ftp://ftpdatos.aemet.es/series_climatologicas/valores_diarios/estacion/

Os dados ja ordenados por mim






Em Bilbao (estaçao numero 1082) ja é bastante frecuente ter muito altas temperaturas,





Tamén em San Sebastian aeroporto (estaçao numero 1014)






Por último quiero comentar que Burdeos no es una ciudad costera. Burdeos está en el inicio del estuario del río Garona, a muchos kilómetros de distancia de la costa.


----------



## mesogeiakos (14 Fev 2011 às 07:47)

Hi everyone.

Here is the map of Portugal,Spain,France,Italy and Greece according to Peel et al (2007) with the updated Koppen Classification 

France and Italy have 8 types of climate in the Koppen climate Classification
Spain 10 types
and Greece 12 types!

I will focus mainly on the semi-arid/arid climates of Europe (sorry just my preference)

According to the Koppen update of 2007 one of the most climatically diverse countries in Europe is Greece and then Spain

In terms of semi-arid/arid climates according to this map in Europe we have

1.*Anafi,Santorini, Greece with BWh hot arid climate* (no data from Greece to support this)

2.*Almeria,Zaragosa, Spain with BWk cold semi arid climate* (data from Spain do not support this i.e both areas have BSh/BSk climate )

3. *Some of the Belearics,Pantelleria (not in Europe geographically),Murcia,Athens and southern Attica,most of the Cyclades,South/Central Eastern tip of Peloponnese (Argolis)  and North East Crete (Lasithi) have a BSh hot semi-arid climate * (most of the data support this )

4.*Vast area in Spain with BSk climate. Area between Puglia and Basilicata in Italy again with BSk climate.Finally Eastern Thessaly,Central Macedonia areas(Larisa,Thessaloniki,etc) with BSk semi arid cold climate )* (data from Greece  support this while data from Spain partially support this.No data from Italy)



*
However the paper says explicitly that data from 1909 to 1993 were used from WMO stations*








http://hal-sde.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/29/88/18/PDF/hessd-4-439-2007.pdf


----------



## mesogeiakos (14 Fev 2011 às 08:07)

From all of the above the areas that *are confirmed with semi arid climate* from the data of the National Meteorological Authorities of the countries are

Spain from AEMET data

*Almeria (BSh)
Murcia (BSk)
Zaragosa (BSk) 
Teruel (BSk)
*

Greece from HNMS data
*
Athens,Hellenikon (BSh)
Thessaloniki (BSk)
Larisa (BSk)
Kavala (BSk)*


I have calculated the official data from most of the European countries against the Koppen criteria/formulas and* these are the ONLY areas that I can personally confirm with semi-arid climate in GEOGRAPHICAL EUROPE (excluding Azores,Madeira,Canaries,Pantelleria,Lampedusa,Kastelorizo and Cyprus) * .If anyone has other official data from Portugal (IM) that might imply a semi-arid climate please bring them forward here!

Here are the criteria against which I calculated the data

Thank you and good morning from London!!






http://hal-sde.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/29/88/18/PDF/hessd-4-439-2007.pdf


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

Almeria from AEMET 196mm
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and

Athens Hellenikon from HNMS 364 mm
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...egion_diagrams_html?dr_city=Athens_Hellinikon


Almeria é muito mais arida que Atenas.


----------



## Costa (14 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

mesogeiakos disse:


> From all of the above the areas that *are confirmed with semi arid climate* from the data of the National Meteorological Authorities of the countries are
> 
> Spain from AEMET data
> 
> ...



Hi mesogeiakos.

Here you have an *official IM* map from different types of climat you can find in Portugal.

The purple color are arid/semi-arid areas


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 00:41)

Ferreiro disse:


> Almeria from AEMET 196mm
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and
> 
> Athens Hellenikon from HNMS 364 mm
> ...



so what?There is around 170mm difference.

The important thing according to the Koppen classification is that both Athens and Almeria enter the semi-arid climates.Plus Athens has lower relative humidity year long compared to Almeria

Athens 60.4%
Almeria 66.0%


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 00:44)

Costa disse:


> Hi mesogeiakos.
> 
> Here you have an *official IM* map from different types of climat you can find in Portugal.
> 
> The purple color are arid/semi-arid areas



Thank you,very interesting,but I guess this must be a hypothetical plotted projection of the types of rainfall that exist in Portugal right?

Are there any *real data from IM* to support a semi-arid/arid  climate in Portugal according to Koppen classification?


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 01:12)

> P.D.: Por otra parte, ojito con la página de Global Bioclimatics que está muy bien y muy currada pero en algunas ocasiones tiene errores de bulto (y series muy cortas). Ya se ha hablado de ello en este foro




Defo!I am sorry to say but these data are really crap!*Firstly NONE of the above stations have WMO id's (only those that appear in the AEMET official cite),there is next to zero quality control (or very poor indeed) and they are based in the Martinez system of classification*.Total crap data!Here is how I have discredited those crappy and dubious data in the Spanish meteored forum

METEORED FORO ''El clima unico de Ierapetra,el clima mas calido en Europa''


> Voy a comenzar con el argumento básico de por qué los datos UCM necesidad de aceptarse sólo como referencia y no como datos oficiales
> 
> Mi plan consistía en elegir mis 5 ciudades favoritas en España y para ver si existen diferencias en los datos entre AEMET y la UCM .... PERO ... En mi primera opción y mi ciudad más querida en España, Barcelona, descubrí algo que me chocó ...
> 
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 01:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Almeria from AEMET 196mm
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and
> 
> Athens Hellenikon from HNMS 364 mm
> ...



Also here is an example from last year

*Almeria 2010* 

*361mm*

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?months=12&lang=en&mode=0&ind=08487&ord=DIR&year=2010&mes=12

*Athens 2010*

*306mm*


http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?months=12&lang=en&mode=0&ind=16716&ord=DIR&year=2010&mes=12

and also  from the climatic bulletins of HNMS for January,June and August (3 months of missing data from ogimet)

Jan 2010=31mm
June 2010=11mm
August 2010=0mm

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html?

Total for 2010 for Athens,Hellenikon = 306mm


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2011 às 12:10)

IM has measured an average of 478.4mm/year in Vila Real de Santo Antonio ( 1971-2000), 1km W of Ayamonte. 
But i´ll try to send them an e-mail to ask if there are lower records


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 12:19)

stormy disse:


> IM has measured an average of 478.4mm/year in Vila Real de Santo Antonio ( 1971-2000), 1km W of Ayamonte.
> But i´ll try to send them an e-mail to ask if there are lower records



Oh,thank you!!Do you know its mean annual temperature and if it receives more than 30% of its annual rainfall between April and September,so I would calculate its climate type according to Koppen formulas?


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 12:30)

Also for 2008 

Athens

*214mm*

Almeria

*203mm*

and for 2009

Athens

*358mm*

Almeria

*261mm*


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2011 às 13:13)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Oh,thank you!!Do you know its mean annual temperature and if it receives more than 30% of its annual rainfall between April and September,so I would calculate its climate type according to Koppen formulas?



Mean annual temp: 17.35º
Prec between Apr and Sept: 100.6mm 
Mean hottest month temp:24.25º
Mean coldest month temp:10.95º


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 13:49)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Also for 2008
> 
> Athens
> 
> ...



So what?

Almeria 2005 120 mm
Almeria 2002 157 mm
Almeria 2001 113 mm

Almeria é muitisimo mais arida que Atenas. A comparaçao é absurda.

Promedio Almeria AEMET 1971-2000 196 mm
Promedio Atenas HNMS 1955-1997 364 mm

Em Atenas chove quase duas vezes que em Almeria!!!


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2011 às 14:01)

Ferreiro disse:


> So what?
> 
> Almeria 2005 120 mm
> Almeria 2002 157 mm
> ...



Almeria é a região mais seca da Europa continental..mas boa parte das regiões termomediterraneas da Europa continental (*http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/diversidade-climatica-em-portugal-3088-15.html#post175958*), teem precipitações médias anuais entre os 400 e os 700mm, o que já é bastante seco tendo em conta as temperaturas elevadas que se fazem sentir durante boa parte do ano...o que aumenta muito a evapotranspiração potencial


----------



## stormy (15 Fev 2011 às 14:43)

Localidades Espanholas a menos de 10km do SE do território Português:

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-ayamo.htm

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-sanl1.htm

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-el-gr.htm

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-olive.htm

Outras localidades muito quentes da bacia do Guadalquivir/Sierra morena:

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-lora-.htm

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-gibra.htm

No fundo atingimos em certos locais temperaturas medias mensais tipicas de climas muito quentes...mas tal acontece apenas por um ou dois meses...


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 17:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> So what?
> 
> Almeria 2005 120 mm
> Almeria 2002 157 mm
> ...



So what again?I am not making a comparison.I am stating that those are the only areas with confirmed semi-arid hot climate (BSh) in Europe and also gave examples.

Btw Athens 1993 94mm!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 17:26)

stormy disse:


> Mean annual temp: 17.35º
> Prec between Apr and Sept: 100.6mm
> Mean hottest month temp:24.25º
> Mean coldest month temp:10.95º




Thanks!It does not enter the semi-arid climates.It would need at least 45mm more precip in the April-Sept semester to actually qualify


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 18:48)

mesogeiakos disse:


> So what again?I am not making a comparison.I am stating that those are the only areas with confirmed semi-arid hot climate (BSh) in Europe and also gave examples.
> 
> Btw Athens 1993 94mm!!




E de novo que? O dado isolado dum ano nao define un clima!!!

Alem do mais nem sequer é certo.

Atenas fevrereiro 1993 50 mm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=02&day=28&ndays=31

Atenas abril 1993 62mm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=05&day=01&ndays=31

Somente somando dous meses ja supera os 100 mm!!!!

Sem falar em o dia 21 de novembro de 1993 79mm!!!!
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31



Nao é certo. Em Espanha sao BSh (clasificaçao de Koppen) muita parte das provincias de Almeria e Murcia.


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 20:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> E de novo que? O dado isolado dum ano nao define un clima!!!
> 
> Alem do mais nem sequer é certo.
> 
> ...



This is defo wrong!!!!Athens in 1993 had the most prolonged drought in its 2 centuries history.Elefsina managed merely 120mm that year and the same goes for the rest of Athens.Hellenikon below 100mm.It did not rain in Athens for almost 8 months!It was big news in Greece and I remember it clearly.

From the official stations with WMO ID ONLY Almeria Aeroporto and Athens Hellenikon can confirm BSh semi-arid climate in Europe!!

Murcia is BSk since mean annual is less than 18C


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 20:51)

mesogeiakos disse:


> This is defo wrong!!!!Athens in 1993 had the most prolonged drought in its 2 centuries history.Elefsina managed merely 120mm that year and the same goes for the rest of Athens.Hellenikon below 100mm.It did not rain in Athens for almost 8 months!It was big news in Greece and I remember it clearly.
> 
> From the official stations with WMO ID ONLY Almeria Aeroporto and Athens Hellenikon can confirm BSh semi-arid climate in Europe!!



Its false.
Ogimet pode estar errado algum dia isolado como todas as bases de dados, mas nao esta errado todos os dias do ano!!! 
1993 foi seco em Atenas entre abril e novembro, mas em novembro choveu muitisimo e resolveu a seca. Com os dados de Ogimet quedou resolto o misterio.
Se vostede teve dados do contrario aporte os enlaces a esses dados.

Um conselho: o mundo nao acaba en Atenas. Abra um pouco os ollos.

Murcia é BSh
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köppen_climate_classification


----------



## mesogeiakos (15 Fev 2011 às 20:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Its false.
> Ogimet pode estar errado algum dia isolado como todas as bases de dados, mas nao esta errado todos os dias do ano!!!
> 1993 foi seco em Atenas entre abril e novembro, mas em novembro choveu muitisimo e resolveu a seca. Com os dados de Ogimet quedou resolto o misterio.
> Se vostede teve dados do contrario aporte os enlaces a esses dados.
> ...



Totally wrong!Both

Infact it was all over the press here in Greece and off course it was reported less than 100 mm in Athens

Now for Murcia.Again totally wrong.Do the calculations

*BSk pure*

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=7031&k=mur
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=7228&k=mur

Regardless of wikipedia and old ogimet data!


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 21:07)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Totally wrong!Both
> 
> Infact it was all over the press here in Greece and off course it was reported less than 100 mm in Athens
> 
> ...



No necesito hacer las cálculos porque ya están hechos en la página de la clasificación de Koppen!!!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köppen_climate_classification

Aprenda a leer y a hacer los calculos correctamente!

Ahí lo pone muy claramente Murcia BSh!!! 

Como se atreve a decir que los que han escrito esa página están mintiendo???

Usted que no es capaz de aportar ningún enlace a los datos oficiales de precipitación en Atenas en 1993. Según Ogimet en 1993 en Atenas cayeron aproximadamente 300 mm de lluvia!!!! ¿Por qué miente tanto?


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 22:23)

Agora veja o que ele (Mesogeiakos) escreve em um fórum ingles

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=33956&posts=7

Ele próprio está reconhecendo que, em Novembro, começou a chover!!!

Para piorar a situação eu encontrei os dados historicos das autoridades gregas da chuva em Atenas

http://hal.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/29/69/80/PDF/adgeo-10-59-2007.pdf

Grafico de Atenas (pagina 4 do pdf)





Em 1993 300mm, a mesma quantidade que publica Ogimet!!!!


Muito muito cuidado com Mesogeiakos!!!!!!!!!!!!!

EStoy viendo que participa en todos los foros de clima que hay en Internet. Siempre diciendo las mismas tonterias. Atenas es la mas caliente, la mas arida, donde mas luce el sol, donde menos nieva, donde hay mas sequia. Las mentiras no lo detienen. Por eso será que en muchos esta baneado.


----------



## belem (15 Fev 2011 às 22:58)

Ferreiro disse:


> Agora veja o que ele (Mesogeiakos) escreve em um fórum ingles
> 
> http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=33956&posts=7
> 
> ...



Realmente estamos perante um caso já cada vez mais conhecido de propaganda sensacionalista em vários foruns internacionais ( sobretudo europeus) por parte desse senhor...
Ler o que ele escreve é sempre uma lotaria ( mas sempre a favorecer o mesmo lado)...
Climas BSh há em Portugal e Espanha, até em mais do que uma localidade, nem percebo qual é a dúvida... Esse assunto já foi discutido mais do que uma vez. E provavelmente até BWh para algumas ilhas portuguesas e espanholas ( Madeira e Canárias)...
Para alguém saber mais sobre climas, não pode andar só em torno de um autor como uma mosca, tem é que consultar trabalhos de vários autores ( os mapas bioclimáticos associam diversos factores na sua classificação por exemplo)...


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

En el foro español Meteored esta baneado (banned)

http://foro.meteored.com/climas+del+mundo+y+climatologia+historica/clima+grecia-t88415.384.html

En el foro italiano meteonetwork esta banned

http://forum.meteonetwork.it/meteorologia/123152-temperature-alte-mondo-nelle-zone-costiere.html

En el foro griego pienso que tambien está baneado. Mas hace tiempo que no participa asi que pienso que está banned.

http://forum.snowreport.gr/forum_posts.asp?TID=21304

Tambien está ese foro inglés donde dice todo tipo de barbaridades. Ejemplo
http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=35877&start=21
*The last 35 years *Athens metropolitan area has registered numerous times official temperatures over 44C in various Athenian suburbs and *I am certain that Seville has not managed a proper and official 44C more than 3 or 4 times in the same period.* 

Para que se entere. Sevilla 17 veces temperaturas superiores a 44ºC. Cordoba 24 veces temperaturas superiores a 44ºC. Datos de AEMET.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 01:00)

Ferreiro disse:


> Agora veja o que ele (Mesogeiakos) escreve em um fórum ingles
> 
> http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=33956&posts=7
> 
> ...



However this is what happens with people who do not know the Attica Basin.The data are for ''Athens'',which ''Athens?''This obviously refers to *Thiseion* again as I said Hellenikon had according to the press 94mm for 1993!!!


Also I have never said that Athens is the most arid!!!I have said that Athens is the warmest in Europe in the summer!!And as you all know by now.OFF COURSE IT IS!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 01:03)

Ferreiro disse:


> No necesito hacer las cálculos porque ya están hechos en la página de la clasificación de Koppen!!!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Köppen_climate_classification
> 
> Aprenda a leer y a hacer los calculos correctamente!
> ...



I think that a)either your math skills are very bad
b) you do not understand a word of what you are posting

*The mean annual temperature of Murcia is 17.8C!!The BSh threashold is 18.0 according to Peel et al and not according to Wikipedia!!!Helloooooooooo*

So BSk 100%.








http://hal-sde.archives-ouvertes.fr/docs/00/29/88/18/PDF/hessd-4-439-2007.pdf


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 01:07)

Ferreiro disse:


> En el foro español Meteored esta baneado (banned)
> 
> http://foro.meteored.com/climas+del+mundo+y+climatologia+historica/clima+grecia-t88415.384.html
> 
> ...




Oh sorry!If 44 is a problem then go to 45C.* Elefsina by the sea in Athens makes Andalusia seem like the north pole!!!*

Count how many times Elefsina recorded over 45C and how many time did Seville!!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 10:44)

mesogeiakos disse:


> However this is what happens with people who do not know the Attica Basin.The data are for ''Athens'',which ''Athens?''This obviously refers to *Thiseion* again as I said Hellenikon had according to the press 94mm for 1993!!!
> 
> 
> Also I have never said that Athens is the most arid!!!I have said that Athens is the warmest in Europe in the summer!!And as you all know by now.OFF COURSE IT IS!!!



Los datos de Ogimet y los del archivo PDF sobre Thiseio son de dos estaciones distintas de la ciudad de Atenas. Las dos estaciones con cantidades muy similares en 1993!!!

Coordenadas de la estación de Ogimet http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31

Coordenadas de la estacion de Thiseio http://www.meteo.noa.gr/ENG/iersd_climat-table.htm

2 estaciones en el area de Atenas y las dos estaciones tuvieron una cantidad muy similar de precipitacion. Aproximadamente 300 mm.

Ya que dices que toda la prensa griega informa de ese dato le será muy facil poner los enlaces a esos datos???
Pero no lo hará porque es MENTIRA.

Duerme mejor por las noches mintiendo?

Ya todos reconocemos que Atenas siempre gana en todo. Siempre tiene temperaturas mas altas, años mas secos, hay mas horas de sol que en las demas ciudades. Te quedas contento así?


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 10:48)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Defo!I am sorry to say but these data are really crap!*Firstly NONE of the above stations have WMO id's (only those that appear in the AEMET official cite),there is next to zero quality control (or very poor indeed) and they are based in the Martinez system of classification*.Total crap data!Here is how I have discredited those crappy and dubious data in the Spanish meteored forum



Que sabras tu si todos esos datos son ciertos o no. Un tal Mesogeiakos dice que Sevilla solo ha conseguido 3 veces de manera oficial una temperatura de 44ºC .
Informese bien de los datos oficiales. No sea tan ignorante!!!!!!

Entre Mesogiakos y la universidad de Madrid (datos de Global bioclimatics) no tengo ninguna duda. Me fio mucho mas de la opinión de la Universidad de Madrid!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 10:53)

mesogeiakos disse:


> This is defo wrong!!!!Athens in 1993 had the most prolonged drought in its 2 centuries history.*Elefsina managed merely 120mm that year and the same goes for the rest of Athens*.Hellenikon below 100mm.*It did not rain in Athens for almost 8 months*!It was big news in Greece and I remember it clearly.
> 
> From the official stations with WMO ID ONLY Almeria Aeroporto and Athens Hellenikon can confirm BSh semi-arid climate in Europe!!
> 
> Murcia is BSk since mean annual is less than 18C



O mesmo de sempre!!!! Todo o mundo esta equivocado. Los que hacen la Wikipedia y demas paginas de la clasificacion de Koppen no tienen ni idea. Solo Mesogeiakos tiene razon. En la provincia de Murcia no hay clima BSh, hahahaha.

Me fio mucho mas de la clasificacion de Koppen publicada por Wikipedia y demas paginas de climatologia que de la opinion de un tal Mesogeiakos que ya se ha demostrado que las mentiras no lo detienen 

Fala muito. Mas nao aporta nenhum enlace aos dados oficiais da choiva en Atenas en 1993!!!!! Demostre as suas afirmacions com dados oficiais!!!!


Tampoco es cierto que en Atenas estuvo 8 meses sin llover. Otra mentira mas. 
Alguien dice en un foro ingles que la ciudad donde mas tiempo ha estado sin llover es Huelva o Faro. Mesogiakos no soporta ver a Atenas por debajo y se inventa que Atenas no llovio en 1993 durante 8 meses. 
http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=33956&posts=7

Segun vemos en Ogimet en Atenas llovio en mayo de 1993
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=05&day=31&ndays=31
En junio de 1993 tambien llovio 1 día 6mm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=07&day=01&ndays=31
En julio de 1993 1 día con 2 mm
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=07&day=31&ndays=31
Luego ya no llovio hasta noviembre de 1993. Mas en noviembre llovio mucho.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31

Sin llover estuvo 4 meses. Nada de 8. El dobla la cifra asi Atenas es la ciudad de Europa donde la sequia es mas larga 

Lo mismo de siempre. A este individuo ya lo conocen en los foros de toda Europa. El unico foro donde no esta baneado es en el ingles y Meteopt. En el foro ingles nadie le contesta porque los ingleses no saben nada del clima del sur de Europa. Mas en este foro portugues sus trampas quedan al descubierto una y otra vez.


Como decimos en mi tierra se coge antes a un mentiroso que a un cojo.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 15:22)

Ferreiro disse:


> Los datos de Ogimet y los del archivo PDF sobre Thiseio son de dos estaciones distintas de la ciudad de Atenas. Las dos estaciones con cantidades muy similares en 1993!!!
> 
> Coordenadas de la estación de Ogimet http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167160-99999&ord=DIR&ano=1993&mes=12&day=01&ndays=31
> 
> ...



Again non arguments,again poor impression management.No matter what ''hurt'' Spanish meteopassionates say about the Attica peninsula to feel reassured about Andalusia what is important to understand is that  according to OFFICIAL WMO STATIONS only a few stations in Europe can actually verify BSh climate.One of which is off course Athens,Hellenikon!No matter how much you insist that I said that Athens is the driest in Europe just to keep your reassurance in order to divert attention from Attica's summer heat,this does not change the fact that Attica SYSTEMATICALLY beats each and every area of ANDALUSIA in extreme temperatures* AND OFF COURSE ATTICA IS THE WARMEST AREA OF THE CONTINENT ON AVERAGE IN EUROPE.CRYSTAL CLEAR!!*

Well as I said,the problem is that people do not know Athens .Athens is one of the most diverse cities of the world climatologically .Thus data for Thiseio can not be pertinent for Hellenikon.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 15:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Que sabras tu si todos esos datos son ciertos o no. Un tal Mesogeiakos dice que Sevilla solo ha conseguido 3 veces de manera oficial una temperatura de 44ºC .
> Informese bien de los datos oficiales. No sea tan ignorante!!!!!!
> 
> Entre Mesogiakos y la universidad de Madrid (datos de Global bioclimatics) no tengo ninguna duda. Me fio mucho mas de la opinión de la Universidad de Madrid!!!



This is why Mesogeiakos is here mate !To SYSTEMATICALLY discredit each source from Spain that has *ZERO* scientific validity.Who cares about the crap data of Martinez?Look at my previous post and how I have discredited Martinez data.

I understand that meteopassionates feel insecure towards Attica and Athens but people need to realise that Attica beats Andalusia 

*a)IN ALL THE OFFICIAL SUMMER TEMPERATURE RECORDS.
b)MOST IMPORTANTLY THE PENINSULA OF ATTICA SYSTEMATICALLY IS THE WARMEST AREA IN THE EUROPEAN CONTINENT ON AVERAGE NO MATTER HOW HARD ANDALUSIA TRIES.
c)ATTICA WILL ALWAYS BE THE CHAMPION OF EUROPEAN HEAT IN THE CONTINENT*

From the data we have Elefsina in the sea has destroyed Cordoba *TOTALLY*.In terms of temperatures over *45C*!!Hello!!Elefsina....a suburb of Athens by the *sea!!!*

Oh why dont u also give us the links of your crap data of those temps in Cordova from *AEMET*?Are you afraid that Attica will once again kneel down Andalusia?

And here I dedicate you once again

*Martinez DECONSTRUCTED*  hehhehe


METEORED FORO ''El clima unico de Ierapetra,el clima mas calido en Europa''


> Citação:
> Voy a comenzar con el argumento básico de por qué los datos UCM necesidad de aceptarse sólo como referencia y no como datos oficiales
> 
> Mi plan consistía en elegir mis 5 ciudades favoritas en España y para ver si existen diferencias en los datos entre AEMET y la UCM .... PERO ... En mi primera opción y mi ciudad más querida en España, Barcelona, descubrí algo que me chocó ...
> ...


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 15:42)

Ferreiro disse:


> O mesmo de sempre!!!! Todo o mundo esta equivocado. Los que hacen la Wikipedia y demas paginas de la clasificacion de Koppen no tienen ni idea. Solo Mesogeiakos tiene razon. En la provincia de Murcia no hay clima BSh, hahahaha.
> 
> Me fio mucho mas de la clasificacion de Koppen publicada por Wikipedia y demas paginas de climatologia que de la opinion de un tal Mesogeiakos que ya se ha demostrado que las mentiras no lo detienen



I have to admit,that this is one of the funniest posts I have ever seen! Keep it up Dedalus27

It goes to show how the ''Mesogeiakos effect'' has touched a soft spot in the hearts of Spanish meteopassionates!


Now let's educate this user.....Shall we?

English lesson number 1!



> Either a mean annual temperature of 18°C, or a mean temperature of 0°C or -3°C in the coldest month, so that a location with a "BS" type climate with the appropriate temperature above whichever isotherm is being used is classified as "hot semi-arid" (BSh), and a location with the appropriate temperature below the given isotherm is classified as "cold semi-arid" (BSk).




Now Maths lesson number 1.

17.8C is lower than 18.0C,got it now?

Oh btw look at the Wikipedia semi-arid climate.Say goodbye to Murcia  Dedalus27


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 15:52)

mesogeiakos disse:


> I have to admit,that this is one of the funniest post I have ever seen! Keep it up Dedalus27
> 
> It goes to show how the ''Mesogeiakos effect'' has touched a soft spot in the hearts of Spanish meteopassionates!
> 
> ...



Muito bla, bla, bla. Falas muito mas nao demostras nada.

Aporta los datos donde dice oficialmente que Atenas en 1993 tuvo una precipitación de 94 mm 

No diras el enlace porque NO LO HAY. Ese dato que has dicho es mentira. Y asi de claro te lo digo.

No entiendo porque hablas del foro de Meteored. EN ESE FORO ESTAS BANNED!!! Al igual que en el italiano y hasta en el griego. Por algo sera.

Precipitacion anual en Atenas. 300 mm en 1993.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 16:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Muito bla, bla, bla. Falas muito mas nao demostras nada.
> 
> Aporta los datos donde dice oficialmente que Atenas en 1993 tuvo una precipitación de 94 mm
> 
> ...



The *''Mesogeiakos contributions''* do have a shocking effect in order to dispell the myths of Spanish meteopassionates.

*''Doctors warn that if you cant handle the truth about Attica,do not read Mesogeiakos,it is bad for health'*'


Hey Dedalus27!Shall we go for coffee here in London so I can give you private tuition on what Attica climate means?


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 16:26)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The *''Mesogeiakos contributions''* do have a shocking effect in order to dispell the myths of Spanish meteopassionates.
> 
> *''Doctors warn that if you cant handle the truth about Attica,do not read Mesogeiakos,it is bad for health'*'
> 
> ...



No entiendo nada de lo que dice este individuo. Es igual. Lo cierto es que sigue sin aportar el enlace a los 94 mm de precipitación en Atenas en 1993. Y no lo hará nunca porque el dato se lo ha inventado.

Yo sigo a lo mio con los datos oficiales. Como siempre.

Almeria 18,7ºC de media anual 1971-2000.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and

¿Existirá otra ciudad en Europa continental con media mas alta? He mirado los datos de Atenas en sus estaciones oficiales y son inferiores.
¿Cuales son las medias mas altas en Portugal continental?

En Malaga Puerto con toda seguridad la media es mas alta que en Almeria aeropuerto. Mas AEMET no da datos de medias de Malaga Puerto.


----------



## Costa (16 Fev 2011 às 16:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> ¿Cuales son las medias mas altas en Portugal continental?



The highest i don't know. But i can post Faro and Lisbon


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 16:51)

Ferreiro disse:


> No entiendo nada de lo que dice este individuo. Es igual. Lo cierto es que sigue sin aportar el enlace a los 94 mm de precipitación en Atenas en 1993. Y no lo hará nunca porque el dato se lo ha inventado.
> 
> Yo sigo a lo mio con los datos oficiales. Como siempre.
> 
> ...



Em Portugal continental teremos valores entre 17.5º e 18.5º em regiões do vale do Guadiana, SE do Algarve e barrocal Algarvio, certas regiões do vale do Tejo-Sado e talvez mais algumas areas do litoral SW/ região de Lisboa.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 16:56)

Ok obrigado pelas respostas. Pensei que Faro teria uma media anual mais elevada.


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 17:16)

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-sanl1.htm

A menos de 2km de território Português deve representar dos locais mais quentes do pais..

Quanto a Atenas...os valores médios de Atenas vs Faro, não são muito diferentes...e sinceramente duvido que dentro da area metropolitana de Atenas haja variações de *Tmed* ( seja anual ou mensal) de mais de 2 ou 3º.

Em Lisboa as variações de zona para zona rondam 1 a 2º.....

O verão nas regiões mais quentes do Mediterraneo são mais quentes do que em Portugal continental porque nós temos Tmed das minimas  varios graus mais baixos...nas zonas mais quentes de Portugal ( a sul de Sintra-Estrela)  temos médias da Tmin do mês mais quente da ordem dos 16-18º, cerca de 4-5º mais baixos do que no Mediterraneo.
Mas nas Tmax temos valore grosso modo identicos....e tambem no semestre entre Novembro e Abril temos temperaturas identicas ou até superiores...pelo que as difereças da Tmed anual nunca serão superiores a 1º na maior parte dos casos.


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 18:07)

Junto a Alcoutim ( apenas a 500 metros de distância -+) existe um local com 18,8 ºc de média anual.
Dados oficiais do IM, sobre as zonas mais quentes da Bacia do Guadiana,contudo, indicam-nos claramente que esta não é a região mais quente.
Parece-me que impôr um limite de 18,5ºc de média anual para o local mais quente de Portugal continental, é um «pouco» desajustado.
É quase o mesmo que dizer que as Penhas Douradas são o local mais frio de Portugal. Mapas do IM, sugerem que há zonas mais frias e penso que será de consenso geral, que as Penhas Douradas não são o local mais frio da Serra da Estrela e de Portugal continental, ainda que actualmente os seus dados aparentemente o indiquem... Isto acontece porque no nosso país não há grande cobertura meteorológica, ao contrário de alguns países aqui referidos neste tópico.



Ferreiro disse:


> No entiendo nada de lo que dice este individuo..




http://translate.google.com/#en|es|





Ferreiro disse:


> Es igual. Lo cierto es que sigue sin aportar el enlace a los 94 mm de precipitación en Atenas en 1993. Y no lo hará nunca porque el dato se lo ha inventado.
> 
> Yo sigo a lo mio con los datos oficiales. Como siempre.
> 
> ...



Sevilla, não deve andar muito longe desses 18,7ºc.
Pelo menos alguma das suas estações.
Cidades com essas médias não sei, mas regiões claro que sim.




Ferreiro disse:


> ¿Cuales son las medias mas altas en Portugal continental?.



Não sei, infelizmente não há dados suficientes para lhe responder.
Mas acima de 18,8ºc é certamente.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 19:12)

Ferreiro disse:


> No entiendo nada de lo que dice este individuo. Es igual. Lo cierto es que sigue sin aportar el enlace a los 94 mm de precipitación en Atenas en 1993. Y no lo hará nunca porque el dato se lo ha inventado.
> 
> Yo sigo a lo mio con los datos oficiales. Como siempre.
> 
> ...



Ok,one more problem of comprehension Dedalus?
Let us make it clear*.Athens and Attica* is the warmest area *in the summer on average* in Europe.On the other hand the warmest area *of the European continent* is the Island of* Karpathos in SE Dodecanese and Ierapetra/Palaiochora *in Southern Crete.In fact South Crete beats even Funchal in Madeira (I think) in terms of mean annual temperatures!!

As you see Dedalus:Greece beats Spain and Iberia in* EVERYTHING* in comparative warm climatology 

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=1


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 19:15)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Thank you,very interesting,but I guess this must be a hypothetical plotted projection of the types of rainfall that exist in Portugal right?



Não, esse trabalho é uma *tese de Mestrado*, em que é apresentada uma estimativa tendo em conta não 1 ou 2, mas diversos factores.
Para este caso, são apresentados Ombrótipos.
A autora indica que para a zona da Beira Baixa, os níveis de Aridez e Semi-Aridez, contudo, estão  exagerados, mas não retira essas classificações para o país. O «range» até pode chegar ao Árido, duvido é que seja na Beira Baixa.
Mas este mapa, mostra o quanto incompleto está o trabalho de Koppen-Geiger para Portugal continental, pois apresenta um rigor muito maior.
Acredito que Koppen-Geiger, para Portugal, não utilizou mais do que algumas estações, como referência, o que claro, pode conduzir a erros evidentes.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Are there any *real data from IM* to support a semi-arid/arid  climate in Portugal according to Koppen classification?



O IM, penso que não se tem debruçado, sobre esse tema em particular, embora indirectamente referiu que 2 regiões no Alto Douro, apresentavam menos de 300 mm ( 1 no Vale do Côa e outra na foz do Côa) para uma série climática que nem sequer é recente ( 1930-1960). Não sei qual tem sido a tendência actual, no Alto Douro, mas se a precipitação tem descido, os valores deverão ser mesmo muito baixos!!
Não sei quais os valores de temperatura média anual para estes locais. 
Evidentemente que menos de 400 mm, devem ocorrer em muitos mais sítios, não só numa região mais alargada do Alto Douro ( incluindo Barca d´Alva), como no Tejo Interior, barrocal algarvio e possivelmente no Vale do Guadiana.
Isto segue uma linha lógica, tendo em conta as diferenças regionais, pois certos locais que apresentam certos valores são usados como referência.
Claro que fora do continente, temos zonas semi-áridas ( Porto Santo, por exemplo), mas até muito provavelmente áridas ( Ilhas Selvagens).
Penso que Bsk, só nas regiões mais áridas e  menos quentes do Alto Douro... De resto deve ser quase tudo Bsh ou BWh.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 19:34)

belem disse:


> Não, esse trabalho é uma *tese de Mestrado*, em que é apresentada uma estimativa tendo em conta não 1 ou 2, mas diversos factores.
> Para este caso, são apresentados Ombrótipos.
> A autora indica que para a zona da Beira Baixa, os níveis de Aridez e Semi-Aridez, contudo, estão  exagerados, mas não retira essas classificações para o país. O «range» até pode chegar ao Árido, duvido é que seja na Beira Baixa.
> Mas este mapa, mostra o quanto incompleto está o trabalho de Koppen-Geiger para Portugal continental, pois apresenta um rigor muito maior.
> ...



Nice,this is interesting.I can also say that semi-arid climate *CAN NOT* be excluded for mainland Portugal.My understanding is that the areas close to Extremadura or the borders with Spain might have a semi-arid climate.Be it BSh or BSk...it is not important,what is important is to actually pinpoint the area in Portugal with the highest possibility of actually achieving a semi-arid threashold...


Now about Alto Douro.Yes again I have pinpointed this in the past,I think IM needs to address this.Do we have any other stations close to Alto Douro that can give us an indication of semi-arid climate?


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 19:37)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Ok,one more problem of comprehension Dedalus?
> Let us make it clear*.Athens and Attica* is the warmest area *in the summer on average* in Europe.On the other hand the warmest area *of the European continent* is the Island of* Karpathos in SE Dodecanese and Ierapetra/Palaiochora *in Southern Crete.In fact South Crete beats even Funchal in Madeira (I think) in terms of mean annual temperatures!!
> 
> As you see Dedalus:Greece beats Spain and Iberia in* EVERYTHING* in comparative warm climatology
> ...



Não, Creta não chega as temperaturas da Madeira...
Eu duvido até que seja em média mais quente que alguns locais da P. Ibérica continental, quanto mais da Madeira... Se está a usar o valor de 19,2ºc como referência, então aí, é mesmo impossível.

Um mapa oficial do IM, com a série climática ( 1961-1990):






Uploaded with ImageShack.us

São apresentadas, mais do que uma região com mais de 20ºc de média anual ( usar zoom).
Duvido que na mesma série climática algum local na Grécia apresente estes valores. Ou mesmo até actualmente, num período de 30 anos.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 19:46)

belem disse:


> Não, Creta não chega as temperaturas da Madeira...
> Eu duvido até que seja em média mais quente que alguns locais da P. Ibérica continental, quanto mais da Madeira... Se está a usar o valor de 19,2ºc como referência, então aí, é mesmo impossível.
> 
> Um mapa oficial do IM, com a série climática ( 1961-1990):
> ...




Yes this is why I said  ''I think''.However Ierapetra for example,has also 19.2C (with the simple mean method) and for larger period...40 years

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...ms_html?dr_city=Ierapetra&dr_region=ClimCrete


In fact look at the comparable data of Palaiochora vs Funchal in this post here.Attention Palaiochora station is NOA station,but you can get an indication.

*2007-2010
Funchal 20.23C
Palaiochora 20.74C*

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=221

http://www.ukweatherworld.co.uk/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=38790&start=241


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 19:51)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes this is why I said  ''I think''.However Ierapetra for example,has also 19.2C (with the simple mean method) and for larger period...40 years
> 
> http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...ms_html?dr_city=Ierapetra&dr_region=ClimCrete
> 
> ...




Escolher 3 anos, assim, parece-me demasiado «selectivo»...
Também posso escolher anos ao acaso e comparar... 
Os resultados podem dar resultados enganadores.
Mas Funchal, nem é a zona mais quente da Madeira ( como aliás é visível nesse mapa).
E também não nos podemos esquecer que mais a Sul ainda temos as Desertas e as ilhas Selvagens.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 20:02)

belem disse:


> Escolher 3 anos, assim, parece-me demasiado «selectivo»...
> Também posso escolher anos ao acaso e comparar...
> Os resultados podem dar resultados enganadores.
> Mas Funchal, nem é a zona mais quente da Madeira ( como aliás é visível nesse mapa).
> E também não nos podemos esquecer que mais a Sul ainda temos as Desertas e as ilhas Selvagens.



Well,it HAD TO BE LIKE THIS.There are NO OTHER COMPARABLE DATA for Funchal and Southern Crete UP TO DATE!!

Plus it was purely indicative!Besides no one is saying that South Crete is 100% warmer to Funchal.But that it might be...

*However the long term average of Ierapetra is exactly the same to the long term average of Funchal*,so it could well be warmer to Funchal.No real way of prooving it I am afraid.

As I said,I personally ALWAYS thought Funchal was warmer than South Crete,so if it turns out that South Crete is marginally warmer than Funchal then it will be a pleasant suprise!


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 20:18)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Well,it HAD TO BE LIKE THIS.There are NO OTHER COMPARABLE DATA for Funchal and Southern Crete UP TO DATE!!



Bem, existem outros dados oficiais que nos indicam que a Madeira é mais quente, porque Funchal está ainda um bocado longe de ser a região mais quente da Ilha principal da Madeira ( porque do conjunto da Madeira, não é certamente)...
A não ser que hajam outras regiões mais quentes em Creta do que Ierapetra e que sejam relativamente abundantes e estejam devidamente identificadas, então aí penso que a comparação pode tornar-se muito interessante.
Ponta do Sol, embora também não fique na zona mais quente da Madeira,  já apresenta valores um pouco mais altos que Funchal.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Plus it was purely indicative!Besides no one is saying that South Crete is 100% warmer to Funchal.But that it might be...
> However the long term average of Ierapetra is exactly the same to the long term average of Funchal,so it could well be warmer to Funchal.No real way of prooving it I am afraid.
> 
> As I said,I personally ALWAYS thought Funchal was warmer than South Crete,so if it turns out that South Crete is marginally warmer than Funchal then it will be a pleasant suprise!



Maybe...
Mas Funchal não representa toda a Ilha da Madeira e há locais mais quentes na Ilha.
Contudo se Ierapetra for tão quente como Funchal, parece-me interessante sem dúvida. 
Mas acredito que  valores semelhantes a 19,2ºc são atingidos até em locais mais a Norte que Madeira ou Creta, isto é,  na Península Ibérica continental.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 20:35)

belem disse:


> Mas acredito que  valores semelhantes a 19,2ºc são atingidos até em locais mais a Norte que Madeira ou Creta, isto é,  na Península Ibérica continental.



Hmmm...Highly debateable to be honest.Well,not according to the WMO ID stations of IM and AEMET.

We have to be practical about this.Coastal South Crete (not only Ierapetra but various areas) have the ''perfect'' outlook to be the warmest in Europe.Firstly they are almost 1o degree to the South from continental Iberia,secondly areas that could possibly be warmer than the city of Ierapetra are probably located in the South Chania Perfecture (around Palaiochora) and South Herakleion Perfecture(coastal areas around Tympaki).Especially when it comes to Palaiochora areas,then the area is almost ''perfectly'' sheltered by the huge mountain range that seperate North from South Crete....What makes SO INTERESTING THIS TOPIC is that even though South Crete is cooler in the winter,it has extremely warm summers.The minimums in South Crete are at par with Pireus and SW Argosaronikos in Attica in the summer....And trust me SW Argosaronikos in Athens can give Eilat a run for its money when it comes to mean minimum summer temperatures!So the South Crete climate is extremely warm in the summer on average which can give extremely elevated mean annual temperatures and might manage to win over Funchal...Still really interesting

Do not forget the SE of the Dodecanese.It seems that Karpathos Island is also a good contender since HNMS has published that ''Ierapetra and Karpathos have the highest mean annual temperature in Greece with 20.1C'' .Off course they mean according to the quarterly temp measurements.

SE of the Dodecanese and especially Karpathos seem to have extremely mild winters.I think even milder to South Crete and probably the mildest in Europe.So look out for Karpathos as well


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 20:52)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Hmmm...Highly debateable to be honest.Well,not according to the WMO ID stations of IM and AEMET.



Vamos ver...
Se em média anual e nos poucos locais estudados, já se tem valores quase nos 19ºc, imagino nas zonas consideradas mais quentes...
Penso que estes locais, deveriam ser monitorizados climaticamente.



mesogeiakos disse:


> We have to be practical about this.Coastal South Crete (not only Ierapetra but various areas) have the ''perfect'' outlook to be the warmest in Europe.Firstly they are almost 1o degree to the South from continental Iberia,secondly areas that could possibly be warmer than the city of Ierapetra are probably located in the South Chania Perfecture (around Palaiochora) and South Herakleion Perfecture(coastal areas around Tympaki).Especially when it comes to Palaiochora areas,then the area is almost ''perfectly'' sheltered by the huge mountain range that seperate North from South Crete....What makes SO INTERESTING THIS TOPIC is that even though South Crete is cooler in the winter,it has extremely warm summers.The minimums in South Crete are at par with Pireus and SW Argosaronikos in Attica in the summer....And trust me SW Argosaronikos in Athens can give Eilat a run for its money when it comes to mean minimum summer temperatures!.




Obrigado pelas referências que nos dás sobre a Grécia. 
É um país também muito interessante, que quero muito conhecer pessoalmente.
Penso que, pelo menos em termos de mínimas estivais, a Grécia em termos europeus, parece-me imbatível.
Em termos de máximas, não. Daí o cálculo das médias fica complicado.
É muito difícil para já definir qual o local mais quente no verão da Europa. Anualmente então, ainda mais difícil é...




mesogeiakos disse:


> So the South Crete climate is extremely warm in the summer on average which can give extremely elevated mean annual temperatures and might manage to win over Funchal...Still really interesting.



lol
Se «ganhar» a Funchal nesse aspecto, é interessante, sem dúvida, mas não muito revelador, em termos gerais.




mesogeiakos disse:


> Do not forget the SE of the Dodecanese.It seems that Karpathos Island is also a good contender since HNMS has published that ''Ierapetra and Karpathos have the highest mean annual temperature in Greece with 20.1C'' .Off course they mean according to the quarterly temp measurements.
> 
> SE of the Dodecanese and especially Karpathos seem to have extremely mild winters.I think even milder to South Crete and probably the mildest in Europe.So look out for Karpathos as well



Se tiveres dados do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Grego sobre essas regiões mais quentes, por favor, coloca-os aqui.
Se não os tiveres, vou acreditar em ti, mas espero que esse locais tenham, mais tarde ou mais cedo, alguma referência científica.
Realmente, tenho muito pouca ideia, sobre quais as médias para o mês mais frio ( ou meses mais frios), nessas regiões... Se me puderes dar uma indicação, agradeço.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 20:57)

Almeria aeroporto 18,7ºC de media anual

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and

Sevilla aeroporto 18,6ºC de media anual

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=5783&k=and

Atenas ni siquiera llega a 18ºC!!!! Atenas Helliniko

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Elefsina

*CIDADE MAIS QUENTE DE EUROPA CONTINENTAL ALMERIA 18,7ºC*

Santa Cruz de Tenerife 21,2º!!!!!!!!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=C449C&k=coo


Ierapetra (Creta)  19ºC
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Ierapetra

*CIDADE MAIS QUENTE DA EUROPA NAO CONTINENTAL SANTA CRUZ DE TENERIFE 21,2ºC* (quizas alguna ciudad de Açores sea mas caliente??).


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:00)

belem disse:


> Vamos ver...
> Se em média anual e nos poucos locais estudados, já se tem valores quase nos 19ºc, imagino nas zonas consideradas mais quentes...
> Penso que estes locais, deveriam ser monitorizados climaticamente.
> 
> ...



Cuidado con este individuo.
Los datos oficiales de la meteorología griega los puedes ver aqui

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html

No existe ninguna estacion oficial en Karpathos. Ese dato que está dando no es oficial!!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Almeria aeroporto 18,7ºC de media anual
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=6325O&k=and
> 
> ...




Problem of compehension number 2?

Ok apart from weak Maths and English skills we also have a problem of Geography!Azores and Canaries are NOT IN GEOGRAPHICAL EUROPE.IERAPETRA IS!!!HELLOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:06)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Problem of compehension number 2?
> 
> Ok apart from weak Maths and English skills we also have a problem of Geography!Azores and Canaries are NOT IN GEOGRAPHICAL EUROPE.IERAPETRA IS!!!HELLOOOOOOOOO



Pero forman parte de España y Portugal 

Por lo tanto, en España la ciudad con mayor temperatura media es Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Muitisimo mais quente que Creta!!!!

Yo puedo tener problemas con el ingles. Pero TU NO SABES HABLAR UNA PALABRA NI DE PORTUGUES NI DE ESPAÑOL.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:09)

Ferreiro disse:


> Cuidado con este individuo.
> Los datos oficiales de la meteorología griega los puedes ver aqui
> 
> http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_html
> ...



My god,mate I think you make Dedalus27 look as the smartest person in Earth 







http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/obs...r_region=ObsAegean_Southern&dr_city=Karpathos

Τσιμπα αυτο,που λεμε στα Ελληνικα


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:12)

mesogeiakos disse:


> My god,mate I think you make Dedalus27 look as the smartest person in Earth
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Esa misma pagina de HNMS no dice nada acerca de la climatologia de Karpathos. No ofrece series climaticas de esa ciudad!!!!

Deje de insultar y ponga los datos OFICIALES!!!!

Todavía estamos esperando a los datos oficiales de 94 mm de precipitacion en Atenas en 1993!!!

Ahora tambien esperamos por el dato de 21ºC de Karpathos en una serie climatologica.

Otra mentira mas!!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Pero forman parte de España y Portugal
> 
> Por lo tanto, en España la ciudad con mayor temperatura media es Santa Cruz de Tenerife. Muitisimo mais quente que Creta!!!!
> 
> Yo puedo tener problemas con el ingles. Pero TU NO SABES HABLAR UNA PALABRA NI DE PORTUGUES NI DE ESPAÑOL.



So what? We also have the Falkland Islands as part of the UK...Totally Europe ha??


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:15)

mesogeiakos disse:


> So what? We also have the Falkland Islands as part of the UK...Totally Europe ha??



Politicamente son europeas. A todos os efectos son britanicas 

Rodas geograficamente es una isla asiatica. Esta pegada a la costa turca . Politicamente es griega.

Quien dice que Creta sea totalmente europea? La parte oriental de Creta (Ierapetra) está mas cerca de la costa turca que de la griega 

Segun esa regla entonces Rodas y la mayoria de las islas griegas no son europeas, son asiaticas hahaha.


Deje de decir tonterias y aporte los enlaces oficiales a los datos de precipitacion de Atenas y de temperatura de Karpathos (una isla que esta muchisimo mas cerca de la costa asiatica de Turquia que de la europea de Grecia)!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:23)

Rodas y Karpathos son islas geograficamente asiáticas!!!! 

Por supuesto politicamente y culturalmente son europeas. Pero geograficamente son asiaticas!!!

La mitad de las islas de Grecia ni siquiera son europeas.

Este individuo da lecciones de geografia pero no conoce el mapa de su pais!!! Hahahaha.


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

Mas qual é a temperatura média anual para Atenas, afinal?
É que Atenas tem não sei quantas estações...
Pronto, qual é a estação oficial de Atenas que apresenta o valor mais elevado?


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:29)

belem disse:


> Se tiveres dados do Instituto Nacional de Meteorologia Grego sobre essas regiões mais quentes, por favor, coloca-os aqui.
> Se não os tiveres, vou acreditar em ti, mas espero que esse locais tenham, mais tarde ou mais cedo, alguma referência científica.
> Realmente, tenho muito pouca ideia, sobre quais as médias para o mês mais frio ( ou meses mais frios), nessas regiões... Se me puderes dar uma indicação, agradeço.




Leaving aside the tantrums of Ferreiro/Dedalus here are the published means for Ierapetra and Karpathos according to HNMS






Although the data are for an older period ,this translates as ''* It has to be noted that according to the mean annual temperatures recovered (meaning from HNMS archives) for the entirety of the Greek stations the coldest mean annual temperature was found in Ag.Nikolaos Evritanias with 9.2C mean annual temperature (1120 meters altitude) and highest mean annual temperature was found in Ierapetra and Karpathos with 20.1C mean annual temperature*






http://magouliana.freehost.gr/klima.pdf


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Rodas y Karpathos son islas geograficamente asiáticas!!!!
> 
> Por supuesto politicamente y culturalmente son europeas. Pero geograficamente son asiaticas!!!
> 
> ...




Hello!!!!*Denarotauric arrow*!!Ever heard of it?Both *Karpathos and Rhodes* are in geographical Europe!!!Helloooooooooo

Dedalus maybe you need to go to school again to learn basic geography???Just a suggestion


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:36)

belem disse:


> Mas qual é a temperatura média anual para Atenas, afinal?
> É que Atenas tem não sei quantas estações...
> Pronto, qual é a estação oficial de Atenas que apresenta o valor mais elevado?



18,49C in Hellenikon,Athens according to HNMS method and 18.2C according to simple mean method for Hellenikon.This is the warmest in Athens in mean annual temperature.Elefsina is very close as well


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 21:38)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Leaving aside the tantrums of Ferreiro/Dedalus here are the published means for Ierapetra and Karpathos according to HNMS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



20,1ºc = 19,2ºc ( Média simples)?
Penso que já falámos nisto...

Ferreiro, duvido que nos Açores, faça mais calor que nas Canárias.
O mais quente que vi nos Açores, foi um valor estimado de 20ºc de média anual para o Sul da Ilha do Pico. E isto com mais de 1000 mm anuais em cima!
Eu já ponho aqui a referência.
Claro que na zona marítima açoreana os valores sobem ainda mais, mas isso não interessa agora.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:42)

belem disse:


> Mas qual é a temperatura média anual para Atenas, afinal?
> É que Atenas tem não sei quantas estações...
> Pronto, qual é a estação oficial de Atenas que apresenta o valor mais elevado?



Las puedes ver en la pagina del HNMS

Hay 4 estaciones oficiales en Atenas. Y ninguna supera ni a Sevilla ni a Almería. Y mucho menos a Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Madeira o Açores!!!!

Helleniko
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...egion_diagrams_html?dr_city=Athens_Hellinikon

Nea Filadelfia
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...l?dr_city=Nea_Filadelfia&dr_region=ClimAttiki

Elefsina
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...ms_html?dr_city=Elefsina&dr_region=ClimAttiki

Tatoi
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...grams_html?dr_city=Tatoi&dr_region=ClimAttiki

Las medias no vienen calculadas en forma de media simple (maxima mas minima/2). Mucho cuidado con eso. Asi que tienes que hacer tu los calculos.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 21:43)

belem disse:


> 20,1ºc = 19,2ºc ( Média simples)?
> Penso que já falámos nisto...



No! 20.1C remains bsc we do not have the breakdown of the period *1930-1975*!
We only have 19.7C=19.2C for Ierapetra for the period 1955-1997

It is impossible to know what this 20.1C is in simple mean....


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 21:48)

Aqui tenemos los datos oficiales de la isla geograficamente asiatica de Rodas (Rodos).

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Rodos

A pesar de estar pegada a la costa suroeste de Turquia es bastante mas fria que Canarias, Madeira o Açores.

De Karpathos, que es otra isla politicamente griega pero geograficamente asiatica, no hay datos. Asi pues el dato que da Mesogeikos no es oficial. Como dice el es basura (crap, para que lo entienda mejor). Es otra de sus muchas mentiras. Aun estoy esperando a que demuestre los 94 mm que dice que cayeron en Atenas en 1993, hahahaha.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:08)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aqui tenemos los datos oficiales de la isla geograficamente asiatica de Rodas (Rodos).



Shall we amuse you again??hehe

Dedalus *THE EUROPEAN ISLAND OF RHODES AND KARPATHOS* sit in the Denarautaric arrow.Now let's see why you need to go to school again to learn *basic geography*!!!

*As we see the Denarautaric arrow which passes south of Crete and includes all the SE Greek Islands (apart from Kastelorizo) defines the GEOGRAPHICAL BORDERS OF EUROPE.Both Crete and SE Dodecanese sit in the EUROPEAN TECTONIC PLATES*

Now I hope Dedalus can know his *basic geography* better next time


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 22:11)

Otra estacion meteorologica española de AEMET que supera los 21ºC de media anual.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=C429I&k=coo

No hay nada asi de caliente en toda Grecia. Ni siquiera en sus islas asiáticas


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> De Karpathos, que es otra isla politicamente griega pero geograficamente asiatica, no hay datos. Asi pues el dato que da Mesogeikos no es oficial. Como dice el es basura (crap, para que lo entienda mejor). Es otra de sus muchas mentiras. Aun estoy esperando a que demuestre los 94 mm que dice que cayeron en Atenas en 1993, hahahaha.



The *EUROPEAN ISLAND* of Karpathos and Crete I think will make you loose your sleep Dedalus!!

Once it is vital to understand that *GREECE BEATS SPAIN IN WARM CLIMATOLOGY IN EVERYTHING!!!*


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The *EUROPEAN ISLAND* of Karpathos and Crete I think will make you loose you sleep Dedalus!!
> 
> Once it is vital to understand that *GREECE BEATS SPAIN IN WARM CLIMATOLOGY IN EVERYTHING!!!*




Las ESPAÑOLAS islas Canarias.

Te molesta que sean españolas? Pues es lo que hay.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:13)

Ferreiro disse:


> Otra estacion meteorologica española de AEMET que supera los 21ºC de media anual.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=C429I&k=coo
> 
> No hay nada asi de caliente en toda Grecia. Ni siquiera en sus islas asiáticas




*Yes,but the CANARIES ARE NOT IN GEOGRAPHICAL EUROPE!!CRETE,RHODES AND KARPATHOS ARE!!!*

Once again the Denarautaric arrow will make you loose your sleep I think!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:15)

Ferreiro disse:


> Las ESPAÑOLAS islas Canarias.
> 
> Te molesta que sean españolas? Pues es lo que hay.



Which *ARE NON EUROPEAN GEOGRAPHICALLY OBVIOUSLY*


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 22:21)

A questão das placas continentais, parece-me ser um critério pessoal...
Mas até a ilha do Pico dos Açores, ainda está dentro da Placa Europeia e chega a mais de 20ºc de média anual:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

As diferenças da montanha do Pico ( 2351 metros) para costa sul são pequenas em distância e grandes em temperatura.
A zona mais quente, tem praias de areia escura...


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 22:22)

Otro dato interesante de la climatología española.

Almeria es de los pocos lugares en Europa que nunca ha tenido helada.

http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=6325O&v=Tmn&m=13

0,1ºC mínima histórica en Almeria.

Hay algún lugar en Portugal continental que no haya tenido helada (temperatura igual a 0ºc o inferior)????

En el resto de Europa continental no lo creo. Por supuesto si en las islas canarias, madeira y Açores.

Atenas ha tenido heladas en todas sus estaciones segun la pagina oficial HNMS

Ejemplo, Atenas Hellenikon. Minima absoluta -3,2ºC
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...egion_diagrams_html?dr_city=Athens_Hellinikon

Curiosamente incluso en las islas asiaticas que pertenecen a Grecia ha habido heladas.
Rodas -4ºC!!!

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Rodos

Asi pues Almeria es la ciudad mas calida de Europa continental y ademas la unica ciudad continental que nunca ha tenido helada. Estoy esperando datos de ciudades portuguesas.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 22:24)

belem disse:


> A questão das placas continentais, parece-me ser um critério pessoal...
> Mas até a ilha do Pico dos Açores, ainda está dentro da Placa Europeia e chega a mais de 20ºc de média anual:
> 
> 
> ...



Estoy mirando en el mapa y las islas Açores estan mucho mas cerca de Europa que de Africa o America. 

Las islas griegas como Rodas y Karpathos y otras muchas están notablemente mas cerca de Asia que de Europa. Son por tanto islas asiaticas si hablamos de geografia.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:27)

belem disse:


> A questão das placas continentais, parece-me ser um critério pessoal...
> Mas até a ilha do Pico dos Açores, ainda está dentro da Placa Europeia e chega a mais de 20ºc de média anual:
> 
> 
> ...




It is not considered Europe geographically though!!The consensus is internationally that the western border of Europe is in Iceland and to the SE of Europe in continental Portugal!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:30)

Ferreiro disse:


> Las islas griegas como Rodas y Karpathos y otras muchas están notablemente mas cerca de Asia que de Europa. Son por tanto islas asiaticas si hablamos de geografia.




This is not how we do science Dedalus.Europe is defined geographically in the east by the Denarautaric arrow and in the south west up to continental Portugal


As we have seen Greece beats EVERYONE in *GEORGRAPHICAL EUROPE IN WARM CLIMATOLOGY*


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 22:31)

belem disse:


> A questão das placas continentais, parece-me ser um critério pessoal...
> Mas até a ilha do Pico dos Açores, ainda está dentro da Placa Europeia e chega a mais de 20ºc de média anual:
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> ...



Aparte de que geograficamente no hay ninguna duda de que la mitad de las islas griegas son asiáticas. Cualquier observador imparcial lo acreditaria.
Es que son asiaticas incluso en terminos de flora y fauna.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodes
*In terms of flora and fauna, Rhodes is closer to Asia Minor than to the rest of Greece.*


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:33)

Ferreiro disse:


> Otro dato interesante de la climatología española.
> 
> Almeria es de los pocos lugares en Europa que nunca ha tenido helada.
> 
> ...



Off course!!Rethymnon in Crete *destroys Almeria*  with 0.8C

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/cli...ams_html?dr_city=Rethymno&dr_region=ClimCrete


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:35)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aparte de que geograficamente no hay ninguna duda de que la mitad de las islas griegas son asiáticas. Cualquier observador imparcial lo acreditaria.
> Es que son asiaticas incluso en terminos de flora y fauna.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodes
> *In terms of flora and fauna, Rhodes is closer to Asia Minor than to the rest of Greece.*



So what??

South Attica is also the same.Look at the National Park of Lavrion!!

Dedalus *RHODES,KARPATHOS AND CRETE ARE THE WARMEST AREAS OF GEOGRAPHICAL EUROPE*

Get over it


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 22:36)

mesogeiakos disse:


> It is not considered Europe geographically though!!The consensus is internationally that the western border of Europe is in Iceland and to the SE of Europe in continental Portugal!!




Consenso internacional sobre os limites geográficos da Europa? Existe alguma referência sobre isso?
Obrigado.


----------



## Ferreiro (16 Fev 2011 às 22:38)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aparte de que geograficamente no hay ninguna duda de que la mitad de las islas griegas son asiáticas. Cualquier observador imparcial lo acreditaria.
> Es que son asiaticas incluso en terminos de flora y fauna.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhodes
> *In terms of flora and fauna, Rhodes is closer to Asia Minor than to the rest of Greece.*



Si es que Rodas esta a solo 11 km de la costa asiatica de Turquia!!!! 






Por supuesto que las Açores tienen mucho mas derecho a llamarse europeas que las asiaticas de Grecia como Rodas!!!

Aparte de los 0,1ºc de Almeria que la convierten en la unica ciudad de Europa continental en no tener heladas (espero datos de las ciudades portuguesas. Como ya hemos visto, en las griegas todas las ciudades que están en el continente tienen heladas, hasta las mas calidas como Atenas) tenemos en España los datos imbatibles para otros países de las islas Canarias.

Santa Cruz de Tenerife 8,2ºC de mínima historica!!!
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/efemerides_extremos?o=C449C&v=Tmn&m=13

Cuales son los datos de las islas portuguesas de minimas historicas?????


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 22:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Otro dato interesante de la climatología española.
> 
> Almeria es de los pocos lugares en Europa que nunca ha tenido helada.
> 
> ...



Lisboa já teve series sem dias de Tmin<0º...acho que a minima historica de Lisboa é -0.xº..nunca deve ter chegado a -1º..

Na normal de 1971-2000, a minima absoluta é +0.4º..


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 22:44)

stormy disse:


> Lisboa já teve series sem dias de Tmin<0º...acho que a minima historica de Lisboa é -0.xº..nunca deve ter chegado a -1º..



Na zona costeira então, nem a zeros deve ter chegado...

Ferreiro, nos Açores, em mínima absoluta ( creio que para Corvo ou Flores) estamos à volta de 6 ou 7 ºc...
Claro que há zonas mais quentes e mais frias, mas para estas não tenho dados.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> Si es que Rodas esta a solo 11 km de la costa asiatica de Turquia!!!!
> 
> 
> Por supuesto que las Açores tienen mucho mas derecho a llamarse europeas que las asiaticas de Grecia como Rodas!!!
> ...




Yes we know the borders of SE Europe according to Geography!!Those are according to the Denarautaric arrow


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:47)

Ferreiro disse:


> Si es que Rodas esta a solo 11 km de la costa asiatica de Turquia!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think Dedalus is really stressed about Karpathos,Rhodes and Crete.Come on mate THEY ARE DEFO EUROPE!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:51)

belem disse:


> Consenso internacional sobre os limites geográficos da Europa? Existe alguma referência sobre isso?
> Obrigado.




Only indicative though

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extrem...f_the_European_continent.2C_including_islands



> Extremes of the European continent, including islands
> 
> Northernmost point. Cape Fligely, Rudolf Island, Franz Josef Land, Russia (81° 48′ 24″ N). Franz Josef Land is near the ill-defined border between Europe and Asia; if it is not considered a part of Europe, then the northernmost point is on the island of Rossøya, Svalbard (81°N).
> Southernmost point. The island of Gavdos, Greece (34° 48′ 02″ N) is the least ambiguous southernmost point of Europe. However, there are other contenders, depending on definition. The partly Greek-speaking island of Cyprus has cultural links with Europe; its southernmost point is the British base at Akrotiri. The Portuguese-governed islands of Madeira are borderline between Europe and Africa; their southernmost point is Bugio island. And the Canary Islands, though off the coast of Africa, are governed by Spain; their southernmost point is La Restinga on Hierro island.[citation needed]
> ...


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-lora-.htm
Media anual de 19.2º

http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-la-pa.htm
Media anual de 19.1º

Perto de Portugal há aquela estação de Sanlucar del Guadiana, com 18.8º de média anual...pelo que em Portugal as regiões mais quentes a nivel da média anual devem atingir valores até á fasquia dos 19º..

Quanto ao verão...não deverão haver em Portugal locais com Tmed do mes mais quente acima dos 28-29º, *mas em Portugal a média da Tmax é superior á que ocorre em grande parte senão toda a Grécia...o que beneficia a Grécia são as minimas que podem ser até 5º superiores devido ás aguas quentes do Mediterraneo!*


Certas regiões do vale do Douro, mas acima de tudo da depressão do Sado-Tejo e do Guadiana ( e tambem alguns vales voltados a sul do barrocal Algarvio) facilmente teem medias das maximas de Agosto nos 35, 36, 37º...mas as minimas ficam-se nos 17-18º..
Na minha opinião na bacia do Guadiana há locais com o mês de Agosto e ter medias maximas de 37-38º e medias das minimas nos 19´sº


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Only indicative though
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Extrem...f_the_European_continent.2C_including_islands




Parece-me ser um assunto bastante complicado de definir, então...
Aguardo por mais opiniões.


----------



## mesogeiakos (16 Fev 2011 às 22:55)

stormy disse:


> http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-lora-.htm
> Media anual de 19.2º
> 
> http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-la-pa.htm
> ...




Please...no more crap data from Martinez


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

stormy disse:


> http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-lora-.htm
> Media anual de 19.2º
> 
> http://www.globalbioclimatics.org/plot/es-la-pa.htm
> ...




Hum?
Até à fasquia dos 19ºc para Portugal continental, é o mesmo que dizer que é essa a região mais quente de toda a Bacia do Guadiana, o que me parece claramente incorrecto, tendo em conta os dados do IM, sobre os valores médios das máximas dos 3 meses mais quentes.
E depois convém não esquecer os valores referidos para o Tejo Interior...
Este assunto, já foi debatido aqui, quase até à exaustão...


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 23:02)

belem disse:


> Hum?
> Até à fasquia dos 19ºc é o mesmo que dizer que é essa a região mais quente de toda a Bacia do Guadiana, o que me parece claramente incorrecto, tendo em conta os dados do IM, sobre os valores médios das máximas dos 3 meses mais quentes.
> E depois convém não esquecer os valores referidos para o Tejo Interior...
> Este assunto, já foi debatido aqui, quase até à exaustão...



É o que estou a dizer...não deverão haver mais regiões em Pt continental acima dos 19º a não ser essas zonas da bacia do Guadiana...o Vale do Tejo é muito quente no verão, tal como o do Sado e partes do Douro, mas no Inverno é fresco, com medias de 8-10º.


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 23:07)

stormy disse:


> É o que estou a dizer...não deverão haver mais regiões em Pt continental acima dos 19º a não ser essas zonas da bacia do Guadiana...o Vale do Tejo é muito quente no verão, tal como o do Sado e partes do Douro, mas no Inverno é fresco, com medias de 8-10º.



Tu e as médias baixas de inverno para regiões tão quentes... 
Para Alcoutim estavas à espera de ver um 11ºc para o mês mais frio, numa zona tão longe do mar?
8-10ºc é praticamente a média de Castelo Branco para o mês mais frio, achas que o Vale do Tejo tem o mesmo valor?


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 23:10)

belem disse:


> Tu e as médias baixas de inverno para regiões tão quentes...
> Para Alcoutim estavas à espera de ver um 11ºc para o mês mais frio, numa zona tão longe do mar?
> 8-10ºc é praticamente a média de Castelo Branco para o mês mais frio, achas que o Vale do Tejo tem o mesmo valor?



Não te esqueças que o vale do Tejo tem muitas inversões...se Tomar, Constancia, Abrantes...mesmo a Moita tivessem 0 dias de inversão térmica, teriam medias anuais na boa a atingir os 18-19º, com verões de 27º e invernos de 11º ou 12º....

Assim, apesar de terem medias maximas altas, as medias minimas são baixas...valores de 16-17º em agosto e 4-6º em Janeiro...o que dá um pontapé ás medias anuais


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 23:18)

http://www.meteomoita.com/index.php/recordes-temperatura

No fundo da página, as medias dos ultimos 3 anos...desde o inicio do funcionamento...
Repara as minimas baixas...mas as maximas são excelentes..

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/normais/index.html?page=normais_far.xml

Mesmo VRSA tem minimas baixas no Inverno...


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 23:19)

stormy disse:


> Não te esqueças que o vale do Tejo tem muitas inversões...se Tomar, Constancia, Abrantes...mesmo a Moita tivessem 0 dias de inversão térmica, teriam medias anuais na boa a atingir os 18-19º, com verões de 27º e invernos de 11º ou 12º....
> 
> Assim, apesar de terem medias maximas altas, as medias minimas são baixas...valores de 16-17º em agosto e 4-6º em Janeiro...o que dá um pontapé ás medias anuais



E tu achas que todos os locais nos vales baixos têm inversões térmicas assim ao pontapé?
Aquela zona do Tejo, provavelmente é bastante mais quente, que todos esses locais, por isso... Porque não tem tanta inversão térmica.
Aliás aquela região é mais conhecida pelas suas noites quentes, do que pelas suas noites frias... 
O Frederico passou lá boas temporadas e confirmou este aspecto, que também me parece bastante mais certo.


----------



## stormy (16 Fev 2011 às 23:28)

belem disse:


> E tu achas que todos os locais nos vales baixos têm inversões térmicas assim ao pontapé?
> Aquela zona do Tejo, provavelmente é bastante mais quente, que todos esses locais, por isso... Porque não tem tanta inversão térmica.
> Aliás aquela região é mais conhecida pelas suas noites quentes, do que pelas suas noites frias...
> O Frederico passou lá boas temporadas e confirmou este aspecto, que também me parece bastante mais certo.



Humm...locais sem inversão há poucos...

Só nas zonas costeiras e em regiões elevadas é que as inversões são fracas...mesmo assim, por exemplo Sines-Monte Chãos tem medias minimas de Agosto nos 17º....porque os solos  arenosos rapidamente induzem um grande arrefecimento nocturno e a brisa terrestre vinda das serras litoraneas induz uma camada de inversão nos niveis baixos..tal como acontece em Setubal, Aljezur, Portimão...etc

O Atlantico na nossa costa W raramente atinge os 20º...e na costa sul poucas vezes vai alem dos 25º, pelo que a entrada de ar quente e seco saariano ajuda a manter dewpoints baixos ( 16-18º) e facilita o regime de inversão....tal não acontece no Mediterraneo pois forma-se uma Marine Boundary Layer com ar modificado pelo contacto com as aguas regularmente a 26-28º, e que faz os Dewpoints rondar os 20-24º, impedindo grandes arrefecimentos....
Certamente os locais que ficam fora da influencia da MBL, locais no interior ou a cotas mais elevadas, já deverão ter um regime tal como o nosso

Acontece que ser-se influenciado pelo ar maritimo tambem reduz as maximas....


----------



## belem (16 Fev 2011 às 23:33)

stormy disse:


> Humm...locais sem inversão há poucos...
> 
> Só nas zonas costeiras e em regiões elevadas é que as inversões são fracas...mesmo assim, por exemplo Sines-Monte Chãos tem medias minimas de Agosto nos 17º....porque os solos  arenosos rapidamente induzem um grande arrefecimento nocturno e a brisa terrestre vinda das serras litoraneas induz uma camada de inversão nos niveis baixos..tal como acontece em Setubal, Aljezur, Portimão...etc
> 
> ...



Não se falou em locais sem inversão, falou-se foi em locais com mais ou menos inversão...
Se todos os vales fossem com grandes inversões, seriam apresentados valores de máxima e mínima semelhantes ( o que claramente não acontece...) , pois o que condiciona esse factor e MUITO também é o vento.
E sem vento, tanto faz que estejamos a 3 km do mar como a 200 km, desde que massa de ar e a humidade relativa sejam semelhantes ( entre outras coisas), temos aproximadamente os mesmos valores.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

*Chuva em Espanha está em declínio*

*Rain in Spain is on the decline*

A study led by the University of Zaragoza (UNIZAR) has studied precipitation trends in Spain's 10 hydrological basins over the 1946 to 2005 period. The results show that precipitation has declined overall between the months of March and June, reducing the length of the rainy season. The rains are heavier in October in the north west of the country.
Since 1946, the average precipitation falling on Spanish hydrological basins has undergone "notable" changes. The researchers observed a widespread decline in March and June, above all in March (except in the basin of the Segura), with less intense rains in June.
"The basin of the Guadiana (in the south west of Spain) has experienced the strongest downward trend, with a reduction of 18%, while the positive trends recorded in the north west of the peninsula were less intense (the Norte, Douro and Tagus basins)", José Carlos González-Hidalgo, lead author of the study and a researcher at the UNIZAR, tells SINC.
The study, which has been published in the journal Climate Research, shows that the decline in rainfall in March leads to a reduction in the duration of the wet season. Even with the trend recorded in October (increased precipitation), the total precipitation for the hydrological year is increasingly dependent on the onset of the wet season. "In other words, it seems that the wet season has become shorter", explains González-Hidalgo.
*Understanding what is happening in the basins - *The research team studied the precipitation changes in each Spanish basin, and analysed the monthly series using the running trend technique, which "calculates the precipitation trend for various successive years, looks at the changes that have taken place, and detects possible modifications in this trend", the scientist explains.
Water is the most important resource in Spain, and it is managed by national water planning units at local level within the hydrological basins. "In order to plan the most effective way of using water, it is of fundamental importance to know what has happened in these basins, and what is happening now," the professor from the UNIZAR Department of Geography explains.
The data used to produce the study come from MOPREDAS, the most complete monthly precipitation database in mainland Spain, produced by the Department of Geography of the UNIZAR. 
The UNIZAR researchers, working with the Czech Hydrometeorological Institute and the Institute of Atmospheric and Climate Science of Bologna (Italy), used all the records preserved in the archives of the Spanish State Meteorology Agency (AEMET).

Fonte: http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2011-02/f-sf-ris020211.php


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2011 às 16:33)

Os dados da ultima semana em Maspalomas (Ilhas Canarias).
Temperatura maxima de 33ºC.






Nao há nada assim em toda Grecia, nem sequer nas ilhas geograficamente asiaticas como Rodos (Rhodes).

É o que há.


----------



## Ferreiro (17 Fev 2011 às 22:37)

Hi, Mesogeiakos. You can check Maspalomas' climate in this link
http://domyx.com/maspalomas/

Maspalomas is in the south of the island of Gran Canaria. Its location and coastal nature is the reason that the climate in this area is warm and dry. 
It is not influenced by the Trade Wind clouds that form the famous “donkey’s belly” in the northern part of the island. The climate of Maspalomas is characterized by scarce and irregular rainfall, less than 100 millimeters annual average and a yearly average temperature of 23.5 ºC.
Moreover, due to the infrequent cloudiness, it has a high number of sunshine hours per year, reaching 259 clear days per year.

More sun, less rainfall and hotter than any other city in Greece (Asian islands as Rhodes included).

Te compras un billete de avión y lo compruebas en directo


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 13:48)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hi, Mesogeiakos. You can check Maspalomas' climate in this link
> http://domyx.com/maspalomas/
> 
> Maspalomas is in the south of the island of Gran Canaria. Its location and coastal nature is the reason that the climate in this area is warm and dry.
> ...



Ferreiro

Não duvidando que Maspalomas seja quente, nunca vi alguma referência oficial a uma média de 23,5ºc nas Canárias. Se houver gostaria de ver.
Mas mais quente que Rodes é certamente, nem há comparação possível, pois até a Madeira é mais quente que Rodes ou Creta ( comparando as zonas mais quentes de ambas as ilhas).
Também temos que ter em conta a diferença de latitudes, embora Rodes esteja super protegida, dificilmente se comparam.
Mesogeiakos ficou supreendido por Ierapetra e Funchal terem valores semelhantes ( também devia ficar surpreendido pelo Pico (Açores) a 38 º N atingir 20ºc de média anual então...), mas eu acho que as semelhanças devem-se ficar mesmo por ali, pois Funchal até tem uma outra estação que debita valores mais altos que a estação mais antiga ( e usada nos gráficos que normalmente se vê). Nem é preciso ir para as zonas mais quentes da Madeira para perceber facilmente que esta é mais quente. Também me lembro do Lugar de Baixo , que debitou 19,4ºc de média anual em séries climáticas que nem sequer são recentes... Estando fora das zonas mais quentes, também ajuda-nos a dar uma ideia da realidade...
Penso que este assunto já é um sinal claro, do exagero que tem sido demonstrado por algumas pessoas em relação aos locais mais quentes, ao quererem autênticos milagres...
Porque de resto, isto pouco ou nenhum interesse tem.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 15:00)

belem disse:


> Ferreiro
> 
> Não duvidando que Maspalomas seja quente, nunca vi alguma referência oficial a uma média de 23,5ºc nas Canárias. Se houver gostaria de ver.
> Mas mais quente que Rodes é certamente, nem há comparação possível, pois até a Madeira é mais quente que Rodes ou Creta ( comparando as zonas mais quentes de ambas as ilhas).
> ...



AEMET tem estaçao oficial em Maspalomas

http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo

Pero no publica serie climatica. El dato de 23,5ºC debe ser una estimación.

Maspalomas es el punto más al sur de la isla de Gran Canaria. La zona sur es la mas calida y soleada de la isla. El norte de la isla es mas templado. Los vientos alisios producen humedad y temperaturas templadas en la cara norte de las islas. Al sur de la isla los vientos alisios llegan secos y calientes y el clima se vuelve desertico y muy calido.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 15:31)

mesogeiakos disse:


> This is defo wrong!!!!Athens in 1993 had the most prolonged drought in its 2 centuries history.Elefsina managed merely 120mm that year *and the same goes for the rest of Athens.Hellenikon below 100mm*.*It did not rain in Athens for almost 8 months!*It was big news in Greece and I remember it clearly.
> 
> From the official stations with WMO ID ONLY Almeria Aeroporto and Athens Hellenikon can confirm BSh semi-arid climate in Europe!!
> 
> Murcia is BSk since mean annual is less than 18C



Uma vez mais as trampas de Mesogeiakos. 

Esto es lo que me responden en un foro de climatología griego gente que vive en Atenas.

http://forum.meteoclub.gr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1450&sid=48aef790d1d3d094ec3d2f0d8090c71e


'Without the 2 last months they are in effect perhaps, for the region Elliniko, southernly Athens, in November however and December we had total roughly 170mm'

170 mm somente em novembro e dezembro de 1993 en Atenas Helleniko !!!!

Ja temos 4 estaçaos en Atenas em 1993

Atenas aeroporto com dados de Ogimet 300mm
Atenas Tisio com dados da Universidade de Atenas tamén 300 mm
E agora Atenas Votanikos 294 mm!!!
E ademais Atenas Helleniko 270 mm aproximadamente!!!!!

Tenha muito cuidado com esse personagem chamado Mesogeiakos. Con tal que Atenas y Grecia ganen siempre es capaz de inventar todo tipo de datos.


Atenas Votaniko 1993

http://www.aua.gr/gr/dep/gen/meteo/meteo_istorika.html


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 19:14)

Ferreiro disse:


> AEMET tem estaçao oficial em Maspalomas
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/observacion/ultimosdatos?k=coo
> 
> ...



Uma estimativa feita por quem?
Qual é o local ou região, oficialmente mais quente das Canárias?
Existem mapas com estimativas feitas por profissionais? Estações amadoras mas com boas condições de medição?
Para mim um valor de 23,5ºc seria excepcional e ficaria muito contente se fosse verdade, mas parece-me algo alto...


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 21:14)

belem disse:


> Uma estimativa feita por quem?
> Qual é o local ou região, oficialmente mais quente das Canárias?
> Existem mapas com estimativas feitas por profissionais? Estações amadoras mas com boas condições de medição?
> Para mim um valor de 23,5ºc seria excepcional e ficaria muito contente se fosse verdade, mas parece-me algo alto...



No se cual es la temperatura media oficial en Maspalomas. Mas donde yo vivo el sur de la isla de Gran Canaria tiene fama de ser el lugar mas caliente de España.  Muchos alemanes y escandinavos huyen del invierno europeo y vuelan hacia Maspalomas.

En este topico calcularé la temperatura media de febrero con los datos oficiales de la estacion de AEMET en Maspalomas
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...sur-de-espanha-em-temperatura-anual-5384.html

Según este informe de la Universidad de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, el sur de la isla de Gran Canaria es el lugar de la Unión Europea con mas días de sol al año
http://www.fcee.ulpgc.es/?q=node/128


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 21:45)

Ferreiro disse:


> No se cual es la temperatura media oficial en Maspalomas. Mas donde yo vivo el sur de la isla de Gran Canaria tiene fama de ser el lugar mas caliente de España.  Muchos alemanes y escandinavos huyen del invierno europeo y vuelan hacia Maspalomas.



Vives no Sul da Gran Canaria ou em La Coruña?




Ferreiro disse:


> En este topico calcularé la temperatura media de febrero con los datos oficiales de la estacion de AEMET en Maspalomas
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...sur-de-espanha-em-temperatura-anual-5384.html.



Podes tentar obter mais dados de outros pontos das Canárias?
Hierro e Las Palmas, por exemplo.




Ferreiro disse:


> Según este informe de la Universidad de Las Palmas de Gran Canaria, el sur de la isla de Gran Canaria es el lugar de la Unión Europea con mas días de sol al año
> http://www.fcee.ulpgc.es/?q=node/128



Acredito perfeitamente.
Lembro-me de ver os dados de Hierro, a altitude da estação e isso fez-me acreditar que existem pontos costeiros nessa ilha  que chegam aos 18ºc, para o mês mais frio do ano.
Isto já é passar para Tropical , segundo Koppen-Geiger.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 21:48)

Miren lo que aparece en este enlace de Maspalomas
http://www.chomanuel.com/vacaciones-en-gran-canaria/clima-de-gran-canarias.html

No se si son temperaturas oficiales. El enlace no dice la fuente de procedencia. Mas es evidente que Maspalomas es un lugar muy calido. 






Vivo em A Corunha. Aqui muitos galegos escapan da chuva hacia Maspalomas. É por iso que os galegos pensamos que Maspalomas é o local mais quente de Espanha. No resto da peninsula acredito que tamen e a opinion geral.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 21:50)

Ferreiro disse:


> Miren lo que aparece en este enlace de Maspalomas
> http://www.chomanuel.com/vacaciones-en-gran-canaria/clima-de-gran-canarias.html
> 
> No se si son temperaturas oficiales. Mas es evidente que Maspalomas es un lugar muy calido.



Os 23,5ºc devem vir desses dados...
Será possível perguntar sobre a sua veracidade ao AEMET?


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 21:59)

belem disse:


> Os 23,5ºc devem vir desses dados...
> Será possível perguntar sobre a sua veracidade ao AEMET?



Sinceramente é demasiado alto. 21ºC de media en enero!!! Acho que é uma temperatura muito elevada. Mas é certo que o sul de Gran Canaria e muito mais quente que o norte da ilha.

En mi topico de los lugares mas calidos de España añadire Las Palmas de Gran Canaria en el lado norte para comparar con Maspalomas en el lado sur.


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 22:32)

Ferreiro disse:


> Uma vez mais as trampas de Mesogeiakos.
> 
> Esto es lo que me responden en un foro de climatología griego gente que vive en Atenas.
> 
> ...




Hellooooooooo.Votanikos is not in South Athens!!Elefsina,Hellenikon and various other stations is southern Attica had less than 100mm precip.

Athens is the most diverse city climatologically.Athens is not like Spain Dedalus


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 22:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Hi, Mesogeiakos. You can check Maspalomas' climate in this link
> http://domyx.com/maspalomas/
> 
> Maspalomas is in the south of the island of Gran Canaria. Its location and coastal nature is the reason that the climate in this area is warm and dry.
> ...




The African islands of Canaries however is not in Europe geographically,is it?


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

belem disse:


> Ferreiro
> 
> Não duvidando que Maspalomas seja quente, nunca vi alguma referência oficial a uma média de 23,5ºc nas Canárias. Se houver gostaria de ver.
> Mas mais quente que Rodes é certamente, nem há comparação possível, pois até a Madeira é mais quente que Rodes ou Creta ( comparando as zonas mais quentes de ambas as ilhas).
> ...




Yes but as we have said,both the Azores and Canaries DO NOT belong to GEOGRAPHICAL Europe according to the most commonly accepted versions of qualifying areas according to National Geographic,Encyclopedia Britanica etc

As I said in geographical Europe it is South Crete and SE Dodecanese which probably are the warmest in Europe!

Here is the map with the most commonly accepted borders of Geographical Europe


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:42)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The African island of Canaries however is not in Europe geographically,is it?



but the island is a spanish island


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 22:43)

1337 disse:


> but the island is a spanish island




Anguilla is also British and St Martins French


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 22:51)

belem disse:


> Ferreiro
> .
> Mesogeiakos ficou supreendido por Ierapetra e Funchal terem valores semelhantes ( também devia ficar surpreendido pelo Pico (Açores) a 38 º N atingir 20ºc de média anual então...)




Where do the data from Pico come?As far as I understand there are *no real data* apart from *a hypothetical plotted map* projection,right??

In any case,within geographical Europe in Greece there are 3 areas:*

1.Karpathos
2.Ierapetra and
3.Palaiochora * 


who also have a mean annual temperature of 20C according to HNMS (provided by NTUA) plotted projection maps.

Here is an example


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes but as we have said,both the Azores and Canaries DO NOT belong to GEOGRAPHICAL Europe according to the most commonly accepted versions of qualifying areas according to National Geographic,Encyclopedia Britanica etc
> 
> As I said in geographical Europe it is South Crete and SE Dodecanese which probably are the warmest in Europe!
> 
> Here is the map with the most commonly accepted borders of Geographical Europe



Para todos os efeitos, a maior parte das ilhas estão dentro da Placa Continental Europeia.
Apenas Corvo e Flores, estão na Americana.


----------



## 1337 (18 Fev 2011 às 22:52)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Anguilla is also British and St Martins French



but u said "African island of canaria"
isnt an african but a spanish island 
i am not in your discussion


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 22:56)

belem disse:


> dentro da Placa Continental Europeia.
> .



In terms of the most commonly accepted version of Geographical Europe the map above gives the extremes of the Continent!!


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 23:00)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Where do the data from Pico come?As far as I understand there are *no real data* apart from *a hypothetical plotted map* projection,right??
> 
> In any case,within geographical Europe in Greece there are 3 areas:*
> 1.Karpathos
> ...










A fonte está ali indicada.
A mais de 38 graus de latitude N.
E mais de 20 graus de média anual, não apenas 20ºc de média anual...
Contudo, por mim, até é igual, acredita no que quiseres...
São poucas diferenças e algo irrelevantes.


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 23:01)

Las islas de Rodos, Chios, Samos y otras muchas están INDISCUTIBLEMENTE en la plataforma continental turca (asiática). 
Otra cosa es que culturalmente e historicamente hayan sido colonizadas por griegos (igual que los españoles colonizaron Canarias y los portugueses Madeira y Açores), pero geograficamente SON ASIATICAS SIN LA MENOR DUDA.


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:06)

Ferreiro disse:


> Las islas de Rodos, Chios, Samos y otras muchas están INDISCUTIBLEMENTE en la plataforma continental turca (asiática).
> Otra cosa es que culturalmente e historicamente hayan sido colonizadas por griegos (igual que los españoles colonizaron Canarias y los portugueses Madeira y Açores), pero geograficamente SON ASIATICAS SIN LA MENOR DUDA.




The only islands that are Asiatic in Greece are: *Kastelorizo* and *the small uninhabited islands* that the seperating *water depth between Asian coasts and the islands is less than 200m*!!

This is what geography says and not the creative maths/geography and english of Dedalustutiempo


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 23:17)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The only islands that are Asiatic in Greece are: *Kastelorizo* and *the small uninhabited islands* that the seperating *water depth between Asian coasts and the islands is less than 200m*!!
> 
> This is what geography says and not the creative maths/geography and english of Dedalustutiempo






Aguas maritimas superficiales de Turquía (plataforma continental asiática): islas de Chios, Lesbos, Samos, Rodas, etc, etc. Casi todas!!! Solo las islas Cicladas pertenecen a la plataforma continental griega y por tanto geograficamente europeas. Casi todas las otras son geograficamente asiaticas!!!






Dicen los psicólogos que cuando alguien quiere ser el primero en todo (en Atenas hace mas calor que en Andalucia, en Atenas llueve menos que en Almeria, en Atenas hay mas sol que en Faro...) es porque en el fondo tiene un TERRIBLE COMPLEJO DE INFERIORIDAD.


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 23:20)

Is that Palaiochora at West side of Crete?
A bit further East, you can have maybe the warmest spot in Greece...
In the coast and with a mountain nearby.

Palaiochora fica no lado oeste de Creta?
Um pouco para leste, talvez fique o local mais quente da Grécia...
Na costa e com uma montanha próxima.


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:25)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aguas maritimas superficiales de Turquía (plataforma continental asiática): islas de Chios, Lesbos, Samos, Rodas, etc, etc. Casi todas!!! Solo las islas Cicladas pertenecen a la plataforma continental griega y por tanto geograficamente europeas. Casi todas las otras son geograficamente asiaticas!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dedalus in geographical Europe it is obvious that Greece beats Iberia in Everything in terms of warm climatology.

In Greece vs Iberia we have

*a.The warmest summers in Europe on average in Attica and Athens
b.The warmest winters in Europe on average in Karpathos,South Crete and SE Dodecanese
c.The warmest areas in Europe on average as per mean annual temperatures (Ierapetra,Palaiochora and Karpathos).
d.All the official  European warm temperature records of Europe .Athens (Elefsina and Tatoi 48C)*

We have to be practical about it.Greece can make Iberia look second best in warm climatology!Very easily


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 23:27)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Hellooooooooo.Votanikos is not in South Athens!!Elefsina,Hellenikon and various other stations is southern Attica had less than 100mm precip.
> 
> Athens is the most diverse city climatologically.Athens is not like Spain Dedalus




Aprende a leer.

Hellenikon 170 mm tan solo en noviembre y diciembre. Has mentido y esta demostrado.

http://forum.meteoclub.gr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1450&sid=704d3b55913403029784be5174fb7d46


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 23:31)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Dedalus in geographical Europe it is obvious that Greece beats Iberia in Everything in terms of warm climatology.
> 
> In Greece vs Iberia we have
> 
> ...



Dificil que Grecia supere a España en calor cuando en Santa Cruz de Tenerife la media anual es de 21ºC y en Maspalomas de aproximadamente 23ºC.

En la isla asiatica de Rodas tienen 23ºc de media anual? Hahaha, pues debe ser contando solo los meses de verano.

Hasta en Malaga Puerto y pequeñas localidades de la costa de Malaga tienen temperaturas superiores a las islas griegas (las europeas y las asiaticas). Y eso que Malaga puerto está en el continente!!!!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:32)

belem disse:


> Is that Palaiochora at West side of Crete?
> A bit further East, you can have maybe the warmest spot in Greece...
> In the coast and with a mountain nearby.
> 
> ...



Yes Palaiochora is in the south west of Crete...

But here there is a big debate.Can you see the geophysical map of South Crete?Look at the Palaiochora area and compare it to Ierapetra..It seems that Palaiochora is actually much more protected than Ierapetra.
*
In my opinion the warmest spot in Greece and geographical Europe in terms of mean annual temperature should be either around the enclaves of Palaiochora or the Zakros tip in Ierapetra and also probably in the coastal areas of Messara Plain in South Herakleion.*


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:34)

Ferreiro disse:


> Aprende a leer.
> 
> Hellenikon 170 mm tan solo en noviembre y diciembre. Has mentido y esta demostrado.
> 
> http://forum.meteoclub.gr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1450&sid=704d3b55913403029784be5174fb7d46



Wake up dedalus,Mesogeiakos does not lie nor does creative maths or geography.I have said that Hellenikon according to the Greek press was less than 100m .

Btw i can also say Hellenikon had 1000mm in 1993 in a greek forum.


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:36)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dificil que Grecia supere a España en calor cuando en Santa Cruz de Tenerife la media anual es de 21ºC y en Maspalomas de aproximadamente 23ºC.
> 
> En la isla asiatica de Rodas tienen 23ºc de media anual? Hahaha, pues debe ser contando solo los meses de verano.
> 
> Hasta en Malaga Puerto y pequeñas localidades de la costa de Malaga tienen temperaturas superiores a las islas griegas (las europeas y las asiaticas). Y eso que Malaga puerto está en el continente!!!!!!




Then with this  logic the UK and France are the warmest in Europe!Anguilla and St.Martins 

Get over it mate.In geographical Europe,Greece has the warmest areas!


----------



## Ferreiro (18 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Wake up dedalus,Mesogeiakos does not lie nor does creative maths or geography.I have said that Hellenikon according to the Greek press was less than 100m .
> 
> Btw i can also say Hellenikon had 1000mm in 1993 in a greek forum.



Tu puedes decir lo que quieras. La mayoria de las cosas que dices son mentira y ya se ha demostrado 

Los aproximadamente 300 mm en Atenas en 1993 lo dicen los foros griegos, los datos de Ogimet y los oficiales de la Universidad de Atenas entre otros. Pero como tu no soportas que Almeria tenga 100 mm y ATenas pierda en el concepto de aridez te inventaste el dato. COMPLEJO DE INFERIORIDAD se llama eso.

A mi lo que diga alguien que ya se ha demostrado que miente, como decimos en mi tierra, me la suda. Me basta con usar los datos oficiales. Yo no necesito mentir!!!


----------



## mesogeiakos (18 Fev 2011 às 23:48)

While our friend Dedalus cries that Greece beats Iberia in everything

@Belem here are same very interesting data from the HNMS stations(provided from NTUA) that show the mean annual rainfall of Greece.
*
Note a 1729mm in north Corfu and a mere 208mm in Argolis.*

The lowest in Greece appear to be
*
1.SE Argolis with 208mm
2.Katerini in Macedonia with 262mm
3.South Attica with 268mm and 
4.Palaiochora with 298mm *


----------



## belem (18 Fev 2011 às 23:58)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes Palaiochora is in the south west of Crete...
> 
> But here there is a big debate.Can you see the geophysical map of South Crete?Look at the Palaiochora area and compare it to Ierapetra..It seems that Palaiochora is actually much more protected than Ierapetra.
> *
> In my opinion the warmest spot in Greece and geographical Europe in terms of mean annual temperature should be either around the enclaves of Palaiochora or the Zakros tip in Ierapetra and also probably in the coastal areas of Messara Plain in South Herakleion.*




For me, one of the warmest and driest places of Greece can be seen in Google Earth at (  Lat: 35º 12' 04. 08" N  ; Long: 24º 03' 59. 47" E )

At least, around the area, there are some more good spots.


Para mim, um dos sítios mais quentes e secos da Grécia podem ser vistos no Google Earth  ( (  Lat: 35º 12' 04. 08" N  ; Long: 24º 03' 59. 47" E )

Pelo menos, na zona, existem mais alguns bons locais.


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 00:07)

mesogeiakos disse:


> While our friend Dedalus cries that Greece beats Iberia in everything
> 
> @Belem here are same very interesting data from the HNMS stations(provided from NTUA) that show the mean annual rainfall of Greece.
> *
> ...




I guess that rainfall in Greece can be higher in the mountains, than those 1739 mm in Corfu.
Most Greece is mountains and most of his stations are all located in lowland warmer and sheltered areas...
It would be interesting to gather data from mountains as well.
208 mm is an interesting value, indeed.


Penso que a precipitação média anual deve ser mais alta nas montanhas, do que 1739 mm em Corfu.
A maior parte da Grécia é montanhas e a maior parte das suas estações estão todas localizadas em zonas baixas e abrigadas.
Seria interessante recolher dados sobre as montanhas.
208 mm é um valor interessante, sem dúvida.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 00:19)

belem disse:


> I guess that rainfall in Greece can be higher in the mountains, than those 1739 mm in Corfu.
> Most Greece is mountains and most of his stations are all located in lowland warmer and sheltered areas...
> It would be interesting to gather data from mountains as well.
> 208 mm is an interesting value, indeed.
> ...




The mountains do get extreme precipitation!You see Greece is mostly mountainous country.Much more than Portugal or the Iberia Peninsula.This is also the reason as to why Greece has so exremely complex climate diversity.But this is mostly microclimatic!

Athens being the most famous example.From the North Suburbs of Dionisos with a mean annual temp of lower than 16C to the South Athens areas of Voula and Vouliagmeni with a mean annual of over 19C.*All in the same city*In fact the Athenians commonly say in Greek that ''Νοτια με Βορεια προαστεια αλλος κοσμος'' which will account for the tremendous diversity of Athens climatologically speaking.As you know the Athens basin is surrounded by 5 mountains (Imitos,Penteli,Parnitha,Aigaleo and Poikilo Oros) and a number of hills that give this extreme diversity.People living in the same city can feel like living in a different country sometimes 


Now for SE Argolis.It is known that the driest areas of Greece are somewhere either in Argolis,Argosaronikos,South Attica,South Cyclades and South Crete


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 00:23)

belem disse:


> .
> 208 mm é um valor interessante, sem dúvida.



Indeed very interesting.SE Argolis is one the driest areas of Greece (and also Peel at al 2007 has it down as BSh climate in his map).
*
If you go to the Hydra Island next to the 208mm location in Google Earth..you will be suprised.Just look at its south half....Looks totally barren!*

Btw Hydra is administrativelly in Attica


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 00:30)

mesogeiakos disse:


> The mountains do get extreme precipitation!You see Greece is mostly mountainous country.Much more than Portugal or the Iberia Peninsula.This is also the reason as to why Greece has so exremely complex climate diversity.But this is mostly microclimatic!
> 
> Athens being the most famous example.From the North Suburbs of Dionisos with a mean annual temp of lower than 16C to the South Athens areas of Voula and Vouliagmeni with a mean annual of over 19C.*All in the same city*In fact the Athenians commonly say in Greek that ''Νοτια με Βορεια προαστεια αλλος κοσμος'' which will account for the tremendous diversity of Athens climatologically speaking.As you know the Athens basin is surrounded by 5 mountains (Imitos,Penteli,Parnitha,Aigaleo and Poikilo Oros) and a number of hills that give this extreme diversity.People living in the same city can feel like living in a different country sometimes
> 
> ...




Very interesting, thanks.
If possible gather data about the climate of your country and open a thread.
«From the top of the highest mountain, until the remotest and warmest valley.» 


Muito interessante, obrigado.
Se possível junta dados sobre o clima do teu país e abre um tópico.
Desde o topo da montanha mais alta até ao vale mais quente e remoto.


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 00:39)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Indeed very interesting.SE Argolis is one the driest areas of Greece (and also Peel at al 2007 has it down as BSh climate in his map).
> *
> If you go to the Hydra Island next to the 208mm location in Google Earth..you will be suprised.Just look at its south half....Looks totally barren!*
> 
> Btw Hydra is administrativelly in Attica



Hydra sounds like water here... But, it´s dry, I agree.

Hydra soa a água aqui... Mas é seco, concordo.


----------



## 1337 (19 Fev 2011 às 00:45)

Iberia is more montainouse then greece 
almost all spain is montainouse


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 00:46)

belem disse:


> Hydra sounds like water here... But, it´s dry, I agree.
> 
> Hydra soa a água aqui... Mas é seco, concordo.



Yes look at the difference in vegitation between South and North


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 00:50)

1337 disse:


> Iberia is more montainouse then greece
> almost all spain is montainouse



proportionally meant.As a percentage for the whole country!

Greece is extremely much more mountainous,seismically active and climatologically interesting country than Iberia in my opinion 

Greece's geography is very complex.Look at the thousand islands and the seismic activity of Greece.*It is the most seismically active country in Europe and 5th in the world*.Much more geophysically,geomorphologically and geographically attractive than Iberia I am afraid 

At any given time somewhere in Greece we get every *20 days an earthquake of around 5R as average,unfortunatelly!*


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 01:09)

mesogeiakos disse:


> proportionally meant.As a percentage for the whole country!
> 
> Greece is extremely much more mountainous,seismically active and climatologically interesting country than Iberia in my opinion
> 
> ...



I think that Greece is more mountainus relatively, it has more islands and seismically is more active than Iberia, yes.
But Iberia Peninsula is more rich in therms of biodiversity, landscapes and maybe in climates as well.

I would say that both are interesting, in my opinion.


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 01:13)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Yes look at the difference in vegitation between South and North



I would say that´s a Google Earth problem, because when you approach the dry area, you hardly can see anything.


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 01:23)

belem disse:


> I would say that´s a Google Earth problem, because when you approach the dry area, you hardly can see anything.



I was in Hydra in 1995.The south is indeed much drier compared to the North.It seems totally sheltered with mostly bushes and thermomediterennean vegitation.

Pretty much like south Attica.Have you seen the Sounion Natural Park in Attica?It has a very diverse vegitation.

http://everything2.com/title/Sounio+National+Park
http://www.planetware.com/attic-riviera/sounion-national-park-gr-cen-souni.htm


Αlso just to show the differences between the warm south of Athens and colder north Athens here are some views of the South Athens area (what we call the Athens/Attica Riviera) with the very mild climate.


http://www.breathtakingathens.com/node/5001207


http://www.onlinefootage.tv/video/show/id/2275


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 01:30)

mesogeiakos disse:


> I was in Hydra in 1995.The south is indeed much drier compared to the North.It seems totally sheltered with mostly bushes and thermomediterennean vegitation.
> 
> Pretty much like south Attica.Have you seen the Sounion Natural Park in Attica?It has a very diverse vegitation.
> 
> ...



No, I don´t know Sounion natural park...
But I trust on your descriptions, because they sound pretty reasonable to me.
The Riviera is nice and looks like very familiar to me...


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 01:59)

belem disse:


> For me, one of the warmest and driest places of Greece can be seen in Google Earth at (  Lat: 35º 12' 04. 08" N  ; Long: 24º 03' 59. 47" E )
> 
> At least, around the area, there are some more good spots.
> 
> ...




Οff course!

Υou mean Sfakia!Sfakia is one of the driest in the country,but I am not sure about it being the warmest.It would most probably have a ''desertic'' effect in its minimum temperatures.

However yes Sfakia area seems among the driest in Greece bsc if Palaiochora has 298mm then I guess Sfakia could be down to about 200mm or even less...

Btw Sfakia is one of the most heroic places in Greek history


----------



## mesogeiakos (19 Fev 2011 às 03:02)

Ferreiro disse:


> Dificil que Grecia supere a España en calor cuando en Santa Cruz de Tenerife la media anual es de 21ºC y en Maspalomas de aproximadamente 23ºC.
> 
> En la isla asiatica de Rodas tienen 23ºc de media anual? Hahaha, pues debe ser contando solo los meses de verano.
> 
> Hasta en Malaga Puerto y pequeñas localidades de la costa de Malaga tienen temperaturas superiores a las islas griegas (las europeas y las asiaticas). Y eso que Malaga puerto está en el continente!!!!!!




Dedalus the *African* Islands of  Canaries that belong to Spain are colder to the islands that belong to the UK and France. 

Here we are talking about the European continent.In this aspect and according to real and official data Palaiohora,Ierapetra and Karpathos are *the warmest areas of the European Continent.*

We do not really care what the weather is in Africa.In Europe , *Greece officially beats Iberian Peninsula in everything in warm climatology.*

The Iberian peninsula can not compete with the temperatures of South Crete and SE Dodecanese.


Why dont you open a thread on Africa for Canary Isles?


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2011 às 10:52)

Ontem de novo o sul de Gran Canaria é a regiao mais quente de Espanha.

Temperaturas MEDIAS de ontem en Ilhas Canarias. 24,8ºC em Maspalomas versus 19,8ºC em Las Palmas de Gran Canaria (norte da ilha)!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2011 às 11:23)

Outro lugar excepcional da climatologia espanhola. Izaña. Montes do interior da ilha de Tenerife. Alí nao chegan as nubes dos ventos alisios. 3400 horas de sol cada ano no periodo 1971/2000 !!!






Penso que en Maspalomas a cifra de horas de sol pode ser similar.


----------



## Costa (19 Fev 2011 às 13:03)

mesogeiakos disse:


> Οff course!
> 
> Υou mean Sfakia!Sfakia is one of the driest in the country,but I am not sure about it being the warmest.It would most probably have a ''desertic'' effect in its minimum temperatures.
> 
> ...



This is how Foz Côa region looks like


----------



## Ferreiro (19 Fev 2011 às 13:19)

Sabem donde Sergio Leone filmaba os Westerns con Clint Eastwood???

No deserto de Tabernas. Interior de Almeria. 




Parque Natural de Sierra de Gata. Costa de Almeria. Menos de 200 mm de chuva/ano. A metade que no local grego mais seco ilhas europeas e asiaticas inclusive


----------



## belem (19 Fev 2011 às 18:06)

Costa essas fotos são de Dezembro, não é?






Zona de Mértola







Alto Douro, perto do Côa







Perto do Vale do Tejo.






Ilhas *Desertas*


http://www.uma.pt/blogs/box-m/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/desertas_150907_075.jpg

Ilhas Desertas






Ilhas Selvagens






Vale do Douro já a mais de 210 kms do mar...







Vale perto dos Cerejais.






Longe do mar, a baixa altitude e abrigado por várias montanhas.


----------



## Costa (19 Fev 2011 às 18:22)

Sim, a foto é de Dezembro do ano passado.


----------



## Costa (22 Fev 2011 às 20:15)

O IM disponibilizou novos dados e actualizou o mapa dos climas em PT.

Aqui está ele:


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2011 às 01:17)

Um pouco melhor, mas ainda muito incompleto.


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2011 às 11:50)

belem disse:


> Um pouco melhor, mas ainda muito incompleto.



Já para não falar que a classificação de Koppen é bastante limitada...vejamos o caso do litoral SW, que numa faixa de uns 10km ( bem menos do que o IM meteu no mapa...) as Tmed para o mes mais quente são inferiores a 22º
Mas tal facto, que torna a classificação CSB é extremamente simplista!
Pois mesmo que durante o mês mais quente não se ultrapassem os 22º, passam-se 5 a 6 meses com valores medios de 17-21º...tal não aciontece no NW
Outro facto é que as faixas BSk estão a decimas de serem BSh..hehe

Ontem tive uma conversa com o Dan e concluimos que a classificação da FAO faz muito mais sentido ( e a meu ver mesmo a de rivaz martinez é muito pertinente).

Portugal continental segundo Koppen, tem com certeza todos estes climas:
CFb
CSb
CSa
BSh
BSk


Volto a referir que, apesar das minimas mais altas do mediterraneo, no semestre quente, Portugal tem medias das maximas mais elevadas em boa parte do território ( á semelhança de marrocos, apesar da costa ter um clima muito suave, o interior tem verões muito quentes e invernos proporcionalmente amenos).

Tendo em conta as cartas já aqui apresentadas, boa parte dos vales do Tejo-Sado, do guadiana, do tejo superior-zezere e do douro-tamega-coa, teem medias maximas em Jun-Ago entre os 30 e os 35/36º, com a media das minimas nesse periodo concerteza a rondar os 17 a 20º nesses locais.
Na minha opinião a região mais quente será o vale do guadiana, principalmente devido ao facto de ser a zona que se mantem quente por mais tempo e ter invernos bastante amenos.


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2011 às 18:05)

stormy disse:


> Já para não falar que a classificação de Koppen é bastante limitada...vejamos o caso do litoral SW, que numa faixa de uns 10km ( bem menos do que o IM meteu no mapa...) as Tmed para o mes mais quente são inferiores a 22º
> Mas tal facto, que torna a classificação CSB é extremamente simplista!
> Pois mesmo que durante o mês mais quente não se ultrapassem os 22º, passam-se 5 a 6 meses com valores medios de 17-21º...tal não aciontece no NW
> Outro facto é que as faixas BSk estão a decimas de serem BSh..hehe
> ...



As médias de máximas para os meses mais quentes, serão um pouco mais elevadas que esses 35/36 e nem é tendo em conta séries recentes ou vales secretos, mas séries de 1960-1990, que foi nas quais que o IM se baseou para fazer o seu trabalho das zonas mais quentes de Portugal. Eventualmente estás a falar de uma zona mais extensa e aí então já concordo com a elevada probabilidade dos teus dados.
Na minha opinião não sei qual a região mais quente, embora ache que o Guadiana  apresenta a maior extensão de zonas quentes.
À tua lista de Koppen-Geiger, acrescentava talvez a boa probabilidade de ocorrência de Cfc na zona mais alta da Serra da Estrela.


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2011 às 20:45)

belem disse:


> As médias de máximas para os meses mais quentes, serão um pouco mais elevadas que esses 35/36 e nem é tendo em conta séries recentes ou vales secretos, mas séries de 1960-1990, que foi nas quais que o IM se baseou para fazer o seu trabalho das zonas mais quentes de Portugal. Eventualmente estás a falar de uma zona mais extensa e aí então já concordo com a elevada probabilidade dos teus dados.
> Na minha opinião não sei qual a região mais quente, embora ache que o Guadiana  apresenta a maior extensão de zonas quentes.
> À tua lista de Koppen-Geiger, acrescentava talvez a boa probabilidade de ocorrência de Cfc na zona mais alta da Serra da Estrela.



Sim..
Eu em Portugal continental duvido que se encontrem locais com Tmed maxima para o mês mais quente acima de 37º....o limite ficará nessa casa..

Portanto as maiores medias trimestrais da Tmax ficarão pelos 36 e tal.

As regiões situadas em vales encaixados do Douro-Beira interior-Tejo internacional deverão ter valores de pico a atinjir os 36-37´s, mas apenas durante 1 ou dois meses e dificilmente terão valores acima dos 45º, pois assim como não são influenciados por massas de ar frescas maritimas tambem não deverão se-lo por ar saariano procedente de SE...um clima portanto muiti isolado da restante circulação atmosferica.

Na minha opinião a bacia do Guadiana tem condições para ser o local com verões mais quenter pelas seguintes razões:
-Verão mais longo devido á menor latitude
-Maior forçamento radiativo devido á menor latitude
-Maior proximidade com Africa.

Os vales do Tejo-Sado tambem deverão ter locais com medias da Tmax mensal de 33 a 36º, com trimestrais de 31 a 35º...e estarão numa situação similar ao guadiana embora a proximidade ao mar prejudique.

Quanto ás minimas...em todas estas 3 regiões que sublinhei, devem situar-se entre os 16 a 20º...de resto valores não muito diferentes do litoral..


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2011 às 22:17)

stormy disse:


> Sim..
> Eu em Portugal continental duvido que se encontrem locais com Tmed maxima para o mês mais quente acima de 37º....o limite ficará nessa casa....



Ainda no ano passado a Herdade dos Lameirões teve 37ºc de média de máxima para o mês mais quente. Mas 1 ano é 1 ano, não serve para generalizar médias climatológicas, embora esta região nem sequer seja a mais quente da Bacia do Guadiana ( quanto mais do vale).
O IM tal como eu, não duvida de valores dessa ordem e de facto até propôe valores acima desse, na média geral das máximas para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano ( ver mapas oficiais relativos às zonas mais quentes).
De facto eu também não acho que exista alguma aura em torno dos 37ºc...
A dinâmica meteorológica não tem preferências!




stormy disse:


> As regiões situadas em vales encaixados do Douro-Beira interior-Tejo internacional deverão ter valores de pico a atinjir os 36-37´s, mas apenas durante 1 ou dois meses e dificilmente terão valores acima dos 45º, pois assim como não são influenciados por massas de ar frescas maritimas tambem não deverão se-lo por ar saariano procedente de SE...um clima portanto muiti isolado da restante circulação atmosferica...




Será que é preciso massas de ar sahariano constantes para ter mais de 40ºc ou 45ºc?
Não há mais factores?





stormy disse:


> Na minha opinião a bacia do Guadiana tem condições para ser o local com verões mais quenter pelas seguintes razões:
> -Verão mais longo devido á menor latitude
> -Maior forçamento radiativo devido á menor latitude
> -Maior proximidade com Africa...



Ou seja e resumindo, uma latitude ligeiramente menor...


----------



## stormy (23 Fev 2011 às 23:13)

Eu acho que o patamar limite é os 37º...e falo em normais climatologicas!
Para mim >38º é um pouco irreal.

Não são precisas massas de ar saharianas para se atingirem 40 ou 45º, mas eu referi que os locais que não passam os 45º não o fazem pois a latitude em principio não deve permitir...

O vale do Guadiana tem mais condições porque é uma zona muito ampla que é influenciada por vastas regiões com grande potencial térmico que se estendem por boa parte da meseta sul e das planicies da extremadura espanhola...uma região que actua como um grande caldeirão concentrando as massas de ar quente que ficam aprisionadas...tanto pela orientação das cadeias montanhosas quer pela interação entre os mecanismos de forçamento geostrofico, que impõem um fluxo dominante de NE ( que transporta ar quente desde o mediterraneo-africa e torna o mecanismo de aquecimento da meseta mais eficiente), e que ao mesmo tempo é bloqueado pelas frentes de brisa atlanticas que resultam da interação entre o vector geostrofico e o vector do gradiente de temperatura.

Portanto...tudo interactua para que o ar quente seja aprisionado naquela região...e não é por acaso que a depressão térmica prefere a metade sul da peninsula, tendo o seu centro na região de ciudad real-Cordoba.

O factor desta região estar 2 a 4ºmais  a sul que o vale do douro tambem ajuda.

Portanto..concordo contigo, belem...mas prefiro abordar o tema com alguma contenção


----------



## belem (23 Fev 2011 às 23:38)

stormy disse:


> Eu acho que o patamar limite é os 37º...e falo em normais climatologicas!
> Para mim >38º é um pouco irreal.



Ok, eu respeito a tua opinião.





stormy disse:


> Não são precisas massas de ar saharianas para se atingirem 40 ou 45º, mas eu referi que os locais que não passam os 45º não o fazem pois a latitude em principio não deve permitir...



Pinhão, bem a Norte e numa zona mais fresca,  já teve 46ºc...





stormy disse:


> O vale do Guadiana tem mais condições porque é uma zona muito ampla que é influenciada por vastas regiões com grande potencial térmico que se estendem por boa parte da meseta sul e das planicies da extremadura espanhola...uma região que actua como um grande caldeirão concentrando as massas de ar quente que ficam aprisionadas...tanto pela orientação das cadeias montanhosas quer pela interação entre os mecanismos de forçamento geostrofico, que impõem um fluxo dominante de NE ( que transporta ar quente desde o mediterraneo-africa e torna o mecanismo de aquecimento da meseta mais eficiente), e que ao mesmo tempo é bloqueado pelas frentes de brisa atlanticas que resultam da interação entre o vector geostrofico e o vector do gradiente de temperatura.
> 
> Portanto...tudo interactua para que o ar quente seja aprisionado naquela região...e não é por acaso que a depressão térmica prefere a metade sul da peninsula, tendo o seu centro na região de ciudad real-Cordoba.
> 
> ...



Em relação ao Vale do Douro, até pode ser que alguma diferença de latitude faça diferença em um ou outro aspecto, mas falando do Vale do Tejo interior, a diferença é menor...
E pelos dados apresentados pelo IM, ambas as 3 bacias têm regiões com boa capacidade térmica, eventualmente uns mais que outros em aspectos distintos, claro.


----------



## stormy (24 Fev 2011 às 09:37)

belem disse:


> Ok, eu respeito a tua opinião.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sim...mas tocando naquele topico dos 50º ( como patamar hipotetico de maximo absoluto), penso que a região centro e sul teem mais condições, já que no norte as condições geograficas não são as ideais:

"O vale do Guadiana tem mais condições porque é uma zona muito ampla que é influenciada por vastas regiões com grande potencial térmico que se estendem por boa parte da meseta sul e das planicies da extremadura espanhola...uma região que actua como um grande caldeirão concentrando as massas de ar quente que ficam aprisionadas...tanto pela orientação das cadeias montanhosas quer pela interação entre os mecanismos de forçamento geostrofico, que impõem um fluxo dominante de NE ( que transporta ar quente desde o mediterraneo-africa e torna o mecanismo de aquecimento da meseta mais eficiente), e que ao mesmo tempo é bloqueado pelas frentes de brisa atlanticas que resultam da interação entre o vector geostrofico e o vector do gradiente de temperatura."

Podemos extrapolar esta analise para toda a vasta região a sul do complexo montejunto-estrela, a leste do meridiano 8º e limitada a N/NE pelas serras da meseta central, a E pelas serras da vertente mediterranea e a S pelas serras algarvias e pelas serras do S Espanhol...uma vasta zona da meseta sul que abrange as bacias hidrograficas do Tejo-Guadiana-Guadalquivir...
Inseridas nesta região, zonas já de si propicias propicias ( encostas voltadas a sul, bacias aluvionares fechadas, vales mais profundos, etc, veem o seu potencial aumentado


----------



## belem (24 Fev 2011 às 18:41)

stormy disse:


> Sim...mas tocando naquele topico dos 50º ( como patamar hipotetico de maximo absoluto), penso que a região centro e sul teem mais condições, já que no norte as condições geograficas não são as ideais:
> 
> "O vale do Guadiana tem mais condições porque é uma zona muito ampla que é influenciada por vastas regiões com grande potencial térmico que se estendem por boa parte da meseta sul e das planicies da extremadura espanhola...uma região que actua como um grande caldeirão concentrando as massas de ar quente que ficam aprisionadas...tanto pela orientação das cadeias montanhosas quer pela interação entre os mecanismos de forçamento geostrofico, que impõem um fluxo dominante de NE ( que transporta ar quente desde o mediterraneo-africa e torna o mecanismo de aquecimento da meseta mais eficiente), e que ao mesmo tempo é bloqueado pelas frentes de brisa atlanticas que resultam da interação entre o vector geostrofico e o vector do gradiente de temperatura."
> 
> ...



As 2 bacias a Sul do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela, até podem ser mais quentes, mas isso não invalida o facto do Douro ter potencialmente as zonas mais secas e estas serem também bastante quentes ( sobretudo no verão claro).
Eu até agora não vi nada oficial ou nem que seja apenas pertinente a contrariar estas informações ( tal como as que coloquei mais acima, relativamente ao Tejo Interior).
Basicamente só estou a fazer um resumo de dados científicos já publicados e nunca contestados até hoje, com versões mais rigorosas ou aceitáveis. E a argumentação usada contra, não passa de pareceres/opiniões, sem quaisquer dados científicos, nem que seja com dados de estações próximas ( as pouquíssimas que surgiram ( Alto Douro e Guadiana) deram valores bastante mais altos do que eu estava à espera e nem sequer se situavam nas zonas ditas mais quentes).
Portanto, para já, parece-me correcto que cada região destas 3, tem peculiaridades interessantes e ainda que as do Sul possam ser mais quentes ( Tejo e Guadiana), não será assim tão descabido dizer, que o Alto Douro é bastante quente no Verão e pode dar surpresas a muita gente.
Sempre pensei que o limite anual mais seco para Portugal continental, andaria nos 385-400 mm, nunca abaixo de 300 mm e numa série climática tão antiga ( foi uma surpresa!) e também acreditava que a média de máximas para o mês mais quente, seria algures no Vale do Guadiana com um valor de 35ºc (+-) nunca acima de 37ºc numa média combinada para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano (!)  para algumas regiões ( segundo o IM). Tudo isto foi para mim uma surpresa ( tal como as médias mensais gerais e até anuais apresentadas, para algumas localidades, que apresentaram valores muito altos, embora ficassem fora das zonas mais quentes).
O facto de no texto descritivo darem-nos inclusive a localização exacta dos locais, também me pareceu uma novidade, pois normalmente isso não acontece.
Assim sendo, acredito plenamente que este assunto é muito mais complexo do que a maior parte das pessoas pensa... Não podemos cingir-nos a 1 ou 2 factores, temos que ter algo mais convincente.
Espero, que no futuro próximo, mais coisas se saibam, sobretudo com mais medições nesses locais, para obtermos um conclusão mais robusta.


----------



## frederico (24 Fev 2011 às 21:05)

A paisagem do Coa e do Águeda é bem mais árida que a paisagem no vale do Guadiana e nos respectivos afluentes. Parece até que estamos noutro país, o contraste com zonas vizinhas como a Serra da Marofa é enorme.


----------



## Costa (25 Fev 2011 às 12:29)

Alguém consegue arranjar os extremos (Máxima, Mínima, etc..) por mês, de Portugal?


----------



## AnDré (25 Fev 2011 às 13:41)

Costa disse:


> Alguém consegue arranjar os extremos (Máxima, Mínima, etc..) por mês, de Portugal?


----------



## Costa (25 Fev 2011 às 14:19)

Obrigadíssimo André!!


----------



## Ferreiro (25 Fev 2011 às 18:21)

Que opinan de estos datos???

Madrigal de la Vera. Provincia de Caceres. Vale do Tejo. Perto da fronteira com Portugal. 
Há locais assim no lado portugues???
Pode ser um dos locais mais quentes da peninsula iberica em julho e agosto


----------



## belem (25 Fev 2011 às 19:36)

As zonas mais quentes do Vale do Tejo em Portugal, estão a metade ou menos de metade dessa altitude...
O IM, dá mais de 18ºc de média anual para esta região, na série climática de 1960-1990...


----------



## stormy (25 Fev 2011 às 21:56)

http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-coria.htm
Media maxima de Julho de 39.6º, na serie de 64-70

Apesar de ser uma serie muito curta é um valor tremendo!!!!
Não fica longe de Portugal

Mas voltando-me para dados verdadeiramente fiaveis....com series superiores a 15 anos...temos alguns exemplos de locais muito perto á fronteira:
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-olive.htm (17anos)
http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-sanl1.htm ( 21 anos)


----------



## Costa (25 Fev 2011 às 22:54)

Estive a fazer uma ronda por várias localidades dessa página e esta foi a que mais me impressionou:

ESP CORDOBA - HORNACHUELOS






http://www.ucm.es/info/cif/station/es-horna.htm

Médias superiores a 31ºC em Maio e uma média de máximas anual de 27.5ºC


----------



## belem (26 Fev 2011 às 16:25)

Costa disse:


> Estive a fazer uma ronda por várias localidades dessa página e esta foi a que mais me impressionou:
> 
> ESP CORDOBA - HORNACHUELOS
> 
> ...




Uma média de máximas de 37,2ºc para os 3 meses mais quentes, numa série climática tão antiga como essa, dão-nos uma ideia sobre as temperaturas que fazem em alguns locais da P. Ibérica.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Fev 2011 às 17:50)

Quais sao as temperaturas medias de Castelo Branco???


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Fev 2011 às 11:06)

Acabei de me lembrar disso.

25ºC em julho em Castelo Branco. É surpreendente que Castelo é mais quente que Beja ou Evora.

O vale do tejo tem temperaturas muito elevadas no verao.

Os dados de Coria son espectaculares. Mas sao muito poucos anos.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:01)

Mas Castelo Branco é uma cidade fresca e húmida, comparando com outras regiões vizinhas, no vale do Tejo ou no vale do Erges. Experimentem a ir ao Rosmaninhal ou a Salvaterra do Extremo durante o Verão...

Quanto ao vale do Guadiana, parece-me que é uma região mal estudada. Da minha experiência constato que as máximas a partir do final de Fevereiro, com frequência, já ultrapassam os 20ºC, em Março já vão acima dos 25ºC e em Maio acima dos 30ºC. Diria que nessa região, nalguns anos, as máximas são frescas apenas durante dois a três meses. As mínimas também costumam ser elevadas. Ao lado do vale do Guadiana, Beja ou Évora são cidades mesmo muito frescas.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 18:11)

A que localidades te referes quando dizes vale do Guadiana? 
beja não é vale do guadiana?
a média da máxima em Serpa em julho de 2010 foi de 36ºC


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:23)

Beja vale do Guadiana? Claro que não! Localidades? Por exemplo, a zona do Parque Natural e os vales dos afluentes.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Fev 2011 às 18:24)

frederico disse:


> Beja vale do Guadiana? Claro que não! Localidades? Por exemplo, a zona do Parque Natural e os vales dos afluentes.



Os 50ºC, no Alentejo só serão possíveis em vales ou depressões.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:25)

Luís, olha para o mapa. As zonas que estou a falar estão a castanho-escuro.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 18:26)

tanto beja como serpa ficam bastantes próximas do guadiana


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:27)

Mário Barros disse:


> Os 50ºC, no Alentejo só serão possíveis em vales ou depressões.



Exacto. E Beja está numa peneplanície, mais exposta que as regiões abrigadas dos vales.


----------



## frederico (28 Fev 2011 às 18:30)

luis mestre disse:


> tanto beja como serpa ficam bastantes próximas do guadiana



Sim. Mas há  diferenças assinaláveis. Serpa é mais quente que Beja, e muito mais seca. Na média 61-90 Serpa tem pouco mais de 400 mm/ano, já Beja chega quase aos 600 mm/ano. Não tenho comigo esses dados, mas já os consultei em tempos na Biblioteca Nacional. E Serpa nem fica na «zona escaldante».


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (28 Fev 2011 às 18:50)

obrigado por revelares esses dados.
serpa está na zonas castanha do mapa!


----------



## belem (28 Fev 2011 às 19:58)

luis mestre disse:


> obrigado por revelares esses dados.
> serpa está na zonas castanha do mapa!



Sim, mas ainda fora das zonas mais quentes.


----------



## Amending (14 Mar 2011 às 21:13)

mesogeiakos disse:


> So what again?I am not making a comparison.I am stating that those are the only areas with confirmed semi-arid hot climate (BSh) in Europe and also gave examples.
> 
> *Btw Athens 1993 94mm!!*





mesogeiakos disse:


> Hellooooooooo.Votanikos is not in South Athens!!*Elefsina,Hellenikon and various other stations is southern Attica had less than 100mm precip.*

























Ferreiro disse:


> Aprende a leer.
> 
> Hellenikon 170 mm tan solo en noviembre y diciembre. Has mentido y esta demostrado.
> 
> http://forum.meteoclub.gr/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1450&sid=704d3b55913403029784be5174fb7d46




Hellinikon measured 355 mm in 1993 (http://climexp.knmi.nl/data/pa16716.dat). 

The National Observatory of Athens (Thiseio) in 1993 measured 304 mm. (http://climexp.knmi.nl/data/pa16714.dat)


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 21:37)

Amending disse:


> Hellinikon measured 355 mm in 1993 (http://climexp.knmi.nl/data/pa16716.dat).
> 
> The National Observatory of Athens (Thiseio) in 1993 measured 304 mm. (http://climexp.knmi.nl/data/pa16714.dat)



Nem faço comentários.

Deixem este forum em paz.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 22:02)

Mas se é para desmascarar dados falsos, pode vir quem quiser e quando quiser.


----------



## Lousano (14 Mar 2011 às 23:02)

belem disse:


> Mas se é para desmascar dados falsos, pode vir quem quiser e quando quiser.



É óbvio que a minha crítica não foi para esse facto.


----------



## belem (14 Mar 2011 às 23:06)

Lousano disse:


> É óbvio que a minha crítica não foi para esse facto.



Independentemente da direcção da tua crítica, apenas procurei tirar o lado útil da coisa...


----------



## Amending (15 Mar 2011 às 09:25)

Eu não entendia nem os críticos nem o seu direcção. Espero que neste fórum está permitida a entrada de um estrangeiro. 

Mesogeiakos falou para este fórum de Karpathos e sua excepcional temperatura média de janeiro de 2011, a maior da Europa?
Eu tenho a explicação para esse fenômeno.
Mas isso não depende de mentiras. É um problema de qualidade dos dados HMNS.


----------



## Amending (17 Mar 2011 às 22:56)

Well, here is the answer. Sorry for using English, that's too technical for using google-translate.
I have retrieved the metar reports of the Karpathos HNMS station (LGKP) from the Ogimet website for January 2011. Here are the original data. http://www.ogimet.com/display_metar...&anof=2011&mesf=01&dayf=31&horaf=23&send=send (I'm not sure this url is static). 180 reports are empty (NIL) thus I drop them.
Then, I tabulate the hour of the metar report (local time).

```
[FONT="Courier New"]------------------------------------
   hour_loc        Freq.     Percent
------------------------------------
          1           32        3,53
          4           29        3,20
          5            1        0,11
          6           20        2,21
          7           61        6,73
          8           55        6,07
          9           51        5,63
         10           83        9,16
         11           55        6,07
         12           53        5,85
         13           87        9,60
         14           49        5,41
         15           42        4,64
         16           76        8,39
         17           50        5,52
         18           46        5,08
         19           84        9,27
         22           32        3,53
------------------------------------
      total          906      100,00
------------------------------------[/FONT]
```

Surprisingly, the archived metar messages under-report night-time conditions and they comparatively over-report day-time conditions.   This is very clear in the kernel density estimate (read it as a probability distribution) of the time of the reports:





This station perhaps reports during night far less than it does during day, and this would obviously inflate computed means by trimming cool hours data. 

Well. Sorry for the OT.


----------



## belem (17 Mar 2011 às 23:31)

Thanks, Amending. 
You are welcome.


----------



## Amending (18 Mar 2011 às 11:47)

belem disse:


> Thanks, Amending.
> You are welcome.



Thanks to you.


----------



## Amending (29 Mar 2011 às 13:02)

Right.

http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/wyowx.fcgi?TYPE=sflist&DATE=20110328&UNITS=M&STATION=LGKP

Karpathos very often does not report during night. No data between 17.50 and 02.50.


```
[FONT="Courier New"]1120Z 27 Mar 2011 to 1150Z 28 Mar 2011

STN     TIME ALTM   TMP DEW RH  DIR SPD VIS  CLOUDS         
     DD/HHMM hPa    C   C   %   deg m/s km                  
==== ======= ====== === === === === === ==== ======= =======
LGKP 28/1150 1019.0  18  10  59 240   4 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/1120 1019.0  18  10  59 250   4 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/1050 1020.0  18  10  59 250   4 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/1020 1020.0  18  10  59 250   4 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0950 1020.0  18  10  59 240   3 10.0  SCT020
LGKP 28/0920 1020.0  18  10  59 290   4 10.0  SCT020
LGKP 28/0850 1020.0  18  10  59 270   5 10.0  SCT020
LGKP 28/0820 1020.0  17  10  63 280   4 10.0  SCT020
LGKP 28/0750 1020.0  17  10  63 280   4 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0720 1020.0  17  10  63 290   3 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0620 1020.0  16  10  68 290   2 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0550 1020.0  15  12  82 320   2 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0450 1019.0  12  10  88 320   2 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0350 1019.0  12   6  67 330   3 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 28/0250 1018.0  11   7  76 340   3 10.0  FEW020
LGKP 27/1750 1019.0  14  11  82 310   3 10.0  FEW018  SCT100
LGKP 27/1720 1019.0  15  10  72 320   3 10.0  FEW018  SCT100
LGKP 27/1650 1019.0  15  10  72 300   3 10.0  FEW018  SCT100
LGKP 27/1620 1019.0  16  10  68 280   2 10.0  FEW018  SCT100
LGKP 27/1550 1019.0  16  10  68 280   3 10.0  FEW018  SCT100
LGKP 27/1520 1019.0  17  11  68 280   4 10.0  FEW020  SCT100
LGKP 27/1450 1019.0  17  11  68 270   4 10.0  FEW020  SCT100
LGKP 27/1420 1019.0  18  10  59 270   4 10.0  FEW020  SCT180
LGKP 27/1350 1019.0  18  10  59 250   3 10.0  FEW020  SCT180
LGKP 27/1320 1019.0  18  11  64 260   4 10.0  FEW020  SCT180
LGKP 27/1150 1019.0  18   9  56 240   4 10.0  FEW020  SCT180
LGKP 27/1120 1019.0  18   8  52 240   5 10.0  FEW020  SCT180[/FONT]
```


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Abr 2011 às 14:05)

Interesante o atlas climatico da peninsula iberica.





Há Bsk, Bsh, Bwk e Bwh nas provincias de Murcia e Almeria.

Lembro que segundo aquele personagem grego somente há bsh em Almería. Pois bem, con dados oficiais há bsh pelo menos nas provincias de Almería, Murcia, Sevilla, Cordoba e Alicante 

E o que tem cando algum ignorante fala do que nao sabe.


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Abr 2011 às 12:37)

Amending disse:


> Hellinikon measured 355 mm in 1993 (http://climexp.knmi.nl/data/pa16716.dat).
> 
> The National Observatory of Athens (Thiseio) in 1993 measured 304 mm. (http://climexp.knmi.nl/data/pa16714.dat)



Actually as I have said and maybe you missed it is that ''according to Greek press'' those were the values.I can scan the articles in Greek just for precision


----------



## mesogeiakos (12 Abr 2011 às 12:42)

Amending disse:


> Right.
> 
> http://weather.uwyo.edu/cgi-bin/wyowx.fcgi?TYPE=sflist&DATE=20110328&UNITS=M&STATION=LGKP
> 
> ...



With the exception that the HNMS meteorological bulletin is quality controlled.For example the data you are providing do not come from HNMS are they?You are hypothesing that this is the cross calibration and quality control HNMS takes in their monthly bulletin.

That would be a rather interesting assumption.Can u please elaborate as to how the HNMS bulletins are erroneous in some way or indeed they do not follow the WMO procedures under their quality control.My understanding is that this would mean an assumption that the HNMS does not really know how to follow WMO procedures.So by all means please go ahead


----------



## Skizzo (21 Abr 2011 às 19:15)

Neste estudo sobre o Vale do Douro, dizem que na zona do Douro Internacional é a região com a precipitação mais baixa do país. O que pensam dessa afirmação?

http://www.estig.ipbeja.pt/~aibpr/E...o/2semestre/Planos/Plano Deenv. Tur Douro.pdf

A afirmação está na página 44. A partir da página 40 falam do clima (e noutras partes) - dizem que as zonas mais secas apenas têm 400mm


----------



## Dan (21 Abr 2011 às 19:42)

Skizzo disse:


> Neste estudo sobre o Vale do Douro, dizem que na zona do Douro Internacional é a região com a precipitação mais baixa do país. O que pensam dessa afirmação?
> 
> http://www.estig.ipbeja.pt/~aibpr/E...o/2semestre/Planos/Plano Deenv. Tur Douro.pdf
> 
> A afirmação está na página 44. A partir da página 40 falam do clima (e noutras partes) - dizem que as zonas mais secas apenas têm 400mm



Sim, alguns vales da bacia do Douro, nomeadamente na região do Côa, correspondem às áreas mais secas de Portugal Continental.

No trabalho Répartition et rythme des précipitations au Portugal, de Suzanne Daveau, aparecem algumas áreas com valores anuais da ordem de 300mm na região da bacia do Côa.


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2011 às 23:47)

Deve ser a zona mais seca do continente português, mas não de Portugal inteiro.
Esse fonte que o Dan indica, demonstrava a existência de pelo menos 2 zonas com até menos de 300 mm, no Vale do Douro.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (21 Abr 2011 às 23:52)

belem disse:


> Deve ser a zona mais seca do continente português, mas não de Portugal inteiro.



Estas a dizer que a zonas nas ilhas mais secas que 300 ou 400 mm anuais?!


----------



## belem (21 Abr 2011 às 23:56)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Estas a dizer que a zonas nas ilhas mais secas que 300 ou 400 mm anuais?!



Claro que sim.
Porto Santo, por exemplo, no local onde tem a estação já apresenta menos de 400 mm.
As Ilhas Selvagens, são bastante mais secas que isso.


----------



## frederico (22 Abr 2011 às 16:37)

Tal como o Belém já tinha referido, parece-me que o Atlas Climático está algo incompleto. Por exemplo, no sotavento algarvio, segundo o Atlas, só a Ria Formosa e o Baixo Guadiana têm temperaturas médias anuais iguais ou superiores a 17.5ºC, ora parece-me que no barrocal algarvio também deverão existir extensas áreas com t.m.a. igual ou superior àquele valor.


----------



## belem (22 Abr 2011 às 17:41)

frederico disse:


> Tal como o Belém já tinha referido, parece-me que o Atlas Climático está algo incompleto. Por exemplo, no sotavento algarvio, segundo o Atlas, só a Ria Formosa e o Baixo Guadiana têm temperaturas médias anuais iguais ou superiores a 17.5ºC, ora parece-me que no barrocal algarvio também deverão existir extensas áreas com t.m.a. igual ou superior àquele valor.



Cruzando dados de diferentes fontes, existem até mais regiões que essas, a evidenciar essa ordem de valores.
Mas tendo em conta a zona referida, o que dizes está absolutamente correcto.


----------



## Skizzo (23 Abr 2011 às 04:09)

belem disse:


> Claro que sim.
> Porto Santo, por exemplo, no local onde tem a estação já apresenta menos de 400 mm.
> As Ilhas Selvagens, são bastante mais secas que isso.



Seria interessante haver estações nas Ilhas Selvagens e Desertas. 

Aliás o que mais me meteu impressão no mapa Ibérico foi a diferença no número de estações entre Portugal e Espanha


----------



## belem (26 Abr 2011 às 23:46)

Skizzo disse:


> Seria interessante haver estações nas Ilhas Selvagens e Desertas.



Não só nessas ilhas, como em várias outras partes do país.
As zonas mais quentes das grandes bacias, por exemplo, continuam sem qualquer cobertura meteorológica e o mesmo se passa para as zonas mais frias.




AnDré disse:


> Talvez saber que a estação com o valor médio das máximas em Agosto está localizada na povoação de Navas del Madroño, a 428m de altitude, e a 30km da fronteira. Esse valor é de *39,2ºC*.
> 
> Também curioso é saber que a 3km da localidade portuguesa de Salvaterra do Extremo, a estação de Zarza la Mayor tem uma média das temperaturas máximas em Agosto de 38,1ºC. O mesmo valor para o mês de Julho.



São estas as zonas mais frescas de planalto, que protegem as zonas mais baixas e quentes da região... 
Seria interessante, fazer um levantamento das zonas mais quentes, no Vale do Tejo e arredores por exemplo, para fazer umas medições.




Skizzo disse:


> Aliás o que mais me meteu impressão no mapa Ibérico foi a diferença no número de estações entre Portugal e Espanha



Sim, mesmo relativamente, a diferença é chocante.


----------



## Skizzo (27 Abr 2011 às 01:07)

Sim, os vales do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana podiam ter mais estações em zonas mais propícias a extremos.

Mas penso que as Ilhas Selvagens seriam interessantes (e talvez as Desertas) precisamente por causa da falta de precipitação. Devem ser o local mais seco de Portugal.


----------



## AnDré (27 Abr 2011 às 04:09)

Skizzo disse:


> Sim, os vales do Douro, Tejo e Guadiana podiam ter mais estações em zonas mais propícias a extremos.



Também pensava que sim, mas chego à conclusão que não.
Esse vales são propícios a ter médias das máximas elevadas mas não extremos elevados.
Pelo menos dos dados que tenho observado, as estações que acabam por registar temperaturas mais elevadas não são aquelas que ficam em vales (porque a partir de uma determinada temperatura se levanta o vento), nem as que ficam em cotas elevadas.


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2011 às 11:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2011*

É uma das coisas que acho mais interessantes no nosso clima...temos em media ( Lisboa) 90 a 100 dias de chuva por ano...e 3 meses em que raramente chove, mas mesmo assim conseguimos ter mais precipitação do que locais com climas maritimos..tipo Brest, Londres, Dublin...

Os eventos que nos trazem precipitação são muito dinamicos, a nossa posição a sul faz com que as depressões que cá chegam tenham sempre muita energia disponivel, conseguindo funcionar muito bem quer do modo convectivo quer atravez dos tipicos sistemas frontais..e não é raro passarem sistemas formalmente mais hibridos.

O nosso clima tem facetas negativas..alias..este tipo de distribuição da precipitação não é lá grande coisa para a agricultura..mas é bastante interessante  e muito menos entediante do que o dos paises da Europa ( Excepto claro nos eventos de neve ou de tempo severo..que lá ocorrem com mais frequencia).


Neste momento pela Encarnação, 20.1º..a minima ficou em 16.3º


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Mai 2011 às 12:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2011*



stormy disse:


> É uma das coisas que acho mais interessantes no nosso clima...temos em media ( Lisboa) 90 a 100 dias de chuva por ano...e 3 meses em que raramente chove, mas mesmo assim conseguimos ter mais precipitação do que locais com climas maritimos..tipo Brest, Londres, Dublin...
> 
> Os eventos que nos trazem precipitação são muito dinamicos, a nossa posição a sul faz com que as depressões que cá chegam tenham sempre muita energia disponivel, conseguindo funcionar muito bem quer do modo convectivo quer atravez dos tipicos sistemas frontais..e não é raro passarem sistemas formalmente mais hibridos.
> 
> ...



E não só e não é verdade.... tudo depende como e com quem comparamos.... 

a região Bordéus tem um clima atlântico e tem 170 dias de chuva comparativamente com a cidade do Porto ou Braga que tem 150 dias a própria distribuição da precipitação é bastante idêntica na minha opinião quase igual, alias na pratica nos últimos 30 anos a cidade de Bordéus tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos onde o valor de precipitação são inferiores á multiplicação do valor da temperatura media mensal, a temperatura media mensal tem 1,5º de diferença as temperaturas chegam aos 40º graus com a mesma facilidade e frequência as actividades agrícolas na região Norte/centro de Portugal Oeste e a região de Bordéus é bastante idêntica.
Enfim ja defendi esta tese aqui que nem todos climas marítimos são iguais e que deveria existir um tipo de clima Galaico/cantábrico que fosse desde de Coimbra até Nantes pois esta zona geográfica na minha opinião tem mais pontos que os aproximam do que aqueles que os que separam. 
Sem duvida que o clima sentido na Irlanda na Gra-Bertanha ou na Holanda ou na Dinamarca ou a sul da Noruega é totalmente diferente do clima sentido na região Sul atlântica de França muito mais próxima do clima sentido no Norte de Espanha e Norte e Centro de Portugal.
Alias este tipo de precipitação muito concentrada é bastante comum nestas regiões e muito rara nos climas sentidos nos Paises Baixos,Dinamarca,Inglaterra,Irlanda etc porque será??????

Desculpem o Off-Topic

Cumprs


----------



## stormy (19 Mai 2011 às 13:01)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2011*



SocioMeteo disse:


> E não só e não é verdade.... tudo depende como e com quem comparamos....
> 
> a região Bordéus tem um clima atlântico e tem 170 dias de chuva comparativamente com a cidade do Porto ou Braga que tem 150 dias a própria distribuição da precipitação é bastante idêntica na minha opinião quase igual, alias na pratica nos últimos 30 anos a cidade de Bordéus tem sempre 1,2,3 meses secos onde o valor de precipitação são inferiores á multiplicação do valor da temperatura media mensal, a temperatura media mensal tem 1,5º de diferença as temperaturas chegam aos 40º graus com a mesma facilidade e frequência as actividades agrícolas na região Norte/centro de Portugal Oeste e a região de Bordéus é bastante idêntica.
> Enfim ja defendi esta tese aqui que nem todos climas marítimos são iguais e que deveria existir um tipo de clima Galaico/cantábrico que fosse desde de Coimbra até Nantes pois esta zona geográfica na minha opinião tem mais pontos que os aproximam do que aqueles que os que separam.
> ...



No sul da Europa..á medida que caminhas para sul, a estação seca torna-se evidente..isso acontece porque entras na zona de migração sazonal das altas pressões subtropicais ( que se posiçionam nos 25-35º no Inverno migrando até aos 35-45º no Verão).
Portanto a estação seca estival vai-se acentuando especialmente a sul dos 45ºN.
A norte disso a influencia das depressões extratropicais e a falta de mecanismos de supressão convectiva torna as precipitações mais homogeneas.
Tambem nos locais mais secos da nossa peninsula pode haver alguma uniformização da precipitação..locais que recebem pouca chuva no inverno devido ao facto de estarem protegidos da influencia das depressões, mas que aproveitam qualquer "relaxar" do anticiclone de verão para originarem sistemas convectivos que lhes dão alguma precipitação estival...isto acontece por exemplo em algumas regiões da meseta norte.

Quanto ao clima do SW de França..sim..é verdade que ao caminhares para norte desde Aveiro ou o Porto o clima vai gradualmente acentuar as caracteristicas oceanicas..mas a sul dos 45ºN tens estação seca coisa que separa formalmente os dois climas.
No interior norte e centro já tens um clima mediterraneo de influencia continental, ou de montanha com alguns traços maritimos..algo muito distante da realidade Francesa mas muito proximo daquilo que tens na meseta norte de Espanha.


Por agora, na Encarnação sigo com 21.4º e alguns cumulus no céu..o vento é fraco de NE.


----------



## SocioMeteo (19 Mai 2011 às 13:10)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2011*



stormy disse:


> No sul da Europa..á medida que caminhas para sul, a estação seca torna-se evidente..isso acontece porque entras na zona de migração sazonal das altas pressões subtropicais ( que se posiçionam nos 25-35º no Inverno migrando até aos 35-45º no Verão).
> Portanto a estação seca estival vai-se acentuando especialmente a sul dos 45ºN.
> A norte disso a influencia das depressões extratropicais e a falta de mecanismos de supressão convectiva torna as precipitações mais homogeneas.
> Tambem nos locais mais secos da nossa peninsula pode haver alguma uniformização da precipitação..locais que recebem pouca chuva no inverno devido ao facto de estarem protegidos da influencia das depressões, mas que aproveitam qualquer "relaxar" do anticiclone de verão para originarem sistemas convectivos que lhes dão alguma precipitação estival...isto acontece por exemplo em algumas regiões da meseta norte.
> ...



disse bem e muito bem Formalmente pois é apenas e só isso uma formalidade pois como já demonstrei aqui os pontos que aproximam o clima de todas estas regiões( Norte centro de Portugal/galiza/asturias/pais Basco/ Sul Oeste Francês) tem muito mais aspectos em comum do que aqueles que os separam e não é por chover menos 20 ou 30 mm em Julho e Agosto no Norte e centro de Portugal mas depois terem os outros aspectos todos quase identicos que no meu ponto de vista deve-se destinguir formalmente os climas.... 

Para mim o clima de Bordeus é muito mais parecido com o clima de Braga por exemplo do que com o clima de Dublin,Copenhaga ou Amesterão....

MAS atenção eu não digo isto porque me apetece ser do contra eu digo isto baseado em factos objectivos reais e mensuraveis as classificações climaticas de Koopen estão com tremendos erros principalmente nesta zona geografica.Não esquecer que segundo estes modelos a região do Porto tem um tipo de clima Csb igual ao Interior da Turquia onde chove 200mm e as temperaturas no Inverno chegam aos -25 negativos só pela tal formalidade de ter 1,2 meses secos... não ha paciencia.


----------



## Costa (20 Mai 2011 às 16:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Maio 2011*



SocioMeteo disse:


> não ha paciencia.



Agora é que você disse tudo


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 13:19)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



Golden Fields disse:


> Bem-vindos a Portugal, a Califórnia Europeia



O seu próximo passo será convencer-nos que Portugal não é banhado pelo Oceano Atlantico mas sim pelo Mar mediterranico mas tudo é possivel neste pais com esta mentalidade. 
Fala só das horas do sol mas esquece-se tudo o resto;
é giro falar das temperaturas de forma selecionada fala nas temperaturas durante o Inverno comparativamente com a Grécia mas depois esquece-se o resto do ano;
mas já agora poderia-me explicar o porquê:
a) de temperatura media anual por exemplo em Atenas ser superior a todas cidades portuguesas continentais;
b) porque é Atenas tem um valor de percipitação anual de 400-500 mm identico aos valores sentidos no Baixo Alentejo para não falar no litoral português pois ai as diferenças são pornograficas;
c)porque não fala na temperatura da agua do mar?
d) e na ondulação?
e) e porque não fala que os Verões são muito mais longos no mediterranico do que em Portugal????


E isto não representa nada esta historia da insulação em materia de definições climaticas se repararem o Norte Penisular como a região da Galiza tem o mesmo intervalo de nº de horas igual a sul de Italia, lol quando o sul de Italia tem um clima tipico mediterranico e a Galiza não e onde na Galiza chove 2,3 vezes mais, isso é uma caracteristica que o Oeste da Penisula Iberica tem devido a varios factores não é este facto que faz com que as temperaturas medias anuais sejam mais baixas que em muitas regiões do mediterranico, os valores de percipitação muito mais elevados, os verões bem mais curtos,as estações de transição maiores,enfim uma série de factores que se devem considerar no clima que aqui habilmente o User Golden tenta ignorar mas eu faço-lhe questão em lhe relembrar factos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 13:43)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



Golden Fields disse:


> Isso não invalida o que disse. Afirmei o óbvio que Portugal num todo tem muito mais insolação no Verão, época quente e seca. Lisboa é ligeiramente superior a Atenas - Portugal é bastante superior à Grécia. Lisboa é muito mais amena que Atenas no Inverno, assim como o Inverno Português é o mais ameno da Europa, o Inverno Grego é bem mais frio. Quanto à nossa luminosidade na época chuvosa, se deve ao facto de atingirmos elevados níveis de precipitação em regime torrencial, deixando vários dias livres para o nosso sobejamente conhecido "Sol de Inverno".



Bragança,Guarda,Vila Real tem Invernos que algumas cidades da Europa central por exemplo, não queira-nos convencer que Portugal é apenas a região do Algarve costa alentejana e região de Lisboa e dê graças a deus por a estação da cidade de Lisboa estar mesmo na cidade de Lisboa porque se ela estivesse em Torres,Vedras ou mesmo Loures os valores de temperatura minima caiam a vontade 4º,5º graus.
a razão por Portugal ter temperaturas mais suaves deve-se a influencia que você tenta ignorar a Influência Maritima Atlantica o que faz que a influencia continental não seja sentida, é por essa razão que Dublin tem muito menos frio rigoroso que Berlim por exemplo estando em latitudes identicas, sabia que a temperatura minima mais baixa sentida na Irlanda é de -19º graus???? ou seja existem sitios na Grecia,Bulgaria,Romenia onde as temperaturas baixam muito mais abaixo???? ah pois é porque será????????? 
e pergunte a um Moldavo a um Ucraniano ou Bulgaro o que ele perfere -8 graus na sua terra ou 5º graus positivos no Porto ou na Irlanda??? ele depois explica-lhe mas faça esse teste essa pergunta.

com lhe disse você ainda nos vai convencer que somos banhados pelo mar mediterraneo do que pelo Oceano Atlantico.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 14:08)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Bragança,Guarda,Vila Real tem Invernos que algumas cidades da Europa central por exemplo, não queira-nos convencer que Portugal é apenas a região do Algarve costa alentejana e região de Lisboa e dê graças a deus por a estação da cidade de Lisboa estar mesmo na cidade de Lisboa porque se ela estivesse em Torres,Vedras ou mesmo Loures os valores de temperatura minima caiam a vontade 4º,5º graus.
> a razão por Portugal ter temperaturas mais suaves deve-se a influencia que você tenta ignorar a Influência Maritima Atlantica o que faz que a influencia continental não seja sentida, é por essa razão que Dublin tem muito menos frio rigoroso que Berlim por exemplo estando em latitudes identicas, sabia que a temperatura minima mais baixa sentida na Irlanda é de -19º graus???? ou seja existem sitios na Grecia,Bulgaria,Romenia onde as temperaturas baixam muito mais abaixo???? ah pois é porque será?????????
> e pergunte a um Moldavo a um Ucraniano ou Bulgaro o que ele perfere -8 graus na sua terra ou 5º graus positivos no Porto ou na Irlanda??? ele depois explica-lhe mas faça esse teste essa pergunta.
> 
> com lhe disse você ainda nos vai convencer que somos banhados pelo mar mediterraneo do que pelo Oceano Atlantico.



Bragança, Guarda, Vila real, Viseu, Braga....teem invernos frescos ( especialmente as primeiras 2), mesmo assim são mais quentes e menos longos do que qualquer cidade do centro Europeu.
As mesmas cidades teem verões muito mais quentes e longos que qualquer cidade do centro europeu..nomeadamente 2 a 4 meses com Tmed>20º..sendo raro a latitudes superiores, no contexto Europeu, haver esse tipo de persistencia de meses "tropicais".

Só cidades como Veneza, Marselha, Milão..teem meses quentes tão quentes como os que se fazem sentir nas cidades mais "frias" de Portugal...e mesmo assim são muito mais curtos e os Invernos mais frios e longos dos que os que temos cá..
Ah..e não se esqueça que a EMA de Brangança está a 700m de altitude e a Guarda a 1000m....e estamos a comparar estas cidades com outras á cota0 banhadas pelo seu tórrido Mediterraneo...não acha estranho?

Vá...compare regiões baixas como a Regua, Pinhão, Foz do sabor, Mirandela e verá que isso sim serão comparações pornograficas!


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 14:16)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



stormy disse:


> Bragança, Guarda, Vila real, Viseu, Braga....teem invernos frescos ( especialmente as primeiras 2), mesmo assim são mais quentes e menos longos do que qualquer cidade do centro Europeu.
> As mesmas cidades teem verões muito mais quentes e longos que qualquer cidade do centro europeu..nomeadamente 2 a 4 meses com Tmed>20º..sendo raro a latitudes superiores, no contexto Europeu, haver esse tipo de persistencia de meses "tropicais".
> 
> Só cidades como Veneza, Marselha, Milão..teem meses quentes tão quentes como os que se fazem sentir nas cidades mais "frias" de Portugal...e mesmo assim são muito mais curtos e os Invernos mais frios e longos dos que os que temos cá..
> ...





sim não digo o contrário o que quis dizer é que Bragança em Janeiro tem uma temperatura media de ,4,7º graus inferior á cidade de Paris por exemplo nada mais que isso, mas não é isso que me move eu até defendo  a subdivisão em tipologias do clima atlantico.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 14:17)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*

e mais uma vez ninguem me respondeu as minhas perguntas???


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 14:19)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



SocioMeteo disse:


> sim não digo o contrário o que quis dizer é que Bragança em Janeiro tem uma temperatura media de ,4,7º graus inferior á cidade de Paris por exemplo nada mais que isso, mas não é isso que me move eu até defendo  a subdivisão em tipologias do clima atlantico.



Paris está a 70m de altitude e Bragança a 700m...mesmo assim os invernos de bragança são ela por ela com paris e o periodo Jun-Set é substancialmente mais quente


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 14:24)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



stormy disse:


> Paris está a 70m de altitude e Bragança a 700m...mesmo assim os invernos de bragança são ela por ela com paris e o periodo Jun-Set é substancialmente mais quente



mas não é esse o ponto tanto me dá como deu que seja ou não seja mais quente ou mais frio....

responda-me as perguntas que coloquei?

você sabe onde quero chegar para mim encaramos de forma errada o nosso clima queremos cola-lo ao mediterraneo a todo o custo ignorando outros factores como por exemplo a influencia atlantica no nosso clima. 
Para mim so o Alentejo,Ribatejo e o Algarve e é que se podem considerar regiões com um clima tipicamente mediterraneo o resto não.

sabe bem o que defendo a existencia de um clima Galaico/cantabrico que vai desde da região de Coimbra até a região de Bordéus. e já apresentei dados objectivos para comprovar esse meu ponto de vista.


AHHHH E por estranho que pareça a propria Insolação é um ponto que define esse clima galaico/cantabrico pois vejam as horas de insolação de Bordeus e comparem com as olhas de insolação de Copenhaga ou Amesterdão e depois digam-me qualquer coisa, não se esqueçam que as horas de insolação em Bordeus são identicas as de Roma e Napoles LOL..... só para verem a insolação em si é uma caracteristica desta região Oeste Europeia.
Mas os cerebros e cientistas do clima continuam a querer dividir o clima em Norte/Sul e nunca o dividi-lo por exemplo entre Ocidente/Oriente, são capazes de dizer que o clima do Porto é igual ao clima do Interior da Turquia do tipo Csb ahahahahh mesmo que no interior da Turquia as temperaturas antijam os -25 negativos.
e


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 14:30)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



SocioMeteo disse:


> mas não é esse o ponto tanto me dá como deu que seja ou não seja mais quente ou mais frio....
> 
> responda-me as perguntas que coloquei?
> 
> ...



Mas oiça lá...nós temos um clima Mediterraneo com influencia atlantica...quem puser isso em causa é porque não precebe nada de climatologia!
E então...o clima de Milão, Marselha, Veneza e tantas outras cidades a latitudes superiores a 40ºN no Mediterraneo não terão um clima Mediterraneo com influencias continentais??
Ou voçê acha que em todo o lado do mediterraneo aquilo é quentissimo e tropicalissimo e sequissimo como parece ser o que você quer exprimir??

Os clima são como as pessoas...há medias...há parametros de normalidade, mas as pessoas tal como os climas teem todas facetas diferentes..não é xapa3!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 14:33)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



stormy disse:


> Mas oiça lá...nós temos um clima Mediterraneo com influencia atlantica...quem puser isso em causa é porque não precebe nada de climatologia!
> E então...o clima de Milão, Marselha, Veneza e tantas outras cidades a latitudes superiores a 40ºN no Mediterraneo não terão um clima Mediterraneo com influencias continentais??
> Ou voçê acha que em todo o lado do mediterraneo aquilo é quentissimo e tropicalissimo e sequissimo como parece ser o que você quer exprimir??
> 
> Os clima são como as pessoas...há medias...há parametros de normalidade, mas as pessoas tal como os climas teem todas facetas diferentes..não é xapa3!!



Mas é isso mesmo que defendo, LOL e Milão não tem um clima do tipo mediterraneo no meu ponto de vista mas ai a discussão é outra eu falo no nosso clima e nas influencias maritimas que tem mas que muita gente tenta abafar vai-se lá saber porquê.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 14:42)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas é isso mesmo que defendo, LOL e Milão não tem um clima do tipo mediterraneo no meu ponto de vista mas ai a Guerra é outra eu falo no nosso clima e nas influencias maritimas que tem mas que muita gente tenta abafar vai-se lá saber porquê.



Ninguem aqui deixa de defender a nossa influencia Atlantica...
Apenas você teima em não aceitar aquilo que tantos de nós tentamos explicar, inclusivé com dados concretos e cientificamente correctos.

Está sempre a dizer que o nosso verão é curto e frio...não compreendo...mais de metade do pais, e vou enumerar os locais:
Alentejo( fora a estreita faixa costeira)
Ribatejo
Vale do tejo
Beira baixa ( extremo SE)
Algarve ( zonas baixas)
Vale do Douro ( zonas baixas)
Vale do Lima
Vale do Minho

Todos estes locais teem verões com 2 a 5 meses de Tmed>20 e 6 a 8 meses acima dos 15º e no inverno teem os meses mais frios com Tmed>7/8º.

Temos mais de metade do pais com Tmed anual > 15º

tendo em conta isto é-me dificil compreender a razão de você achar isto frio...pá..que chove mais ainda vá lá..sim..em media chove mais..mas frio??

Temos dos invernos mais quentes  da Europa...os verões são mais frescos que alguns da bacia mediterranea mas somente devido a termos medias minimas algo mais baixas..


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 15:07)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



stormy disse:


> Ninguem aqui deixa de defender a nossa influencia Atlantica...
> Apenas você teima em não aceitar aquilo que tantos de nós tentamos explicar, inclusivé com dados concretos e cientificamente correctos.
> 
> Está sempre a dizer que o nosso verão é curto e frio...não compreendo...mais de metade do pais, e vou enumerar os locais:
> ...



Mas alguem disse que eram frios??? lá está você insiste em não entender aquilo que escrevo.... o que digo é que não temos o clima mais quente e ameno da Europa que muitos apregoam por ai, e apresento dados objectivos que comprovam isso, e digo e sublinho a influencia atlantica no nosso clima é ignorada e marginalizada e a influencia Mediterranica Maximizada.
Lá está você é um exemplo disso diz que temos os verões mais frescos que na bacia do mediterranico mas justifica logo o porquê? porque será porque isso lhe incomoda como incomoda a maioria dos portugueses que se auto-convenceram ou foram cinvencidos que tinham o clima melhor e mais quente da Europa e tem dificuldade em admitir e assumir e aceitar algumas realidades.
Ninguem fala aqui em quente ou firo a verdade é que a temperatura media anual na cidade mais amena portuguesa não consta no top 10 das cidades mais amenas da Europa por exemplo.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2011 às 15:13)

Socio Meteo,

o caro esquece-se, ou não sabe, que o Atlântico modera... mas também «provoca» calor. Os edifícios geográficos da Península Ibérica, com os seus picos acima dos 1000, 2000 e 3000 metros, e a Cordilheira do Atlas, no Norte de África formam uma espécie de concha que encaixa o ar anticiclónico do famigerado anticiclone dos Açores. O tal que causa o Verão prolongado, o Março seco ou o Verão de São Martinho. E tal não sucede na Itália ou na Grécia.  Por isso, por vezes o anticiclone «estaciona» por cá por longos períodos, mormente a sul de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 15:40)

frederico disse:


> Socio Meteo,
> 
> o caro esquece-se, ou não sabe, que o Atlântico modera... mas também «provoca» calor. Os edifícios geográficos da Península Ibérica, com os seus picos acima dos 1000, 2000 e 3000 metros, e a Cordilheira do Atlas, no Norte de África formam uma espécie de concha que encaixa o ar anticiclónico do famigerado anticiclone dos Açores. O tal que causa o Verão prolongado, o Março seco ou o Verão de São Martinho. E tal não sucede na Itália ou na Grécia.  Por isso, por vezes o anticiclone «estaciona» por cá por longos períodos, mormente a sul de Sintra-Montejunto-Estrela.



Mas essa influencia Atlantica não faz com que as temperaturas medias anuais sejam superiores a essas regiões do Mediterraneo ou que haja mais volume de percipitação? certo?ou que os verões sejam mais prolongandos ou os Invernos mais curtos? certo provoca maior nº de insulação mas como eu disse o nº de horas insulação são um factor determinante para uma especificidade climatica no Oeste penisular que o destingue do mediterraneo por estranho que pareça, mas como disse o ter mais horas de sol acaba por ser um pouco inutil pois não corresponde a ter temperaturas mais elevadas ou menor percipitação como lhe disse Bordeus tem tantas horas de sol que Roma ou Napoles por exemplo.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2011 às 15:50)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas essa influencia Atlantica não faz com que as temperaturas medias anuais sejam superiores a essas regiões do Mediterraneo ou que haja mais volume de percipitação? certo?ou que os verões sejam mais prolongandos ou os Invernos mais curtos? certo provoca maior nº de insulação mas como eu disse o nº de horas insulação são um factor determinante para uma especificidade climatica no Oeste penisular que o destingue do mediterraneo por estranho que pareça, mas como disse o ter mais horas de sol acaba por ser um pouco inutil pois não corresponde a ter temperaturas mais elevadas ou menor percipitação como lhe disse Bordeus tem tantas horas de sol que Roma ou Napoles por exemplo.



Nem vale a pena perder tempo consigo.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 16:19)

Os nossos verões são mais frescos que os de alguma zonas da bacia mediterranea devido ao facto de termos minimas mais baixas.
Temos minimas mais baixas porque não há mar aqui ao pé a mais de 25º no Verão e porque ao sermos afectados por massas de ar muito secas, geralmente as inversões termicas são favorecidas.
O nosso litoral é mais frio devido ao upwelling e á nortada, que carrega massas de ar maritimo, que ao passar nas zonas de upwelling arrefece e até pode gerar nevoeiros costeiros, especialmente a norte.

Se compararmos cidades do interior de qualquer pais mediterraneo veremos que são parecidas com as nossas, pois no interior o efeito do mar reduz-se e as minimas descem até valores proximos aqueles que cá costuma fazer-se sentir.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2011 às 17:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas essa influencia Atlantica não faz com que as temperaturas medias anuais sejam superiores a essas regiões do Mediterraneo ou que haja mais volume de percipitação? certo?ou que os verões sejam mais prolongandos ou os Invernos mais curtos? certo provoca maior nº de insulação mas como eu disse o nº de horas insulação são um factor determinante para uma especificidade climatica no Oeste penisular que o destingue do mediterraneo por estranho que pareça, mas como disse o ter mais horas de sol acaba por ser um pouco inutil pois não corresponde a ter temperaturas mais elevadas ou menor percipitação como lhe disse Bordeus tem tantas horas de sol que Roma ou Napoles por exemplo.



A cidade de São Francisco, a quase 38ºC de latitude norte, tem um clima mediterrâneo (Csb) e um verão ainda mais fresco que o do litoral Português para as mesmas latitudes. O mês mais quente em São Francisco é Setembro com 17,2ºC. A influência oceânica, que se verifica no litoral português bem como no litoral da Califórnia, não anula as características mediterrânicas dessas regiões.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 18:08)

Dan disse:


> A cidade de São Francisco, a quase 38ºC de latitude norte, tem um clima mediterrâneo (Csb) e um verão ainda mais fresco que o do litoral Português para as mesmas latitudes. O mês mais quente em São Francisco é Setembro com 17,2ºC. A influência oceânica, que se verifica no litoral português bem como no litoral da Califórnia, não anula as características mediterrânicas dessas regiões.



Pois é caro Dan mas São Francisco tem valor de percipitação anual de 570 mm tendo cerca de 4,5 meses secos ao contrario do nosso Norte penisular aqui que eu me refiro.
Mas a questão não é bem essa, a questão que eu coloco é a seguinte é que olha-se muito para uma formulidade para definir um sub-clima de acordo com a classificação climática de Koppen ignorando depois tudo o resto o que eu defendo aqui é que entre Comibra e Bordeus-compreendendo as regiões (Norte-Centro de Portugal/Galiza/Cantabria/Pais Vasco Espanhol/Francês/Aquitaine) existem nestas regiões um tipo de clima no meu ponto de vista com mais pontos em comum do que aqueles que o separam e acho uma aberração dizer que o clima da cidade do Porto ou de Braga é diferente de o de Bordeus só porque chovem menos 20,30mm em Julho e Agosto e dizerem que depois o clima do Porto é da mesma classificação climatica que o interior da Turquia onde chove 250 mm anuais e as temperaturas do Inverno podem atingir os -25 negativos só por uma simples formalidade é isso que aqui eu questiono mas que ninguem tenta discutir abertamente, e depois ainda mais dizem que o clima de Bordeus onde as temperaturas podem atingir os 40º graus onde tem horas de insolação identicas a cidade de Roma onde tem uma temperatura media anual de 13º graus onde CHOVE MAIS NO INVERNO do que no Verão(MUITO IMPORTANTE)DE acordo com a classificação climatica de Koppen Bordeus não tem o mesmo clima que Aveiro,Porto ou Braga mas tem o mesmo clima que Amesterdão ou Copenhaga onde a diferença de temperatura anual não é 1,2º graus diferente mas sim 5º,6º graus onde a distribuição da percipitação é totalmente diferente etc etc. 
Pois bem o que eu digo é que o Atlantico é ignorado no nosso clima bem como as suas influencias dando apenas enfase e destaque a influencia e caracteristicas mediterranicas do nosso clima.

O que defendo é simples a existencia de uma mesma tipologia climatica entre estas regiões poderia-se chamar clima Galaico-Cantabrico por exemplo que poderia ser sub-divido em 2:
clima Galaico/Portugues
clima cantabrico


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 18:49)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas alguem disse que eram frios??? lá está você insiste em não entender aquilo que escrevo.... o que digo é que não temos o clima mais quente e ameno da Europa que muitos apregoam por ai, e apresento dados objectivos que comprovam isso, e digo e sublinho a influencia atlantica no nosso clima é ignorada e marginalizada e a influencia Mediterranica Maximizada.
> Lá está você é um exemplo disso diz que temos os verões mais frescos que na bacia do mediterranico mas justifica logo o porquê? porque será porque isso lhe incomoda como incomoda a maioria dos portugueses que se auto-convenceram ou foram cinvencidos que tinham o clima melhor e mais quente da Europa e tem dificuldade em admitir e assumir e aceitar algumas realidades.
> Ninguem fala aqui em quente ou firo a verdade é que a temperatura media anual na cidade mais amena portuguesa não consta no top 10 das cidades mais amenas da Europa por exemplo.



A mim não me incomoda nada que um ponto dum tamanho de um micróbio ( relativamente ao que seria comparado com o resto do tamanho do país) esteja ou não, nesse seu top imaginário das cidades mais amenas da Europa.
A minha atitude com este assunto, não é microclimática como a sua, mas *macroclimática*. Em termos da totalidade da  superfície  «amena» relativamente à sua área total, duvido que hajam assim tantos países na Europa , como Portugal.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 18:53)

Dan disse:


> A cidade de São Francisco, a quase 38ºC de latitude norte, tem um clima mediterrâneo (Csb) e um verão ainda mais fresco que o do litoral Português para as mesmas latitudes. O mês mais quente em São Francisco é Setembro com 17,2ºC. A influência oceânica, que se verifica no litoral português bem como no litoral da Califórnia, não anula as características mediterrânicas dessas regiões.



É aliás bem típico, das fachadas ocidentais dos continentes.
Desde o Chile à Califórnia, passando pela Sul e Norte de África/Península Ibérica  indo até ao sul da  Austália.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 18:54)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



belem disse:


> A mim não me incomoda nada que um ponto dum tamanho de um micróbio ( relativamente ao que seria comparado com o resto do tamanho do país) esteja ou não, nesse seu top imaginário das cidades mais amenas da Europa.
> A minha atitude com este assunto, não é microclimática como a sua, mas *macroclimática.[/*U]Em termos da totalidade da  superfície  «amena» relativamente à sua área total, duvido que hajam assim tantos países na Europa , como Portugal.




Isso tudo pode ser verdade não pode dizer é que objectivamente as nossas cidades mais quentes exemplo: Beja,Faro se encontrem sequer no top 10 das mais amenas da Europa porque não estão eu só assim de repente lembro-me logo de uma mão cheia delas e não preciso puxar muito pela cabeça.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 18:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> O que defendo é simples a existencia de uma mesma tipologia climatica entre estas regiões poderia-se chamar clima Galaico-Cantabrico por exemplo que poderia ser sub-divido em 2:
> clima Galaico/Portugues
> clima cantabrico



Sim, aí concordo consigo.
A questão do Csb está mal definida.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 18:58)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



SocioMeteo disse:


> Isso tudo pode ser verdade não pode dizer é que objectivamente as nossas cidades mais quentes exemplo: Beja,Faro se encontrem sequer no top 10 das mais amenas da Europa porque não estão eu só assim de repente lembro-me logo de uma mão cheia delas e não preciso puxar muito pela cabeça.



Em Portugal ninguém se preocupou em fazer cidades nos sítios quentes do país.
Os invernos aqui não são assim muito rigorosos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 19:00)

belem disse:


> Sim, aí concordo consigo.
> A questão do Csb está mal definida.



Pois está Belem e muito mal definida o que nos dizem é que o Interior da Turquia tem o mesmo tipo de clima que o nosso Minho ou Douro Litoral por exemplo só para dar um exemplo .
Mas como lhe disse eu vou quando tiver tempo á séria, apresentar aqui algo muito bem feito com mapas graficos e tudo mais para defender ou abrir a discussão a existência de um tipo de clima distinto nestas regiões.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2011 às 19:10)

Penso que se utilizam os valores do aeroporto de Faro, que está voltado para a costa ocidental do Algarve, e não para a parte oriental. Provavelmente, se utilizassem valores de uma estação situada no centro da cidade, a média anual para Faro seria umas décimas mais alta. Neste momento é de 17.5ºC, mas já  vi uma série para Faro com 17.8ºC, penso que esta média é do período 1941-1970. Uma cidade com metade do tamanho de Lisboa em cima da Ria Formosa provavelmente teria média anual igual ou superior a 18ºC, não acham?


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 19:14)

frederico disse:


> Penso que se utilizam os valores do aeroporto de Faro, que está voltado para a costa ocidental do Algarve, e não para a parte oriental. Provavelmente, se utilizassem valores de uma estação situada no centro da cidade, a média anual para Faro seria umas décimas mais alta. Neste momento é de 17.5ºC, mas já  vi uma série para Faro com 17.8ºC, penso que esta média é do período 1941-1970. Uma cidade com metade do tamanho de Lisboa em cima da Ria Formosa provavelmente teria média anual igual ou superior a 18ºC, não acham?



se se se

quando não se tem provas e argumentos inventa-se.... e especula-se desculpem a franqueza....

mas porque é que isso vos incomoda tanto??? é isso que eu não entendo??
querem a força ter a cidade ou o clima mais quente mas porquê?


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2011 às 19:22)

SocioMeteo disse:


> se se se
> 
> quando não se tem provas e argumentos inventa-se.... e especula-se desculpem a franqueza....
> 
> ...



A minha especulação tem sustentação científica. Ao contrário de muitos dos disparates que por aqui escreve. Tenho dito.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 19:26)

frederico disse:


> A minha especulação tem sustentação científica. Ao contrário de muitos dos disparates que por aqui escreve. Tenho dito.



Quais????
dizer que Braga e Bordeus tem os mesmos valores de temperatura media anual? e que a distribuição da percipitação é identica?é que eu saiba voce desviou totalmente o assunto e não respondeu as minhas questões anteriores. 

o que você esá a querer propor é que se altere o posicionamento da estação meteorelogica de Faro para suba mais 0,5º,0º8º graus, para assim poder dizer que a temperatura media anual é superior a 18º para poder competir com regiões tão ou mais amenas que a nossa, ao fim ao cabo está a tentar manipular a coisa para poder ter razão, mas se você pode alterar as estações meteorelogicas para locais estrategicos os outros tambem o podem, e Alicante ou Murcia ou mesmo Cadiz ou Alghero não tem 1 milhão de habitantes.só assim de repente pois não tenho vagar para ir agora pesquisar ao Google Maps....


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2011 às 19:33)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Quais????
> dizer que Braga e Bordeus tem os mesmos valores de temperatura media anual? e que a distribuição da percipitação é identica?é que eu saiba voce desviou totalmente o assunto e não respondeu as minhas questões anteriores.
> 
> o que você esá a querer propor é que se altere o posicionamento da estação meteorelogica de Faro para suba mais 0,5º,0º8º graus, para assim poder dizer que a temperatura media anual é superior a 18º para poder competir com regiões tão ou mais amenas que a nossa, ao fim ao cabo está a tentar manipular a coisa para poder ter razão, mas se você pode alterar as estações meteorelogicas para locais estrategicos os outros tambem o podem, e Alicante ou Murcia ou mesmo Cadiz ou Alghero não tem 1 milhão de habitantes.só assim de repente pois não tenho vagar para ir agora pesquisar ao Google Maps....



O caro é um demagogo.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qNCx0kOzFM"]YouTube        - ‪Lena d'Ã￾gua - Demagogia‬&rlm;[/ame]


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 19:38)

frederico disse:


> Penso que se utilizam os valores do aeroporto de Faro, que está voltado para a costa ocidental do Algarve, e não para a parte oriental. Provavelmente, se utilizassem valores de uma estação situada no centro da cidade, a média anual para Faro seria umas décimas mais alta. Neste momento é de 17.5ºC, mas já  vi uma série para Faro com 17.8ºC, penso que esta média é do período 1941-1970. Uma cidade com metade do tamanho de Lisboa em cima da Ria Formosa provavelmente teria média anual igual ou superior a 18ºC, não acham?



São pormenores sem grande importância.
A zona baixa de Lisboa, também deve ter actualmente, pelo menos, cerca de 18ºc de média anual ( tendo em conta os mapas que vi relativamente às médias anuais ( 1960-1990)), mas como já disse e parece-me aceitável, em Portugal não se escolheu os locais mais quentes para fazer as cidades.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 19:48)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Pois está Belem e muito mal definida o que nos dizem é que o Interior da Turquia tem o mesmo tipo de clima que o nosso Minho ou Douro Litoral por exemplo só para dar um exemplo .
> Mas como lhe disse eu vou quando tiver tempo á séria, apresentar aqui algo muito bem feito com mapas graficos e tudo mais para defender ou abrir a discussão a existência de um tipo de clima distinto nestas regiões.



Ok, aguardo pacientemente tudo isso.


----------



## Costa (25 Mai 2011 às 21:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> se se se
> 
> quando não se tem provas e argumentos inventa-se.... e especula-se desculpem a franqueza....
> 
> ...





Você é louco? É que parece.


----------



## Dan (25 Mai 2011 às 21:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> DE acordo com a classificação climatica de Koppen Bordeus não tem o mesmo clima que Aveiro,Porto ou Braga mas tem o mesmo clima que Amesterdão ou Copenhaga onde a diferença de temperatura anual não é 1,2º graus diferente mas sim 5º,6º graus onde a distribuição da percipitação é totalmente diferente etc etc.
> Pois bem o que eu digo é que o Atlantico é ignorado no nosso clima bem como as suas influencias dando apenas enfase e destaque a influencia e caracteristicas mediterranicas do nosso clima.
> 
> O que defendo é simples a existencia de uma mesma tipologia climatica entre estas regiões poderia-se chamar clima Galaico-Cantabrico por exemplo que poderia ser sub-divido em 2:
> ...



Bordéus, em termos climáticos, não é assim tão parecido com o Porto ou Braga.

Por exemplo, nunca seria possível ver o rio Douro cheio de gelo como nesta foto em Bordéus.





 Rio Garonne junto à ponte de Pierre em Bordéus (Fevereiro de 1956).

Alguns valores mínimos em Bordéus:
-15,6ºC no dia 15 de Fevereiro de 1956
-16,4ºC no dia 16 de Janeiro de 1985
São valores impossíveis para quase todas as localidades em Portugal. Depois temos também as diferenças da precipitação no Verão.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 21:46)

Dan disse:


> Bordéus, em termos climáticos, não é assim tão parecido com o Porto ou Braga.
> 
> Por exemplo, nunca seria possível ver o rio Douro cheio de gelo como nesta foto em Bordéus.
> 
> ...



já debatemos esse assunto Dan nunca branqueiei que existem maior episodios de frio na região de Bordeus mas preste mais atenção aos Invernos de Bordeus e repare onde é que em Copenhaga ou em Amesterão as temperaturas podem subir aos 15º,16º,17º graus tal e qual como acontece por exemplo em Bilbau?
Valores de percipitação no verão, pois é esse o formalismo que serve para destinguir os 2 climas mas na pratica o que verificamos e como já provei aqui é que as diferenças são pouco sginficativas e por muito que lhe custe Dan a verdade é que AO CONTRARIO DAS CIDADES NO NORTE DA EUROPA OU DAS ILHAS BRITANICAS o verão não é estação com maior nº de percipitação antes pelo contrario é a estação do ano onde chove menos  e o Inverno onde chove como acontece no Norte da penisula iberica.
eu nunca disse que os climas são iguais muita atenção o que disse e repito é que tem muito mais aspectos em comum do que aqueles que os separam:
temperatura media anual identica
valores de percipitação anual identica
distribuição da percipitação identica
facilidade de fenomenos de calor identicos( atingem temperaturas bem altas)

mas nunca disse que eram fotocopia os climas sentidos nessas regiões por isso é que os subdivido em 2 
a região norte e centro de Portugal/Galiza e parte das Asturias
e a região do Pais Basco e a região de Bordeus


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 21:50)

belem disse:


> São pormenores sem grande importância.
> A zona baixa de Lisboa, também deve ter actualmente, pelo menos, cerca de 18ºc de média anual ( tendo em conta os mapas que vi relativamente às médias anuais ( 1960-1990)), mas como já disse e parece-me aceitável, em Portugal não se escolheu os locais mais quentes para fazer as cidades.



Mas olhe com Lisboa acontece o fenomeno contrario muita sorte em estações metereologicas não estarem em Loures ou em Torres Vedras porque senão os valores da temperatura minima caiam 3,4º graus na boa.


----------



## frederico (25 Mai 2011 às 21:53)

Antes de mais, sabe quais são as ilhas britânicas? Informe-se, pois a Irlanda está incluída no grupo. E tanto a Irlanda, como o País de Gales ou parte da Inglaterra têm um pico de precipitação no Outono e no Inverno, tal como nós, e um período mais seco no Verão, mormente entre Abril/Maio e meados de Julho.

Entretenha-se:
http://wmo.meteo.pt/wmoRegions.jsp?regionID=6

Mas não têm um clima mediterrânico, pois não há meses secos.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 22:21)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas olhe com Lisboa acontece o fenomeno contrario muita sorte em estações metereologicas não estarem em Loures ou em Torres Vedras porque senão os valores da temperatura minima caiam 3,4º graus na boa.



3 ou 4 graus em quê?
Há zonas mais quentes que Gago Coutinho (Lisboa)  ou o Geofísico ( Lisboa), na Estremadura.
Mas isso não quer dizer nada, porque lá está, quando se edificou Lisboa, ninguém pensou em fazê-la na zona mais quente.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 23:05)

belem disse:


> 3 ou 4 graus em quê?
> Há zonas mais quentes que Gago Coutinho (Lisboa)  ou o Geofísico ( Lisboa), na Estremadura.
> Mas isso não quer dizer nada, porque lá está, quando se edificou Lisboa, ninguém pensou em fazê-la na zona mais quente.



mas tem alguma duvida quando que quando em Lisboa está 4º,5º graus em Torres Vedras ou em Mafra estão 0ºe em Loures 1º,2º graus? não sabe o que o mar da palha provoca em Lisboa?


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 23:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> mas tem alguma duvida quando que quando em Lisboa está 4º,5º graus em Torres Vedras ou em Mafra estão 0ºe em Loures 1º,2º graus? não sabe o que o mar da palha provoca em Lisboa?



Mas como é que eu sei que são 4 ou 5 graus, se não eu tenho dados para o confirmar?
Eu sei que essa zona ( Lisboa) é mais quente que Loures ou Torres Vedras, mas isso não me diz nada sobre as zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
Na minha opinião Lisboa, deve ser um dos muito poucos casos, em que as suas zonas baixas ( e não onde estão as estações do Geofísico e do Gago Coutinho) coincidem com uma das zonas mais quentes da Estremadura ( ou seja binómio cidade-zona mais quente da região). Tirando o resto, não vejo sequer um caso semelhante em Portugal, pois normalmente as cidades não coincidem com as zonas mais quentes, pelo menos neste país.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 23:12)

frederico disse:


> Antes de mais, sabe quais são as ilhas britânicas? Informe-se, pois a Irlanda está incluída no grupo. E tanto a Irlanda, como o País de Gales ou parte da Inglaterra têm um pico de precipitação no Outono e no Inverno, tal como nós, e um período mais seco no Verão, mormente entre Abril/Maio e meados de Julho.
> 
> Entretenha-se:
> http://wmo.meteo.pt/wmoRegions.jsp?regionID=6
> ...



pois é essa formalidade que não concordo dizer que o Norte e Centro de Portugal e as Rias Baixas da Galiza têm um clima mediterranico so por esse promenor e esse formalismo quando depois nos outros pontos são tudo menos mediterranicos, ou melhor não é por em media chover mais 20mm,30mm em Agosto e em Julho que vou destinguir climas é esse principio essa permissa de destinção que julgo q esteja errada.
Ou seja de acordo com Kopen Bordeus tem o clima igual a Copenhaga,Dublin ou Bergen mesmo que tennha uma temperatura media anual muito superior mesmo q no Inverno as temperaturas possam chegar aos 17º graus mesmo q no verão as temperaturas cheguem aos 40º graus mesmo q a percipitação seja muito mais elevada a sua distribuição seja diferente etc mas depois dizem q tem um clima totalmente diferente da Galiza ou do Norte e centro de Portugal so porque cá chove menos 20,30mm em agosto e em julho mas depois tem os outros pontos todos iguais ou identicos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 23:15)

belem disse:


> Mas como é que eu sei que são 4 ou 5 graus, se não eu tenho dados para o confirmar?
> Eu sei que essa zona ( Lisboa) é mais quente que Loures ou Torres Vedras, mas isso não me diz nada sobre as zonas mais quentes de Portugal.
> Na minha opinião Lisboa, deve ser um dos muito poucos casos, em que as suas zonas baixas ( e não onde estão as estações do Geofísico e do Gago Coutinho) coincidem com uma das zonas mais quentes da Estremadura ( ou seja binómio cidade-zona mais quente da região). Tirando o resto, não vejo sequer um caso semelhante em Portugal, pois normalmente as cidades não coincidem com as zonas mais quentes, pelo menos neste país.



Mas em Lisboa acontece isso mais 20,30 kms a Norte e está tudo estragado se o aeroporto fosse para Ota e tivesse lá uma estação meteoreologica estava tudo estragado.
ahaaha n existem dados para confirmar ó Belem o Oeste não são propriamente os seus vales encantados do vale do guadiana inhabitados ahahah existem sim....LOl e quando estão 4º,5º graus em Lisboa á noite na região de Mafra e Torres Vedras a temperatura cai uns 4º,5º graus mas na boa.


----------



## belem (25 Mai 2011 às 23:33)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas em Lisboa acontece isso mais 20,30 kms a Norte e está tudo estragado se o aeroporto fosse para Ota e tivesse lá uma estação meteoreologica estava tudo estragado.



Estragado?
Você fala em ciência como se fossem bolos...
Para mim tanto me fazia, se quer saber...
O Mesogeiakos disse que em Atenas até existem zonas com cerca de 16 graus de média anual, por isso o que nos traz de novo ao dizer que a 30, 40 ou 50 km de Lisboa fazem menos 3 ou 4 graus que a zona baixa de Lisboa, nas situações a que se refere?




SocioMeteo disse:


> ahaaha n existem dados para confirmar ó Belem o Oeste não são propriamente os seus vales encantados do vale do guadiana inhabitados ahahah existem sim....



Quais meus vales encantados do Guadiana? 
As referências não são minhas, são de vários profissionais. Será que todos esses vales são  deles?
E depois tinhamos que juntar o barrocal algarvio, o vale do Tejo, o vale do Douro e sei lá mais o quê...




SocioMeteo disse:


> LOl e quando estão 4º,5º graus em Lisboa á noite na região de Mafra e Torres Vedras a temperatura cai uns 4º,5º graus mas na boa.



Sim e no cabo da Roca as precipitações descem até menos de 400 mm.
E isso o que nos interessa?
Se é essa a variabilidade que existe,  *ainda bem*, pois mostra que existe uma boa dinâmica climática na Estremadura.


----------



## stormy (25 Mai 2011 às 23:51)

No distrito de lisboa Torres vedras, Mafra, Arruda dos vinhos..são zonas que efectivamente são muito mais frias que lisboa, e sei disso por experiencia propria.
Os vales podem ter inversões termicas muito fortes..com minimas negativas, e os dias são bastante frescos nas zonas mais altas..enfim..uma realidade microclimatica muito vasta, por ser uma zona de transição litoral-interior e por apresentar uma grande irregularidade topografica.

Agora...em Lisboa, Cascais, Sintra, Odivelas, Loures, Alverca, Vila franca de xira...nada disso acontece, são tudo terras com um clima mais "certinho" sem tantas variações e com temperaturas geralmente "amenas".

Diferenças destas há em todo o lado...na Peninsula de Setubal, no montanhoso litoral W do Algarve, no interior Algarvio...são comuns estes locais com grandes diferenças de microclimas..


----------



## SocioMeteo (25 Mai 2011 às 23:57)

stormy disse:


> No distrito de lisboa Torres vedras, Mafra, Arruda dos vinhos..são zonas que efectivamente são muito mais frias que lisboa, e sei disso por experiencia propria.
> Os vales podem ter inversões termicas muito fortes..com minimas negativas, e os dias são bastante frescos nas zonas mais altas..enfim..uma realidade microclimatica muito vasta, por ser uma zona de transição litoral-interior e por apresentar uma grande irregularidade topografica.
> 
> Agora...em Lisboa, Cascais, Sintra, Odivelas, Loures, Alverca, Vila franca de xira...nada disso acontece, são tudo terras com um clima mais "certinho" sem tantas variações e com temperaturas geralmente "amenas".
> ...



Bem mais frio.... Stormy chego a sair do Seixal com 6º graus chego a Lisboa á ponte estão 10º e quando chego a Mafra estão perto de 0º graus.Quantas e quantas vezes aconteceu-me isto todos os anos em todos os Invernos.


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 00:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Bem mais frio.... Stormy chego a sair do Seixal com 6º graus chego a Lisboa á ponte estão 10º e quando chego a Mafra estão perto de 0º graus.Quantas e quantas vezes aconteceu-me isto todos os anos em todos os Invernos.



E na Grécia não se passa a mesma coisa?
Agora mesmo:







23ºC no centro e 16ºC a 15km do centro.

----------------

Atenção que por exemplo o vale de Odivelas/Loures, nos mesmos lugares onde geia no inverno, depois torrão no verão.


----------



## belem (26 Mai 2011 às 00:29)

André

Tive agora a ver, e no centro de Atenas, não estavam mais de 19ºc e eram 23.00 pm ... No yahoo até estavam 16ºc e 72 % de humidade, mas já às 1.49am ( contudo não sei se esta última fica no centro...).
Esse teu mapa refere-se a quando ( dia)  e a que horas?


----------



## AnDré (26 Mai 2011 às 00:38)

belem disse:


> André
> 
> Tive agora a ver, e no centro de Atenas, não estavam mais de 19ºc e eram 23.00 pm ... No yahoo até estavam 16ºc e 72 % de humidade, mas já às 1.49am ( contudo não sei se esta última fica no centro...).
> Esse teu mapa refere-se a quando ( dia)  e a que horas?



Abri o mapa do wundergroud e supus que as temperaturas eram as actuais.
Link

-------------

EDIT (0:59)
Algumas estão de facto desactualizadas, mas outras não. Por exemplo: ATHENS-YMITTOS, junto ao centro, estava às 2:50 locais com 21,7ºC, ao passo que no  aeroporto estavam às 2:20, 15ºC.


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

*Re: Portugal, o país mais soalheiro da Europa*



stormy disse:


> Bragança, Guarda, Vila real, Viseu, Braga....teem invernos frescos ( especialmente as primeiras 2), mesmo assim são mais quentes e menos longos do que qualquer cidade do centro Europeu.
> As mesmas cidades teem verões muito mais quentes e longos que qualquer cidade do centro europeu..nomeadamente 2 a 4 meses com Tmed>20º..sendo raro a latitudes superiores, no contexto Europeu, haver esse tipo de persistencia de meses "tropicais".
> 
> Só cidades como Veneza, Marselha, Milão..teem meses quentes tão quentes como os que se fazem sentir nas cidades mais "frias" de Portugal...e mesmo assim são muito mais curtos e os Invernos mais frios e longos dos que os que temos cá..
> ...



_"As mesmas cidades teem verões muito mais quentes e longos que qualquer cidade do centro europeu..nomeadamente 2 a 4 meses com Tmed>20º..sendo raro a latitudes superiores, no contexto Europeu, haver esse tipo de persistencia de meses "tropicais"._

NAO CONCORDO.

A gran diferencia é con o inverno, nao tanto con o verao, pois o verao é tao quente o mais en moitas areas de Europa como en moitas areas da peninsula ibérica.

No SULESTE DE EUROPA, nos Balcaes, na área danubiana o verao e tao quente e tao longo como por cá.

Acontece que o inverno é moito mais frio. A grande diferencia é o inverno nao o verao.


SKOPJE (MACEDONIA). 239 metros de altitud. 41º59' N.

En......0'6...........46
Fb......2'0...........41
Mr......6'9...........38
Ab....12'2...........34
My....16'7...........52
Jn.....20'8...........49
Jl......23'6...........35
Ag.....22'5...........37
Sp.....18'9...........42
Oc.....13'9...........58
Nv.......8'3...........71
Dc.......1'9...........43

Año.....12'4ºC..........546mm

ROUSSE (BULGARIA). 46 metros de altitud. 43º52' N.

En.......-1'4...........63
Fb.........0'8..........36
Mr.........6'1..........42
Ab.......12'8..........57
My.......18'1..........74
Jn........21'7..........93
Jl.........24'2..........66
Ag........23'9..........46
Sp........20............35
Oc........14'4..........25
Nv..........7'5...........44
Dc..........1'9...........53

Año.........12'5ºC........635mm


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 16:20)

BUDAPEST, 3 meses con mas de 20ºC

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klimadiagramm-deutsch-Budapest-Ungarn.png

BUCAREST, 3 meses con mas de 20ºC

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klimadiagramm-deutsch-Bucuresti_(Bukarest)-Rumänien.png

BELGRADO, 3 meses con mas de 20ºC

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/F...h-Beograd_(Belgrad)-Jugoslawien_(Serbien).png


La verdadera diferencia es con el invierno, el verano puede ser tan calido y tan largo como en Portugal.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 16:44)

duero disse:


> BUDAPEST, 3 meses con mas de 20ºC
> 
> http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Klimadiagramm-deutsch-Budapest-Ungarn.png
> 
> ...




Não te esqueças que estou a falar de cidades a mais de 400m de altitude...e não podes comparar com cidades dos balcães a menos de 200m..
Bragança está a 690m, Viseu a 450, Braga a 450, Guarda a 1050m...

Nas terras baixas em portugal ( abaixo de 400m) temos normalmente 4meses com Tmed acima de 20º e até 6 meses com Tmed acima de 18º, especialmente a sul do rio Tejo.
Mas sim...a maior diferença para alem da duração da epoca quente é a amenidade e brevidade do Inverno..

Há no entanto excepções..pois temos zonas baixas em Portugal que são muito afectadas por inversões térmicas muito fortes..que fazem com que as minimas sejam muito baixas...isso tambem acontece nos outros paises Mediterranicos..


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 17:41)

stormy disse:


> Não te esqueças que estou a falar de cidades a mais de 400m de altitude...e não podes comparar com cidades dos balcães a menos de 200m..
> Bragança está a 690m, Viseu a 450, Braga a 450, Guarda a 1050m...
> 
> Nas terras baixas em portugal ( abaixo de 400m) temos normalmente 4meses com Tmed acima de 20º e até 6 meses com Tmed acima de 18º, especialmente a sul do rio Tejo.
> ...



Em outros paises do Mediterraneo???? Mas Portugal não é um pais Mediterranico quanto muito é um pais do Sul da Europa e não é um pais mediterranico pois Portugal não é banhado pelo Mar Mediterranico mas sim pelo Oceano Atlantico por muito que custe a muita a gente.
Não vale a pena branquear certas evidências é obvio que com a excepção do Algarve e extremo Sul Alentejano(região do Guadiana) o resto do território português é extremamente influenciado pelo Oceano Atlantico e é obvio que em Portugal na maioria do territorio os verões são muito mais curtos que na maioria das regiões do Mediterraneo bem como mais frescos....Diga-me é em Atenas e Palermo que tem noites em Junho de 11º,12º graus como teve na passada madrugada na cidade do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo???' para não falar do que vêm ai para semana LOL!!!Ignorar a influencia atlantica no territorio portugues do ponto de vista metereologico como turistico economico habitacional e colá-lo apenas ao Medterraneo foi dos maiores erros cometidos no meu ponto de vista pelas mentes brilhantes deste pais.Nós até geneticamente e culturalmente somos muito mais perecidos com os Irlandeses que propriamente com os Gregos ou com os Sicilianos, por exemplo.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 17:51)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Em outros paises do Mediterraneo???? Mas Portugal não é um pais Mediterranico quanto muito é um pais do Sul da Europa e não é um pais mediterranico pois Portugal não é banhado pelo Mar Mediterranico mas sim pelo Oceano Atlantico por muito que custe a muita a gente.
> Não vale a pena branquear certas evidências é obvio que com a excepção do Algarve e extremo Sul Alentejano(região do Guadiana) o resto do território português é extremamente influenciado pelo Oceano Atlantico e é obvio que em Portugal na maioria do territorio os verões são muito mais curtos que na maioria das regiões do Mediterraneo bem como mais frescos....Diga-me é em Atenas e Palermo que tem noites em Junho de 11º,12º graus como teve na passada madrugada na cidade do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo???' para não falar do que vêm ai para semana LOL!!!Ignorar a influencia atlantica no territorio portugues do ponto de vista metereologico como turistico economico habitacional e colá-lo apenas ao Medterraneo foi dos maiores erros cometidos no meu ponto de vista pelas mentes brilhantes deste pais.Nós até geneticamente e culturalmente somos muito mais perecidos com os Irlandeses que propriamente com os Gregos ou com os Sicilianos, por exemplo.



Portugal continentel não é banhado pelo Mediterraneo mas tem um clima mediterraneo...

Não é a influencia Atlantica que faz as noites serem frias...mas sim os ventos de leste, muito secos, que ajudam ao arrefecimento nocturno.

Tambem em regiões baixas as inversões são muito acentuadas e portanto influenciam grandemente o climas das terras baixas.

A mais de 50km para o interior, não tens mais influencias maritimas...apenas nas terras altas a influencia da altitude e da barreira de condensação dá um tom climatico que pode ser confundido com climas oceanicos..mas tal é caracteristico dos climas de montanha.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 17:54)

stormy disse:


> Portugal continentel não é banhado pelo Mediterraneo mas tem um clima mediterraneo...
> 
> Não é a influencia Atlantica que faz as noites serem frias...mas sim os ventos de leste, muito secos, que ajudam ao arrefecimento nocturno.
> 
> ...



Ah Ok pensei que fosse as chamadas Nortadas maritimas e frescas que faziam com que as noites de verão em Portugal fossem mais frescas quando vem massas de ar de Leste corresponde-se ás Ondas de calor.
Portugal tem um clima mediterranico mas com muita influencia atlantica ignorada e esquecida mas principalmente habilmente e intecionalmente abafada.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2011 às 18:02)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Diga-me é em Atenas e Palermo que tem noites em Junho de 11º,12º graus como teve na passada madrugada na cidade do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo???



Tmin Porto (P.Rubras):
Dia 1: 15,9ºC
Dia 2: 15,2ºC
Dia 3: 17,2ºC

Dados ogimet.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

AnDré disse:


> Tmin Porto (P.Rubras):
> Dia 1: 15,9ºC
> Dia 2: 15,2ºC
> Dia 3: 17,2ºC
> ...



Ok mesmo assim; mas não há problema espere uma semanita que lá teremos as temperaturas que indiquei!!!


----------



## Costa (3 Jun 2011 às 18:09)

SocioMeteo disse:


> culturalmente somos muito mais perecidos com os Irlandeses que propriamente com os Gregos ou com os Sicilianos, por exemplo.



 SIEG HEIL


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jun 2011 às 18:10)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Em outros paises do Mediterraneo???? Mas Portugal não é um pais Mediterranico quanto muito é um pais do Sul da Europa e não é um pais mediterranico pois Portugal não é banhado pelo Mar Mediterranico mas sim pelo Oceano Atlantico por muito que custe a muita a gente.
> Não vale a pena branquear certas evidências é obvio que com a excepção do Algarve e extremo Sul Alentejano(região do Guadiana) o resto do território português é extremamente influenciado pelo Oceano Atlantico e é obvio que em Portugal na maioria do territorio os verões são muito mais curtos que na maioria das regiões do Mediterraneo bem como mais frescos....Diga-me é em Atenas e Palermo que tem noites em Junho de 11º,12º graus como teve na passada madrugada na cidade do Porto ou de Viana do Castelo???' para não falar do que vêm ai para semana LOL!!!Ignorar a influencia atlantica no territorio portugues do ponto de vista metereologico como turistico economico habitacional e colá-lo apenas ao Medterraneo foi dos maiores erros cometidos no meu ponto de vista pelas mentes brilhantes deste pais.Nós até geneticamente e culturalmente somos muito mais perecidos com os Irlandeses que propriamente com os Gregos ou com os Sicilianos, por exemplo.



Há uma consideravel diferença de latitude entre Porto e Atenas/Palermo. Porto está á latitude de Salonica (Grecia) ou Estambul. É certo que o verao é mais fresco em Porto (20ºC em xulho) que en Estambul/Salonica (24ºC), mais o inverno é bastante mais quente em Porto (9ºC em janeiro) que en Estambul/Salonica (5ºC). Claramente mais continental a costa norte de Grecia e Turquia que a de Portugal e Galiza. 
A temperatura media anual é a mesma en Porto, Vigo, Estambul e Salonica.


----------



## João Soares (3 Jun 2011 às 18:11)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Ok mesmo assim; mas não há problema espere uma semanita que lá teremos as temperaturas que indiquei!!!


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 18:12)

Sociometeo tem noção das asneiradas que escreve neste fórum? A sua ignorância e a sua teimosia acabam por ser irritantes! Culturalmente mais parecidos aos irlandeses? Mas vive em que planeta?


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 18:12)

Costa disse:


> SIEG HEIL



è um facto por muito que lhe custe!!! e os irlandeses tem tudo a ver menos com os alemães pensei que os seus cabelos brancos já lhe tivessem dado alguma maturidade intelectual e algum conhecimento,mas a ignorancia mantem-se nos seus Posts que se limitam a comentar aquilo que comento não o vejo aqui fazer mais nada!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 18:16)

frederico disse:


> Sociometeo tem noção das asneiradas que escreve neste fórum? A sua ignorância e a sua teimosia acabam por ser irritantes! Culturalmente mais parecidos aos irlandeses? Mas vive em que planeta?



Mas onde tem as duvidas'???? prove-me??? eu provo-lhe o que lhe digo o que voce e este pais foi contaminado intelectualmente o que fez lhe distorcer alguns factos historicos.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 18:18)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mas onde tem as duvidas'???? prove-me??? eu provo-lhe o que lhe digo o que voce e este pais foi contaminado intelectualmente o que fez lhe distorcer alguns factos historicos.



Então prove. Ilumine os leitores com a sua sapiência


----------



## Costa (3 Jun 2011 às 18:19)

SocioMeteo disse:


> è um facto por muito que lhe custe!!! e os irlandeses tem tudo a ver menos com os alemães



Você se não é parente do nosso Primeiro Ministro deve andar a treinar para lhe roubar o lugar.



SocioMeteo disse:


> mas a ignorancia mantem-se nos seus Posts que se limitam a comentar aquilo que comento não o vejo aqui fazer mais nada!!



Sabe meu caro, eu faço aquilo que me apetece. É que geralmente quando um boi vem à cidade fica toda gente a olhar pra ele.

E é interessante você vir para aqui falar em perseguições pessoais depois de me ter enviado mensagens privadas com níveis de arrogância bastante elevados.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 18:50)

Costa disse:


> Você se não é parente do nosso Primeiro Ministro deve andar a treinar para lhe roubar o lugar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Uma mensagem privada não foram varias!!! onde lhe disse que não valia a pena me ofender chamar-me nomes e faltar ao respeito pois eu não iria responder-lhe á letra pois sei muito bem o que o Sr.Costa quer é que eu perca a cabeça lhe falte ao respeito e seja castigado ou banido do site, pois o Costa parece-me a mim que lida mal com as opiniões dos outros....Tenho todo o direito de achar que os portugueses geneticamente são mais parecidos com os irlandeses do que com muitos povos do Mediterraneo e ainda por cima tenho razão pois baseou-me em dados cientificos.... isso não signfica que seja de extrema direita ou que tenha algum complexo de inferioridade antes pelo o contrario a Irlanda não tem nada a haver com os Povos Germanicos nada mesmo e é um Povo até muito tolerante e pacifico e oprimido pelo Reino Unido e como o Povo portugues,Galego e Asturiano é o Povo mais genuino da Europa pois foram povos que tiveram isolados durante muitos anos mantendo os traços geneticos dos mais Puros e antigos que existem, mas até no aspecto cultural existem muitos aspectos identicos com a Irlanda a nivel religioso a a religião e a forma como lidam com ela o aspecto Musical,entre outras coisas....Eu ao contrario de muita gente não como o que me Poem a mesa muito menos pepinos e gosto de pensar pela minha cabeça baseando-me sempre em factos.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 19:08)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Uma mensagem privada não foram varias!!! onde lhe disse que não valia a pena me ofender chamar-me nomes e faltar ao respeito pois eu não iria responder-lhe á letra pois sei muito bem o que o Sr.Costa quer é que eu perca a cabeça lhe falte ao respeito e seja castigado ou banido do site, pois o Costa parece-me a mim que lida mal com as opiniões dos outros....Tenho todo o direito de achar que os portugueses geneticamente são mais parecidos com os irlandeses do que com muitos povos do Mediterraneo e ainda por cima tenho razão pois baseou-me em dados cientificos.... isso não signfica que seja de extrema direita ou que tenha algum complexo de inferioridade antes pelo o contrario a Irlanda não tem ada a haver com os Povos Germanicos nada mesmo e é um Povo até muito tolerante e pacifico e oprimido pelo Reino Unido e como o Povo portugues,Galego e Asturiano é o Povo mais genuino da Europa pois foram povos que tiveram isolados durante muitos anos mantendo os traços geneticos dos mais Puros e antigos que existem, mas até no aspecto cultural existem muitos aspectos identicos com a Irlanda a nivel religioso a a religião e a forma como lidam com ela o aspecto Musical,entre outras coisas....Eu ao contrario de muita gente não como o que me Poem a mesa muito menos pepinos e gosto de pensar pela minha cabeça baseando-me sempre em factos.



Ser semelhante do ponto de visto genético não é a mesma coisa que ser semelhante do ponto de vista cultural. E depois, não sei onde está a pureza genética do povo português, se em extensas áreas do território mais de 30% da população tem ascendência berber ou sefardita.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 19:19)

frederico disse:


> Ser semelhante do ponto de visto genético não é a mesma coisa que ser semelhante do ponto de vista cultural. E depois, não sei onde está a pureza genética do povo português, se em extensas áreas do território mais de 30% da população tem ascendência berber ou sefardita.



Isso é muito discutivel e esses 30% representam regiões ou seja algumas regiões do Alentejo e do Algarve com menos de 500 mil habitantes comparando com 10 Milhões da população é mais a excepção que a regra.Mas não sou eu que digo isto está provado então as parecenças geneticas com a Irlanda são brutais algo que supreendeu a classe cientifica quando foram descobertas em 2004 não esquecer que o Povo mais parecido com o português a todos os Niveis é o Galego e a Galiza juntamente com o Norte de Portugal é uma das 5 nações celtas isto são provas eu não estou a dizer isto porque quero ou porque gosto são dados factuais.
O Frederico já que sabe tudo sabe o que são castros por exemplo????


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 20:27)

SOFIA (BULGARIA). 42º42' N. 550 metros de altitud.

En........-1'7...........42
Fb.........0'6............31
Mr.........4'6............37
Ab.......10'6............55
My.......15'5............71
Jn........19'0............90
*Jl.........21'3............60*
*Ag........20'7...........43*
Sp........17'0...........42
Oc........11'1...........55
Nv.........5'5............52
Dc.........0'7............44

Año........10'4ºC.....622 mm


LUGO (GALICIA, ESPAÑA). 43º01 N. 445 metros de altitud.

En........5.8.............122	
Fb........6.9.............108	
Mr........8.4...............86
Ab........9.6...............94	
My......12.3...............93	
Jn.......15.2...............52	
Jl........17.7...............34	
Ag......18.0................34	
Sp......16.1................77
Oc......12.4..............115
Nv........8.8..............122
Dc........6.9..............146

Año......11.5ºC...........1084 mm	

6 meses son mas calidos en Sofia y 6 meses son mas cálidos en Lugo.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 20:51)

duero disse:


> SOFIA (BULGARIA). 42º42' N. 550 metros de altitud.
> 
> En........-1'7...........42
> Fb.........0'6............31
> ...




Assim sim, comparações validas!


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 21:00)

Normais Portuguesas:

*A norte dos 39ºN*

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/004/
( Localidade a 200m, influenciada pelas fortes inversões termicas)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/003/
( Localidade a 700m, pouco influenciada pela inversão térmica)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/010/
(Localidade a 1000m, pouco influenciada pela inversão termica)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/023/
( localidade a 500m, com fraca influencia da inversão termica)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/022/
(Localidade a 400m com fraca influencia das inversões termicas)

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/021/
( Localidade costeira com alguma influencia da inversão termica)


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2011 às 21:19)

frederico disse:


> Então prove. Ilumine os leitores com a sua sapiência



Este tópico está transformado num lance de comédia, completamente!! lmao

Então Portugal não é mediterrânico porque fica no Atlântico, e a Califórnia, com águas mais frias que as nossas ( à mesma latitude) será o quê? E a África do Sul, na zona do Cabo?
E o Chile Central? E o Sudoeste da  Austrália? 
O clima mediterrânico tem esse nome, não porque fica só no Mediterrâneo, mas porque quando lhe deram o nome, tinham que lhe chamar de alguma coisa...
Tal como há o José, a Matilde, o Manel, ou a Pancrácia Genoveva...
E na classificação climática não diz em lado nenhum, que são os climas mais continentais que são mais mediterrânicos.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jun 2011 às 21:23)

duero disse:


> SOFIA (BULGARIA). 42º42' N. 550 metros de altitud.
> 
> En........-1'7...........42
> Fb.........0'6............31
> ...



Boa comparaçao, mas os dados de Sofia nao sao totalmente validos. Os dados oficiais sao no periodo 1960-1990 (link á Organizaçao Meteorologica Mundial)

http://wwis.aemet.es/103/c00303.htm





Pelo que a media de janeiro é de -1,35ºC e a de *xulho de 19,85ºC*. 8 meses mais quente Lugo e 4 meses mais quente Sofia.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 21:28)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Isso é muito discutivel e esses 30% representam regiões ou seja algumas regiões do Alentejo e do Algarve com menos de 500 mil habitantes comparando com 10 Milhões da população é mais a excepção que a regra.Mas não sou eu que digo isto está provado então as parecenças geneticas com a Irlanda são brutais algo que supreendeu a classe cientifica quando foram descobertas em 2004 não esquecer que o Povo mais parecido com o português a todos os Niveis é o Galego e a Galiza juntamente com o Norte de Portugal é uma das 5 nações celtas isto são provas eu não estou a dizer isto porque quero ou porque gosto são dados factuais.
> O Frederico já que sabe tudo sabe o que são castros por exemplo????



1) Tem noção das coisas ridículas que diz? Mas acha que eu não sei o que é um castro? Isso é matéria do quinto e do sétimo ano da disciplina de História! E mesmo que não soubesse, o que seria ridículo e estúpido para um aluno do superior, bastar-me-ia escrever castro no Google, e vir para aqui armado em doutor de História para mostrar que sabia responder à sua pergunta pueril. 

2) Algarve e Alentejo têm mais de 500 mil habitantes; e eu não sei como fizeram a divisão Norte/Sul no estudo que li, não sei se colocaram Lisboa ou Santarém no Sul...


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 21:51)

frederico disse:


> 1) Tem noção das coisas ridículas que diz? Mas acha que eu não sei o que é um castro? Isso é matéria do quinto e do sétimo ano da disciplina de História! E mesmo que não soubesse, o que seria ridículo e estúpido para um aluno do superior, bastar-me-ia escrever castro no Google, e vir para aqui armado em doutor de História para mostrar que sabia responder à sua pergunta pueril.
> 
> 2) Algarve e Alentejo têm mais de 500 mil habitantes; e eu não sei como fizeram a divisão Norte/Sul no estudo que li, não sei se colocaram Lisboa ou Santarém no Sul...



Santarem sul????? ahahahah 

Lisboa sul??? está enganado

Ribatejo e Extremadura pertencem á Região Centro do Pais e a região do Ribatejo e Extremadura tem tudo menos influencia genetica berber ou sefardita isso é um mito.... alias falar em deomgrafia de Lisboa é muito perigoso pois mais de metade da Grande Lisboa foi habitadada por o chamado exodo Rural vindo do Norte caso você não saiba.....o maior cunho berber ou sefardita que você refere-se é uma agulha no palheiro a nivel do código genetico portugues pois representa apenas a populações do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve e tambem da zona da Costa Alentejana.
O Frederico fala daquilo que lhe convêm pois falar das semelhanças comprovodas cientificamente entre Irlandeses e os Povos Galaico-Portugueses isso você não fala bem comenta...porque não lhe interessa.....

Agora claro para quem olha ha 1ª vista para o Mapa e Gráfico do Marcador genetico R343 fica com a ideia que grande parte do território português tem essa influencia mas não passa de um Numero de ilusionismo pois é representativo das regiões do Alto e Baixo Alelentejo e Algarve areas todas juntas imensas mas muito pouco habitadas ou com valores de densidade populacional muito baixos prova é que as três procincias juntas tem perto de 500mil habitantes ou um pouco mais Portugal tem 10 Milhões de habitantes, negar a influencia Galaica Celta em Portugal é das coisas mais aberrantes que posso ler,mas parece que Portugal tem algum complexo de inferioridade de assumir com um Povo Geneticamente Europeu ou Celta parece logo que quem diz estas verdades é logo de extrema direita vejam a reacção do Costa LOL!!! a serio é muito mais aceite e politicamente correcto dizermos que tivemos influencia Arabe Norte Africana ou Judaica mesmo que essas influencias sejam quase nulas ou pouco representativas do que dizer que temos uma grande matriz Ocidental atlantica em Portugal, a sério isto é quase um Tabu por isso é que os meus comentarios são massacrados aqui neste espaço, se eu viesse para aqui dizer que eramos Arabes mesmo sem uma unica mesquita no nosso pais ou que fossemos Judaicos mesmo sem praticamente uma unica Sinagoga em Portugal ou viesse dizer que o nosso pais era super quente etc toda a gente me adorava e respeitava a minha opinião agora como digo aquilo que é Tabu todos vão aos arames....

Sr Frederico fique sabendo que a Reconquista em Portugal foi super rapida e eficaz muito mais quem Espanha;
Fique sabando que a Inquisição praticamente não actuou em Portugal a nivel de perseguições pois a maioria dos portugueses não tinham praticas Judaicas e arabes ao contrario de Espanha onde eram quase a maioria principalmente a Sul onde foram praticadas coisas muito más.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 21:57)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Santarem sul????? ahahahah
> 
> Lisboa sul??? está enganado
> 
> ...



Não sei como os autores fizeram a divisão Sul/Norte. Sabe? Eu não. Nem sei como fizeram a amostragem. Mas só para o pôr no devido lugar tratarei de tentar arranjar o estudo, nem que seja através da Faculdade de Medicina. Será mais uma oportunidade para expor a sua ignorância arrogante.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jun 2011 às 22:04)

Nao acho que um foro de meteorologia seja o lugar adequado para tratar temas de genetica. 
Mas para os que tenhem interesse, os marcadores geneticos deixam en evidencia que a influencia do norte de Africa na peninsula iberica (Espanha e Portugal por igual) nao é tao pequena como algums querem crer:

http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~gallgaedhil/Haplogroups_In_Europe.jpg


----------



## Costa (3 Jun 2011 às 22:18)

Lisboa está praticamente à mesma latitude que Évora e fica mais a sul que todo o distrito de Portalegre e 1/3 do distrito de Évora. 

A distância do Porto e de Lisboa ao centro geodésico do país é quase similar.

Afirmar que a cidade de Lisboa é região Centro é de uma ignorância extrema.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 22:23)

Ferreiro disse:


> Nao acho que um foro de meteorologia seja o lugar adequado para tratar temas de genetica.
> Mas para os que tenhem interesse, os marcadores geneticos deixam en evidencia que a influencia do norte de Africa na peninsula iberica (Espanha e Portugal por igual) nao é tao pequena como algums querem crer:
> 
> http://freepages.genealogy.rootsweb.ancestry.com/~gallgaedhil/Haplogroups_In_Europe.jpg



como lhe disse essa do Sul de Portugal corresponde a 400-500 mil habitantes, a população portuguesa é de 10 Milhões de habitantes:

aqui tens:
http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Distribution_Haplogroup_R1b_Y-DNA.svg

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Light_hair_coloration_map.png

Culturalmente o Judaismo e o Mulçumanismo em Portugal são praticamente inexistentes, posso-te dizer que nunca vi uma Sinagoga em Portugal nem nunca conheci ninguem que praticasse ou fosse assumidamente Judaico. 

Atenção eu sou totalmente tolerante e democrata apenas abordo assuntos que são Tabu em Portugal se tivesse aqui a dizer tinhamos uma Grande influencia árabe etc etc toda a gente me venerava....


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 22:28)

Costa disse:


> Lisboa está praticamente à mesma latitude que Évora e fica mais a sul que todo o distrito de Portalegre e 1/3 do distrito de Évora.
> 
> A distância do Porto e de Lisboa ao centro geodésico do país é quase similar.
> 
> Afirmar que a cidade de Lisboa é região Centro é de uma ignorância extrema.



a extremadura provincia de Lisboa pertence ao centro do pais o que define o Norte e o Sul nessa materia não é mais a divisão do proprio rio Tejo e não tanto a questão da Latitude. LOl e o ignorante sou eu:
http://www.joneslanglasalle.pt/SiteCollectionImages/JLL_Portugal_country_map_PT.gif


----------



## Costa (3 Jun 2011 às 22:28)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Atenção eu sou totalmente tolerante e democrata apenas abordo assuntos que são Tabu em Portugal se tivesse aqui a dizer tinhamos uma Grande influencia árabe etc etc toda a gente me venerava....



Você é tão fora da realidade do país que nem repara no disparate que acabou de dizer. Grandes partes do país ainda olham os muçulmanos precisamente ao contrário, como aqueles bandidos marroquinos que a gente limpou o sebo e os pôs a andar daqui para fora.



SocioMeteo disse:


> posso-te dizer que nunca vi uma Sinagoga em Portugal nem nunca conheci ninguem que praticasse ou fosse assumidamente Judaico.



Talvez precise de sair mais da sua toca. Bem perto de minha casa existe uma Sinagoga.



SocioMeteo disse:


> a extremadura provincia de Lisboa pertence ao centro do pais o que define o Norte e o Sul nessa materia não é mais a divisão do proprio rio Tejo e não tanto a questão da Latitude. LOl e o ignorante sou eu:
> http://www.joneslanglasalle.pt/SiteCollectionImages/JLL_Portugal_country_map_PT.gif



As suas fontes são mapas de sites de imobiliárias? Está tudo explicado.

E mesmo esse mapa, só confirma o que eu disse.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 22:29)

SocioMeteo disse:


> como lhe disse essa do Sul de Portugal corresponde a 400-500 mil habitantes, a população portuguesa é de 10 Milhões de habitantes:
> 
> aqui tens:
> http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Distribution_Haplogroup_R1b_Y-DNA.svg
> ...



Mais uma vez prova a sua ignorância e que não sabe patavina de História. Mas não sou eu que irei perder tempo consigo a contar-lhe a História dessas duas religiões no nosso território, se quiser procure o caro a informação.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 22:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> a extremadura provincia de Lisboa pertence ao centro do pais o que define o Norte e o Sul nessa materia não é mais a divisão do proprio rio Tejo e não tanto a questão da Latitude. LOl e o ignorante sou eu:
> http://www.joneslanglasalle.pt/SiteCollectionImages/JLL_Portugal_country_map_PT.gif



Mas o que me interessa isso? Eu quero é o desenho do estudo e a técnica de amostragem utilizada, se não percebe nada destes conceitos científicos remeta-se ao silência e acalme a histeria.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 22:35)

frederico disse:


> Não sei como os autores fizeram a divisão Sul/Norte. Sabe? Eu não. Nem sei como fizeram a amostragem. Mas só para o pôr no devido lugar tratarei de tentar arranjar o estudo, nem que seja através da Faculdade de Medicina. Será mais uma oportunidade para expor a sua ignorância arrogante.



Como lhe disse cai muito bem e é politicamente correcto andarem a dizer que temos origem arabe e Judaica tá a ver é diferente é como arranjar aquela garrafa de vinho especial que so meia duzia de gente conhece a Elite portuguesa adora essas coisas, se alguem disser que a nossa Matriz genetica é marioritariamente Celta ocidental europeia e dizer que descedemos dos Lusitanos dos Suevos etc somos logo Salazaristas Fascistas etc se dissermos que descedemos dos arabes somos muito tolerantes amiguinhos etc epah não tenho saco a serio para esse paradigma portugues o estudo que vai encomendar de certeza que vai-se basear numa amostra da população alentejana e algarvia que representa 400-500 mil habitantes num pais de 10 milhões ou seja é a unica forma de eles darem a volta a situação e negar o que é evidente já ando aqui algum tempo caro Frederico!!!!
e não preciso de chamar arrogante e ignorante a ninguem para expor os meus pontos de vista.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 22:42)

frederico disse:


> Mais uma vez prova a sua ignorância e que não sabe patavina de História. Mas não sou eu que irei perder tempo consigo a contar-lhe a História dessas duas religiões no nosso território, se quiser procure o caro a informação.



Apenas disse a verdade!!! sempre vivi em Portugal estudei trabalho em Portugal conheço o pais de Norte a Sul e bem acredite, nunca conheci ninguem que praticasse o Judaismo por exemplo, conheço Milhões de Igrejas não conheço uma Unica sinagoga, isto é a minha experiência!!!!Mesquitas??? patrimonio arabe algum no sul mas nunca o Marioritario ou o predominante( a cultura galaico/portuguesa implantou-se no sul do pais por isso é q voce poe um Galego e um alentejano a falar e entendem-se perfeitamente falam a mesma lingua por exemplo) é uma evidencia mesquitas so mesmo em Mertola e Almodovar é que nem compare esse legado com a Extremadura espanhola Andaluzia,Murcia etc é que não tem qualquer hipotese.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2011 às 23:02)

Eu sou muito ignorante na area da historia...mas a nivel da Biologia foi sempre uma area de interesse meu.
Devo dizer que com base nos meus conhecimentos, não faz sentido actualmente utilizar variações genéticas como argumento para a defenição do clima.

Se há populações com adaptações geneticas para certos contextos geograficos, isso é representativo de populações fixas..não faz o minimo sentido utilizar esse argumento num povo que há 25 seculos anda a ser influenciado por sucessivas migrações e mixigenação genetica e cultural.

Agora..se me querem falar de especies que de facto são provas da variação e do tipo de climas que há em Portugal, isso é outra coisa.

Quando o caro SocioMeteo fala quetemos uma influencia atlantica tal que temos verões curtos e frescos e invernos chuvosos e quase "British", então pergunto-lhe porque é que especies como a Bananeira, o Abacateiro, a Goiaba, a Cana de açucar ou até a Mangueira se dão tão bem, inclusivé, establecendo ciclos fisiologicos completos, em grande parte do sul do pais, nomeadamente toda a faixa litoral a sul do cabo raso ( havendo produção no Algarve )??

Porque será que o Abacateiro, a Bananeira e o Maracujá se conseguem establecer com facilidade no litoral centro e norte??

Porque será que a Figueira do inferno, os Agaves e outras especies com certo grau de exigencia se establecem tão bem em todo o sul e ribatejo?

O nosso clima de caracter Mediterraneo ( dry subtropical) é muito vincado em mais de metade do territorio, com os nossos Invernos suaves e Verões longos e quentes...
Agora...uma coisa é dizer que temos particularidades..como o facto de termos muita precipitação, geralmente convectiva ou de caracter torrencial, ou nas terras altas o clima ter uma matriz oceanica, ou o interior norte e centro ter caracteristicas continentais...ou certas regiões terem geomorfologia compativel com acentuados regimes de inversão térmica..isso é verdade!
Mas não se pode andar a fazer juizos com base em grandes exageros e depois partir para argumentações falaciosas e mesmo incorrectas


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 23:06)




----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 23:11)

stormy disse:


> Eu sou muito ignorante na area da historia...mas a nivel da Biologia foi sempre uma area de interesse meu.
> Devo dizer que com base nos meus conhecimentos, não faz sentido actualmente utilizar variações genéticas como argumento para a defenição do clima.
> 
> Se há populações com adaptações geneticas para certos contextos geograficos, isso é representativo de populações fixas..não faz o minimo sentido utilizar esse argumento num povo que há 25 seculos anda a ser influenciado por sucessivas migrações e mixigenação genetica e cultural.
> ...



Como já disse aqui vezes sem conta... não considero o nosso clima em metade do territorio mediterraneo como lhe disse considero que a influencia atlantica em Portugal é ignorada a todos os niveis e metereologicos tambem e a influencia mediterranica mega valorizada; como já disse aqui varias vezes eu defendo a existencia de um clima galaico-portugues e cantabrio que vai desde da região a Norte do sistema-montejunto estrela até a região sul de Bordeus já expliquei aqui varias vezes o porquê defender este ponto de vista.


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 23:12)

GENETICA DE EUROPA

http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_oFQOUkwymUY/SZ1_efZx65I/AAAAAAAAAVY/xXpts6BbkuY/s1600-h/2.JPG

GENETICA DE LA PENÍNSULA IBÉRICA (CON DIVISIÓN DE PORTUGAL NORTE/SUR)

http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_oFQOUkwymUY/SZ1_7JcNQcI/AAAAAAAAAVg/PVOKmQcmg3I/s1600-h/3.JPG

RELACIÓN CON OTROS PUEBLOS.

http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_oFQOUkwymUY/SZ2AT-CYVHI/AAAAAAAAAVw/BeA6fbMdU_k/s1600-h/5.JPG


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 23:20)

Solo por documentar, culturalmente:

La influencia moura al Norte de Madrid practicamente no existe.

La influencia moura en Madrid y Castilla La Mancha es muy poca.

La influencia moura de Extremadura y Andalucia Occidental no es muy grande, Huelva por ejemplo casi no tiene influencia moura ni geneticamente ni culturalmente.

La influencia cultural moura es mas fuerte en Andalucía Oriental, Murcia y Valencia.

HUELVA FUE RECONQUISTADA ANTES QUE VALENCIA, UNA CIUDAD A LA LATITUD DE LISBOA.

TOLEDO A ORILLAS DEL TAJO, Y LATITUD DE LISBOA FUE RECONQUISTADA ANTES QUE UNA CIUDAD TAN AL NORTE COMO TARRAGONA. *TOLEDO FUE RECONQUISTADO EN 1085 MIENTRAS QUE TARRAGONA FUE RECONQUISTADA EN 1116.*

Como vemos, Extremadura y Andalucia Oriental ya fueran reconquistadas mucho tiempo antes que regiones del Este penínsular a latitud mas septentrional.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 23:35)

duero disse:


> Solo por documentar, culturalmente:
> 
> La influencia moura al Norte de Madrid practicamente no existe.
> 
> ...




Sim é verdade amigo Duero a parte Ocidental da penisula teve uma reconquista muito mais rapida e eficiente que partes Orientais da Penisula. 
Mas se dizes que a Influencia Moura na Extremadura e Andaluzia Ocidental não é muito Grande o que concordo em Portugal é quase Nula em Portugal a cultura Galaico-Portuguesa se instalou muito rapido,alias por exemplo a cidade de Badajoz tem alguma influencia Moura e arabe Elvas e outras cidades do Alentejo como Campo Maior ou Evora não têm, para não falar que a Inquisição em Portugal a nivel perseguição de outros povos foi muito baixa porque em Portugal praticamente não existia praticas judaicas e Mouras isso é documentado enquanto em Murcia ou Andaluzia era muito marcante.


----------



## duero (3 Jun 2011 às 23:38)

EREVAN (ARMENIA) 40º11'N. 990 metros de altitud.

En.......-3.5..........22
Fb.......-1.0..........25
Mr.........5.5.........30
Ab.......12.5.........37
My.......17.0........44
Jn........21.5.........21
Jl.........25.0..........9
Ag........24.5.........8
Sp........20.0.........8
Oc........14.0........27
Nv.........6.5.........23
Dc.........0.0.........23

Año........11'8ºC......277 mm.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 23:40)

duero disse:


> EREVAN (ARMENIA) 40º11'N. 990 metros de altitud.
> 
> En.......-3.5..........22
> Fb.......-1.0..........25
> ...





De referir que os Pueblos a sul de Portugal eram muito poucos e pequenos no maximo 100 mil de pessoas na Idade Média a população se concentrava no centro e Norte do pais!!! o Sul do pais em Portugal foi colonizado por os habitantes do Norte.


----------



## frederico (3 Jun 2011 às 23:41)

Aviso a todos os leitores deste fórum: os post do membro SocioMeteo têm graves erros científicos e históricos. A sua leitura não é recomendada sob pena de assimilarem informação falsa. Atenciosamente, Frederico.


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 23:44)

frederico disse:


> Aviso a todos os leitores deste fórum: os post do membro SocioMeteo têm graves erros científicos e históricos. A sua leitura não é recomendada sob pena de assimilarem informação falsa. Atenciosamente, Frederico.



Quais???


----------



## SocioMeteo (3 Jun 2011 às 23:46)

duero disse:


> Solo por documentar, culturalmente:
> 
> La influencia moura al Norte de Madrid practicamente no existe.
> 
> ...





http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Pt-Reconquista2.jpg


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 14:57)

stormy disse:


> Eu sou muito ignorante na area da historia...mas a nivel da Biologia foi sempre uma area de interesse meu.
> Devo dizer que com base nos meus conhecimentos, não faz sentido actualmente utilizar variações genéticas como argumento para a defenição do clima.
> 
> Se há populações com adaptações geneticas para certos contextos geograficos, isso é representativo de populações fixas..não faz o minimo sentido utilizar esse argumento num povo que há 25 seculos anda a ser influenciado por sucessivas migrações e mixigenação genetica e cultural.
> ...




Tem razão, Stormy.
Dentro do clima mediterrâneo, existem variantes com mais influência oceânica ou com mais influência continental.
Em Portugal continental, só conheço climas atlânticos propriamente ditos, nas montanhas do Norte Litoral e na Serra da Estrela.
Talvez nas montanhas do Parque Natural de Montesinho também possa haver alguma coisa ( mas para isso gostava de ver dados de precipitação nos meses de verão).
Relativamente à plasticidade de plantas de climas subtropicais e tropicais, no litoral a Sul do Cabo Raso, isso é atestado facilmente nos bons exemplares vistos a crescer até sem cuidados humanos.
Existem canaviais de cana de açúcar de grande dimensão junto ao Rio Jamor e também pomares de bananeiras.
Aqui perto até já vi abacateiros já quase adultos a crescer no meio da mata assim como anoneiras ( fruta do conde).
Mangueiras, também vou vendo, mas apenas só em jardins.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 15:52)

belem disse:


> Tem razão, Stormy.
> Dentro do clima mediterrâneo, existem variantes com mais influência oceânica ou com mais influência continental.
> Em Portugal continental, só conheço climas atlânticos propriamente ditos, nas montanhas do Norte Litoral e na Serra da Estrela.
> Talvez nas montanhas do Parque Natural de Montesinho também possa haver alguma coisa ( mas para isso gostava de ver dados de precipitação nos meses de verão).
> ...




Oh meu deus!!! Climas temperados maritimos ou com essa influência de acordo com o Stormy e o Belem só a Lupa ahahaha agora climas subtropicais é em todo o lado a sul do cabo da Roca olha-se para as bananeiras que estão em todo o Lado ignora-se o Atlantic Pin(Pinheiro Bravo) que é so visto em Portugal á Lupa, ignora-se as arvores de folha caduca por exemplo da serra da sintra para se maximizar arvores trazidas nos tempos coloniais por os portugueses e ingleses ahahahah vale tudo a imaginação é o nosso limite, eu quando abro a minha janela, não vejo Atlantic Pins(Pinheiros Bravos) mas sim couqueiros, mangueiras etc epah realmente uma senhora Idosa sempre me disse as pessoas acreditam e vêm aquilo que querem na sua sabedoria popular tinha toda mas toda a razão....

Influencias Atlanticas a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela só a Lupa lol quais Nazarés, Leirias enfim para não falar em Aveiro,Porto,Esposende,Braga Viana, agora influência subtropical está em todo o lado é isso as Sinagogas e as Mesquitas....Aqui no MeteoPt aprendo imenso com voces começo a ver o mundo de maneira diferente é sinagogas é mesquitas é mangueiras é couqueiros e Bananeiras LOL é isto Portugal depois queixam-se dos Filandeses gozarem conosco e olharem-nos de alto abaixo com umas mentes iluminadas destas nem vale a pena assumirmos como verdadeiros Europeus muito mais europeus que esses filandeses meio Russos.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 16:03)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Oh meu deus!!! Climas temperados maritimos ou com essa influência de acordo com o Stormy e o Belem só a Lupa ahahaha agora climas subtropicais é em todo o lado a sul do cabo da Roca olha-se para as bananeiras que estão em todo o Lado ignora-se o Atlantic Pin(Pinheiro Bravo) que é so visto em Portugal á Lupa, ignora-se as arvores de folha caduca por exemplo da serra da sintra para se maximizar arvores trazidas nos tempos coloniais por os portugueses e ingleses ahahahah vale tudo a imaginação é o nosso limite, eu quando abro a minha janela, não vejo Atlantic Pins(Pinheiros Bravos) mas sim couqueiros, mangueiras etc epah realmente uma senhora Idosa sempre me disse as pessoas acreditam e vêm aquilo que querem na sua sabedoria popular tinha toda mas toda a razão....
> 
> Influencias Atlanticas a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela só a Lupa lol quais Nazarés, Leirias enfim para não falar em Aveiro,Porto,Esposende,Braga Viana, agora influência subtropical está em todo o lado é isso as Sinagogas e as Mesquitas....Aqui no MeteoPt aprendo imenso com voces começo a ver o mundo de maneira diferente é sinagogas é mesquitas é mangueiras é couqueiros e Bananeiras LOL é isto Portugal depois queixam-se dos Filandeses gozarem conosco e olharem-nos de alto abaixo com umas mentes iluminadas destas nem vale a pena assumirmos como verdadeiros Europeus muito mais europeus que esses filandeses meio Russos.



Há flora tropical e subtropical nas zonas referidas..logo, basta um argumento valido para validar a permissa.
O que acha que significa este facto? acha que significa que o nosso clima é oceanico, frio e humido é??

O pinheiro bravo é especies introduzida no sul por se desenvolver rapidamente e ter um porte ideal para a construção naval..isso vem desde os descobrimentos.
O pinheiro tipico do sul é o pinheiro manso..


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Oh meu deus!!! Climas temperados maritimos ou com essa influência de acordo com o Stormy e o Belem só a Lupa ahahaha agora climas subtropicais é em todo o lado a sul do cabo da Roca olha-se para as bananeiras que estão em todo o Lado ignora-se o Atlantic Pin(Pinheiro Bravo) que é so visto em Portugal á Lupa, ignora-se as arvores de folha caduca por exemplo da serra da sintra para se maximizar arvores trazidas nos tempos coloniais por os portugueses e ingleses ahahahah vale tudo a imaginação é o nosso limite, eu quando abro a minha janela, não vejo Atlantic Pins(Pinheiros Bravos) mas sim couqueiros, mangueiras etc epah realmente a minha Bisavó sempre me disse as pessoas acreditam e vêm aquilo que querem na sua sabedoria popular tinha toda mas toda a razão.....



Você tem  problemas graves de incapacidade de interpretação.
Falou-se em plasticidade, não em vegetação espontânea.
E se é para falar de vegetação espontânea normalmente não se usa o pinheiro-bravo como exemplo.
Já leu Orlando Ribeiro ou não?





SocioMeteo disse:


> Influencias Atlanticas a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela só a Lupa lol quais Nazarés, Leirias enfim para não falar em Aveiro,Porto,Esposende,Braga Viana, agora influência subtropical está em todo o lado é isso as Sinagogas e as Mesquitas....Aqui no MeteoPt aprendo imenso com voces começo a ver o mundo de maneira diferente é sinagogas é mesquitas é mangueiras é couqueiros e Bananeiras LOL é isto Portugal depois queixam-se dos Filandeses gozarem conosco e olharem-nos de alto abaixo com umas mentes iluminadas destas nem vale a pena assumirmos como verdadeiros Europeus muito mais europeus que esses filandeses meio Russos.



~Mas vamos falar agora dos povos que vieram do exterior? Que importância isso tem para o tema? Também há negros em Portugal e isso torna o clima tropical em Portugal continental? Que eu saiba não.
Mais ontopic:
Uma coisa é influência atlântica, a outra é ter um clima temperado marítimo.
Coisas que podem ser até quase opostas, ironicamente.
Há desertos com influência atlântica, por exemplo  e  até climas tropicais.
Agora ter umaclima temperado marítimo isso já é outra coisa.


PS: Quanto aos finlandeses, isso é um assunto sem importância para o que estamos a falar. Por acaso conheço finlandeses, mas são muito simpáticos e nada complicados.


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Influencias Atlanticas a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela só a Lupa lol quais Nazarés, Leirias enfim para não falar em Aveiro,Porto,Esposende,Braga Viana, agora influência subtropical está em todo o lado é isso as Sinagogas e as Mesquitas....Aqui no MeteoPt aprendo imenso com voces começo a ver o mundo de maneira diferente é sinagogas é mesquitas é mangueiras é couqueiros e Bananeiras LOL é isto Portugal depois queixam-se dos Filandeses gozarem conosco e olharem-nos de alto abaixo com umas mentes iluminadas destas nem vale a pena assumirmos como verdadeiros Europeus muito mais europeus que esses filandeses meio Russos.



Por acaso conheço sinagogas e mesquitas com diversos praticantes. Mas não vou entrar sequer na discussão... Quando  se passa de diversidade climática para isto, e se continua a ver o mesmo nível baixo de argumentação, com risinhos, conversas que não tem nada a ver e os mais básicos fanatismos incoerentes e não documentados não vale mesmo a  pena...

Este tópico segue bem triste.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:05)

stormy disse:


> Há flora tropical e subtropical nas zonas referidas..logo, basta um argumento valido para validar a permissa.
> 
> O pinheiro bravo é especies introduzida no sul por se desenvolver rapidamente e ter um porte ideal para a construção naval..isso vem desde os descobrimentos.
> O pinheiro tipico do sul é o pinheiro manso..



LOL claro o Pinheiro Bravo foi introduzido no Sul porque o que é originario dessa região claro que é Couqueiros e Bananeiras ahahahah!!! Oh meu deus!!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:09)

vitamos disse:


> Por acaso conheço sinagogas e mesquitas com diversos praticantes. Mas não vou entrar sequer na discussão... Quando  se passa de diversidade climática para isto, e se continua a ver o mesmo nível baixo de argumentação, com risinhos, conversas que não tem nada a ver e os mais básicos fanatismos incoerentes e não documentados não vale mesmo a  pena...
> 
> Este tópico segue bem triste.



Incoerentes???? dizer que nunca vi e não conheço nenhuma sinegoga em Portugal!!! ou algum praticante???? LOL se isto é ser incoerente...quanto muito sou incomodo por quebrar uma serie de tabus e dizer umas verdades que muitos não querem Ouvir.....

Dizer que descedemos dos Visigodos dos Celtas ou dos Lusitanos é ser-se Fascista e Salazarista, o que está a dar é dizer-se que somos uma Mistura de Judeus e Arabes ai sim somos uns simpaticos e uns amiguinhos por amor de deus!!!!Não tenho saco para esse discurso politicamente correcto.... as verdades doem num pais que lida mal com ela....


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 16:10)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LOL claro o Pinheiro Bravo foi introduzido no Sul porque o que é originario dessa região claro que é Couqueiros e Bananeiras ahahahah!!! Oh meu deus!!!



O pinheiro bravo é uma especie com nenhuma exigencia climatica...as Bananeiras, os Abacateiros, as Canas de açucar, teem exigencias, e o facto de existirem num determinado local é util como proxy das condições bioclimaticas, ao contrario de especies de elevado grau de dispersão.

Isto é tal e qual os paleontologos determinarem os fosseis de facies..servem para determinar realidades pois são bons proxys das condições abioticas.


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:12)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LOL claro o Pinheiro Bravo foi introduzido no Sul porque o que é originario dessa região claro que é Couqueiros e Bananeiras ahahahah!!! Oh meu deus!!!



Estava-se a falar em plantas que se podem adaptar ao exterior, não em vegetação espontânea. Será que vão ser precisos anos para você entender a diferença?
E mais uma vez, o pinheiro-bravo não é exemplo de vegetação espontânea em muitas partes de Portugal.
Para falar nesta tema, poderiamos falar em carvalhos, por exemplo.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:13)

stormy disse:


> O pinheiro bravo +e uma especie com nenhuma exigencia climatica...as Bananeiras, os Abacateiros, as Canas de açucar, teem exigencias, e o facto de existirem num determinado local é util como proxy das condições bioclimaticas, ao contrario de especies de elevado grau de dispersão.
> 
> Isto é tal e qual os paleontologos determinarem os fosseis de facies..servem para determinar realidades pois são bons proxys das condições abioticas.



Nenhuma exigência climatica não é bem assim, em climas continentais ou 100%mediterranicos não existem Pinheiros Bravos(Atlantic Pines) mas sim outra especie de Pinheiros....


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:13)

vitamos disse:


> Por acaso conheço sinagogas e mesquitas com diversos praticantes. Mas não vou entrar sequer na discussão... Quando  se passa de diversidade climática para isto, e se continua a ver o mesmo nível baixo de argumentação, com risinhos, conversas que não tem nada a ver e os mais básicos fanatismos incoerentes e não documentados não vale mesmo a  pena...
> 
> Este tópico segue bem triste.



Concordo a 100%.


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nenhuma exigência climatica não é bem assim, em climas continentais ou 100%mediterranicos não existem Pinheiros Bravos(Atlantic Pines) mas sim outra especie de Pinheiros....



100% mediterrânicos? O que é isso?
O pinheiro-bravo cresce  praticamente em toda a Europa, sem problemas. Do Sul ao Norte, de Este a Oeste..
Será que para a bananeira é igual?


----------



## vitamos (4 Jun 2011 às 16:16)

stormy disse:


> O pinheiro bravo +e uma especie com nenhuma exigencia climatica...*as Bananeiras, os Abacateiros, as Canas de açucar, teem exigencias, e o facto de existirem num determinado local é util como proxy das condições bioclimaticas*, ao contrario de especies de elevado grau de dispersão.
> 
> Isto é tal e qual os paleontologos determinarem os fosseis de facies..servem para determinar realidades pois são bons proxys das condições abioticas.



A parte a negrito é o fundamental... É uma verdade "la palice". Não tem a ver com origens ou flora dominante... estamos a falar de espécies com exigências especificas e que se dão...

Mas é preferível risos e ataques de histeria. Debater temas seriamente é que não...

A verdade é que o SocioMeteo introduziu há tempos uma temática interessante sobre particularidades climáticas do nosso território... E em pouco tempo destruiu toda a sua possível argumentação séria com esta novela, com todo este chorrilho de "lol's" e "meu Deus" e temas que são completamente irrelevantes. É fanatismo sim... Fanatismo incoerente, não justificado. Assim é impossível debater ideias.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:19)

vitamos e para mim essa discussão das nossas origens historicas e geneticas fica terminada eu tenho a minha opinião e já a fundamentei com alguns factos e dados cientificos você e a generalidade de alguns Users aqui tem a vossa eu não concordo com a vossa, pois insistem em fazer da excepção a regra e vocês não concordam com a minha ok cada um fica com a sua, mas não é este o tema do Tópico, eu tenho as minhas posiões relativo a esse tema Portugal lida muito mal com as suas origens e desde do 25 de Abril para cá Portugal ficou com uns complexos historicos tremendos existem certos temas que não podem ser debatidos,entre os quais a Nivel até racial, cultural ou até religioso confude-se por vezes dizer-se as verdades com opiniões de extrema verdade, confude-se a pessoa assumir as suas origens mais remotas e ancestrais com posições de extrema direita, confunde-se muitas outras coisas!!Fiquemos por aqui falemos de meteorologia....


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:23)

SocioMeteo disse:


> vitamos e para mim essa discussão das nossas origens historicas e geneticas fica terminada eu tenho a minha opinião e já a fundamentei com alguns factos e dados cientificos você e a generalidade de alguns Users aqui tem a vossa eu não concordo com a vossa, pois insistem em fazer da excepção a regra e vocês não concordam com a minha ok cada um fica com a sua, mas não é este o tema do Tópico, eu tenho as minhas posiões relativo a esse tema Portugal lida muito mal com as suas origens e desde do 25 de Abril para cá Portugal ficou com uns complexos historicos tremendos existem certos temas que não podem ser debatidos,entre os quais a Nivel até racial, cultural ou até religioso confude-se por vezes dizer-se as verdades com opiniões de extrema verdade, confude-se a pessoa assumir as suas origens mais remotas e ancestrais com posições de extrema direita, confunde-se muitas outras coisas!!Fiquemos por aqui falemos de meteorologia....



Eu acho que para fazer uma resenha do que seriam os habitantes *originais  *de Portugal, teríamos que nos cingir à Arqueologia e Antropologia.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:24)

vitamos disse:


> A parte a negrito é o fundamental... É uma verdade "la palice". Não tem a ver com origens ou flora dominante... estamos a falar de espécies com exigências especificas e que se dão...
> 
> Mas é preferível risos e ataques de histeria. Debater temas seriamente é que não...
> 
> A verdade é que o SocioMeteo introduziu há tempos uma temática interessante sobre particularidades climáticas do nosso território... E em pouco tempo destruiu toda a sua possível argumentação séria com esta novela, com todo este chorrilho de "lol's" e "meu Deus" e temas que são completamente irrelevantes. É fanatismo sim... Fanatismo incoerente, não justificado. Assim é impossível debater ideias.



Fanatismo incoerente, não justificado???!!! Porque por ter as minhas opiniões e defende-las????? pensem um pouco e vejam de onde vem a intolerancia e já agora façam um apanhado de quem ofende quem e chama nomes aqui no Forum!! uma coisa é dizer Oh meu deus!!! e dizer:aahahahah!!!! Outra coisa são faltas de respeito e existem aqui 2 Users que o fazem constantemente....mas deixe lá isso não me estou a queixar apenas a defender-me mas falemos de climas e Meteoreologia é melhor e mais sensato


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 16:26)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Nenhuma exigência climatica não é bem assim, em climas continentais ou 100%mediterranicos não existem Pinheiros Bravos(Atlantic Pines) mas sim outra especie de Pinheiros....



Planta pinheiros bravos em Marrocos ou na Grecia, ou na Secilia e vê como se dão bem...agora..se meteres bananeiras no clima oceanico ou continental..vais ver o que lhes acontece

O pinheiro bravo só precisa de mais de 400mm/ano..de resto...tanto faz se está na austria ou em marrocos..


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:28)

belem disse:


> Eu acho que para fazer uma resenha do que seriam os habitantes *originais  *de Portugal, teríamos que nos cingir à Arqueologia e Antropologia.



Os habitantes Originarios de Portugal são so por exemplo na parte Oeste dos mais antigos e menos misturados de toda a Europa(mas depois do 25 de Abril passou-se a dizer exactamente o contrario) ha quem diga que os Celtas são mesmo Originarios da penisula Iberica ha quem pense que o homem de Neendertal existiu aqui até muito tempo depois de ter sido considerado extinto...mas não vamos debater isso porque não vale a pena...em 2004 o Marcador Genetico R1b deixou a comunidade cientifica de boca aberta descobriu que os Povos de Portugal/Galiza eram muito mais parecidos com os Irlandeses geneticamente que por exemplo com os Povos do Mediterraneo, quebrou-se um Mito do ponto de vista cientifico mas esse Mito está bem presente no senso comum que por razões politicas e de complexos historicos de um pais acorrentado ainda ao complexo colonial não se consegue nem se vai Libertar!!!
Nós somos Maus enquanto pais para nós proprios....


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:30)

stormy disse:


> Planta pinheiros bravos em Marrocos ou na Grecia, ou na Secilia e vê como se dão bem...agora..se meteres bananeiras no clima oceanico ou continental..vais ver o que lhes acontece
> 
> O pinheiro bravo só precisa de mais de 400mm/ano..de resto...tanto faz se está na austria ou em marrocos..



A bananeira ficava facilmente queimada nesses climas ( oceânico e continental).. 
E até os bolbos ficariam irremediavelmente perdidos.
Nas nossas ilhas, não são as diferentes espécies de carvalhos que são usadas nas associações fitoclimáticas, mas antes as espécies de loureiros.


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:35)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Os habitantes Originarios de Portugal são so por exemplo na parte Oeste dos mais antigos e menos misturados de toda a Europa(mas depois do 25 de Abril passou-se a dizer exactamente o contrario) ha quem diga que os Celtas são mesmo Originarios da penisula Iberica ha quem pense que o homem de Neendertal existiu aqui até muito tempo depois de ter sido considerado extinto...mas não vamos debater isso porque não vale a pena...em 2004 o Marcador Genetico R1b deixou a comunidade cientifica de boca aberta descobriu que os Povos de Portugal/Galiza eram muito mais parecidos com os Irlandeses geneticamente que por exemplo com os Povos do Mediterraneo, quebrou-se um Mito do ponto de vista cientifico mas esse Mito está bem presente no senso comum que por razões politicas e de complexos historicos de um pais acorrentado ainda ao complexo colonial não se consegue nem se vai Libertar!!!
> Nós somos Maus enquanto pais para nós proprios....



Pois, há quem diga isso e há quem diga aquilo.
As glaciações também deslocaram as populações das pessoas não terá sido?
Logo isso, não significa que os celtas ou seja quem for, venham da P. Ibérica. Podem ser pessoas, que vieram de outros lugares. Daí que novamente digo, são necessárias evidências arqueológicas e antropológicas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 16:36)

belem disse:


> A bananeira ficava facilmente queimada nesses climas ( oceânico e continental)..
> E até os bolbos ficariam irremediavelmente perdidos.
> Nas nossas ilhas, não são as diferentes espécies de carvalhos que são usadas nas associações fitoclimáticas, mas antes as espécies de loureiros.



Eu já aqui disse e volto a dizer para mim deveria existir um clima Galaico-Portugues e Cantabrio que fosse desde do sistema a Norte Sintra/Montejunto/Estrela até á região de Bordeus, e já disse o porquê de achar isso e alias esses fenómenos que o Belem e o Stormy se referem so acontecem devido ao caracter atlantico do Nosso clima por exemplo, mas como já disse aqui vou fazer um estudo e uma analise ha seria que será aqui publicada onde demonstro o porquê de defender este meu ponto de vista!!!


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 16:45)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Eu já aqui disse e volto a dizer para mim deveria existir um clima Galaico-Portugues e Cantabrio que fosse desde do sistema a Norte Sintra/Montejunto/Estrela até á região de Bordeus, e já disse o porquê de achar isso e alias esses fenómenos que o Belem e o Stormy se referem so acontecem devido ao caracter atlantico do Nosso clima por exemplo, mas como já disse aqui vou fazer um estudo e uma analise ha seria que será aqui publicada onde demonstro o porquê de defender este meu ponto de vista!!!



Ok, mas eu acho que nessa região Galaico-Portuguesa, Cantábrica e Aquitânica ( Bordéus), devem ser feitas subdivisões e o Alto Douro deve ser excluído, porque também está a norte do conjunto Montejunto/Estrela.
O Pek uma vez publicou aqui no forum o seu ponto de vista que me pareceu bastante bem conseguido. A ver se encontro e ponho aqui.
Parece-me que o mais perto que temos aqui em P. continental de um clima temperado marítimo propriamente dito, é nas montanhas do Norte Litoral.
Aveiro , Nazaré e Viana do Castelo, já têm meses secos, por isso merecem uma subdivisão à parte, não acha?


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 17:01)

belem disse:


> Ok, mas eu acho que nessa região Galaico-Portuguesa, Cantábrica e Aquitânica ( Bordéus), devem ser feitas subdivisões e o Alto Douro deve ser excluído, porque também está a norte do conjunto Montejunto/Estrela.
> O Pek uma vez publicou aqui no forum o seu ponto de vista que me pareceu bastante bem conseguido. A ver se encontro e ponho aqui.
> Parece-me que o mais perto que temos aqui em P. continental de um clima temperado marítimo propriamente dito, é nas montanhas do Norte Litoral.
> Aveiro , Nazaré e Viana do Castelo, já têm meses secos, por isso merecem uma subdivisão à parte, não acha?



fogo Belem parece que escrevo chinês!!! para mim na minha opinião o facto de em Portugal existir a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela 2 meses secos para mim isso é um proMENOR E  não um proMaior entende...acho que lá apenas por no Porto e em Braga ou em Aveiro chover menos 20 mm em media em Julho e Agosto quem em Bordeus ou Gijon mas depois terem quase os outros pontos iguais isso para mim não é suficiente para diferenciar um clima,alias acho o clima de Bordeus muito mais parecido e identico ao clima do Porto ou de Aveiro do que por exemplo com o clima de Amestedrão de Bergen ou Copenhaga e de acordo com a classificação climatica eles são o mesmo tipo de clima mas de acordo com a classificação climatica o Porto tem o clima igual ao interior da Turquia por exemplo mas tem um clima diferente de Bilbau ou Santander.....
eu para mim deveria existir um tipo de clima Galaico/Cantabrio que iria desde de a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela até á região de Bordeus e que se iria subdividir em 2 tipos:
a)Galaico portugues: abrangendo centro/Norte de Portugal/galiza e Oeste das Asturias e;
b)Cantabrio:abragendo Cantabria,Pais Basco,Navarra e região de Bordeus....

Mas ambos seriam um tipo de clima que subdividia em 2 devido ao facto de no tipo b) os Invernos e as temperaturas baixas são maiores que não região Galaica ou portuguesa:


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 17:14)

SocioMeteo disse:


> fogo Belem parece que escrevo chinês!!!



Eu tenho a minha opinião e você tem a sua, deixe de ser tão arrogante.
Eu não estava a fazer uma resenha da sua opinião, estava também a dar a minha.



SocioMeteo disse:


> para mim na minha opinião o facto de em Portugal existir a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela 2 meses secos para mim isso é um proMENOR E  não um proMaior entende...acho que lá apenas por no Porto e em Braga ou em Aveiro chover menos 20 mm em media em Julho e Agosto quem em Bordeus ou Gijon mas depois terem quase os outros pontos iguais isso para mim não é suficiente para diferenciar um clima,alias acho o clima de Bordeus muito mais parecido e identico ao clima do Porto ou de Aveiro do que por exemplo com o clima de Amestedrão de Bergen ou Copenhaga e de acordo com a classificação climatica eles são o mesmo tipo de clima mas de acordo com a classificação climatica o Porto tem o clima igual ao interior da Turquia por exemplo mas tem um clima diferente de Bilbau ou Santander.....
> eu para mim deveria existir um tipo de clima Galaico/Cantabrio que iria desde de a Norte do sistema Montejunto Estrela até á região de Bordeus e que se iria subdividir em 2 tipos:
> a)Galaico portugues: abrangendo centro/Norte de Portugal/galiza e Oeste das Asturias e;
> b)Cantabrio:abragendo Cantabria,Pais Basco,Navarra e região de Bordeus....
> ...



Pois é a sua opinião.
Eu acho que deviamos olhar também para a vegetação climácica.
Para alguns autores ( cientistas...) 2 meses secos fazem toda a diferença, enquanto para si, são as temperaturas de inverno, certo?
Na minha opinião, ambos aspectos devem ser tidos em conta assim como a vegetação.
O sobreiro estende-se até ao Minho ( talvez até certas partes da Galiza, mas não conheço, por isso não falo), por exemplo. Eventualmente o roble domina, mas o sobreiro estende-se até essa zona.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 17:22)

belem disse:


> Eu tenho a minha opinião e você tem a sua, deixe de ser tão arrogante.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Podemos ir por ai....faz-se vinho em Bordeus, e o melhor vinho espanhol La Rioja é na região do Pais Basco/Navarra por exemplo e não se faz vinho na Holanda ou na Dinamarca  alias o maior Pinhal de Altantic Pines(Pinheiro Bravo) é em Bordeus eu iria 100% por ai.... aliás ai concordo plenamente consigo, claro que as diferenças existem eu baseou-me é numa premissa são muito mais os aspectos em comum que aqueles que os que o separam!!!!!
Claro voce tem a sua opinião e eu tenho a minha não a quero impor a ninguem mas tambem não permito que mudem a minha so isso......

e não é so por o valor da temperatura no Inverno é por isto:

temperatura media anual:Braga:14º;Bordeus:13,3º
percipitação anual:1000-1500mm
distribuição da percipitação
forma e concentração da percipitação: chuva torrencial identica neste espaço geografico;
dias de Inverno com sol que podem chegar aos 17º graus(Em Bordeus é muito comum tambem isso é impossivel na Holanda)
temperatura que pode chegar aos 40º graus


é muito mais os aspectos em comum

a unica coisa que os separa é essa formalidade de 1,2 meses secos para mim é um pro bem menor;

ah é os dias de chuva por ano tambem são bem identicos!!!


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2011 às 17:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Podemos ir por ai....faz-se vinho em Bordeus, e o melhor vinho espanhol La Rioja é na região do Pais Basco/Navarra por exemplo e não se faz vinho na Holanda ou na Dinamarca  alias o maior Pinhal de Altantic Pines(Pinheiro Bravo) é em Bordeus eu iria 100% por ai.... aliás ai concordo plenamente consigo, claro que as diferenças existem eu baseou-me é numa premissa são muito mais os aspectos em comum que aqueles que os que o separam!!!!!
> Claro voce tem a sua opinião e eu tenho a minha não a quero impor a ninguem mas tambem não permito que mudem a minha so isso......



Eu mais que ter a minha opinião e querer protegê-la dos outros, procuro é aprender e tentar aperfeiçoar o meu conhecimento.





SocioMeteo disse:


> e não é so por o valor da temperatura no Inverno é por isto:
> 
> temperatura media anual:Braga:14º;Bordeus:13,3º
> percipitação anual:1000-1500mm
> ...



Para mim todos os fatores são para ser tidos em conta.
E a distribuição de temperaturas, não é assim tão semelhante entre todas essas regiões. 
Precisaria de numerosos dados e de fazer o cruzamento de diferentes variáveis para chegar a alguma conclusão.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 18:07)

A norte do sistema montanhoso sintra-Estrela, SocioMeteo??
E o interior? e o vale do douro e terras baixas? e as serras mais altas?
Para você isto é tudo uniforme ou quê

Essa defenição Galaico-Portuguesa é algo que varios autores já descreveram..e que eu até concordo.
Mas não se pode generalizar.

Eu acho que uma faixa costeira a norte do cabo raso até ao Porto ainda não se tem caracteristicas oceanicas tão notorias, o mesmo se passa no interior, onde o clima Mediterraneo de caracter continental é bem acentuado, tal como na restante meseta.

A transição Sul-Norte não é imediata após o sistema montanhoso, embora este seja um marco muito significativo no inicio dessa transição.

Quanto á questão de Braga, há que ver que a EMA está numa posição num vale que favorece as noites frias tal como Leiria, e isso não é necessariamente representativo de toda a região.

Isto é muito mais complicado do que se julga..espero que haja bom senso e noção disso..
Uma coisa é discutir, outra é afirmar categoricamente sem olhar a argumentação cientifica e razoavel.

Há que atentar á escala e á complexidade...uma coisa é dividir a nivel microclimatico...com escalas de 10 por 10km e com muita analise bioclimatica, outra é fazer um racicionio mais geral, como eu mesmo ja fiz neste topico, e outra é pegar em dois ou tres factores e fazer um mapazito para livros dos putos do 5º ano..


----------



## Skizzo (4 Jun 2011 às 18:15)

o que eu encontrei online num quizz:

Mediterranean - mainland Portugal, Madeira, Azores [Csa/Csb]
Maritime Temperate/Oceanic - Azores, mailand Portugal (Gerês) [Cfb]
Humid Subtropical - Azores (Corvo) [Cfa]
Steppe/Semi-arid - Madeira (Porto Santo) [BSh]
Desert/Arid - Madeira (Savage Islands) [BWh]


O que acham desta classificação?


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2011 às 18:18)

Há factores que são considerados por vários especialistas como limiares climáticos. Um desses limiares é a existência de meses secos no verão, normalmente um dos aspectos mais importantes para atribuir a classificação de clima mediterrâneo. Um outro limiar, este utilizado na classificação climática de Trewartha, é o número de meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC. Para Trewartha, mais de 7 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC é considerado clima subtropical. Menos que isso será já considerado clima temperado.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 18:19)

stormy disse:


> A norte do sistema montanhoso sintra-Estrela, SocioMeteo??
> E o interior? e o vale do douro e terras baixas? e as serras mais altas?
> Para você isto é tudo uniforme ou quê
> 
> ...



Concordo ha especificidades obviamente por exemplo a zona da Serra da Estrela mantem os traços atlanticos muito mais vincados que por exemplo a chamada Terra Quente mais a Norte no Alto-Douro, ou como acontece na Galiza e Leon onde por exemplo Leon tem já poucos traços atlanticos já com uma miuto reduzida pluviosidade....totalmente de acordo consigo....refiro-me principalmente á faixa Oeste e Ocidental.


----------



## SocioMeteo (4 Jun 2011 às 18:23)

Cotundo continuou achar que esta zona Geografica tem espificidades unicas que poderiam fazer com que existisse condições para a definição de um clima, penso que Bordeus tem muito mais a comum com o clima de Braga ou Porto ou Viana do que com Amesterdão e Copenhaga;

continua-se ignorar isto:
temperatura media anual:Braga:14º;Bordeus:13,3º
percipitação anual:1000-1500mm
distribuição da percipitação
forma e concentração da percipitação: chuva torrencial identica neste espaço geografico;
dias de Inverno com sol que podem chegar aos 17º graus(Em Bordeus é muito comum tambem isso é impossivel na Holanda)
temperatura que pode chegar aos 40º graus

isto é impossivel na Holanda,Belgica,Irlanda,etc

para valorizar apenas isto:
2 meses secos(que nem sempre o são)
menos 20 mm de percipitação face a Bordeus nesses meses.


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2011 às 18:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Cotundo continuou achar que esta zona Geografica tem espificidades unicas que poderiam fazer com que existisse condições para a definição de um clima, penso que Bordeus tem muito mais a comum com o clima de Braga ou Porto ou Viana do que com Amesterdão e Copenhaga;
> 
> continua-se ignorar isto:
> temperatura media anual:Braga:14º;Bordeus:13,3º
> ...




A media anual não é um factor que defina um clima.
Teres um Inverno frio em bordeus, um verão mais curto e menos quente, e muito mais chuva distribuida mais equitivamente pelo ano, é muito mais  preponderante no que toca a diferenciações climaticas.

O clima oceanico que tens nas cotas medias dos açores tambem nada tem a ver com o que se faz sentir em amsterdão...não pelas medias anuais, mas porque nos açores chove mais, os invernos são muito mais quentes e os verões mais curtos e amenos.
Portanto..não há dois locais iguais..e querer padronizar tudo é uma utopia.


----------



## Dan (4 Jun 2011 às 18:48)

Segundo a classificação de Köppen–Geiger
Braga Csb	
Bordéus Cfb

Nesta classificação a separação é feita pela existência em Braga de dois meses secos e em Bordéus não. 

Segundo a classificação de Trewartha
Braga Crb
Bordéus DOb

Nesta classificação não é valorizada a redução de precipitação no verão, mas o autor separa as duas localidades considerando Braga como subtropical (mais de 7 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC) e Bordéus como temperada (até 7 meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC).


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jun 2011 às 05:07)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Os habitantes Originarios de Portugal são so por exemplo na parte Oeste dos mais antigos e menos misturados de toda a Europa(mas depois do 25 de Abril passou-se a dizer exactamente o contrario) ha quem diga que os Celtas são mesmo Originarios da penisula Iberica ha quem pense que o homem de Neendertal existiu aqui até muito tempo depois de ter sido considerado extinto...mas não vamos debater isso porque não vale a pena...em 2004 o Marcador Genetico R1b deixou a comunidade cientifica de boca aberta descobriu que os Povos de Portugal/Galiza eram muito mais parecidos com os Irlandeses geneticamente que por exemplo com os Povos do Mediterraneo, quebrou-se um Mito do ponto de vista cientifico mas esse Mito está bem presente no senso comum que por razões politicas e de complexos historicos de um pais acorrentado ainda ao complexo colonial não se consegue nem se vai Libertar!!!
> Nós somos Maus enquanto pais para nós proprios....




Lamento que nao esta dicindo a verdade. Os marcadores geneticos mostram que Portugal e Espanha, especialmente o sul, mas tambem o norte, sao mais parecidos com os italianos que com os irlandeses. O senhor vive uma fantasia na que somente ha sangue celta nos habitantes do nordeste da peninsula iberica. A genetica ja demostrou que nao é certo.
O diagrama de marcadores geneticos em porcentagem de portugal e Espanha é indiscutivelmente mais parecido ao de Italia que ao de Irlanda. Se por teimosia ou racismo nao quere aceptar o resultado cientifico, é o seu problema, mas nao engane os demais.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 10:56)

Ferreiro disse:


> Lamento que nao esta dicindo a verdade. Os marcadores geneticos mostram que Portugal e Espanha, especialmente o sul, mas tambem o norte, sao mais parecidos com os italianos que com os irlandeses. O senhor vive uma fantasia na que somente ha sangue celta nos habitantes do nordeste da peninsula iberica. A genetica ja demostrou que nao é certo.
> O diagrama de marcadores geneticos em porcentagem de portugal e Espanha é indiscutivelmente mais parecido ao de Italia que ao de Irlanda. Se por teimosia ou racismo nao quere aceptar o resultado cientifico, é o seu problema, mas nao engane os demais.



1ºTenha atenção a quem chama Racista, a Boa Educação e as Boas Maneiras não tem preço se o os seus Pais não lhe deram educação então deveria aprende-la sozinho, sou muito mais tolerante e respeitador e menos discriminatório que o Senhor Ferreiro por exemplo;
2º Aprenda a viver e conviver com as opiniões dos outros mesmo que não sejam a sua;
3ºConheço bem a sua Terra Galiza e a sua terra Galiza tem tudo mas tudo menos de Mediterrânea cultural, social,geograficamente,metereologicamente,etc etc e a Galiza é a região espanhola mais parecida com Portugal ou tambem vai negar isso???
4ºO que disse aqui e as comparações que fiz com Itália foi com a Sicília e depois com a Grécia caso não tenha reparado como outros povos do Mediterrâneo e estou totalmente correcto e mesmo com Italia o seu Gráfico demonstra:
a) que so na penisula Ibérica o marcador Genético R1b é o predominante ou seja superior a 50% e no Norte e Oeste chega aos 80% e isso so acontece na Irlanda no resto do sul da europa não o é alias com a Grecia as diferenças são assustadoras por exemplo;
5º Viver num mundo de fantasia é encarar as influencias Celticas na Península Ibérica principalmente a Norte e Centro Oeste como a influencia Predominante??? é isso que é viver num Mundo de Fantasia??? o que não é viver num mundo é dizer que a influencia Moura e Sefarditas é que é determinante e marcante????? é isto que é ser racista:????

 é isto que é ser Racista???!!!:


[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS14h36N9-E"]YouTube        - ‪celtic nations‬&rlm;[/ame]


quer queira quer não NENHUM PAIS NO SUL DA EUROPA TEM UMA MARCA GENETICA R1B COMO os Povos Ibericos nenhum, como o seu Gráfico o demonstra:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/R1b-map.JPG

VOCES NEGAM ISTO????

é nisto que me baseou....não gosta não olhe!!!

e relativo ao seu Gráfico não o interpreto assim aliás o que ele demonstra é que o Norte da Península Ibérica tem mais pontos em comum com a Irlanda do que com a Itália ou então é mesmo ela por ela e então se tivesse ai o Gráfico da Sicília seria assustador as diferenças.

O que prova aqui o seu gráfico de forma clara é que os POVOS IBERICOS OCIDENTAIS SÃO MAIS PARECIDOS COM OS IRLANDESES DO QUE COM OS GREGOS E OUTRAS REGIÕES DO MEDITERRANEO INCLUINDO A SECILIA ISSO É MAIS CLARO QUE A AGUA!!!
a predominância do marcador Genético R1b na península Ibérica(Mais na zona Ocidental) é o predominante o MARIORITÁRIO facto que não acontece nos países do Mediterrâneo;

E AINDA NÃO ENTENDI O PORQUÊ DE O GOSTAR OU APRECIAR A CULTURA CELTA  E REFERIR A SUA INFLUENCIA DETERMINANTE NO OESTE DA PENISULA IBERICA PODE SER RACISMO????

NÃO ENTENDO PORQUE GOSTAR DO POVO IRLANDÊS OU DA IRLANDA E VER OS PONTOS EM COMUM COM PORTUGAL OU GALIZA OU ASTURIAS É RACISMO?????

ALIAS O POVO IRLANDÊS e os Povos celtas NEM é alto....nem é todo Louro tal e qual como aqui no Norte da Penisula Iberica,alias os Portugueses,galegos e Irlandeses são os povos mais pequenos em média na Europa??' os Gregos e Turcos são muito mais altos por exemplo.....a Irlanda nunca foi um pais colonizador até foi muito opremido pelo Reino Unido não entendo essa associação de gostar e promover a cultura celta é Racismo alguem me pode explicar???' ou para não se ser racista é necessario viver num Mundo de Fantasia e de Mentira e promover e olhar apenas os traços Mouros e sefarditas mesmo que esses sejam totalmente minoritários ou até irrelevantes seja cultural como geneticamente??? é que para esse Peditório não contem comigo!!!!  

Tolerância e Liberdade de expressão!!!!


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2011 às 11:27)

SocioMeteo disse:


> continua-se ignorar isto:
> temperatura media anual:*Braga*:14º;*Bordeus*:13,3º
> percipitação anual:*1000-1500mm
> *




De onde foi buscar esses dados erróneos? 

A Precipitação média anual de Bordeaux é *aproximadamente* ~*868 mm*






E a Precipitação média Anual de Braga é: *1465.7 mm*.

Até Viana do Castelo, Porto, Viseu, Vila Real, Aveiro têm uma média superior a Bordeaux. E não só. Portalegre tem uma média anual de precipitação similar a Bordeaux.


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2011 às 11:36)

João Soares disse:


> [/B]
> 
> De onde foi buscar esses dados erróneos?
> 
> ...



Precisamente..o NW de Portugal tem uma especificidade interessante, que é o grande volume de precipitação media anual, a que se juntam temperaturas amenas o ano todo...
Tal tambem ocorre na vertente W da Sierra nevada..local de clima ameno, mais quente até que o NW, mas com precipitações de até 2000mm/ano.
E na Serra de monchique idem...cerca de 1400mm/ano com medias anuais de uns 14º.

Estas regiões teem grande parte da sua precipitação no Inverno, e tambem no outono e primavera, sendo que nestas duas estações há o predominio convectivo, pois as serras são bons triggers de convecção.
A aglomeração de praticamente toda a chuva em 7 ou 8 meses, e dado o caracter torrencial da mesma, o verão seco e com temperaturas moderadamente altas e a insolação, fazem com que apesar da chuva abundante haja sempre algum stress hidrico, nomeadamente estival.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 11:43)

stormy disse:


> Precisamente..o NW de Portugal tem uma especificidade interessante, que é o grande volume de precipitação media anual, a que se juntam temperaturas amenas o ano todo...
> Tal tambem ocorre na vertente W da Sierra nevada..local de clima ameno, mais quente até que o NW, mas com precipitações de até 2000mm/ano.
> E na Serra de monchique idem...cerca de 1400mm/ano com medias anuais de uns 14º.
> 
> ...



7,8 meses??? Braga????? os unicos meses onde chove menos em Braga é Julho e Agosto nos restos dos meses chove em media sempre bem sempre acima dos 50mm....temperaturas amenas??' então como explica que a temperatura media anual em Bordeus seja quase identica ha de Braga? respode-me a pergunta pff....


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 11:44)

João Soares disse:


> [/B]
> 
> De onde foi buscar esses dados erróneos?
> 
> ...



ok enganei-me em 100 mm 

mas porque não corrigiu os outros dados que enunciei????

temperatura media anual:Braga:14º;Bordeus:13,3º
percipitação anual:1000-1500mm
distribuição da percipitação
forma e concentração da percipitação: chuva torrencial identica neste espaço geografico;
dias de Inverno com sol que podem chegar aos 17º graus(Em Bordeus é muito comum tambem isso é impossivel na Holanda)
temperatura que pode chegar aos 40º graus

isto é impossivel na Holanda,Belgica,Irlanda,etc


----------



## João Soares (5 Jun 2011 às 11:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ok enganei-me em 100 mm
> 
> mas porque não corrigiu os outros dados que enunciei????
> 
> ...



Sou seu professor, agora? 

Recebo 100€/min.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 11:56)

João Soares disse:


> Sou seu professor, agora?
> 
> Recebo 100€/min.



foi a melhor resposta que poderias dar.... LOL


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2011 às 12:29)

O pinheiro-bravo só é espontâneo nas áreas arenosas do Noroeste. O pinheiro-manso era espontâneo, originalmente, até ao cabo Mondego, existindo depois uma zona de transição entre os dois pinheiros até à ria de Aveiro.

O pinheiro-bravo existe, por exemplo, no pinhal da Mata de Dunas Litorais de Monte Gordo, como espécie introduzida há mais de 100 anos, e os pinheiros por lá não se dão bem, muitos estão doentes, crescem pouco e lentamente, e morrem imensos. Há planos para que seja feita a replantação da mata com pinheiro-manso, mas nunca avançaram.


----------



## Dan (5 Jun 2011 às 12:42)

SocioMeteo disse:


> 7,8 meses??? Braga????? os unicos meses onde chove menos em Braga é Julho e Agosto nos restos dos meses chove em media sempre bem sempre acima dos 50mm....temperaturas amenas??' então como explica que a temperatura media anual em Bordeus seja quase identica ha de Braga? respode-me a pergunta pff....



Aqui estão os dados de duas estações climatológicas, uma em Braga e outra em Bordéus. O período em análise é o mesmo (1971-2000).






Não são assim tão idênticos. A diferença entre as duas é mais de 1ºC na temperatura média anual. Também Braga tem mais meses com temperatura média superior a 10ºC.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jun 2011 às 12:46)

SocioMeteo disse:


> ok enganei-me em 100 mm
> 
> mas porque não corrigiu os outros dados que enunciei????
> 
> ...




Mas é possivel na Italia, na Grecia, Turquia...
Frosinone, Italia, cidade a 185 metros e 41º de latitude norte (o mesmo que Braga), muito perto de Napoli e Roma. Dados oficiais:
http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(244)Frosinone.pdf
Temperatura media anual: 14,2ºC
Precipitaçao anual 1226 mm
Distribuçao da precipitaçao identica a Braga: maximo no outono-inverno (192 mm en novembro), minimo no verao (41 mm en xulho). 
Dias de sol en inverno que pode chegar aos 17ºC e de verão que pode chegar aos 40ºC.
Todo identico á Braga!!!

Há uma grande quantidade de cidades con dados semelhantes nas fachadas occidentais de Italia, Montenegro, Albania, Turquía. Incluso em Grecia:
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Ioannina

Pois bem, Frosinone é claramente clima mediterraneo. Ja esta a ver que a sua maneira de determinar un clima e completamente erronea.

O clima do norte de Portugal, como o de norte de España, é de transiçao entre o mediterraneo e o oceanico. Nao pode ser mediterraneo puro porque carece de calor no verão, e nao pode ser oceanico puro porque carece de precipitaçao no verão.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 14:35)

Dan disse:


> Aqui estão os dados de duas estações climatológicas, uma em Braga e outra em Bordéus. O período em análise é o mesmo (1971-2000).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não são identicos??? sim o que é identico é o clima de Bergen,Amesterdão ou Copenhaga com Bordeus, mas com o clima de Braga já são totalmente o oposto ahaha e já agora o clima do interior da Turquia é Csb igual ao do Porto são identiquissimos começando pela percipitação 300mm no interior da Turquia para 1100mm no Porto a temperatura tambem é identica no inverno então -25 graus no interior da turquia tal e qual as temperat. do Porto, enfim a unica coisa igual é ambas terem um verão fresco e seco que fazem o tipo de Csb..... LOL não compro estas definições Koppen e contesto-as e se existir aqui algum climatologo ou algum metereologista com formação academica superior nessa area com voz activa na sociedade notoriedade etc peguem nisto pk isto tem pernas para andar não sou egoista nem registei a ideia:

clima galaico/ cantabrio de coimbra a Bordeus que subdividi-se em 2:
subclima galaico-portugues-1,2 meses secos, temperatura de inverno um pouco mais amena;
subclima cantabrio- 1 ou 0 mes secos,temperatura de de inverno mais fria;

o clima de traansição passava a ser um verdadeiro clima se alguem decidiu dar o nome a um clima mediterraneo porque não dar a um clima galaico/cantabrio???? com muito mais aspectos que os juntam do que aqueles que os separam?????


----------



## duero (5 Jun 2011 às 14:46)

Nao conhecia eses dados, mais acredito que en temperaturas sim é bastante semelhante.

Os dois meses de mais de Braga por cima de 10 graus acho que sao enganhosos, pois en Marzo Braga ten só 0'9 graus mais, e en Novembre 1'3 graus mais.

En temperaturas eu vejo mais parecido Burdeus e Braga que Burdeus e Copenhaga, onde Janeiro ten 0ºC e o verao fica por 17 graus.

A grande diferencia sao as precipitaçoes de Julho e Agosto.

Mais acredito que Burdeus tambén ten moita influencia mediterranea, a propia distribuçao das precipitaçoes a longo do ano é mediterranea.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 14:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Mas é possivel na Italia, na Grecia, Turquia...
> Frosinone, Italia, cidade a 185 metros e 41º de latitude norte (o mesmo que Braga), muito perto de Napoli e Roma. Dados oficiais:
> http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(244)Frosinone.pdf
> Temperatura media anual: 14,2ºC
> ...



Não deixa de ter razão...mas são casos isolados nesses espaços geograficos aqui existe um padrão comum em grandes espaços geograficos....como vê não tenho nenhum problema em dar razão seja a quem for quando os comentarios são fundamentados em factos.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2011 às 14:54)

O caro não deve ter um QI muito elevado, perdoe a sinceridade. Já aqui escrevi que essa definição de clima lusitano ou galaico-lusitano que o Rtinga julga ter descoberto já existiu no passado, pois no século XX alguns autores que se dedicaram a estudar o nosso clima nomearam como clima lusitano aquele que era encontrado em boa parte da Galiza, Norte e Centro de Portugal, com todas as características já amplamente discutidas. Mas por alguma razão essa classificação foi abandonada e posta de parte, substituída pela de Kopper.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 15:09)

frederico disse:


> O caro não deve ter um QI muito elevado, perdoe a sinceridade. Já aqui escrevi que essa definição de clima lusitano ou galaico-lusitano que o Rtinga julga ter descoberto já existiu no passado, pois no século XX alguns autores que se dedicaram a estudar o nosso clima nomearam como clima lusitano aquele que era encontrado em boa parte da Galiza, Norte e Centro de Portugal, com todas as características já amplamente discutidas. Mas por alguma razão essa classificação foi abandonada e posta de parte, substituída pela de Kopper.



sim aquela classificação que diz que o clima do Porto é igual ao do interior da Turquia certo? ambos Csbs?

mas tem sempre a necessidade de faltar ao respeito e fazer comentarios deprecriativos da minha pessoa???? é assim que acha que consegue expor os seus pontos de vista?:
veja bem o que já disse aqui no forum da minha pessoa:
arrogante
falta de QI
demagogo

epah quer chamar-me mais alguma coisa? é quem fica mal na fotografia não sou eu porque até a data não faltei ao respeito a nenhum User.... já o Frederico juntamente com o Costa é umas atras das outras....

e para todos os efeitos tenho o direito de discordar da classificação climatica de Kopper???
tenho o direito de expor os meus pontos de vista e fundamenta-los????

digo o mesmo que disse ao Sr.Costa não é por me faltar ao respeito em sucessivas faltas de educação e má criação que irei-lhe responder a letra...porque sei o que pretende é que eu perca a cabeça e diga uma outra asneira aqui para assim terem legitimidade para me banirem do forum mas estão a perder o vosso tempo, porque o meu QI consengue dar a volta ás suas faltas de educação desagradaveis e basicas...

Nota: a ciencia pode ser revista e alterada e questionada!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jun 2011 às 15:34)

Deixemos este debate de Genetica. Nao é adecuado para um foro de meteorología. Há outros foros mais apropiados.

Eu o que vejo coa classificaçao Koppen é que Portugal está dividado en duas metades: a metade sur é csa (clima mediterraneo), e a metade norte é csb (clima de transiçao entre mediterraneo e oceanico).





Nao estou de acordo coa superficie de clima oceanico (cor verde) em Espanha, esta sobredimensionada. Abarca provincias de Burgos, Navarra, e outras que nao sao humidas em absoluto. O clima oceanico em Espanha somente abarca uma estreita faixa da costa cantabrica. Mas comprendo que estes mapas simplificam muito as cousas. Estes mapas sao válidos para facerse uma idea geral, nao sao válidos para localismos.

A mesma historia na costa Oeste dos Estados Unidos: California é csa, Oregon e Washington (incluso Vancouver, Canada) sao csb.


----------



## frederico (5 Jun 2011 às 16:01)

O primeira mapa, da Europa, no que concerne à PI, está mauzinho...


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 16:04)

Ferreiro disse:


> Deixemos este debate de Genetica. Nao é adecuado para um foro de meteorología. Há outros foros mais apropiados.
> 
> Eu o que vejo coa classificaçao Koppen é que Portugal está dividado en duas metades: a metade sur é csa (clima mediterraneo), e a metade norte é csb (clima de transiçao entre mediterraneo e oceanico).
> 
> ...



Sim existe pontos de facto em comum com a costa atlantica Ibérica e a costa Oeste Americana,mas tambem algumas diferenças por exemplo as amplitudes termicas e inversão termicas são menores na Costa da California os Invernos tem temperaturas mais altas mas o verão tambem é menos quente, a percipitação na Costa americana é bem menor:São francisco 500mm Porto 1100mm por exemplo, mas aqui até acabo por concordar um pouco com adefinição do mesmo tipo de clima.
O que tenho dificuldade em entender e aceitar é que Kopper diga que Corunha ou Braga ou Ourense tenham o mesmo tipo de clima CSB que o interior da Turquia com temperaturas de -25ºgraus e percipitação anual de 300mm e diga depois que Corunha,Braga ou Ourense tenham um clima diferente que Bilbau,Gijon ou Bordeus só porque tem 1,2 meses com menos percipitação.


----------



## Ferreiro (5 Jun 2011 às 16:12)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Sim existe pontos de facto em comum com a costa atlantica Ibérica e a costa Oeste Americana,mas tambem algumas diferenças por exemplo as amplitudes termicas e inversão termicas são menores na Costa da California os Invernos tem temperaturas mais altas mas o verão tambem é menos quente, a percipitação na Costa americana é bem menor:São francisco 500mm Porto 1100mm por exemplo, mas aqui até acabo por concordar um pouco com adefinição do mesmo tipo de clima.
> O que tenho dificuldade em entender e aceitar é que Kopper diga que Corunha ou Braga ou Ourense tenham o mesmo tipo de clima CSB que o interior da Turquia com temperaturas de -25ºgraus e percipitação anual de 300mm e diga depois que Corunha,Braga ou Ourense tenham um clima diferente que Bilbau,Gijon ou Bordeus só porque tem 1,2 meses com menos percipitação.



Eu não vejo clima CSB no interior de Turquia na classificaçao de Koppen. O clima que há no interior de turquia é BSK e tambem climas mais continentales da letra D.


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 16:46)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu não vejo clima CSB no interior de Turquia na classificaçao de Koppen. O clima que há no interior de turquia é BSK e tambem climas mais continentales da letra D.





veja com atenção:
http://library.kiwix.org:4213/I/250px-Europe_Koppen_Map.png


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2011 às 16:50)

Rivaz Martinez juntou diversas variáveis na sua classificação:







P. continental e Madeira ( assim como Espanha, etc...)






Açores


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 16:59)

belem disse:


> Rivaz Martinez juntou diversas variáveis na sua classificação:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Não concordo minimamente Belem este sr. Martinez ignora a influencia atlantica em Portugal, não consigo entender como Leiria,Figueira da Foz,Nazaré,Penice(região Oeste) possam ter o mesmo tipo de clima de Palermo,Malaga, Alicante ou Canarias o unico criterio que este sr. Martinez se baseou deve ter sido as temperaturas de Inverno, ignorando depois tudo o resto.


----------



## belem (5 Jun 2011 às 17:22)

Eu não tenho nada a dizer, porque ainda não estudei a fundo este mapa.
Mas antes de o sociometeo comentar, primeiro deveria ler quais as definições que foram usadas e o porquê, não?
Essas regiões que fala, são todas termomediterrânicas, segundo Rivaz- Martinez.
Penso que se deveria confrontar todas as teorias científicas e tentar fazer uma análise profunda a variados aspectos.
Neste momento, não me parece que hajam condições para fazer um mapa climático para Portugal, totalmente completo ( com microclimas e tudo), mas existem algumas coisas que já me vão parecendo claras.


----------



## stormy (5 Jun 2011 às 19:50)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Não concordo minimamente Belem este sr. Martinez ignora a influencia atlantica em Portugal, não consigo entender como Leiria,Figueira da Foz,Nazaré,Penice(região Oeste) possam ter o mesmo tipo de clima de Palermo,Malaga, Alicante ou Canarias o unico criterio que este sr. Martinez se baseou deve ter sido as temperaturas de Inverno, ignorando depois tudo o resto.



Nas canarias não é TM, repare bem no mapa, só aparece TM nas canarias como segundo patamar bioclimatico!
Tambem Leiria não é TM, só uma faixa estreita muito curta no litoral entre o cabo raso e o cabo mondego, e depois o litoral a sul de lisboa, que tens invernos dos mais quentes da Europa e verões longos e secos, mais amenos quando junto ao mar, mas com 5/6 meses com Tmed>18 e só 3 ou 4 com Tmed<15º.
 O litoral da zona oeste tambem me deixa algumas duvidas..mas de modo geral a classificação de Rivaz-Martinez é muito completa, tal como a de Trewartha.

O interior da Turqui não tem clima CSB...não percebo porque mentiu..

Quanto ao clima lusitano-galaico...é uma divisão que já foi efectuada, mas que foi substituida por Koppen...penso que você tem razão ao comparar Braga com Bordeus, mas há que ter atenção aos criterios.
No que toca á divisão lusitano-galaica, como faixa transitoria entre os climas mediterraneos e oceanicos do SW Europeu, eu concordo, mas repudia-me a sua atitude de subversão do que se diz, fraco espirito cientifico e continuadas mentiras.
Será que não pode lançar uma ideia sem ter de mentir ou ser agressivo??


----------



## SocioMeteo (5 Jun 2011 às 23:55)

stormy disse:


> Nas canarias não é TM, repare bem no mapa, só aparece TM nas canarias como segundo patamar bioclimatico!
> Tambem Leiria não é TM, só uma faixa estreita muito curta no litoral entre o cabo raso e o cabo mondego, e depois o litoral a sul de lisboa, que tens invernos dos mais quentes da Europa e verões longos e secos, mais amenos quando junto ao mar, mas com 5/6 meses com Tmed>18 e só 3 ou 4 com Tmed<15º.
> O litoral da zona oeste tambem me deixa algumas duvidas..mas de modo geral a classificação de Rivaz-Martinez é muito completa, tal como a de Trewartha.
> 
> ...



Stormy não menti pelos vistos existem varios mapas da classificação climatica de Kopper:

http://library.kiwix.org:4213/I/250px-Europe_Koppen_Map.png

veja este está bem claro:
http://www.tudook.com/guiadoensino/images/502px-west-asia_koppen_map.png

não diga que eu menti quando não menti, eu raramente minto e se o faço é porque não dei conta, mas aqui não menti como a imagem demonstra.


----------



## Costa (6 Jun 2011 às 09:39)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Stormy não menti pelos vistos existem varios mapas da classificação climatica de Kopper:
> 
> http://library.kiwix.org:4213/I/250px-Europe_Koppen_Map.png
> 
> ...



Para você uma mancha de 10.000km2 no sul da Itália é uma excepção raríssima, mas uma mancha de 10.000km2 no vasto interior Turco é a regra.


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Jun 2011 às 12:04)

O Noroeste de Portugal tem clima mediterrânico de influencia marítima. E não pela precipitação, sim pelo seu Verão não tão quente como o mediterrânico "clássico". E ainda assim, Braga uma das cidades mais setentrionais do pais apresenta-nos 29º de media dos dias no mês mais quente, superior a Lisboa bem mais a sul.
Descredibilizar os meses secos da região e argumentar com a precipitação total e completamente furado: Lisboa ou Roma, clima mediterrânico "clássico" tem bons niveis de precipitação total, superior a marítima Londres. ÉVORA apresenta mais precipitação total que Londres. 
O Porto tem idêntica insolação que a "ultra soalheira" (senso comum) Roma.
Todo o pais, mais ou menos prolongados tem a mesma matriz climatica: epoca chuvosa na epoca fresca, especa seca na epoca quente - clima mediterranico.
Quanto ao nao sermos banhados pelo Mediterraneo, vale 0 em questao de clima. A Libia e banhada pelo mediterraneo e e esmagadoramente desertica. Portugal e um pais sul europeu e mediterranico pelo seu povo, pelo seu clima, pela sua gastronomia, pela sua cultura.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 12:37)

Golden Fields disse:


> O Noroeste de Portugal tem clima mediterrânico de influencia marítima. E não pela precipitação, sim pelo seu Verão não tão quente como o mediterrânico "clássico". E ainda assim, Braga uma das cidades mais setentrionais do pais apresenta-nos 29º de media dos dias no mês mais quente, superior a Lisboa bem mais a sul.
> Descredibilizar os meses secos da região e argumentar com a precipitação total e completamente furado: Lisboa ou Roma, clima mediterrânico "clássico" tem bons niveis de precipitação total, superior a marítima Londres. ÉVORA apresenta mais precipitação total que Londres.
> O Porto tem idêntica insolação que a "ultra soalheira" (senso comum) Roma.
> Todo o pais, mais ou menos prolongados tem a mesma matriz climatica: epoca chuvosa na epoca fresca, especa seca na epoca quente - clima mediterranico.
> Quanto ao nao sermos banhados pelo Mediterraneo, vale 0 em questao de clima. A Libia e banhada pelo mediterraneo e e esmagadoramente desertica. Portugal e um pais sul europeu e mediterranico pelo seu povo, pelo seu clima, pela sua gastronomia, pela sua cultura.



Culturalmente mediterraneo??? apenas???? nega isto?? branquea isto? esse conceito é mais estigma que nos colocaram a nós mas que não corresponde 100% a realidade temos alguma coisa mediterranica no aspecto cultural mas muita mas muita Ocidental e Celta quer o Golden queira quer não:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TS14h36N9-E"]YouTube        - ‪celtic nations‬&rlm;[/ame]


quer queira quer não NENHUM PAIS NO SUL DA EUROPA TEM UMA MARCA GENETICA R1B COMO os Povos Ibericos nenhum, como o seu Gráfico o demonstra:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/42/R1b-map.JPG

Nega isto???
29º graus de média em Braga????? o que é isso????

Quanto ao nao sermos banhados pelo Mediterraneo, vale 0??? LOL é assim que o seu fanatismo pelo Mediterraneo se evidencia até lhe leva a negar a influencia Atlantica que temos quer a nivel cultural historico como geografico e meteorelogico......como pode ser possivel!!! tal afirmação...Mediterraneo não é nem nunca foi o Nostrum Mare....está bem longe e longe estará....


----------



## Golden Fields (6 Jun 2011 às 13:04)

Deves pensar que estou para te aturar. O que e que isso vídeo prova? 0. Nem me vou dar ao trabalho de apresantar qualquer video que seja.
Fanatismo tens tu nessa mona para dizer que Portugal tem menor relação em tudo com Espanha, Itália, Grécia e maior com Escócia ou Irlanda. Aparece cada um


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 13:40)

Golden Fields disse:


> Deves pensar que estou para te aturar. O que e que isso vídeo prova? 0. Nem me vou dar ao trabalho de apresantar qualquer video que seja.
> Fanatismo tens tu nessa mona para dizer que Portugal tem menor relação em tudo com Espanha, Itália, Grécia e maior com Escócia ou Irlanda. Aparece cada um



É um vídeo que foi visto aqui vezes sem conta, sem interesse nenhum para o assunto que discutimos e que não prova nada.
Eu acho que o mare nostrum em Portugal  é o Atlântico (e com orgulho), mas o clima em Portugal continental é maioritariamente mediterrânico. A norte do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela, existe uma influência do Atlântico maior, mas só apresenta um cunho maioritário, algures acima de Aveiro, tal como determinou Orlando Ribeiro.
Tirando o caso do Algarve, em que no lado leste tem boa influência do Mar Mediterrâneo, no resto do país o clima mediterrâneo existe por outras razões, como a boa influência anticiclónica nos meses de verão, por exemplo.
 O clima mediterrâneo tem este nome, como podia ter outro qualquer, pois não é, nem nunca foi exclusivo do Mar Mediterrâneo.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 13:45)

Golden Fields disse:


> Deves pensar que estou para te aturar. O que e que isso vídeo prova? 0. Nem me vou dar ao trabalho de apresantar qualquer video que seja.
> Fanatismo tens tu nessa mona para dizer que Portugal tem menor relação em tudo com Espanha, Itália, Grécia e maior com Escócia ou Irlanda. Aparece cada um



Aprende a ler caro Golden com Espanha???? LOl nos temos tudo a ver com Espanha disso não tenha a menor duvida principalmente com a Espanha Ocidental e Galego essencialmente....agora eu não me limito a dizer mas sim a provar e demonstrar como demonstrei Geneticamente pouco ou nada temos a ver com os Sicilianos e Gregos por exemplo nem sei porque haveriamos de ter algo a haver com esses povos que se encontram bem distantes de Nós.... este video não é para provar nada é apenas para demonstrar aquilo que realmente somos.....Nem tudo o que lhe disseram ou ouviu na TV corresponde a realidade e temos muito mas muito mais em comum com a Irlanda do que com o Grécia é que não tenha a menor duvida cultural e geneticamente mas tambem musicalmente as nossas raizes verdadeiras raizes a essencia é imune a rotulos e esteriotipos.

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedi...42/R1b-map.JPG


Temos pena!!!so falta vir dizer que os galegos(o povo espanhol mais parecido conosco em todos os aspectos...ou vai nega-lo??? era o que faltava) são mais parecidos com os Gregos tambem LOL!!!! aparece com cada um....


e comparei-nos mais com os Povos Irlandeses do que com os Escoceses isso foi o sr.Golden que decidiu colocar palavras que eu não disse.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 13:48)

belem disse:


> É um vídeo que foi visto aqui vezes sem conta, sem interesse nenhum para o assunto que discutimos e que não prova nada.
> Eu acho que o mare nostrum em Portugal  é o Atlântico (e com orgulho), mas o clima em Portugal continental é maioritariamente mediterrânico. A norte do conjunto Montejunto-Estrela, existe uma influência do Atlântico maior, mas só apresenta um cunho maioritário, algures acima de Aveiro, tal como determinou Orlando Ribeiro.
> Tirando o caso do Algarve, em que no lado leste tem boa influência do Mar Mediterrâneo, no resto do país o clima mediterrâneo existe por outras razões, como a boa influência anticiclónica nos meses de verão, por exemplo.
> O clima mediterrâneo tem este nome, como podia ter outro qualquer, pois não é, nem nunca foi exclusivo do Mar Mediterrâneo.



sem interesse nenhum porquê??' não entendo essa sua observação....apenas demonstra quais foram as 5 nações celtas quer queira quer não nós fomos uma delas, se isso não tem interesse? não sei o que poderá te-lo....


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 13:54)

As regioes occidentais de Italia, Grecia e Turquía têm mais precipitaçao do que a gente pensa. Napoles supera os 1000 mm anuais, e o mesmo Ioaninna na Grecia occidental. Os dados oficiais,

http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(289)Napoli Capodichino.pdf

http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Ioannina

A pesar da forte precipitaçao anual continuan sendo climas mediterraneos, porque a maior parte da chuva é no outono-inverno. Ainda assim, Napoles tem 28 mm em xulho e 35 mm em agosto (mesma quantidades que na minha cidade, A Coruña).


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Sim, Portugal tem muito mais relação,  com a Espanha do que com a Grécia.
Dos celtas não é muito clara a sua proveniência, mas pelo que se sabe, não são loiros de olhos azuis como os Vikings.
A Europa do Centro e do Norte, sofreu fortes glaciações e os povos humanos procuraram abrigo em zonas refúgio como a P. Ibérica, por exemplo.
Com o aquecimento voltaram a colonizar os seus territórios.
Pode ser que os colonizadores tenham assim vindo da P. Ibérica, por exemplo e isso explique a existência na Irlanda e no País de Gales de pessoas com traços latinos.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 13:56)

Alguem me prova o que geneticamente,culturalmente temos em comum com os Sicilianos, Gregos ou Turcos????

eu provo que geneticamente nos e os Irlandeses partilhamos de 60%-80% do mesmo codigo genetico....e com os Gregos e Turcos???

eu provo que temos muitas semlhanças musicais,culturais, a forma como a familia é organizada as comunidades eram organizadas etc e voces????

é que não se esqueçam que a Grecia só não é considerarada um pais de Leste, por uma bela campanha de Marketing politico porque eles estão perto é da Turquia da Bulgaria e da Albania..... 

mas provem-me lá????? 


vou ficar a espera....


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 13:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> sem interesse nenhum porquê??' não entendo essa sua observação....apenas demonstra quais foram as 5 nações celtas quer queira quer não nós fomos uma delas, se isso não tem interesse? não sei o que poderá te-lo....



Sem interesse nenhum para o que estamos a falar.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2011 às 13:59)

Ser banhado pelo Mediterraneo confere aos paises do S/SE Europeu um caracter muito próprio, embora a influencia da localização geografica, a uma latitude 30-45ºN e nas fachadas Ocidentais dos Continentes, seja o factos preponderante na defenição do Clima Mediterranico.
Quando você fala em Mediterraniedade tipica comete um erro fatal...é que o Clima Mediterraneo "Ao estilo Português" é o genero preponderante no mundo, ocorrendo na California, Chile e no SW/S e W da Australia.

Aqui as normais para Braga:
http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/004/

Por ultimo, gostaria que você citasse uma divisão climatica que ache "boa"...epá..estou farto de ver comentarios do genero " Está mal", " Discordo totalmente" e outras afirmações no intuito quer de criticar quer de ridicularizar esses trabalhos.
Enquanto voce mantiver essa atitude de critica e demagogica, ainda por cima sem fazer um esforço para compreender os pontos de vista e os factos abordados, continuará a ser tido como uma pessoa infantil e sem qualquer noção do metodo cientifico e da discussão construtiva..


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 13:59)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Alguem me prova o que geneticamente,culturalmente temos em comum com os Sicilianos, Gregos ou Turcos????
> 
> eu provo que geneticamente nos e os Irlandeses partilhamos de 60%-80% do mesmo codigo genetico....e com os Gregos e Turcos???
> 
> ...



Veja o que foi escrito acima e acalme-se um bocado, ok?


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 14:00)

belem disse:


> Sim, Portugal tem muito mais relação,  com a Espanha do que com a Grécia.
> Dos celtas não é muito clara a sua proveniência, mas pelo que se sabe, não são loiros de olhos azuis como os Vikings.
> A Europa do Centro e do Norte, sofreu fortes glaciações e os povos humanos procuraram abrigo em zonas refúgio como a P. Ibérica, por exemplo.
> Com o aquecimento voltaram a colonizar os seus territórios.
> ...





isso dos Louros e olhos azuis é um Mito alias á quem diga que os Celtas são originarios da Penisula Iberica..... voces tem umas ideias muito bloqueadas muito esteriotipadas viram e consumiram preconceitos muito fechados e não conseguem sair deles....
Não negue a influencia celta em Portugal pois está a cometer um tremendo erro mesmo tremendo e já é provado...

relativo ao Louro e olhos azuis não se esqueça que Portugal tem cerca de 25% de cabelos claros sendo o pais do Sul da Europa onde essa percentagem é maior eu nem queria entrar por ai.... mas já que puxou o assunto...


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 14:05)

SocioMeteo disse:


> isso dos Louros e olhos azuis é um Mito alias á quem diga que os Celtas são originarios da Penisula Iberica..... voces tem umas ideias muito bloqueadas muito esteriotipadas viram e consumiram preconceitos muito fechados e não conseguem sair deles....



Você já está é a abusar um bocado. Mas desde quando é que ando aqui a expôr coisas baseadas em mitos?




SocioMeteo disse:


> Não negue a influencia celta em Portugal pois está a cometer um tremendo erro mesmo tremendo e já é provado...



Mas onde é que eu neguei a influência celta? Não misturei foi climas com pessoas.




SocioMeteo disse:


> relativo ao Louro e olhos azuis não se esqueça que Portugal tem cerca de 25% de cabelos claros sendo o pais do Sul da Europa onde essa percentagem é maior eu nem queria entrar por ai.... mas já que puxou o assunto...



Sim, e onde é que estão dados científicos para provar o que diz?


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 14:14)

belem disse:


> Você já está é a abusar um bocado. Mas desde quando é que ando aqui a expôr coisas baseadas em mitos?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/Light_hair_coloration_map.png

This is a derivative work from a free-use map I found on Wikipedia link. I recolored it. It is a recreation of anthropologist Peter Frost's 2006 study on light hair color (via Beals & Hoijer (1965) An Introduction to Anthropology).

yellow represents 80%+ light hair
light orange is 50-79% light hair
light brown is 20-49% light hair
dark brown is 1-19% light hair

A Média em Portugal anda mesmo a volta dos 25% Belem é o pais do Sul da Europa percentualmente com maior incidência de Cabelos claros( não é olhos claros atenção) dos paises do Sul da Europa,Nota: a Espanha não tem tanta devido ao Sul de Espanha ser muito populoso e essa Incidência ser ai menor.Mas o que é isso tem Belem isso incomoda-lhe???? penso que cada pais é como e deve-se assumir como tal seja como for eu sou 100% tolerante relativo a essas temáticas.
black represents no presence of light hair


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 14:17)

SocioMeteo disse:


> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/59/Light_hair_coloration_map.png
> 
> This is a derivative work from a free-use map I found on Wikipedia link. I recolored it. It is a recreation of anthropologist Peter Frost's 2006 study on light hair color (via Beals & Hoijer (1965) An Introduction to Anthropology).
> 
> ...



Isso não prova o que diz.
E depois existem mais mapas com resultados diferentes.
A influência latina predomina claramente em Portugal.
Mas falemos de climas e não de pessoas. Sabia que muita gente que está em Portugal nem é de Portugal?


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 14:24)

belem disse:


> Isso não prova o que diz.
> E depois existem mais mapas com resultados diferentes.
> A influência latina predomina claramente em Portugal.
> Mas falemos de climas e não de pessoas. Sabia que muita gente que está em Portugal nem é de Portugal?



aqui tem:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG

sim mas modemos de assunto tambem acho Belem isto é um Forum de Meteo e não de Outros assuntos.... vamos deixar o Off-Topic senão sou chamado ou somos chamados atenção e com razão!!

Cada um fica com a sua voce valoriza a influencia Mediterranica em Portugal
eu valorizo as influencias mais celtas e pagãs cada um fica com a sua opinião!!!!


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 14:25)

SocioMeteo disse:


> aqui tem:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG



Esse é igual ao outro.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 14:32)

belem disse:


> Esse é igual ao outro.



Sim mas para mim prova os tais 25% como vê no grafico o Castanho claro só está presente em Portugal(Norte) Espanha(Galiza e Asturias) Italia(Norte) a maioria de França tem o castanho escuro(supreendentemente) e se for a ver porpucionalmente representa muito mais em Portugal do que em Espanha e Italia visto que somos um pais mais pequeno e com menor população depois ainda concluou isso devido a maioria do territorio nacional ter sido povoado por populações do Norte de Portugal e mesmo na Galiza incluindo Lisboa e o Alentejo este mapa para mim chega-me para provar aquilo que digo.


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 14:37)

SocioMeteo disse:


> aqui tem:
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG
> 
> sim mas modemos de assunto tambem acho Belem isto é um Forum de Meteo e não de Outros assuntos.... vamos deixar o Off-Topic senão sou chamado ou somos chamados atenção e com razão!!
> ...



Desculpe, mais eses mapas sao de risa. Os que os confeccionaron nao têm muita idea das distintas regioes de Europa. 
Sugiro que você viagem um pouco por Europa e levarase grandes sorpresas. Galicia e o norte de Portugal mais loira que os 2/3 de Francia e igual de loira que o outro 1/3? Hahaha. Conheço bem Francia, a gente em Francia e muito mais loira que em Galicia. 
Este debate de genetica parece um programa de humor.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 14:39)

Ferreiro disse:


> Desculpe, mais eses mapas sao de risa. Os que os confeccionaron nao têm muita idea das distintas regioes de Europa.
> Sugiro que você viagem um pouco por Europa e levarase grandes sorpresas. Galicia e o norte de Portugal mais loura que os 2/3 de Francia e igual de loira que o outro 1/3? Hahaha. Conheço bem Francia, a xente em Francia e muito mais loira que em Galicia.
> Este debate de genetica parece um programa de humor.



E eu tive em França também e nem se compara...
Penso que se tem que usar mais referências.
Mas devemos acabar com o offtopic.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 14:44)

Ferreiro disse:


> Desculpe, mais eses mapas sao de risa. Os que os confeccionaron nao têm muita idea das distintas regioes de Europa.
> Sugiro que você viagem um pouco por Europa e levarase grandes sorpresas. Galicia e o norte de Portugal mais loira que os 2/3 de Francia e igual de loira que o outro 1/3? Hahaha. Conheço bem Francia, a gente em Francia e muito mais loira que em Galicia.
> Este debate de genetica parece um programa de humor.



como voce sabe que viajo ou não pela Europa???esses juizos de valor a sério não sei como julgam assim as pessoas devem ser advinhos LOL ou Bruxos... 

este mapa é mais que valido...nem tudo o que se parece....ou que nos pensamos sabe que nos os Ibericos quando vamos lá fora vemos Louros em todo o lado aqui dentro nunca vemos...faça o teste ai na Galiza e tire as suas conclusões....o mapa que está a desdenhar é oficial meu caro amigo sabe mais???? so por aquilo q viu?


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 14:48)

Eu, por sorte, tenho viajado bastante por Europa. Eu penso que sao o tipico galego: cabelo castanho e ollos do mesmo color. Pois cando estiven en sitios como o bazar de Istambul, donde segundo o teu aspecto, falan contigo no idioma que eles cren é o teu, a min nunca me falarom en ingles nem frances, sempre me falan em espanhol ou italiano.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 14:49)

SocioMeteo disse:


> como voce sabe que viajo ou não pela Europa???esses juizos de valor a sério não sei como julgam assim as pessoas devem ser advinhos LOL ou Bruxos...
> 
> este mapa é mais que valido...nem tudo o que se parece....ou que nos pensamos sabe que nos os Ibericos quando vamos lá fora vemos Louros em todo o lado aqui dentro nunca vemos...faça o teste ai na Galiza e tire as suas conclusões....o mapa que está a desdenhar é oficial meu caro amigo sabe mais???? so por aquilo q viu?



Sociometeo, faça como devia fazer nos climas, procure por mais referências ou vai apoiar-se só numa?
 Ainda que eu pense que este assunto já tem que chegue, pois deviamos era falar em climas...


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 14:50)

SocioMeteo disse:


> como voce sabe que viajo ou não pela Europa???esses juizos de valor a sério não sei como julgam assim as pessoas devem ser advinhos LOL ou Bruxos...
> 
> este mapa é mais que valido...nem tudo o que se parece....ou que nos pensamos sabe que nos os Ibericos quando vamos lá fora vemos Louros em todo o lado aqui dentro nunca vemos...faça o teste ai na Galiza e tire as suas conclusões....o mapa que está a desdenhar é oficial meu caro amigo sabe mais???? so por aquilo q viu?



Pela tua opinion de que Portugal é o pais com mais cabelos claros do sur de Europa ja se sabe que nao viajas muito por Europa. O pais do sur de Europa com gente de apariencia mais "nordica" (cabelos claros e olhos claros), e, com muita diferença, Italia. Especialmente em cidades do norte como Venecia ou Milan, mas incluso em Sicilia sorprendeume a quantidade de gente com cabelos claros e olhos azuis.

Sociometeo, de verdade pensas que aos galegos e portugueses cando viajamos por Europa confundennos com os irlandeses e nos falam em ingles???? 
De verdade, viaja um pouco, que estas muito confuso.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 15:01)

Ferreiro disse:


> Pela tua opinion de que Portugal é o pais com mais cabelos claros do sur de Europa ja se sabe que nao viajas muito por Europa. O pais do sur de Europa com gente de apariencia mais "nordica" (cabelos claros e olhos claros), e, com muita diferença, Italia. Especialmente em cidades do norte como Venecia ou Milan, mas incluso em Sicilia sorprendeurme a quantidade de gente com cabelos claros e olhos azuis.



Estou me a basear em factos e estas enganado conheço bem a Europa.... e como te disse não me estou a basear em opiniões do que vi do que diz que disse.... etc por acaso conheço Roma em Italia e depois conheço Austria e a Baviera na Alemanha e voce não lhe passa pela cabeça o nº de pessoas morenas nessa zona da Austria e Sul da Alemnha muito mais que o que se pensa por aqui por exemplo....acho que você vê é que vê demasiada TV e depois fica com as visões distorcidas e faz juizos de valor difamatorios sobre a minha pessoa baseada no nada.,....chama-me Racista depois,acha que é Bruxo e que sabe se viajo ou não daqui a pouco ate sabe a que horas almoço,janto??? julga-se quem Deus????' dono da verdade??? que arrogante o raio do Galego...deve-se achar especial concerteza ou mais que os outros!!!

e não sou eu que digo isto Oh grandissimo Ignorante.... é este senhor Peter_Frost_(anthropologist)que passou anos e anos a estudar isto:
Peter Frost, is a Canadian anthropologist. In 1995 he earned Ph.D. from Université Laval.[1]

"He has become known for his hypothesis of how north Europeans evolved blonde hair and blue eyes,[2] and how sexual dimorphism of complexion in humans relates to the preference in a wide range of traditional cultures for fairer-skinned women.[3]

Frost takes issue with the commonly accepted theory that light eye and hair coloration is a side effect of natural selection of skin color in order to maximize vitamin D synthesis. He contends that light skin preference acting with a gender imbalance during the Late Glacial Maximum resulted in white skin evolving by sexual selection.[4] Accordingly he has controversially argued that skin color is not a cause of low vitamin D levels and that vitamin D supplements for dark skinned people living at high latitude are unnecessary and could damage health in the long term.[5]" 

é voce um Galego qualquer que sabe mais que este senhor????

e sim é verdade viajo bastante e conheço bem a Europa e por isso é que digo isto que digo...os portugueses e espanhois acham que todos são mais Louros e claros que nós nem que num grupo de portugueses vão metade de pessoas Louras...eu viajo em grupo numa determinada area de negocio que aqui não te vou revelar e viajo com espanhois muitas vezes e sei o que digo..... conheço bem a Europa e conheço muito bem Espanha Norte a Sul conheço ai a Galiza desde de Vigo até aos Ancares passando por Lugo até a Corunha..... não julgue os Outros seu Arrogante pois voce não é ninguem nem é mais que ninguem....e fiquemos por aqui!!! é melhor!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 15:26)

SocioMeteo, se te faz ilusao pensar que aos galegos e portugueses somos fisicamente mais parecidos aos irlandeses que aos italianos e gregos, você mesmo, continua assim, suponho que nao fazes dano a ninguem. Mas um conselho: nao saia de Portugal, porque vai levar um desengano.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 15:36)

Ferreiro disse:


> SocioMeteo, se te faz ilusao pensar que aos galegos e portugueses somos fisicamente mais parecidos aos irlandeses que aos italianos e gregos, você mesmo, continua assim, suponho que nao fazes dano a ninguem. Mas um conselho: nao saia de Portugal, porque vai levar um desengano.



Mas lá está é por já ter saido varias vezes de Portugal que afirmo o que afirmo....conheço alguma Europa e algumas regiões da America Latina e Norte de Africa, não te tenho de provar nada a ti nem ninguem aqui....so acho uma extrema falta de educação da tua parte mas isso já habitual em ti fazeres julgamentos de pessoas atraves da Net como fosses Deus ou Bruxo...!!!! por exemplo a ultima viagem que fiz foi á Holanda e achei o folclore deles muito parecido com o Galego e o Nortenho por exemplo,mas existe muitas outras coisas foi por viajar já alguma coisa que abri a mente para isso que aqui digo acredita comecei a ver que pouco temos em comum com os Gregos por exemplo, constantei que os Louros da Alemanha ou da Austria são totalmente diferentes dos Irlandeses ou Ingleses esses mais parecidos com os nossos Louros comcei a a ver o mundo de forma diferente não o dividindo tanto em sul e Norte mas mais em Oriente e Ocidente...somos nós portugueses e Galegos e espanhois que nos fazemos de pequenos lá fora e de coitadinhos ai se nos pomos a jeito é natural que certos rotulos sem sentido surjam....

Conheço paises Nordicos(dinamarca,suecia)
conheço inglaterra,alemanha,austria,frança,espanha,italia,etc se achas que é pouco é contigo mas não tenho de aqui me Picar contigo sobre essa tematica....


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 15:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> Eu, por sorte, tenho viajado bastante por Europa. Eu penso que sao o tipico galego: cabelo castanho e ollos do mesmo color. Pois cando estiven en sitios como o bazar de Istambul, donde segundo o teu aspecto, falan contigo no idioma que eles cren é o teu, a min nunca me falarom en ingles nem frances, sempre me falan em espanhol ou italiano.



Tu desmentes este senhor Peter Frost achas que está errado?? e o seu mapa mal feito? em que te baseias? naquilo que achas que viste ??? responde a pergunta se fores frontal...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ha...eter_Frost.PNG


Mas o Peter Frost como antropologo que é deve ser pouco viajado tambem não deve ter saido da aldeia...só tu é que viajas-te muito...pois claro


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 15:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Tu desmentes este senhor Peter Frost achas que está errado?? e o seu mapa mal feito? em que te baseias? naquilo que achas que viste ??? responde a pergunta se fores frontal...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Ha...eter_Frost.PNG



Estou seguro que o tal Peter Frost nao estivo na sua vida em Galiza. Segundo eses mapas em Galiza temos a mesma proporçao de loiros que em Holanda, norte de Alemania ou Polonia. Hahaha, permite que me ría. É que parece um programa de humor.

Somente digo uma coisa mais para terminar con este absurdo debate: estas muito equivocado. E continuo a pensar (pela tua forma de opinar) que so conheces eses paises de Europa desde o monitor do teu PC.

Cando viajes ja advertirás a realidade.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2011 às 16:19)

Isto já é completamente offtopic, mas chamo a atenção para o intervalo em questão.
20-49% é um intervalo muito grande.
Uma coisa é haver 20 loiros por casa 100 habitantes. Outra completamente diferente é haver 49 loiros por casa 100 habitantes. É praticamente metade.

Gostava de ver dados mais precisos sobre isso.

Certamente no noroeste da península a percentagem não deverá ser superior a 25%, ao passo que na Irlanda deverá andar muito perto dos 50%.

Em França e na Alemanha, o sul e o norte são completamente diferentes.
Marselha não tem nada a ver Metz, nem Munique com Hamburgo. 

Quanto à Dinamarca, Suécia, Polónia e afins... Bem, basta só ver o sucesso que os portugueses, espanhóis, gregos e italianos fazem quando lá chegam.
Os olhos claros delas até brilham quando vêem os morenos do sul.


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2011 às 16:25)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Peter Frost, is a Canadian anthropologist. In 1995 he earned Ph.D. from Université Laval.
> 
> "He has become known for his hypothesis of how north Europeans evolved blonde hair and blue eyes, and how sexual dimorphism of complexion in humans relates to the preference in a wide range of traditional cultures for fairer-skinned women.
> 
> Frost takes issue with the commonly accepted theory that light eye and hair coloration is a side effect of natural selection of skin color in order to maximize vitamin D synthesis. *He contends that light skin preference acting with a gender imbalance during the Late Glacial Maximum resulted in white skin evolving by sexual selection*. Accordingly he has controversially argued that skin color is not a cause of low vitamin D levels and that vitamin D supplements for dark skinned people living at high latitude are unnecessary and could damage health in the long term."



Actualmente não faz sentido referir estudos de analise genetica para depreender realidades Bioclimticas, no ser humano!
Como é referido o estudo aponta a evolução por selecção dos individuos de pele clara durante a ultima glaciação ( Há 25000 anos)..nessa altura o clima actuava como processo de grande relevancia na nossa evolução...mas actualmente tal não acontece.
Depois da Glaciação houve alguma mixigenação genetica..e hoje em dia ainda mais.

Potanto..isto não tem nada a ver com o clima actual, mas para a paleoclimatologia é um tema interessante.

O que pode ter a ver com o clima actual é a existencia de plantas tropicais em certas zonas do pais..coisa que nunca vi o SocioMeteo tentar averiguar ou debater aqui neste topico...e confesso que não compreendo a razão!


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 16:43)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estou seguro que o tal Peter Frost nao estivo na sua vida em Galiza. Segundo eses mapas em Galiza temos a mesma proporçao de loiros que em Holanda, norte de Alemania ou Polonia. Hahaha, permite que me ría. É que parece um programa de humor.
> 
> Somente digo uma coisa mais para terminar con este absurdo debate: estas muito equivocado. E continuo a pensar (pela tua forma de opinar) que so conheces eses paises de Europa desde o monitor do teu PC.
> 
> Cando viajes ja advertirás a realidade.



Isso é o que tu pensas!!! e que eu saiba não es advinho!!! e se quiseres te provo que estas equivocado!!! mas não tenho de provar nada eles falam em percentagem de 20%-60% da população...mas tu deves saber muito mais que o Peter Frost claro tu es dono da verdade até advinhas o que os outros fazem


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 16:45)

AnDré disse:


> Isto já é completamente offtopic, mas chamo a atenção para o intervalo em questão.
> 20-49% é um intervalo muito grande.
> Uma coisa é haver 20 loiros por casa 100 habitantes. Outra completamente diferente é haver 49 loiros por casa 100 habitantes. É praticamente metade.
> 
> ...



Mais precisos como tambem sabes mais que o Peter Frost...



gregos geneticamente não tem nada haver com os portugueses eu provo...voces falam baseado em esteriotipos.... nos paises Nordicos quem faz mais sucesso actualmente são africanos...os cabo verdianos lá dão-se muito bem!!!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2011 às 16:53)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mais precisos como tambem sabes mais que o Peter Frost...
> 
> 
> 
> gregos geneticamente não tem nada haver com os portugueses eu provo...voces falam baseado em esteriotipos.... nos paises Nordicos quem faz mais sucesso actualmente são africanos...os cabo verdianos lá dão-se muito bem!!!



Precisos, detalhados, uma maior resolução. Não intervalos de 20-49%, mas de 5 em 5 ou 10 em 10%. Percebe agora?

Estereótipos? Também não. Experiência própria de um jovem moreno.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 17:06)

AnDré disse:


> Precisos, detalhados, uma maior resolução. Não intervalos de 20-49%, mas de 5 em 5 ou 10 em 10%. Percebe agora?
> 
> Estereótipos? Também não. Experiência própria de um jovem moreno.



Estou convencido que o Peter Frost não sabotou estes dados e que passou uma vida inteira a aprofunda-los e analisa-los como Antropologo que é, e não me parece a mim que tivesse especial interesse em concluir que o extremo Norte Penisular tivesse maior precentagem de gente de cabelo claro que algumas regiões francesas ou como em Italia como muita gente so senso comum pensava e pensa!
a realidade é que tudo isto são inovações cientificas interessantes que o Povo e até algumas Elites culturais(portuguesas e espanholas muito complexadas com os Estigmas da Inquisição,do Fascismo e da colonização) não estão dispostas a aceitar,há um dado muito interessante é que devido a maior insolação em Portugal e Espanha muita gente de cabelo claro fica com a pele mais morena principalmente as Gentes que trabalham no Mar e na Agricultura ou seja geneticamente são tão brancos e cabelo claro que muitos outros Povos mas devido ao sol aqui mais intenso ficam com um aspecto mais moreno eu tenho exemplos familiares disso mesmo, isso é obvio e evidente tambem nota-se que existem mais crianças de cabelo claro devido a esse factor climatologico caso vivessem na europa do norte nunca ficariam mais morenas mas geneticamente são iguais!!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 17:09)

AnDré disse:


> Precisos, detalhados, uma maior resolução. Não intervalos de 20-49%, mas de 5 em 5 ou 10 em 10%. Percebe agora?
> 
> Estereótipos? Também não. Experiência própria de um jovem moreno.



LOL porque é que os vossos graficos que voces lá entendem não tem de ser analisados ao Promenor e os meus têm sim posso fazer essa pesquisa e depois Postar aqui mas não me parece q este cientista e autor esteja a sabotar e a mentir sobre o assunto...e estes dados deste autor são os aceites pela comunidade cientifica, o que voces podem é discordar mas ao menos apresentem dados reais que fundamentem essa discordia como eu faço com Koppen que não sejam eu vi, fui viajei,vi,disseram......isso é um bloqueio antropologico e sociologico dos povos Ibericos!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (6 Jun 2011 às 17:50)

AnDré disse:


> Isto já é completamente offtopic, mas chamo a atenção para o intervalo em questão.
> 20-49% é um intervalo muito grande.
> Uma coisa é haver 20 loiros por casa 100 habitantes. Outra completamente diferente é haver 49 loiros por casa 100 habitantes. É praticamente metade.
> 
> ...



É que nao há 20 loiros por cada 100 homes (1 de cada 5) nas cidades e locais de Galiza (as mulheres tinguem os seus cabelos) , nem de longe...
Nao vou dar uma cifra porque nao sei a cifra real, mas é tam pequena que de feito a gente chama loiros aos que em realidade sao castanhos. O loiro é pouco frecuente na Galiza, por muito que Sociometeo goste de pensar o contrario.
Saúdos!


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 18:08)

Ferreiro disse:


> É que nao há 20 loiros por cada 100 homes (1 de cada 5) nas cidades e locais de Galiza (as mulheres tinguem os seus cabelos) , nem de longe...
> Nao vou dar uma cifra porque nao sei a cifra real, mas é tam pequena que de feito a gente chama loiros aos que em realidade sao castanhos. O loiro é pouco frecuente na Galiza, por muito que Sociometeo goste de pensar o contrario.
> Saúdos!




Mas não duvides que há!!!

Conhece o Brasil!!???duvido que conheça mas eu conheço!!!sabe como no Nordeste do Brasil chamam aos Louros Galegos...sabia??? não sabia....

entre as suas opiniões pessoais baseadas no Nada e entre o estudo cientifico de anos de Peter Frost, eu confio mais nas de Peter Frost, desculpe lá qualquer coisa!!!
Como lhe disse e por experiencia pessoal os Nossos Olhos e a forma como vemos as coisas diz muito nós Ibericos portugueses e Galegos vamos a outros paises vemos Louros  e gente mais clara em todo lado cá pode passar por 20,30 pessoas de pele clara ou mais Loura que nem sequer nos damos conta disso..... é um facto sociologico é um bloqueio....
Um facto é que alguem Imparcial Peter Frost chegou a uma conclusão que aceite e é o paradigma actual, chega a uma conclusão que eu já suspeitava á muito:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG

se quiser po-lo em causa em vez de dizer que se ri de um antropologo conceitoado e aceite pela comunidade cientifica como referencia na Wikipedia....faça-o baseado em factos e dados... agora em quem acredito? num antropologo e cientista de referencia...ou num individuou qualquer que fez umas viagenzitas pela Europa a credito e lá achou como 90% dos Ibericos que os estrangeiros são todos isto ou aquilo?????

ah e seu viajar hoje em dia não é nada demais....todo o mundo o faz facilimo!!! nos anos 50 e 60 é que era so para as elites so um saloio é que acha isso o Maximo!!!!


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 18:30)

Mas só existe a teoria de Peter Frost? Se bem me parece a teoria de P. Frost não defende essa supremacia de raça «viking» no Noroeste de Portugal, mas apenas uma parte (menos de metade)  e sem dados percentuais concretos. Além de que  isto pode ser perfeitamente discutível, à luz de  outros trabalhos científicos.
Se bem me lembro, já foram postadas mais referências aqui no forum sobre este tema e os resultados variavam um pouco.
E curiosamente o sociometeo até estava envolvido nesses debates... Já não se lembra disso?
Eu acho que não nos podemos cingir a  uma só referência ( a não ser que os demais estudos já tenham sido demonstrados como obsoletos e falsos) e  temos que abrir um pouco os nossos horizontes.
O sociometeo também não gostava que se usasse só a classificação climática  de Koppen-Geiger, pois não? Então seja imparcial e aceite a mesma limitação para este assunto... Neste caso uma só referência não chega ( a de Peter Frost).
No caso dos climas, já foram apresentadas várias referências científicas e embora hajam diferenças, até concordo com a maior parte delas.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jun 2011 às 18:32)

SocioMeteo disse:


> LOL porque é que os vossos graficos que voces lá entendem não tem de ser analisados ao Promenor e os meus têm sim posso fazer essa pesquisa e depois Postar aqui mas não me parece q este cientista e autor esteja a sabotar e a mentir sobre o assunto...e estes dados deste autor são os aceites pela comunidade cientifica, o que voces podem é discordar mas ao menos apresentem dados reais que fundamentem essa discordia como eu faço com Koppen que não sejam eu vi, fui viajei,vi,disseram......isso é um bloqueio antropologico e sociologico dos povos Ibericos!!!



Mas qual sabotar? Qual mentir? Eu disse isso?

Disse que 20% é completamente diferente de 49%. E que o mapa não faz distinção entre ambos os valores. 
A meu ver isto é ser critico e com uma mente desbloqueada à ciência. Não sabotar, mentir ou ser estereotipado. 

Posso-lhe dar alguns *exemplos seus* do que é sabotar. Aliás, descarrilar.

Neste tópico de diversidade climática, quando fala erradamente das temperaturas no Porto em comparação com Atenas , justifica-se com "factos" genéticos. 

Mais à frente mistura politica, religião e complexos.

Fala de parecenças de povos.

Introduz o tema: Judaísmo/Islamismo.
Faz afirmações de bradar aos céus:

"sem uma unica mesquita no nosso pais"
 Mesquitas na região de Lisboa.

"mesmo sem praticamente uma unica Sinagoga em Portugal"
 Sinagogas em Portugal.

"Inquisição praticamente não actuou em Portugal"
 A inquisição em Portugal e no Brasil

Compara a sua ignorância com tabus que "ninguém quer ouvir".

Usa um número indeterminado de "!!!", "???", interjeições e afins para justificar uma ideia que nem se percebe, porque entretanto o tema que até parecia interessante, descarrilou por completo.

Acusa pessoas de fanatismo e de não aceitarem opiniões diferentes, e depois reage assim a um post.

Volta a acusar as pessoas de ideias bloqueadas, estereotipadas e fechadas quando mostra um mapa onde em mais de 80%  do país, > 81% da população tem o cabelo escuro, dizendo que Portugal é o país do sul da Europa com mais pessoas com o cabelo claro. Quando a percentagem em Italia é praticamente igual, se não igual, e bastante longe da Irlanda. Veja o mapa. 
E quando lhe chamam a atenção para isso, diz que os outros é que são estereotipados e fechados. Fala inclusive de um valor global para Portugal, 25%, quando em nada é referenciado isso.

E isto tudo num tópico em que se falava de diversidade climática e se fazia uma comparação de climas.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 18:32)

belem disse:


> Mas só existe a teoria de Peter Frost?
> Se bem me lembro, já foram postadas mais referências aqui no forum sobre este tema e os resultados variavam um pouco.
> E curiosamente o sociometeo até estava envolvido nesses debates... Já não se lembra disso?
> Eu acho que não nos podemos cingir a só uma referência ( a não ser que os estudos já tenham sido demonstrados como obsoletos e falsos) e que temos que abrir um pouco os horizontes.
> ...




Apresente os dados Belem em vez de contestar apenas por contestar...atenção eu refiro-me a cabelos claros, não me refiro a cores dos Olhos...apresente.... estes são os dados oficiais....temos pena


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 18:36)

AnDré disse:


> Mas qual sabotar? Qual mentir? Eu disse isso?
> 
> Disse que 20% é completamente diferente de 49%. E que o mapa não faz distinção entre ambos os valores.
> A meu ver isto é ser critico e com uma mente desbloqueada à ciência. Não sabotar, mentir ou ser estereotipado.
> ...



Mesquitas e Sinagogas??? LOl claro que existem eu disse isso como hiperbole,desde quando as mesquitas e sinagogas fazem parte do cenario marioritário das actividades religiosas portuguesas? e que eu saiba as sinegagogas e mesquitas em Lisboa são construções contemporaneas e isso existe em todas as metropoles no mundo... epah mas parem de me perseguir aqui no forum???? tudo o que eu digo é logo sujeito a massacre já chega....
Sim e Portugal é o pais da europa a nivel percentual com pessoas com mais cabelos claros...mas o que isso tem de mal?? não entendo?


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 18:43)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Apresente os dados Belem em vez de contestar apenas por contestar...atenção eu refiro-me a cabelos claros, não me refiro a cores dos Olhos...apresente.... estes são os dados oficiais....temos pena



Enfim que arrogância. É uma tristeza isto.
Então você já não se lembra do que foi postado?
Bom lá vou à pesquisa...

PS: Eu refiro-me a tudo. Cabelos, olhos, tudo...


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 18:43)

Sim a Inquisição está bem viva em Portugal disso não tenho duvidas o que não faltam são Condes de Torquemada disso não duvido!!!


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2011 às 18:46)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mesquitas e Sinagogas??? LOl claro que existem eu disse isso como hiperbole,desde quando as mesquitas e sinagogas fazem parte do cenario marioritário das actividades religiosas portuguesas? e que eu saiba as sinegagogas e mesquitas em Lisboa são construções contemporaneas e isso existe em todas as metropoles no mundo... epah mas parem de me perseguir aqui no forum???? tudo o que eu digo é logo sujeito a massacre já chega....
> Sim e Portugal é o pais da europa a nivel percentual com pessoas com mais cabelos claros...mas o que isso tem de mal?? não entendo?



Olhe SocioMeteo acho que este seu post não precisa sequer de mais comentários, fala por si só... Em alguns segundos conseguiu desmentir tudo o que afirmou nos últimos posts... As afirmações ficam com quem as proferem. E a credibilidade é dada a quem a merece.

Esperemos que de uma vez por todas se volte a falar do tema do tópico.


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2011 às 18:46)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Mesquitas e Sinagogas??? LOl claro que existem eu disse isso como hiperbole,desde quando as mesquitas e sinagogas fazem parte do cenario marioritário das actividades religiosas portuguesas? e que eu saiba as sinegagogas e mesquitas em Lisboa são construções contemporaneas e isso existe em todas as metropoles no mundo... epah mas parem de me perseguir aqui no forum???? tudo o que eu digo é logo sujeito a massacre já chega....
> Sim e Portugal é o pais da europa a nivel percentual com pessoas com mais cabelos claros...mas o que isso tem de mal?? não entendo?



Já escrevi aqui n vezes que os judeus estiveram em Portugal mais de mil anos, até serem expulsos ou obrigados à conversão forçada pelo rei D. Manuel I. Parece que o caro tem fraca memória, ou assimila apenas o que lhe interessa. Típico de gente que não prima por certos atributos. Intelectuais.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 18:47)

AnDré disse:


> Mas qual sabotar? Qual mentir? Eu disse isso?
> 
> Disse que 20% é completamente diferente de 49%. E que o mapa não faz distinção entre ambos os valores.
> A meu ver isto é ser critico e com uma mente desbloqueada à ciência. Não sabotar, mentir ou ser estereotipado.
> ...




Enfim, sem mais palavras.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 18:47)

belem disse:


> Enfim que arrogância. É uma tristeza isto.
> Então você já não se lembra do que foi postado?
> Bom lá vou à pesquisa...



estou a espera que refute isto:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG

Não vale dizer...que viu que acha quem dizem,refute com algo de palpavel...eu hoje já falei com imensa gente Loura e não estou propriamente na Filandia...comecem a estar atentos a isso talvez tenham alguma supresa...um teste lembrem-se da vossa turma da 1ª classe e contem o nº de meninos e meninas de cabelo claro!! e vão ver que afinal o Peter Frost não andou a inventar Mapas e teorias!!!


----------



## vitamos (6 Jun 2011 às 18:56)

SocioMeteo disse:


> estou a espera que refute isto:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG
> 
> Não vale dizer...que viu que acha quem dizem,refute com algo de palpavel...eu hoje já falei com imensa gente Loura e não estou propriamente na Filandia...comecem a estar atentos a isso talvez tenham alguma supresa...um teste lembrem-se da vossa turma da 1ª classe e contem o nº de meninos e meninas de cabelo claro!! e vão ver que afinal o Peter Frost não andou a inventar Mapas e teorias!!!



Já chega...

Eu não consigo entender o que quer que se refute. QUe o autor que citou coloque em Portugal uma percentagem menor a 20% em Portugal... Com uma estreita faixa num intervalo entre 20 e 40%. Nuncaa na minha vida vi alguém defender uma teoria com um dado contrário áquele que tenta provar. Eu sinceramente acho que isto começa a ser surreal. E quero lá saber que os Portugueses sejam louros, morenos ou verdes! 

É que já é demais.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 19:00)

SocioMeteo disse:


> estou a espera que refute isto:
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Hair-color-map_by_Peter_Frost.PNG
> 
> Não vale dizer...que viu que acha quem dizem,refute com algo de palpavel...eu hoje já falei com imensa gente Loura e não estou propriamente na Filandia...comecem a estar atentos a isso talvez tenham alguma supresa...um teste lembrem-se da vossa turma da 1ª classe e contem o nº de meninos e meninas de cabelo claro!! e vão ver que afinal o Peter Frost não andou a inventar Mapas e teorias!!!






belem disse:


> http://www.theapricity.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=3295&stc=1&d=1259938302
> 
> Raças humanas
> 
> ...




Aqui tem vários autores só para si.




vitamos disse:


> Já chega...
> 
> Eu não consigo entender o que quer que se refute. QUe o autor que citou coloque em Portugal uma percentagem menor a 20% em Portugal... Com uma estreita faixa num intervalo entre 20 e 40%. Nuncaa na minha vida vi alguém defender uma teoria com um dado contrário áquele que tenta provar. Eu sinceramente acho que isto começa a ser surreal. E quero lá saber que os Portugueses sejam louros, morenos ou verdes!
> 
> É que já é demais.



Concordo a 100%.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 19:07)

belem disse:


> Aqui tem vários autores só para si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Percentagem de cabelos claros...não de cor de olhos acho que não entendeu bem o que disse!!!


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 19:08)

"...De acordo com Carleton Coon, autor do livro de antropologia europeia "As Raças da Europa", cerca de 25% dos portugueses são loiros em criança, sendo apenas 10% da população portuguesa loira quando atinge a idade de 20 anos...."


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 19:09)

belem disse:


> Aqui tem vários autores só para si.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De referir que esses mapas estão desactulizados...a a genetica veio por em causa muitos dogmas e crenças sociais....!!! eis a vossa dificuldade em aceita-las....


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 19:13)

SocioMeteo disse:


> De referir que esses mapas estão desactulizados...a a genetica veio por em causa muitos dogmas e crenças sociais....!!! eis a vossa dificuldade em aceita-las....



Vá ler melhor o que postei.



SocioMeteo disse:


> Percentagem de cabelos claros...não de cor de olhos acho que não entendeu bem o que disse!!!



Isto é um pesadelo.
Eu disse mais acima « Enfim que arrogância. É uma tristeza isto.
Então você já não se lembra do que foi postado?
Bom lá vou à pesquisa...

PS: Eu refiro-me a tudo. Cabelos, olhos, tudo...»

O sociometeo sabe o que é um fenótipo completo? Ou uma pessoa só tem cabelo?


Mais uma referência ( genética):

http://findarticles.com/p/articles/mi_qa3659/is_199910/ai_n8876452/

«Basques, Portuguese, Spaniards, and Algerians have been studied for HLA and mitochondrial DNA markers, and the data analysis suggests that pre-Neolithic gene flow into Iberia came from ancient white North Africans (Hamites)...»


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 19:33)

belem disse:


> Vá ler melhor o que postei.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Assunto encerrado eu tenho as minhas ideias e vou mante-las baseada nos meus factos e naquilo que acredito até poderiam estar 1000 milhões de Users a dizer para pensar contrariamente que não o faço...quanto mais viajo mais reforço as minhas ideias e não o contrario...A minha formação base é sociologia é sei o que é uma construção social e como elas se desenvolvem é muito facil associar os habitantes portugueses e espanhois ao Facto de ser-se Moreno... ha americanos que pensam que os espanhois são iguais aos Mexicanos por exemplo e ficam muito admirados quando vem a Espanha e vêm pessoas tão ou mais claras e brancas que eles proprios!!!é um Dogma social muito esteriotipado muito aceite pelo senso comum e que já está muito entrenhado nas cabeças das pessoas...apos o 25 de Abril o dia da raça foi abolido e passou-se a chamar dia de Camões.... antes do 25 de Abril principalmente antes dos anos 50 falava-se nos heroicos Viriatos e nações Celtas que nos colonizaram a partir do 25 de Abril devido a razões politicas passou a deixar de ser politicamente correcto afirmar que existem muitos portugueses de pele ou cabelo claro...o discurso virou-se para a universalidade da diaspora portuguesa(curioso ai a colonização já foi uma coisa boa enfim!!) que somos uma mistura de Mouros+sefarditas é comum ouvir-se Nós portugueses??' somos uma Mistura..... passou a ser o paradigma actual juntando esse complexo historico ao turismo algarvio...a ideia que se vendeu que Portugal é só praia+sol e Morenos que arranjam namoradas Nordicas essa construção social ainda se instalou mais...passou-se a ter-se um complexo das nossas origens mais ancestrais, e ficou solidificada nas nossas mentes prova está como estes assuntos são tão sensiveis para nós portugueses e espanhois tambem e o consenso quase impossivel....
Eu so acho que deve haver uma ponte em ambas as posições extremas ...Portugal não é nem nunca será um Pais 100% mediterraneo nem é nunca será um pais de uma determinante Influencia Moura e sefarditas Portugal é mais que isso no meu ponto de vista.

Mas isto para encerrar o assunto eu fico com a minha opinião e voces com a vossa.... penso que será o mais sensato desta discussão!!!!


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2011 às 19:38)

Quem diria. Pela maneira como escreve nem cuidava que tivesse concluído o Secundário.


----------



## belem (6 Jun 2011 às 19:38)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Assunto encerrado eu tenho as minhas ideias e vou mante-las baseada nos meus factos e naquilo que acredito até poderiam estar 1000 milhões de Users a dizer para pensar contrariamente que não o faço...quanto mais viajo mais reforço as minhas ideias e não o contrario...A minha formação base é sociologia é sei o que é uma construção social e como elas se desenvolvem é muito facil associar os habitantes portugueses e espanhois ao Facto de ser-se Moreno... ha americanos que pensam que os espanhois são iguais aos Mexicanos por exemplo e ficam muito admirados quando vem a Espanha e vêm pessoas tão ou mais claras e brancas que eles proprios!!!é um Dogma social muito esteriotipado muito aceite pelo senso comum e que já está muito entrenhado nas cabeças das pessoas...apos o 25 de Abril o dia da raça foi abolido e passou-se a chamar dia de Camões.... antes do 25 de Abril principalmente antes dos anos 50 falava-se nos heroicos Viriatos e nações Celtas que nos colonizaram a partir do 25 de Abril devido a razões politicas passou a deixar de ser politicamente correcto afirmar que existem muitos portugueses de pele ou cabelo claro...o discurso virou-se para a universalidade da diaspora portuguesa(curioso ai a colonização já foi uma coisa boa enfim!!) que somos uma mistura de Mouros+sefarditas é comum ouvir-se Nós portugueses??' somos uma Mistura..... passou a ser o paradigma actual juntando esse complexo historico ao turismo algarvio...a ideia que se vendeu que Portugal é só praia+sol e Morenos que arranjam namoradas Nordicas essa construção social ainda se instalou mais...passou-se a ter-se um complexo das nossas origens mais ancestrais, e ficou solidificada nas nossas mentes prova está como estes assuntos são tão sensiveis para nós portugueses e espanhois tambem e o consenso quase impossivel....
> Eu so acho que deve haver uma ponte em ambas as posições extremas ...Portugal não é nem nunca será um Pais 100% mediterraneo nem é nunca será um pais de uma determinante Influencia Moura e sefarditas Portugal é mais que isso no meu ponto de vista.
> 
> Mas isto para encerrar o assunto eu fico com a minha opinião e voces com a vossa.... penso que será o mais sensato desta discussão!!!!




Exato, o sociometeo, tem a sua opinião e nós temos a nossa.
Como sabe, também já viajei.
Eu venho aqui para partilhar o que sei mas venho também para aprender.
Se tiver que mudar de opinião, mudo, pode ter a certeza.
Mas não gosto lá muito de arrogância.

Mais coisas sobre o artigo que apresentei:

«The present-day Iberian genetic pool has been influenced by many major populations and immigrations, starting with the Paleolithic Iberian population, which already existed by 50,000 B.C. Later, this population painted the Altamira caves at about 20,000 B.c. North Africans entered the Iberian region between 20,000 and 8,000 B.C. They were followed by the Saharans, who arrived between 8,000 and 4,000 B.C., probably driven by the drastic climatic change to a hotter and drier environment. These Saharan changes have been documented by the Columbia space shuttle through an extensive collection of infrared photographs [analyzed by McCauley et al. (1982)]; now covered by the biggest desert on Earth, the area had once overflowed with rivers and lakes. This environment could have supported a large pre-Neolithic population in this vast area [8,600,000 km^sup 2^, an area bigger than the United States (Seely 1993)]. The inhabitants would have lived in a typical savanna (or in a more humid environment with the associated animals and vegetation). Recently, Kutzbach et al. (1996) lent support to these pre-Neolithic Saharan climatic changes by finding slight variations in the Earth's rotational axis, which led to a deviation of humid monsoons and to a lack of rain in the Sahara Desert. 

There were also people coming from central Europe (also generically called Celt invasions), during the first millennium B.c.; nowadays, the importance of the Celtic population input in Spain during this first millennium is under hot debate, and there is a tendency to minimize it. *In fact, only cultural and indirect historical references (but not direct evidence) of these invasions exist, particularly references by classical historians who usually cite secondhand and sometimes contradictory references.* For example, Herodotus, Livy, Polybius, and Estrabon mention Keltoi or Keltiberians in nonprecise contexts (Burillo-Mozola 1998).»


----------



## Costa (6 Jun 2011 às 19:54)

SocioMeteo disse:


> gregos geneticamente não tem nada haver com os portugueses eu provo...voces falam baseado em esteriotipos.... nos paises Nordicos quem faz mais sucesso actualmente são africanos...os cabo verdianos lá dão-se muito bem!!!



Ao ponto que o absurdo já chegou!!


----------



## stormy (6 Jun 2011 às 20:02)

frederico disse:


> Quem diria. Pela maneira como escreve nem cuidava que tivesse concluído o Secundário.



Formação em Sociologia justifica os erros em climatologia...


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2011 às 20:09)

stormy disse:


> Formação em Sociologia justifica os erros em climatologia...



Mas não o desfile de erros ortográficos ou frases mal escritas.


----------



## Costa (6 Jun 2011 às 20:10)

SocioMeteo disse:


> Assunto encerrado eu tenho as minhas ideias e vou mante-las baseada nos meus factos e naquilo que acredito até poderiam estar 1000 milhões de Users a dizer para pensar contrariamente que não o faço...



Sabe meu caro, a isso chama-se teimosia, a arma dos fracos.


----------



## algarvio1980 (6 Jun 2011 às 22:02)

O Algarve é uma região onde existe muitas loiras de olhos azuis,  eu até digo mais se sairem uma noite em Albufeira na zona dos bares da Oura, deve ser o local onde existe mais loiras por quilómetro quadrado em Portugal, aí a percentagem deve rondar uns 70 a 80%. Mas são só inglesas, suecas, dinamarquesas e alemãs maioritariamente.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 22:19)

Costa disse:


> Sabe meu caro, a isso chama-se teimosia, a arma dos fracos.



Sr.Costa eu chamo persistencia e pensar pela minha cabeça sinonimo do pensamento livre.... atenção  e fundamento-as com factos e dados objectivos ou seja,de forma construtiva não acho só por achar!!! 
Cada um fica com a sua opinião.Este assunto fica encerrado uma vitoria que eu aqui tive é a prova que este assunto mexe com o comum português são ideias que vão contra aquilo que é socialmente aceite aquilo que se chama pensamento unico que muitas vezes está errado ou menos certo, na Alemanha Nazi ai daqueles que disse-se que o Rei ia Nu....

cumps


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 22:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> O Algarve é uma região onde existe muitas loiras de olhos azuis,  eu até digo mais se sairem uma noite em Albufeira na zona dos bares da Oura, deve ser o local onde existe mais loiras por quilómetro quadrado em Portugal, aí a percentagem deve rondar uns 70 a 80%. Mas são só inglesas, suecas, dinamarquesas e alemãs maioritariamente.



esteriotipos secalhar em Agosto passas por muitos portugueses no supermercado de olhos claros e cabelo Louro e nem te dás conta...a tua mente só está programada cognitivamente para veres Gente clara de Olhos azuis de determinadas nacionalidades e não da nossa e aqui entra outros dados... o proprio vestuario a forma de vestir,a forma de estar,a altura os portugueses são menos altos,etc!!!

Mas atenção não estou a dizer que obviamente que os Ingleses e suecos e dinamarqueses são muito mais Louros e de olhos claros que nós isso é evidente.....Agora já os Irlandeses já não é bem assim!!!!


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2011 às 22:40)

Eu tenho um texto de Raul Leal onde as mulheres algarvias são descritas como as mais  morenas de Portugal, com cabelos e olhos muito escuros, já a lembrar a mulher magrebina. No Algarve há muitas mulheres com um fenótipo que não se encontra em mais nenhum lado do país, destaco o tom natural da pele, muito morena, os cabelos escuros ondulados, os olhos escuros... e são muito belas as algarvias morenas


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 22:46)

frederico disse:


> Eu tenho um texto de Raul Leal onde as mulheres algarvias são descritas como as mais  morenas de Portugal, com cabelos e olhos muito escuros, já a lembrar a mulher magrebina. No Algarve há muitas mulheres com um fenótipo que não se encontra em mais nenhum lado do país, destaco o tom natural da pele, muito morena, os cabelos escuros ondulados, os olhos escuros... e são muito belas as algarvias morenas



sim é mesmo verdade o que estas me a dizer eu aqui na Margem Sul tenho uma sorte que o resto do pais não tem, é que isto aqui é uma Mix total de todo o Portugal á gente aqui de raizes do Alentejo, do Rbatejo,do Algarve,muita gente de origens das Beiras, do Norte de Portugal são imensos especialmente do Minho até gente de origem Galega e Asturiana, mas por acaso tive uma namorda na escola secundaria de pais e avós algarvios e ela era de facto bem Morena e mediterranica ao contrario das namoradas que depois fui tendo de pele mais branquinha e algumas bem loirinhas ehehe mas confirmo o que dizes sem duvida,mas atenção tambem existe muita gente Algarvia e alentejana de pele mais clara ao contrario da vizinha Espanha na Andaluzia onde a influencia arabe durou muito mais tempo cultural como populacionalmente a cultura Galaico-portuguesa solidifcou-se em todo Portugal!!!

Agora que estamos a falar de forma mais amigavel, á uma coisa que constatei pelos meus olhos sem dados objetivos por exemplo relativo ás ilhas Canarias e da Madeira, já visitei a Madeira algumas vezes e há pouco tempo estive pela 1ª vez na Ilha de Tenerife e como já estive em Marrocos em Agadir e Casablanca notei uma coisa interessantissima é que os Madeirenses são muito mais de cabelo claro ou olhos claros ou melhor portugueses comuns que por exemplo em Tenerife ou seja o que quero dizer é que quando vou á Madeira não noto em nada que mudei de continente agora quando estive em Tenerife os 5 dias que lá estive notei que os Locais de lá habitantes locais de lá são muito mais parecidos com as marroquinas a nivel de fisionomia pele morena cabelos muito mais escuros que na Madeira notei isso a sério ali tive mesmo a sensação que estava numa latitude diferente na Madeira não tive essa sensação,atenção posso estar totalmente equivocado esta foi a sensação com que fiquei o pouco tempo que lá estive.


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2011 às 22:58)

O povo algarvio autócne tem pele morena, é o povo mais moreno do país, cabelo escuro e olhos escuros. E não é baixo. O meu pai, por exemplo, acha as mulheres minhotas giras mas muito baixinhas 

O Algarve neste momento tem muita mistura. Mais de 50 000 dos residentes são de fora, ingleses, alemães ou holandeses que têm residência fixa no Algarve, isto numa população total de pouco mais de 400 000 residentes. Depois, actualmente, nas cidades há muitas pessoas de outras regiões do país. Isso é notório nalgumas profissões, muitos dos médicos, enfermeiros e professores que trabalham no Algarve vieram de Lisboa, Coimbra, Norte, etc. Mais, no Algarve antigo havia tipicamente dois grupos bem descritos pelo Athaide de Oliveira no século XIX, que não se misturavam, de um lado tínhamos as comunidades piscatórias de Monte Gordo, Lota, Olhão ou Meia Praia, onde havia influências externas: a população de Monte Gordo tem origem catalã e andaluza, e muitos pescadores traziam mulheres de outras regiões do país, eu por exemplo tenho uma vizinha de Leça da Palmeira que casou com um pescador algarvio muitas décadas atrás. Do outro a população rural, que tinha propriedades agrícolas. A população algarvia nativa pode ser encontrada sim nas aldeias e vilas do barrocal e da serra, mas na minha opinião onde está melhor representada é nas aldeias do barrocal.


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 23:14)

frederico disse:


> O povo algarvio autócne tem pele morena, é o povo mais moreno do país, cabelo escuro e olhos escuros. E não é baixo. O meu pai, por exemplo, acha as mulheres minhotas giras mas muito baixinhas
> 
> O Algarve neste momento tem muita mistura. Mais de 50 000 dos residentes são de fora, ingleses, alemães ou holandeses que têm residência fixa no Algarve, isto numa população total de pouco mais de 400 000 residentes. Depois, actualmente, nas cidades há muitas pessoas de outras regiões do país. Isso é notório nalgumas profissões, muitos dos médicos, enfermeiros e professores que trabalham no Algarve vieram de Lisboa, Coimbra, Norte, etc. Mais, no Algarve antigo havia tipicamente dois grupos bem descritos pelo Athaide de Oliveira no século XIX, que não se misturavam, de um lado tínhamos as comunidades piscatórias de Monte Gordo, Lota, Olhão ou Meia Praia, onde havia influências externas: a população de Monte Gordo tem origem catalã e andaluza, e muitos pescadores traziam mulheres de outras regiões do país, eu por exemplo tenho uma vizinha de Leça da Palmeira que casou com um pescador algarvio muitas décadas atrás. Do outro a população rural, que tinha propriedades agrícolas. A população algarvia nativa pode ser encontrada sim nas aldeias e vilas do barrocal e da serra, mas na minha opinião onde está melhor representada é nas aldeias do barrocal.



Sim não é só o Algarve isso é um sinal dos tempos mas é geral, em Portugal temos de já considerar a influencia africana principalmente aqui na região de Lisboa o que não falta são casais de miudas bem braquinhas casadas com portugueses de origem dos Palopes..Temos essa influência actual dos fenomenos de migração nas grandes cidades estas questões já começam a não fazer sentido, mas é curioso que em Portugal os Arabes não escolhem o nosso pais como Imigração a Imigração Norte africana é muito forte em França(razões coloniais) e em Espanha e Italia por estarem geograficamente muito mais proximas do Norte de Africa que propriamente Portugal, alias essa distancia maior do Norte de Africa de Portugal face a outros paises do sul da Europa pode tambem explicar muita coisa relativa a menor presença do ponto de vista cultural das culturas mais Mouriscas e a unidade nacional que Portugal consegue ter que no meu ponto de vista é quase unica em toda a Europa!!

e esse teu testemunho das zonas piscatórias tambem é muito interessante e concordo totalmente com ele as populações das zonas piscatorias sempre tiveram um grande contacto umas com as outras e as mini-migrações sempre foram comuns em Portugal e mesmo fora de Portugal... isso é um facto sem duvida.


----------



## frederico (6 Jun 2011 às 23:28)

Os povos do Norte de África e do Médio Oriente não escolhem Portugal porque somos um país pobre. Os poucos islâmicos que eu conheço vieram de Moçambique ou da Índia Portuguesa e são de classa alta. Já estive na mesquita de Lisboa e conheço parte da comunidade


----------



## SocioMeteo (6 Jun 2011 às 23:40)

frederico disse:


> Os povos do Norte de África e do Médio Oriente não escolhem Portugal porque somos um país pobre. Os poucos islâmicos que eu conheço vieram de Moçambique ou da Índia Portuguesa e são de classa alta. Já estive na mesquita de Lisboa e conheço parte da comunidade



sim é uma verdade, mas tambem pela dificuldade geografica de Portugal se encontrar mais longe que Espanha ou Italia do Magreb porque não tenha duvidas que tivesse mais proximo eles vinham todos para cá porque eles querem é vir para a Europa seja de que jeito for, na praia da Agadir constatei isso e bem.
sim esse tipo de imigração proveniente de Moçambique e de Indianos não Goeses(nome dado aos Indianos de Goa com praticas religiosas catolicas e nomes portugueses) é uma realidade, a comunidade Indiana não Goeses foi muito forte em Moçambique mais a nivel de comercio muito presente em Lourenço Marques e na Beira ou em Nampula mas não eram propriamente a Elite atenção Longe mas muito longe disso, muitos vieram depois para Portugal e devido ao seu caracter comunitario e fechado e empreendedor deram-se muito bem alias existe um exemplo desses num quadro administrador de uma grande empresa portuguesa, eu acrescentaria a essa Migração mulçumana vinda da Guiné Bissau.


----------



## SocioMeteo (7 Jun 2011 às 00:01)

belem disse:


> Pois claro, você sabia que esses irlandeses de que fala têm origem na P. Ibérica?



e?afinal sempre existe uma Connection entre A Irlanda e a PI???!!!!

acho graça você queixar-se dos meus graficos e mapas, e depois por aqui outros que até acabam por reforçar aquilo que defendo alias a nivel de cõr dos olhos o mapa que postou demonstra que o nosso territorio tem uma incidência grande de olhos claros tão grande como em França e superior a quase toda a Italia LOl acaba por me dar razão!!!! 
Mas acho graça queixar-se dos meus mapas, e das minhas conclusões mas depois andar a achar que pode fazer 50º graus em Portugal mesmo sem dados oficiais já está tudo bem....


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jun 2011 às 00:30)

Olá; mensagens que não se relacionam com o tópico serão eliminadas pela moderação.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2011 às 01:31)

SocioMeteo disse:


> mas depois andar a achar que pode fazer 50º graus em Portugal mesmo sem dados oficiais já está tudo bem....



Disse que era possível, baseado-me nas *probabilidades * não em dados oficiais.
Se me fosse basear em dados oficiais, já não eram probabilidades.


----------



## belem (7 Jun 2011 às 22:03)

SocioMeteo disse:


> e?afinal sempre existe uma Connection entre A Irlanda e a PI???!!!!
> 
> acho graça você queixar-se dos meus graficos e mapas, e depois por aqui outros que até acabam por reforçar aquilo que defendo alias a nivel de cõr dos olhos o mapa que postou demonstra que o nosso territorio tem uma incidência grande de olhos claros tão grande como em França e superior a quase toda a Italia LOl acaba por me dar razão!!!!



A continuação desse debate é aqui: 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/biosfera-atmosfera/povos-da-iberia-5775.html#post284124


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2011 às 10:43)

Normais de precipitaçao no periodo 1971-2000. Todos sao dado oficiais (ponho os links).

Corunha
http://www.aemet.es/es/elclima/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1387&k=gal




Porto





Napoles (oeste de Italia)
http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(289)Napoli Capodichino.pdf




Ioannina (oeste de Grecia)
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Ioannina






Ja vedes que a precipitaçao é quase identica em todas esas cidades. Incluso a seca estival é mais marcada em Porto que em Napoles e Ionnina. O que diferença Corunha e Porto de Napoles/Ionnina é a temperatura do verao, mais fresca na Corunha e Porto que nas outras. Somente pela temperatura de verao é que Napoles e Ioannina sao Csa (clima mediterraneo, mais de 22ºC) e Corunha e Porto Csb (clima submediterraneo ou suboceanico, menos de 22ºC).


----------



## Ferreiro (8 Jun 2011 às 10:58)

Um exemplo de muita precipitaçao anual (Pi), mas pela forte seca estival em xulho e agosto é clima mediterraneo (Csa). Grazalema na provincia de Cadiz.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Jun 2011 às 15:39)

Graças a Tutiempo.es podem consultar todos os dados das estaçaos meteorologicas de AEMET desde novembro de 2010. 

Exemplo, janeiro
http://www.tiempodiario.com/tiempo-mensual/2011-01/

O interesante é que temos os dados de temperatura media mensual das estaçaos meteorológicas localizadas a mais de 1000 metros na cordilheira iberica (sistema ibérico) e na cordilheira Central (Sistema Central). Os dados de janeiro sao,

Abia de Obispalia 1020 metros (Cuenca) 4,42ºC
Albarracín 1130 metros (Teruel) 3,11ºC
Aldeanueva de Serrezuela 1135 metros (Segovia) 2,79ºC
Almazul 1000 metros (Soria) 3,21ºC
Alto de los Leones 1532 metros (Madrid) 1,17ºC
Avila 1130 metros 3,97ºC
Barco de Avila 1012 metros (Avila) 3,95ºC
Barriomartín 1260 metros (Soria) 2,16ºC
Bello 1006 metros (Teruel) 2,63ºC
Beteta 1214 metros (Cuenca) 2,1ºC
Buitrago 1026 metros (Madrid) 3,3ºC

E nao sigo porque sao muitos, mas podem comprobar no link que nao há nenhum por debaijo de 0ºC. De feito nem sequer acheganse aos 0ºC.

Ja vem que em Espanha de temperaturas medias baijo 0ºC nada de nada (exeto as regioes de alta montanha).


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jun 2011 às 17:01)

HNMS (equivalent to meteopt in Greece) has released its Climatic bulletin of May
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/index_html

Average temperatures (using the classic formula of maximum + minimum / 2) of the city of Athens were

Elefsina 19.65ºC
Hellenikon 19.25ºC
Tatoi  17.55ºC
Spata (Airport of Athens) 17.4ºC

O aeroporto de Sevilla teve 23.3ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2011&mes=05&months=

6ºC mais que o aeroporto de Atenas!!!!


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Jun 2011 às 17:11)

Some time ago we got very frequently Mesogeikos showing the following table that he and his English friend make it. That was then, when Seville was rated at the bottom, but now that Sevilla proves to be hotter than Athens, he never puts the picture again, hahaha.
It's a false chart, as you know yet: the two stations used in Athens are in the center of the city and are not even are official stations from HNMS. And yet, even so much less hot than Seville. Excuse me, but


----------



## Amending (28 Jun 2011 às 09:11)

Ferreiro disse:


> Some time ago we got very frequently Mesogeikos showing the following table that he and his English friend make it. That was then, when Seville was rated at the bottom, but now that Sevilla proves to be hotter than Athens, he never puts the picture again, hahaha.
> It's a false chart, as you know yet: the two stations used in Athens are in the center of the city and are not even are official stations from HNMS. And yet, even so much less hot than Seville. Excuse me, but



In my opinion a under-emphasized detail of that table is that the Thiseio station values are almost undistinguishable from those of Gazi and also in yearly average, as we saw here

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/observatorio-nacional-de-atenas-5691.html

This is quite problematic. In fact Gazi is fully urban 8 meters above cement and asphalt in the very centre of Athens. That location is the paradigm of urban distortion of natural temperatures. Now, what does it mean if a WMO station (NOA Thiseio Stevenson shelter in the courtyard) reports values that are so similar to those of a noncompliant urban site?


----------



## Skizzo (7 Set 2011 às 14:48)

Parece-me que o IM actualizou o mapa do clima em Pt Continental. 

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/

Supostamente temos CSA, CSB e BSK. Este ultimo perto de Beja. Não existe qualquer info sobre o BSH e o BWH de certas áreas da Madeira, devem ser demasiado pequenas.


----------



## belem (7 Set 2011 às 18:12)

Skizzo disse:


> Parece-me que o IM actualizou o mapa do clima em Pt Continental.
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/pt/oclima/clima.normais/
> 
> Supostamente temos CSA, CSB e BSK. Este ultimo perto de Beja. Não existe qualquer info sobre o BSH e o BWH de certas áreas da Madeira, devem ser demasiado pequenas.



Essa actualização já foi feita há bastante tempo.
Continua soberbamente incompleta devido à falta de estudos climáticos e de estações meteorológicas.
Mas já está um pouco melhor.


----------



## Beaufort (7 Set 2011 às 19:18)

belem disse:


> Essa actualização já foi feita há bastante tempo.
> Continua soberbamente incompleta devido à falta de estudos climáticos e de estações meteorológicas.
> Mas já está um pouco melhor.



Este novo mapa de classificação climática consta no "Atlas Climático Ibérico" publicado pelo IM-Portugal e AEMET-Espanha em 2011, disponível on-line em pdf:

http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias/2011/atlas_clima_iberico.pdf


----------



## belem (7 Set 2011 às 19:29)

Beaufort disse:


> Este novo mapa de classificação climática consta no "Atlas Climático Ibérico" publicado pelo IM-Portugal e AEMET-Espanha em 2011, disponível on-line em pdf:
> 
> http://www.meteo.pt/resources.www/docs_pontuais/ocorrencias/2011/atlas_clima_iberico.pdf



Exato, assim pode-se ver « in loco» a diferença entre um país medianamente estudado e um pessimamente estudado.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 09:52)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*

Impressionante o pouco ou nenhum destaque que a Com.Social deu á queda de neve nas cotas mais baixas do Litoral Norte.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 09:59)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Impressionante o pouco ou nenhum destaque que a Com.Social deu á queda de neve nas cotas mais baixas do Litoral Norte.



Tens que te decidir: ou dizes que o Norte esta "habituado" a estes episódios meteorológicos (e não faz sentido os OCS divulgarem pois é habitual) ou então "isto" que está a acontecer é realmente "novo" e aí sim, fará sentido divulgação extra...mas neste último caso a tua "teoria" do Norte frio, humido, nevoso, etc...vai por água abaixo


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 10:14)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Tens que te decidir: ou dizes que o Norte esta "habituado" a estes episódios meteorológicos (e não faz sentido os OCS divulgarem pois é habitual) ou então "isto" que está a acontecer é realmente "novo" e aí sim, fará sentido divulgação extra...mas neste último caso a tua "teoria" do Norte frio, humido, nevoso, etc...vai por água abaixo



Só fiz ainda meia dúzia de comentários, e todos os meus comentários são baseados em dados e factos, entre os quais os valores de percipitação ou de temperatura, tão simples como isso, uma discussão ou troca de ideias só faz sentido com factos e dados objectivos, não tenho teoria nenhuma especifica apenas recolho informação e partilho-a se no Litoral Norte chove cerca de 1100-1700 mm ano não poderei dizer que chove metade por exemplo senão estaria a mentir. 
Relativo á CS logicamente que o Litoral Norte é uma região com muitas razões de queixa a esse nível em todas as temáticas não só nas meteorológicas, o que se passou não é anormal ou raro mas poderia ser digno de registo.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 10:29)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Só fiz ainda meia dúzia de comentários, e todos os meus comentários são baseados em dados e factos, entre os quais os valores de percipitação ou de temperatura, tão simples como isso, uma discussão ou troca de ideias só faz sentido com factos e dados objectivos, não tenho teoria nenhuma especifica apenas recolho informação e partilho-a se no Litoral Norte chove cerca de 1100-1700 mm ano não poderei dizer que chove metade por exemplo senão estaria a mentir.
> Relativo á CS logicamente que o Litoral Norte é uma região com muitas razões de queixa a esse nível em todas as temáticas não só nas meteorológicas, o que se passou não é anormal ou raro mas poderia ser digno de registo.



Apenas disse que tens que ser coerente com o que escreves...aqui ou noutro lado...
sinceramente acho que a queda de neve a cotas relativamente baixas (400/500 m) no Entre Douro e Minho é muito rara...apesar dos desejos de muitos (nos quais me incluo). Esta situação (queda de neve desta madrugada/manha) não foi nada de mais...claro que se verificasse o que ocorreu em 2009, aí sim, seria de destacar!
Aliás, acho que acima dos 900/1000 metros, este Inverno tem sido bastante generoso no que a neve diz respeito!
Julgo tambem que devemos "olhar" o território e perceber o que ele nos "dá"...e nesta área, "da-nos" o sobreiro até aos 700 metros, da-nos alguma esteva nas encostas voltadas a sul...portanto se me perguntas que tipo de clima temos cá (Norte Litoral e médio litoral) digo te sem duvidas que estamos no limite do intervalo do clima temperado maritimo...a Irlanda esta no outro limite...e entre estes limites a diferença é significativa...


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 10:48)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Apenas disse que tens que ser coerente com o que escreves...aqui ou noutro lado...
> sinceramente acho que a queda de neve a cotas relativamente baixas (400/500 m) no Entre Douro e Minho é muito rara...apesar dos desejos de muitos (nos quais me incluo). Esta situação (queda de neve desta madrugada/manha) não foi nada de mais...claro que se verificasse o que ocorreu em 2009, aí sim, seria de destacar!
> Aliás, acho que acima dos 900/1000 metros, este Inverno tem sido bastante generoso no que a neve diz respeito!
> Julgo tambem que devemos "olhar" o território e perceber o que ele nos "dá"...e nesta área, "da-nos" o sobreiro até aos 700 metros, da-nos alguma esteva nas encostas voltadas a sul...portanto se me perguntas que tipo de clima temos cá (Norte Litoral e médio litoral) digo te sem duvidas que estamos no limite do intervalo do clima temperado maritimo...a Irlanda esta no outro limite...e entre estes limites a diferença é significativa...




Ummm Sobreiros??? isso é mais no Alentejo ok há sobreiros mas também á  palmeiras e não faz dessa região uma região subtropical. Um pouco de bom senso. 
O Noroeste é das regiões mais deslumbrantes do ponto de vista climatológico e meteorológico, temos sobreiros  oliveiras ao lado de arvores de folha caduca e carvalhais, depois espécies subtropicais até bananeiras se vêm no Gerês, o única área verdadeiramente mediterrânica será sem duvida a terra quente trasmontana e isso deve-se não tanto a questões de latitude mas sim de relevo.
Depende da região da Irlanda , defendo mesmo que a região Galaico-Portuguesa e cantábria ou seja, entre Porto a Bordéus deveriam ter uma tipologia de clima especifico.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Julgo tambem que devemos "olhar" o território e perceber o que ele nos "dá"...e nesta área, "da-nos" o sobreiro até aos 700 metros, da-nos alguma esteva nas encostas voltadas a sul...portanto se me perguntas que tipo de clima temos cá (Norte Litoral e médio litoral) digo te sem duvidas que estamos no limite do intervalo do clima temperado maritimo...a Irlanda esta no outro limite...e entre estes limites a diferença é significativa...



Sobreiros? Onde? Sim, existem, principalmente fruto da plantação humana devido à cortiça.

A árvore por excelência do Noroeste é o Carvalho Alvarinho que, por sinal, é uma espécie que prefere climas Oceânicos e Atlânticos. 

E no Noroeste não estamos no limite de nada. Estamos em pleno clima Oceânico e por vezes com influências Atlânticas. Qualquer outro tipo de clima impossibilitaria a agricultura intensiva de regadio natural de plantações exigentes como o Milho, Linho e, no Inverno de erva para os animais.

Aliás, Orlando Ribeiro destaca a característica de Prado Campo do Noroeste (2 culturas anuais em cada terreno sem qualquer necessidade de pousio rotativo) como uma marca de agricultura Atlântica.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 11:04)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Ummm Sobreiros??? isso é mais no Alentejo ok há sobreiros mas também á  palmeiras e não faz dessa região uma região subtropical. Um pouco de bom senso.
> O Noroeste é das regiões mais deslumbrantes do ponto de vista climatológico e meteorológico, temos sobreiros  oliveiras ao lado de arvores de folha caduca e carvalhais, depois espécies subtropicais até bananeiras se vêm no Gerês, o única área verdadeiramente mediterrânica será sem duvida a terra quente trasmontana e isso deve-se não tanto a questões de latitude mas sim de relevo.
> Depende da região da Irlanda , defendo mesmo que a região Galaico-Portuguesa e cantábria ou seja, entre Porto a Bordéus deveriam ter uma tipologia de clima especifico.



Quando digo sobreiros são os que ocorrem de forma autoctone claro!
Sim, sabes qual é o limite norte do Sobreiro? Não deves saber, é a região de Ourene e do Vale do Sil (sul da Galiza)...portanto...tens que rever essa classificação!
Não estou a dizer que o Norte Litoral é climatologicamente parecido com o Alentejo...não, de todo, tem muito mais "afinidade" meteorologica com a Irlanda, sem duvida, mas não da forma que queres fazer crer, nem por sombras!
Pergunta aos colegas do forum que reportam do Minho e verás que eles te dizem que ha sobreiros nas encostas dos locais onde vivem! Ha tambem medronheiros (com uma localização mais reduzida e em pequenos núcleos das encostas voltadas a sul)
Até me arrisco a dizer mais caro colega...a sucessão ecológica "diz-nos" que se deixarmos a natureza funcionar, teremos mais sobreiros daqui a 50 anos que temos agora!
Portanto não percebo o teu espanto


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 11:07)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



GabKoost disse:


> Sobreiros? Onde? Sim, existem, principalmente fruto da plantação humana devido à cortiça.
> 
> A árvore por excelência do Noroeste é o Carvalho Alvarinho que, por sinal, é uma espécie que prefere climas Oceânicos e Atlânticos.
> 
> ...



Tens que sair de casa e dar uma volta pelos montes a tua volta....encontrarás MUITOS sobreiros de forma autóctone...Ah! ClimaOceânico com influencias atlânticas não existe...existe sim clima Oceãnico ou atlantico com influencias mediterraneas...isso sim, é o que temos nesta zona geografica!


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 11:18)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Quando digo sobreiros são os que ocorrem de forma autoctone claro!
> Sim, sabes qual é o limite norte do Sobreiro? Não deves saber, é a região de Ourene e do Vale do Sil (sul da Galiza)...portanto...tens que rever essa classificação!
> Não estou a dizer que o Norte Litoral é climatologicamente parecido com o Alentejo...não, de todo, tem muito mais "afinidade" meteorologica com a Irlanda, sem duvida, mas não da forma que queres fazer crer, nem por sombras!
> Pergunta aos colegas do forum que reportam do Minho e verás que eles te dizem que ha sobreiros nas encostas dos locais onde vivem! Ha tambem medronheiros (com uma localização mais reduzida e em pequenos núcleos das encostas voltadas a sul)
> ...



Mas alguma vez eu falei na Irlanda? apenas limito-me a constatar factos nem sequer referi a Irlanda o clima Irlandês é o que temos tido durante o ano inteiro com pequenas amplitudes térmicas no clima do Norte de Portugal faz calor e tem horas de sol acima da média, portanto defendo que haja um tipo de clima especifico para Norte de Portugal,Galiza e Cantábria não tem haver com o clima irlandês por exemplo, onde não faz calor ou o sol é raro.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Mas alguma vez eu falei na Irlanda? apenas limito-me a constatar factos nem sequer referi a Irlanda o clima Irlandês é o que temos tido durante o ano inteiro com pequenas amplitudes térmicas no clima do Norte de Portugal faz calor e tem horas de sol acima da média, portanto defendo que haja um tipo de clima especifico para Norte de Portugal,Galiza e Cantábria não tem haver com o clima irlandês por exemplo, onde não faz calor ou o sol é raro.



A Irlanda é o limite Norte do Clima Temperado Maritimo...como o Minho é o limite Sul...daí ter referido a Irlanda...
Não concordo com a definição de um "clima especifico" para a área que referiste! 
Não concordo por uma questão simples, a definição de clima é por si só uma definição (passo a redundancia) de algo abrangente, logo...
particularidades dentro de limites climáticos ha naturalmente, mas daí a definir um clima especificamente por causa disso...não concordo, mas é apenas e só a minha opinião!
Admito que relativamente aos sobreiros, tenha causado espanto a ti e ao Gabkoost porque é dificil encontrar MUITOS sobreiros adultos nesta região (fruto da pressão urbanistica, de comerciantes de madeira e proprietarios ignorantes e com falta de civismo), mas em porte arbustivo ha e em muitos locais, não tenhas a menor duvida!
Se me perguntas se concordo com a campanha sobreiro árvore de Portugal, não não concordo, porque uma árvore não faz a floresta...mas que os ha por cá ai isso ha...


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 11:27)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Tens que sair de casa e dar uma volta pelos montes a tua volta....encontrarás MUITOS sobreiros de forma autóctone...Ah! ClimaOceânico com influencias atlânticas não existe...existe sim clima Oceãnico ou atlantico com influencias mediterraneas...isso sim, é o que temos nesta zona geografica!



Vejo claro, mas NUNCA, e repito, NUNCA vi florestas de Sobreiros. O que vejo são florestas de Carvalho Alvarinhos. O facto de mencionares Sobreiros, árvore que aparece raramente parece-me uma tentativa de forçar um argumento. Deve igualmente existir pontualmente Carvalho Alvarinhos no sul do pais. Mas isso não faz deles um espécie em nada representativa da região e do clima em causa.

Quando ao tipo de climas, o Noroeste, está para mim entre o Oceânico ou o Atlântico. Influencias Mediterrânicas é coisa que não me parece claro devido Às características típicas que o próprio Orlando Ribeiro mencionou.

Dependendo dos anos pode de facto haver um Estio muito seco (este último verão) definição de influência Mediterrânica, mas por norma, chove todos os meses do ano. 

Em Braga, por ex, os 4 meses mais secos do ano (Junho, Julho, Agosto, Setembro, representam cerca de 200mm o que não se enquadra na definição de Estio Mediterrânico.

Por isso é que digo que dependendo do ano podemos ter influência Mediterrânica e, outros, o nosso clima até se parece mais com Atlântico.


----------



## Costa (10 Fev 2014 às 11:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Apenas disse que tens que ser coerente com o que escreves...aqui ou noutro lado...
> sinceramente acho que a queda de neve a cotas relativamente baixas (400/500 m) no Entre Douro e Minho é muito rara...apesar dos desejos de muitos (nos quais me incluo). Esta situação (queda de neve desta madrugada/manha) não foi nada de mais...claro que se verificasse o que ocorreu em 2009, aí sim, seria de destacar!
> Aliás, acho que acima dos 900/1000 metros, este Inverno tem sido bastante generoso no que a neve diz respeito!
> Julgo tambem que devemos "olhar" o território e perceber o que ele nos "dá"...e nesta área, "da-nos" o sobreiro até aos 700 metros, da-nos alguma esteva nas encostas voltadas a sul...portanto se me perguntas que tipo de clima temos cá (Norte Litoral e médio litoral) digo te sem duvidas que estamos no limite do intervalo do clima temperado maritimo...a Irlanda esta no outro limite...e entre estes limites a diferença é significativa...



Basta subir ao topo do monte Córdova em Santo Tirso, que atinge os 500m em algumas zonas, e o que não falta são sobreiros


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 11:31)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Admito que relativamente aos sobreiros, tenha causado espanto a ti e ao Gabkoost porque é dificil encontrar MUITOS sobreiros adultos nesta região (fruto da pressão urbanistica, de comerciantes de madeira e proprietarios ignorantes e com falta de civismo), mas em porte arbustivo ha e em muitos locais, não tenhas a menor duvida!
> Se me perguntas se concordo com a campanha sobreiro árvore de Portugal, não não concordo, porque uma árvore não faz a floresta...mas que os ha por cá ai isso ha...



Mas olha que aqui na minha zona, uma das mais eucaliptizadas de Portugal, quando deitam lenha abaixo deixam SEMPRE os Sobreiros e Carvalhos em pé. Eles existem, sim. Mas não deves usar essa árvore que não é representativa, como um suporte para um argumento.

As terras do Noroeste dão para tudo. Podes por qualquer árvore aqui e ela irá vingar porque tem mais água do que alguma vez pode usar e terá igualmente sol quanto baste no verão.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



GabKoost disse:


> Vejo claro, mas NUNCA, e repito, NUNCA vi florestas de Sobreiros. O que vejo são florestas de Carvalho Alvarinhos. O facto de mencionares Sobreiros, árvore que aparece raramente parece-me uma tentativa de forçar um argumento. Deve igualmente existir pontualmente Carvalho Alvarinhos no sul do pais. Mas isso não faz deles um espécie em nada representativa da região e do clima em causa.
> 
> Quando ao tipo de climas, o Noroeste, está para mim entre o Oceânico ou o Atlântico. Influencias Mediterrânicas é coisa que não me parece claro devido Às características típicas que o próprio Orlando Ribeiro mencionou.
> 
> ...


é pá fica lá no que te parece, não vamos maçar os colegas com argumentações que não interessam para o seguimento!
Lê o post anterior que coloquei e tenta perceber o que escrevo!
Quanto aos sobreiros...aos colegas dete seguimento da zona do Minho e do Douro Litoral, POR FAVOR esclareçam aqui o nosso colega GabKoost se ha ou não sobreiros no vosso concelho e/ou freguesia...em porte adulto ou jovem (ha! e sem ser plantados, refiro me a autoctones)!


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 11:33)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



GabKoost disse:


> Mas olha que aqui na minha zona, uma das mais eucaliptizadas de Portugal, quando deitam lenha abaixo deixam SEMPRE os Sobreiros e Carvalhos em pé. Eles existem, sim. Mas não deves usar essa árvore que não é representativa, como um suporte para um argumento.
> 
> As terras do Noroeste dão para tudo. Podes por qualquer árvore aqui e ela irá vingar porque tem mais água do que alguma vez pode usar e terá igualmente sol quanto baste no verão.



então afinal ja ha sobreiros por baixo da praga dos eucaliptos?????


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 13:02)

Off topic:
estou deveras curioso para ver a argumentação e contra argumentação dos colegas PortugalWeather e Gabkoost e do Ferreiro...vai haver faisca não???!!!


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 15:18)

AJB disse:


> é pá fica lá no que te parece, não vamos maçar os colegas com argumentações que não interessam para o seguimento!
> Lê o post anterior que coloquei e tenta perceber o que escrevo!
> Quanto aos sobreiros...aos colegas dete seguimento da zona do Minho e do Douro Litoral, POR FAVOR esclareçam aqui o nosso colega GabKoost se ha ou não sobreiros no vosso concelho e/ou freguesia...em porte adulto ou jovem (ha! e sem ser plantados, refiro me a autoctones)!



Por ca no Minho , numa floresta autoctene ,em 100 carvalhos aparece 1 sobreiro . 

O Minho , em termos climaticos , e uma regiao unica em Portugal Continental ( Em termos climaticos e carateristicas da paisagem ) . 

Se for ao Alto Minho profundo (Longe da auto - estrada ) vai de certeza absoluta encontrar mais depressa um teixo , um pinheiro silvestre , um azevinho ou um vidoeiro do que um sobreiro . 

O Minho e claramente uma regiao mais atlantica do que mediterranica ,. quem diz o contrario nao conhece o Minho ou so o ve pela tv .   

 Convem nao falar daquilo que desconhecemos . . .


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 15:34)

Ah e ja agora , os poucos sitios que no Minho se pode encontrar aglomerados de sobreiros foram plantacoes feitas pelo homem , ja me disseram isso . 

Em zonas abrigadas claro que podem surgir sobreiros , tambem nao somos a Suecia , agora falar em florestas autoctenes de sobreiros a proliferar no Minho e , perdoem - me a expressao , anedotico , e de alguem  que nao sabe o que esta a dizer .


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 15:53)

james disse:


> Ah e ja agora , os poucos sitios que no Minho se pode encontrar aglomerados de sobreiros foram plantacoes feitas pelo homem , ja me disseram isso .
> 
> Em zonas abrigadas claro que podem surgir sobreiros , tambem nao somos a Suecia , agora falar em florestas autoctenes de sobreiros a proliferar no Minho e , perdoem - me a expressao , anedotico , e de alguem  que nao sabe o que esta a dizer .



Anedótico é o teu desconhecimento sobre isto!
1- Não disse que as florestas de sobreiros proliferavam no Minho, portanto não coloques frases que não escrevi (para se considerar espaço florestal tem que ter área de 0,5 ha e pelo menos 20 metros de largura...ora ve la que se calhar ainda arranjas umas áreazitas pelo Minho não pá?!);
2- O Minho não é uma região única no país, o Douro Litoral é, climatologicamente falando, MUITO semelhante;
3- Vai a serra de Arga, ao Vale do Gerês, sameiro, Penha (é pá e a tantos sitios até aos 700 metros +-) e verás muitos sobreiros...e NÃO foram plantados pelo Homem;
4- Mentira, não encontras um Teixo assim tão facilmente, se calhar querias referir-te ao vidoeiro e aí sim aparece MUITO, apartir dos 700 metros sensivelmente;
5-Conheces a zona da Ermida no Vale do lima (Peneda-Gerês)? certamente não!

Portanto, anedóticas foram as tuas afirmações e seguramente TU é que não sabes o que estas a escrever! Sabes onde é o Vale do Sil na Galiza? Sabes que ha la sobreiros? Achas que alguem se dava ao trabalho de os ir la plantar só para me lixar os posts?????
O que ja escrevi noutros posts e repito é que naturalmente o Entre Douro e Minho tem um clima maritimo, mas não é um maritimo "puro"...
Ah! Sabes o que são medronheiros? Sabes que os ha no Gerês não sabes????


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 16:05)

Quanto ao Pinheiro Silvestre...esses sim, maioritariamente foram plantados pelos serviços florestais nos anos 40....quando florestaram muitos baldios do País!
Agora, no Gerês a cerca de 1400 metros de altitude (proximo do caminho de Leonte para os Carris) ha uma verdadeira reliquia que é Pinheiros Silvestres autóctones...é o limite mais a sul do _Pinus Sylvestris_...
portanto como vês o Minho esta proximo do limite Norte do sobreiro e tem o limite Sul do Pinheiro silvestre...assim, facilmente chegas a conclusão que o Minho tem um clima maritimo, mas com infuência mediterranea...


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

AJB disse:


> 2- O Minho não é uma região única no país, o Douro Litoral é, climatologicamente falando, MUITO semelhante;
> 3- Vai a serra de Arga, ao Vale do Gerês, sameiro, Penha (é pá e a tantos sitios até aos 700 metros +-) e verás muitos sobreiros...e NÃO foram plantados pelo Homem;
> 4- Mentira, não encontras um Teixo assim tão facilmente, se calhar querias referir-te ao vidoeiro e aí sim aparece MUITO, apartir dos 700 metros sensivelmente;



2- Minho e Douro Litoral são a mesma coisa. É o Entre Douro e Minho que apenas excluí o grande Porto. Não vale a pena pegar por aí. Após isso, sim, o Entre Douro e Minho é único no país devido às formações Montanhosas que criam o "anfiteatro virado ao mar" com cumes entre os 1200m até 1500m a cerca de 50km linha recta do mar.  E é isso que influência em grande parte a precipitação intensa e totalmente única no país a baixas altitudes.

3- Penha foi TODA ela plantada pelo homem e bem recentemente. Sameiro IDEM. A maior parte das montanhas minhotas, tradicionalmente, não tem vegetação acima dos 400m. Isso porque as zonas mais altas eram penedias e até eram usadas para pastorícia. O caso de zonas enormes como Gerês e outras serras com imensa diversidade territorial é diferente. Ah! E atenção que ainda estou para ver um sobreiro na mata da albergaria ou outro local desabitado. Os santuários de montanha e outras zonas com população interragem muito com a propagação das espécies. É como a  Oliveira. Existem oliveiras no meio do monte do Sameiro onde não há habitação. Porquê? Porque foram INTRODUZIDAS após a entrada agriocolamente do Milho na região e, obviamente, acabaram por aparecer noutros locais.

4- Teixos vi apenas meia dúzia em toda a vida. São espécies venenosas perseguidas pelos agricultores e pastores desde a idade média.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 17:13)

AJB disse:


> Quanto ao Pinheiro Silvestre...esses sim, maioritariamente foram plantados pelos serviços florestais nos anos 40....quando florestaram muitos baldios do País!
> Agora, no Gerês a cerca de 1400 metros de altitude (proximo do caminho de Leonte para os Carris) ha uma verdadeira reliquia que é Pinheiros Silvestres autóctones...é o limite mais a sul do _Pinus Sylvestris_...
> portanto como vês o Minho esta proximo do limite Norte do sobreiro e tem o limite Sul do Pinheiro silvestre...assim, facilmente chegas a conclusão que o Minho tem um clima maritimo, mas com infuência mediterranea...



As generalizações são sempre pouco conclusivas.
Como o clima mediterrâneo não é todo ele igual, o clima marítimo ou atlântico também não o é. 
Bordéus ou Bilbau tem um clima marítimo mas o clima marítimo de Bilbau ou Bordéus não tem nada em comum com o clima de Amesterdão por exemplo. 
No clima sentido no Litoral Norte português apenas um pequeno preciosismo não permite a esses climas serem climas marítimos que se deve ao facto de em Julho e Agosto chover menos 10 mm em cada mês para serem considerados meses húmidos ou seja, a tipologia climática ignora a floresta e centra-se só numa pequena arvore, ou seja,bastava em vez de chover 30 mm em Agosto em media no Minho e Douro Litoral chover 40 ou 45 mm para que esta região tivesse um clima atlântico. 
Na minha opinião existiam todas as condições para que existisse uma tipologia de clima especifica para o Norte de Portugal/Galiza/Astúrias/Cantabria/Pais Basco e Aquilane em França, pois todas estas regiões partilham muito mais de aspectos que as juntam do que as separam, entre os quais o próprio calor é um pouco irreal dizer que Bordéus ou Bilbau tem um clima igual ao de Copenhaga mas diferente do clima de Braga por exemplo, quando tanto em Bilbau ou em Bordéus as temperaturas atingem valores altíssimos no Verão e mesmo fora do Verão, tendo também outros factores que aproximam os climas dessas regiões ao clima das nossas regiões do Norte do pais. 
Esta é só a minha opinião relativo as espécies e á vegetação é preciso termos alguma prudência com isso, pois em Galway na costa irlandesa existem espécies subtropicais e ninguém diz que o clima daquela região é subtropical por exemplo.


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 17:16)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> então afinal ja ha sobreiros por baixo da praga dos eucaliptos?????



Sim. Caravlhos, Casanheiros, Cerejeiras, Oliveiras e Sobreiros andam no meio da serra por entre os eucaliptais. Qual o problema? Até mimosas (acácias), espécies introduzidas como outras tantas, lá andam.


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 17:17)

AJB disse:


> Quanto ao Pinheiro Silvestre...esses sim, maioritariamente foram plantados pelos serviços florestais nos anos 40....quando florestaram muitos baldios do País!
> Agora, no Gerês a cerca de 1400 metros de altitude (proximo do caminho de Leonte para os Carris) ha uma verdadeira reliquia que é Pinheiros Silvestres autóctones...é o limite mais a sul do _Pinus Sylvestris_...
> portanto como vês o Minho esta proximo do limite Norte do sobreiro e tem o limite Sul do Pinheiro silvestre...assim, facilmente chegas a conclusão que o Minho tem um clima maritimo, mas com infuência mediterranea...




Oh homem nao se exalte tanto , que ate faz al . 

Apetecia - me partir a loica toda mas ate concordo consigo na maior parte das coisas  

So umas notas :. 

- o Minho e atlantico com influencia mediterranica sem duvida 

-o Minho fica numa zona de transicao  de clima sem duvida 

- o Minho e o Douro Litoral fazem parte da mesma regiao sem duvida 

- conheco muito bem quase todas as serras do Minho , ja fui ao cimo a pe de quase todas 

- ja vi pinheiros silvestres a nascer espontaneamente em varios locais 

- sei muito bem o que e um medronheiro pois tenho um em minha casa alem de um sobreiro , um pinheiro bravo , 6 azevinhos  e 8 carvalhos


----------



## GabKoost (10 Fev 2014 às 17:21)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



Costa disse:


> Basta subir ao topo do monte Córdova em Santo Tirso, que atinge os 500m em algumas zonas, e o que não falta são sobreiros



Meus amigos, não sejamos "anjinhos". Sobreiros são árvores junto a SANTUÁRIOS DE MONTANHA. Obviamente colocadas pela mão do homem. Podem ver isso em qualquer monte Minhoto com santuário. Falperra, Penha, Sameiro, neste caso de monte corva etc.

Foi um hábito das ordens religiosas de os meterem lá. 

Não contesto a existência de sobreiros. Agora este não é representativo em absolutamente nada da região do Noroeste. E a sua existÊncia pode muito bem ter tido orgiem humana tal como a Oliveira que tb aparece de forma selvagem em montanhas várias.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 17:21)

james disse:


> Oh homem nao se exalte tanto , que ate faz al .
> 
> Apetecia - me partir a loica toda mas ate concordo consigo na maior parte das coisas
> 
> ...



Para mim o Minho e a Galiza não são parecidos com nada, são uma região única que deveria ter uma especificidade climática única, é absurdo tentar colar a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal ao mediterrâneo seja no que for, como também o é colar á região da Benelux, para mim é única uma região onde chove quase 2000 mm anualmente não tem nada haver com Sicílias ou Sardenhas ou Andaluzias, como não tem nada haver com Dinamarcas ou Holandas.


----------



## Costa (10 Fev 2014 às 17:26)

Só para que fique como apontamento, o utilizador PortugalWeather já foi várias vezes banido deste fórum devido à sua má educação e falta de abertura para discussões saudáveis e promotoras do tema da meteorologia. Qualquer citação ou menção aos posts dele julgo não trazerem nada de interessante e novo à conversa.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 17:28)

Bem...ha coisas que não vale a pena rebater porque quem não sabe é como quem não vê....
não estou exaltado, mas custa ler repetidamente e permitir algumas inverdades....
a Oliveira e o Castanheiro foram introduzidos pelos Romanos...o Sobreiro não!
Sim, nascem pinheiros silvestres como nascem eucaliptos, pois as sementes são transportadas centenas de kms por via aérea, mas a questão é que no caso do sobreiro ele é autoctone!
Portanto sugiro primeiro que leiam a diferença entre autoctone, endemisco, indigena e invasora...ok?
Ah! Sim, a mata de albergaria no Gerês provavelmente não tem sobreiros (Gabkoost vai la ler os meus posts com atenção, depois consulta uma carta topografica e verás que esse teu comentario era de todo dispensavel)...
Quanto ás oliveiras no meio dos espaços florestais, aparecem porque foram zonas cultivadas e ja abandonadas ha muitos anos...
não ha pachorra para certos comentarios e para colocar um ponto final, esta historia começou porque escrevi que o Entre Douro e Minho tinha caracrteristicas mediterraneas...sim, tem porque a vegetação assim o demonstra, mas não disse que o clima era mediterraneo, pois simplesmente não o é!
Sabem o que é a esteva? Sim, aquele arbusto que cobre as serras Algarvias? Pois é pois é aparce nas encostas voltadas a sul do Tâmega na zona de Marco de Canaveses e Penafiel...ok, desculpem não é Minho, é Douro Litoral...
quanto a haver ou não povoamentos de sobreiros...acreditem se quiserem, mas só não ha em maior numero porque a incuria humana assim não o permite...


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 17:33)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Para mim o Minho e a Galiza não são parecidos com nada, são uma região única que deveria ter uma especificidade climática única, é absurdo tentar colar a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal ao mediterrâneo seja no que for, como também o é colar á região da Benelux, para mim é única uma região onde chove quase 2000 mm anualmente não tem nada haver com Sicílias ou Sardenhas ou Andaluzias, como não tem nada haver com Dinamarcas ou Holandas.



Bem, se vais pela precipitação então comparavamo nos com climas trop+icais de monções????
a propria Galiza faz uma diferenciação entre a metade Norte e a metade sul e vens tu agora dizer que é tudo igual...
e para que é que queres a força toda dizer que o EDM (Entre Douro e Minho) é diferente da Sicilia e diferente da Sardenha...claro que é!!!! Qual a novidade...não percebo a serio...como tambem não percebo porque queres colar o EDM a zona de Bilbao...
ca ha mais precipitação, mas la é distribuida de forma mais regular, tal qual Londres...


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 17:35)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



GabKoost disse:


> Meus amigos, não sejamos "anjinhos". Sobreiros são árvores junto a SANTUÁRIOS DE MONTANHA. Obviamente colocadas pela mão do homem. Podem ver isso em qualquer monte Minhoto com santuário. Falperra, Penha, Sameiro, neste caso de monte corva etc.
> 
> Foi um hábito das ordens religiosas de os meterem lá.
> 
> Não contesto a existência de sobreiros. Agora este não é representativo em absolutamente nada da região do Noroeste. E a sua existÊncia pode muito bem ter tido orgiem humana tal como a Oliveira que tb aparece de forma selvagem em montanhas várias.



Desculpa lá...então a zona do lindoso é Santuario?
Olha, faz a estrada Guimarães Felgueiras e olha com olhos de ver para a parte arbustiva dos espaços florestais...
vai a Cerveira, Valença...não, não vamos visitar Santuarios, vamos ver espaços florestais...faz a estrada Braga Chaves e vês os andares climaticos perfeitamente...e não precisas olhar para o termometro do carro, basta teres atenção a vegetação!
Ainda ha pouco estive num site que devem conhecer "Um par de botas"...é pá e não é que no meio da serra do gerês (andar basal suponho, ou ate sub-montano) lá aparece um raio de um sobreiro???
Numa escarpa ainda por cima...qual seria o alpinista que lá o foi plantar!!!!!


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 17:39)

Costa disse:


> Só para que fique como apontamento, o utilizador PortugalWeather já foi várias vezes banido deste fórum devido à sua má educação e falta de abertura para discussões saudáveis e promotoras do tema da meteorologia. Qualquer citação ou menção aos posts dele julgo não trazerem nada de interessante e novo à conversa.



Eu nao vi ma educacao nenhuma no portugal weather , vi foi o senhor a dizer algo sem fundamentacao nenhuma que foi la porque viu sobreiros num sitio qualquer era a prova que eles existem aos magotes . 

Eu conheco muito bem essa zona e posso garantir que quase tudo foi introduzido pelo homem .


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Fev 2014 às 17:41)

AJB disse:


> Bem, se vais pela precipitação então comparavamo nos com climas trop+icais de monções????
> a propria Galiza faz uma diferenciação entre a metade Norte e a metade sul e vens tu agora dizer que é tudo igual...
> e para que é que queres a força toda dizer que o EDM (Entre Douro e Minho) é diferente da Sicilia e diferente da Sardenha...claro que é!!!! Qual a novidade...não percebo a serio...como tambem não percebo porque queres colar o EDM a zona de Bilbao...
> ca ha mais precipitação, mas la é distribuida de forma mais regular, tal qual Londres...




Bem inicialmente o user AJB é que puxou  o assunto no outro tópico, Litoral Norte, tenho a minha opinião e posso partilhar consigo e com fórum na minha opinião as regiões Entre Douro e Minho-Galiza-Cantabria-Astúrias e Aquilane França deveriam ter uma tipologia de clima comum pois tem mais aspectos em comum do que aqueles que as separam entre as quais o calor, o sol, por ai fora, sustento isto sim uma teoria em dados estatísticos e objectivos, para mim é ridículo dizer que o clima de Bordéus é o mesmo de Copenhaga e diferente do de Braga.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 17:42)

james disse:


> Eu nao vi ma educacao nenhuma no portugal weather , vi foi o senhor a dizer algo sem fundamentacao nenhuma que foi la porque viu sobreiros num sitio qualquer era a prova que eles existem aos magotes .
> 
> Eu conheco muito bem essa zona e posso garantir que quase tudo foi introduzido pelo homem .


Ja eras nascido era?????
Eu não li nenhuma frase a dizer que havia Sobreiros aos magotes...é pá, voçês escrevem cada uma...


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 17:46)

E voce viu o sobreiro a nascer no Geres ?


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 18:02)

james disse:


> E voce viu o sobreiro a nascer no Geres ?



Podes tratar me por tu, tambem o fiz contigo!
Não, naturalmente sabes que não vi, mas supoe-se que naquela situação...ok? Entendes?Boa


----------



## Fil (10 Fev 2014 às 19:03)

Sobre o Sobreiro:


----------



## Agreste (10 Fev 2014 às 20:11)

Uma de cal e outra de areia.



> Ao sobreiro indicam-se valores óptimos de temperatura média anual entre 15 e 19 ºC e de precipitação anual entre 600 e 800 mm. É de excluir a arborização com sobreiro em regiões com precipitação média anual inferior a 400 mm ou onde as temperaturas invernais desçam abaixo de -5 ºC.
> 
> O sobreiro é pouco exigente em solos, com grande tolerância quanto à sua composição química e evidencia grande capacidade para tirar partido de quase todos os tipos de solo, desde graníticos a xistosos ou arenáceos. No entanto, evita os solos calcários (com calcário activo) e os solos excessivamente  argilosos, compactos, salinos e hidromórficos, assim como os que apresentam impermes (susceptíveis de encharcamento).
> 
> ...



https://www.google.pt/url?sa=t&rct=...4IGYDg&usg=AFQjCNFciN_FjMJ0naNSO9YQUFIAIP1UMA


----------



## james (10 Fev 2014 às 20:24)

AJB disse:


> Podes tratar me por tu, tambem o fiz contigo!
> Não, naturalmente sabes que não vi, mas supoe-se que naquela situação...ok? Entendes?Boa



Claro que nao acho que algum alpinista plantou um sobreiro no Geres e tambem penso que tu sabes que  embora existam sobreiros no Minho nao e nenhuma especie dominante . 

Mas ja chega de falar disto , quem me ouvir falar ate parece que eu tenho alguma coisa contra os sobreiros e e uma arvore lindissima !


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2014 às 21:21)

Existem aqui algumas imprecisões.

O castanheiro já está presente na P. Ibérica há dezenas de milhares de anos assim como o zambujeiro (antepassado selvagem da oliveira) que está presente no Centro do país, pelo menos desde a última Idade do Gelo (e desde provavelmente bem antes deste período até).


----------



## belem (10 Fev 2014 às 21:34)

Fil disse:


> Sobre o Sobreiro:



Bom post.


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 22:48)

belem disse:


> Existem aqui algumas imprecisões.
> 
> O castanheiro já está presente na P. Ibérica há dezenas de milhares de anos assim como o zambujeiro (antepassado selvagem da oliveira) que está presente no Centro do país, pelo menos desde a última Idade do Gelo (e desde provavelmente bem antes deste período até).



Sim, mas o castanheiro não deixa de ser uma especie introduzida. ..quanto aoo post do Fi e do Aurélio,confirmam o que escrevi. ..
Claro que preferia mais betulas, ter faias,  era bom sinal para as minhas preferências meteo, mas infelizmente não é bem assim...


----------



## AJB (10 Fev 2014 às 22:54)

Desculpem, era Agreste e nao Aurélio...as minhas desculpas asos dois. ..


----------



## belem (11 Fev 2014 às 00:04)

O castanheiro foi reintroduzido, pois como espécie já existia no nosso país.

Não sei qual o estatuto da variedade nativa da P. Ibérica, mas vou verificar (se existir, deverá ser rara).

A faia também já fez parte da flora Portuguesa. Foi reintroduzida com sucesso no Gerês.

Em Sintra também existe um pequeno (diminuto) faial. Certamente já deve ter sido plantada em mais alguns locais.

Claro que por razões climáticas, deverá ter uma distribuição algo restrita em Portugal.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 03:57)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> é pá fica lá no que te parece, não vamos maçar os colegas com argumentações que não interessam para o seguimento!
> Lê o post anterior que coloquei e tenta perceber o que escrevo!
> Quanto aos sobreiros...aos colegas dete seguimento da zona do Minho e do Douro Litoral, POR FAVOR esclareçam aqui o nosso colega GabKoost se ha ou não sobreiros no vosso concelho e/ou freguesia...em porte adulto ou jovem (ha! e sem ser plantados, refiro me a autoctones)!



É completamente inútil para mim fala disso. O Sobreiro não é representativo em nada do clima do Noroeste. Não duvido nada, como já disse, que existam casos de Sobreiros autóctones. Florestas deles onde são a espécie principal é que nunca vi. Vejo sobreiros, bastantes, junto a santuários por ser uma espécie, como a Oliveira, plantadas pelas ordens religiosas junto a eles. Posto isso aparecem isoladamente no meio de Carvalhais e até mesmo Eucaliptais.

Este mapa retirado da Quercus mostra facilmente que a Norte esta é uma espécie sem representatividade. Existe? Sim. Como existirão Alvarinhos no Sul do país.






Sobreiros devem existir em vários lados. Aqui está um monumental em plena Galiza, terra de clima Atlântico muito mais acentuado que o NO:

http://www.monumentaltrees.com/en/esp-quercussuber/galicia/

Até mesmo na França Oceânica, onde não há absolutamente nada de mediterrânico, aparecem Sobreiros de forma autóctone:






Isso tudo para reforçar que o meu problema com esta temática é usar uma árvore pouco representativa (ou nada) como sendo prova de um clima qualquer.

É a mesma coisa que eu dizer que a Zona da Arrábida em Setúbal tem o clima mediterrânico da pré-história porque parte  da sua vegetação é o último reduto daquela que o seria nesta época.

Agora quanto ao clima, reforço que também já disse (não sou louco para dizer o contrário) haverem influências Mediterrânicas no clima do Noroeste. Influências que são bem inferiores no meu ver às Atlânticas.

Portanto, referir-se a esta região ou até colá-la à propaganda nacional via media de que somos um país com cultura, clima, gastronomia, geografia e fauna e flora exclusivamente Mediterrânicas é para mim tempo perdido e de certa forma uma descaracterização das mais peculiaridades mais significativas da região em causa.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 04:00)

Costa disse:


> Só para que fique como apontamento, o utilizador PortugalWeather já foi várias vezes banido deste fórum devido à sua má educação e falta de abertura para discussões saudáveis e promotoras do tema da meteorologia. Qualquer citação ou menção aos posts dele julgo não trazerem nada de interessante e novo à conversa.



Durante esta conversa não houve qualquer tipo de problema. Escusado é trazer para a discussão (até ver saudável) roupa suja de outros tempos.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 04:09)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



AJB disse:


> Desculpa lá...então a zona do lindoso é Santuario?
> Olha, faz a estrada Guimarães Felgueiras e olha com olhos de ver para a parte arbustiva dos espaços florestais...
> vai a Cerveira, Valença...não, não vamos visitar Santuarios, vamos ver espaços florestais...faz a estrada Braga Chaves e vês os andares climaticos perfeitamente...e não precisas olhar para o termometro do carro, basta teres atenção a vegetação!
> Ainda ha pouco estive num site que devem conhecer "Um par de botas"...é pá e não é que no meio da serra do gerês (andar basal suponho, ou ate sub-montano) lá aparece um raio de um sobreiro???
> Numa escarpa ainda por cima...qual seria o alpinista que lá o foi plantar!!!!!



Por favor aplica o meu comentário à mensagem para o qual serviu de resposta. Foi posto uma foto de um bosque de Sobreiros. Mas o monte em causa é um local Religioso e, pela minha experiência, os únicos bosques de Sobreiros que vi estão junto a estes locais. 

Fora isso encontro-os de forma isolada e ocasional por entre outro tipo de vegetação.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 04:21)

AJB disse:


> Sim, mas o castanheiro não deixa de ser uma especie introduzida. ..quanto aoo post do Fi e do Aurélio,confirmam o que escrevi. ..
> Claro que preferia mais betulas, ter faias,  era bom sinal para as minhas preferências meteo, mas infelizmente não é bem assim...



Falso. 

_"Le châtaignier est une espèce spontanée autour de la Méditerranée. On le trouve en Afrique du Nord (Algérie, Maroc, Tunisie), dans l'Europe méridionale, de la péninsule Ibérique à la Grèce ainsi qu'en Suisse, Hongrie, Bulgarie, Croatie, Albanie et aussi en Roumanie. Il s'étend aussi en Asie Mineure (Turquie) et dans la région du Caucase (Arménie, Géorgie, Azerbaïdjan…).

En France, le châtaignier est présent à l'état *naturel* en Midi-Pyrénées, en Corse, en Ardèche (Cévennes), dans les Alpes méridionales, le massif des Maures, les Pyrénées-Orientales, le Limousin (dont il est un emblème, étant représenté sur le logotype du conseil régional), en Auvergne, en Basse-Normandie et en Bretagne. Il est rare dans le Nord et le Nord-Est mais relativement abondant dans les Vosges du Nord."_

Os Romanos introduziram-no na Grã-Bretanha.


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2014 às 04:23)

O sobreiro viu a sua área aumentar em força no século XX por causa da cortiça. 

Pelo que conheço do país diria que no passado a espécie dominaria nos seguintes locais:

Algarve: serra do Caldeirão nos concelhos de Loulé, São Brás de Alportel a áreas mais altas e húmidas do concelho de Tavira; serra de Monchique; no litoral surgiria ocasionalmente associado ao pinheiro-manso. 

Baixo Alentejo: na vertente litoral, especialmente no concelho de Odemira. 

Península de Setúbal: por toda a região. 

Alto Alentejo: nas serras e nas zonas mais ocidentais e setentrionais. 

Ribatejo: excepto nos vales e solos calcários. 

Beira Baixa: nas serras da Malcata e Penha Garcia, e também na peneplanície de Idanha, mas menos frequente. 

Estremadura: em toda a região, excepto em zonas de solos calcários. 


O sobreiro é sim espontâneo no Minho mas seria pouco frequente. Um dos melhores sobreirais do país fica no Gerês. No Douro Litoral o sobreiro já me parece mais comum que no Minho, especialmente em zonas com solos mais degradados e perto do litoral.


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2014 às 04:28)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Norte - Fevereiro 2014*



GabKoost disse:


> Por favor aplica o meu comentário à mensagem para o qual serviu de resposta. Foi posto uma foto de um bosque de Sobreiros. Mas o monte em causa é um local Religioso e, pela minha experiência, os únicos bosques de Sobreiros que vi estão junto a estes locais.
> 
> Fora isso encontro-os de forma isolada e ocasional por entre outro tipo de vegetação.



O sobreiro no Noroeste não forma grandes bosques, pelo que se pode observar no solo em terrenos baldios a árvore com mais potencial é sem dúvida o c*****-alvarinho. O sobreiro forma pequenos núcleos em zonas com solos mais degradados, mais rochosos, e normalmente surgem indíviduos isolados que se misturam com os alvarinhos. 

Estes sobreiros do Entre Douro e Minho devem ser geneticamente diferentes, são notoriamente marcescentes, e no início da Primavera perdem boa parte da folhagem, e as novas folhas surgem já no final da Primavera. E são mais altos, e as folhas parecem-me maiores e menos «duras».


----------



## frederico (11 Fev 2014 às 04:29)

belem disse:


> Existem aqui algumas imprecisões.
> 
> O castanheiro já está presente na P. Ibérica há dezenas de milhares de anos assim como o zambujeiro (antepassado selvagem da oliveira) que está presente no Centro do país, pelo menos desde a última Idade do Gelo (e desde provavelmente bem antes deste período até).



E na serra de Tavira houve soutos. Não é de admirar, existem castanheiros na serra de Huelva.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 04:32)

frederico disse:


> O sobreiro viu a sua área aumentar em força no século XX por causa da cortiça.
> 
> Pelo que conheço do país diria que no passado a espécie dominaria nos seguintes locais:
> 
> ...



Não esquecer que o monopolio e o proprio fabrico e industria da cortiça, passou do sul do pais para o norte do pais, esse factor pode ter impulsionado o surgimento do sobreiro nas regiões mais a Norte.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 04:58)

Em relação ao Litoral Norte( Entre-Douro e Minho, pois por o que conheço não consigo destinguir essas duas regiões, nem consigo entender o porquê de existir uma divisão regional-administrativa entre Minho e Douro Litoral é uma divisão regional que nao faz sentido nenhum) considero essa região um autêntico Jardim Botânico onde todo o tipo de biodiversidade e um inumero de especies totamente antagonicas podem coexistir no mesmo espaço, por isso não me escandaliza nada que hajam oliveiras e sobreiros ao lado de florestas de folha caduca,carvalhais alvarinhos,castanheiros, eucaliptais, palmeiras, outras especies subtropicais, castas viniculas unicas como o alvarinho, plantações de milho, enfim ali dá-se tudo entre 1200-2000 mm, com calor,frio,chuva,nevoeiros,trovoadas, não brinquemos essa região é unica.


----------



## AJB (11 Fev 2014 às 09:22)

Julgo que a Temática "Sobreiro" ficou bem esclarecida!Optimo!
Julgo tambem que será importante verificarem os meus posts desde o inicio desta "discussão"!
Nunca disse que o sobreiro era especie dominante; Nunca disse que formava extensos bosques (forma sim bosquetes e formaria bosques caso a incuria da desflorestação e reflorestação não tivesse existido); Igualmente nunca disse que o clima do Entre Douro e Minho era marcadamente mediterraneo...
o que disse e mantenho é que o sobreiro (assim como o medronheiro, a esteva, loureiro, etc) mostram a influência que o mediterraneo exerce sobre a região em causa!
Aliás, referi que o limite sul do Pinheiro Silvestre espontaneo era o Gerês...agora, negar evidencias não!
Ha um post que refiro ser contra a definição do sobreiro árvore de Portugal...aqui seria o carvalho Alvarinho...mas não vamos entrar em estado de negação ok PortugalWeather, James e Gabkoost?!Óptimo


----------



## Agreste (11 Fev 2014 às 11:05)

frederico disse:


> O sobreiro viu a sua área aumentar em força no século XX por causa da cortiça.



Também podemos dizer que o sobreiro viu a sua área fortemente reduzida por causa da campanha do trigo. 

Eu vejo o sobreiro com árvore nacional por possuir muito mais ferramentas de adaptação a vários climas. E não é uma árvore mediterrânica. Árvores mediterrânicas são a alfarrobeira, a amendoeira, a figueira, essas sim presentes em todas as hortas e domesticadas pelo fruto. As amêndoas iniciais eram amargas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 12:36)

AJB disse:


> Julgo que a Temática "Sobreiro" ficou bem esclarecida!Optimo!
> Julgo tambem que será importante verificarem os meus posts desde o inicio desta "discussão"!
> Nunca disse que o sobreiro era especie dominante; Nunca disse que formava extensos bosques (forma sim bosquetes e formaria bosques caso a incuria da desflorestação e reflorestação não tivesse existido); Igualmente nunca disse que o clima do Entre Douro e Minho era marcadamente mediterraneo...
> o que disse e mantenho é que o sobreiro (assim como o medronheiro, a esteva, loureiro, etc) mostram a influência que o mediterraneo exerce sobre a região em causa!
> ...



Recomendava que tambem lesses os meus posts com mais atenção vais perceber que nunca neguei essa existência, mas á coisas que alguem do Sul como eu apercebe-se secalhar com mais facilidade sobre essa região que alguem que reside ai possa não notar, vou ao Norte 1 vez por mês e nota-se diferenças brutais aqui com a região onde resido de Setubal, e o engraçado é que apesar de tambem existirem diferenças com a vizinha Galiza os contrastes são muito menores. Relativo aos sobreiros,etc não as nego a sua existência mas tambem olha existem tantos sobreiros ai no Norte que eu nunca os vi, e olha que eu quando viajo para ai, estou muito atento a esses promenores logicamente aqui na Penisula de  Setubal Sobreiros é algo que não falta, relativo aos Pinheiros Mansos vejo imensos no Ribatejo, alguns na Beira Litoral, mas quando passa-se ali o Vouga deixo-os de os ver, com as Oliveiras vê-se algumas mas nem tem comparação com regiões ribatejanas,Oeste ou Penisula de Setubal, isto é o que o vejo, claro que falo no Litoral, pois no Alto Douro devido aos efeitos do relevo e da interioridade(principalmente no douro superior) existe estas especies em muito maior numero e de forma predominante.
Mas o que alguem da minha região fica espantado quando viaja para o Noroeste é o verde, ir em Junho,Julho aqui em Setubal e ter já tudo seco, e chegar ao Noroeste e ver ainda flores a florir no Gerês ou no Alto Minho e ver um Verde fantástico a cobrir toda a paisagem e ver, aguas e caminhos de água nas bermas da estrada é algo que para alguem de Setubal é espantoso.


----------



## Bracaro (11 Fev 2014 às 13:10)

Se me permitem a minha opinião como Minhoto que sou, a região do Minho não se compara com mais nenhuma região de Portugal e só tem equivalente com a parte ocidental da Galiza - províncias da Corunha e Pontevedra. Da mesma maneira que Trás-os-Montes se assemelha à Galiza interior - Lugo e Ourense. Daí a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal serem hoje uma Euro-região.
No Minho temos um clima bastante húmido e mesmo no Verão é muito raro passar um mês sem chover, por isso é que se chama Verde Minho e até no Verão há água a correr por todo o lado.
Sobre os sobreiros, aqui também os há, mas poucos. Há muitos pinheiros bravos, carvalhos e castanheiros. Aqui em Braga, na zona do Bom Jesus, há uma mancha enorme de carvalhos, mas infelizmente os eucaliptos continuam a ganhar terreno.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 13:35)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Não esquecer que o monopolio e o proprio fabrico e industria da cortiça, passou do sul do pais para o norte do pais, esse factor pode ter impulsionado o surgimento do sobreiro nas regiões mais a Norte.



E mais do que isso, a sua presença espontânea mas escassa seria sempre de esperar tendo em conta a relativa proximidade de outras regiões onde esta árvore é dominante.

Tal não atesta necessariamente afinidades climáticas da região onde ele é dominante com outras onde se encontram ocasionalmente.

Por haverem acácias a proliferarem agora de forma espontânea no nosso território que dizer que temos um clima como o das suas origens na Austrália? Mesma coisa com os Eucaliptos! Originários de regiões secas dão-se às mil maravilhas em zonas extremamente húmidas.

Apesar de algumas características do clima Mediterrânico se fazerem senti (poucas e uns anos mais do que outros) no Noroeste do país, discordo que seja este que permite a presença espontânea de Sobreiros.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 13:42)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Em relação ao Litoral Norte( Entre-Douro e Minho, pois por o que conheço não consigo destinguir essas duas regiões, nem consigo entender o porquê de existir uma divisão regional-administrativa entre Minho e Douro Litoral é uma divisão regional que nao faz sentido nenhum) considero essa região um autêntico Jardim Botânico onde todo o tipo de biodiversidade e um inumero de especies totamente antagonicas podem coexistir no mesmo espaço, por isso não me escandaliza nada que hajam oliveiras e sobreiros ao lado de florestas de folha caduca,carvalhais alvarinhos,castanheiros, eucaliptais, palmeiras, outras especies subtropicais, castas viniculas unicas como o alvarinho, plantações de milho, enfim ali dá-se tudo entre 1200-2000 mm, com calor,frio,chuva,nevoeiros,trovoadas, não brinquemos essa região é unica.



A região natural do Entre Douro e Minho é a região Natural geográfica (que se prolongaria até Vigo) segundo os especialistas.

A sua divisão administrativa tem a ver com com o regime de influências das suas cidades mais importantes e da reivindicação dos poderes locais. 

No entanto, excluir sempre o Grande Porto desta região porque a cultura desta cidade é absolutamente Duriense enquanto que outras, ainda no Douro Litoral, é já mais próxima do que se convém como "Minhoto".


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 13:46)

Bracaro disse:


> Se me permitem a minha opinião como Minhoto que sou, a região do Minho não se compara com mais nenhuma região de Portugal e só tem equivalente com a parte ocidental da Galiza - províncias da Corunha e Pontevedra. Da mesma maneira que Trás-os-Montes se assemelha à Galiza interior - Lugo e Ourense. Daí a Galiza e o Norte de Portugal serem hoje uma Euro-região.
> No Minho temos um clima bastante húmido e mesmo no Verão é muito raro passar um mês sem chover, por isso é que se chama Verde Minho e até no Verão há água a correr por todo o lado.
> Sobre os sobreiros, aqui também os há, mas poucos. Há muitos pinheiros bravos, carvalhos e castanheiros. Aqui em Braga, na zona do Bom Jesus, há uma mancha enorme de carvalhos, mas infelizmente os eucaliptos continuam a ganhar terreno.



Por essas mesmas razões é que considero que deveria existir uma tipologia de clima próprias para essa região Entre Douro e Minho/Galiza e depois a região do Cantábrio e Sudoeste de França, sendo que pudesse existir uma subdivisão em duas áreas:

A) Noroeste de Portugal/ Galiza e Oeste das Astúrias;
B) Astúrias,Cantábria,Pais Basco e Aquilane.

Pois estas regiões para mim todas elas não tem o clima Oceânico da Europa Central e Ilhas Britânicas mas também não tem nada haver com climas mediterrâneos deveriam ter uma tipologia de clima especificas, pela singularidade e especificidade que têm.


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 13:48)

AJB disse:


> Julgo que a Temática "Sobreiro" ficou bem esclarecida!Optimo!
> Julgo tambem que será importante verificarem os meus posts desde o inicio desta "discussão"!
> Nunca disse que o sobreiro era especie dominante; Nunca disse que formava extensos bosques (forma sim bosquetes e formaria bosques caso a incuria da desflorestação e reflorestação não tivesse existido); Igualmente nunca disse que o clima do Entre Douro e Minho era marcadamente mediterraneo...
> o que disse e mantenho é que o sobreiro (assim como o medronheiro, a esteva, loureiro, etc) mostram a influência que o mediterraneo exerce sobre a região em causa!
> ...



Falando por mim percebi exactamente o que querias dizer.

A minha única relutância é acreditar que estas presenças de Flora se devem devido à influência climática Mediterrânica que, no meu entender, existindo uns anos mais outros anos menos, é quase sempre exagerada no Noroeste.

Esta região é capaz de suster qualquer tipo de vegetação e culturas pelo que a proximidade de zonas próximas (em Portugal tudo é próximo) com grande densidade de certas árvores apenas tem como consequência lógica a sua existência cá.

Mas isso já são "opiniões" que ninguém (ou muito poucos) está em medida de confirmar ou refutar.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 13:50)

GabKoost disse:


> A região natural do Entre Douro e Minho é a região Natural geográfica (que se prolongaria até Vigo) segundo os especialistas.
> 
> A sua divisão administrativa tem a ver com com o regime de influências das suas cidades mais importantes e da reivindicação dos poderes locais.
> 
> No entanto, excluir sempre o Grande Porto desta região porque a cultura desta cidade é absolutamente Duriense enquanto que outras, ainda no Douro Litoral, é já mais próxima do que se convém como "Minhoto".



O Grande Porto é uma metrópole é diferente tem uma cultura urbana, alias com grandes influencias até internacionais,mercantis nomeadamente de Inglaterra.Penso que uma metrópole tem de ser analisada de forma diferente nesse aspecto cultural,apesar de terem uma cultura duriense próprias devido também á evolução económica e social da região e da cidade impulsionada pelo próprio rio nomeadamente através do Vinho do Porto. Agora lá está,estamos a falar de distancias de 40 kms por vezes nem tanto não vejo razão nenhuma para que se divida em 2 regiões distintas, acho que faria mais sentido distinguir o Alto do Douro de Trás-os-Montes que o Minho do Douro Litoral.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 13:53)

GabKoost disse:


> Falando por mim percebi exactamente o que querias dizer.
> 
> A minha única relutância é acreditar que estas presenças de Flora se devem devido à influência climática Mediterrânica que, no meu entender, existindo uns anos mais outros anos menos, é quase sempre exagerada no Noroeste.
> 
> ...



 acho que vejo mais palmeiras e até bananeiras no Norte ou no Gerês que Sobreiros


----------



## AJB (11 Fev 2014 às 14:03)

PortugalWeather disse:


> acho que vejo mais palmeiras e até bananeiras no Norte ou no Gerês que Sobreiros



Se fores a Miranda do Douro vês mais burros do que cães sabias


----------



## AJB (11 Fev 2014 às 14:05)

GabKoost disse:


> Falando por mim percebi exactamente o que querias dizer.
> 
> A minha única relutância é acreditar que estas presenças de Flora se devem devido à influência climática Mediterrânica que, no meu entender, existindo uns anos mais outros anos menos, é quase sempre exagerada no Noroeste.
> 
> ...



Mas não podes comparar a presença do Sobreiro com a presença do Eucalipto ou da Acácia...daí ter feito a diferenciação (ha ja uns bons posts atras) de autóctone, endemica, invasora e indigena...as definições destas palavras explicam a tua observação com a qual não concordo


----------



## GabKoost (11 Fev 2014 às 14:18)

PortugalWeather disse:


> 1-... e o engraçado é que apesar de tambem existirem diferenças com a vizinha Galiza os contrastes são muito menores. ...
> 
> 2-...relativo aos Pinheiros Mansos vejo imensos no Ribatejo, alguns na Beira Litoral, mas quando passa-se ali o Vouga deixo-os de os ver...,
> 
> ...



*1 .* Para quem como eu tem um particular interesse em cultura regional, as semelhanças com a Galiza vão imensamente para além do que as pessoas possam perceber à primeira vista. Em primeiro lugar a vegetação tem traços semelhantes. Não são mais parecidos pela devastação que a forte densidade urbana e décadas de ladrões incompetentes nos sectores do planeamento criaram.

O que eram Carvalhais, Soutos e Amieiros à beira rio transformou-se em Eucaliptos, betão ou mato devido aos milhares de incêndios. Neste aspecto a Galiza está muito mais preservada.

Para além disso, a toponímia e agricultura desenvolvida é idêntica nos dois lados do rio Minho o que comprova não só uma pertença cultural como também um clima com características mais ou menos semelhantes.

Por exemplo, o cultivo de Milho em regadio aberto no verão seria impossível em qualquer outra região da Península que não as faixas Litoral Norte da PI ou certos pontos de terras altas ou mais próximas dos leitos de rios. Coisas que no NO nem sequer é problema. Os recursos hídricos são tantos que outrora era cultivado em absolutamente todo o lado.

Outra coisa é reparar por exemplo nos tradicionais Espigueiros que são um testemunho monumental de um tipo de agricultura muito específico e condicionado por um clima preciso. Existem na franja litoral Norte da PI por uma razão concreta.

*2-* O Pinheiro Manso no Minho é plantado pelo homem com finalidade económica. Outrora, hoje cada vez menos, os proprietários de Pinheiros Mansos ganhavam importante rendimento a vender Pinhas no Natal. 

Eu mesmo, em jovem, fiz fila na casa de um lavrador para comprar uns quilos de pinhas para por junto à lareira na noite de Natal.

Esta árvore é assim uma raridade colocada, que eu saiba, quase sempre com fim económico e não representa nada em termos climáticos e de diversidade da flora natural.

*3-* As Oliveiras na minha região também não são espontâneas. Em todos os manuscritos até certa data nem sequer aparecem mencionadas no Noroeste. A sua presença limita-se quase sempre aos adros das Igrejas por motivos óbvios.

Mais tarde, com a introdução do Milho que veio ocupar grande parte dos vales húmidos que eram até aí ocupados pela pastorícia  (mais uma característica de modo de vida Atlântico), as populações terão começado a introduzir a Oliveira pois o Azeite iria compensar a redução nas suas dietas das gorduras fornecidas pelo grande consumo de carne.

A partir do séc XV, se bem me recordo, é que estas árvores aparecem mencionadas regularmente como parte da paisagem agrícola do Minho.

*4-* Os meus avós maternos, sendo Minhotos, emigraram para a tua Zona no tempo das grandes fábricas tipo CUF e Siderurgia Nacional. Portanto, os meus tios maternos e minha mãe lá nasceram e para lá ia passar 15 dias de férias (Zona da Moita e Alhos Vedros) em Agosto.

Ora, em pleno verão eu ficava espantado e perplexo com a interdição de usar água em demasia de X a X horas. Não me entrava na cabeça de criança como era possível.

As quintas, hoje prédios sociais, eram extensões de erva seca com árvores o que me criava a sensação de estar em África pois eram paisagens, no Estio, que me despertava esta ideia.

Quando voltava ao Minho lembro-me de notar a diferença pois neste tempo ainda se reava o Milho com poças pela estrada fora. Quando num local nem a torneira podíamos abrir à vontade, no outro, transformavam-se caminhos em Rios para regar centenas e centenas de hectares de Milho.

Isso tudo com recurso a água de origem natural. Fontes e Minas em pleno Agosto de calor aterrador.

Por isso digo e sempre direi que a influência Mediterrânica no Noroeste é exagerada. Existe? Sim. Mas que é uma influencia menor isso é e de que maneira.


----------



## PortugalWeather (11 Fev 2014 às 14:31)

GabKoost disse:


> *1 .* Para quem como eu tem um particular interesse em cultura regional, as semelhanças com a Galiza vão imensamente para além do que as pessoas possam perceber à primeira vista. Em primeiro lugar a vegetação tem traços semelhantes. Não são mais parecidos pela devastação que a forte densidade urbana e décadas de ladrões incompetentes nos sectores do planeamento criaram.
> 
> O que eram Carvalhais, Soutos e Amieiros à beira rio transformou-se em Eucaliptos, betão ou mato devido aos milhares de incêndios. Neste aspecto a Galiza está muito mais preservada.
> 
> ...



Bem GabKoost, obrigado por partilhares tamanha rica informação e testemunhos sobre a realidade dessa região. Sim as semelhanças com a Galiza são muito mais profundas que sequer se possa imaginar mas essa discussão já nos levava para outros campos de analise e outras dimensões bem mais profundas e complexas.
Sabemos muito bem porque essa influencia mediterrânica no NW é amplificada.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Mai 2014 às 17:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Gostaria de referir um ponto interessante, tem-se falado da percipitação na europa central nomeadamente em Itália, gostaria de referir algo muito importante, os meses mais chuvosos no Norte de Itália são os da primavera Abril e Maio:

Turim-onde se joga a final da Liga Europa:
Abril: 104 mm
Maio: 120 mm

Milão:
Abril: 82 mm
Maio: 96 mm

Viena:
Abril:51 mm
Maio:61 mm
Junho: 71 mm(mês mais chuvoso do ano)

Mesmo Roma os meses de Primavera são dos 4 mais chuvosos,

Ao contrário no extremo Ocidental da Europa seja mais a Norte mais a sul, os meses de primavera são dos mais secos nomeadamente o mês de Maio, senão vejamos:

Cork-Irlanda:
meses mais secos/ menos chuvosos:
Abril-76mm
Maio: 82 mm

Brest-Bretanha:
meses mais secos/ menos chuvosos:
Abril-81 mm
Maio-72 mm
Junho-56 mm
Julho-50 mm-ai ai a influencia do anticiclone quase que põem Brest com um mês seco 

Galway-Irlanda:
meses menos chuvosos:
Abril-61 mm
Maio-68 mm

Truru-Cornualha:
meses mais secos/menos chuvosos(ai que o anticiclone quase que punha um ou outro mesito seco  daqui a pouco produziam vinho)
Maio- 40 mm(mês mais seco)
Junho-47 mm

e poderia ir mais á frente até á Escocia,Ilhas Faroé e até Costa da Noruega.
Portanto tento não dividir a Europa apenas entre Norte/Sul mas também entre Oeste/ Leste e aqui nota-se uma diferença brutal de percipitação entre a Europa Central mais a Norte ou mais a sul com a o extremo Oeste europeu onde existe uma redução brutal de percipitação a partir de meados de Abril até Junho/ Julho, depois é o Outono é brutalmente chuvoso no extremo ocidental europeu mas bem menos chuvoso na europa central.Portanto é natural que aquelas regiões da Europa central andem com muita animação enquanto que no Extremo Ocidental europeu sofra a influencia do anticiclone e as superfícies frontais passem muito mais a norte.
Já repararam que chove mais no mediterrâneo central na primavera e mesmo nos 2 1ºs meses de Verão que no sul de Inglaterra.


----------



## Ferreiro (9 Mai 2014 às 08:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

PortugalWeather sinto ter que te corrigir uma vez mais, porque a informaçao que das está incompleta. 

Os dados de Milan, aquí o link
http://wwis.aemet.es/176/c00603.htm

Abril 82
Maio 96
Agosto 93
Outubro 100
Novembro 101

Nao é pelo tanto a primavera a época mais chuvosa, é o outono, ainda que todos os meses do ano sao úmidos.


Os dados de Viena tampouco estao completos
http://wwis.aemet.es/006/c00017.htm

Abril 51
Maio 61
Xunho 70
Xulho 68
Agosto 57

Em Viena é o verao a estacao mais úmida.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Mai 2014 às 16:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> PortugalWeather sinto ter que te corrigir uma vez mais, porque a informaçao que das está incompleta.
> 
> Os dados de Milan, aquí o link
> http://wwis.aemet.es/176/c00603.htm
> ...



Foi o que eu disse sobre Viena de Áustria, o mês de Junho é o mais chuvoso, relativo a Milão agradeço a sua correção pois escapou-me, de resto mantenho o que disse Primavera bem menos chuvosa no extremo ocidental europeu que na europa central, devido á continentalidade aos fenómenos convectivos, e á barreira do anticiclone já que fiamos tanto em clichés e generalizações a Ilha da Chuva na Cornualha chove menos em Maio,Junho que em muitas regiões do Mediterrâneo, por algum motivo a Bretanha ou a Cornualha tem zonas em que as horas de sol superam as 2000 h, ah pois é! Isto tem muito que se diga!


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2014 às 18:16)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Pois, pois o problema são as medias sejam elas quais forem, coitados do Vale do Minho seja no lado português ou galego, comparando com o mediterrâneo italiano, grego, da sardenha ou da corsega ou outra região qualquer, mas disso o Ferreiro evita falar, isso de dar goleadas de vez em quando e depois perder o campeonato tem muito poucos resultados práticos.





As temperaturas medias sao mais elevadas no Mediterráneo que no vale do Minho, certo, pero isso é pelas suas elevadas mínimas, ja que o mar Mediterráneo quenta muito no verao e nao refresca pelas noites. Porem, o interior do vale do Minho é um forno durante as horas de sol nos meses do verao, e de feito Ourense tem media das máximas similares a muitas cidades do Mediterráneo nos meses de julho e agosto.

Exemplo, é sao dados oficiais. 

Ourense 29.9ºC em agosto
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=1690A&k=gal

Valencia 29.6ºC
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=8416&k=val

Palermo 30.5ºC
http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(410)Palermo Boccadifalco.pdf

Napoles 29.0ºC
http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(289)Napoli Capodichino.pdf

Bari 29.2ºC
http://clima.meteoam.it/AtlanteClim2/pdf/(270)Bari Palese.pdf

Heraklion 28.5ºC
http://www.hnms.gr/hnms/english/climatology/climatology_region_diagrams_html?dr_city=Heraklion

Ajaccio 28.7ºC, Nice 27.7ºC, Perpignan 28.9ºC
http://www.meteofrance.com/climat/france


----------



## Ferreiro (10 Mai 2014 às 18:24)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Foi o que eu disse sobre Viena de Áustria, o mês de Junho é o mais chuvoso, relativo a Milão agradeço a sua correção pois escapou-me, de resto mantenho o que disse Primavera bem menos chuvosa no extremo ocidental europeu que na europa central, devido á continentalidade aos fenómenos convectivos, e á barreira do anticiclone já que fiamos tanto em clichés e generalizações a Ilha da Chuva na Cornualha chove menos em Maio,Junho que em muitas regiões do Mediterrâneo, *por algum motivo a Bretanha ou a Cornualha tem zonas em que as horas de sol superam as 2000 h,* ah pois é! Isto tem muito que se diga!



Segundo MeteoFrance, Brest, na Bretanha, tem 1500 horas de sol.


----------



## PortugalWeather (10 Mai 2014 às 18:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Segundo MeteoFrance, Brest, na Bretanha, tem 1500 horas de sol.



Alguem falou em Brest? falei em certas zonas especificas da Bretanha e da Cornualha alias isso é muito referido nesses países,  não te esqueças que da Bretanha á Galiza por mar a distancia é bem curta, esperavas que a NW da Península fosse assim tão diferente dos seus vizinhos do sul da Inglaterra ou do Oeste de França  mas não o são. Alias nessas regiões existem espécies subtropicais como existe no NW Peninsular por alguma razão isso acontece.


----------



## james (11 Mai 2014 às 15:27)

Isto de comparar diferentes regioes climaticas apenas pelo criterio das temperaturas e quase como dizer que duas pessoas sao iguais porque tem ambas dois bracos e duas pernas . 

Ja os grandes geografos orlando ribeiro e mariano feio falavam da especificidade do clima do Noroeste Peninsular que existem picos de calor elevados devido a combinacao de abundancia de agua e o territorio ser muito montanhoso .

Quem vive nesta regiao sabe que no verao ha picos de calor onde a temperatura chega por vezes aos 40 ° C mesmo a beira mar .

Agora , a paisagem da Galiza litoral e Entre Douro e Minho assemelha - se muito mais ao norte de Espanha,Norte de Franca e sul da Inglaterra do  que ao Mediterraneo , isso nem ha discussao .
Embora existam tambem especies vegetais mais tipicas do Sul , como o sobreiro ou o medronheiro , que para mim valorizam ainda mais a paisagem .


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2014 às 16:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Tudo muito bem, estamos a ter uma semana quentinha depois de termos um padrão até ontem onde tivemos diferenças enormes entre Norte e Sul do território com diferenças de 10º-12º graus entre o Minho/Douro Litoral e Baixo Alentejo/ Algarve, a partir de ontem entramos numa circulação de leste com que fez com o que o Litoral Norte tenha uns diazitos quentinhos, apesar de noites abaixo dos 15º graus genericamente mas com máximas a rondar os 30º, nada de extraordinário, até aqui tudo muito bem, o problema e é isto que faz com que parte do nosso território não seja um deserto á beira mar plantando mas sim um Jardim á Beira-Mar plantado( Felizmente), é que daqui a uns dias para a próxima semana iremos ter quedas de temperatura máxima na ordem dos 15º graus as que se verificam nesta semana, e teremos o São Pedro a dizer "calma ai que isto é a vontade mas não é vontadinha não é tudo á vontade do freguês", e lá teremos a a influencia atlântica a trazer a chuva e as máximas na ordem dos 14º,15º graus no Litoral Norte, enquanto que na mesma altura a dorsal o anticiclone deslocara-se para Leste, trazendo á Península Itálica  temperaturas mínimas tropicais que cá em Portugal em algumas regiões e alguns Verões se contam pelos dedos  e máximas altinhas perto dos 30º que poderão superar e bem na Sicília, ou na Grécia, por algum motivo a temperatura mais alta registada em território europeu continua a ser na Grécia e em seguida em Itália, é uma situação interessante para acompanhar onde teremos a instabilidade aqui no Oeste da PI e a dorsal anticiclónica a entrar em força no mediterrâneo central e oriental, esperemos que haja um acompanhamento interessante a esse nível, pois a neve poderá surgir na cordilheira cantábrica e quem sabe nas terras altas portuguesas.
> Vamos lá ver como vai entrar o Junho este ano, e que padrão poderemos ter para o inicio do Verão mas isso é para referir em outros tópicos.




Nao é certo, porque oficialmente o record de Italia é de 45.7ºC o de Espanha de 47.2º o de Portugal de 47.4ºC. Somente a Grecia tem un record oficial superior que sao os 48ºC de Atenas (aínda que eu pessoalmente nao creo em esse record acho tao falso como os 57ºC de El Aziziaa na Libia, porem ese é outro tema). 
E ademais tanto a Grecia como a Italia têm tambem regiaos donde alguns Verões se contam pelos dedos  e máximas altinhas perto dos 30º.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 16:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é certo, porque oficialmente o record de Italia é de 45.7ºC o de Espanha de 47.2º o de Portugal de 47.4ºC. Somente a Grecia tem un record oficial superior que sao os 48ºC de Atenas (aínda que eu pessoalmente nao creo em esse record acho tao falso como os 57ºC de El Aziziaa na Libia, porem ese é outro tema).
> E ademais tanto a Grecia como a Italia têm tambem regiaos donde alguns Verões se contam pelos dedos  e máximas altinhas perto dos 30º.



 48,5º em  Catenanuova-Sicilia(1999-08-10), não sei se é uma Ruema ou se está junto ao vale ou numa zona urbana, não sei deixo esse serviço de descredibilizar este record para quem o queira fazer para assim levarem a bicicleta, mas nos registos aparece como oficial, claro quando interessa coloca-se tudo em causa quando não interessa não se coloca nada em causa. 
Relativo as máximas acima dos 30º, já aqui postei as medias, máximas das mínimas acho que não vale a pena estar a repetir informação, medias do Aveiro, Porto,Bordeus,Braga,Bilbau uma coisa medias de Marselha,Alghero,Cagliari,Roma,Atenas,Malta,Malaga outra.
Relativo á Iberia quente sim é muito quente sem duvida isso não invalida que as outras regiões também não o sejam.


----------



## vitamos (14 Mai 2014 às 17:14)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Para o bem e para o mal e para lá das opiniões pessoais a objetividade dos dados deve ser preservada:

O recorde de Atenas é reconhecido pela OMM, o de Catenanuova não (estação não oficial).


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 17:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



vitamos disse:


> Para o bem e para o mal e para lá das opiniões pessoais a objetividade dos dados deve ser preservada:
> 
> O recorde de Atenas é reconhecido pela OMM, o de Catenanuova não (estação não oficial).



Certo vitamos, esclarecido, a de Catenanuova tem o mesmo valor que os valores de temperatura de estações não reconhecidas como oficiais.


----------



## Ferreiro (14 Mai 2014 às 17:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> 48,5º em  Catenanuova-Sicilia(1999-08-10), não sei se é uma Ruema ou se está junto ao vale ou numa zona urbana, não sei deixo esse serviço de descredibilizar este record para quem o queira fazer para assim levarem a bicicleta, mas nos registos aparece como oficial, claro quando interessa coloca-se tudo em causa quando não interessa não se coloca nada em causa.
> Relativo as máximas acima dos 30º, já aqui postei as medias, máximas das mínimas acho que não vale a pena estar a repetir informação, medias do Aveiro, Porto,Bordeus,Braga,Bilbau uma coisa medias de Marselha,Alghero,Cagliari,Roma,Atenas,Malta,Malaga outra.
> Relativo á Iberia quente sim é muito quente sem duvida isso não invalida que as outras regiões também não o sejam.



Eu tambem postei as medias das máximas, que no interior dis vales do Minho e Douro sao mais altas que em muitas cidades mediterraneas. Ourense nao é Galiza, Pinhao, Mirandela nao sao portuguesas?  por nao falar de Elvas, Beja, Amareleja, nao sao portuguesas? Segundo Portugalweather o clima portugues esta definido por uma faixa estreita da costa norte, o resto nao existe.


----------



## james (14 Mai 2014 às 18:28)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

E engracado quando se ve as coisas so por um prisma . 

Por exemplo, vamos comparar Braga com Londres , Braga tem temperaturas mais altas que Londres ao longo do ano sem duvida . 

Portanto , segundo o criterio de algumas pessoas ( em que so so a temperatura interessa ) estavamos conversados . 

Mas , por exemplo , em Braga chove por ano 3 vezes mais que em Londres .

Braga so tem 3 meses por ano com menos de 100 mm/ m2 de chuva ( maio e setembro tem praticamente 100 ) .

E se e verdade  que entre outubro e abril ,. muitas vezes as temperaturas estao muitas vezes quase amenas e porque esta a chover como tudo ,. a regiao do Minho e das mais chuvosas da Europa  .

Fala -se muito em Valinha , atinge sem duvida muitas vezes valores elevados de temperatura , mas quem quiser la ir no  verao observara como e verdejante e com abundancia de agua simultaneamente .


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 19:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



james disse:


> E engracado quando se ve as coisas so por um prisma .
> 
> Por exemplo, vamos comparar Braga com Londres , Braga tem temperaturas mais altas que Londres ao longo do ano sem duvida .
> 
> ...



Excelente ponto de vista o engraçado é que tudo o que dizes não pode ser desmentido.


----------



## PortugalWeather (14 Mai 2014 às 19:01)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Eu tambem postei as medias das máximas, que no interior dis vales do Minho e Douro sao mais altas que em muitas cidades mediterraneas. Ourense nao é Galiza, Pinhao, Mirandela nao sao portuguesas?  por nao falar de Elvas, Beja, Amareleja, nao sao portuguesas? Segundo Portugalweather o clima portugues esta definido por uma faixa estreita da costa norte, o resto nao existe.



Sim tudo muito bem mas o clima de Portugal não é só Pinhão nem o clima da Galiza é só Ourense.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Mai 2014 às 19:21)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> 48,5º em  Catenanuova-Sicilia(1999-08-10), não sei se é uma Ruema ou se está junto ao vale ou numa zona urbana, não sei deixo esse serviço de descredibilizar este record para quem o queira fazer para assim levarem a bicicleta



Por vezes, fala-se dos sítios onde estão instaladas as estações, pois assim torna-se menos difícil compreender determinados registos, o ponto é esse, só isso. Não és obrigado a pensar da mesma forma, ou ver as coisas deste prisma obvio que não, mas uma coisa é certa, o relevo tem quase sempre uma relação directa na temperatura,e isso é inegável.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2014 às 01:45)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



james disse:


> E engracado quando se ve as coisas so por um prisma .
> 
> Por exemplo, vamos comparar Braga com Londres , Braga tem temperaturas mais altas que Londres ao longo do ano sem duvida .
> 
> ...



Se pensarmos em número de horas de sol, a diferença é abismal. Braga tem mais 1000h de sol/ano que Londres. 
A quantidade de precipitação anual em Braga é esmagadoramente maior que a de Londres. Mas e a evapotranspiração? Braga chega a registar 8mm/dia de evapotranspiração em alguns dias de Verão. Londres, nos seus melhores dias, nem chega a metade desse valor. 

De referir ainda que a humidade média relativa do ar, também não tem comparação. 

Tudo isto são características do clima.

Por fim, não há dúvida que o Minho é "o penico" de Portugal. Mas a fama de ser das regiões mais chuvosas da Europa, deve-se não à generalidade do Minho, mas à Peneda-Gerês, onde a precipitação média anual ronda, em alguns locais, os 3000mm. 
E mesmo nesses locais, o sol brilha mais de 2200h/ano. Algo que provalmente não acontece em nenhum outro lugar da Europa onde a precipitação média anual supere os 2500mm . 

Mesmo a cidade do Porto, a cidade cinzenta/nublada, tem 2463.8h/ano de sol. O mesmo que Roma. Quase o dobro de Londres.



PortugalWeather disse:


> 48,5º em  Catenanuova-Sicilia(1999-08-10), não sei se é uma Ruema ou se está junto ao vale ou numa zona urbana, não sei deixo esse serviço de descredibilizar este record para quem o queira fazer para assim levarem a bicicleta, mas nos registos aparece como oficial, claro quando interessa coloca-se tudo em causa quando não interessa não se coloca nada em causa.



Em Portugal, Riodades, na região do Vale do Douro, tem o recorde não oficial de temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no nosso país: 50,5ºC. (Basta pesquisar no google).
No entanto não vês ninguém a defender esse valor.
Isto, apesar do antigo IM - agora IPMA, ter publicado em tempos um estudo em que referia o vale do Douro como um dos locais, se não o local, com a Tmáx média de verão mais alta do país: ~37,5ºC.
(Não há estações oficiais que o comprovem, infelizmente).


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 02:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

4





AnDré disse:


> Se pensarmos em número de horas de sol, a diferença é abismal. Braga tem mais 1000h de sol/ano que Londres.
> A quantidade de precipitação anual em Braga é esmagadoramente maior que a de Londres. Mas e a evapotranspiração? Braga chega a registar 8mm/dia de evapotranspiração em alguns dias de Verão. Londres, nos seus melhores dias, nem chega a metade desse valor.
> 
> De referir ainda que a humidade média relativa do ar, também não tem comparação.
> ...



Claro que sim 50 graus no sec XIX no vale do douro numa pequena aldeia em 1890 e tal claro q sim tem toda a razao esta no google e tudo tem toda a razão 50, 5 q em algumas zonas deve ter ultrapassado esse valor na minha opinião se nesse 4 de agosto de 1890 se registaram 50, 5 graus é bem provavel que num vale se tenham registado 55 graus fazendo de Portugal o pais recordista a nivel de temp maximas mais elevadas em todo o mundo,  registos de uma estação italiana do ano1999 tem o mesmo peso q os registos de 1890 numa pequena aldeia do Portugal profundo, claro que sim,, toda a razao.
O q mais quer se provar 50 graus ou mais no douro ja esta certificado registos do sec.XIX numa aldeia do Douro no sec .XIX agora tem se de dar um jeito na percipitaçao , percipitaçao do Minho e Douro Litoral realmente é muito elevada destua um pouco! O q mais se pretende demonstrar e comprovar? media de 37.5 claro q sim porque nao.


----------



## Scan_Ferr (15 Mai 2014 às 03:03)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> 4
> 
> Claro que sim 50 graus no sec XIX no vale do douro numa pequena aldeia em 1890 e tal claro q sim tem toda a razao esta no google e tudo tem toda a razão 50, 5 q em algumas zonas deve ter ultrapassado esse valor na minha opinião se nesse 4 de agosto de 1890 se registaram 50, 5 graus é bem provavel que num vale se tenham registado 55 graus fazendo de Portugal o pais recordista a nivel de temp maximas mais elevadas em todo o mundo,  registos de uma estação italiana do ano1999 tem o mesmo peso q os registos de 1890 numa pequena aldeia do Portugal profundo, claro que sim,, toda a razao.
> O q mais quer se provar 50 graus ou mais no douro ja esta certificado registos do sec.XIX numa aldeia do Douro no sec .XIX agora tem se de dar um jeito na percipitaçao , percipitaçao do Minho e Douro Litoral realmente é muito elevada destua um pouco! O q mais se pretende demonstrar e comprovar? media de 37.5 claro q sim porque nao.



Por favor...


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Mai 2014 às 09:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> 4
> 
> Claro que sim 50 graus no sec XIX no vale do douro numa pequena aldeia em 1890 e tal claro q sim tem toda a razao esta no google e tudo tem toda a razão 50, 5 q em algumas zonas deve ter ultrapassado esse valor na minha opinião se nesse 4 de agosto de 1890 se registaram 50, 5 graus é bem provavel que num vale se tenham registado 55 graus fazendo de Portugal o pais recordista a nivel de temp maximas mais elevadas em todo o mundo,  registos de uma estação italiana do ano1999 tem o mesmo peso q os registos de 1890 numa pequena aldeia do Portugal profundo, claro que sim,, toda a razao.
> O q mais quer se provar 50 graus ou mais no douro ja esta certificado registos do sec.XIX numa aldeia do Douro no sec .XIX agora tem se de dar um jeito na percipitaçao , percipitaçao do Minho e Douro Litoral realmente é muito elevada destua um pouco! O q mais se pretende demonstrar e comprovar? media de 37.5 claro q sim porque nao.



Bem,estás a delirar.
Gabo a paciência do Andre...


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 09:20)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

A verdade que eu nao percebera até agora o quentes que sao os vales do Minho, Cávado, Douro ou Mondego no verao. Graças a PortugalWeather sao consciente da calor que fai em esses vales , uma vez um afasta-se um pouco da costa.
Certo que as medias nao sao tao elevadas, porque ás noites refresca, porem as medias das máximas (que é realmente cando falamos de fazer calor) sao brutais.

Dados oficiais de Agosto 1981-2000.

FRANÇA, das estaçoes principais a mais quente, Perpignan somente 28.9ºC, logo Ajaccio, na Córsega, 28.7ºC, Nice 27.7ºC




No VALE DO MINHO, Ourense 30.6!!!







VALE DO CÁVADO. Braga, em que pesse a proximidade da costa 28.0ºC




VALE DO DOURO. Bragança a 690 metros 29.1ºC!!!




Mirandela, Pinhao... 100 metros 33ºC???

VALE DO MONDEGO, Vila Real 443 metros, 29.6ºC





Certo que na costa Porto tem 25.7ºC, porem en canto um penetra um pouco no interior e as brisas do Atlántico desaparecem os dias do verao sao um forno.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 09:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Resumo, media das máximas agosto 1981-2000

Pinhao 33ºC?
Ourense 30.6ºC
Viseu 29.6ºC
Bragança 29.1ºC
Perpignan 28.9ºC
Ajaccio 28.7ºC
Braga 28.0ºC
Nice 27.7ºC
Porto 25.7ºC
Brest 20.8ºC

Algum sorprenderase que Braga tenha uma media das máximas mais quente que Nice, porem é a realidade.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 09:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



jonas_87 disse:


> Bem,estás a delirar.
> Gabo a paciência do Andre...



É interessante falar em delírio , mas  não estou a delirar , apenas estou-vos a dar razão os 50,5º verificados numa pequena aldeia do Vale Douro com certeza medida com todo o rigor e imparcialidade no sec. XIX tem a mesma veracidade que um registo de uma estação italiana em plenos anos 90, só estou a dar-vos razão, nada disto tem haver com delírio, não é esse o objectivo? a gente temos de ajustar a linguagem e o nível de analise aquilo que nos é proposto.


----------



## Ferreiro (15 Mai 2014 às 11:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

17 últimos dias por cima dos 30ºC no vale do Guadalquivir (podería ser o mesmo no vale do Guadiana). Sevilla.
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08391&ano=2014&mes=5&day=15&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30


Pelo contrario, em Italia, a mais quente, Catania, somente 2 dias seguidos por cima dos 30ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16459&ano=2014&mes=5&day=15&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

O mesmo na Grecia, Heraklion, somente 2 dias seguidos por cima dos 30ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=16754&ano=2014&mes=5&day=15&hora=6&min=0&ndays=30

Esa é a diferença entre o sul de Portugal e Espanha, donde as ondas de calor duram varias semanas, e a Italia ou a Grecia, donde duram 2, 3 ou 4 dias.


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2014 às 11:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> É interessante falar em delírio , mas  não estou a delirar , apenas estou-vos a dar razão os 50,5º verificados numa pequena aldeia do Vale Douro com certeza medida com todo o rigor e imparcialidade no sec. XIX tem a mesma veracidade que um registo de uma estação italiana em plenos anos 90, só estou a dar-vos razão, nada disto tem haver com delírio, não é esse o objectivo? a gente temos de ajustar a linguagem e o nível de analise aquilo que nos é proposto.



Resposta ao delírio: 
1. 





AnDré disse:


> Em Portugal, Riodades, na região do Vale do Douro, tem o recorde não oficial de temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no nosso país: 50,5ºC. (Basta pesquisar no google).
> *No entanto não vês ninguém a defender esse valor.*



2.





AnDré disse:


> Em Portugal, Riodades, na região do Vale do Douro, tem o recorde não oficial de temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no nosso país: 50,5ºC. (Basta pesquisar no google).
> *No entanto não vês ninguém a defender esse valor.*



3.





AnDré disse:


> Em Portugal, Riodades, na região do Vale do Douro, tem o recorde não oficial de temperatura mais alta alguma vez registada no nosso país: 50,5ºC. (Basta pesquisar no google).
> *No entanto não vês ninguém a defender esse valor.*



Respira fundo e volta ao 1!
Outra vez!
Outra vez!
Outra vez!

Isto foi tão somente uma resposta aos teus dados não oficiais.


----------



## james (15 Mai 2014 às 12:14)

So para responder ao Andre ,

Claro que o Minho so tem fama de chover muito por causa do Geres , os 1500 mm / m2 para cima que se verificam na generalidade da regiao  qualquer regiao da Europa atinge esse valor .

Ja agora , eu nunca comparei o clima do Minho com o do Norte da Europa , quem souber ler vera que eu digo que o calor e o sol tambem faz parte de determinadas epocas do ano .

Agora vir  para aqui fazer um hino ao sol e calor o tempo todo tambem enjoa , eu pessoalmente gosto mais do frio mas guardo os gostos para mim .


----------



## AnDré (15 Mai 2014 às 12:23)

james disse:


> So para responder ao Andre ,
> 
> Claro que o Minho so tem fama de chover muito por causa do Geres , os 1500 mm / m2 para cima que se verificam na generalidade da regiao  qualquer regiao da Europa atinge esse valor .
> 
> ...



James,

O que é o Minho (enquanto área), quando comparado com toda a região ocidental dos Balcãs (da Eslovénia à Grécia)? Ou com a região Ocidental do Reino Unido e Noruega?

Mapa generalista, repito, generalista, da precipitação média anual na Europa:







Da mesma forma que não contempla os pontos de 2000-3000mm do Gerês, devido à sua resolução, também não o faz no resto da Europa. Mas em termos genéricos, é isso.

Não sou de hinos. Falaram de temperatura, puxaram a precipitação, e então evoquei a insolação, humidade relativa, e evapotranspiração.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 13:07)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Resposta ao delírio:
> 1.
> 
> 2.
> ...



Isto é só para estabelecermos um padrão de discussão senão uma pessoa fica confusa, uma coisa é falarmos num suposto registo, num suposto ano do Sec. XIX, numa suposta aldeia, verificada por um suposto cientista, em supostas condições, outra coisa é falarmos da estação da cidade italiana de Catenanuova com 5 mil habitantes, estação essa que pertence á rede de estações meteorológicas italianas sendo que não faz parte Organização Meteorológica Mundial, e só por essa razão é que este valor de 48,5º não é validado, aqui acontece o mesmo quando o pessoal queixa-se de Monção ou Pinhão ou Alvalade do Sado não aparecerem com nos registos internacionais é o mesmo principio, portanto se falamos de suposições do sec.XIX,XVIII ou sec. XV também poderei falar pesquisar, googlar,etc se falamos de dados oficiais mensuráveis relativamente recentes falamos a esse nível, é so uma questão de orientação. 
Relativo á questão do James o NW  existem 2,3 regiões na Europa tão ou mais chuvosas que o NW, aceita-se isso, o clima do NW de Portugal/Galiza/Cantábria/SW de França na minha opinião não é comparável com nada, é um clima que deveria ter uma definição própria, está é a minha opinião e como o James disse ninguém falou em horas de sol, evaporação, etc nem ninguém comparou o clima do NW com o Norte da Europa, apenas se limitou a constactar alguns factos.
Mas penso que seja sensato encerrar este assunto, pois é evidente que existem opiniões divergentes e cada um tem a sua como é obvio e todas são respeitáveis, a questão ali dos 50,5º de 1890 e troca o passo é que já tinha de comentar pois já era um pouco demais.


----------



## vitamos (15 Mai 2014 às 13:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Isto é só para estabelecermos um padrão de discussão senão uma pessoa fica confusa, uma coisa é falarmos num suposto registo, num suposto ano do Sec. XIX, numa suposta aldeia, verificada por um suposto cientista, em supostas condições, outra coisa é falarmos da estação da cidade italiana de Catenanuova com 5 mil habitantes, estação essa que pertence á rede de estações meteorológicas italianas sendo que não faz parte Organização Meteorológica Mundial, e só por essa razão é que este valor de 48,5º não é validado, aqui acontece o mesmo quando o pessoal queixa-se de Monção ou Pinhão ou Alvalade do Sado não aparecerem com nos registos internacionais é o mesmo principio, portanto se falamos de suposições do sec.XIX,XVIII ou sec. XV também poderei falar pesquisar, googlar,etc se falamos de dados oficiais mensuráveis relativamente recentes falamos a esse nível, é so uma questão de orientação.
> Relativo á questão do James o NW  existem 2,3 regiões na Europa tão ou mais chuvosas que o NW, aceita-se isso, o clima do NW de Portugal/Galiza/Cantábria/SW de França na minha opinião não é comparável com nada, é um clima que deveria ter uma definição própria, está é a minha opinião e como o James disse ninguém falou em horas de sol, evaporação, etc nem ninguém comparou o clima do NW com o Norte da Europa, apenas se limitou a constactar alguns factos.
> Mas penso que seja sensato encerrar este assunto, pois é evidente que existem opiniões divergentes e cada um tem a sua como é obvio e todas são respeitáveis, a questão ali dos 50,5º de 1890 e troca o passo é que já tinha de comentar pois já era um pouco demais.




A tua teimosia é por demais desconcertante:

Catenanuova NÃO faz parte da rede de estações oficiais italianas.
Monção, Pinhão e Alvalade do Sado FAZEM parte da rede de estações oficiais portuguesas.

O valor de Catenanuova vale o mesmo que o de RIODADES. Ambos valem 0 para a discussão.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 14:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



vitamos disse:


> A tua teimosia é por demais desconcertante:
> 
> Catenanuova NÃO faz parte da rede de estações oficiais italianas.
> Monção, Pinhão e Alvalade do Sado FAZEM parte da rede de estações oficiais portuguesas.
> ...



vitamos não quero ser aqui ponto de discórdia nem sequer levantar qualquer tipo de polémicas, mas permite-me discordar num ponto na minha opinião se cingirmos a discussão no ponto de vista só oficial internacional ambas valem zero, mas os italianos não tem a mesma opinião, a estação de Catenanuova  que pertence ao departamento da agua e do mar da região da Sicília e o record de 48,5º é validado pela autoridade nacional italiana mas não pode ser oficializado por motivos burocráticos que pessoalmente desconheço, neste sentido portanto penso que existe no ponto objectivo e subjetivo diferenças brutais até tecnológicas, cientificas entre um registo e outro, um registo coloco ao nível de uma Lenda um lirismo do seculo XIX, outro coloco ao nível de uma estação remota automática de um pequeno núcleo urbano em 1999 um género de Ruema penso eu, acho que é uma questão de bom senso e sensatez acho que não estou a ser radical nem teimoso é só a minha opinião, não coloco os mesmos registos ao mesmo nível claro que dou muito mais credibilidade ao valor verificado e registado na cidade siciliana eu e as autoridades italianas pelos vistos.


----------



## Costa (15 Mai 2014 às 18:29)

O principal motivo de dúvida do membro PortugalWeather não tem nada a ver com tipo de registo ser automático ou manual, se foi no século passado ou no século XXI, o problema é a localização da estação de Riodades, está em Portugal e isso não pode ser.


----------



## PortugalWeather (15 Mai 2014 às 19:08)

Costa disse:


> O principal motivo de dúvida do membro PortugalWeather não tem nada a ver com tipo de registo ser automático ou manual, se foi no século passado ou no século XXI, o problema é a localização da estação de Riodades, está em Portugal e isso não pode ser.



Apresentei a minha opinião e fundamentei-a, não compro essa dos 50,5º do sec. 1890 e troca ao passo no Vale do Douro nem que viesse banhada em ouro, essa conversa é boa mas não para mim , se o Costa não gosta da minha opinião isso já não é um problema meu, claramente que dou muito maior credibilidade ao registo verificado em Itália por todos os motivos e mais alguns já anteriormente apresentados, e por muito que isso possa surpreender a muita gente o irónico é que estou mesmo a ser imparcial e objectivo, se fosse ao contrário diria exatamente o mesmo .


----------



## camrov8 (15 Mai 2014 às 19:30)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Apresentei a minha opinião e fundamentei-a, não compro essa dos 50,5º do sec. 1890 e troca ao passo no Vale do Douro nem que viesse banhada em ouro, essa conversa é boa mas não para mim , se o Costa não gosta da minha opinião isso já não é um problema meu, claramente que dou muito maior credibilidade ao registo verificado em Itália por todos os motivos e mais alguns já anteriormente apresentados, e por muito que isso possa surpreender a muita gente o irónico é que estou mesmo a ser imparcial e objectivo, se fosse ao contrário diria exatamente o mesmo .



e qué então vamos tirar o credito a todas as medições feitas em analogico, o que que tens é uma forte febre anti-portugal la por  estar numa aldeia é menos válida e a outra so porque esta em Italia já é a melhor, o recorde da libia fois refutado e éra medida por militares ingleses o que interessa e a qualidade e essa não sabemos porque quem mediu ja ca não esta


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Mai 2014 às 14:44)

camrov8 disse:


> e qué então vamos tirar o credito a todas as medições feitas em analogico, o que que tens é uma forte febre anti-portugal la por  estar numa aldeia é menos válida e a outra so porque esta em Italia já é a melhor, o recorde da libia fois refutado e éra medida por militares ingleses o que interessa e a qualidade e essa não sabemos porque quem mediu ja ca não esta




Desculpa? anti-Portugal  agora sou anti-Portugal por não dizer ámen a qualquer delírio( na minha opinião ela é livre penso eu) ou qualquer medida feita em 1890 e tal á mais de 100 anos sabe-se lá como e por quem e em que condições, quer-se dizer andam aqui a ter grandes debates sobre a qualidade e fiabilidade das estações normalmente quando são registadas temperaturas internacionais e agora querem certificar ou legitimar uma temperatura feita no Douro profundo em 1890 e tal?  isto é de loucos desculpem lá , depois ainda se fala em delírio, se me permitem vou encerrar aqui o assunto, mas esta de ser anti- Portugal por não embarcar nestas historias é demais  ser-se patriota agora é dizer que temos 50,5º graus ainda por cima nos Vales do Douro, curioso passaram-se mais de 100 anos e tais temperaturas nunca se registaram oficialmente já sei que é por causa de falta de estações,etc,etc mas mesmo os 47,4º da Amareleja foi uma temperatura muito especifica na maior onda de calor registada na Europa Ocidental que bateu todos os records antes disso qual era o record oficial para Portugal 45º? 44º? pessoal vou encerrar este assunto, sou anti-Portugal agora .


----------



## vitamos (16 Mai 2014 às 15:33)

PortugalWeather disse:


> e agora querem certificar ou legitimar uma temperatura feita no Douro profundo em 1890 e tal?



Em nome da verdade deves dizer quem é que neste tópico fez isso!


----------



## PortugalWeather (16 Mai 2014 às 16:07)

vitamos disse:


> Em nome da verdade deves dizer quem é que neste tópico fez isso!



vitamos não vou discutir isso se me permites, irei encerrar o assunto,  disseram que eu era anti-patriotico por não me fiar ou credibilizar medições manuais, a partir dai sou livre de pensar o que quiser pois estou a ser acusado directamente de algo, como também disseram que só não aceito a medição dos tais 50,5º devido a serem registados em Portugal, a partir dai também tiro as minhas conclusões, esta conversa toda começa quando eu tive a ousadia a audácia de referir os 48,5º registados na pequena cidade Siliciana, registo do ano de 1999 e ter a audácia de dizer que dou muito mais credibilidade a este registo que ao tais 50,5º no Alto Douro, portanto vitamos se fizer um esforço de ver o histórico da conversação irá verificar que apenas me limitei a dar e defender a minha opinião. 
Poderá sempre perguntar aos outros users, porque me chamam anti-patriotico ou referem que só não dou credibilidade aos tais 50,5º no Alto Douro por ser em Portugal.
Mas vitamos penso que seria adequado encerrar este assunto, na minha parte tentarei faze-lo, é muito difícil mexer em certas temáticas que vão contra aos pre-conceitos interiorizados e educados em Portugal e sempre que o se faz á pessoas que tem muita dificuldade em aceitar opiniões divergentes.


----------



## james (16 Mai 2014 às 16:21)

Fala -se por aqui tanto na estacao de Valinha , que ate o ipma tem duvidas .


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2014 às 16:24)

james disse:


> Fala -se por aqui tanto na estacao de Valinha , que ate o ipma tem duvidas .



O IPMA tem dúvidas do quê? Pelo facto de ser mais quente que a tua terra já tens dúvidas? Outro como o portugalweather, enfim.


----------



## james (16 Mai 2014 às 16:28)

1337 disse:


> O IPMA tem dúvidas do quê? Pelo facto de ser mais quente que a tua terra já tens dúvidas? Outro como o portugalweather, enfim.




Tu comecas a irritar -me a serio .

Devia haver uma avaliacao psicologica para certas pessoas antes de se poderem inscrever no forum .


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 17:18)

james disse:


> Fala -se por aqui tanto na estacao de Valinha , que ate o ipma tem duvidas .



Estás a dizer isso devido a não inclusão do registo de Valinha (mais alto do passado mês) na tabela os extremos que aparece sempre nos boletins do IPMA? Ou mandaste essa para o ar?

Aqui falou-se nisso:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ima-de-portugal-2014-a-7460-2.html#post428010


----------



## james (16 Mai 2014 às 18:27)

jonas_87 disse:


> Estás a dizer isso devido a não inclusão do registo de Valinha (mais alto do passado mês) na tabela os extremos que aparece sempre nos boletins do IPMA? Ou mandaste essa para o ar?
> 
> Aqui falou-se nisso:
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climat...ima-de-portugal-2014-a-7460-2.html#post428010





Exatamente , quem nao andar aqui apenas pelo conflito , vera que o que eu disse foi em relacao a isso que se falou .

Eu nao ando aqui a inventar nada .


----------



## 1337 (16 Mai 2014 às 18:30)

james disse:


> Exatamente , quem nao andar aqui apenas pelo conflito , vera que o que eu disse foi em relacao a isso que se falou .
> 
> Eu nao ando aqui a inventar nada .



Inventas porque ninguém te disse que o IPMA tem dúvidas, não aparece no boletim porque a estação sem a luz solar deixa de transmitir dados, não se trata de nenhuma dúvida do IPMA, mas sim da bateria da estação. Pelos vistos inventas mesmo


----------



## james (16 Mai 2014 às 18:39)

1337 disse:


> Inventas porque ninguém te disse que o IPMA tem dúvidas, não aparece no boletim porque a estação sem a luz solar deixa de transmitir dados, não se trata de nenhuma dúvida do IPMA, mas sim da bateria da estação. Pelos vistos inventas mesmo





Isto dito por alguem que diz que o Geres tem um microclima tem muita credibilidade .


----------



## vitamos (16 Mai 2014 às 19:16)

james disse:


> Isto dito por alguem que diz que o Geres tem um microclima tem muita credibilidade .



Efectivamente tem... até pode ser dito que tem vários, mas isso nem sequer vem ao assunto...

Vamos de uma vez por todas acabar com apartes (para não chamar algo mais).


----------



## MSantos (16 Mai 2014 às 20:31)

james disse:


> Tu comecas a irritar -me a serio .
> 
> Devia haver uma avaliacao psicologica para certas pessoas antes de se poderem inscrever no forum .



Post escusado! 

Pessoal vamos tentar manter a seriedade, não há necessidade de partirmos para o insulto.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Mai 2014 às 21:04)

james disse:


> Exatamente , quem nao andar aqui apenas pelo conflito , vera que o que eu disse foi em relacao a isso que se falou .
> 
> Eu nao ando aqui a inventar nada .



Sim, mas o Andre já explicou o porquê da não presença do tal registo no boletim, da minha parte fiquei esclarecido.


----------



## camrov8 (16 Mai 2014 às 21:10)

estou a ver que este topico esta a estravasar para o insulto, vamos ter calma. Eu pessoalmente acredito o vale do douro tem uma posição unica para alem da geologia a base de xisto negro, quanto a recordes valem o que valem, no death valey não mora ninguem a descredebilisada libia éra no deserto, mas no douro a altura de maior jorna é na altura de Agosto setembro e trabalhar lá acima de 30º deve ser um inferno, daí dar uma das melhores pingas do mundo


----------



## Fil (17 Mai 2014 às 02:44)

Para quem não sabe Riodades fica a quase 600 m de altitude e não existe nenhum local nas redondezas de baixa altitude. A meros 10 km a sudoeste fica Moimenta da Beira que tem 100 m de altitude a mais que Riodades e cuja temperatura máxima absoluta é de 36.5ºC para o período 1955/70 (o único que tenho).


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Mai 2014 às 07:53)

Se Riodades estivesse a cota do rio Douro, principalmente em sectores do vale onde as vertentes são autenticas paredes, isso era uma coisa,agora assim.

Carta militar da zona.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 13:33)

Lançaram essa bomba de gasolina de Riodades não sei bem para quê, se ninguem com bom senso e dois dedos de testa a reconhece, não sei porque foi referida, só porque foi referido o registo de Itália nos anos 90 que por muitas voltas que se dá, tem muito mais credibilidade e fundamentação( sim porque falam muito da PI mas na Sicilia aquece muito bem está mais a sul que qualquer região de Portugal, tambem tem um relevo caprichoso e com a dorsal e geopotenciais elevados com a continentalidade que tem deve aquecer muito portanto  na vaga de calor de 1999 em Itália, acho bem provavel que esse valor tenha sido atingido bem como as autoridades italianas, portanto é uma região com muito potencial) portanto nem entendo a comparação, mas pronto acho que o bom senso deve prevalecer.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 18:54)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AnDré disse:


> Se pensarmos em número de horas de sol, a diferença é abismal. Braga tem mais 1000h de sol/ano que Londres.
> A quantidade de precipitação anual em Braga é esmagadoramente maior que a de Londres. Mas e a evapotranspiração? Braga chega a registar 8mm/dia de evapotranspiração em alguns dias de Verão. Londres, nos seus melhores dias, nem chega a metade desse valor.
> 
> De referir ainda que a humidade média relativa do ar, também não tem comparação.
> ...




Aliás tanto Douro e Vale do Tejo, segundo esse estudo, atingiam uma média de 37,5ºc e 37,4ºc de máximas para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano, respetivamente, para o período de 1960-1990.

No Guadiana, em alguns locais também foram apresentadas médias superiores a 35ºc para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano e para o mesmo período.

Claro que o melhor é montar algumas estações nesses locais (começando primeiro por medições analógicas, para localizar zonas mais quentes)e ver que valores atingem. Pinhão, nesses mapas, aparece como surpreendentemente fresco em comparação com as zonas mais quentes do Douro (creio que nesse estudo tinha uma média de 32-33ºc para os 3 meses mais quentes do ano), mas sei que registou já uma máxima de 46ºc.

A título de curiosidade, na Quinta da Erva Moira, no Parque Arqueológico do Côa, disseram-me  que existe uma estação meteorológica e segundo responsáveis do Parque (basta contatar o próprio parque) já foram registados 52 graus celsius lá.

O valor é puxado, ainda que esta zona seja quente (e não só no verão), ainda que em termos de médias e segundo o estudo do IM, hajam zonas mais quentes na região.

Agora claro que se o registo não está homologado e não há verificação científica, não se pode tomar este valor como certo, e isto apenas deve alimentar o interesse por uma investigação mais séria.







Quinta da Erva Moira


----------



## Dan (17 Mai 2014 às 19:19)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



belem disse:


> A título de curiosidade, na Quinta da Erva Moira, no Parque Arqueológico do Côa, disseram-me  que existe uma estação meteorológica e segundo responsáveis do Parque (basta contatar o próprio parque) já foram registados 52 graus celsius lá.
> 
> O valor é puxado, ainda que esta zona seja quente (e não só no verão), ainda que em termos de médias e segundo o estudo do IM, hajam zonas mais quentes na região.
> 
> Quinta da Erva Moira



Parece-me um valor muito elevado, é que não há assim tantos locais no mundo com registos válidos de 50ºC ou superiores.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 19:32)

Segundo o mapa ibérico o Douro nem é sequer a zona mais quente do nosso territorio, o engraçado é que nem no lado espanhol o é,mas enfim ja se sabe o desenrolar deste filme, the sky is the limite!


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 19:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Dan disse:


> Parece-me um valor muito elevado, é que não há assim
> tantos locais no mundo com registos válidos de 50ºC ou superiores.



Sim, claro que é um valor muito elevado, mas também não é um valor reconhecido oficialmente ou devidamente homologado.

Relativamente a outras partes do mundo, acho que os valores atuais de recordes são uma apenas uma amostra do verdadeiro potencial e ainda existem algumas coisas por descobrir, mas a verdade até ao momento, é essa mesma: não há assim tantos locais no mundo com registos válidos de 50ºc ou superiores.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 19:46)

O valor registado em Cattanueva existe, a estação existe, a cidade existe as autoridades italianas reconhecem o registo, ja oss valores daqui e aqualá  nao se vêm, nao se comprovam, ou sao do sec.XIX ou alguem disse, verificou, etc, so refiro isto para destinguir as coisas.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 19:47)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O valor registado em Cattanueva existe, esta a estaçao, a cidade existe as autoridades italianas reconhecem o registo, ja oss valores daqui e aqualá  nao se vêm, nao se comprovam, ou sao do sec.XIX ou alguem disse, verificou, etc, so refiro isto para destinguir as coisas.



Esse registo não é reconhecido oficialmente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 19:55)

belem disse:


> Esse registo não é reconhecido oficialmente.



Pela OMM, mas a cidade italiana existe, a estaçao existe, pertence ao departamento regional do mar da  Sicilia, e as autoridades italianas reconhecem-no so nao o podem validar por razoes burocraticas q desconheço, portanto nao caiu do céu nem foi alguem decidiu falar nele, , ninguem me falou a mim desse registo.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 19:55)

Algumas câmaras que disparam com o movimento, na reserva natural da Faia Brava fazem registo da temperatura, hora, etc...

A reserva vai desde zonas planálticas e frescas a zonas baixas e mais quentes (junto ao rio).

Aliás esta imagem (e mais outras tantas) está num tópico aqui do forum (Yellowstone ibérico).

Agora se me perguntarem se este valor é oficial, claro que diria que não.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 19:57)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Pela OMM, mas a cidade italiana existe, a estaçao existe, pertence ao departamento regional do mar da  Sicilia, e as autoridades italianas reconhecem-no, portanto nao caiu do céu nem foi alguem decidiu falar nele, , ninguem me falou a mim desse registo.



Mas o Parque Arqueológico (e até posso dar o endereço do site, contatos de alguns responsáveis, etc...) também existe e ainda que se calhar as situações nem sejam bem comparáveis, ambas representam registos não reconhecidos oficialmente.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 20:04)

belem disse:


> Mas o Parque Arqueológico (e até posso dar o endereço do site, contatos de alguns responsáveis, etc...) também existe e ainda que se calhar as situações nem sejam bem comparáveis, ambas representam registos não reconhecidos oficialmente.



Como disse nao sao sequer comparaveis uma é um estaçao meteorologica outra nao, eu sei bem qual o seu ponto de vista penso q tb sabe qual é o meu.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 20:09)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Como disse nao sao sequer comparaveis, eu sei bem qual o seu ponto de vista penso q tb sabe qual é o meu.



Ambos coincidem no que é mais importante: são registos não oficiais.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2014 às 20:11)

PortugalWeather disse:


> dou muito mais credibilidade ao valor verificado e registado na cidade siciliana eu e as *autoridades italianas* pelos vistos.





PortugalWeather disse:


> O valor registado em Cattanueva existe, a estação existe, a cidade existe as *autoridades italianas* reconhecem o registo





PortugalWeather disse:


> acho bem provavel que esse valor tenha sido atingido bem como as *autoridades italianas*, portanto é uma região com muito potencial



Não hão-de ser, certamente, as "autoridades" vulgo entidades meteorológicas italianas. Caso contrário o registo seria oficial. 

Em Portugal, existe uma cidade chamada Lisboa, que tem uma estação na Baixa da cidade.
A estação existe, a cidade existe, o país também. (Ainda... )
A estação pertence ao instituto português do mar e da atmosfera, entidade oficial de meteorologia em Portugal.

Essa estação registou 37ºC no passado dia 14.







O registo não podia ser mais oficial e existe!
E agora? Ahm? 

Pois...

PS: PortugalWeather, como tomaste o valor não oficial de Riodades como uma bomba de gasolina, resolvi dar-te agora uma bomba de oxigénio.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 20:14)

belem disse:


> Ambos coincidem no que é mais importante: são registos não oficiais.



Nao existe ambas uma é uma estaçao de uma cidade de 5 mil habitantes outro é um termometro numa camara, um nem sequer pode ser considerado um registo, mas isto é a minha opinião q considero racional equilibrada.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 20:21)

AnDré disse:


> Não hão-de ser, certamente, as "autoridades" vulgo entidades meteorológicas italianas. Caso contrário o registo seria oficial.
> 
> Em Portugal, existe uma cidade chamada Lisboa, que tem uma estação na Baixa da cidade.
> A estação existe, a cidade existe, o país também. (Ainda... )
> ...



e? é pk na Baixa fez esse valor. Ja vi este filme e dei me mal, se querem transformar este topico  em delirios dos 50 graus e convencerem se uns aos outros num fanatismo meteorologico e numa competiçao de temperaturas estejam a vontade eu estou fora pois nao irei fazer o papel do rei vai nu pois estou em minoria e nem vale a pena teimar.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 20:21)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Nao existe ambas uma é uma estaçao de uma cidade de 5 mil habitantes outro é um termometro numa camara, um nem sequer pode ser considerado um registo, mas isto é a minha opinião q considero racional equilibrada.




A outra não pode ser considerada um registo? 


Vá dizer isso aos responsáveis do Parque Arqueológico do Côa.


http://www.arte-coa.pt/

http://www.arte-coa.pt/index.php?Language=pt&Page=Gravuras&SubPage=ArteRupestre&Sitio=12


Mas não passa de mais um registo não oficial, como tantos outros.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 20:32)

belem disse:


> A outra não pode ser considerada um registo?
> 
> 
> Vá dizer isso aos responsáveis do Parque Arqueológico do Côa.
> ...



Para mim nao, o exemplo da Baixa sim esta ao nivel do registo de Cattannueva. Esse a q se refere nao é um registo no minimo questionavel para sequer ser um registo.Mas vou limitar a minha participação no forum a outros temas, este ha dezenas secalhar centenas de paginas sobre este tema q nao conduziu a lado nenhum a nao ser a uma competiçao de egos pouco produtiva cada um tem a sua opinião, a visao de pais de alguns nao é a minha.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 20:44)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Para mim nao, o exemplo da Baixa sim esse nao é um registo no minimo questionavel para sequer ser um registo.Mas vou limitar a minha participação no forum a outros temas, este ha dezenas secalhar centenas de paginas sobre este tema q nao conduzir a lado nenhum a nao ser a uma competiçao de egos pouco produtiva cada um tem a sua opinião, a visao de pais de alguns nao é a minha.



Você nem se deu ao trabalho de se informar, portanto que autoridade tem para dizer que o registo não existe?
Ainda poderia dizer que era questionável, agora dizer peremptoriamente que não existe, é que me ultrapassa.

Quanto ao resto, também acho, espero é que um dia não tenha que fazer trabalho de campo, nestas zonas que temos falado, no pino do verão, porque senão garanto-lhe que iria perceber num instante, o porquê da opinião das outras pessoas.

E repare que até ninguém questionou a existência de zonas relativamente frescas (à norma) no nosso país, e do tipo de valores que podem lá fazer, o problema maior tem sido na aceitação de alguns, relativamente a zonas bastante quentes no verão, no nosso país. Mas é claro que dentro dos extremos calor e frio, existem valores intermédios e estes deverão representar a maior parte do país, conforme a altitude, exposição, relevo, continentalidade, etc...


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 20:51)

belem disse:


> Você nem se deu ao trabalho de se informar, portanto que autoridade tem para dizer que o registo não existe?
> Ainda poderia dizer que era questionável, agora dizer peremptoriamente que não existe, é que me ultrapassa.
> 
> Quanto ao resto, também acho, espero é que um dia não tenha que fazer trabalho de campo, nestas zonas que temos falado, no pino do verão, porque senão garanto-lhe que iria perceber num instante, o porquê da opinião das outras pessoas.
> ...


 
Ja fui dezenas de vezes ao Douro e Coa no Verao, mas para mim a zona de raiana de Alcantra no Tejo é mais quente, mas 52 graus medidos com fiabilidade sao impossiveis de registar felizmente conheço bem Portugal de Norte a Sul, desculpe mas a mim nao me convence.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 20:58)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ja fui dezenas de vezes ao Douro e Coa no Verao, mas para mim a zona de raiana de Alcantra no Tejo é mais quente, mas 52 graus medidos com fiabilidade sao impossiveis de registar felizmente conheço bem Portugal de Norte a Sul, desculpe mas a mim nao me convence.



Só por curiosidade, andou a fazer o quê, no Douro e Côa, no verão?

A zona do Tejo interior, também é muito quente, aliás já a mencionei atrás como uma das mais quentes, mas não percebo porque está a desconversar e a dizer que quero convencer alguém que fazem 52ºc no Côa. O que eu deixei bem claro atrás, aliás, é que esse registo carece de validação.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 21:01)

belem disse:


> Só por curiosidade, andou a fazer o quê, no Douro e Côa, no verão?
> 
> A zona do Tejo interior, também é muito quente, aliás já a mencionei atrás como uma das mais quentes, mas não percebo porque está a desconversar e a dizer que quero convencer alguém que fazem 52ºc no Côa. O que eu deixei bem claro atrás, aliás, é que esse registo carece de validação.



 mas o q tem haver com isso?  conheço essa zona no Verao desde de miudo como praticamente todo o pais e nem vou dizer como. sei onde quer chegar com a conversa assunto encerrado da minha parte.


----------



## belem (17 Mai 2014 às 21:07)

PortugalWeather disse:


> mas o q tem haver com isso agora é da gestapo ou da Pide?  conheço essa zona no Verao desde de miudo como praticamente todo o pais. sei onde quer chegar com a conversa assunto encerrado da minha parte.



Você está a fazer tempestade num copo de água, a minha questão é perfeitamente normal, sobretudo quando me dizem que vão dezenas de vezes a zonas como estas no verão. 
Você se quiser responde, se quiser não responde, por mim tudo bem.

Por acaso o Albimeteo, é que conhece algumas zonas do Tejo interior, e ele sabe (e já nos descreveu) o calor que lá faz.


----------



## PortugalWeather (17 Mai 2014 às 21:16)

belem disse:


> Você está a fazer tempestade num copo de água, a minha questão é perfeitamente normal, sobretudo quando me dizem que vão dezenas de vezes a zonas como estas no verão.
> Você se quiser responde, se quiser não responde, por mim tudo bem.
> 
> Por acaso o Albimeteo, é que conhece algumas zonas do Tejo interior, e ele bem sabe (e já nos descreveu) o calor que lá faz.



Ok sem stress sabe q estar ligado a musica tem destas coisas acabasse por conhecer muito bem o pais de lés a lés muitas vezes no Portugal profundo.  Ja estive nessa zona de Castelo Branco varias vezes e na minha opinião é a mais quente juntamente com o triangulo de barrancos e Amareleija mais que  q o Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## AnDré (17 Mai 2014 às 21:32)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Para mim nao, o exemplo da Baixa sim esta ao nivel do registo de Cattannueva.



Pronto, está tudo dito.

De qualquer forma ainda fui ver a reanálise do NCEP. 

Então nesse dia 10 de Agosto de 1999, quando Catenanouva atingiu os supostos 48,5ºC, tínhamos o seguinte:






Carta *extremamente modesta*, quando comparada a tantas outras.

Mas já agora, que temperatura fez em Catenanouva, dias 24/25 de Julho de 2009?
Com ISO 29-30ºC sobre a Sicília e corrente de oeste, que beneficia essa cidade, deve ter ultrapassado os 50,0ºC, não? 





A estação oficial de Sigonella, relativamente perto, atingiu os 45,0º - também ela beneficia da corrente de oeste.


----------



## Costa (18 Mai 2014 às 14:14)

PortugalWeather disse:


> mas o q tem haver com isso?  conheço essa zona no Verao desde de miudo como praticamente todo o pais e nem vou dizer como. sei onde quer chegar com a conversa assunto encerrado da minha parte.



 Encerradissimo


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 13:08)

Ferreiro disse:


> No Cebreiro (Lugo) 1300 metros nao nevou em nenhum momento do último mes.
> Últimas 24 horas:
> http://www.lookr.com/es/lookout/1191951648-Pedrafita#action-play-day
> Últimos 30 dias:
> ...






Essa tua obsessao por Orense comeca a ser repetitiva, Orense , pela sua localizacao e orografia , nao tem um clima representativo do Vale do Minho e muito menos do NO peninsular , de maneira nenhuma , quer tu queiras quer nao .


----------



## Bracaro (21 Mai 2014 às 14:44)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Por acaso também acho que isto já é uma obsessão; eu já referi anteriormente que Ourense e Monção não representam todo o vale do Minho, pois as máximas elevadas que por vezes atingem não reflectem o clima da região.
Quanto a Ourense, a cidade fica num autêntico buraco, é normal aquecer muito; já Monção me custa mais a entender, a não ser que a estação meteorológica fique num local que aqueça bastante. Digo isto porque vou com frequência a Monção e nem sempre me apercebo de valores como os atingidos oficialmente, apesar de considerar que Monção deve ser o sítio mais quente do Minho.


----------



## 1337 (21 Mai 2014 às 14:49)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Bracaro disse:


> Por acaso também acho que isto já é uma obsessão; eu já referi anteriormente que Ourense e Monção não representam todo o vale do Minho, pois as máximas elevadas que por vezes atingem não reflectem o clima da região.
> Quanto a Ourense, a cidade fica num autêntico buraco, é normal aquecer muito; já Monção me custa mais a entender, a não ser que a estação meteorológica fique num local que aqueça bastante. Digo isto porque vou com frequência a Monção e nem sempre me apercebo de valores como os atingidos oficialmente, apesar de considerar que Monção deve ser o sítio mais quente do Minho.



Sim a desculpa é sempre buracos, braga tem a média das máximas de 28ºC e não está em nenhum buraco, em Julho atingi os 40.3ºC e não estou em nenhum buraco, parem de menosprezar os locais que são realmente quentes, o interior minhoto é no geral quente, por muito que custe a muita gente. É normal que no litoral seja muito mais fresco, ás vezes em Ponte de Lima estão 32ºC no verão, chego a Viana do Castelo e estão 22ºC, em apenas 20 km de distância, por isso parem de darem desculpas sobre o calor que faz nestas regiões, são locais quentes, Ponto.


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:08)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



AJB disse:


> Ferreiro,
> 
> Acho que ninguem se pode sentir ofendido por nevar ou não, ou por chover ou otra "manifestação" meteo qualquer...
> Apenas e só referi que em Manzaneda nevou, e referi porque tinhas dito que não!
> ...



Estou perfectamente calmo, todos os dados que aporto sao oficiais e todas as webcams emitem em direto


----------



## james (21 Mai 2014 às 15:18)

1337 disse:


> Sim a desculpa é sempre buracos, braga tem a média das máximas de 28ºC e não está em nenhum buraco, em Julho atingi os 40.3ºC e não estou em nenhum buraco, parem de menosprezar os locais que são realmente quentes, o interior minhoto é no geral quente, por muito que custe a muita gente. É normal que no litoral seja muito mais fresco, ás vezes em Ponte de Lima estão 32ºC no verão, chego a Viana do Castelo e estão 22ºC, em apenas 20 km de distância, por isso parem de darem desculpas sobre o calor que faz nestas regiões, são locais quentes, Ponto.





No verao , as vezes e verdade o que tu dizes que essa diferenca de temperatura seja acentuada entre o litoral e o interior( Quando a neblina matinal se prolonga ate ao inicio da tarde no litoral ) 

Porem , quando ocorrem aquelas entradas de leste no verao , o tempo tambem aquece e muito no litoral ( na vaga de calor do ano passado de finais de junho , inicio de julho , a temperatura superou muitas vezes os 30 ° C em Viana Castelo , atingindo os 39. 6 ° C a 3 julho ) .

E eu tambem sei o que digo , pois vivo atualmente no litoral do Minho , mas vivi muitos anos no interior minhoto .


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:25)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

E falando de dados oficiais, veremos como é o próximo verao. Nao está demais lembrar o ano pasado. Julho de 2013, Ourense media das máximas 33.6ºC

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=

Por comparar com um país mediterráneo, Italia:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=

Ourense 33.6 (superou a TODAS as cidades italianas)
Catania-Sigonella 33.4
Decimomannu (Sardenha) 33.4
Messina 29.4ºC
Pisa 30.7

Porem, segundo alguns no vale do minho nao fai calor no verao


----------



## AJB (21 Mai 2014 às 15:36)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Em um país mediterráneo, neve a 570 metros um 14 de maio, Sarajevo:



Ferreiro,

Pela milésima vez, a sério, porque sinceramente chateias com essa "competição"...referi um facto, não entro nesse teu "emotivo" campeonato...se Sarajevo tem neve hoje apenas te posso dar os parabéns
Se calhar Chamonix perde em neve em Maio para Sarajevo
Va abraço


----------



## Ferreiro (21 Mai 2014 às 15:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> E falando de dados oficiais, veremos como é o próximo verao. Nao está demais lembrar o ano pasado. Julho de 2013, Ourense media das máximas 33.6ºC
> 
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclimat?mode=1&state=Spa&ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=
> 
> ...




Tambem superou as cidades gregas de Ogimet:
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclim...ind=&ord=REV&verb=no&year=2013&mes=07&months=

Larissa (a mais quente) 33.1º

Porem cando venham ao vale do Minho em julho e agosto deven traer abrigo, ja que aquí nao fai calor, somente fresco


----------



## PortugalWeather (26 Mai 2014 às 19:29)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Sim a desculpa é sempre buracos, braga tem a média das máximas de 28ºC e não está em nenhum buraco, em Julho atingi os 40.3ºC e não estou em nenhum buraco, parem de menosprezar os locais que são realmente quentes, o interior minhoto é no geral quente, por muito que custe a muita gente. É normal que no litoral seja muito mais fresco, ás vezes em Ponte de Lima estão 32ºC no verão, chego a Viana do Castelo e estão 22ºC, em apenas 20 km de distância, por isso parem de darem desculpas sobre o calor que faz nestas regiões, são locais quentes, Ponto.



O que faz com que haja estas competições e estas discussões é que o Minho e o Douro Litoral são regiões muito especiais, complexas e ricas de muito difícil definição ou esteriotipação do ponto de vista climatológico são regiões que por vezes quando quase toda a Europa mediterrânea aqueceu por vezes no Minho ou no Douro Litoral está-se em Irlanda Mode, com máximas de 12º,13º graus e logo a seguir temos semanas de 30º ou mais graus , depois existem os factos e esses são indesmentíveis, depois existem opiniões e essas já são descutiveis, pois cada um tem a sua e cada um quer-se queira quer não puxa a brasa á sua sardinha e usa os factos que quer e ignora os outros para fundamentar essas mesmas opiniões. 
Aqui ninguém negou que faz calor no Minho e Douro Litoral agora o fazer calor nessas regiões não significa que essas regiões são quentes, muito longe disso, eu mostrei uma vez ao 1337 e penso que lhe devo ter dado uma novidade, demonstrei que Viena de Austria em Julho e Agosto tem uma media mensal idêntica a Braga, uma media de 20º ou 21º graus faz de uma região quente? longe disso, uma região quente é uma região sempre quente é um pouco difícil dizer que uma região que corre o risco de em Maio estar com máximas de 13º graus e ter Verões com mínimas de 12º,13º seja quente, o que dirião então regiões do mediterrâneo sul?o "quente" é um conceito que tem de ser analisado num todo não é por uma região ter máximas de 30º graus ou mais ou uma boa media das máximas que faz uma região ser quente, se depois leva-se com noites de perto de 10º graus em Agosto como eu já apanhei muitas e perto de Ponte de Lima em Terras de Bouro por exemplo, isto não faz de uma região uma região quente, uma região quente é um Funchal é uma Catania ou um Alghero ou uma Atenas ou uma Cagliari não é um Minho ou um Douro Litoral com medias ali nos 20º e mais uns pozitos tirados a ferros.


----------



## Ferreiro (26 Mai 2014 às 22:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> O que faz com que haja estas competições e estas discussões é que o Minho e o Douro Litoral são regiões muito especiais, complexas e ricas de muito difícil definição ou esteriotipação do ponto de vista climatológico são regiões que por vezes quando quase toda a Europa mediterrânea aqueceu por vezes no Minho ou no Douro Litoral está-se em Irlanda Mode, com máximas de 12º,13º graus e logo a seguir temos semanas de 30º ou mais graus , depois existem os factos e esses são indesmentíveis, depois existem opiniões e essas já são descutiveis, pois cada um tem a sua e cada um quer-se queira quer não puxa a brasa á sua sardinha e usa os factos que quer e ignora os outros para fundamentar essas mesmas opiniões.
> Aqui ninguém negou que faz calor no Minho e Douro Litoral agora o fazer calor nessas regiões não significa que essas regiões são quentes, muito longe disso, eu mostrei uma vez ao 1337 e penso que lhe devo ter dado uma novidade, demonstrei que Viena de Austria em Julho e Agosto tem uma media mensal idêntica a Braga, uma media de 20º ou 21º graus faz de uma região quente? longe disso, uma região quente é uma região sempre quente é um pouco difícil dizer que uma região que corre o risco de em Maio estar com máximas de 13º graus e ter Verões com mínimas de 12º,13º seja quente, o que dirião então regiões do mediterrâneo sul?o "quente" é um conceito que tem de ser analisado num todo não é por uma região ter máximas de 30º graus ou mais ou uma boa media das máximas que faz uma região ser quente, se depois leva-se com noites de perto de 10º graus em Agosto como eu já apanhei muitas e perto de Ponte de Lima em Terras de Bouro por exemplo, isto não faz de uma região uma região quente, uma região quente é um Funchal é uma Catania ou um Alghero ou uma Atenas ou uma Cagliari não é um Minho ou um Douro Litoral com medias ali nos 20º e mais uns pozitos tirados a ferros.





Lógico que Braga seja mais quente que Catania ou Atenas. Nenhum disse o contrario. Porém para min uma cidade que tem uma media das máximas em julho e agosto de 28 graus é uma cidade quente. Tu achas que é um local fresco? Pois estupendo, respeito a tua opiniao, porém para mim é quente. Eu vivo na Coruña, onde temos 23.



Uma cidade fresca no verao é Amsterdam com 21 graus de media das máximas em julho e agosto.
http://wwis.aemet.es/037/c00143.htm

Ou Zurich com 22 em julho e 23 em agosto
http://wwis.aemet.es/087/c00312.htm


Pelo contrario, Barcelona, com 28 graus é quente.
http://wwis.aemet.es/083/c01232.htm


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Mai 2014 às 09:46)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Lógico que Braga seja mais quente que Catania ou Atenas. Nenhum disse o contrario. Porém para min uma cidade que tem uma media das máximas em julho e agosto de 28 graus é uma cidade quente. Tu achas que é um local fresco? Pois estupendo, respeito a tua opiniao, porém para mim é quente. Eu vivo na Coruña, onde temos 23.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Explica-me porque Braga tem uma media em Julho e Agosto entre os 20º-21º?
Ferreiro escreves muito bem português dominas a língua, mas penso que não percebes-te o que escrevi, para mim o conceito "quente" é um todo e não uma parte, para mim uma cidade que tem medias de mínimas de 13,5º-14,5º nos meses mais quentes, nunca pode ser considerada uma região quente, mesmo que nessa mesma cidade se registam uma media das máximas elevadas, é uma região onde faz calor mas não é uma região quente porque o dia tem 24h e não tem apenas 3h,5h onde se registam as temperaturas máximas, acho que isto é logico, acho que o user Tempestade dizia á uns tempos que deveria apanhar um cruzeiro para o mediterrâneo , eu estenderia esse convite ao Ferreiro e a outros aqui do fórum curiosamente do Norte de Portugal, porque acho que á pessoal que não está bem ver o que são regiões quentes, com noites sempre acima dos 18º graus mesmo que durante o dia as máximas não superem os 32º graus a ausência de nortada de ar fresco, dá uma sensação de calor brutal juntando a isto níveis de humidade elevados ainda aumenta mais a sensação de calor, mesmo em latitudes  mais elevadas  que as nossas no Norte de Itália esse "bafo" sente-se mesmo que haja percipitação a sensação que se têm é que ela é quente e é sempre num registo convectivo em tempo de trovoada, são climas diferentes. Esta é a minha opinião Portugal tem regiões "quentes" durante o Verão em algumas regiões no Interior, Algarve mas junto á costa e no Minho e Douro Litoral está longe de o ser.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mai 2014 às 09:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

PortugalWeather eu ja te expliquei. Segundo os dados do IPMA, Braga tem de media das máximas em agosto 28.0ºC, e para mim isso é uma cidade quente (as noites sao mais frescas, porém os dias sao bastante quentes).

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/004/


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Mai 2014 às 09:55)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> PortugalWeather eu ja te expliquei. Segundo os dados do IPMA, Braga tem de media das máximas em agosto 28.0ºC, e para mim isso é uma cidade quente (as noites sao mais frescas, porém os dias sao bastante quentes).
> 
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/oclima/normais.clima/1981-2010/004/



Lol conversa complicada, o que não percebes-te para mim uma região quente é uma região sempre quente 24 horas por dia e não uma pequena parte do dia.


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Mai 2014 às 10:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Ferreiro para ti Tenerife(Santa Cruz) ou o Funchal são regiões quentes ou frias? é que tem medias de máximas mais baixas que Braga ou até Viena de Austria nos meses de Verão.


----------



## Ferreiro (27 Mai 2014 às 11:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro para ti Tenerife(Santa Cruz) ou o Funchal são regiões quentes ou frias? é que tem medias de máximas mais baixas que Braga ou até Viena de Austria nos meses de Verão.



Nao é certo, acho que deverías comprovar as coisas que afirmas, porque constamente estas contribuindo com dados que sao falsos.

Santa Cruz (Tenerife) tem uma media das máximas em agosto de 28.8ºC, pelo que para mim é uma cidade quente.
http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=C449C&k=coo

E Viena, tem no mesmo mes somente 25.4ºC, que para mim ja é um pouco quente, aínda que moderadamente.
http://wwis.aemet.es/006/c00017.htm


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Mai 2014 às 11:39)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Ferreiro disse:


> Nao é certo, acho que deverías comprovar as coisas que afirmas, porque constamente estas contribuindo com dados que sao falsos.
> 
> Santa Cruz (Tenerife) tem uma media das máximas em agosto de 28.8ºC, pelo que para mim é uma cidade quente.
> http://www.aemet.es/es/serviciosclimaticos/datosclimatologicos/valoresclimatologicos?l=C449C&k=coo
> ...



Sim refiro-me ao Funchal por exemplo, em relação a Santa Cruz tens razão pensava que não tinha uma média das máximas tão elevadas Funchal mesmo assim tem uma média de 26º das máximas um pouco superior a Viena, mas mesmo assim mantenho a ideia chave para mim uma região quente é aquela região que é quente 24h por dia e não apenas numa pequena parte do dia, logo  Funchal mesmo tendo médias das máximas idênticas a Viena e um pouco mais baixas que Braga é  mais quente que ambas as cidades.


----------



## Bracaro (27 Mai 2014 às 11:42)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*

Já que se tem falado muito do clima de Braga, é verdade que em Julho e Agosto as máximas são altas, como aliás em praticamente toda a Península Ibérica e sul da Europa, mas as mínimas também são quase sempre frescas, por vezes mesmo frias.
Só por curiosidade, nunca precisei de ar-condicionado para dormir, mas já no Inverno é impossível estar em casa sem aquecimento... e eu dou-me bem com o frio.


----------



## PortugalWeather (27 Mai 2014 às 11:53)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Bracaro disse:


> Já que se tem falado muito do clima de Braga, é verdade que em Julho e Agosto as máximas são altas, como aliás em praticamente toda a Península Ibérica e sul da Europa, mas as mínimas também são quase sempre frescas, por vezes mesmo frias.
> Só por curiosidade, nunca precisei de ar-condicionado para dormir, mas já no Inverno é impossível estar em casa sem aquecimento... e eu dou-me bem com o frio.



Uma cidade que tem medias de mínimas de 13,7º e 14,º3º, claramente nunca poderá ser considerada uma cidade quente, se tem estas medias é porque tem minimas de 10º,11º,12º graus com frequência por exemplo, é muito difícil olhando para outras regiões considerar o Minho e o Douro Litoral uma região quente, é uma região onde faz calor, mas não uma região quente.


----------



## rozzo (27 Mai 2014 às 14:05)

Foram movidos para aqui comentários que estavam no *Seguimento Europa 2014*.
Como lá foi escrito, poupem esse tópico a discussões como esta. E volta-se a referir, que mesmo a continuação da discussão neste tópico é para manter sem guerra de egos, senão é para ir à vida, respeitem o espírito de debate saudável do fórum, e acima de tudo, respeitem os restantes utilizadores que não se identificam com as vossas guerras desnecessárias... E já agora respeitem o trabalho da moderação, que sem querer entrar em "tiranias" (que também não são o espírito do fórum de certeza) quer manter a "casa limpa", agradável aos utilizadores regulares, e a novos visitantes.
Obrigado.


----------



## 1337 (27 Mai 2014 às 18:31)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Uma cidade que tem medias de mínimas de 13,7º e 14,º3º, claramente nunca poderá ser considerada uma cidade quente, se tem estas medias é porque tem minimas de 10º,11º,12º graus com frequência por exemplo, é muito difícil olhando para outras regiões considerar o Minho e o Douro Litoral uma região quente, é uma região onde faz calor, mas não uma região quente.



Veremos este verão com mais atenção isso. como dizes que tem com frequência mínimas de 10 11 e 12, também se pode dizer que tem mínimas frequentes de 16 17 e 18.
Vamos ver este verão


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 14:33)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Veremos este verão com mais atenção isso. como dizes que tem com frequência mínimas de 10 11 e 12, também se pode dizer que tem mínimas frequentes de 16 17 e 18.
> Vamos ver este verão



Cá para mim escolhes-te mal o Verão por enquanto estás em Irlanda mode ai nas terras cálidas do Minho, com máximas idênticas ás Ilhas Britânicas e dias de chuva e noites invernosas e assim irás continuar durante os próximos tempos, enquanto o mediterrâneo mesmo no Norte de Itália ou França andam com noites de 16º,17º graus, para não falar em Sardenhas, Corsegas, Centro e Sul de Itália ou então Grécia esses ai nem se fala , mas veremos lembras-te dos Verões de 2010,2011?  já reparas-te que te estou a falar de médias engloba anos quentes anos mais frescos?
Wow mínimas de 16º,17º  que brutalidade.... 1337 uma dica vai até ao mediterrâneo mesmo em latitudes superiores á do Minho entre Maio e Outubro e vê o que são noites quentes á séria, alias basta ires ao Baixo Alentejo ou Andaluzia para verificares isso.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 15:02)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Cá para mim escolhes-te mal o Verão por enquanto estás em Irlanda mode ai nas terras cálidas do Minho, com máximas idênticas ás Ilhas Britânicas e dias de chuva e noites invernosas e assim irás continuar durante os próximos tempos, enquanto o mediterrâneo mesmo no Norte de Itália ou França andam com noites de 16º,17º graus, para não falar em Sardenhas, Corsegas, Centro e Sul de Itália ou então Grécia esses ai nem se fala , mas veremos lembras-te dos Verões de 2010,2011?  já reparas-te que te estou a falar de médias engloba anos quentes anos mais frescos?
> Wow mínimas de 16º,17º  que brutalidade.... 1337 uma dica vai até ao mediterrâneo mesmo em latitudes superiores á do Minho entre Maio e Outubro e vê o que são noites quentes á séria, alias basta ires ao Baixo Alentejo ou Andaluzia para verificares isso.



Engraçado que há 2 semanas atrás não falas-te tu, andavas muito caladinho. Isto de só falar quando convém tem muito que se lhe diga, ainda falas do Ferreiro depois


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 15:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Engraçado que há 2 semanas atrás não falas-te tu, andavas muito caladinho. Isto de só falar quando convém tem muito que se lhe diga, ainda falas do Ferreiro depois



Sim,sim estás muito enganado 1337, falei sim, como se fizeres um apanhado dos meus posts verás que não nego que faça calor e muito calor no Minho e Douro Litoral não é a Noruega nem sequer a Holanda, como também faz calor em Bilbau ou em Bordéus, o que digo é que está longe de ser uma região quente por os motivos apresentados, deverias estar mais atento aos meus comentários, não tenho culpa de os portugueses terem posto na cabeça que o nosso pais é o pais mais quente do mundo e arredores, apenas com sol independentemente da região, é uma questão diria cultural.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 15:24)

Essa conversa de alimentação de egos já cansa .... sinceramente !

Sempre a falar do mesmo .....


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 15:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim,sim estás muito enganado 1337, falei sim, como se fizeres um apanhado dos meus posts verás que não nego que faça calor e muito calor no Minho e Douro Litoral não é a Noruega nem sequer a Holanda, como também faz calor em Bilbau ou em Bordéus, o que digo é que está longe de ser uma região quente por os motivos apresentados, deverias estar mais atento aos meus comentários, não tenho culpa de os portugueses terem posto na cabeça que o nosso pais é o pais mais quente do mundo e arredores, apenas com sol independentemente da região, é uma questão diria cultural.



Eu não quero entrar nessas guerras, eu apenas defendi uma posição porque muita gente quis fazer do minho uma região gélida, comparada a regiões da europa central e etc. Obviamente que não tem nada haver com o sul do mediterrâneo, onde as mínimas lá são ridículas, mas virem dizer que no minho só chove e nunca faz calor é totalmente falso, e não tou a falar só de ti.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 15:28)

Aurélio disse:


> Essa conversa de alimentação de egos já cansa .... sinceramente !
> 
> Sempre a falar do mesmo .....



Os foruns são mesmo pra isto Aurélio, um forum sem discussão não é um forum, desde que essa discussão seja "saudável"


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 15:32)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Eu não quero entrar nessas guerras, eu apenas defendi uma posição porque muita gente quis fazer do minho uma região gélida, comparada a regiões da europa central e etc. Obviamente que não tem nada haver com o sul do mediterrâneo, onde as mínimas lá são ridículas, mas virem dizer que no minho só chove e nunca faz calor é totalmente falso, e não tou a falar só de ti.



LoL mas alguém disse isso ?? nunca vi o james ou outros users, ou eu defender tal disparate, agora uma coisa é certa como te demonstrei os Verões do Minho e Douro Litoral aproximam-se mais dos da Europa Central continental a nível de temperaturas -dei-te o exemplo de Viena como posso-te dar outros exemplos, que do sul do mediterrânico, no fundo acabamos por ter razão, o NW- Norte de Portugal e Galiza não são a Noruega, mas num contexto ibérico são seguramente as regiões mais frescas juntamente com as Astúrias.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 15:48)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> LoL mas alguém disse isso ?? nunca vi o james ou outros users, ou eu defender tal disparate, agora uma coisa é certa como te demonstrei os Verões do Minho e Douro Litoral aproximam-se mais dos da Europa Central continental a nível de temperaturas -dei-te o exemplo de Viena como posso-te dar outros exemplos, que do sul do mediterrânico, no fundo acabamos por ter razão, o NW- Norte de Portugal e Galiza não são a Noruega, mas num contexto ibérico são seguramente as regiões mais frescas juntamente com as Astúrias.



Como é que podes afirmar que é das regiões mais frescas quando Braga tem 28º de média das máximas, Monção cerca de 32ºC, Ourense 30º, já pra não falar de Pinhão com 33º, e mesmo indo ao litoral, tens Viana do Castelo com 26º e até Viana está uns graus acima de Viena


----------



## alentejano (28 Mai 2014 às 16:05)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Como é que podes afirmar que é das regiões mais frescas quando Braga tem 28º de média das máximas, Monção cerca de 32ºC, Ourense 30º, já pra não falar de Pinhão com 33º, e mesmo indo ao litoral, tens Viana do Castelo com 26º e até Viana está uns graus acima de Viena



Mas que tonta discussão!............é obvio que o Minho e o Douro litoral são frescos, húmidos e sobretudo ventosos no Verão! Claro que têm episódios de calor mas são isso mesmo episódios!..............e o pior de tudo é a maldita "nortada! que leva qualquer pessoa ao desespero! ahhhhh e outra coisa.............não vão comparar Braga ou Monção ou qualquer outra localidade do Minho com o Pinhão ou qualquer outro ponto do vale do Douro!...
.e mais digo que esse é um exemplo típico da enorme riqueza e diversidade climatológica do nosso País!........que é fantástico a nível mundial!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Costa (28 Mai 2014 às 16:20)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



alentejano disse:


> Mas que tonta discussão!............é obvio que o Minho e o Douro litoral são frescos, húmidos e sobretudo ventosos no Verão! Claro que têm episódios de calor mas são isso mesmo episódios!..............e o pior de tudo é a maldita "nortada! que leva qualquer pessoa ao desespero!



Já se fala em NORTADA em Braga. Daqui a bocado estão a dizer que à ciclones em Felgueiras ou tufões em Vila Real durante o verão, tudo isto com um windchill na casa dos negativos  

É tristemente ridículo o ponto que chegou a falta de conhecimento de certos utilizadores nesta discussão


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 16:26)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Como é que podes afirmar que é das regiões mais frescas quando Braga tem 28º de média das máximas, Monção cerca de 32ºC, Ourense 30º, já pra não falar de Pinhão com 33º, e mesmo indo ao litoral, tens Viana do Castelo com 26º e até Viana está uns graus acima de Viena



Acho que estás com alguma dificuldade em perceber algo muito simples, Viena tem uma media mensal idêntica a Braga entre os 20-21º graus,  recusas-te a ler os factos baseando sempre em esteriotipos e preconceitos culturais, que parte ainda não entendes-te que Braga e Viena tem uma media quase idêntica?
se tem uma média idêntica logo é tão quente globalmente como Braga simples.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 16:52)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



PortugalWeather disse:


> Acho que estás com alguma dificuldade em perceber algo muito simples, Viena tem uma media mensal idêntica a Braga entre os 20-21º graus,  recusas-te a ler os factos baseando sempre em esteriotipos e preconceitos culturais, que parte ainda não entendes-te que Braga e Viena tem uma media quase idêntica?
> se tem uma média idêntica logo é tão quente globalmente como Braga simples.



Ele falou em média das máximas, tão simples como isso .....e além disso andou a 
discutir algo que não é discútivel, quererem meter a região do Minho toda ao mesmo nível, quando sabemos que junto á costa é sempre muito mais fresco do que logo após uns 10 km/15 km para o interior.

Por exemplo aqui no Algarve por vezes entre Faro e Loulé separadas por somente uns 16 km tens diferenças de temperatura na ordem dos 10 ºC !

E mais a média das máximas de Faro no Verão que é em torno dos 29º C em nada representa a média das máximas nesta região porque a região do Cabo de Santa Maria tem caracteristicas muito especiais !

Isto para dizer que ao analisarem o Minho e Douro Litoral no Verão não podem olhar para o Porto, Vila do Conde, Viana do Castelo e afins e querem usarem esses dados como representativos da região do Minho, porque se o fizerem vão estar a descaracterizar a região no Verão que quer queiram quer não .... é bastante quente no Verão, embora de forma menos consistente do que a região interior do país e a maior parte da região sul !


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 17:27)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



alentejano disse:


> Mas que tonta discussão!............é obvio que o Minho e o Douro litoral são frescos, húmidos e sobretudo ventosos no Verão! Claro que têm episódios de calor mas são isso mesmo episódios!..............e o pior de tudo é a maldita "nortada! que leva qualquer pessoa ao desespero! ahhhhh e outra coisa.............não vão comparar Braga ou Monção ou qualquer outra localidade do Minho com o Pinhão ou qualquer outro ponto do vale do Douro!...
> .e mais digo que esse é um exemplo típico da enorme riqueza e diversidade climatológica do nosso País!........que é fantástico a nível mundial!!!!!!!!!!!



Eu vou perdoar esta pequena ignorância que acabas-te de dizer porque só te registas-te este mês neste fórum, e como ainda és novo aqui vou-te ensinar uma coisa. Não é só no alentejo que faz calor


----------



## vitamos (28 Mai 2014 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



1337 disse:


> Eu vou perdoar esta pequena ignorância que acabas-te de dizer porque só te registas-te este mês neste fórum, e como ainda és novo aqui vou-te ensinar uma coisa. Não é só no alentejo que faz calor



E como tu já cá andas há muito tempo começa a acrescentar algo em vez da mera picardia ou provocação...

Já agora para ti e para todos um aparte: ACABASTE e não acabas-te e REGISTASTE em vez de registas-te... 

E tambem de novo para todos. De uma vez por todas contribuam construtivamente para o tópico e acabem com esta criancice do quente e do frio. É que sinceramente isto começa a enjoar.


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 17:43)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



Aurélio disse:


> Ele falou em média das máximas, tão simples como isso .....e além disso andou a
> discutir algo que não é discútivel, quererem meter a região do Minho toda ao mesmo nível, quando sabemos que junto á costa é sempre muito mais fresco do que logo após uns 10 km/15 km para o interior.
> 
> Por exemplo aqui no Algarve por vezes entre Faro e Loulé separadas por somente uns 16 km tens diferenças de temperatura na ordem dos 10 ºC !
> ...



Mas alguém poêm em causa que no Minho interior faça calor? mas também na mesma maneira que faz calor também refresca á noite e o interior Minhoto não é nenhuma ilha ou nenhum Alentejo, quando entra uma entrada de NW ou W ou se está num padrão zonal o tempo também refresca, ninguém está aqui confundir o a costa Norte com o Interior Minhoto.
Relativo ao que o 1337 referiu e eu perguntei-lhe e não respondeu é que o 1337 disse que o Minho e o Douro Litoral eram regiões quentes, e eu discordo e parece que já repeti o mesmo varias vezes, são regiões onde fazem calor mas na globalidade não são regiões quentes pois o dia tem 24h e não 4h, e as medias são claras e objectivas Braga a cálida Braga com tais 28º graus de media de maxima tem depois uma media de 20º-21º idêntica á cidade de Viena de Austria ou outras, para mim o Funchal é uma cidade muito mais quente que Braga mas em Braga faz mais calor que o Funchal, onde está a dificuldade de perceber isto? se querem cingir e analisar as coisas baseadas apenas nas medias das máximas tudo muito bem, mas um dia tem 24h que eu saiba chove de madrugada, faz vento de madrugada portanto para se definir o clima de uma região não se deve no meu ponto de vista cingirmos apenas a um aspecto.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 18:18)

*Re: Seguimento Europa 2014*



vitamos disse:


> E como tu já cá andas há muito tempo começa a acrescentar algo em vez da mera picardia ou provocação...
> 
> Já agora para ti e para todos um aparte: ACABASTE e não acabas-te e REGISTASTE em vez de registas-te...
> 
> E tambem de novo para todos. De uma vez por todas contribuam construtivamente para o tópico e acabem com esta criancice do quente e do frio. É que sinceramente isto começa a enjoar.



Não foi nenhuma provocação ou picardia, só disse um facto.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 18:24)

O grande dilema do PortugalWeather ....

Passar férias num sitio com 28ºC de máxima e 23ºC de minima (média de 25,5ºC), ou um sitio com 14ºC de minima e 36ºC de máxima (média de 25ºC).
Se fosse eu sei onde passaria ..... 

Para ele o mais quente seria o 1º, para os outros seria o segundo destino ....


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 18:31)

Aurélio disse:


> O grande dilema do PortugalWeather ....
> 
> Passar férias num sitio com 27ºC de máxima e 23ºC de minima (média de 25ºC), ou um sitio com 14ºC de minima e 36ºC de máxima (média de 25ºC).
> Se fosse eu sei onde passaria .....



??? mas onde faz 36º graus assim com tanta regularidade no Litoral Norte com excepção do Vale do Douro? vais-me que em Braga há 10-15 dias com maximas de 36º graus  em Julho e Agosto, mas andamos aqui a falar chinês? que fundamentalismo... mas já que perguntas digo-te que estás muito enganado em relação ao conceito de calor, Tenerife tem na parte sul da ilha excelentes praias sabes o que significa 30º graus naquela ilha? perfiro mil vezes estar em Tenerife com 27º graus apanhar sol do que como 35º em Moledo ou em Espinho, mas esta discussão é inútil sei que as media total de Braga idêntica a Viena de Austria mexe ai com os esteriotipos preconceitos cá do burgo, mas não vou entrar por ai, por algum motivo as praias do Norte e centro estão vazias de turistas estrangeiros e as do mediterraneo estão cheias, mas isso não interessa nada.
Em relação as mínimas claro que ferias para gozar o Verão, noites de 13º,14º,15º não ajudam muito, parece que os ingleses, holandeses, escandinavos tem a mesma ideia , é ridículo comparar o turismo de praia uma Grecia ou Itália, Corsega com o turismo de Portugal com a excepção do Algarve.


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 18:47)

PortugalWeather disse:


> ??? mas onde faz 36º graus assim com tanta regularidade no Litoral Norte com excepção do Vale do Douro? vais-me que em Braga há 10-15 dias com maximas de 36º graus  em Julho e Agosto, mas andamos aqui a falar chinês? que fundamentalismo... mas já que perguntas digo-te que estás muito enganado em relação ao conceito de calor, Tenerife tem na parte sul da ilha excelentes praias sabes o que significa 30º graus naquela ilha? perfiro mil vezes estar em Tenerife com 27º graus apanhar sol do que como 35º em Moledo ou em Espinho, mas esta discussão é inútil sei que as media total de Braga idêntica a Viena de Austria mexe ai com os esteriotipos preconceitos cá do burgo, mas não vou entrar por ai, por algum motivo as praias do Norte e centro estão vazias de turistas estrangeiros e as do mediterraneo estão cheias, mas isso não interessa nada.
> Em relação as mínimas claro que ferias para gozar o Verão, noites de 13º,14º,15º não ajudam muito, parece que os ingleses, holandeses, escandinavos tem a mesma ideia , é ridículo comparar o turismo de praia uma Grecia ou Itália, Corsega com o turismo de Portugal com a excepção do Algarve.



Vais para Tenerife passar férias, até conheces as optimas praias e tudo. Cá cheira-me que vais praticar naturismo ou nudismo para essas praias  .
As ilhas canárias são muito famosas pelas suas optimas praias e pelos praticantes de naturismo .... 
Fazes bem, mas cuidado com sol


----------



## james (28 Mai 2014 às 18:54)

Mas o que e o calor ? 

Para alguns , 25 ° c e quente , para outros nem por isso .

Eu , tendo vivido no Minho Litoral e Minho interior , estou a vontade .  E verdade que , em julho e agosto , por vezes faz mesmo muito calor , as vezes ate de forma prolongada ( mas nao durante o dia , atencao )  , da minha parte nunca disse o contrario .

Mas atencao , quando se fala na regiao do Entre Douro e Minho litoral , ha que dividir duas zonas distintas : a regiao Caminha - Esposende  ( que pela sua orografia e um prolongamento da costa galega ) e a regiao Povoa Varzim - Espinho .

Acreditem que a regiao  Caminha - Esposende   aproxima - se muito mais do interior minhoto que a outra regiao litoral .

Eu proprio fiquei um pouco surpreendido quando comecei a fazer registos onde vivo atualmente , pois as temperaturas , com uma ou outra excecao , nunca andam assim muito longe do Minho interior , mesmo quando faz calor  ( e em julho e agosto por vezes faz muito , nunca neguei isso  ) .


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 19:03)

PortugalWeather disse:


> .... queres abandalhar a conversa pois quem entrou nas cenas do turismo para variar não fui eu, o clima é como é não tenho culpa de o nosso clima não ser forno e radicalmente diferente de outras regiões que muitos gostariam.



Não,

..........................
O que tenho tentado fazer, nem é discutir ideias, é ver se isto desencrava e falam de outros assuntos, em vez de centenas de posts escritos no seguimento europa, a discutir o que é mais quente, e o que é o "mais quente", a comparar o incomparável e a discutir temperaturas em locais não comparáveis, quando cada sitio tem a sua especificidade como disse no meu primeiro post !

Não te fiz qualquer ataque pessoal, nem conversa da treta, se discutir ideias é aquilo que tu e o Ferreiro, James e afins fazem poupem-me ... porque prefiro mil vezes fazer o vosso comboio descarrilar da linha, porque ao mesmos a conversa torna-se mais divertida e menos enfadonha !


----------



## james (28 Mai 2014 às 19:10)

Aurélio disse:


> Não,
> 
> ..........................
> O que tenho tentado fazer, nem é discutir ideias, é ver se isto desencrava e falam de outros assuntos, em vez de centenas de posts escritos no seguimento europa, a discutir o que é mais quente, e o que é o "mais quente", a comparar o incomparável e a discutir temperaturas em locais não comparáveis, quando cada sitio tem a sua especificidade como disse no meu primeiro post !
> ...





Deaculpa la Aurelio , mas na parte que me toca , eu digo o que ja te ouvi dizer : eu escrevo o que acho  que devo escrever , quem nao quiser ler que nao leia .

E outra coisa , se apenas falassemos de registos , modelos , etc ,  , o forum perdia a razao da sua existencia , para ver isso nao precisava de vir ca . 

Desculpa la o desabafo , nao e nada de pessoal , e apenas a minha opiniao .


----------



## Aurélio (28 Mai 2014 às 19:14)

james disse:


> Deaculpa la Aurelio , mas na parte que me toca , eu digo o que ja te ouvi dizer : eu escrevo o que acho  que devo escrever , quem nao quiser ler que nao leia .
> 
> E outra coisa , se apenas falassemos de registos , modelos , etc ,  , o forum perdia a razao da sua existencia , para ver isso nao precisava de vir ca .
> 
> Desculpa la o desabafo , nao e nada de pessoal , e apenas a minha opiniao .



James, eu sei ao que me refiro


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Mai 2014 às 20:20)

Na minha terra, dia de Verão é quando a temperatura máxima é superior a 25ºC. Temperaturas dessas no Verão é uma constante tanto no Minho como no Algarve, aliás no Minho basta andarmos mais para o interior na zona de Penafiel, Paços de Ferreira, Braga nessa zona que se sente logo a diferença e a nortada não se nota assim tanto. O mesmo aplica-se à brisa de sudoeste que afecta o Algarve no Verão, onde junto à costa a temperatura é amena e basta andarmos 5 a 10 kms para o interior e a sensação é outra totalmente diferente. Braga é uma cidade quente no Verão.


----------



## 1337 (28 Mai 2014 às 21:07)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na minha terra, dia de Verão é quando a temperatura máxima é superior a 25ºC. Temperaturas dessas no Verão é uma constante tanto no Minho como no Algarve, aliás no Minho basta andarmos mais para o interior na zona de Penafiel, Paços de Ferreira, Braga nessa zona que se sente logo a diferença e a nortada não se nota assim tanto. O mesmo aplica-se à brisa de sudoeste que afecta o Algarve no Verão, onde junto à costa a temperatura é amena e basta andarmos 5 a 10 kms para o interior e a sensação é outra totalmente diferente. Braga é uma cidade quente no Verão.



Nem mais, aliás nortada propriamente dita aqui no interior do minho quase nem existe, sopra um vento que nem é considerada nortada( acho que nortada é um vento moderado constante, coisa que aqui não acontece), por isso que em Julho tive 18 dias com temperatura igual ou superior 30ºC ( dados da EMA de Ponte de Lima. eu próprio fiz a contagem) .


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 21:09)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Na minha terra, dia de Verão é quando a temperatura máxima é superior a 25ºC. Temperaturas dessas no Verão é uma constante tanto no Minho como no Algarve, aliás no Minho basta andarmos mais para o interior na zona de Penafiel, Paços de Ferreira, Braga nessa zona que se sente logo a diferença e a nortada não se nota assim tanto. O mesmo aplica-se à brisa de sudoeste que afecta o Algarve no Verão, onde junto à costa a temperatura é amena e basta andarmos 5 a 10 kms para o interior e a sensação é outra totalmente diferente. Braga é uma cidade quente no Verão.



e as medias das minimas e a media total? nao interessa né finge se q nao existe e siga.


----------



## PortugalWeather (28 Mai 2014 às 21:13)

1337 disse:


> Nem mais, aliás nortada propriamente dita aqui no interior do minho quase nem existe, sopra um vento que nem é considerada nortada( acho que nortada é um vento moderado constante, coisa que aqui não acontece), por isso que em Julho tive 18 dias com temperatura igual ou superior 30ºC ( dados da EMA de Ponte de Lima. eu próprio fiz a contagem) .



 e em 2011 e 2012 como foi? e as medias iguais a Viena de Austria nao interessa?

E as noites ai em Ponte de Lima ali a partir de meados de Agosto como são? muito quentes


----------



## james (29 Mai 2014 às 00:32)

y





1337 disse:


> Nem mais, aliás nortada propriamente dita aqui no interior do minho quase nem existe, sopra um vento que nem é considerada nortada( acho que nortada é um vento moderado constante, coisa que aqui não acontece), por isso que em Julho tive 18 dias com temperatura igual ou superior 30ºC ( dados da EMA de Ponte de Lima. eu próprio fiz a contagem) .





Se nortada e um vento moderado constante , posso garantir - te que na minha zona tambem nao existe . 
Se nortada e um vento moderado de norte , que se levanta a meio da tarde ocorre muitas vezes e tambem ocorria  quando eu vivi perto de Guimaraes .

Em relacao a grande vaga de calor de julho de 2013 , tambem eu tive 12 ou 13 dias com temperatura igual ou superior a 30 ° C .


----------



## PortugalWeather (29 Mai 2014 às 19:35)

Bem já deu para ver que o 1337 não respondeu á minha pergunta directa e aberta, mas foi aqui referido o Verão de 2013 como o Verão modelo para alguns onde no distrito de Braga se registaram vários dias com máximas iguais a superiores a 30º graus, fui ter o trabalho de paciência para esmiuçar um pouco mais em pormenor dois anos um ano em que se falava em ausência de Verão 2011 e outro o ano passado onde se fala em 15 dias acima dos 30º graus ou seja o ano de 2013 e compara-los para ver as diferenças e verificar afinal o porquê de a Braga do pais do sul Portugal ter uma media idêntica a Viena de Austria no coração da Europa e as conclusões são engraçadas afinal os anos nem foram assim tão diferentes: 


Braga:

Julho de 2011:


Temperatura Média: Max: 23 °C  Media:18 °C  Minima:14 °C  
Temp. Maxima registada- 33º
Temp. Minima registada- 9º

Descritivo diário:

1. 28  21  15  

2 .20  18  16  Nevoeiro  

3. 19  17  16 

4. 19  17  15 

5. 21  17  14  Nevoeiro  

6.20  17  14     

7. 20  16  12      

8.18  14  12   Nevoeiro , Chuva  

9.22  20  17   Nevoeiro , Chuva  

10. 21  17  14  Nevoeiro  

11. 21  18  15       

12. 22  19  15  

13. 22  17  12  

14. 21  16  12 

15. 21  17  13  Nevoeiro  

16. 21  18  16 

17. 20  18  14       

18. 20  16  11    Nevoeiro , Chuva  

19. 21  17  14  Chuva  

20. 22  17  12 

21. 22  18  14  

22. 24  18  13       

23. 26  18  11  

24. 25  20  15  

25. 25  21  17      

26. 25  20  16  

27. 30  22  14     

28. 33  23  14  

29. 22  18  15  

30. 20  18  16  

31. 20  18  15  

Records:


Agosto:

Temperatura Média: Max: 26 °C  Media:19 °C  Minima:16 °C 
Temp. Maxima registada- 33º
Temp. Minima registada- 9º 

Descritivo diário:

1. 18  17  15  Nevoeiro  

2. 21  18  15  Nevoeiro  

3. 22  19  17  Nevoeiro  

4. 24  21  18  Nevoeiro  

5. 22  19  17  Nevoeiro  

6. 21  18  15  Nevoeiro , Chuva  

7. 21  17  14     

8. 23  17  12  

9. 30  20  11 

10. 33  24  16  

11. 25  18  12  

12. 26  19  13  

13. 22  18  15  Nevoeiro  

14. 23  20  18  Nevoeiro  

15. 24  20  16  

16. 20  18  16  Nevoeiro  

17. 21  18  16      

18. 22  17  13      

19. 25  19  13       

20. 33  26  19  

21. 27  23  19 Chuva , Trovoada  

22. 23  20  18  Nevoeiro , Chuva , Trovoada  

23. 21  18  16 

24. 21  16  12  

25. 21  16  12 Chuva  

26. 20  16  12  

27. 22  16  9 

28. 21  16  11   Nevoeiro  

29. 20  17  14  

30. 22  18  15   Chuva  

31. 22  19  17   Chuva 




Ano de 2013:

Julho:

Temperatura Máx 38 °C  24 °C  20 °C  
Temperatura Média 30 °C  20 °C  17 °C  
Temperatura Mín 23 °C  17 °C  13 °C  

1. 23  19  15  

2. 20  17  14  Nevoeiro  

3. 26  19  13  Nevoeiro  

4. 34  26  18 

5. 37  29  22  

6. 35  29  23  

7. 38  30  22 

8. 36  28  19     

9. 27  22  17  Nevoeiro  

10. 20  18  16  

11. 21  18  16  

12. 23  20  17  

13. 21  19  17  

14. 21  18  15  Nevoeiro  

15. 21  19  17  Chuva  

16. 20  18  17  

17. 21  19  17  

18. 22  20  18  

19. 20  19  17  

20. 22  18  15  

21. 22  19  16  

22. 22  17  13  

23. 23  19  15     

24. 23  19  15  

25. 22  19  17  

26. 22  18  14  

27. 23  19  16  Chuva  

28. 22  19  17  Chuva  

29. 23  20  17  

30. 25  19  13  

31. 22  20  18  

Media de 20º? num Verão quente? meia dúzia de noites acima dos 19º? num Julho quentíssimo tivemos mínimas de 12º? 

Agosto:




Max

Avg

Min

Sum


Temperature   
Temperatura Máx 32 °C  26 °C  21 °C  
Temperatura Média 24 °C  20 °C  17 °C  
Temperatura Mín 18 °C  15 °C  12 °C  


1 22  19  17       

2 23  20  17  

3 22  18  14  

4 23  17  12     

5 24  19  14  Nevoeiro  

6 22  19  15  

7 22  18  14  Chuva  

8 24  19  13      

9 29  22  14  

10 32  24  16    

11 27  21  16  

12 22  19  17  Nevoeiro  

13 30  22  15  Nevoeiro  

14 29  22  16       

15 23  19  16  Nevoeiro  

16 21  19  17  Nevoeiro  

17 23  18  14  Nevoeiro  

18 24  20  16  Nevoeiro  

19 27  21  14  Nevoeiro  

20 30  22  15  

21 21  18  15  Nevoeiro  

22 24  20  16  Nevoeiro  

23 23  19  14   Nevoeiro  

24 27  17  14       

25 28  22  15      

26 29  21  13 

27 29  23  18 

28 30  24  18  

29 29  22  15  

30 31  24  18  

31 30  22  14  


2 noites acima dos 20º graus, máxima mais alta  de 33º graus...


Verifica-se varias coisas, entre as quais que num ano supostamente muito quente a media mensal em 2013 ficou dentro da média, enquanto que o ano fresco ficou 1º1,5º abaixo da média não deixa de ser interessante, comparando com o Verão de 2013 por exemplo em Viena de Austria enfim a coisa demonstra bem as poucas diferenças entre ambas as cidades a nível de temperaturas no dia 8/8 Viena de Austria chegou aos 38º  a 28/7 aos 36º, mas já sabemos que Viena de Austria tem uma media das máximas um pouco mais baixa que Braga e Braga uma media das mínimas ligeiramente mais baixa, portanto resumindo e baralhando o Minho e Douro Litoral por algum motivo são regiões especiais em Portugal são as únicas regiões onde o Verde prolonga-se o ano inteiro onde os rios não secam onde existem milhares de espécies num limitado espaço geográfico.
Pelos vistos Braga segundo alguns não tem nortada mas tem dias frescos no Verão, agora claro que á memoria selectiva estes dias frescos para alguns parece que são apagados da memoria por acaso estava convencido que o ano de 2013 tivesse sido bem mais quente em Braga do que foi, pelos vistos a frescura apareceu.


Fonte:
weatherunderground, não sei se as estações estão bem colocadas se o site inventa valores, não sei se é uma estação modelo e exemplar com todas as condições técnico ou tacticas como a da Valinha, mas é o que aparece.


----------



## james (29 Mai 2014 às 21:30)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Bem já deu para ver que o 1337 não respondeu á minha pergunta directa e aberta, mas foi aqui referido o Verão de 2013 como o Verão modelo para alguns onde no distrito de Braga se registaram vários dias com máximas iguais a superiores a 30º graus, fui ter o trabalho de paciência para esmiuçar um pouco mais em pormenor dois anos um ano em que se falava em ausência de Verão 2011 e outro o ano passado onde se fala em 15 dias acima dos 30º graus ou seja o ano de 2013 e compara-los para ver as diferenças e verificar afinal o porquê de a Braga do pais do sul Portugal ter uma media idêntica a Viena de Austria no coração da Europa e as conclusões são engraçadas afinal os anos nem foram assim tão diferentes:
> 
> 
> Braga:
> ...


----------



## Costa (29 Mai 2014 às 21:36)

Quanto às temperaturas nem vou comentar uma vez que estão disponíveis os registos no site do IM para quem quiser consultar de forma gratuita. Mas posso ajudar, as médias na zona de Braga registaram uma anomalia de 0ºC e +0.5/+1ºC respectivamente para esses 2 meses, ou seja, estiveram entre os 27/28ºC em Julho e 27/29ºC em Agosto.


Quanto à velocidade do vento também está disponível para quem quiser consultar no site do IM de forma gratuita, mas eu também ajudo neste ponto.

A potente nortada na cidade de Braga, num mês todo ele extraordinariamente ventoso (ver Nota 1 em baixo) foi de uns estonteantes 7.0km/h. Ou seja, conseguiu a proeza de ser das capitais de distrito aquela com a intensidade de vento mais baixa. O que não é de ficar admirado já que também é a capital de distrito com os valores médios de vento em Julho mais baixos no país, 2.5km/h.








Estes malandros do IM sempre aldrabar os valores do accuweather e do weatherwunderground 




> *Nota 1*
> 
> O mês de julho 2011 foi, em grande parte, caracterizado pela ocorrência de vento forte no Continente, em especial no litoral oeste e nas terras altas, em
> geral entre os dias 4 e 26, devido a um forte gradiente da pressão atmosférica sobre o Continente, resultante da localização do anticiclone dos Açores e das
> ...


----------



## james (29 Mai 2014 às 21:41)

Costa disse:


> Quanto às temperaturas nem vou comentar uma vez que estão disponíveis os registos no site do IM para quem quiser consultar de forma gratuita. Mas posso ajudar, as médias na zona de Braga registaram uma anomalia de 0ºC e +0.5/+1ºC respectivamente para esses 2 meses, ou seja, estiveram entre os 27/28ºC em Julho e 27/29ºC em Agosto.
> 
> 
> Quanto à velocidade do vento também está disponível para quem quiser consultar no site do IM de forma gratuita, mas eu também ajudo neste ponto.
> ...


----------



## Costa (29 Mai 2014 às 21:48)

james disse:


> Ai agora a nortada ve -se se ha ou nao ha pela velocidade do vento ?
> 
> Por amor de Deus , ate onde se vai para tentar ter razao a qualquer custo .



Vou deixar cair esta... é que nem comento


----------



## james (29 Mai 2014 às 21:56)

Costa disse:


> Vou deixar cair esta... é que nem comento



E o que faz melhor , pois nao preciso que me ensine o que e a nortada .


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Mai 2014 às 22:01)

Nortada a sério é cá em baixo, a zona onde a nortada é mais intensa está compreendida entre Cabo Carvoeiro e Cabo Espichel. ( Não esquecendo Sagres, que tambem passa mal a conta da nortada).
A zona do cabo raso/guincho/malveira da serra/Alcabideche/Zambujeiro são dos locais do país que mais sofrem com a nortada, sei do que falo.

Sempre defendi que devia existir aviso amarelo aquando a nortada assola a faixa costeira do distrito de Lisboa. 
Ainda no outro dia, o vento médio foi de 65 km/h... com rajada maxima de 93 km/h.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mai 2014 às 22:39)

jonas_87 disse:


> Nortada a sério é cá em baixo, a zona onde a nortada é mais intensa está compreendida entre Cabo Carvoeiro e Cabo Espichel. ( Não esquecendo Sagres, que tambem passa mal a conta da nortada).
> A zona do cabo raso/guincho/malveira da serra/Alcabideche/Zambujeiro são dos locais do país que mais sofrem com a nortada, sei do que falo.
> 
> Sempre defendi que devia existir aviso amarelo aquando a nortada assola a faixa costeira do distrito de Lisboa.
> Ainda no outro dia, o vento médio foi de 65 km/h... com rajada maxima de 93 km/h.



Confirmei o que disses-te este verão, estive em Tires, e o James acha que uma ventania de 7km/h é nortada, de certeza que ainda não foi á tua zona para ter uma noção de nortada, quanto ao resto, o Costa já respondeu a tudo, nem preciso acrescentar mais nada


----------



## PortugalWeather (29 Mai 2014 às 22:47)

1337 disse:


> Confirmei o que disses-te este verão, estive em Tires, e o James acha que uma ventania de 7km/h é nortada, de certeza que ainda não foi á tua zona para ter uma noção de nortada, quanto ao resto, o Costa já respondeu a tudo, nem preciso acrescentar mais nada



A tudo ?limitou se a referir a media das maximas ignorando o restante  a estação do weatherunderground é a mesma do IM   para Braga, o giro disto tudo é q Braga e o restante NW nem precisa de nortadas para ser mais fresco na globalidade no Verão mas sim de padroes zonais comuns ao NW, mas eu entendo contra factos nao ha argumentos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (29 Mai 2014 às 22:59)

Afinal Braga é mais fresca q Paris em Julho e Agosto pois tem uma media das minimas inferior isto de ignorar dados é fixolas da para dizer montes de coisas, eu digo q deixemos de desculpas Braga é uma cidade fria no Verão 14.7 de media é frio.

nota: para os mais distraidos foi usada muita ironia e outras figuras de estilo neste comentario.


----------



## 1337 (29 Mai 2014 às 23:32)

PortugalWeather disse:


> A tudo ?limitou se a referir a media das maximas ignorando o restante  a estação do weatherunderground é a mesma do IM   para Braga, o giro disto tudo é q Braga e o restante NW nem precisa de nortadas para ser mais fresco na globalidade no Verão mas sim de padroes zonais comuns ao NW, mas eu entendo contra factos nao ha argumentos.



Eu não me limito a nada, eu a ti não te respondo a mais nada porque és um faccioso e fanático por estas comparações, e eu nem estou para te aturar, Braga é mais quente que Viena e Paris, por muito que te vá doer, vamos fazer a comparação este verão, até lá não respondas a este meu post porque não respondo mais


----------



## 1337 (29 Mai 2014 às 23:36)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Afinal Braga é mais fresca q Paris em Julho e Agosto pois tem uma media das minimas inferior isto de ignorar dados é fixolas da para dizer montes de coisas, eu digo q deixemos de desculpas Braga é uma cidade fria no Verão 14.7 de media é frio.
> 
> nota: para os mais distraidos foi usada muita ironia e outras figuras de estilo neste comentario.


Paris?  para Paris até uma cidade costeira como Viana do Castelo chega, 26.4ºC de média de máximas enquanto Paris apenas 24.6ºC , e nem te atrevas em falar em mínimas porque são similares


----------



## PortugalWeather (29 Mai 2014 às 23:41)

1337 disse:


> Paris?  para Paris até uma cidade costeira como Viana do Castelo chega, 26.4ºC de média de máximas enquanto Paris apenas 24.6ºC , e nem te atrevas em falar em mínimas porque são similares



Acho q nao apanhas te a figura de estilo apenas estou a utilizar o teu racoocinio mas ao contrario, cingir me a um ponto ignorar os outros, , afinal as medias absoluta ja servem?


----------



## PortugalWeather (29 Mai 2014 às 23:48)

1337 disse:


> Eu não me limito a nada, eu a ti não te respondo a mais nada porque és um faccioso e fanático por estas comparações, e eu nem estou para te aturar, Braga é mais quente que Viena e Paris, por muito que te vá doer, vamos fazer a comparação este verão, até lá não respondas a este meu post porque não respondo mais



Eu é q sou faccioso explica me como Braga é mais quente q Viena se tem uma media absoluta identica, , para mim alguem faccioso é alguem q mesmo vendo factos os nega tu nao me respondes nao é por eu ser isto ou aquilo é pk nao tens argumentos nem resposta. Tu é q ves q Braga tem uma media igua ou identical a Viena e continuas a dizer q é mais quente 

Paris como ja expliquei foi utilizar o teu raciocinio mas ao contrario nao sou  faccioso para negar evidencias obvio q Paris é globalmente mais fresca q Braga mesmo tendo uma temp minima media superior nos meses de Julho e Agosto


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2014 às 00:28)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Eu é q sou faccioso explica me como Braga é mais quente q Viena se tem uma media absoluta identica, , para mim alguem faccioso é alguem q mesmo vendo factos os nega tu nao me respondes nao é por eu ser isto ou aquilo é pk nao tens argumentos nem resposta. Tu é q ves q Braga tem uma media igua ou identical a Viena e continuas a dizer q é mais quente
> 
> Paris como ja expliquei foi utilizar o teu raciocinio mas ao contrario nao sou  faccioso para negar evidencias obvio q Paris é globalmente mais fresca q Braga mesmo tendo uma temp minima media superior nos meses de Julho e Agosto



qual é a média de Viena? Braga é 21.4º, Viena tem 25.4 de maxima, Braga tem 28, que interessa a mínima se é de dia que estás activo ou pelo menos grande parte dele? achas que as pessoas que vão a Viena vão achar a que a temperatura é igual por á noite não descer em média 0.5ºC que em Braga? LOL a média a mim não me diz nada, o que interessa é o calor que faz de dia e Braga é muito mais quente, por muito que te custe, volto a dizer


----------



## PortugalWeather (30 Mai 2014 às 00:36)

1337 disse:


> qual é a média de Viena? Braga é 21.4º, Viena tem 25.4 de maxima, Braga tem 28, que interessa a mínima se é de dia que estás activo ou pelo menos grande parte dele? achas que as pessoas que vão a Viena vão achar a que a temperatura é igual por á noite não descer em média 0.5ºC que em Braga? LOL a média a mim não me diz nada, o que interessa é o calor que faz de dia e Braga é muito mais quente, por muito que te custe, volto a dizer



A mim aceitar factos nao me custa nem os nego isso é para ti para mim a media absoluta é q determina isso:

medias:
Braga:
Julho-20.9
Agosto-20.6

Viena:
Julho-20.2
Agosto-19.8

ok Viena é mais frsca decimas


----------



## PortugalWeather (30 Mai 2014 às 00:52)

Em Braga faz mais calor que em Viena;
Em Braga as noites sao mais frescas que em Viena, 

Logo Braga e Viena sao identicamente quentes em media Julho e Agosto. Isto é o q  a logica diz tao simples como isso.


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2014 às 10:10)

james disse:


> Ai agora a nortada ve -se se ha ou nao ha pela velocidade do vento ?
> 
> Por amor de Deus , ate onde se vai para tentar ter razao a qualquer custo .



Então como é que se vê a nortada? Vê-se pela insolação? VÊ-se pela precipitação? Até onde é que se tenta inventar uma razão para uma simples discussão climática? PAra que é que foi uma provocação baseada apenas em ignorancia? É que a ignorância em si não é um mal (também sou felizmente ignorante em muito, estou cá para aprender) agora provocar a partir da ignorância é estupidez.

E assim para se provarem umas absurdas razões continua-se neste tópico num chorrilho autêntico de parvoíce. É pena... podia ser um tópico interessante. Voltámos ao mesmo de uns tempos... comparar Braga com Viena (já vimos isso mudam só uns nick's), coisa de um interesse enorme... discutem-se filosofias de ser quente ou frio, quando no fundo média das máximas define o grau de quente, média das mínimas discute o grau de frio, média das médias discute a amplitude entre o frio e o quente... Podia ser tão simples. Não é... fanatismos, teorias sociometeorológicas que não tentam provar mais que... nada.

É pena.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 11:29)

vitamos disse:


> Então como é que se vê a nortada? Vê-se pela insolação? VÊ-se pela precipitação? Até onde é que se tenta inventar uma razão para uma simples discussão climática? PAra que é que foi uma provocação baseada apenas em ignorancia? É que a ignorância em si não é um mal (também sou felizmente ignorante em muito, estou cá para aprender) agora provocar a partir da ignorância é estupidez.
> 
> E assim para se provarem umas absurdas razões continua-se neste tópico num chorrilho autêntico de parvoíce. É pena... podia ser um tópico interessante. Voltámos ao mesmo de uns tempos... comparar Braga com Viena (já vimos isso mudam só uns nick's), coisa de um interesse enorme... discutem-se filosofias de ser quente ou frio, quando no fundo média das máximas define o grau de quente, média das mínimas discute o grau de frio, média das médias discute a amplitude entre o frio e o quente... Podia ser tão simples. Não é... fanatismos, teorias sociometeorológicas que não tentam provar mais que... nada.
> 
> É pena.



Quote
Existe um valor mínimo de intensidade do vento para se poder afirmar se há ou não nortada ? 

Se há , estou à espera de uma explicação detalhada da sua parte acerca deste assunto .

Não se chama ignorantes aos outros de forma gratuita nem é bonito um moderador tomar partido por uma das partes . Esse sr . Costa já por várias vezes insultou membros do fórum e não vi o sr . Vitamos uma única vez a chamar - lhe a atenção . 

E não falo mais desta temática porque já cheira mal .


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2014 às 11:38)

james disse:


> Quote
> Existe um valor mínimo de intensidade do vento para se poder afirmar se há ou não nortada ?
> 
> Se há , estou à espera de uma explicação detalhada da sua parte acerca deste assunto .
> ...



Não tomo partido por nenhuma parte. A forma de avaliar climaticamente a intensidade do vento é olhar para a velocidade do vento. A afirmação feita demonstrou ignorância, nada contra, como expliquei e felizmente também sou ignorante em muita coisa.

Sobre parcialidade, sobre quê, e sobre quem... há uns dias chamei a atenção a user 1337. Ele está de que lado desta barricada  que inventaram? Presumo que numa contrária à tua... 
Lições de parcialidade não aceito, porque não reconheço sequer este conflito, por isso não posso tomar parte por nenhum lado imaginário.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 11:48)

vitamos disse:


> Não tomo partido por nenhuma parte. A forma de avaliar climaticamente a intensidade do vento é olhar para a velocidade do vento. A afirmação feita demonstrou ignorância, nada contra, como expliquei e felizmente também sou ignorante em muita coisa.
> 
> Sobre parcialidade, sobre quê, e sobre quem... há uns dias chamei a atenção a user 1337. Ele está de que lado desta barricada  que inventaram? Presumo que numa contrária à tua...
> Lições de parcialidade não aceito, porque não reconheço sequer este conflito, por isso não posso tomar parte por nenhum lado imaginário.






Desculpa lá , mas não respondeste à minha pergunta : 

Existe ou não um valor mínimo da intensidade do vento para avaliar se há ou não há nortada ?


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2014 às 11:56)

james disse:


> Ai agora a nortada ve -se se ha ou nao ha pela velocidade do vento ?
> 
> Por amor de Deus , ate onde se vai para tentar ter razao a qualquer custo .



O meu comentário foi sobre esta afirmação. Não acrescentarei nem mais uma palavra.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 12:04)

vitamos disse:


> O meu comentário foi sobre esta afirmação. Não acrescentarei nem mais uma palavra.





Não sabes dizer , já percebi . 

Portanto , chamaste - me de ignorante sobre um assunto que não dominas totalmente , mesmo depois de eu te ter pedido para sustentares o que tinhas dito . Ou seja , apelidaste - me de ignorante de forma gratuita .

Desculpa lá  , mas acho que não tens condições de continuar a ser moderador , é a minha opinião  .


----------



## Costa (30 Mai 2014 às 12:10)

Então explica lá aqui ao pessoal todo, do alto da tua extraordinária sabedoria adquirida ao longo de vários anos de vida, o que é a Nortada, para a gente aqui que ainda está verde e com imenso apetite de absorver conhecimento poder ficar a saber.

Porque se estou errado no que disse, mesmo com dados oficiais a comprovar, gostava que me dissesses. Estamos sempre aprender e dou o braço a torcer se me conseguires explicar o que andas a tentar dizer.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 12:15)

Costa disse:


> Então explica lá aqui ao pessoal todo, do alto da tua extraordinária sabedoria adquirida ao longo de vários anos de vida, o que é a Nortada, para a gente aqui que ainda está verde e com imenso apetite de absorver conhecimento poder ficar a saber.
> 
> Porque se estou errado no que disse, mesmo com dados oficiais a comprovar, gostava que me dissesses,  não pretendo ficar na ignorância a vida toda.



 Eu não vou explicar nada , muito menos por sua solicitação .

A sua intervenção vem mesmo demonstrar aquilo que eu disse à dois ou três posts anteriores .


----------



## Costa (30 Mai 2014 às 12:17)

Não vais explicar nada porque não fazes ideia do que estás para aí a dizer, tão simples quanto isso.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 12:22)

Costa disse:


> Não vais explicar nada porque não fazes ideia do que estás para aí a dizer, tão simples quanto isso.




Obrigado pela sua intervenção . 

Acabou de mostrar um pouco aquilo que normalmente costuma fazer .


----------



## Costa (30 Mai 2014 às 12:35)

O que eu faço é chegar aqui, colocar *dados oficiais* e concretos acerca daquilo que argumento, enquanto alguns membros como tu e o portugalweather chegam aqui debitam arrogância disfarçada de insulto com uma clara postura de superioridade perante todo o resto da comunidade do fórum e quando se pedem dados para fundamentar aquilo que afirmam ou não os colocam na maioria das vezes e começam a criar ruído como estás a fazer agora, ou então vão buscar informação escolhidos a dedo, a locais sempre altamente fidedignos, do género agências de viagens ou transportes aéreos e chapam aqui. É esta a diferença.

Novamente, dados oficiais do IM


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 12:47)

Costa disse:


> O que eu faço é chegar aqui, colocar *dados oficiais* e concretos acerca daquilo que argumento, enquanto alguns membros como tu e o portugalweather chegam aqui debitam arrogância disfarçada de insulto com uma clara postura de superioridade perante todo o resto da comunidade do fórum e quando se pedem dados para fundamentar aquilo que afirmam ou não os colocam na maioria das vezes e começam a criar ruído como estás a fazer agora, ou então vão buscar informação escolhidos a dedo, a locais sempre altamente fidedignos, do género agências de viagens ou transportes aéreos e chapam aqui. É esta a diferença.
> 
> Novamente, dados oficiais do IM





É a última vez que falo sobre este assunto .

Pergunto novamente :

Alguém me sabe dizer se existe uma intensidade mínima de vento para se poder afirmar se há ou não há nortada ?


----------



## vitamos (30 Mai 2014 às 12:51)

Não devia, mas vou responder em nome da verdade.

Não! Nortada é a designação dada ao vento do quadrante Norte (frequentemente NW) que geralmente se forma na faixa litoral ao fim da tarde. Não existe um valor mínimo de intensidade. Nortada é um fenómeno.


----------



## Costa (30 Mai 2014 às 12:52)

james disse:


> Alguém me sabe dizer se existe uma intensidade mínima de vento para se poder afirmar se há ou não há nortada ?



Mas essa pergunta faz algum sentido? Por isso é que ninguém te responde. 

É a mesma coisa que estar a perguntar se existe uma velocidade mínima para um carro estar em movimento em direcção ao sul.


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 13:00)

Costa disse:


> Mas essa pergunta faz algum sentido? Por isso é que ninguém te responde.
> 
> É a mesma coisa que estar a perguntar se existe uma velocidade mínima para um carro estar em movimento em direcção ao sul.





Não respondem porque não sabem .

E o senhor faça o favor de parar de responder a tudo o que eu digo  . 

Como sou bem educado , não gosto de deixar ninguém sem resposta , mesmo pessoas que ofendam os outros , mas sinceramente tenho mais que fazer .


----------



## james (30 Mai 2014 às 13:15)

vitamos disse:


> Não devia, mas vou responder em nome da verdade.
> 
> Não! Nortada é a designação dada ao vento do quadrante Norte (frequentemente NW) que geralmente se forma na faixa litoral ao fim da tarde. Não existe um valor mínimo de intensidade. Nortada é um fenómeno.





" Não existe um valor mínimo de intensidade  " , ok , já não preciso de saber mais nada , era a resposta que eu queria . 

Já posso ir almoçar com a consciência tranquila .

Sobre este assunto não vou proferir mais nenhuma palavra .


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2014 às 14:37)

vitamos disse:


> Não devia, mas vou responder em nome da verdade.
> 
> Não! Nortada é a designação dada ao vento do quadrante Norte (frequentemente NW) que geralmente se forma na faixa litoral ao fim da tarde. Não existe um valor mínimo de intensidade. Nortada é um fenómeno.



Dessa forma qualquer "brisa"  de norte é considerada nortada, não faz sentido.

Nortada - vento forte do Norte ou de direcções próximas, que sopra na costa portuguesa especialmente durante o Verão.

Fonte: http://www.cne-escutismo.pt/recursos/maritimos/ventos.htm

Para quem quiser saber mais sobre os outros tipos de vento tem tudo aí


----------



## PortugalWeather (30 Mai 2014 às 14:56)

O irónico disto tudo é que a razão pela qual haja medias de temperatura mínimas mais baixas no NW e alguns dias mais frescos  nem tem haver com a nortada, mas sim com outros indicadores, claro que o Oeste tem muito mais Nortada que Braga pois é uma região mais exposta ao Atlantico devido aos recortes da costa e numa longitude mais ocidental e isso faz com que de facto as máximas sejam mais baixas, sendo que o NW por estar numa latitude superior apanha muitas vezes mesmo no Verão com os restos das depressões que passam a Norte da Biscaia, bem como a circulação zonal com geopotencias mais baixos.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2014 às 15:05)

PortugalWeather disse:


> O irónico disto tudo é que a razão pela qual haja medias de temperatura mínimas mais baixas no NW e alguns dias mais frescos  nem tem haver com a nortada, mas sim com outros indicadores, claro que o Oeste tem muito mais Nortada que Braga pois é uma região mais exposta ao Atlantico devido aos recortes da costa e numa longitude mais ocidental e isso faz com que de facto as máximas sejam mais baixas, sendo que o NW por estar numa latitude superior apanha muitas vezes mesmo no Verão com os restos das depressões que passam a Norte da Biscaia, bem como a circulação zonal com geopotencias mais baixos.



Tu estás a generalizar por Braga, que é o que tem as mínimas mais baixas nesta região, por exemplo Viana tem 15.3º e Monção cerca de 16.5º. Mas alor convém pegar na mais fria.


----------



## PortugalWeather (30 Mai 2014 às 15:16)

1337 disse:


> Tu estás a generalizar por Braga, que é o que tem as mínimas mais baixas nesta região, por exemplo Viana tem 15.3º e Monção cerca de 16.5º. Mas alor convém pegar na mais fria.



Mas ainda não percebi bem o que queres demonstrar muito sinceramente, vens falar de Viana relativo as mínimas e já vais esquecer ai as máximas   quer queiras quer não vives numa região eu diria a única região temperada do nosso pais onde o clima se aproxima mais de outros climas não mediterrâneos.


----------



## 1337 (30 Mai 2014 às 15:20)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Mas ainda não percebi bem o que queres demonstrar muito sinceramente, vens falar de Viena relativo as mínimas e já vais esquecer ai as máximas   quer queiras quer não vives numa região eu diria a única região temperada do nosso pais onde o clima se aproxima mais de outros climas não mediterrâneos.



Quando se perde a razão sem fundamentos muda-se de conversa, o que tu dizes sobre a minha região vale 0 porque não percebes nada do que estás a dizer


----------



## PortugalWeather (30 Mai 2014 às 15:24)

1337 disse:


> Quando se perde a razão sem fundamentos muda-se de conversa, o que tu dizes sobre a minha região vale 0 porque não percebes nada do que estás a dizer



não sou eu são as medias, a sua agressividade não muda nem altera os dados que você recusa-se a comentar e sequer a aceita-los.


----------



## rozzo (30 Mai 2014 às 16:05)

Está visto que isto só lá vai assim....









Para ficarem todos contentes, e ninguém ficar a perder! Viva!!!





*Assunto encerrado ??? *

Ou é preciso distribuir mais taças e bicicletas???


----------



## Aurélio (30 Mai 2014 às 22:02)

rozzo disse:


> Está visto que isto só lá vai assim....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Acho que não vão ficar contentes, creio que eles preferem uns Audi A4 e Audi A6 !
Se é um tópico que precisa de ser descarrilado é este !


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2014 às 08:01)

1337 disse:


> Confirmei o que disses-te este verão, estive em Tires



Mas estava nortada forte? Tires fica aqui perto.

Nos proximos tempos ver se crio um tópico sobre o efeito da forte nortada nas arvores aqui da minha zona, elas simplesmente crescem tombadas para sul, ficam vergadas, é impressionante.
Já foram feitos alguns trabalhos académicos sobre essa temática.

Deixo aqui o link de um deles, datado de 1984, feito pela Drª Maria João Alcoforado, está excelente, dela não seria de esperar outra coisa.

http://www.ceg.ul.pt/finisterra/numeros/1984-38/38_01.pdf


----------



## 1337 (31 Mai 2014 às 11:59)

jonas_87 disse:


> Mas estava nortada forte? Tires fica aqui perto.
> 
> Nos proximos tempos ver se crio um tópico sobre o efeito da forte nortada nas arvores aqui da minha zona, elas simplesmente crescem tombadas para sul, ficam vergadas, é impressionante.
> Já foram feitos alguns trabalhos académicos sobre essa temática.
> ...



Sim nortada muito forte, tive em Junho e também fui em julho, em ambos os meses apanhei nortada 24 horas por dia, um vento que me surpreendeu, porque nem á noite acalmava, por exemplo em Ponte de Lima nunca vi vento de norte tão forte como vi aí, e o impressionante é que para as pessoas é normal, diziam que havia dias ainda piores, é um fenómeno absolutamente impressionante.
Foi por isso que disse que quando o James diz que há nortada em Braga, eu disse que nunca viu nada


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2014 às 12:52)

1337 disse:


> Sim nortada muito forte, tive em Junho e também fui em julho, em ambos os meses apanhei nortada 24 horas por dia, um vento que me surpreendeu, porque nem á noite acalmava, por exemplo em Ponte de Lima nunca vi vento de norte tão forte como vi aí, e o impressionante é que para as pessoas é normal, diziam que havia dias ainda piores, é um fenómeno absolutamente impressionante.



Sim é sempre a dar-lhe, vento furioso, exacto quem mora aqui está mais que habituado a este vendaval, faz parte do quotidiano,roupas arrancadas do estendal, alguns para-raios partidos, etc.
É recorrente, os bombeiros da zona terem inumeras ocorrências devido ao vento, curiosamente nunca caiem arvores, ou seja, elas já estão mais que habituadas e ganham uma flexibilidade incrivel.
Por isso digo, o IPMA ou Protecção civil, seja lá quem for, devia ter mais atenção a isto...devem estar a espera que alguem morra com alguma coisa em cima.


----------



## james (31 Mai 2014 às 13:01)

1337 disse:


> Sim nortada muito forte, tive em Junho e também fui em julho, em ambos os meses apanhei nortada 24 horas por dia, um vento que me surpreendeu, porque nem á noite acalmava, por exemplo em Ponte de Lima nunca vi vento de norte tão forte como vi aí, e o impressionante é que para as pessoas é normal, diziam que havia dias ainda piores, é um fenómeno absolutamente impressionante.
> Foi por isso que disse que quando o James diz que há nortada em Braga, eu disse que nunca viu nada






Mas o Rozzo  ja nao pediu para encerrar este assunto ?

So para te responder ,  ja que estas sempre a falar de mim  ,  conheco muito bem a costa ocidental e o Jonas tem toda a razao , a nortada na zona dele e brutal .


----------



## 1337 (31 Mai 2014 às 16:31)

james disse:


> Mas o Rozzo  ja nao pediu para encerrar este assunto ?
> 
> So para te responder ,  ja que estas sempre a falar de mim  ,  conheco muito bem a costa ocidental e o Jonas tem toda a razao , a nortada na zona dele e brutal .



Eu tou a falar da nortada, não em temperaturas


----------



## 1337 (31 Mai 2014 às 20:15)

Jonas houve uma vez que disses-te que Monção não tinha mínimas baixas, mas podes ver o resumo diário de hoje.

MAX 28.2ºC MIN 8.2ºC

Afinal tem inversões bem fortes, 20ºC de diferença


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Mai 2014 às 21:58)

1337 disse:


> Jonas houve uma vez que disses-te que Monção não tinha mínimas baixas, mas podes ver o resumo diário de hoje.
> 
> MAX 28.2ºC MIN 8.2ºC
> 
> Afinal tem inversões bem fortes, 20ºC de diferença



Sim, disse isso pois nunca via grandes amplitudes térmicas nos resumos diários, e sempre foi algo que me fez alguma confusão, maximas altas e noites pouco frescas.
20ºC é uma boa amplitude, mas não acho nada de especial.
No verão passado, em junho, cheguei a registar 8ºC / 35ºC num vale nos arredores de Mafra, se bem te recordas na altura ate questionaste os valores.


----------



## camrov8 (31 Mai 2014 às 22:06)

Mas essa M****a ainda não acabou parecem os putos a medir a gaita, o moderador já pediu para acabar


----------



## PortugalWeather (31 Mai 2014 às 22:09)

Á pouco postei num topico errado, fala se muito na Valinha em Monção e Santa Barbara em Pinhão e com razão pois devem ser as duas estaçoes em funcionamento com maior potencial na região Norte, mas afinal quais foram as maximas absolutas nestas duas estaçoes registadas?, é que nos boletins da norma de 1931-1980 pAra Pinhão aparece 42 graus mas depois falam  em 46 como ha mta contra informação e subjectividade em redor destas estaçoes seria interessante saber quais as maximas registadas.

Nota:
Nao quero cm este comentario iniciar nenhuma polemica mas apenas recolher um esclarecimento importante tambem para o forum pois sao duas estaçoes muito enunciadas aqui no forum e mt provavelmente as q registam valores mais elevados na região Norte.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Jun 2014 às 08:13)

Existe outra estação com registos de máximas bastante elevadas, falo de *Mirandela*.

Não falámos nela nos ultimos tempos, pois a estação esteve *off*.

Essas 3, são de longe as que apresentam máximas mais elevadas na região norte(interior incluido).


Quanto às max.absolutas, não sei, de certeza que ha pessoal que sabe, é esperar que partilhem por aqui esses dados.


----------



## PortugalWeather (1 Jun 2014 às 10:29)

jonas_87 disse:


> Existe outra estação com registos de máximas bastante elevadas, falo de *Mirandela*.
> 
> Não falámos nela nos ultimos tempos, pois a estação esteve *off*.
> 
> ...



Isso do tão longe é já entrar no campo da subjetividade e da especulação o que pretendia é cingir as existentes, na minha opinião acho difícil que haja regiões ou zonas com um potencial maior que Pinhão( talvez apenas áreas mesmo remotas não habitadas do Vale do Coa), mas repito é só a minha opinião e nem pretendo alimentar aqui qualquer tipo de debate sobre esse tema.
O que pretendo é considerando as estações existentes, julgo que Monção e Pinhão são as duas estações da Região Norte que registam valores de temperatura maxima mais elevados juntando com certeza Mirandela mas não muito mais talvez Lamego, Peso da Régua e ai se poderia inferir qual o maior valor de temperatura maxima registada na Região Norte, aqui no fórum foi colocadas os boletins de Pinhão, o que não entendo neste registo é que nos Boletins aparece com maxima registada na norma 1951-1980, 42,1º mas depois falam em 46º graus valor que não está no boletim mas refere-se á norma 1931-1960, considerando que o ano passado Pinhão deve ter chegado aos 42,5º seria interessante saber qual afinal foi o valor exacto oficial registado nesta estação, nota também não existem assim tantos eventos de calor que permitam as condições necessárias para se atingirem essas temperaturas, o ano passado foi de facto um ano excepcional para o Litoral Norte e mesmo centro, estações como Porto, Vigo, Santiago, etc bateram recordes absolutos Tomar registou a temperatura mais elevada a nível europeu.

Eis o link do fórum:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/normais-climatologicas-do-pinhao-santa-barbara-4346.html


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Jun 2014 às 11:44)

Já consegui confirmar a minha duvida, entre a norma de 1931-1960 Pinhão registou em Julho de 1944 a temperatura de 46º sendo o record de temperatura máxima registado em Portugal anterior ao de Amareleja, mesmo assim estas temperaturas não são assim tão frequentes como se possam pensar ou fazer querer aos outros, pois se verificarmos o ano passado num episodio de calor muito significativo no Norte e Centro de Portugal onde se bateram records de temperatura em muitas estações galegas e portuguesas, Pinhão não chegou aos 43º graus, e na norma de 1961-1980 a máxima foi de 42,1º portanto o vale do Douro é muito quente não haja duvidas em relação a isso, mas não é assim tão quente como se possa pensar.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jun 2014 às 12:18)

Andei no dia 28 pela região do Douro interior/internacional.

Nesse dia, apanhei ~19ºC no Pinhão à hora de almoço, e vento.
Registei, a meio da tarde, 26ºC na Foz do Tua, na N212.

No IC5 voltei a superar os 25ºC aquando a passagem da ponte do Sabor. Imagino que na sua Foz a temperatura fosse superior.

Nesse dia a máxima no Pinhão foi de 22ºC, muito aquém do que se verificava para este.
Não fui ao Vale do Côa nem a Barca de Alva, dado que segui depois para nordeste.







Tirei também algumas fotografias do cenário em redor. 
Algumas desfocadas, pois ia a conduzir.





















Fiquei surpreso com tamanha secura. Relembro que as fotografias datam de 28 de Maio do ano decorrente.

Isto vale o que vale, e um dia não faz a climatologia. Mas efectivamente as EMAs oficiais de Carrazêda de Ansiães (715m); Macedo de Cavaleiros (702m); Mogadouro (644m) e Moncorvo (600m), que circundam esta região, não fazem jus à climatologia de uma extensa área da região que se situa a cotas <300m. (Todas as EMAs estão a mais de 600m de altitude).



Ah, até ao Pinhão, o verde dominava a paisagem:


----------



## PortugalWeather (2 Jun 2014 às 12:50)

AnDré disse:


> Andei no dia 28 pela região do Douro interior/internacional.
> 
> Nesse dia, apanhei ~19ºC no Pinhão à hora de almoço, e vento.
> Registei, a meio da tarde, 26ºC na Foz do Tua, na N212.
> ...




Sim as temperaturas verificadas nos automóveis são aquela base e é sempre um tema subjetivo no qual á muito espaço para se especular á vontade aquilo que se pretende, mas sem duvida bom registo, sem duvida que é uma região seca, um pouco á imagem da parte sul do Pirinéus em Navarra, caprichos do relevo e na natureza.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Jun 2014 às 21:11)

4 registos impressionantes. 

Campo Maior: *45,6ºC* (Julho de 1952)
Alvega: *45,5ºC* (Julho de 1949)
Santarém,Fonte Boa: *45,5ºC* (Agosto de 1968)
Rio Maior: *45,3ºC* (Julho de 1959)

Fonte: http://agricultura.isa.utl.pt/agribase_temp/solos/default.asp


----------



## belem (2 Jun 2014 às 23:46)

André


Parabéns pelo registo, que no fundo confirma a minha ideia sobre a região.
Para quem conhece bem o Alto Douro, torna-se bastante claro, que a zona do Pinhão, não tem qualquer hipótese, em comparação com as zonas mais quentes durienses.

A precipitação, a exposição, a vegetação e a podologia, assim o confirmam.

Aliás, no trabalho realizado pelo IM, sobre as zonas mais quentes no verão, a região duriense e zonas próximas, tinham várias regiões bastante mais quentes que o Pinhão.

Já agora e por curiosidade, aqui está um tópico sobre as zonas mais secas do Norte:

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/zonas-mais-secas-da-regiao-norte-4619.html


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:01)

belem disse:


> André
> 
> 
> Parabéns pelo registo, que no fundo confirma a minha ideia sobre a região.
> ...



Belem acho que postas-te o mapa ao contrário.
Acho que o mapa ibérico é bem explicito nesse ponto e reflete bem a realidade da região, vegetação seca não tem uma relação directa com a temperatura, a região da Rioja é tão seca ou mais que a região do Coa e tem temperaturas máximas mais baixas, e a área amarelada ou seja seca, é bem superior a região raiana douriense, acho que podemos entrar em vários níveis de analise, um nível especulativo e ai poderemos falar de Riodades e de temperaturas registadas em automóveis, ou podemos entrar num campo de analise baseado em dados oficiais.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 00:21)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Belem acho que postas-te o mapa ao contrário.
> Acho que o mapa ibérico é bem explicito nesse ponto e reflete bem a realidade da região, vegetação seca não tem uma relação directa com a temperatura, a região da Rioja é tão seca ou mais que a região do Coa e tem temperaturas máximas mais baixas, e a área amarelada ou seja seca, é bem superior a região raiana douriense, acho que podemos entrar em vários níveis de analise, um nível especulativo e ai poderemos falar de Riodades e de temperaturas registadas em automóveis, ou podemos entrar num campo de analise baseado em dados oficiais, num a imaginação e especulação é o limite noutro podemos cingir aquilo que dispomos.



O mapa originalmente já estava ao contrário.

Mas se faz muita confusão, eu vou tirá-lo. Mas em certas áreas, já se apresentam valores inferiores a 300 mm e isto em séries mais antigas.

E ninguém disse que a vegetação seca tem relação com a temperatura, aliás a vegetação tem relação com fatores bastante distintos, como composição do solo, precipitação, evapotranspiração entre outros. A temperatura é só um deles.

A sua comparação é bastante descabida, Rioja não tem nada a haver com o Vale do Côa e quantidade de área seca, é bastante irrelevante, pois essa região sofreu enormes desflorestações e a imagem que vemos de hoje não reflete em nada a climatologia da zona. Mas o que parece certo é que os níveis de evapotranspiração são maiores no Côa.

Mas, quem é que está a inventar dados? Vai-me dizer que os níveis de precipitação medidos noutras zonas do Douro são falsos e o Pinhão é o forno da região? E ninguém está a falar de Riodades...

Também posso colocar os valores de temperatura de Saucelle, mesmo ao lado da fronteira portuguesa numa zona que até nem está conotada como das mais quentes (e justamente, na minha opinião), e vai ver, que já bate e bem os valores obtidos no Pinhão.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:28)

belem disse:


> O mapa originalmente já estava ao contrário.
> 
> Mas se faz muita confusão, eu vou tirá-lo. Mas em certas áreas, já se apresentam valores inferiores a 300 mm e isto em séries mais antigas.
> 
> ...



os valores de percipitação no sul da navarra são muito baixos e numa área bem mais extensa entre os 200-300( e sem especulação mesmo limpinho limpinho em cidades e zonas urbanas) foi nesse sentido que fiz a comparação, a nível de percipitação no alto douro bem mais localizado e limitado a pequenas áreas, no nordeste de espanha numa área muito mais extensa.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 00:34)

PortugalWeather disse:


> os valores de percipitação no sul da navarra são muito baixos e numa área bem mais extensa entre os 200-300( e sem especulação mesmo limpinho limpinho em cidades e zonas urbanas) foi nesse sentido que fiz a comparação, a nível de percipitação no alto douro bem mais localizado e limitado a pequenas áreas, no nordeste de espanha numa área muito mais extensa.




Cidadas e zonas urbanas, não são exemplificativas do clima de uma região, muito pelo contrário, mas ainda que possam ser para o exemplo que dá, não percebo é porque é que está a mudar de assunto (falávamos do Pinhão e a sua comparação com as zonas mais quentes da região Norte Interior), a mim tanto me faz que zonas extensas ao Sul da Navarra tenham entre 200-300mm (que eu saiba, o Côa até nem é a zona mais seca de Portugal).

E mesmo que fossemos por aí, como já vimos, existem diferentes fatores que condicionam a vegetação de uma região.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:39)

belem disse:


> Cidadas e zonas urbanas, não são exemplificativas do clima de uma região, muito pelo contrário, mas só não percebo é porque está a mudar de assunto (falávamos do Pinhão e a sua comparação com as zonas mais quentes), a mim tanto me faz que zonas extensas ao Sul da Navarra tenham entre 200-300mm (até porque o Côa nem é a zona mais seca de Portugal).



Pois  não é só a parte sul de Navarra mas uma área que equivale para ai a metade de Portugal, realmente a nível de percipitação essa área de Espanha não dá hipóteses ao pé dessas planices as nossas regiões mais secas parecem jardins á beira-mar plantadas.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2014 às 00:39)

A questão do litoral parece ser uma questão que toda a gente anda sempre a bater no ceguinho..
A avaliação de " Vento demais", a partir da qual as pessoas julgam se há ou não nortada, é subjectiva...para uns 15km.h pode ser demais, para outros 35km.h ainda nem é o suficiente..

Do ponto de vista meteorologico a nortada é um fenomeno de vento que na maioria dos casos deriva da circulação conjunta do Anticiclone dos Açores e da depressão termica da PI, sendo mais intensa em dias de maior gradiente termico entre a massa de ar maritima e aquela presente em terra.

Mas na maioria dos eventos de nortada forte, a esta dinamica juntam-se muitas vezes outros factores..por exemplo, perturbações que avançam no jet subtropical durante o verão, rasam a Peninsula, e teem 2 efeitos, um é que geralmente facilitam a chegada de ar mais frio desde o Atlantico norte até á costa Portuguesa, e outro é que activam convecção no interior norte da PI.

Estes dois factores em conjunto intensificam a circulação de NW no ocidente da peninsula.

Durante o Inverno, as circulações fortes de N devidas á passagem de sistemas frontais ou depressonários não é nortada!
Muitas pessoas classificam á mesma estes episodios como sendo uma nortada, mas a nortada é um fenómeno que só ocorre nas circunstancias acima referidas quando estamos na estação quente ( Maio a Setembro),sendo mais prevalecente em Junho e Julho.

Por outro lado tem havido muito debate sobre a questão da temperatura...pois sim, é obvio para toda a gente que os Verões no litoral oeste são em geral bastante frescos.
Segundo a OMM um "dia de verão" deverá chegar pelo menos a 25ºC de maxima, e o que é certo é que muitos locais do litoral, a distancias inferiores a 10km do mar, teem médias maximas mensais nos 3 meses mais quentes que ou rasam ou são inferiores aos tais 25ºC..

Por exemplo, Sines:






Alem das maximas serem frescas, as minimas são tambem baixas...registando-se poucas noites por ano com minimas acima de 20ºC.

É um Verão fresco, com temperaturas ao nivel daquelas que ocorrem no verão da Europa Central.
A unica diferença é que o periodo "agradavel" do ano é muito mais extenso, com uns 6 meses em que a média das maximas é superior a 18-20ºC e a das minimas superior a 10ºC.

Há no entanto que referir que isto se passa numa margem de uns 10-15km em linha recta da costa...porque a distancias de +20 km  as temperaturas sobem 5-10ºC no Verão, e podem ser igualmente muito mais baixas ( esp. as minimas) no inverno.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:45)

stormy disse:


> A questão do litoral parece ser uma questão que toda a gente anda sempre a bater no ceguinho..
> A avaliação de " Vento demais", a partir da qual as pessoas julgam se há ou não nortada, é subjectiva...para uns 15km.h pode ser demais, para outros 35km.h ainda nem é o suficiente..
> 
> Do ponto de vista meteorologico a nortada é um fenomeno de vento que na maioria dos casos deriva da circulação conjunta do Anticiclone dos Açores e da depressão termica da PI, sendo mais intensa em dias de maior gradiente termico entre a massa de ar maritima e aquela presente em terra.
> ...



Pois stormy realisticamente falando e conhecendo os verões do himisferio norte é preciso ter muita força de vontade para  considerar o Verão do NW ou do W de Portugal, género Braga ou Caldas da Rainha Verões quentes, o pessoal dos EUA ou na europa do mediterrâneo ou interior da PI ficaria um pouco para o incrédulos. Verões de 20º de média nunca serão verões quentes. Olha dizer a um americano do Midwest que braga com 20-21º de media em Julho e Agosto é quente  é preciso relativizarmos e pormos as coisas em perspectiva, isso não significa que não faça calor em qualquer uma das estações do do litoral.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 00:49)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Pois  não é só a parte sul de Navarra mas uma área que equivale para ai a metade de Portugal, realmente a nível de percipitação essa área de Espanha não dá hipóteses ao pé dessas planices as nossas regiões mais secas parecem jardins á beira-mar plantadas.



É irrelevante o que me diz e ainda que questionável, não nos diz nada sobre o assunto em questão.
Também podiamos falar das temperaturas médias dos meses de inverno, do potencial calorífico de alguns vales e encostas, do fohen, dos solos calcáreos (tipo terra rossa ou não), ou da área marítima de Portugal em comparação com a da Espanha, etc...

Esse tipo de comparações(tendo em conta o tema abordado), num diálogo que se quer minimamente científico, é o mesmo que querer meter um elefante dentro de um garrafão de 5 litros.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 00:58)

belem disse:


> É irrelevante o que me diz e ainda que questionável, não nos diz nada sobre o assunto em questão.
> Também podiamos falar das temperaturas médias dos meses de inverno, do potencial calorífico de alguns vales e encostas, do fohen, dos solos calcáreos (tipo terra rossa ou não), ou da área marítima de Portugal em comparação com a da Espanha, etc...
> 
> Esse tipo de comparações(tendo em conta o tema abordado), num diálogo que se quer minimamente científico, é o mesmo que querer meter um elefante dentro de um garrafão de 5 litros.



Estou a utilizar argumentos científicos e objectivos, estou a dizer que numa área muito extensa do Nordeste e centro-este de Espanha área superior talvez a metade da extenção de Portugal os valores de percipitação variam entre os 200-500 mm e no Douro esses valores de percipitação são muito localizados e limitados como o altas ibérico cientifico o demonstra.


----------



## stormy (3 Jun 2014 às 01:03)

O que é fabuloso em Portugal é que temos de tudo...No verão temos temperaturas que vão desde os valores agradaveis e temperados, quase primaveris do litoral Oeste, a valores mais tipicos daquilo que se espera do Mediterraneo, Por exemplo na região do Algarve e Lisboa, até valores quase desérticos com medias das maximas acima de 35ºC em pontos do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro.

No inverno tambem temos temperaturas que vão desde valores quase primaveris no litoral sul e sudoeste, até valores particularmente frios nas terras altas do NE..

É uma variedade maravilhosa


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 01:04)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Estou a utilizar argumentos científicos e objectivos, estou a dizer que numa área muito extensa do Nordeste e centro-este de Espanha área superior talvez a metade da extenção de Portugal os valores de percipitação variam entre os 200-500 mm e no Douro esses valores de percipitação são muito localizados e limitados como o altas ibérico cientifico o demonstra.



Não acho impressionante o que me diz (por exemplo, o Death Valley, fica numa zona restrita e podem haver estados americanos com zonas quentes e secas mais extensas, mas isso não os faz mais quentes e secos ou mais amigos da vegetação, ainda que seja apenas um exemplo, não pense que é assim em todo o lado), sobretudo porque não tem nada a haver com o assunto em discussão.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 01:11)

stormy disse:


> O que é fabuloso em Portugal é que temos de tudo...No verão temos temperaturas que vão desde os valores agradaveis e temperados, quase primaveris do litoral Oeste, a valores mais tipicos daquilo que se espera do Mediterraneo, Por exemplo na região do Algarve e Lisboa, até valores quase desérticos com medias das maximas acima de 35ºC em pontos do Guadiana, Tejo e Douro.
> 
> No inverno tambem temos temperaturas que vão desde valores quase primaveris no litoral sul e sudoeste, até valores particularmente frios nas terras altas do NE..
> 
> É uma variedade maravilhosa



Concordo perfeitamente 

Mesmo dentro da Estremadura, no mesmo dia já apanhei valores na ordem dos 30-35ºc na zona de Lisboa e arredores e quando cheguei a Ericeira (sem subir de altitude e apenas a 50-60 kms de distância!) ou a Sintra, apanhei valores na ordem dos 20ºc e com alguns chuviscos derivados do nevoeiro (sobretudo na zona da Pena (Serra de Sintra)).


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 01:23)

belem disse:


> Não acho impressionante o que me diz (por exemplo, o Death Valley, fica numa zona restrita e podem haver estados americanos com zonas quentes e secas mais extensas, mas isso não os faz mais quentes e secos ou mais amigos da vegetação, ainda que seja apenas um exemplo, não pense que é assim em todo o lado), sobretudo porque não tem nada haver com assunto em discussão.



ui death vallley e douro brincadeira, o q acontece no douro  e é retratado no atlas iberico sao grandes vales em profundidade q tendem a ser mais secos e quentes mas como ve se nos mapas confinados as areas junto aos vales e rios em extensoes sei la de 10 kms e mesmo assim sao zonas relativamente pluviosas mas quentes no Verão mas nao assim tao quentes como se imagina ultrapassam os 40 graus chegam aos 42 , 43 e a partir dai é mta imaginaçao basta ver q na norma de 1961-80 Pinhao chegou aos 42 e nao mais, , mesmo q haja zonas um pouco mais quentes, os eventos muito quentes nao sao assim tantos, os vales do douro sao um pouco do baixo alentejo no Norte entre terras frias do centro e norte que lhes da condiçoes unicas . O vale do douro é quente mas nao é um fenomeno de calor do entroncamento, em Portugal ha regioes com mais potencial no meu ponto de vista.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2014 às 01:32)

PortugalWeather disse:


> acho que podemos entrar em vários níveis de analise, um nível especulativo e ai poderemos falar de Riodades e de temperaturas registadas em automóveis, ou podemos entrar num campo de analise baseado em dados oficiais.



Entretanto arranjei a normal (71-00) para Salto de Saucelle (117m).

O local exacto da estação é este!

Média das máximas em Julho: 36,5ºC.
Média das máximas em Agosto: 36,1ºC.

Estação da AEMET, IND 2901.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 01:45)

PortugalWeather disse:


> ui death vallley e douro brincadeira, o q acontece no douro  e é retratado no atlas iberico sao grandes vales em profundidade q tendem a ser mais secos e quentes mas como ve se nos mapas confinados as areas junto aos vales e rios em extensoes sei la de 10 kms e mesmo assim sao zonas relativamente pluviosas mas quentes no Verão mas nao assim tao quentes como se imagina ultrapassam os 40 graus chegam aos 42 , 43 e a partir dai é mta imaginaçao basta ver q na norma de 1961-80 Pinhao chegou aos 42 e nao mais, , mesmo q haja zonas um pouco mais quentes, os eventos muito quentes nao sao assim tantos, os vales do douro sao um pouco do baixo alentejo no Norte entre terras frias do centro e norte que lhes da condiçoes unicas . O vale do douro é quente mas nao é um fenomeno de calor do entroncamento, em Portugal ha regioes com mais potencial no meu ponto de vista.




Zonas relativamente pluviosas? Depende, a precipitação nesta região, muda facilmente e as zonas de que andamos a falar, são claramente secas.

Eu também acho que não há nenhum fenómeno de calor do entroncamento por lá (como Riodades a 600 metros de altitude com 50 graus), mas também acho que há pessoas que minimizam a realidade climática da região e que desvalorizam o seu potencial térmico. Na minha opinião a realidade deve andar ali a meio termo, mas duvido que seja uma desilusão, muito pelo contrário.

Mas também não acho que seja a zona com as maiores médias das máximas de Portugal continental, pelo menos, em termos anuais ou até nos 9 meses mais quentes do ano.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 01:58)

belem disse:


> Zonas relativamente pluviosas? Depende, a precipitação nesta região, muda facilmente e as zonas de que andamos a falar, são claramente secas.
> 
> Eu também acho que não há nenhum fenómeno de calor do entroncamento por lá (como Riodades a 600 metros de altitude com 50 graus), mas também acho que há pessoas que minimizam a realidade climática da região e que sobrevalorizam o seu potencial térmico. Na minha opinião a realidade deve andar ali a meio termo, mas duvido que seja uma desilusão, muito pelo contrário.
> 
> Mas também não digo, que seja a zona com as maiores médias das máximas de Portugal continental, pelo menos, em termos anuais ou até nos 9 meses mais quentes do ano.



Uma desilusão depende, mas concordo deve andar pelo meio termo a questao é q as estaçoes nas zonas q se consideram mais quentes nao sao habitadas e sao mt localizadas q nao representam de todo a propria regiao tinham de ser areas escolhidas a dedo para um determinado objectivo.
Andre amanha pesquiso melhor sobre essa estaçao se bem q no atlas iberico a extensao das temperaturas maximas medias acima dos 35  para essa regiao n seja muito extensa muito longe do interior centro e sul da PI hoje confesso q ja nao tenho cabeça para faze lo, mas foi aqui um bom momento de debate com a velha guarda do forum stormy, andre e belem.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2014 às 02:39)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Andre amanha pesquiso melhor sobre essa estaçao se bem q no atlas iberico a extensao das temperaturas maximas medias acima dos 35  para essa regiao n seja muito extensa muito longe do interior centro e sul da PI hoje confesso q ja nao tenho cabeça para faze lo, mas foi aqui um bom momento de debate com a velha guarda do forum stormy, andre e belem.



O Altas Ibérico (livro) traz um DVD com as normais (71-00) de todas as estações da AEMET e do IPMA para o período referido.
No que diz respeito à temperatura, e só para se ter ideia da discrepância da rede de estações, a AEMET tem 1399 estações, ao passo que o IPMA conta com 64.
Na precipitação, são 4249 estações no lado espanhol e 291 portuguesas.

Se tivermos em conta que Espanha é 5x maior que Portugal, então no que diz respeito à temperatura, deveríamos ter 280 estações e não 64. Ora, 280 estações certamente que nos davam uma ideia bem melhor do clima português. 

64 estações claramente que não são suficientes. Daí que nos mapas do Atlas Ibérico saltem à vista 2 pontos quentes junto à fronteira: uma no Douro internacional, outra no Tejo internacional. 

No caso do Douro, do lado português só foi considerada uma estação: Touça (617m).
No caso do Tejo, também só foi considerada uma estação: Castelo Branco.

Aí então a situação é mais escandalosa, dado que a 3km da fronteira portuguesa, ZARZA LA MAYOR tem uma média de Tmáx em Julho e Agosto de 38,1ºC. 

A sul, apesar da rede também não ser suficiente, não se denotam discrepâncias tão grandes.

Mapa de rede das estações consideradas para a elaboração do Atlas Ibérico.







PS: Uma boa parte da área portuguesa da Beira Alta resulta dos dados obtidos pelas estações das Penhas Douradas e da Guarda - que como sabemos são regiões de altitude. Seia, Gouveia, Covilhã, Pinhel, etc, etc que delimitam a Serra da Estrela, e cuja Tmáx é bem superior, não constam do Atlas Ibérico. 
Também na região centro, entre Coimbra e Santarém, só existe as estações de São Pedro de Moel e Montemor-o-Velho. Isso, no Atlas, traduz-se numa área bastante fresca, em termos de máximas, na região centro. Quando sabemos que de Leiria-Fátima para este (Lousã, Tomar, Sertã, etc), existe uma região que aquece bem.
Obviamente que o mesmo se traduz nas regiões frias. A Peneda-Gerês não existe, o Alvão também não, Montemuro a mesma coisa, o Caldeirão idem idem... 
Resumindo, os mapas do Atlas Ibérico têm uma resolução imensamente maior de Espanha.


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jun 2014 às 11:38)

Temperatura media em varias represas do río Duero (Douro). A mais quente é a de Saucelle (provincia de Salamanca), na fronteira com Portugal, e a pouco mais de 100 metros de altitude. Tem uma media em agosto de 27.1ºC (media de máximas 36ºC), quasse o mesmo que Córdoba ou Sevilla!


----------



## Ferreiro (3 Jun 2014 às 11:51)

46.5ºC na represa de Aldeadávila (Salamanca) em julho de 1969.

Fonte:
http://www.google.es/url?sa=t&rct=j...DoGKeXi8IIt4YOiv9U6uW4A&bvm=bv.68191837,d.ZGU


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 13:05)

AnDré disse:


> O Altas Ibérico (livro) traz um DVD com as normais (71-00) de todas as estações da AEMET e do IPMA para o período referido.
> No que diz respeito à temperatura, e só para se ter ideia da discrepância da rede de estações, a AEMET tem 1399 estações, ao passo que o IPMA conta com 64.
> Na precipitação, são 4249 estações no lado espanhol e 291 portuguesas.
> 
> ...




Sim de acordo e ai colocaste o dedo na ferida e no reverso da medalha, a falta de estações que referes no lado português também tem consequências nomeadamente na terra fria trasmontana e na peneda-geres principalmente em terras barrosãs, alias tem menos estações que o Douro por exemplo.Mas á outras falhas que poderiam não responder a um pais mais quente , á ausências no Vouga(zona fresca) mesmo no Minho e no Douro Litoral mesmo no litoral tudo zonas que davam um cariz secalhar até menos quente que tem actualmente o mapa nomeadamente no Norte do pais, onde a zona da terra fria e do Minho e douro litoral e vouga estejam inflacionados a nível de temperatura, nivelados para cima e ainda bem que referes isso das estações pois analisando bem  tudo espremido: Barrosa, Vimioso, Miranda do Douro, Peneda-Gerês, Vouga, Minho muitas falhas nas zonas mais frescas e frias. 
Mas centralizando a analise ao Douro se reparares na zona raiana existem varias estações junto ao Douro no lado espanhol e mesmo assim as médias das máximas não dispararam tanto como especulam, ou seja as medias das máximas centralizam-se mais entre os 32,5-35º e não acima dos 35º, mantem-se num valor idêntico ao distrito de Évora por exemplo mas não atingem o caldeirão que verifica no Baixo Alentejo/Andaluzia e a parte que considero a mais quente da PI que é ali a zona entre Canceres e Castelo Branco, portanto a ausência de estações no Douro é compensada pela existência de varias no lado espanhol que estão longe de confirmar as máximas mais altas da PI, se em 10,15kms as coisas mudam radicalmente?  ummm não sei acho tudo muito rebuscado era andar a escolher zonas a dedo para querer-se provar ou demonstrar algo que não tem depois reprodução com o clima generalizado da zona e mesmo assim é logico que essa região chega aos 40º com certeza a zonas que podem atingir os 42º,43º mas a partir dai é imaginação, mesmo os 42º,43º  os próprios eventos em que isso possa acontecer são escassos contam-se pelos dedos em décadas.
Como já disse o Vale do Douro é muito quente no Verão, como as medias o demonstram, agora não é o fenómeno que parece que se quer fazer parecer e num contexto de PI como o Belem referiu e concordo não é das regiões mais quentes, muito menos mais secas mesmo com a paisagem seca que detem. Para mim é um pouco do baixo Alentejo no Norte, um capricho do relevo, que dá aquela região traços únicos e condições meteorológicas muito especiais e também condições agrícolas e viniculas únicas, mas está longe de ser o forno da PI, esse forno digo na minha opinião onde é Alcântara na fronteira de Castelo Branco, essa para mim é zona mais quente da PI, alias o Mapa ibérico assim o demonstra.


----------



## vitamos (3 Jun 2014 às 15:09)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim de acordo e ai colocas-te o dedo na ferida e no reverso da medalhada



Por favor e apenas porque finalmente se discute de forma civilizada. 

O medalhada foi um lapso e acontece a todos mas por favor: "uma vez que COLOCASTE" e não "colocas-te"... vamos todos fazer um esforço para tentar respeitar a nossa língua nestas discussões


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 15:17)

vitamos disse:


> Por favor e apenas porque finalmente se discute de forma civilizada.
> 
> O medalhada foi um lapso e acontece a todos mas por favor: "uma vez que COLOCASTE" e não "colocas-te"... vamos todos fazer um esforço para tentar respeitar a nossa língua nestas discussões



tens razão vitamos vou corrigir o erro ortográfico.


----------



## belem (3 Jun 2014 às 16:41)

AnDré disse:


> Entretanto arranjei a normal (71-00) para Salto de Saucelle (117m).
> 
> O local exacto da estação é este!
> 
> ...



Impressionantes esses valores, facilmente acima dos 35ºc e pelos mapas do IM, essa zona não fica sequer nas regiões selecionadas como as de maior potencial calorífico no verão. 

A ver se depois ponho aqui o mapa com maior resolução e quiçá dê para ver como fica a zona fronteiriça junto a Saucelle, em comparação com as outras.

Claro que apenas serve para dar uma ideia (também se vai notar uma grande variedade regional, derivada a vários fatores), mas esse valor de Saucelle, já é significativo.

E sem dúvida, que há falta de estações, tanto para as zonas mais quentes como mais frias.


----------



## Thomar (3 Jun 2014 às 18:09)

AnDré disse:


> O Altas Ibérico (livro) traz um DVD com as normais (71-00) de todas as estações da AEMET e do IPMA para o período referido.
> No que diz respeito à temperatura, e só para se ter ideia da discrepância da rede de estações, a AEMET tem 1399 estações, ao passo que o IPMA conta com 64.
> Na precipitação, são 4249 estações no lado espanhol e 291 portuguesas.
> 
> ...



André, muito bom comentário. 
Gosto de algumas coisas que tu dizes (são as que estão a *negrito*) e que realmente são ilustrativas de Portugal.


----------



## PortugalWeather (3 Jun 2014 às 19:27)

Thomar disse:


> André, muito bom comentário.
> Gosto de algumas coisas que tu dizes (são as que estão a *negrito*) e que realmente são ilustrativas de Portugal.



Sendo que a parte não quente, ou seja fresca que também escasseia de cobertura a nível de estações, Baixo Mondego, Vouga, Terra Fria trasmontana( Vimioso,Miranda do Douro,Barroso), áreas entre douro e minho, Marão, Peneda-Geres é uma área ainda geograficamente superior sendo que toda está área teria claramente maiores tons azuis e esverdeados no mapa das temperaturas.
O que acontece nas zonas referidas é quanto muito iremos ter ali uns pontinhos vermelhos, pois as áreas de calor referidas não espelham depois o clima das áreas circundantes.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jun 2014 às 21:05)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sendo que a parte não quente, ou seja fresca que também escasseia de cobertura a nível de estações, Baixo Mondego, Vouga, Terra Fria trasmontana( Vimioso,Miranda do Douro,Barroso), áreas entre douro e minho, Marão, Peneda-Geres é uma área ainda geograficamente superior sendo que toda está área teria claramente maiores tons azuis e esverdeados no mapa das temperaturas.
> O que acontece nas zonas referidas é quanto muito iremos ter ali uns pontinhos vermelhos, pois as áreas de calor referidas não espelham depois o clima das áreas circundantes.



Miranda do Douro tem estação.
Barroso, tem Montalegre.

Da parte fria o que falta é a região da Peneda-Gerês, Alvão, todo o planalto de Montemuro, Caldeirão, etc.
Trás-os-montes, nem Terra Fria, nem Terra quente. Há ali um mundo por descobrir. Tanto em montes como em vales.

O Vouga é fresco em Aveiro. Porque Server do Vouga, Vouzela e mesmo São Pedro do Sul aquecem bem. (Bem, quando comparado com Aveiro. lol)

Baixo Mondego tens duas estações. De Coimbra para dentro é que nada. E aí a região é maior e mais quente. Máximas de verão, obviamente.


PortugalWeather, não tenho problema nenhum em pôr o dedo na _ferida_. 
Aliás, a ferida que dói é a falta de estações, não o calor/frio. 

Quanto a conclusões, é claro para mim que o mapa não faz jus nem ao calor de verão, nem ao frio de inverno. O país é pequeno, mas muito mais diversificado do que aquilo que está patente no Atlas. Não é só Espanha que tem diversidade. 
Espanha tem é 1399 estações e Portugal 64.


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2014 às 00:38)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sendo que a parte não quente, ou seja fresca que também escasseia de cobertura a nível de estações, Baixo Mondego, Vouga, Terra Fria trasmontana( Vimioso,Miranda do Douro,Barroso), áreas entre douro e minho, Marão, Peneda-Geres é uma área ainda geograficamente superior sendo que toda está área teria claramente maiores tons azuis e esverdeados no mapa das temperaturas.
> *O que acontece nas zonas referidas é quanto muito iremos ter ali uns pontinhos vermelhos, pois as áreas de calor referidas não espelham depois o clima das áreas circundantes.*



Exato e o mesmo acontece para as zonas mais frias (não espelham o clima das zonas circundantes).


----------



## stormy (4 Jun 2014 às 02:27)

No que toca á representatividade do clima a escalas mais regionais, por parte de estações como Salto de Saucelle...é lógico que é pouca.

São microclimas muito particulares, e desses há em quase todo o lado.

Referir que o vale do Douro tem verões com médias maximas entre 35 e 37ºC  é abusivo, pois tal só acontece mesmo ali junto ao fundo de vale, até cotas de uns 300m...

Na globalidade, quando falamos da terra quente transmontana, a prespectiva do PortugalWeather parece-me razoavel, ao afirmar que é como que um pedaço do Alentejo ali colocado...tal faz sentido do ponto de vista climático e bioclimático.

Bom..quanto ás estações, a falta delas é preocupante, num pais onde há tanta diversidade e seria interessante o estudo do clima numa prespectiva regional e até microclimatica.

Mas há outras questões...por exemplo, seria imperativo que o IPMA tivesse condições para garantir a fiabilidade e o funcionamento pleno e correcto de todas as estações.
É que não sei até que ponto há por ai dados errados a circular...se hoje formos vistiar uma EMA, é rara a que está em bom estado de manutenção!


Voltando á questão da representatividade...se o IPMA não tem condições para colocar mais estações, então que faça um esforço por coloca-las em locais que reflictam o clima numa escala maior, e sejam mais uteis para as populações.

Não se compreende como, das 60 e tal estações, haja tantas em locais absurdos, especialmente fundos de vale...estações como Aljezur, Zambujeira, Almada, Alvega,Monção...puco representam as condições médias das areas envolventes.

Por outro lado, temos bons exemplos que deviam ser a norma...a estação de Alcacer, colocada a meia encosta,bem exposta numa junção de dois vales, é perfeitamente representativa da região.


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Jun 2014 às 10:16)

stormy disse:


> No que toca á representatividade do clima a escalas mais regionais, por parte de estações como Salto de Saucelle...é lógico que é pouca.
> 
> São microclimas muito particulares, e desses há em quase todo o lado.
> 
> ...



Resumindo e não estou a ser irónico acho que o Burkina Fasso ou a Eritreia tem uma melhor cobertura e estações mais fiáveis e em melhores condições que nós.


----------



## belem (4 Jun 2014 às 12:29)

stormy disse:


> No que toca á representatividade do clima a escalas mais regionais, por parte de estações como Salto de Saucelle...é lógico que é pouca.
> 
> São microclimas muito particulares, e desses há em quase todo o lado.
> 
> ...




Quando muito podia-se afirmar que em certas regiões da Bacia do Douro, se atingem essas temperaturas máximas médias (que aliás até devem andar acima de 37ºc).

Não são representativas a uma escala macrorregional, decerto.

Se fosse feito um estudo para representar a climatologia das zonas baixas mais quentes do Douro, aí seria diferente, tal como para o caso das zonas mais frias.





stormy disse:


> São microclimas muito particulares, e desses há em quase todo o lado.



Duvido que hajam muitos locais como estes de que estamos a falar, sobretudo, com esta ordem de valores.


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jun 2014 às 14:54)

Estou mirando os dados do verao pasado no *aeroporto de Atenas* (chama-se Eleftherios Venizelos)

Julho, máxima do mes de 35ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167161-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=07&day=31&ndays=31

Agosto, máxima do mes de 36ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167161-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=08&day=31&ndays=31

Certo que as mínimas foram (sao todos os veraos) muito elevadas, quase sempre por cima dos 20ºC, e inclusive muitas noites com mais de 25ºC, porém as máximas foram ridículas comparadas com as de Sevilla, Córdoba, Badajoz, Elvas, Beja, ou inclusive Lisboa e Ourense.
Ate no aeroporto de Vigo tiveram temperaturas muito mais altas, com 4 dias por cima dos 39ºC, se bem que Vigo é uma cidade mais fresca que Atenas.


----------



## PortugalWeather (4 Jun 2014 às 15:12)

Ferreiro disse:


> Estou mirando os dados do verao pasado no *aeroporto de Atenas* (chama-se Eleftherios Venizelos)
> 
> Julho, máxima do mes de 35ºC
> http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167161-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=07&day=31&ndays=31
> ...





Ahahah não me digas que Vigo é uma cidade mais fresca que Atenas  ainda ninguém tinha percebido(só aqueles tipos dos institutos de meteorologia que tiram os dados das estações meteorológicas) estamos a fazer progressos, vou-te dar uma informação quase todas as cidades que citaste Ourense,Lisboa e até Badajoz são mais frescas que Atenas onde chega este fundamentalismo incrível, já agora só falta comparares Ourense com sei lá o Cairo, porque não secalhar em Ourense houve uns diazitos com máximas mais altas que o Cairo. 

Quais são as medias de Atenas? quais são as medias de Ourense? ou de Lisboa?


----------



## Ferreiro (4 Jun 2014 às 15:36)

Inclusive no lugar mais quente da área metropolitana de *Atenas*: *Elefsina *(onde se concentra o 40% da industria nacional grega, e pelo tanto muito afectada pela ilha de calor), *o verao de 2013 * foi assim:

Julho máxima de 38ºC
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=07&day=31&ndays=31

Agosto, maxima de 39ºC (porém o segundo dia mais quente somente 36ºC)
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsodres?ind=167180-99999&ord=DIR&ano=2013&mes=08&day=31&ndays=31

Vigo aeroporto teve o ano pasado 4 dias por cima de 39ºC.

O PortugalWeather esta noito nao dorme do desgosto


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2014 às 18:28)

stormy disse:


> Voltando á questão da representatividade...se o IPMA não tem condições para colocar mais estações, então que faça um esforço por coloca-las em locais que reflictam o clima numa escala maior, e sejam mais uteis para as populações.
> 
> Não se compreende como, das 60 e tal estações, haja tantas em locais absurdos, especialmente fundos de vale...estações como Aljezur, Zambujeira, Almada, Alvega,Monção...puco representam as condições médias das areas envolventes.
> 
> Por outro lado, temos bons exemplos que deviam ser a norma...a estação de Alcacer, colocada a meia encosta,bem exposta numa junção de dois vales, é perfeitamente representativa da região.



A AEMET tambem tem muitas estações em fundos de vale, aliás, por vezes  parece que a localização das estações partiu de um estudo prévio, dado que estão mesmo junto às linhas de água.

Sim, a estação da Barrosinha,Alcacer do Sal está num local mais representativo, no entanto, a estação ainda sofre o impacto da inversão do vale do Sado, prova disso são as grandes amplitudes térmicas registadas.

_____________


Já que se fala em diversidade climática, no passado Outono/Inverno fiz a contagem do numero de dias de geada nos meus dois locais de seguimento.

Alcabideche,Cascais: *2 dias* (minima mais baixa *3,2ºC*)
Vale da Mangancha,Mafra: *40 dias* ( minima mais baixa *-5ºC*)

Nos meses de Janeiro e Fevereiro predominaram  noites com bastante nebulosidade, caso contrario o numero de dias de geada tinha sido muito maior, isto no vale em Mafra.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jun 2014 às 20:43)

stormy disse:


> Voltando á questão da representatividade...se o IPMA não tem condições para colocar mais estações, então que faça um esforço por coloca-las em locais que reflictam o clima numa escala maior, e *sejam mais uteis para as populações*.
> 
> Não se compreende como, das 60 e tal estações, haja tantas em locais absurdos, especialmente fundos de vale...estações como Aljezur, Zambujeira, Almada, Alvega,Monção...puco representam as condições médias das areas envolventes.



Não concordo. 
Alzejur é representativo dos vales a oeste da serra de Monchique.
Como Aljezur tens Odeceixe e Carrapateira, por exemplo. 
Zambujeira a mesma coisa.
Monção é representativo dos vales do Minho. Que não são tão poucos assim.
São nesses vales que até se concentra a população.
Almada, Praia da Rainha acaba por ser bem mais representativo do interior da margem sul do que a estação do Barreiro. Além de que veio chamar à atenção das fortes inversões térmicas que existe naquela região, bem povoada.
Assim como Colares.

Em termos gerais, as estações em vales devem equilibrar-se com as estações em altos. Porque nos altos dos montes também tens uma série delas. 
E pegando no Douro, se regermos em clima do mesmo em função das EMA's de Carrazêda de Ansiães (715m); Macedo de Cavaleiros (702m); Mogadouro (644m) e Moncorvo (600m) nunca se poderia perceber que é da lá que vem o vinho do Porto, mundialmente conhecido.

Monção e Pinhão acabam por desmistificar um pouco daquilo que também existe no norte. Assim como Colares e P.Rainha mostram que na grande Lisboa também há bastante geada. 
Ignorar o primeiro ponto, é assumir que na grande Lisboa o número médio de dias com geada por ano é <= 2. (Tendo em conta os dados da G.Coutinho e Geofísico).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Jun 2014 às 21:02)

Não conheço bem a zona da Praia da Rainha, mas analisando o ritmo do arrefecimento nocturno, aquilo é incrivel, acho a inversão demasiado forte para ser representativa de toda aquela zona, aliás uma vez já falamos no porquê do tal arrefecimento, é a conjugação de vários factores,caprichosamente ou não a estação foi ali instalada.
Quanto a Colares, é sem duvida um vale bastante frio,a vertente norte da serra de Sintra assim o ajuda, a EMA que lá anda nem se encontra na zona mais fria, o que é bastante revelador.

Segundo sei, a estação de Carrazeda de Ansiães encontra-se numa pequena cova, somando a elevada altitude, origina as potentes inversões que todos sabemos.


----------



## PortugalWeather (8 Jun 2014 às 21:03)

Ferreiro:

"Post Original de Ferreiro Ver Post 
Ogimet ja publicou os dados de maio 2014. As cidades do vale do Minho (ourense) foram mais quentes em media das máximas que todas as cidades italianas, com a unica exceçao de Catania Sigonella. Sorprendente, mais certo. Ainda q pessoalmente nao me sorprendeu. 

Espanha
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclima...mes=05&months=

Italia
http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gclima...mes=05&months= "

Isso é treta pois a media em Ourense é mais baixa que as medias italianas Ourense teve 16,2º de media e a maioria das cidades italianas superam os 17º. 
Já no outro dia tinhas sacado a dica de Atenas  mas passou, agora é de todas as cidades italianas vs o forno  de Ourense? ahahah esperai que irei postar aqui as medias,Ferreiro já demonstras-te e toda a gente já percebeu que na Galiza e no Norte de Portugal também faz calor, agora como se costuma dizer já estás a querer ser mais papista que o Papa comparares o mediterrâneo á Galiza mesmo que ponhas Ourense, Monção, Vale do Minho á mistura só poderá ter duas leituras, ou queres iludir( para não utilizar outros adjectivos) o pessoal, ou então se acreditas mesmo nisso é uma luta totalmente perdida  o teu problema é que queres levar as coisas aos extremos contenta-te com o facto de fazer calor e as pessoas já terem percebido que o NW Penisular não ser nenhuma Noruega, agora quereres impingir a ideia que é mais quente que Atenas? só porque num ano tiveram meia dúzia de dias excepcionalmente quentes ou falares em cidades italianas vs Ourense isso já querer passar um atestado de limitação as pessoas. O mal de muitos guerreiros, jogadores,etc é não saberem quando devem parar.


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 21:28)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro:
> 
> "Post Original de Ferreiro Ver Post
> Ogimet ja publicou os dados de maio 2014. As cidades do vale do Minho (ourense) foram mais quentes em* media das máximas* que todas as cidades italianas, com a unica exceçao de Catania Sigonella. Sorprendente, mais certo. Ainda q pessoalmente nao me sorprendeu.
> ...



Bla Bla Bla


----------



## camrov8 (8 Jun 2014 às 21:47)

mas isso não tem fim


----------



## james (8 Jun 2014 às 23:10)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Ferreiro:
> 
> "Post Original de Ferreiro Ver Post
> Ogimet ja publicou os dados de maio 2014. As cidades do vale do Minho (ourense) foram mais quentes em media das máximas que todas as cidades italianas, com a unica exceçao de Catania Sigonella. Sorprendente, mais certo. Ainda q pessoalmente nao me sorprendeu.
> ...


----------



## Aurélio (8 Jun 2014 às 23:42)

james disse:


> PortugalWeather disse:
> 
> 
> > Ferreiro:
> ...


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Jun 2014 às 00:19)

Aurélio disse:


> james disse:
> 
> 
> > A demagogia e a cegueira é tanta que uns nem conseguem ver do que os outros estão a falar. Um fala em média das máximas, o outro responde em média da temperatura média.
> ...


----------



## james (9 Jun 2014 às 00:28)

Aurélio disse:


> james disse:
> 
> 
> > A demagogia e a cegueira é tanta que uns nem conseguem ver do que os outros estão a falar. Um fala em média das máximas, o outro responde em média da temperatura média.
> ...


----------



## 1337 (9 Jun 2014 às 00:48)

A questão aqui é que ele falou na MÉDIA DAS MÁXIMAS, voçês como não tem argumentos e não sabem dizer que sim, realmente as médias das máximas foram mais elevadas que na Itália, vão pegar no que vos convém e dar a desculpa que o dia tem 24 horas, típico.


----------



## PortugalWeather (9 Jun 2014 às 16:59)

1337 disse:


> A questão aqui é que ele falou na MÉDIA DAS MÁXIMAS, voçês como não tem argumentos e não sabem dizer que sim, realmente as médias das máximas foram mais elevadas que na Itália, vão pegar no que vos convém e dar a desculpa que o dia tem 24 horas, típico.



Sim é verdade o Ferreiro desta vez referiu as medias das máximas, mas a forma como o refere parece que está a querer dizer que Ourense ou o interior da Galiza(Vale do Minho) são mais quentes que as cidades italianas e isso claro que é um autêntico disparate alem de ser uma autêntica demagogia pegar num ano particular e generalizar por os outros todos, ai já todos sabemos que no Douro Litoral, Minho e na Galiza faz muito calor que tem picos de calor bastante assinaláveis agora, mais que isso já é deturpar um pouco as coisas, meses, periodos mais quentes? com um pouco de paciência ainda apresento aqui meses de algum ano qualquer em que fez mais calor em Londres ou Paris que em Braga ou no Porto mas isso não faz dessas cidades mais quentes.


----------



## 1337 (16 Set 2020 às 18:05)

PortugalWeather disse:


> Sim é verdade o Ferreiro desta vez referiu as medias das máximas, mas a forma como o refere parece que está a querer dizer que Ourense ou o interior da Galiza(Vale do Minho) são mais quentes que as cidades italianas e isso claro que é um autêntico disparate alem de ser uma autêntica demagogia pegar num ano particular e generalizar por os outros todos, ai já todos sabemos que no Douro Litoral, Minho e na Galiza faz muito calor que tem picos de calor bastante assinaláveis agora, mais que isso já é deturpar um pouco as coisas, meses, periodos mais quentes? com um pouco de paciência ainda apresento aqui meses de algum ano qualquer em que fez mais calor em Londres ou Paris que em Braga ou no Porto mas isso não faz dessas cidades mais quentes.


Saudades destas discussões, já se passaram 6 anos hehe. No entanto este user onde andou este ano? Quando Braga teve média da máxima de 33.3ºC? Adoro picar outra vez num tópico antigo, mas agora estou mais velho não sei se lhe respondia tantas vezes


----------

